# Audi TT Byte and Bit



## noname

I open a thread where ask questions about coding, or if you need help with electrical schemes or how to remove parts of the car.

Summary:
*-DRL brightness while turn indicators are on*
*-High Beam Assist* (until my16, my17 is being tested)
*-Coming/Leaving home*
*-Disable the open door sound while the engine on*
*-Adjust the time length for the step 3 heating seats*
*-Adjust the temperature thresholds of any step heating seats*
*-Coming/leaving home Without Low Beams,just drl*
*-Enable acoustic signal locking/unlocking the car*
*-Delay window rolling power when opening door*
*-Visual acknowledgment when all doors are locked/windows closed*
*-Show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse*
*-Increase the led intensity (when low beam are on)*
*-Increase the led intensity (the same above but when coming/leaving home is active)*
*-Third brake light always on or only with drl/low beam on*
*-Rear stop blinking (together or opposite) with the turn indicator*
*-Rear turn indicator blinking (together or opposite) with the rear fog light*
*-Change how many days in advance you receive the service countdown alarm*
*-Turn down the passenger mirror in R*
*-Deactivate fasten belt sound and symbol*
*-Enable g-meter*
*-Set the exhaust valve often open*
*-Laptimer*
*-Turn indicators, number of blinkers*
*-Traffic signs recognition* updated '17
*-Disable automatic reset for the auto high beam assist*
*-Emergency flashing indicators when brake*
*-Enable/disable drl via mmi*
*-change the speed activation and deactivation of auto full beam*
*-Change the length/delay time of the headlight washer*
*-Change the sound actuator volume*
*-Add red zone in the revs counter, font numbers like TTs and logo TTs/TTrs* my15-my16
*-Automatic closing windows when raining after Park*
*-Copy a mp3 cd from the MMI unit to the jukebox*
*-Differential lock threshold*
*-Close mirrors when we lock the car*
*-Disable auto engaging parking sensors in traffic*
*-Automatically car closes by itself when we close the door with engine and ignition off*
*-change quality oil for service DIY*
*-Map of any light in the car*
*-Fix an error that causes the "number of keys paired to the car" info disappear after some coding*
*-Lock the car with the engine on*
*-Service position front wiper on MMI*
*-Disable start&stop system*
*-show the oil level on the MMI* doesn't work on the TT
*-Enable torque and power graph from TTrs* if they appear, don't work before my18

*>>Under testing<< Coding that you can test but I can't guarantee they will work like the other above*

-unlock video in motion
-expanded electronic differential threshold
-air recycle sensitivity
-counter steer force
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 engine
2 auto transmission
3 abs
5 access/start authorization
5F info electrics
8 auto hvac
9 central electrics
10 park/steer assist
14 susp. electr.
16 steering wheel
17 instruments
42 driver door (may be inverted with 52, I have RHD)
52 passenger door
55 headlight range
A5 front camera

*DRL brightness while turn indicators are on*
Unit 9
adaption
"(18)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert GH 2,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
"(18)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert GH 3,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
"(18)-Leuchte4TFL LB4-Dimmwert GH 4,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
"(18)-Leuchte5 TFL RB32-Dimmwert GH 5,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max









if you want the DRL pulse on in the instant the turn indicator is off:
Unit 9
adaption
(16) leuchte 3.....G3 change from blinken rechts activ (beide phasen) to blinken rechts dunkelphase

*-High Beam Assist (with or without light sensor, front camera required, until my16)* password required, ask me
View attachment HBA.pdf

thanks to who helped me test it:
Ignorer
tommyknocker
stumardy









*-Coming/Leaving home (for TT with xenon)* password required, ask me
View attachment Coming Leaving home xenon.pdf


*-Disable the open door sound while the engine on* thanks to audinut
Unit 17 
Adaption
Find in the menu:
Ignition active message; actuator
change to "No display"

*-Adjust time length for the step 3 heating seats*
set after how many minutes the seat heating will pass from step 3 to step 2
Unit 8
adaption
..seat level 3 to level 2 change the value to your choice, standard is 10 minutes
additionally, we can adjust the time from the step 2 to step 1
--seat level 2 to level 1 change the value to your choice, standard is 0 minutes
















*-adjust the temperature thresholds of any step heating seats*
Unit 9
security access 31347
adaption
find in the menu:
(1) to (12) seat heater level current consumption allocation..
change the value to your choice, even different per each side of the car
1 untere, min temperature step 1 left side (driver to me) standard is 18
1 obere, max temperature step 1 left side standard is 20
2 untere, min temperature step 1 right side standard is 18
2 obere, max temperature step 1 right side standard is 20
3 untere, min temperature step 2 left side standard is 26
3 obere, max temperature step 2 left side standard is 28
4 untere, min temperature step 2 right side standard is 26
4 obere, max temperature step 2 right side standard is 28
5 untere, min temperature step 3 left side standard is 34
5 obere, max temperature step 3 left side standard is 36
6 untere, min temperature step 3 right side standard is 34
6 obere, max temperature step 3 right side standard is 36

*-coming/leaving home Without Low Beams, just drl* thanks to berk192
Unit 09
Security access 31347
Adaptation
Find in the menu:
(10) -Leuchte6ABL LC5-dimming 6 Select CD
Adjust value 127 to 0
(11) -Leuchte6ABL LC5 dimming Direction CD 6 Select
Adjust value to minimize
(10) -Leuchte7ABL RB1-dimming 7 CD Select
Adjust value 127 to 0
(11) -Leuchte7ABL RB1 Dimming Direction CD 7 Select
Adjust value to minimize

*-enable acoustic signal locking/unlocking the car* (posted by ZaniCWD, tested and changed by me)
this coding enables a "big" from the "original Audi alarm" or, if you don't have it, a signal with the car's horn..a bit spooky and noisy in the night but there is the menu on the vc to activate/deactivate this option
Unit 9
Security Access 31347
Adaption
find in the menu:
(1) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustische Rückmeldung verriegeln change to active (signal when lock)
(2) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustische Rückmeldung entreißen change to active (signal when unlock)
(3) Acknowledgement Signals - Dauer der Akustischen... keep in normal with the original alarm, change to kurz to short a bit the sound
(7) Acknowledgement Signals - Menuesteuerung akustische Rueckmeldung change to active (enable the menu on the vc)
(8) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustiche Rueckmeldung global change to active
(9) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustiche Rueckmeldung signalhorn change to active (show the menu on the vc)









*Delay window rolling power when opening door*
(this will retain the power so you can roll up /down window with button after ignition off and door opened)
Unit 9
adaption
(14)-Access control 2-Freigabenachlauf FH bei Tueroeffnen abbrechen change to inactive

*Visual acknowledgment when all doors are locked/windows closed* tanks to ZaniCWD 
keeping pressed the closing button on the key fob, we'll close the windows and once closed, the car will blinks the indicator lights
Unit 09
Adaptation
Security Access 31347
(5) Acknowledgement Signals - Optische Rueckmeldung Komfortschliessen change to active

*-show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse*
Unit 10
Security Access 71679
Coding
Byte 02
Enable Bit 0









*-Increase the led intensity (when low beam are on)*
Unit 9
Security access 31347
Adaptions
Find in the menu:
(6) Leuchte 2SL...dimmwert AB Change the value from 28 to your choice (I use 50)
(6)-Leuchte3SL...dimmwert AB Change the value from 28 to your choice (I use 50)

*-Increase the led intensity (the same above but when coming/leaving home is active)*
Unit 9
Security Access 31347
Adaptions
Find in the menu:
(10) Leuchte 2SL...dimmwert CD Change the value from 28 to your choice (I use 50)
(10) Leuchte 3SL...dimmwert CD change the value from 28 to your choice (I use 50)

*-Third brake light always on or only with drl/low beam on*
This coding allows to have the third brake on with an intensity of your choice, obviously if you brake, the light is the standard 100%
Unit 9
security access 31347
adaption
find in the menu:
8 Leuchte22BR MA57 Lichtfunktion C 22 change the value from not active to:
-active 100%, the light will be always on, in any position of the light switch, even if you turn off drl from the menu and it'll remains on about 20 second after locked the car. it's always on and stop!

-standlicht allgemein, the light will turn on when low beam lights come on in auto or if you turn on manually position lights or low beam lights.
the third light will be off during the day with the drl

10 Leuchte22BR MA57 Dimmewert CD 22 change the value from 0 to your choice (100 is the max intensity of the third light, my advice is 5)

if you want the third light always on but, it's possible to deactivate it when the light switch is on 0 and you turn off drl from the drl menu, it's on with the light switch on auto, position and low beam and won't remain on after locked the car, do this coding.
8 Leuchte22...C22 change from not active to standlicht allgemein
9 Leuchte22...D22 change to daytime running lights
10 Leuchte22...CD22 change to the value from 0 to your choice (100 is the max intensity of the third light, my advice is 10)









*-rear stop blinking (together or opposite) with the turn indicator*
Unit 9
security access 31347
adaption
find in the menu:
stop together the indicator
(8)-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion C 20 change the value to Blinken links Hellphase (left stop)
(8)-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion C 21 change the value to Blinken rechts Hellphase (right stop)









stop opposite the indicator
(8)-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion C 20 change the value to Blinken links Dunkelphase (left stop)
(8)-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion C 21 change the value to Blinken rechts Dunkelphase (right stop)









*-rear turn indicator blinking (together or opposite) with the rear fog light*
Unit 9
security access 31347
adaption
find in the menu:
(8)-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion C 26 change the value to Blinken links Hellphase (left rear fog light)
(8)-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 27 change the value to Blinken rechts Hellphase (right rear fog light)









(8)-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion C 26 change the value to Blinken links Dunkelphase (left rear fog light)
(8)-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 27 change the value to Blinken rechts Dunkelphase (right rear fog light)
you know how it works!

this coding is also possible with the reverse light but I don't like it! for who wants to try...
(8)-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion C 28 change the value to Blinken links Hellphase (left reverse light)
(8)-Leuchte29RFL RA64-Lichtfunktion C 29 change the value to Blinken rechts Hellphase (right reverse light)
if you want to blink the reverse light opposite the indicator, change Hellphase to Dunkelphase

-since rear stop lights are very bright, if someone wants to activate this coding, I suggest to reduce the light intensity, read below
in any coding, you can read the letter C (C20,C21,C26 etc)
Below you can find "...Dimmwert CD.." insert here the intensity of the light that you prefer, 100 is the max

*-Change how many days in advance you receive the service countdown alarm*
Unit 17
adaption
find in the menu
Service notification in days and change from 30 days to your taste

*-turn down the passenger mirror in R*
Unit 52 (select the passenger unit, it may vary from left drive hand/right drive hand)
coding
Byte 4
enable bit 2
enable bit 3

*-deactivate fasten belt sound and symbol*
Unit 17
Adaption
find in the menu "Disable seat belt reminders"
change value to "yes"

*-enable g-meter (from TTrs)* thanks to elboobio and his eleven obd
Unit 17
Coding
Byte 10
enable Bit 2
it should appear next to the lap timer function but not all cars are compatible, it can be activated but couldn't work or doesn't appear at all!









*-set the exhaust valve often open* I say often because many cars already have this bit deactivated, but the car manages the valve anyway. Best solution is to unplug its connector but with the error on the vag scan
Unit 01
Coding
Byte 9
disable Bit 2









*-laptimer*
Unit 17
coding
byte 1
Enable Bit 3









*-turn indicators, number of blinkers*
Unit 09
security access 31347
adaption
find in the menu "Turn signal control - komfortblinken blinkzyklen"
Possible values: "2-5"; Default: "3"
change in a value of your choice

*-traffic signs recognition, it's required front camera and and navi. without navi, VC will give an error but the coding works anyway*

Unit A5
Security Access 20103
Coding
Byte01
Enable Bit 0
Adaption
find in the menu "display end of speed limit symbol" change the value to "active"
find in the menu "display no passing allowed" change the value to "active"
find in the menu "road sign detection fusion mode" change the value to "fusion"
find in the menu "display valid additional signs" and check if the value is 00100111

Unit 17
Coding
Byte05
Enable Bit2

Traffic signs menu on the vc isn't available in the Europe market

Reset the MMI









the road signs on the map is provided by the map in your car, so if you don't have traffic signs rec, you'll have the speed limit anyway but, of course, could be not updated with the current speed limit.
the speed limit on the bottom instead, is supplied by the front camera, updated with what it read (so sometime they can't match the same speed) and it's shown there where you are in any screen on the VC
View attachment 1.tiff


*-Disable automatic reset for the auto high beam assist*
Unit 9
Access 31347
Adaption
find in the menu "channel 5 assistance light functions-Fernlichtassistent reset"
Change to not active
Now everytime we turn off the car and then on, the high beam assist will remain active
sometime can happen that the car reset the control anyway but the symbol auto is still on

*-emergency flashing indicators when brake*
if we have and emergency brake at a medium-high speed, emergency indicators will blink for a while
Unit 9
security access 31347
adaption
find in the menu:
(18) Dynamic turn signal modes - emergency alert blinken change to active

*-enable/disable drl via mmi*
Unit 9
security access 31347
adaption
find in the menu:
(2) Daytime Running Lights - Tagfahrlicht Aktivierung durch BAP oder Bedienfolge moeglich change to active









*-change the speed activation and deactivation of auto full beam*
Unit A5
Security Access 20103
Adaption
find in the menu "activation speed for high-beam assistant"
standard value is 57 km/h, set your speed then ok
find in the menu "channel speed threshold for high beam recommendation off"
standard value is 27 km/h, set your speed then ok

I use 10 and 12..the car uses a tolerance so it doesn't really use those speeds but a bit more

In the same menu, there is night vehicle activation/deactivation detection brightness..
Activation, original value 3lx, if you decrease it, full beam will turn on lately, more far from to the car in front of you..and vice versa if you decrease the value
Deactivation, original value 20lx, if you increase it, full beam will turn off lately, more close to the car in front of you..and vice versa if you decrease the value

*-change the length/delay time of the headlight washer*
headlight washer come out "after 1 sec with the respective lever pulled back" or "after 8 times we pull the lever (for less than a sec)"
we have few parameters to change depending from how do you like:
Unit 9
security access 31347
adaption
find in the menu:
(1) windshield wiper - anzahl betaetigungen.......aktivierung (how many time we have to pull the lever to activate the headlight washer) change the value from 8 to your choice
(2) windshield wiper - sra verzoegerungszeit (is the delay time before the headlight washer come out, is the 1 sec I talked about above) less is the time, before we have the spray
(3) windshield wiper - sra waschzeit (is the length time of the headlight washer spray) originally set to 700ms change the value to your choice

*-change the sound actuator volume*
Unit A9
Adaption
find in the menu actuator volume, default is 100%, change the value of your choice

*-Add red zone in the revs counter, font numbers like TTs and logo TTs/TTrs when turn off the car*
this byte 9 is dedicated to the screen logo, any bit is a different model (depending from the car A3->S3->g-tronic A4->S4->RS4 etc), but I can't see the labels.

For TT (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
Unit 17
Byte 9
enable bit 0 red zone + logo TTs
enable bit 1 red zone + logo TT (my 2014/2015)
enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
enable bit 1 + 2 red zone + logo TT (my 2016)
reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while

For TTs (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
Unit 17
Byte 9
disable bit 0 and enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while








(thanks to tommyknocker's)









*-Automatic closing windows when raining after Park*
Unit 9
security access 31347
adaptions
find in the menu:
(15) Access control 2 Regenschliessen_ein aus change the value to active
(16) Access control 2 Regenschliessen_art change the value to permanent
(28) Menueusteureung Regenschliessen change the value to active (doesn't appear on our menu)
do a MMI reset

select the drop menu on the top and select the number 2 RLFS
change the coding from 00005D to 07005D


----------



## noname

*-Copy a mp3 cd from the MMI unit to the jukebox, standard we can copy data only from usb or sd
*Unit 5F
Coding
Byte 24 enable bit 5

Unit 5F
Adaptions
Find in the menu: "(2) copy multimedia data optical drive" change the value to on









*-Differential lock threshold*
in a bend, the car will brake the internal tyre with the major unload so to help the driver to keep the apex
the value is expressed in threshold so, low threshold is the major help the car gives to you and high is the less help.
Unit 03
Adaptations
"Expanded electronic differential lock" 
change the value to "Medium", "Not activated", "Low", "Medium", "High" 
default is medium

*-Close mirrors when we lock the car*
Unit 9
Security Access 31347
Adaptions

find in the menu
"(24) - Access control2 funk Spiegelanklappung modus "
change the value to
-1 if we want close mirrors when we lock the car
-2 if we want close the mirrors only pressing the lock button for few seconds

*-Disable auto engaging parking sensors in traffic*
They'll automatically turn on when you put in R or press the sensors' button (thanks to ... for the update)
Unit 10
Security access 71679
Coding
Byte 3
Disable bit 4

*-automatically car closes by itself when we close the door with engine and ignition off, only for advanced key*
The lock is partial, limited to the doors and doesn't activate the alarm
Unit 5
coding
byte 2
enable bit 4 (close with slamming door)

security access 20103
Adaption
(5) internal_passive_entry_exit_....door_slam_lock change to active

*-change quality oil for service DIY*
resetting the service interval, the car could switch to poor oil quality and showing half of km remaining
Unit 17
adaption
find in the menu:
ESI: oil quality change to good oil quality

*-map of any light in the car*
I've created this map for who wants to know more about the unit 9...don't mess up too much with these parameters because they manage all the led functions in the car.. (contact me if something is different or wrong, I based it on my car)
View attachment led map.pdf


*-Fix an error that causes the "number of paired keys to the car" info disappear after some coding*
in the service menu, car info, there are the number of keys paired to the car (2 remote with one only key), this info could disappear after some coding, here how to restore it
Unit 5F
adaption
find in the menu
(161).......adaptive_key
(163).......adaptive_key_over_threshold_high
change both to active and do a MMI reset

just to be sure, even if this value won't change itself (unlike both above), check these
(11) car function list CAN adaptive key check if it is available
(12) car function list CAN adaptive key msg bus check if it is terminal 15









*-Lock the car with the engine on*
Unit 9
security access 31347
adaption
(1) Access control Funk bei klemme 15 ein change to active

*-Service position front wipers on MMI*
(Changing only the adaption in the 9 should be enough since the other parameters are already on)
Unit 9
Security Access 31347
Adaption
find in the menu (13)-Windshield wiper-Menuesteuerung Frontwischer and change to active

Unit 5F
Adaption
find in the menu:
(23) Car function list BAP Gen2 wiper_comfort_0x0C" change to active
(61) Car function adaptions menu_display_wiper" change to active
(63) Car function adaptions menu_display_wiper_over_threshold_high" change to active
sometime the value doesn't change but it's set anyway









*-disable start&stop system* (thanks to david.beeston)
Unit 19
Adaptation
find in the menù "Start Stop Voltage Limit"
Default Value is 7.6 (or was on mine)
Set the new value to 12









*-show the oil level on the MMI*
check the oil level in the service menu (it may remains grey)
Unit 5F
adaption
(91)-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_oil_level change to active
(93)-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_oil_level_over_threshold_high change to active
(3)-Car_Function_List_CAN_Gen2-Oil_level change to available
(4)-Car_Function_List_CAN_Gen2-Oil_level data bus...change to Terminal 15

*-Enable torque and power graph from TTrs*
enable then do a reset, they'll appear in your unit is ready to.
unit 17
long coding
byte 15 bit 4









*>>>>>Under testing<<<<< You can test it but I can't guarantee they work like the other above*

*HBA for MY17* at the moment the coding is for OBD11 but even with vcds the unit 9 is in German

OBD11
unit 09
Adaptations:
Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung change to AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS (full beam assistant)
Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent change to Present (full beam assistant menu)

Module A5:
Long coding: byte 2 enable bit 01

VCDS
unit 9
*I need a unit 9 adaption list of a MY17 to add the missing adaption!*
(2)-Assistance light functions-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent change to present

Module A5:
Long coding: byte 2 enable bit 01

*-sensibility of the light sensor*
Unit 9
(12)-Assistance light functions-Lichtsensorempfindlichkeit,normal
the option are sensible, less sensible, normal

*-Rear dynamic indicators*
here the electric part on the rear light side, I need someone that can disconnect the rear light and take picture of the connector male and female side

non dynamic led
1 brown
2 blue white
3 blue
4 blue yellow
5 red black
6 yellow blue

dynamic led
1 brown
2 blue white
3 blue
4 blue yellow
5 red black
6 yellow blue
*7 grey white*
8 not used

as you can see, dynamic leds use an 8 pin connector...if the connector is already an 8 pin, you can add a wire for try and you could get dynamic led..but you should buy new lights!

the pin 7 has to be connected to the unit on the left of the light switch at pin T46/22
I'll provide further details if needed
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Click link & check the code...Simple :wink: 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... ault_Codes
Hoggy.


----------



## noname

I know the fail codes, but I would resume all the questions/codes in one thread..
Ok sorry to have bothered..


----------



## Hoggy

ManuTT said:


> I know the fail codes, but I would resume all the questions/codes in one thread..
> Ok sorry to have bothered..


Hi, Realise what you mean, but unlikely any one will check. 
Most will only ask for their own fault code rather than check Stickies/Knowledge Base etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## sun

ManuTT said:


> if the thread takes go, I actually have these codes:
> -show the needles when we turn on the car and the cockpit shows the odometer and the rev
> -show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse
> -turn down the right mirror when we use the reverse
> -activate the speed signs recognitions
> -deactivate the fasten belt sound and symbol
> -set the exhaust valve always full open and not open after a number of revs (like in the TTs)
> -set on/off and how much light for the rear daytime running lights


Please do it ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## noname

---


----------



## stumardy

Could you put the code up for activate the speed signs recognitions. This would be great if you could? also any news if you can have the front dynamic indicaters too?


----------



## noname

---


----------



## audinut

I have these set on the car a while ago but there are some that just dont work:

- Enable Lap timer but cant see it anywhere in Menu ? (I did the same with my wife's car Q5 and can see in the Car Menu)

- Traffic sign recognise : the Adaptation (63) "vehicle function list" -> "BAP traffic_sign_recognition_0x21" : when I set it to Active it accept the change but it actually still shows Not active somehow. Other Options set Active alright. No sure why.

- Disable Exhaust Flap : In my car that option is untick (Exhaust Flap Installed) but the sound is not as loud as I want in D mode. Is there a setting that to make it as loud as S mode but in D mode ? (to avoid using GearBox in Dynamic mode)


----------



## noname

Lap timer I didn't try because I don't have the need so I'm
Sorry about that..
About the traffic signs, I've wrote that some option could remain non active but the storm works anyway..did you activate it or you've tried but it doesn't work? If so, I'll post another guide
The flap coding is useless because you can set the exhaust open in individual mode..


----------



## audinut

ManuTT said:


> Lap timer I didn't try because I don't have the need so I'm
> Sorry about that..
> About the traffic signs, I've wrote that some option could remain non active but the storm works anyway..did you activate it or you've tried but it doesn't work? If so, I'll post another guide
> The flap coding is useless because you can set the exhaust open in individual mode..


No sorry needed mate.... I actually did these codes a long time ago though, back to the day I bought the car in April but there isn't much info for this too new model.

Now it may be a fun time ahead with more joining the club


----------



## noname

but did you activate the traffic signs recognition? is it working? because I've already activated in other cars..


----------



## audinut

ManuTT said:


> but did you activate the traffic signs recognition? is it working? because I've already activated in other cars..


I did, but the function is not available in my country (that's what message's saying)


----------



## noname

Where are you from?


----------



## audinut

AUS


----------



## noname

The manual says to check on audi.com the countries where traffic recognitions works but I didn't find that list..
Isn't anyone here around you to double check?


----------



## audinut

ManuTT said:


> The manual says to check on audi.com the countries where traffic recognitions works but I didn't find that list..
> Isn't anyone here around you to double check?


Unfortunately I dont think so. Driving a fair bit last couple of months but I saw just another one on the road. The rest are MK2


----------



## noname

If was the end of 2014,I was there yet..but without our TT!
I had an Holden SV6


----------



## noname

A new coding, enable/disable drl via mmi
Centr. Eletr. 9 --> adaption --> look at the picture and find the parameter in stupid German!


----------



## noname

-Enable auto handbrake when shift in P (my cable can't have access at this unit, so not tested)
Unit 53
Security access, code 78713
Adaption
Find "shift p to epb"
Activate it and done.

-Release automatically parking brake without seat belt (my cable can't have access at this unit, so not tested)
Unit 53
Security access, code 78713
Adaption, find the function and activate it

-I hope soon, activate high beam assist

-dynamic front indicators, I need your help to research...check in the unit 9 if you have all parameters activated like mine:
(1)-Dyn. turn signal modes-Schluessel_Anlern_Blinken, active
(2)-Dyn. turn signal modes-UGDO_ Anlern_Blinken, active
(3)-Dyn. turn signal modes-ZV_Blinken_zu, active
(4)-Dyn. turn signal modes-ZV_Blinken_auf, active
(5)-Dyn. turn signal modes-Telematikblinken1_STS_Blinken Telematikblinken2_OCU_Blinken, active
(6)-Dyn. turn signal modes-DWA_Schaerfungsquittung, active
(7)-Dyn. turn signal modes-DWA_Alarm_Blinken, active
(8)-Dyn. turn signal modes-Taxi alarm flashing, active
(9)-Dyn. turn signal modes-Panic flashing, active
(10)-Dyn. turn signal modes-Multi_kollisions_Blinken, not active
(11)-Dyn. turn signal modes-Notwarn_blinken_NBA_Phase_2, not active
(12)-Dyn. turn signal modes-Richtungs_blinken_rechts, active
(13)-Dyn. turn signal modes-Richtungs_blinken_links, active
(14)-Dyn. turn signal modes-ABBA_Blinken,  active
(15)-Dyn. turn signal modes-Crash flashing, not active
(16)-Dyn. turn signal modes-Warnblinken_Zuendung_EIN, active
(17)-Dyn. turn signal modes-Warnblinken_Zuendung_AUS, active
(18)-Dyn. turn signal modes-Emergency_alert_blinken, not active


----------



## JiffyTT

Hi Manu,

I have a TT S-Line but not the matrix headlight. Do you think if I get dynamic indicators to work if I went to buy VCDS?


----------



## noname

that is what I'm trying to do...but having Matrix led, I need someone with non Matrix that can help me and try my coding...
with Vag you can do many other things, I suggest to buy it..


----------



## JiffyTT

Thanks Manu I will take your advice. I'll order one from RossTech and the sooner I get it, the sooner I will try your codes. Will keep checking this space. Thank you.


----------



## noname

Good! You're not the only one who's asking for these led!!


----------



## JiffyTT

ManuTT said:


> Good! You're not the only one who's asking for these led!!


Just got my RossTech sent me me. I will try the dynamic indicators in a couple of hours. Manu, is there anything I need to know before I start attempting this?


----------



## audinut

JiffyTT said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good! You're not the only one who's asking for these led!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my RossTech sent me me. I will try the dynamic indicators in a couple of hours. Manu, is there anything I need to know before I start attempting this?
Click to expand...

You have to scan everything and save original log file so you can undo if something goes wrong.

You also need to check in Installed Tab (in Vagcom software), note down what module you have on your car, i.e : 01-Engine, 08-Auto HVAC, 17-Instruments etc... Note down the first 2 characters of each module (01, 08, 2B etc...)

Then go back to main Menu >> go to Application >> Controller Channel Map.

Inside that, put in Module number as above (first 2 characters), tick the box Measuring Value, Adaptations in Function, and on Output, select CSV file. Then click Go, it then scans that module and prompt you to save the file somewhere on your laptop.

When the module scan finished, input the number for other modules and scan every single of them and save all to separate CSV files until completing all modules your car has.

Then you can start to play something.

Some modules will take a long time to scan so make sure you monitor the battery level.


----------



## JiffyTT

Thanks very much! Will follow your instructions. I actually tried to change a value for rear drl's to come available on the ni. But it said that I needed a security code?


----------



## audinut

JiffyTT said:


> Thanks very much! Will follow your instructions. I actually tried to change a value for rear drl's to come available on the ni. But it said that I needed a security code?


Yes some modules need security code, some not.

Before go to the Adaptation to change anything on a Module, you need to go to Security Access first, then while in there, just click the mouse in the security box and wait a couple of seconds. If the module has access code then it should appear in the yellow box the number and you can type in that number and hit do it. And go back to Adaptations to change things.

If nothing appears after a couple of seconds then that module does not required a code for Adaptations.

Remember that if the module needs the code but you dont put in and go directly to Adaptation to change value then it wont work.

So best practice is to go the Security Access to enter the code first before changing things in Adaptations.

Alternatively you can go to Security access of every module and note down the code of every one of them, and which one does not require the code so you can access quicker next time.


----------



## JiffyTT

Thanks very very much. I can't seem to find the security screen just yet. But I'm backing up the modules into logs. Can you provide a screenshot?

Thanks in advance.

I have also checked Manu's coding for dynamic indicators. It looks like I run the same codes, but no good. My LED headlights don't seem to do the sweep.


----------



## noname

Ok, thanks for your try! I need some feedback to understand what I need to change..so you have all 18 parameters like I wrote?


----------



## JiffyTT

Yeap. It was exactly the same 18 parameters. The status of them (active/not active) were exactly the same as your setup.


----------



## JiffyTT

Hi Manu, anymore luck with the dynamic indicators?


----------



## noname

yes yesterday I found something else but I was in a roadway and I didn't save what to check...I'll do it these days!


----------



## noname

New possible things found:
-change the speed when high beam assist turns on full beam (I lowered it a bit)
-change the sensibility of the camera to turn on and off high beam
-lane assist, change the gong sound when you don't have hands on the steering wheel
-lane assist, change the vibration soft medium strong
-lane assist, change how much help from the car during a bend soft medium strong

I need to decrease the speed to turn on lane assist and to keep it active more time without hand but I didn't find them yet!


----------



## JiffyTT

Thanks Manu. I'm still trying to find out if there are any codes relating to the dynamic indicators but not having much luck.


----------



## noname

I've noticed that the dynamic light is not coded inside the matrix unit so it has to be somewhere in the main unit..


----------



## JiffyTT

ManuTT said:


> I've noticed that the dynamic light is not coded inside the matrix unit so it has to be somewhere in the main unit..


So which module do you think it is in the VCDS? I can take a look after i get home.


----------



## noname

-adjust the full beam on speed
Unit A5, permission code 20103, adaption, activation speed... change the speed and do it.
I set to 30 km/h so as soon as is dark (so out of the city) the light is with me!


----------



## noname

tried everything bet nothing for the dynamic indicators..there are some hidden parameters that is impossible to know how they do..and you understand I can't change these parameters...it's like some function in the TTs (lap timer, sport mode in the VC) they don't have parameter to change but are there because the unit is the same!


----------



## noname

Dynamic indicators
A5 forum said that..a module to add..
http://www.a5oc.com/forums/a5-s5-topics ... 378?page=1

Try also the coding in the picture even if is not for the TT..


----------



## Igonher

Hi all!

I have my car with xenon plus and I wonder if i can enable the dynamic rear indicators.

By the moment i enabled the followinf options:

- Traffic sign recognition
- Timerlap ( lap timer as TTS )
- Display OPS sensors in the rear screen ( screen exit the car with the rear sensors)
- Turning on demand of daytime running lights
- Mirror the passenger to get back up is down and then automatically returns to its position

Thank you!

Regards.


----------



## noname

Igonher said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have my car with xenon plus and I wonder if i can enable the dynamic rear indicators.
> 
> By the moment i enabled the followinf options:
> 
> - Traffic sign recognition
> - Timerlap ( lap timer as TTS )
> - Display OPS sensors in the rear screen ( screen exit the car with the rear sensors)
> - Turning on demand of daytime running lights
> - Mirror the passenger to get back up is down and then automatically returns to its position
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Regards.


Tell me how you have activated lap timer and the passenger mirror.. I tried my own guide but it didn't work!
Do you have electric seats?


----------



## Igonher

Hi Manu!

For passenger mirror(i havent electric seats) i followed the guide from http://ankk-vagcom.com/tt-8s-abaisser-l ... #more-8512

[52 - Porte Passager] -> [Codage- 07] -> [Assistant Codage Long]

Octet 04 : 
Bit 2 : Cocher « Reverse Gear Mirror Dipping active »
Bit 3 : Cocher « Position Memory for Reverse Gear Mirror Dipping active »

For lap timer i followed your guide. After change the bite 3 you have to access to car setup and select lap timer. For me work!


----------



## noname

Same guides as mine.. I did them several times but for the mirror,vag accepts coding but if I check again, there are not bit checked anymore..
Do you have foldable mirrors?

Instead laptimer, coding accepted but nothing on the menu...
I think is a 50/50 fault between my car and my vag..

I didn't know rear indicator weren't dynamic with xeno so I've never looked for them but I'll do it ok!
Thanks


----------



## Igonher

I havent foldable mirrors, only have electric mirrors. maybe you have problems with your vagcom cable? i'm using 15.7 version and havent problem, everything is ok! Tomorrow i will check the exact menu of laptimer and upload a image.

Thanks for looking if is possible activate dynamic rear indicators with xenon plus!

I think it is possible because the taillights are the same, right?


----------



## noname

Yes same components..but many parameters are not accessibles with my vag 14.10.2


----------



## noname

Disable automatic reset for the auto high beam assist:
Unit 9
Access 31347
Adaption, channel 5 assistenzlichtfunktionen-beam headlights assistant reset
Change to active.
Now everytime we turn off the car and then on, the high beam assist will remain active

if you don't have that channel 5, you must have channel 5 fernlichtassistent and change it from active to not active


----------



## Igonher

Hi!

Attached photo with the lap timer options in the setup menu from MMI(in spanish).


----------



## noname

Nothing to me..il changing vag with the new 15.7


----------



## aaronz

Hey guys,

New the this forum but not new to VAG or Vagcom. I have the full version and have been trying to get Ross-Tech to update their modules for our cars Mk3 TT/TTS so that we can use the long-coding helper.

Has anyone found success deciphering what is in there now? I even loaded the latest Beta version of vagcom and it still has not updated with the long coding helper channels deciphered.

Not sure if its different for the american TTS vs Europe...?


----------



## noname

After few tries, I think there is some differences in the market because with someone has labels on any bit with 14.10.2 and I have not.. Or some coding is accepted to someone and someone not.. Of course TT from different market


----------



## ReTTro fit

Access to open a module on the cars isn't just down to vcds 
If everyone has the latest genuine 15.7 vcds software and some can open a module and read the values and some cannot then that means you have different modules in your car which I guess Ross tech haven't got round to covering them all yet 
Best to contact Ross tech with your query and you module part number

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## noname

Ok but sometimes some unit doesn't open in a car and in another yes even using the same vag or older version I'm waiting the update!
(My car is possessed!)


----------



## ReTTro fit

Have you not got a genuine vcds manutt ??

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## noname

not anymore...but I tried after bought the car with a 14.10 and I had the same problem so I didn't buy it again... I'll try with a 15.7 copy next week then if it doesn't work, I presume is my car! or is too soon even for Rosstech!


----------



## ReTTro fit

So you've got a £30 - £40k car and a £10 copy lead and wounder why it don't do what you want  
ANY copy you buy won't be up to date for a mk3 TT 
"IF" you get a 15.7 copy it will still be outdated as the copies are ALWAYs behind 
Genuine is now on 15.7.3 
Well worth the £250 for a genuine mate and you get the support from Ross tech directly and all future free updates of sw

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## noname

I agree with you but on the mk2 I had the original, since I added many thing after bought the car..but on this one, I used vag only to deactivate the seat belt alarm and change few parameters otherwise I don't need vag com at all today..


----------



## noname

here we are...I'm trying to help you with the dynamic lights but I need another check from your parameters.

I confirm that these are all the settings for the intensity of any led and its direction, talked with a friend who did the same thing on a Golf... after changed all parameters, I hope it'll work automatically!
for security reasons, copy your coding and do it at your own risk, it's only a turn light but these things are very delicate!

the unit is the 9, I found the activation sequence but there are 665 parameters to check...I'll post here some of them and tell me if ANY parameters is the same as mine!

Light configuration from the (1) to (665)

(1)-Light configuration-Lasttyp 0,33 - LED-Modul Blinkleuchten
(2)-Light configuration-BAP Bitposition 0,34
(3)-Light configuration-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 0,14
(4)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion A 0,2
(5)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion B 0,0
(6)-Light configuration-Dimmwert AB 0,127
(7)-Light configuration-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 0,Always
(8)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion C 0,3
(9)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion D 0,0
(10)-Light configuration-Dimmwert CD 0,0
(11)-Light configuration-Dimming Direction CD 0,maximize
(12)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion E 0,0
(13)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion F 0,0
(14)-Light configuration-Dimmwert EF 0,0
(15)-Light configuration-Dimming Direction EF 0,maximize
(16)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion G 0,0
(17)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion H 0,0
(18)-Light configuration-Dimmwert GH 0,0
(19)-Light configuration-Dimming Direction GH 0,maximize
(20)-Light configuration-Lasttyp 1,33 - LED-Modul Blinkleuchten
(21)-Light configuration-BAP Bitposition 1,3E
(22)-Light configuration-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 1,15
(23)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion A 1,4
(24)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion B 1,0
(25)-Light configuration-Dimmwert AB 1,127
(26)-Light configuration-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 1,Always
(27)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion C 1,5
(28)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion D 1,0
(29)-Light configuration-Dimmwert CD 1,0
(30)-Light configuration-Dimming Direction CD 1,maximize
(31)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion E 1,0
(32)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion F 1,0
(33)-Light configuration-Dimmwert EF 1,0
(34)-Light configuration-Dimming Direction EF 1,maximize
(35)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion G 1,0
(36)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion H 1,0
(37)-Light configuration-Dimmwert GH 1,0
(38)-Light configuration-Dimming Direction GH 1,maximize
(39)-Light configuration-Lasttyp 2,4 - LED Tagfahrlichtmodul Signal
(40)-Light configuration-BAP Bitposition 2,48
(41)-Light configuration-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 2,4A
(42)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion A 2,8
(43)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion B 2,9
(44)-Light configuration-Dimmwert AB 2,28
(45)-Light configuration-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 2,Always
(46)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion C 2,30
(47)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion D 2,0
(48)-Light configuration-Dimmwert CD 2,28
(49)-Light configuration-Dimming Direction CD 2,maximize
(50)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion E 2,20

if someone wants the full list of my parameters, I'll send it via pm or email..it's very long!


----------



## gogs

Look forward to looking at this when I get my grubby hands on it in a few weeks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igonher

Thanks ManuTT! In one hour I send my codes and compared to find to enabled it.


----------



## noname

Since is a very long list, do a map of that unit and send it to me via email or tell me your email!


----------



## noname

News,but not good:
-it's not possible to activate the function to close the windows if start raining after we parked the car with opened windows.
-my exhaust valve is already deactivate on the vag so is and was, already always open..check yours
-there is a menu to activate and deactivate traffic signs in the car menu, but after activate it, another function will disappear..this means that without the optional, we have different unit from who has bought the Optional
-is possible to activate picture navigation like in the A3 but the we can't send a picture to the car through the mmi app because it add/remove functions with our vin..so our app doesn't and won't have the send a picture function


----------



## stumardy

So does this mean its NOT possible then? Also if you activate traffic rek sign you loose something else...wow!


----------



## noname

I meant, if you active the traffic recognition "inside the car menu" like driver assistance menu or car settings menu, another option will become grey but working anyway!
Maybe the unit that manage this optional has less available input..
check the picture


----------



## aaronz

ReTTro fit said:


> Access to open a module on the cars isn't just down to vcds
> If everyone has the latest genuine 15.7 vcds software and some can open a module and read the values and some cannot then that means you have different modules in your car which I guess Ross tech haven't got round to covering them all yet
> Best to contact Ross tech with your query and you module part number
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I have a fully purchased and genuine dongle and up to date software. Ross Tech is telling me they still haven't started working on the modules but its in the works, so who knows when that will happen.

I can see everything else, just most of the tinkering I want to do / or try to do will need the long coding helper to be decoded.


----------



## noname

Ok but the long coding for itself depends from the configuration of your car in any unit so you can't always change only that..
..and against that, not always is enough to activate just a bit..
Best way is to find some tuner that likes to experiment on these cars but is not so easy!
I played for many years and there are more units car after car..it's an infinite loop to discover or activate functions..


----------



## noname

Can someone send me a map of the A5 unit?
Did someone try to take a look at my codes for the front dynamic lights?


----------



## daniel7474

I have contacted Hazzydayz about a month or so ago about the dynamic indicators and this is what that come back with 
- We cannot code the headlights for dynamic indicators, I think it may require new headlights but will be a while until we know for certain.


----------



## noname

I think Logical answer if they don't want to find the coding for free


----------



## tommyknocker

Hello vag masters,

I'm writing to ask a couple of thinks and a little help on a matter. 
I own a tts and having a vag dongle I was interested in adding the dlr light on/off, read radar graphics and road sign rec. everything went well except the road signrec., after reading this interesting thread I discovered that values get changed even if vag shows old values. My problem is that since I did this coding the lane assist works fine but if I go in the car setup it's greyed out and if I click it I get the message system is not available now. Another weird think is the wheel multipurpose button (*) doesn't work anymore, if I go in car setup the option to setup is gone, if I press the button for five sec. I don't get the setup panel pop up. Now I set back all the values I changed, but noting has changed, except the option ( grey out ) for traffic sign recognition is now gone. Do you have any idea on how to get back lane assist setup and overall the multipurpose button facility?

Second question, Auto dimming rear view mirror, it has a little sensor in front , it shares the same sensor of the high beam assistant? Or this option have a different hardware, just asking since I have full led lights and having the chance to code the high beam would be really great.

Last, for the lucky guys who successfully coded the traffic sign recognition, do you confirm system works just fine except it's not possible to se it tup from the mmi since the option is greyed out?

Sorry if I got a bit long on this  , thanks everyone for the attention.


----------



## noname

Welcome to this problem!! You're the third, me included!!
There are two guides to activate the traffic signs and one of them causes this problem.

All systems will work fine even if grey..except for the special button on the steering.

The auto dimming central mirror ad its sensor and the auto high beam works with the front camera used from the one assist and traffic sign.

To solve the problem you have, you can send me your email and we'll working on it..are you a bit trained with the vag com?! It'll be a long writing between you and me!


----------



## tommyknocker

Thanks for your reply! So it wasn't my fault! :lol: :lol: 
At the moment I'm waiting to receive a 15.7 interface so momentarily I'm not vag equiped. I have autoscans before coding and after, unfortunately I didn't saved adaptations. 
The coding instructions were taken from this website http://ankk-vagcom.com/category/codages ... udi_tt_8s/
As said before I tracked all the changes I did, when I saw laneassist and traffic sign recognition greyed and the special button off I set back all the values, the only thing I changed was the traffic sign recognition option that was gone but the lane assist stayed grey and the magic button still gone.

I'm new to the forum and I can't send private messages yet, if you drop me a line in private I'll give you my mail, I'm ready for long romantic vag writings :lol: , and unfortunately I have a basic knowledge of the vag com I'm definitely not an expert.

Ps so theoretically it might be possible to code the high beam assistant ? All you need is lane assist camera? It would be really great, with this car now I regret only two options I didn't put: matrix lights and full confort key.



ManuTT said:


> Welcome to this problem!! You're the third, me included!!
> There are two guides to activate the traffic signs and one of them causes this problem.
> 
> All systems will work fine even if grey..except for the special button on the steering.
> 
> The auto dimming central mirror ad its sensor and the auto high beam works with the front camera used from the one assist and traffic sign.
> 
> To solve the problem you have, you can send me your email and we'll working on it..are you a bit trained with the vag com?! It'll be a long writing between you and me!


----------



## noname

no worries..as I said happened even to me!
I know wen the problem..I lost 2 days night and day to solve it! the reason is that cars without traffic sign as standard, have like one input in less than the others so if you try to activate this optional on the VC, (BAP) on the instruction, the car will deactivate the lane assist and the special button..don't ask me why!!

also, activate traffic sign, could generate an error when you scan the car but everything is ok..

in theory, if you have led and the auto dimming rear mirror, you should have the beam assist..if not, there is some coding but I'm still trying..I need everytime to find someone that has not these optional and free to try!

the comfort key can be installed after..you need 3 fly, new handles and coding and maybe a new unit but I'm not sure...total price should be about less than 200€ on eBay


----------



## tommyknocker

Good to hear that, I'll get a new cable next week, drop me a PM I'll give you my mail and we'll try to sort this out, otherwise I'm going back to Audi to re flash 5F A5 and 17.

What I can't understand is why if you code back 5F A5 and 17, the special button and lane assist are still out, may be is a question of vag version I used 12 and 14 , maybe 157 can handle all properly.


----------



## noname

I've explained above why this happens..
if you go in Audi, they will ask you why those problems!! and you are gonna maybe pay a lot of money! no warranty!

for any flash, the dealer has to connect the car with mother Audi and she'll ask why these errors and you can't lie about it!


----------



## tommyknocker

It will be out of warranty for sure, but everytime they service the car they get connected with main Audi server so will it be very complicated to set to default everything? How much is likely they'll ask for that kind of service?

Forgot to ask, which vag version did you used?

Cheers


----------



## noname

I'll explain this since I'm now solving some issue..
if they don't know how to solve the problem, or solve it faster, they will ask question to a technic to mother Audi..
when the technic runs diagnosis in the car via server, will find any bit changed and ask why or who did it and then......
my Audi told about a guy who activated some optional but then checked in Audi to solve an issue like that and mother Audi has burnt some bits to prevent to activate that optional again! you should have to paid it at the order they can say!

at the end, Audi sees everything but normally don't consider it so much...they know there is a huge market aftermarket and the lost money in fact...


----------



## tommyknocker

Very interesting, didn't know, I can stand their point of view locking the controllers in order to avoid further problems. I'm in good relationship with my dealer and with another Audi service. But off course if I can solve the problem myself it will be much better also because all I wanted was the graphics for the rear radar, the traffic recognition wasn't on my list, but the fact that all the hardware was there already pushed me to go for it! :roll:


----------



## noname

these are easy activations so you can do it by yourself without problems...but if you wanna go further with other activation like the front radar, you can encounter big problems with the car and with Audi if something goes wrong..!
anyway I had good friendship too before, the can mask a bit the problem but if there is no way, Audi on line will give you a damn day!!


----------



## tommyknocker

So let's get a rid of these problems ! As soon as I get the new vag I'll send you a scan !

Thanks for the PM well appreciated, unfortunately PM facility is still off for me, anyway as soon as I get the new cable I let you know! Cheers


----------



## david.beeston

Anyone know how to disable the start/stop system using VCDS?

I've tried a few settings but nothing seems to actually work. The settings I used on my S3 aren't on the TTS and most of Module 09 (Central Electronics) is in German so no hope of understanding what to do there with any certainty.

I think I used battery voltage min and max settings on the S3, setting them to unachievable ranges, and possibly similar with temperature ranges but I can't remember.


----------



## ReTTro fit

I thought it was temp mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## david.beeston

ReTTro fit said:


> I thought it was temp mate
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I don't remember, but can't find anything on the web about how to turn it off on the TTS. Given it annoys so many people someone must have figured it out, surely.

I just hope it's possible :/


----------



## Toshiba

You can set the temp out of range or default voltage...


----------



## david.beeston

Toshiba said:


> You can set the temp out of range or default voltage...


Don't suppose you know and can share which module that's in and what coding is required for the TT?


----------



## gogs

ManuTT said:


> hi, I'd like to open a thread where ask or write activation codes to use with vag-com or if you need help with the electrical schemes since I have the electric workshop and there are 7 years that I use vag-com!!
> 
> *-show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse*
> Unit 10 -> Access Rights: 71679 -> function 07 - Coding -> Byte 02 Bit 0 Enable
> 
> *-turn down the right mirror when we use the reverse*
> Unit 52, coding, Byte 4 enable bit 2
> Unit 52, coding, Byte 4 enable bit 3
> 
> *-deactivate the fasten belt sound and symbol*
> Unit 17 -> function 10 - Adjustment -> Disable seat belt reminders
> New Value -> choose "yes"
> 
> *-set the exhaust valve always full open and not open after a number of revs (like in the TTs)*
> Unit 01 -> Coding -> Byte 9 -> disable Bit 2
> 
> *-set on/off and how much light for the rear daytime running lights*
> Unit 09 -> Security Access (16) -> 31347 -> Login
> Unit 09 -> adjustment (10) -> Daytime Running Lights -> "Activation by BAP or Operating sequence possible" to change "active"
> 
> *-laptimer*
> Unit 17 dash panel insert
> Unit 17 coding function 7 -> byte 1 -> Enable Bit 3
> 
> *-turn indicators, number of blinkers*
> Unit 09 board network
> Unit 09 access authorization function 16 -> Enter access code 31347
> Unit 09 Customizer 10 -> channel (2) Turn signal control comfort blinker flashing cycles
> Possible values: "2-5"; Default: "3"
> 
> *-traffic sign recognitions, it's required front camera and at least led lights*
> Unit A5:
> Security Access: 20103
> 
> Coding: Byte01 -> Enable Bit0
> Adjustment: "mark the end of the speed limit display" -> active
> Adjustment: "Show Valid notation" -> active
> 
> Unit 17:
> Coding: Byte05 -> Enable Bit2
> 
> Unit 5F
> Adjustment: "Vehicle Menu" -> "operator-menu_display_road_sign_identification" -> active
> Adjustment: "Vehicle Menu" -> "operator-menu_display_road_sign_identification_over_threshold_high" -> active
> if when you change from not active to active, the vag accept the change but doesn't show it, don't worry it's accepted anyway.
> 
> *-Disable automatic reset for the auto high beam assist*
> Unit 9
> Access 31347
> Adaption, channel 5 assistance light functions-Fernlichtassistent reset
> Change to not active.
> Now everytime we turn off the car and then on, the high beam assist will remain active
> 
> *-enable/disable drl via mmi*
> Unit 9 --> adaption --> look at the picture and find the parameter in stupid German!


Do you have a picture of the parking radar when enabled ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R

gogs said:


> Do you have a picture of the parking radar when enabled ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go... Front and rear... You get white and red lines displayed, red means getting closer and will soon hit!


----------



## gogs

Oh I like that 
Now does this work if you have just the rear parking sensors and no fronts?

I see your in Glasgow Mr R not to far from me in west Lothian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R

It appears you can have the display show the rear sensors only...

http://www.stemei.de/pages/coding/audi- ... vieren.php

Aahhh I thought your accent sounded familiar!  Yes, stay out a bit to the west, but work in Glasgow. Got the TT from Glasgow Audi.


----------



## gogs

Do you have front and rear sensors on your car?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R

Yes, front and rear sensors but not the full auto-parking option.


----------



## Mangs

Hi guys,

I've managed to save enough money to purchase a new Mk3 TT. I am visiting the dealer to purchase it tomorrow.
I can't get many additional options within my budget and so and am sticking with non-metallic paint and sport trim on a 2.0TFSI.

I am not familiar with Vag-com but have come across this post. I understand from the UK brochure that 2.0 TFSIs come with Audi active lane assist as standard. Does this mean my rear view mirror will have a front facing camera? If so will I be able to enable light and rain sensors for automatic headlight and wipers, and traffic sign recognition at a later stage? Would this void my warranty?

Many thanks for all the useful info in this forum,

Mangs.


----------



## noname

You can enable lane assist and traffic signs of you have the front camera,check at the top center of the windscreen..but if you have as standard the rain and light sensor,you have to buy it and the lever on the steering with it..anyway it's possible to activate them


----------



## Mangs

Thank you so much for your reply Manu.

Yes lane assist will come as standard. But there is no option to buy just rain and light sensors on the Sport trim. It comes only with the auto dimming rear view mirror, which I don't need.
I was hoping that the lane assist camera would work as a light/rain sensor that would just require enabling of software but I didn't realise there would need to be an additional lever on the steering. 
I'll check with the dealer today if he can add on the light/rain sensor without the auto dimming rear view mirror. I don't understand why they don't offer it if the camera is already there!


----------



## noname

These packs are only to steal money..front camera does lane assist and traffic signs..
In theory,there should be the space on the windscreen to fit the rain sensor,you can find it on eBay,so the lever the coding everything..not easy like other activations but doable at all,but only if your windscreen has the space below the camera


----------



## tommyknocker

Hi Manu, I got the 15.7, I have just a couple of questions (besides Vag). unfortunately i can't send pm yet, if it's not a problem can you please send me your mail in pm? thanks again!


----------



## stumardy

I really want to add the dimming rearview mirror as I already have the rain&light pack. Is it something I could just buy or will it need to be coded in?


----------



## noname

For sure,buy the mirror not in Audi and doesn't need coding..it's a common mod and it needs only +\- that can you take from the central lights or the sensor..I'll provide electric schemes.
I have it and even with privacy glass, it's always dark day and night so I think, but a piece of grey film like the one used for privacy glass and it will be the same effect but easier and cheaper


----------



## tommyknocker

Sorry to use this thread for personal purposes but i would like to send a big, big thank to ManuTT for his advice on how to recover the *button and the lane ass. setup. Thanks man! really appreciate!


----------



## gogs

He's a really good helpful forum member without a doubt 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeacourtMike

Hi,

I had a go at getting Traffic Sign Recognition working as well as HBA on my MK3 (as I have lane assist).
Think the Traffic Sign worked sort of (by following the instructions on this thread) the speed limits just matched those on the map so I had two 30 MPH signs displaying etc... so it might have been mirroring that but any how thats not my issue..

After doing the coding I got an Adaptive Lighting Failure Warning come up.. So I backed out all the changes that I've made on both Traffic Sign Rec' and HBA and then went in and cleared the Fault Code.. However the Warning keeps coming up every time I turn on the ignition.. The fault code won't clear in VAGCOM either.. Handbook says take a trip to the dealer to fix 

So my question is.. has anyone else had this issue and how do you clear this, or is it a genuine fault or have I ba*lsed it up with the VAGCOM??

Pickles the Cat..


----------



## noname

Very very thanks for your kindness..I'm happy to help if I can!

Regarding the last post, I posted only the traffic sign guide so I don't understand the error you're receiving..
For sure,it doesn't come from my activation..

Tell what you did since the beginning..


----------



## LEE_VNA

Hi ManuTT

Can you activate Hold assist (UH2) with VAGCOM if it is not ordered on the vehicle?

Lee


----------



## noname

yes it's possible but I'm not quite sure if it works without button...because I think to have read, that someone has activated it without button and it's automatically on when you have the seat belt, but you can't turn it off.
anyway you need coding and pass cables from the unit to the button plus remove the cover of the central tunnel...


----------



## daniel7474

Hi Manu do you know if I can fit high beam assist I have the auto dimming rear view mirror.
But no lane assist is it possible to change the rear view mirror to the one with the camera in it and just plug it in


----------



## noname

The camera has its space as I know..but then you don't have the electric part..
You should take a picture of the windscreen from the front,do you have the triangle on the top center like other TT with the camera?


----------



## daniel7474

no I have not got this camera the I was looking at the one that's part of the standard mirror


----------



## noname

The auto beam sensor is that on the back of the mirror but it needs electrical wires to the car unit and then coded..


----------



## david.beeston

Woohoo! If anyone is interested I managed to get the start/stop to stay off permanently!!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Hoooow


----------



## ValerioTT

Hi All, and nice to meet all of you.
This is the first time that I write you, sorry for my english but I come from Italy... :-D

I have a question for ManuTT, in your signature I can see in the front of the car the dynamic turn indicator. Do you have the matrix or you have activated this fuction from VAG-Codification?
Thank you.
Valerio


----------



## noname

ValerioTT said:


> Hi All, and nice to meet all of you.
> This is the first time that I write you, sorry for my english but I come from Italy... :-D
> 
> I have a question for ManuTT, in your signature I can see in the front of the car the dynamic turn indicator. Do you have the matrix or you have activated this fuction from VAG-Codification?
> Thank you.
> Valerio


I'm sorry, Matrix led...
I'm currently finding a solution to activate dynamic lights but I'm still waiting an answer from another user here to check if my coding work..


----------



## ValerioTT

Ok ok... Wonderfull... 
If I can help you, I can also check codification on my car... you can use me as a test   
I have already tested some codes to solve the activation of the layout sport switch unfortunately without good results.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## noname

it's a tricky activation, about 200 values to change and of course it's a big responsibility that I can't take...of course in the most cases any change is reversible but there is alway the 0,1 % that can send you in Audi!


----------



## david.beeston

thanasis.mpougon said:


> Hoooow


It involves magic, pixies wizards, and the toenails of a golem

Or... just the same as it was on the S3.

Using a VCDS cable etc...
Go to Module 19 (CAN Gateway)
Go to Adaptation
Select Start Stop Voltage Limit from the drop down
Default Value is 7.6 (or was on mine).
Set the new value to 12. Click Do It.

And it's done. Start Stop is disabled permanently.

I tried the temperature method, but kept getting value out of range. This one seems to work flawlessly.


----------



## noname

If you can guarantee that this coding is ok without problems, I can add it to the first page if you want


----------



## david.beeston

ManuTT said:


> If you can guarantee that this coding is ok without problems, I can add it to the first page if you want


Definitely worked for me. It worked on my S3 too. Suggest once someone independent verifies and then add it (although I am certain it works).


----------



## noname

Ok I'm doing.. thanks


----------



## david.beeston

ManuTT said:


> Where are you from?


West Sussex, UK


----------



## noname

it's strange...many users have traffic road rec in your country....


----------



## SeacourtMike

ManuTT said:


> Very very thanks for your kindness..I'm happy to help if I can!
> 
> Regarding the last post, I posted only the traffic sign guide so I don't understand the error you're receiving..
> For sure,it doesn't come from my activation..
> 
> Tell what you did since the beginning..


Thanks ManuTT.. I followed the instructions for traffic sign recognition at the start of this thread that you posted and then backed them out.. I thought I saw the HBA instructions for activating (I have Lane Assist and Camera) but perhaps I didn't see these! I changed the settings for the HBA but it looks like not for setting this up.. Do you know what the settings there are to set up and enable the HBA..

Pickles the Cat.


----------



## noname

no I'm sorry didn't post the high beam assist activation because times ago, when I wrote with another user to make some try, he didn't write me anything so I don't know if what I found is correct..
my instructions is to reset the HBA every time you turn off the car...

I promise I'll check again if I can find something...but it requires for sure to add one or two cables to a car unit...a bit risky..maybe there is a workaround with the camera..

do you have the sensor on the back of the rear mirror? it's a square..


----------



## SeacourtMike

ManuTT said:


> no I'm sorry didn't post the high beam assist activation because times ago, when I wrote with another user to make some try, he didn't write me anything so I don't know if what I found is correct..
> my instructions is to reset the HBA every time you turn off the car...
> 
> I promise I'll check again if I can find something...but it requires for sure to add one or two cables to a car unit...a bit risky..maybe there is a workaround with the camera..
> 
> do you have the sensor on the back of the rear mirror? it's a square..


Yes I do have the camera and sensor.. OK didn't realise that it needed cables to enable...  So i'll leave that for now..
Thanks

Pickles the Cat.


----------



## noname

if you have that square sensor I don't understand why there is no high beam control...I'm reading on internet is an optional...but it requires a cable to add so it can't be activable with vag for now..but I'll study it


----------



## tommyknocker

Hi Manu i noticed that cars with full led and hba have the square sensor plus a little camera on the mirror strut, saw this just on pictures but a friend of mine has an a3 8v with hba and it has both the square and the camera. Is it possible matrix uses the lane assist camera to manage high beam and full led needs this camera ( so a different mirror if hba are not originally fitted)? On the other hand on kufatek website for the a3 8v there's a mirror option with hba, reading the description looks like is plug and play, and there are two sensor square plus camera. Just wondering if a3 tt share same typology. The best would be to find somebody with full led and hba.


----------



## noname

Matrix uses the camera.
Other Audi have the camera behind the mirror so it's a different mirror at all..I've also read it's an optional for xeno and for led..
Yeah kufatec sell the missing cable but it's not for TT so I don't understand why we have the square sensor but not the hba and we can't add this optional...
It's everything strange..


----------



## Igonher

Hello! Now I'm back! ManuTT forgiveness for not having shown signs of life , but the work I will not allow it .When I can I send my unit codes


----------



## gogs

Any other mods that can be performed via vcds?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

I posted only secure and useful coding..otherwise there are a few others but I suggest to don't push hard with this toy!!

Giving an example, the guides on Internet for traffic signs are wrong so they cause the deactivation of some optional in the car..it happened to me and other 3 guys here..I spent 3 days to find and solve the problem,correct the guide to prevent it won't happen again and help these users..


----------



## tommyknocker

i was one of the users...[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## noname

since the traffic signs rec is the most wanted coding, I've just updated it with few details and pictures.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum

I was the other user! Still haven't gotten round to fixing it. Mostly because the two things it 'broke' are largely irrelevant.


----------



## noname

BumBum_BumBum said:


> I was the other user! Still haven't gotten round to fixing it. Mostly because the two things it 'broke' are largely irrelevant.


so did the guide work?
I know systems work anyway but it's safe to have a menu like that..


----------



## noname

Head up display in the new Q2 and virtual cockpit and same dashboard..so stay tuned!!!


----------



## gogs

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## giusemanuel

Hi guys, 
is there a coding to close the mirrors and turn up the front windows when you close the car with the remote control?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

there is a coding to close the mirror everytime you close the car or only if you keep pressing the lock button..
I'll post it on the first page but is under testing..

to close the windows, just press few second the lock button..and to open them, the unlock button.


----------



## moro anis

Mirrors definitely provided they are electric folding and I think (but not 100% sure) that you can either open or close the windows with the remote. It could possibly have been through Audi Connect as there are certain things you can do with that.


----------



## stumardy

can you activate HBA if you have the camera on the front screen? anyone know if this can be done via VCDS?
Also do we think you can change the VC for the TTS display? the single dial in the middle or not?


----------



## noname

Hba is possible but it requires: dimming mirror, front camera,coding and the most delicate part add few wires from the mirror to the fuse box and one or two units..I've read few procedures from friends with other Audi, the risk and the tricky job doesn't value the final result..

TTs layout is a different software so I'll ask in Audi next week..there is no coding at the moment


----------



## gogs

How easy would it be to retrofit folding mirrors or folding dimming mirrors ?

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

so you don't have foldable mirror?!

new mirrors, about 150€ each at least, new knob to adjust them, remove the door panel and plug the cables... in theory the unit in the door is always the same otherwise for instance the mirror down on revers wouldn't have worked


----------



## gogs

I don't have foldable mirrors no, just curious to see if it was plug and play or needed coding or a new module etc

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

You'd Deffo need coding Gordon 
As Manu said, if your mirror dips when reverse is engaged then your door modules should be compatible, if not you'd need the modules, looms, motors and switch

The module in the doors is now separate I believe on the 8s, the same as the A3 8V and golf 7

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

The mirror does dip on reverse after coding provided by ManuTT so is it mirrors and coding only then ?

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Mirror motors and coding, you don't need the whole mirror mate
Unless that's how whoever is selling them 
Make sure they come with the looms as your existing ones won't have the wires in for folding function or dimming function on mirrors

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

And I said I wouldn't mod this one 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

gogs said:


> And I said I wouldn't mod this one
> 
> Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


And I remembered saying yeh yeh, heard it before 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## noname

sarcasm: do you think it's easier add the motor and find all things separately cheaper than buy (or few months life) a new mirror on ebay?! suit yourself!


----------



## ReTTro fit

ManuTT said:


> sarcasm: do you think it's easier add the motor and find all things separately cheaper than buy (or few months life) a new mirror on ebay?! suit yourself!


Depends on what's included with the sale !
He doesn't need everything

Realisticly he only needs the two motors and the switch

Think he's actually found a complete set with switch and door modules included

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## noname

Ok but it's impossible to find only the motors..or they would sell them at high price almost than a mirror


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes mate I agree

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

I'd be swapping the complete units over

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

What about your ally caps ???

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

I'll swap the caps over but use the rest of the mirror units unless it's easy to swap all the internals over

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

There is no internals gord 
There's the mirror assembly which is one complete unit and there's the mirror cap

The motor is built in to the hinge part of the assembly

So basically yeh, it's fit your ally caps to the new mirrors and fit to car

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Ah ok, thanks Lea, caps easy enough to remove/refit?

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis

Sounds like a bit of "modding" going on on the forum LOL.

Good luck and hat's off to you if it's something you can do yourself.


----------



## giusemanuel

ManuTT said:


> there is a coding to close the mirror everytime you close the car or only if you keep pressing the lock button..
> I'll post it on the first page but is under testing..
> 
> to close the windows, just press few second the lock button..and to open them, the unlock button.


Thank you for informations

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Try keeping pressed the button and let me know if it works!


----------



## ReTTro fit

ManuTT, do the mirrors fold when locking from the fob on one touch or do you have to keep the button pressed on a mk3 ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## noname

You can choose which mode when you coding this function otherwise they'll close only if you turn manually the knob to adjust or defrost/move them


----------



## Veneeringman

Folding mirrors fitted on my RS 3. 
Took about 4 hours and a little VCDS coding.


----------



## gogs

Ah so it should be a similar set up 
Do the mirror caps just clip into the housing or are they screwed in place?

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Same set and module etc as bothers q7, his tick box as above allows folding from the fob on locking 
But they don't unfold when unlocking

Do yours ???

Will have to look at his coding

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## moro anis

On my TTS, they fold on locking the car with the fob and I believe they only unfold when the ignition's turned on. It's quite handy that way really as if you to unlock your car briefly the mirrors din't whiz around unnecessarily and also at a glance from a distance you don't have to think "did I lock my car?"


----------



## gogs

I'm liking the sound of these

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

That's exactly how my brothers work

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Igonher

ManuTT can you to explain me how can i get the codification that you need for to compare codes and find how can we to enable rear dynamic indicators?

Another think. I found the following codes for change the display of TT to TTs theme(change logo and rev/km/h indicators) from stemei web:

STG 17 (Schalttafel) auswählen
STG Codierung -> Funktion 07
Byte 9
Bit 0 aktivieren

I'm coding in me TT and works!

Thank you.

Regards.


----------



## noname

I have only some coding to check but for front indicators...I didn't try to look at the rear yet..

for the TTs on stemei, it changes only the logo when you turn off the car..no other things..


----------



## Igonher

Not for me Manu.... As you can see in the following pictures:


----------



## noname

That coding added also the red zone?! Not in mine when I tried..I'll try again because I like the numbers font..
And of course now the logo is TTs?!

Do the traffic Signs work well?


----------



## stumardy

ManuTT said:


> That coding added also the red zone?! Not in mine when I tried..I'll try again because I like the numbers font..
> 
> Do the traffic Signs work well?


Wow let us know if it works manuTT! What does it change just the font and the red zone bit? Does it change the start up logo to a TTS as I wouldn't want this on my s-line TT. Will you add it to the front page in English for us?


----------



## Igonher

Yes, the new coding add red zone, change font number, logo in the turn on/off the car.

Yes, traffic signal recognize works very well!


----------



## stumardy

Igonher said:


> Yes, the new coding add red zone, change font number, logo in the turn on/off the car.
> 
> Yes, traffic signal recognize works very well!


Oh ok, I think it might look a bit odd having the TTS logo on start up in my 2L tfsi S Line. Shame as I too like the font. Guess I could always change it back right? Before I have a service done at Audi?

Also is this the traffic signal hack on page 1 that you have done?


----------



## giusemanuel

ManuTT said:


> Try keeping pressed the button and let me know if it works!


By keeping pressed the button for close car of radiocommand the mirror does not automatically close itself...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

giusemanuel said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try keeping pressed the button and let me know if it works!
> 
> 
> 
> By keeping pressed the button for close car of radiocommand the mirror does not automatically close itself...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
Click to expand...

because you have to code this function..I was referring to the window closing..


----------



## giusemanuel

ManuTT said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try keeping pressed the button and let me know if it works!
> 
> 
> 
> By keeping pressed the button for close car of radiocommand the mirror does not automatically close itself...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have to code this function..I was referring to the window closing..
Click to expand...

Ok Manu, is it a stable coding or is still under testing?

Thanks

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Under testing yet..I need someone who wants to try!


----------



## stumardy

Any chance that the TTS centre dial can be unlocked? I know that from the pic's above you can change the font and the red bit on the rev counter but do you think the centre TTS dial can be found too?


----------



## noname

It's not a coding..said too many times..


----------



## stumardy

ManuTT said:


> It's not a coding..said too many times..


Oh ok.


----------



## noname

I'm the first interested because I need the map on the left and other data on the right than the normal TT screen.. I'm gonna check in Audi today for other things and I'll ask about it..


----------



## stumardy

ManuTT said:


> I'm the first interested because I need the map on the left and other data on the right than the normal TT screen.. I'm gonna check in Audi today for other things and I'll ask about it..


Yeah that would be great manuTT check with Audi and see what else you can do! thats really good of you man!


----------



## noname

won't be easy with them because they don't get money for these kind of works..but I'll try every week!! ahah


----------



## noname

Igonher said:


> Not for me Manu.... As you can see in the following pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


I need your software version because my car changes only the logo and not the font or red zone...so I can add a description in the vag guide


----------



## Blackhole128

ManuTT,

Sorry if this has been asked before, but does VAG com code hacking affect the Audi manufacturer's warranty at all?
I fancy trying a few of the changes, but am concerned that I might lose my manufacturer & dealer warranty (which is essential to me).

For instance, I hear that changes to the engine (filters, pipes, engine remap etc.) can automatically "mark" the TT as being "TD1" when it goes in for servicing which could be used by Audi to refuse repair of a drive train fault. I'd hate to find out there's something similar just because I twiddled with my optional extras.


----------



## noname

In theory, even if you change a light bulb you could invalidate the warranty but of course this is nothing compared to a map or an exhaust!
So, since to activate a coding you have to use vag or other programs like that, you could lose the warranty.

But, if you activate traffic signs and you have problem with stronic, they won't say anything because the won't check that unit or that coding can't cause a mechanic problem of course..it depends from what you add in your car!

It depends from the problem you have and where you check the car..because they work online so they have to explain at Audi why that problem and if it's your fault, the mechanic can't cover for you!

The only map I know and always bought, is mtm because it won't change any signs and Audi can't see it
Clearly if my clutch gets bad soon, I think they won't believe if I say I didn't do anything but the car has complete exhaust and other modded parts!


----------



## Igonher

The version of me VC is (0139):


----------



## noname

Same as mine but it didn't work...
You change the coding then what? Reset the mmi? Turn of the car? When the font and red zone appears?

Response from Audi for TTs layout: as I thought, Audi on line install the software basing on the VIN so the mechanic can't copy it and install on another car because is tampering..


----------



## Blackhole128

Thanks ManuTT!


----------



## Igonher

I changed code, turn off the car and on the next turn on the font and red zone had changed... I have done nothing more.... is very strange.....


----------



## noname

Yeah very strange with the same firmware version.. next month for the inspection I'll ask if there is some update..


----------



## gogs

Do you remove your vag-com mods prior to taking the car in for inspection ManuTT ?

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

normally never but depends from what problem I have...if I know that they can use modded units for their job yes.
last times in Audi, I said "if you see some errors with the computer, don't worry, another Audi is trying to activate a function"..!

if the car has a problem, they have to open a ticket to solve it so if you ask to don't touch anything over the needed, they can't...but of course they can complain about your doing with the unit!! it's a double-weapon!

last month when I was travelling, I stopped at Audi to see some new Audi I knew a mechanic, talking of various things, I found a guy worse than me!!
he changes units and add optionals, from led to radar, cruise control or even seats with their units, coding every day to any person who ask! I wish to find a mechanic like him near me!


----------



## gogs

I wish I knew one like that as well 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## giusemanuel

ManuTT said:


> Under testing yet..I need someone who wants to try!


If i try mod, could be generated any errors?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Errors are irrelevant..important thing is to save the old long coding before you change the bit value.
Do a scan before and after, save the log file and copy the old coding then try


----------



## giusemanuel

ManuTT said:


> Errors are irrelevant..important thing is to save the old long coding before you change the bit value.
> Do a scan before and after, save the log file and copy the old coding then try


I have tryed to search
"(22) -Zugangskontrolle2 radio Spiegelanklappen mode "

But in list there isn't this item

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

What's this?!


----------



## giusemanuel

ManuTT said:


> What's this?!


For closing the mirror when i close the car...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

I'll check again and I tell you


----------



## giusemanuel

ManuTT said:


> I'll check again and I tell you


tnks

Edit
By disabling the fasten sound belt is it normal that start and stop does not work?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

mirrors closing guide updated.
if you disable the fasten belt icon sound, start&stop will work anyway unless you deactivate it.
start&stop works only with your seat belt plugged in


----------



## Toshiba

If you just do a scan and the codes will be on your computer saved.
You can put them back in 30seconds. Plus all changes are record so you have it any way.


----------



## giusemanuel

ManuTT said:


> mirrors closing guide updated.
> if you disable the fasten belt icon sound, start&stop will work anyway unless you deactivate it.
> start&stop works only with your seat belt plugged in


I'll try the coding of mirror next we...

Start&stop in my case does not work because i have the belt unplugged...i'll try with belt plugged...
Is there any coding that with unplegged belt the start& stop work?

Tnks

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Waterskier

Hi everybody, I'm a new member of this forum. I'm searching for a vag code to disable the automatic reset of autodimming interior mirror. Furthermore, the line on vag to decrease the sensitivity of the rain sensor that is, imho, too high even in the first position of the switch. Thanks to all.


----------



## Waterskier

stumardy said:


> can you activate HBA if you have the camera on the front screen? anyone know if this can be done via VCDS?


To retrofit HBA you need, firtst of all, to know if your unit 09 and gateway 19 are extended for that service (it depends on the existing equipment of your car), you need to have native rainsensor and the proper high beam switching leverage (with no clicks). Then, you have to replace your interior mirror with 8S0857511C. It needs to be connected to the can bus via a double twisted cable of 0.35 mmq to the gateway. Finally, you have to code via vdcs to enable unit 20 and in unit 09 to display the new option into the MMI. It seems very hard, but not impossible :roll:


----------



## stumardy

Waterskier said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you activate HBA if you have the camera on the front screen? anyone know if this can be done via VCDS?
> 
> 
> 
> To retrofit HBA you need, firtst of all, to know if your unit 09 and gateway 19 are extended for that service (it depends on the existing equipment of your car), you need to have native rainsensor and the proper high beam switching leverage (with no clicks). Then, you have to replace your interior mirror with 8S0857511C. It needs to be connected to the can bus via a double twisted cable of 0.35 mmq to the gateway. Finally, you have to code via vdcs to enable unit 20 and in unit 09 to display the new option into the MMI. It seems very hard, but not impossible :roll:
Click to expand...

Could you tell me more about the cable I need to connect? I have all the other parts but just want to know how I add the 0.35mmq cable part.


----------



## Waterskier

stumardy said:


> Waterskier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you activate HBA if you have the camera on the front screen? anyone know if this can be done via VCDS?
> 
> 
> 
> To retrofit HBA you need, firtst of all, to know if your unit 09 and gateway 19 are extended for that service (it depends on the existing equipment of your car), you need to have native rainsensor and the proper high beam switching leverage (with no clicks). Then, you have to replace your interior mirror with 8S0857511C. It needs to be connected to the can bus via a double twisted cable of 0.35 mmq to the gateway. Finally, you have to code via vdcs to enable unit 20 and in unit 09 to display the new option into the MMI. It seems very hard, but not impossible :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you tell me more about the cable I need to connect? I have all the other parts but just want to know how I add the 0.35mmq cable part.
Click to expand...

The safest thing you should do is to buy a proper cable from kufatec that is plug and play; otherwise, but I'm not sure it fits to your car, so do it under your responsibility, you should connect the yellow/grey (can high) and the yellow/brown (can low) from the mirror to the gateway (be sure to twist the wires). Try to check on the gateway(5Q0 907530) if you have the color coded wires as above, this should be probably the confirm.


----------



## david.beeston

Wondering if anyone knows how to get the brake lights to turn off when the hill hold assist kicks in.

Hill hold assist basically applies the brakes to keep you stationary, and they turn on the brake lights. If you apply the electronic handbrake manually the lights go off, but that defeats the point of having it done automatically.

I see absolutely no point in the lights being on and blinding the person behind me when I'm sat at some lights.

Any ideas?


----------



## noname

Never thought about deactivate them because I'm not behind the car!
I understand we have much light with all those led but I prefer my back safe!


----------



## aaronz

I wish Ross Tech had their long coding helper figured out for this platform all ready!

Anyways I saw the deactivation of start/stop had us changing some values. Could you not just go to Engine (01) -> Adaptation (10) -> from channel drop down select "Activation of Start Stop Function" and then choose on or off?

Anyone figure out how to adjust the speed at which the spoiler goes up and back down?


----------



## Toshiba

its not possible to change.


----------



## 4433allanr

I noticed the same thing on the A3, but the stop lamps don't stay on for too long, about 10 seconds or so from memory.


----------



## noname

TT has 4 lights for the stoplight and I don't remember in which case, but always work all of them but after a while, two go off..maybe because is too much light for the rear car in a queue


----------



## noname

new coding for cornering lights..


----------



## tommyknocker

ManuTT said:


> new coding for cornering lights..


????? supercurious!!!


----------



## SeacourtMike

SeacourtMike said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a go at getting Traffic Sign Recognition working as well as HBA on my MK3 (as I have lane assist).
> Think the Traffic Sign worked sort of (by following the instructions on this thread) the speed limits just matched those on the map so I had two 30 MPH signs displaying etc... so it might have been mirroring that but any how thats not my issue..
> 
> After doing the coding I got an Adaptive Lighting Failure Warning come up.. So I backed out all the changes that I've made on both Traffic Sign Rec' and HBA and then went in and cleared the Fault Code.. However the Warning keeps coming up every time I turn on the ignition.. The fault code won't clear in VAGCOM either.. Handbook says take a trip to the dealer to fix
> 
> So my question is.. has anyone else had this issue and how do you clear this, or is it a genuine fault or have I ba*lsed it up with the VAGCOM??
> 
> SecourtMike..


Just by way of an update, got fed up of having the Adaptive Lighting Failure Warning glowing at me all the time so took it into the dealers today to get it sorted, along with getting the bonnet catch update and the drain tube update as well.. Waiting eagerly to see what they found................. the car did have a fault and was duly fixed under warranty, so long story short, it doesn't look like I messed it up with my coding after all.. 

SeacourtMike


----------



## noname

No one with this error and is strange happens if you did follow MY guide..there are on Internet other guides that give some error and mine is tested with other users and from me several times!


----------



## GrantTTS

Got my Ross Tech device today and set it up

Problem when I go to scan it gets so far and hangs up. If you try and access a module it gives a failure to communicate warning

Any one come across this before? Thks

txt from log that i saved when it hung up

IN: TRUZZZFV0G10***** License Plate:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: FV (8S0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 10 14 15 16 17 19 22 2B 42 44 52 55 5F A5
A9

VIN: TRUZZZFV0G10******

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist -- Status: OK 0000
A9-Struct. Borne Sound -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Cannot be reached


----------



## The Yeoman

GrantTTS said:


> Got my Ross Tech device today and set it up
> 
> Problem when I go to scan it gets so far and hangs up. If you try and access a module it gives a failure to communicate warning
> 
> Any one come across this before? Thks
> 
> txt from log that i saved when it hung up
> 
> IN: TRUZZZFV0G10***** License Plate:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Chassis Type: FV (8S0)
> Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 10 14 15 16 17 19 22 2B 42 44 52 55 5F A5
> A9
> 
> VIN: TRUZZZFV0G10******
> 
> 01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
> 02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
> 03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
> 05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
> 08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
> 09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
> 10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
> 14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
> 15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
> 16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
> 17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
> 19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
> 22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
> 2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
> 42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
> 44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
> 52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
> 55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
> 5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
> A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist -- Status: OK 0000
> A9-Struct. Borne Sound -- Status: OK 0000
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 01: Engine
> Cannot be reached


I have the same issue.. I've had to attempt to reconnect once or twice to the controller and it eventually is successful, but it rarely is the first time.


----------



## GrantTTS

I should be an IT consultant!!!!!  . disconnected everything, turned everything off had a cup of tea (or two) tried again all works!!!

Coded dipping passenger mirror ok but failed miserably at the parking display for the rear sensors. As the bit stipulated is not for display choice, bit 0 was not ticked though - optical parking system installed

Has any one tried this successfully?

Thanks


----------



## noname

GrantTTS said:


> Got my Ross Tech device today and set it up
> 
> Problem when I go to scan it gets so far and hangs up. If you try and access a module it gives a failure to communicate warning
> 
> Any one come across this before? Thks
> 
> txt from log that i saved when it hung up
> 
> IN: TRUZZZFV0G10***** License Plate:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Chassis Type: FV (8S0)
> Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 10 14 15 16 17 19 22 2B 42 44 52 55 5F A5
> A9
> 
> VIN: TRUZZZFV0G10******
> 
> 01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
> 02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
> 03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
> 05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
> 08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
> 09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
> 10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
> 14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
> 15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
> 16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
> 17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
> 19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
> 22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
> 2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
> 42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
> 44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
> 52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
> 55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
> 5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
> A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist -- Status: OK 0000
> A9-Struct. Borne Sound -- Status: OK 0000
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 01: Engine
> Cannot be reached


do you have an original vag cable?
which version?
did you try any coding since you have the car? even if went ok or not..


----------



## GrantTTS

ManuTT said:


> GrantTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Ross Tech device today and set it up
> 
> Problem when I go to scan it gets so far and hangs up. If you try and access a module it gives a failure to communicate warning
> 
> Any one come across this before? Thks
> 
> txt from log that i saved when it hung up
> 
> IN: TRUZZZFV0G10***** License Plate:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Chassis Type: FV (8S0)
> Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 10 14 15 16 17 19 22 2B 42 44 52 55 5F A5
> A9
> 
> VIN: TRUZZZFV0G10******
> 
> 01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
> 02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
> 03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
> 05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
> 08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
> 09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
> 10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
> 14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
> 15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
> 16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
> 17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
> 19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
> 22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
> 2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
> 42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
> 44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
> 52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
> 55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
> 5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
> A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist -- Status: OK 0000
> A9-Struct. Borne Sound -- Status: OK 0000
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 01: Engine
> Cannot be reached
> 
> 
> 
> do you have an original vag cable?
> which version?
> did you try any coding since you have the car? even if went ok or not..
Click to expand...

I have got this working now and have coded dipping mirror and Soundaktor off. I would like to get the rear parking distance display working but the coding in this thread doesn't tie up with what I and seeing on 15.7.4 (genuine cable). I tried ticking to activate the OPS but was unable to apply it think it might be a security issue. Ran out of time to keep playing this evening


----------



## noname

if you don't have rear sensors, you can't have the parking display on the vc. you can only if you have original rear sensors.
second, the guide is mine and it works, tested by some users and by me.
so your scan problems are not depending from my coding. I said that to avoid other users to be worried about mine coding


----------



## GrantTTS

To clarify the coding interface is all working for me.

I do have factory rear sensors but would like to activate the visual diagram range rings. I will connect over the weekend and get some screen shots of the VAG-COM page

Cheers


----------



## noname

GrantTTS said:


> To clarify the coding interface is all working for me.
> 
> I do have factory rear sensors but would like to activate the visual diagram range rings. I will connect over the weekend and get some screen shots of the VAG-COM page
> 
> Cheers


ok good, send something here and we'll help you!
I had your version and the coding, byte or bit are always the same independently from the vag version..at least the car won't accept the coding..


----------



## SpaceMunkey

Hey there coders...

Anyone who has a TTS with VC on sports layout with MMI+ Nav AND has coded traffic sign recognition care to share a photo of their VC with it on?

I'm thinking of coding it but I'm sure I've seen someone's photo that has the map traffic sign and a separate one from the Traffic Sign Recog in another part of the VC, I wanted to check if it can be setup so the Traffic Sign ones replaces the map one or you can hide the map one if Traffic Sign Recog is enabled. Also, Once Traffic Sign recognition is enabled does it become an option to be shown large on the right hand (additional information) area of the VC when in Sports layout(Revs in middle of screen with speed digital only in centre of recs) ?


----------



## tommyknocker

Don't worry for the warning, it was a test, had no Gps coverage on that spot, so mmi advise you it cannot match limits with gps navy ones. 
Coding works like a charm, only detail traffic sign is not operable on/off from the mmi there's no menu for it.



















Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

SpaceMunkey said:


> Hey there coders...
> 
> Anyone who has a TTS with VC on sports layout with MMI+ Nav AND has coded traffic sign recognition care to share a photo of their VC with it on?
> 
> I'm thinking of coding it but I'm sure I've seen someone's photo that has the map traffic sign and a separate one from the Traffic Sign Recog in another part of the VC, I wanted to check if it can be setup so the Traffic Sign ones replaces the map one or you can hide the map one if Traffic Sign Recog is enabled. Also, Once Traffic Sign recognition is enabled does it become an option to be shown large on the right hand (additional information) area of the VC when in Sports layout(Revs in middle of screen with speed digital only in centre of recs) ?


the map has its own speed limits based on the map version and it appears on the bottom of the map.
the traffic signs optional, as soon as it recognise a sign (or when you turn on the car, it will shows the last memorised), will shows it on the bottom of the vc next to the cruise control speed.
after activated this optional, you will have a new menu like in the picture above.


----------



## SpaceMunkey

Thanks guys, anyone got a pic of what it looks like if you have the map/nav on the left?


----------



## tommyknocker

I'll drop you a pic tomorrow morning but just to anticipate is exactly like you current setup map on the left and bottom right the limit recognised by the camera like in my first pic

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tommyknocker

My car is a left wheel just to clarify

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tommyknocker

Here we go
















Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceMunkey

Brilliant, thanks. Exactly what I wanted to see!


----------



## tommyknocker

Cheers

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SeacourtMike

Now that my car has come back from the dealers all fixed, I thought I'd have another go at enabling traffic sign recognition.

Followed MauTT's instructions to the letter and all the coding seemed as indicated. I reset the MMI and then tried to enable the function in the menus. However stationary I get a "This function is unavailable at this time" message or words to that effect, when I am on the move the message changes to "This function is not available at this speed". However the speed limit is displayed show on the bottom row of the instrument panel along side the active lane assist.

However again I am not sure that this is working and it tends to mirror the speed limit displayed on my map.

Is this normal or is there something else that I should be doing?

Thanks

SeacourtMike


----------



## noname

do you have the navi?
if you can, take a photo of those errors because I've never seen them..maybe they are related to some other coding but not the traffic sign!
did you try other coding?


----------



## SeacourtMike

do you have the navi?
if you can, take a photo of those errors because I've never seen them..maybe they are related to some other coding but not the traffic sign!
did you try other coding?[/quote]

MauTT,

I do have Navi and Lane Assist. 
Photo is below when the car is stationary. I could take a picture at speed (it's illegal you know!  ) but the message is "the selected system is unavailable at the current speed".

View attachment TT - TSR Error.tiff


I did not try any other coding. 
I followed your instructions to the letter.

However I do get the speed limit displayed by the lane assist symbol, but it seems to mirror the Map speed limit and on minor roads defaults to 30 MPH, even in 20MPH Zones so I am not sure this is working correctly..

Any assistance gratefully received.

Thanks

SeacourtMike


----------



## noname

ah ok!! that is normal because you have activated the optional but you don't have the right unit.
that menu is visible on your car due a software version or some optional combination, don't ask me why!
for instance, to me and another guy that menu, if visible, makes disappear the lane assist..other users didn't have that menu at all...so it's random!
regard the speed, the vc will show what the camera reads or sometime the last speed in memory if you park.
I've noticed that the system could shows speed that don't exist on the road, even the sign! it's a nice optional but don't trust it!


----------



## SeacourtMike

MauTT,

So are you saying that the camera isn't reading the road signs then?

If that's the case i might as well back out the changes.

Thanks

SeacourtMike


----------



## noname

no no I didn't say that... I meant that the accuracy is 95%...in this 5% there is a damaged sign, a sign not in the correct position so the camera can't clearly read it, normal errors of a system..
I also said, trust the speed signal from the map or the camera isn't to most reliable source!


----------



## jabiqq

Hi guys.. Just a quick question. My TT doesn`t have cruise control.. do you think it may be possible to assign 'set' (speed) function to the * button? Cancellation would be via brake pedal.. Thanks.


----------



## noname

* button uses only standard functions, it's not orgrammable with other.
You must buy all the levers with the cruise control button


----------



## RoundSquare

Thanks for the info.
I've just coded my daughters car for Mirror dip in reverse and the lap timers just for fun :lol:


----------



## 4433allanr

RoundSquare said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I've just coded my daughters car for Mirror dip in reverse and the lap timers just for fun :lol:


Doesn't the mirror dip on all models?


----------



## RoundSquare

4433allanr said:


> RoundSquare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> I've just coded my daughters car for Mirror dip in reverse and the lap timers just for fun :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the mirror dip on all models?
Click to expand...

No its part of a £280 option:

6XK - Door mirrors - auto-dimming on the driver's side, electrically adjustable, folding and heated. Also includes an automatic kerb view dipping function on the passenger side when reverse gear is selected. Only in combination with Auto-dimming rear-view mirror (PU7)

In fact its more than just £280 as you have to have "Auto-dimming rear-view mirror" which in itself is £265 for the sport model.


----------



## MarcF-TT

Probably been asked before, but is there any prerequisites for the dipping passenger door mirror?

I'd quite like this on mine!


----------



## RoundSquare

May daughters was just the basic sport so I don't think so.


----------



## RoundSquare

MarcF-TT said:


> Probably been asked before, but is there any prerequisites for the dipping passenger door mirror?
> 
> I'd quite like this on mine!


Where in the world are you? Are you near the signs where your car pictures were taken? I'm not that far from there and have a genuine cable so can do it for you if you want.

I can't PM as I don't have enough posts or not been here long enough.


----------



## bhoy78

Just checked his pics it appears he stays in Russia  :lol: jk I know where it is to


----------



## ire74

RoundSquare said:


> MarcF-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably been asked before, but is there any prerequisites for the dipping passenger door mirror?
> 
> I'd quite like this on mine!
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the world are you? Are you near the signs where your car pictures were taken? I'm not that far from there and have a genuine cable so can do it for you if you want.
> 
> I can't PM as I don't have enough posts or not been here long enough.
Click to expand...

Hey, roundsquare

Could I be cheeky and ask if you'd consider helping me with that mirror mod too? I'm in Livingston.


----------



## 4433allanr

The £215 folding mirror option on the configurator doesn't have the caveat about also having to order auto dimming mirrors! Now I'm confused.


----------



## 4433allanr

Pic


----------



## 4433allanr

It's one of the handiest things on the A3 and my wife's mini.


----------



## RoundSquare

4433allanr said:


> The £215 folding mirror option on the configurator doesn't have the caveat about also having to order auto dimming mirrors! Now I'm confused.


That's my bad. I was looking at the option

6XK Door mirrors - auto-dimming on the driver's side, electrically adjustable, folding and heated. Also includes an automatic kerb view dipping function on the passenger side when reverse gear is selected. Only in combination with Auto-dimming rear-view mirror (PU7)

Whereas I never knew there was another option with the kerb view mirror

6XE Door mirrors - electrically adjustable, folding and heated. Also includes an automatic kerb view dipping function on the passenger side when reverse gear is selected


----------



## RoundSquare

ire74 said:


> RoundSquare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcF-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably been asked before, but is there any prerequisites for the dipping passenger door mirror?
> 
> I'd quite like this on mine!
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the world are you? Are you near the signs where your car pictures were taken? I'm not that far from there and have a genuine cable so can do it for you if you want.
> 
> I can't PM as I don't have enough posts or not been here long enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, roundsquare
> 
> Could I be cheeky and ask if you'd consider helping me with that mirror mod too? I'm in Livingston.
Click to expand...

Yeah no problem. Its just a bit out of the way. When are you next through in Glasgow?


----------



## 4433allanr

It would be a lot easier if it was just standard. I had a Range Rover years ago that had dipping nearside mirror, can't believe they don't all have it by now. I have to use street parking so I have ordered folding mirrors if it turns up without them as has been the case for a few others on the forum recently!


----------



## gogs

Audi charge you for everything, it's a joke

Sent from one of my 5 a day using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Veneeringman said:


> Folding mirrors fitted on my RS 3.
> Took about 4 hours and a little VCDS coding.


can you try my coding to close mirrors with the remote?!


----------



## noname

added the coding for close windows when raining, not working for me..
added the coding to change the differential threshold
added the coding for the g-meter from TTrs (thanks to elboobio) tried by few users but doesn't work completely


----------



## RoundSquare

It would be good if the rear spoiler could be linked into the long press on the key fob to close it while you lock the doors.


----------



## MarcF-TT

Any idea if it's possible to extend how long Audi Lane Assist remains active for?
Makes driving on motorways easy with the early adjustment setting!


----------



## noname

RoundSquare said:


> It would be good if the rear spoiler could be linked into the long press on the key fob to close it while you lock the doors.


I did it on a mk2 but you have to add some cables, all linked to main power, Windows motor and other electronic parts...it's a very though mod or, you can easily buy an external module for the Windows closing on old cars who don't had this function and connect the spoiler. Obviously it's a bit detailed operation but this is the job!


----------



## noname

MarcF-TT said:


> Any idea if it's possible to extend how long Audi Lane Assist remains active for?
> Makes driving on motorways easy with the early adjustment setting!


I try everyday since 1 year to change this parameter but some of the lane assist are blocked and there is no trace of a material time to change so it's hidden somewhere
For instance, you can change the vibration power and the force of the lane assist but that parameters are locked..maybe the vag can't have access but Audi can! It'll be the first thing in June when I have the service


----------



## noname

today, raining day...what to do?! tried to destroy my car with the vag!
found coding for internal lights, I want to change color to them but our TT can't...
but I've accomplished this....


----------



## RoundSquare

ManuTT said:


> RoundSquare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be good if the rear spoiler could be linked into the long press on the key fob to close it while you lock the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> I did it on a mk2 but you have to add some cables, all linked to main power, Windows motor and other electronic parts...it's a very though mod or, you can easily buy an external module for the Windows closing on old cars who don't had this function and connect the spoiler. Obviously it's a bit detailed operation but this is the job!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply.

Can coming / leaving home be activated?


----------



## noname

in theory yes also without light sensor, it'll works with the open button but I didn't activate it yet...do you need to know how to?!


----------



## RoundSquare

ManuTT said:


> in theory yes also without light sensor, it'll works with the open button but I didn't activate it yet...do you need to know how to?!


Yes that would be great.


----------



## noname

ok...give me some days but we have to try when I found something...are you gonna try or don't like the idea?! because I can't try it already having the optional...


----------



## RoundSquare

ManuTT said:


> ok...give me some days but we have to try when I found something...are you gonna try or don't like the idea?! because I can't try it already having the optional...


I can try but I only get access to the car every now and then as its my daughters car as she lives away from home.


----------



## noname

Ok no worries..Ill write you what to do then you can try when you can..just let me know so I can help you


----------



## RoundSquare

No worries. I look forward to it.


----------



## noname

I need someone who needs to activate front lights indicators and has the vag cable!


----------



## elboobio

ManuTT said:


> I need someone who needs to activate front lights indicators and has the vag cable!


What is it you're trying to enable Manu? The dynamic front indicators?


----------



## noname

Yes here many users asked to activate them but since I already have dynamic lights, I can't try coding on my car!
I need a map of the unit 9 from who doesnt have dynamic lights.


----------



## stumardy

ManuTT oh my god this is the best news if you can sort it!!!!!!!


----------



## elboobio

I have dynamic rear lights but not front, is that any good to you?


----------



## noname

In the meanwhile I've managed to modify some thing on the rear lights..third light blinking with emergency turn lights, or change the intensity of the rear light when using the position or low beam on, intensity of the reverse light and other things

Excellent!! You have my email!


----------



## berk192

ManuTT said:


> today, raining day...what to do?! tried to destroy my car with the vag!
> found coding for internal lights, I want to change color to them but our TT can't...
> but I've accomplished this....


Thank you @ManuTT I've made the following code to my car. So, 3rd brake light turn off immediately when close the car.

Unit 9
security access 31347
adaption
find in the menu:
8 Leuchte22BR MA57 Lichtfunktion C 22 change the value from not active to stanlicht allgemein
10 Leuchte22BR MA57 Dimmewert CD 22 change the value from 0 to 10 (you can adjust this number by your taste but I did 10 to make it easily understandable when I press the brake)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Because you select standlicht allgemein, I said active 100% it'll remain so but after few seconds the car will cut off the power and you can see the light on after closed the car !


----------



## noname

Is here someone who wants to try high beam assist coding? Maybe I found a way opposite than I've always said!


----------



## RoundSquare

Hi ManuTT I emailed you. 
When you said unit 9 do you mean controller 09 central electronics?


----------



## Igonher

Hi ManuTT,

If i can help you tell me! I have frontal camera but without high beam assist enabled. what do you need?

Can you tell me how can i get a full log from 9 unit? Because if you have time to check about how can we get dynamic rear indicator(for people wich have Xeno instead of Led headlight)

Thank you!

Regards.


----------



## noname

Igonher said:


> Hi ManuTT,
> 
> If i can help you tell me! I have frontal camera but without high beam assist enabled. what do you need?
> 
> Can you tell me how can i get a full log from 9 unit? Because if you have time to check about how can we get dynamic rear indicator(for people wich have Xeno instead of Led headlight)
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Regards.


if you tell me your email in pm I can send you a guide, hoping it works!

dynamic lights adequate tricky, I'm working on them but I understand it's not easy to mess with our car so not easy to find someone who wants to try!


----------



## stumardy

Let us know if you can do the HBA as I would love to do this too. I have the front camera and sensor in my rear ire dimming mirror.

Do you think it can be done?


----------



## noname

I only need the front camera and enough lucky!


----------



## Igonher

Mail sent! Helping ManuTT sure we got this and more!


----------



## noname

stumardy said:


> Let us know if you can do the HBA as I would love to do this too. I have the front camera and sensor in my rear ire dimming mirror.
> 
> Do you think it can be done?


Good news for you..


----------



## stumardy

OMG! have you been able to figure HBA out then? That would be so cool if you have ManuTT! 

Also one question. I am going to try the traffic sign recognition today but just wanted to know as I couldn't find it. where about is Unit A5 in the VCDS program? I couldn't see which menu it was in? can you let me know which title it's under?

I'm guessing I should have no problems unlocking this as I have the tech pack with the full sat nav and front camera? I know that some people said they had problems with the Traffic Sign thing but I should be ok right? is there any danger in me activating it?

2 VCDS questions:

1) How do you do a reset of the MMI. I cannot remember which buttons you hold up or click?
2) When you first open VCDS up how do you save the factory setting of your TT so if you can restore back to the untouched state when I brought it from Audi? Does it save a log and how do you do this or re-load from this?

Thanks for all your help ManuTT and let us all know when you have been able to do the HBA! I'm checking the site every hour to see man!!!!


----------



## stumardy

HBA Live at 12pm! You God you ManuTT! :lol:


----------



## noname

Yep! I've figured it out thanks to Igonher who trusted me to try the coding!!
Now I'm opening a new bank account for you and for any coding like this ahahah

In order, yes you can activate traffic sign, is needed navigation system and front camera.
When you open the vcds,press select then you have all units in your car and there also is the A5.
To save the original coding you have to do so,
Open the program, press autoscan,then on the left start.
It'll run the reading task and at the end will ask you to watch/save the txt file. Save it and it's done


----------



## noname

so, where is everyone who need the hba?! I need a little help before write here the guide!


----------



## Igonher

Thank you ManuTT! This afternoon i will send you every you need for to do and help you for to complete the guide.

What will be the next?!?!?!? Jijiji


----------



## noname

ok! your help has been very appreciated even if you have xenon!! you gave me the possibility to enable this function also for led... very rare to find users like you or 3/4 friends here that collaborate!

I'm done to extract coding for now...I need a rest..and my car too!


----------



## stumardy

Does that mean you might have the LED HBA working today? Do you have all the info you need now then ManuTT?


----------



## noname

exactly...I'm only waiting for these pictures from someone...and then someone who wants to try!


----------



## stumardy

ManuTT how are you getting on with HBA for us LED TT people? Do you still require more information from people? It's been really good that you can do this!


----------



## noname

yes, a picture of the unit 9 byte 2 and the drop menu open..thanks! do you have normal led and the light sensor with coming home?


----------



## stumardy

Yes normal LED lights with the coming home sensor and dimming rearview mirror. I have the front camera, and the light sensor under that I think on the front screen in a triangle thing, if you understand what I mean. I will be home in 5 hours so maybe I can help then unless anyone else can?

One question. Thanks for telling me how to save the factory setting of my car in VCDS. If I make a mistake how would I upload the file I have saved to reset it back to the factory state I saved?


----------



## noname

yes, you can restore your old long coding and all in that unit will come back how was before..
I can wait you...everyone is disappeared here!


----------



## RoundSquare

stumardy said:


> One question. Thanks for telling me how to save the factory setting of my car in VCDS. If I make a mistake how would I upload the file I have saved to reset it back to the factory state I saved?


It's not a case of saving a file and then reloading that file if things go wrong.

You save the coding and then if things go wrong you can re enter the same coding.

If it was as easy as saving a file then I think things would have progressed quicker with various coding.


----------



## ViperArtist

Does anyone know the code/procedure to reset the forward facing camera please. My windscreen will be replaced soon (chip on the drivers side that is to large to repair), but auto glass can't reset the camera. Audi dealer is quoting me £110 plus VAT to reset the camera as they say it is an hours work?


----------



## noname

As far as I know, the camera needs to be calibrated with a specific wall that give to her the exact position so I think you are obliged to pass in Audi but if the mechanic mounts the glass not in position, it's a problem!
Anyway Audi will charge you for the work..


----------



## stumardy

So I have done the vcds G Meter hack and have it on my menu and it displays on the VC. Like ManuTT said it does work. Does anyone know how we can get this g meter to work? Can anyone crack it?


----------



## noname

It doesn't work I'm sorry!! I think all cars don't have the sensor like the RS models..or, it is not activated but I don't know where it is


----------



## noname

So, finally I've figured the HBA out! Thanks to some assistants...ignorer,tommyknocker and stumardy that have helped me with pictures, patience,trust and most important tried my coding!

These days I wrote other coding and I think that's all we can get..


----------



## slightlydapper

Hey Guys,

I'm curious to see if it is possible to enable lane assist via VCDS?

I have the forward facing camera as I have the LED Matrix headlights, is this all that's needed or are specific modules required?

Cheers


----------



## noname

I read somewhere how to enable it but I don't remember if they changed the high beam lever where there is the button to turn on/off the lane assist.
If the button is not required for the coding, you'll have it always active, follow the system rules..


----------



## stumardy

So manuTT can we start work on unlocking VIM on our VC! would be great to enable this feature!


----------



## berk192

Coming/Leaving Home Without Low Beams just LED Daydriving Lights

Select STG 09-Central Electric (vehicle power)
STG Access Permission -> Function 16-Security Access
Enter unlock code 31347
STG adjustment -> function 10-Adaptation
(10) -Leuchte6ABL LC5-dimming 6 Select CD
Adjust value 127 to 0
(11) -Leuchte6ABL LC5 dimming Direction CD 6 Select
Adjust value to minimize
(10) -Leuchte7ABL RB1-dimming 7 CD Select
Adjust value 127 to 0
(11) -Leuchte7ABL RB1 Dimming Direction CD 7 Select
Adjust value to minimize

I also recommend the coding below. Thanks to @ManuTT
-Increase the led intensity (when coming/leaving home is active)
Find in the menu:
(6) Leuchte 3SL...dimmwert AB change the value from 28 to 100
(10) Leuchte 3SL...dimmwert CD change the value from 28 to 100

I tested on xenon headlights










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

the coming home mod is tested? I can copy on the first page if you want... and don't copy my car with the third stop and white!


----------



## RoundSquare

Thanks.

Is it only the DRL's you can use as coming/leaving home? Can you use the Xenons?

@manutt what do you mean by "...........and don't copy my car with the third stop and white!"


----------



## noname

Yep, you can adjust the coding for which light you wanna use for each function so in that case, drl instead low beam!

It was a joke for berk's profile picture..he did enable my coding to have the third stop light always on and plus he has a white TT!


----------



## berk192

ManuTT said:


> the coming home mod is tested? I can copy on the first page if you want... and don't copy my car with the third stop and white!


I've tested on xenon headlights and it's working. Also it looks very good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoundSquare

ManuTT said:


> Yep, you can adjust the coding for which light you wanna use for each function so in that case, drl instead low beam!
> 
> It was a joke for berk's profile picture..he did enable my coding to have the third stop light always on and plus he has a white TT!


Ah right get you 

I see you've put instructions up for the coming / leaving home but you need to get a password from yourself. Is that different or any tweaks to the one you sent me by PM?


----------



## noname

No no it's just a password to avoid some websites or shops that follow the TTforum, to copy these not easy codings


----------



## audinut

Been trying to have DRL not turning off ( or at least dimming) when indicator on, but still not working yet


----------



## audinut

Coming/Leaving Home Without Low Beams just LED Daydriving Lights

*Confirmed :worked for matrix system*

-Increase the led intensity (the same above but when coming/leaving home is active)
Unit 9
Security Access 31347
Adaptions
Find in the menu:
(6) Leuchte 3SL...dimmwert AB change the value from 28 to your choice
(10) Leuchte 3SL...dimmwert CD change the value from 28 to your choice

*I dont have these, below are on my car which have value 28*
(44)-Light configuration-Dimmwert AB 2
(48)-Light configuration-Dimmwert CD 2
(63)-Light configuration-Dimmwert AB 3
(67)-Light configuration-Dimmwert CD 3
(169)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion H 8
(2)-Leuchte25KZL HA59-Lampendefektbitposition 25
(6)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert AB 2
(10)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert CD 2
(6)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert AB 3
(10)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert CD 3


----------



## noname

audinut said:


> Been trying to have DRL not turning off ( or at least dimming) when indicator on, but still not working yet


Not possible that..already tried!


----------



## noname

audinut said:


> -Increase the led intensity (when low beam are on, led positions dim intensity)
> Unit 9
> Security access 31347
> Adaptions
> Find in the menu:
> (6) Leuchte 2SL...dimmwert AB Change the value from 28 to your choice
> (10) Leuchte 2SL...dimmwert CD Change the value from 28 to your choice
> 
> *Confirmed :worked for matrix system*
> 
> -Increase the led intensity (the same above but when coming/leaving home is active)
> Unit 9
> Security Access 31347
> Adaptions
> Find in the menu:
> (6) Leuchte 3SL...dimmwert AB change the value from 28 to your choice
> (10) Leuchte 3SL...dimmwert CD change the value from 28 to your choice
> 
> *I dont have these, below are on my car which have value 28*
> (44)-Light configuration-Dimmwert AB 2
> (48)-Light configuration-Dimmwert CD 2
> (63)-Light configuration-Dimmwert AB 3
> (67)-Light configuration-Dimmwert CD 3
> (169)-Light configuration-Lichtfunktion H 8
> (2)-Leuchte25KZL HA59-Lampendefektbitposition 25
> (6)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert AB 2
> (10)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert CD 2
> (6)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert AB 3
> (10)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert CD 3


I'll take a look but is strange...also if you have matrix like me why adaptions are different?


----------



## audinut

I compared your map and my map a while ago, a fair bit difference due to different area / zone, just like the massage function which is not not available in your car.

In this case I guess they should the last 2 : (in full)
(6)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert AB 3
(10)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert CD 3


----------



## audinut

ManuTT said:


> audinut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been trying to have DRL not turning off ( or at least dimming) when indicator on, but still not working yet
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible that..already tried!
Click to expand...

 It should, just a matter of fact not the right codes yet...


----------



## stumardy

audinut said:


> I compared your map and my map a while ago, a fair bit difference due to different area / zone, just like the massage function which is not not available in your car.
> 
> In this case I guess they should the last 2 : (in full)
> (6)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert AB 3
> (10)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert CD 3


Can you tell us more about the message function? Do you mean showing text messages on the VC from your mobile? 
Can you figure out how to enable VIM?!


----------



## audinut

stumardy said:


> audinut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I compared your map and my map a while ago, a fair bit difference due to different area / zone, just like the massage function which is not not available in your car.
> 
> In this case I guess they should the last 2 : (in full)
> (6)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert AB 3
> (10)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert CD 3
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us more about the message function? Do you mean showing text messages on the VC from your mobile?
> Can you figure out how to enable VIM?!
Click to expand...

No it is massage function. My car has it on both driver seat and passenger seat.. it works automatically and I dont know how to adjust cos there are too far many settings in there with this function.

If I drive for about 1/2 hour and try to move my back a bit then it is activated and massage my back .

For text message function, I thought everyone is the same, no ? I can read and reply text message from my mobile via VC no issue. Though only tried while in stationary only.


----------



## noname

But TT doesn't have massage optional....


----------



## ZaniCWB

Hello! I have a white TT MK3 (MY16), front camera but no lane assistance, and as Stumardy posted back ago, I'm willing to try the traffic sign recognition mod but I also couldn't find the Unit A5. My VCDS is original and its on 15.7.4. Any suggestions?


----------



## noname

Post a picture of the main page where you can select a unit..if you have the front camera you must have the unit!


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> Post a picture of the main page where you can select a unit..if you have the front camera you must have the unit!


I'll do it once I get my car back (detailing). For now, does auto high beam assist require a front camera? Because I have it, but now I'm not so sure about the camera. My rear view mirror has auto dimming as well.


----------



## noname

Hba requires only from camera yep


----------



## ZaniCWB

Ok, please see attached.


----------



## tommyknocker

Ignition si on right? Because with the 15.7.4 you shouldn't have any problem to see A5, if present.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tommyknocker

Forgot to mention did you run a auto scan?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

You have several unit missing..try with a scan but I don't rhink will change something...


----------



## Craig-Sline

I have just received my ODB eleven and managed to sort out the dipping mirror.
Does any know if the following can be done.(I have reversing sensors)

*-show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse
Unit 10
Security Access 71679
Coding
Byte 02
Enable Bit 0

My unit does not show unit 10.
Thanks Craig*


----------



## aaronz

ManuTT said:


> It doesn't work I'm sorry!! I think all cars don't have the sensor like the RS models..or, it is not activated but I don't know where it is


It has to have the sensors, thts how it does adaptive suspension items and crash prep stuff...the accelerometers have to be in the car all ready it's getting them to talk that is the trick.

American TTS can get the display, like others but that's it.

It's not byte 10, bit 0/1/4 - those did nothing and were unchecked like bit 2.

Must be another check to be made else where


----------



## noname

My case, enabled that byte,didn't appear anything..other TT have the graphic but obviously doesn't work.. As I said,and thought, it's also a firmware-related this optional..mine is 03/15.
I don't have any idea where this sensor can be, or its name or how to use its data! We'll wait the electric part update for the RS then we'll see!

Regard the dip mirror, do you have the passenger unit?


----------



## stumardy

Is there anyway to get the driver and passenger mirrors both to move down? I have the folding mirrors and when I reverse my passenger mirror moves so I can see the kerb, but wanted to know if I could get my driver side to also lower at the same time. I'm in the UK have have a right hand drive TT.


----------



## noname

the mirror can be dipped only to the passenger side unless, maybe, you swap the unit with a left hand drive so you have two passenger unit! or, check if you have the same bit unchecked in the driver side..but I don't think it'll work! it's an old optional and everyone's got only the passenger side...


----------



## elboobio

stumardy said:


> Is there anyway to get the driver and passenger mirrors both to move down? I have the folding mirrors and when I reverse my passenger mirror moves so I can see the kerb, but wanted to know if I could get my driver side to also lower at the same time. I'm in the UK have have a right hand drive TT.


I don't think it is possible, you can code it the same but it doesn't work. There must be some hardware missing in the driver's door compared to the passenger door. I know it's not reality, as I have done it my self, but the efficient German's will see that you're not meant to parallel park on the opposite side of the road so would have concluded that the option to dip the driver's mirror wasn't necessary.


----------



## stumardy

elboobio said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to get the driver and passenger mirrors both to move down? I have the folding mirrors and when I reverse my passenger mirror moves so I can see the kerb, but wanted to know if I could get my driver side to also lower at the same time. I'm in the UK have have a right hand drive TT.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is possible, you can code it the same but it doesn't work. There must be some hardware missing in the driver's door compared to the passenger door. I know it's not reality, as I have done it my self, but the efficient German's will see that you're not meant to parallel park on the opposite side of the road so would have concluded that the option to dip the driver's mirror wasn't necessary.
Click to expand...

yeah you're right. Oh well not a massive problem, just would have been nice is all. Now do we think VIM can be unlocked!!! I know maunTT is on the case, but what do we think?


----------



## RoundSquare

elboobio said:


> ...... but the efficient German's will see that you're not meant to parallel park on the opposite side of the road so would have concluded that the option to dip the driver's mirror wasn't necessary.


What about one way roads?
If you have park assist it does both sides so should be the same for mirrors.
No reason why not.


----------



## elboobio

RoundSquare said:


> elboobio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... but the efficient German's will see that you're not meant to parallel park on the opposite side of the road so would have concluded that the option to dip the driver's mirror wasn't necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> What about one way roads?
> If you have park assist it does both sides so should be the same for mirrors.
> No reason why not.
Click to expand...

I agree with you, it should be the same on both sides. I imagine that would have been the excuse for Audi to save money.


----------



## noname

yeah it would be a wise optional but we know audi.............anyway, next days I have to find something so I'll check for this thing..but I remember I didn't have label so it's a bit complicated to be precise..


----------



## ZaniCWB

While I wait for my car to return, has anyone tried on the TT MK3 the following code to save start/stop last state:

Stg 09
Login 20113
Adaption channel 34 reading
a) worth of adaption channel 34 reduce by 4 (effected Bit 2 to 0) = SSA per default after each ignition on to off
or
b) add to worth of adaption channel 34 the worth 32 (effected Bit 5 to 1) = SSA with memory-function
and/or
c) add to worth of adaption channel 34 the worth 64 (effected Bit 6 to 1) = SSA with inverted display

Source: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... on-disable


----------



## noname

my guide has only tested coding (mostly from me, other from other gently users) and on a TT or TTs so I don't know it that can works..I read is for the A6 so, even if many coding are the same or similar, often big cars like A& A7 A8 have many units in more and different coding..
anyway, the start&stop here is tested and works


----------



## noname

I've just tried the dip mirror, unit 42 and 52 driver and passenger have the same bit, basically are the same but enabling the same bit 2 and 3, the mirror doesn't move.. you can try, I don't have foldable mirrors so maybe that's a feature in less...
I ask you to try, because maybe it can changes something, the byte 5, has one bit where you can indicate left drive or right drive side, I thought, enabling that on the driver side I got the windows switch inverted...but what if we select that bit on the passenger side?? sorry but I did''t have much time today...
maybe the car recognize two passenger side ahahah and also the driver mirror will go down....!


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> my guide has only tested coding (mostly from me, other from other gently users) and on a TT or TTs so I don't know it that can works..I read is for the A6 so, even if many coding are the same or similar, often big cars like A& A7 A8 have many units in more and different coding..
> anyway, the start&stop here is tested and works


Hi ManuTT, thanks for responding. I agree that your mod works, but it deactivates permanently the S/S. I would like a mod that saves the last state, which is rather different and preserves the functionality if and when I want it to.


----------



## noname

There is no way to do a coding that works like the button..any coding is reversible and if you want to use sometimes the s/s,you only have to keep as is..
Sincerely, I've never find so annoying yet,it's just a how much pressure you apply on the brake


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> There is no way to do a coding that works like the button..any coding is reversible and if you want to use sometimes the s/s,you only have to keep as is..
> Sincerely, I've never find so annoying yet,it's just a how much pressure you apply on the brake


Not sure if I was clear enough. I want the car to remember my last setting: if I Ieft the car and it was "off", sure enough when I return to the car I want the damn thing to be in an "off" state. Today the "on" is the default setting on the TT and I want to change exactly that, since on other models and makers it's possible. Makes sense now?


----------



## tommyknocker

not really a nice way to clarify imho.



ZaniCWB said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to do a coding that works like the button..any coding is reversible and if you want to use sometimes the s/s,you only have to keep as is..
> Sincerely, I've never find so annoying yet,it's just a how much pressure you apply on the brake
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I was clear enough. I want the car to remember my last setting: if I Ieft the car and it was "off", sure enough when I return to the car I want the damn thing to be in an "off" state. Today the "on" is the default setting on the TT and I want to change exactly that, since on other models and makers it's possible. Makes sense now?
Click to expand...


----------



## Waitwhat93

I thought that Tommy.

Reply sounds a bit rude considering Manu is just trying to help everyone and he doesn't have all the answers and/or the software doesn't allow changes some people want.


----------



## tommyknocker

fully agree.



Waitwhat93 said:


> I thought that Tommy.
> 
> Reply sounds a bit rude considering Manu is just trying to help everyone and he doesn't have all the answers and/or the software doesn't allow changes some people want.


----------



## ZaniCWB

tommyknocker said:


> not really a nice way to clarify imho.
> 
> 
> 
> ZaniCWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to do a coding that works like the button..any coding is reversible and if you want to use sometimes the s/s,you only have to keep as is..
> Sincerely, I've never find so annoying yet,it's just a how much pressure you apply on the brake
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I was clear enough. I want the car to remember my last setting: if I Ieft the car and it was "off", sure enough when I return to the car I want the damn thing to be in an "off" state. Today the "on" is the default setting on the TT and I want to change exactly that, since on other models and makers it's possible. Makes sense now?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Guys, please bear in mind that I'm not native (half Brazilian, half Italian). Therefore I'm really sorry if it came out awkward or rude. I was just trying to explain it better (believe me on that) because, considering Manu's response, I thought I wasn't clear. Manu pointed me to his 1st page, which is a mod that I've tested and works, but not what I was asking. I was trying to find out if the code I pasted works or have been tested, because I'm not with my car and cannot try it myself.

I'm truly appreciative of Manu's contribution and do think he is a great asset to forums like this. Keep up the good work!


----------



## audinut

No disrespect to ManuTT and you may not know but he and me have been discussing a lot of things in the background for quite sometimes and reallly kudo to all he's offering to the forum. But I believe it is possible to retain the SS status for TT. I have done it for other Audi models so I wouldn't think it is different with TT.

We just need more time to figure it out.

Keep up the good work, ManuTT


----------



## ZaniCWB

audinut said:


> No disrespect to ManuTT and you may not know but he and me have been discussing a lot of things in the background for quite sometimes and reallly kudo to all he's offering to the forum. But I believe it is possible to retain the SS status for TT. I have done it for other Audi models so I wouldn't think it is different with TT.
> 
> We just need more time to figure it out.
> 
> Keep up the good work, ManuTT


Thanks! I do believe there's a way too.


----------



## ZaniCWB

My little contribution (tested and working):

=============================================================
Acoustic acknowledgment when locking and unlocking the TT:
- [09] Central Electronics
- Adaptation
- (1) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustische Rückmeldung verriegeln (lock)
- (2) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustische Rückmeldung entreißen (unlock)
- (7) Acknowledgement Signals - Menuesteuerung akustische Rueckmeldung (menu)
- 'Yes'
- (8) -Acknowledgement Signals - Akustische Rückmeldung Global
- 'Active'
=============================================================
Visual acknowledgment when all doors are locked and windows are up (Push and hold the closing button on the key fob until the lights blink, Very useful since my mirrors do not fold):
- [09] Central Electronics
- Adaptation
- Acknowledgement Signals - Optische Rueckmeldung Komfortschliessen
- 'Active'
=============================================================

Would someone please try out and validate the codes?


----------



## ZaniCWB

My Audi TT MY2016 Ibis White after Ceramic Pro (9H and Light):


----------



## stumardy

VIM (video in motion) this would be a great hack for someone to unlock.


----------



## ZaniCWB

stumardy said:


> Please can someone see if they can unlock VIM (video in motion) this would be a great hack for someone to unlock. Pleaseeeeeeeeeeee


Hello Stumardy, it's doable but with VCP (a different tool than VCDS): http://www.stemei.de/pages/coding/audi-tt-8s/mmi-plus-video-bild-freischaltung.php


----------



## noname

ZaniCWB said:


> My little contribution (tested and working):
> 
> =============================================================
> Acoustic acknowledgment when locking and unlocking the TT:
> - [09] Central Electronics
> - Adaptation
> - (1) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustische Rückmeldung verriegeln (lock)
> - (2) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustische Rückmeldung entreißen (unlock)
> - (7) Acknowledgement Signals - Menuesteuerung akustische Rueckmeldung (menu)
> - 'Yes'
> - (8) -Acknowledgement Signals - Akustische Rückmeldung Global
> - 'Active'
> =============================================================
> Visual acknowledgment when all doors are locked and windows are up (Push and hold the closing button on the key fob until the lights blink, Very useful since my mirrors do not fold):
> - [09] Central Electronics
> - Adaptation
> - Acknowledgement Signals - Optische Rueckmeldung Komfortschliessen
> - 'Active'
> =============================================================
> 
> Would someone please try out and validate the codes?


first coding is for who have the original alarm but I didn't understand the second one...


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> ZaniCWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> My little contribution (tested and working):
> 
> =============================================================
> Acoustic acknowledgment when locking and unlocking the TT:
> - [09] Central Electronics
> - Adaptation
> - (1) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustische Rückmeldung verriegeln (lock)
> - (2) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustische Rückmeldung entreißen (unlock)
> - (7) Acknowledgement Signals - Menuesteuerung akustische Rueckmeldung (menu)
> - 'Yes'
> - (8) -Acknowledgement Signals - Akustische Rückmeldung Global
> - 'Active'
> =============================================================
> Visual acknowledgment when all doors are locked and windows are up (Push and hold the closing button on the key fob until the lights blink, Very useful since my mirrors do not fold):
> - [09] Central Electronics
> - Adaptation
> - Acknowledgement Signals - Optische Rueckmeldung Komfortschliessen
> - 'Active'
> =============================================================
> 
> Would someone please try out and validate the codes?
> 
> 
> 
> first coding is for who have the original alarm but I didn't understand the second one...
Click to expand...

Hi Manu! The coding make the lights blink when locking the TT. It's very useful for those that do not want the horn/chime on when locking the car. It's silent and as effective. E.g. You turn off your car, open the door and leave. From distance, you notice you have windows down and decide to close it. You use the corresponding button in the key fob, as usual, but keeping it pressed will make the lights blink whenever windows are up to "inform" you it's done.


----------



## noname

Ah ok but they already are standard like that..


----------



## audinut

I think he meant the lights keep flashing while you hold the button and the windows is rolling up until fully close.

Standard only flash one.


----------



## noname

Ah you mean low beam?! Because when I lock the car, I take a look at the turn lights!


----------



## ZaniCWB

audinut said:


> I think he meant the lights keep flashing while you hold the button and the windows is rolling up until fully close.
> 
> Standard only flash one.


Thanks audinut! It's almost that, but the lights flash again once fully close, instead of keep flashing all the way.


----------



## noname

I'm curious..make a video for me!


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> I'm curious..make a video for me!


Ok, I can do that. In the meanwhile, did anyone try to activate the tire pressure monitoring system (TPMS)? I did it successfully on an A3 8V MY15 with the following code:

Module 5F

Activate these next ones:
(56) vehicle_menu-operation-menu_display_rdk
(13) vehicle_function list BAP; extension-tite_pressure_system_0x07

Module 17 Instruments

Coding -> Long coding.
Byte 4 check bit 0

Module 03 ABS/Brakes (security code 20103)
Coding

Here is the difficult part, example of the original code:
12F162A224250A720178060841CC2548462450806082A4F2004100080508
New code should look like these:
12F162A224250A720178060841CC2548462450806082A4F2004100*3*8*8*508

Just changing those 2 numbers at the end will be all you need to change. Then save the new code.
Reset MMI. Start engine, leave it running 1 min, then turn off ignition.

Go to Menu > Car > Systems > Service and control > (It should be there)


----------



## audinut

audinut said:


> Been trying to have DRL not turning off ( or at least dimming) when indicator on, but still not working yet


Been trying a while this morning and I was so close to this but still not done :?


----------



## audinut

Meanwhile, managed to get rid of the annoying sound when opening door with engine still on. ManuTT, feel free to add it to the first page if needed:

Disable annoying tone when opening door while engine on
Module 17 
Adaptation 10
Select channel from the drop down menu: Ignition active message; actuator
change to "No display"


----------



## audinut

ZaniCWB said:


> Just changing those 2 numbers at the end will be all you need to change. Then save the new code.
> Reset MMI. Start engine, leave it running 1 min, then turn off ignition.
> 
> Go to Menu > Car > Systems > Service and control > (It should be there)


Why dont you try it out instead of asking somebody to try it, since you already know the codes ? Changing something blindly by input the value is dangerous and potentially brick the MMI. You may destroy your forum fellow's car if somebody new just tries to follow it.
I believe we all here just wanna do something that we feel safe / reversible or at least it has user interface so we know the previous value to undo it if something goes wrong.


----------



## noname

ZaniCWB said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious..make a video for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I can do that. In the meanwhile, did anyone try to activate the tire pressure monitoring system (TPMS)? I did it successfully on an A3 8V MY15 with the following code:
> 
> Module 5F
> 
> Activate these next ones:
> (56) vehicle_menu-operation-menu_display_rdk
> (13) vehicle_function list BAP; extension-tite_pressure_system_0x07
> 
> Module 17 Instruments
> 
> Coding -> Long coding.
> Byte 4 check bit 0
> 
> Module 03 ABS/Brakes (security code 20103)
> Coding
> 
> Here is the difficult part, example of the original code:
> 12F162A224250A720178060841CC2548462450806082A4F2004100080508
> New code should look like these:
> 12F162A224250A720178060841CC2548462450806082A4F2004100*3*8*8*508
> 
> Just changing those 2 numbers at the end will be all you need to change. Then save the new code.
> Reset MMI. Start engine, leave it running 1 min, then turn off ignition.
> 
> Go to Menu > Car > Systems > Service and control > (It should be there)
Click to expand...

Other users can't just change only those two numbers because they changed related to the options installed so it's not so easy like you say..or at least I have to warn people here to save everything before try the coding (even if sometimes doesn't help to restore everything).
I'll check soon and I'll report something


----------



## noname

audinut said:


> audinut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been trying to have DRL not turning off ( or at least dimming) when indicator on, but still not working yet
> 
> 
> 
> Been trying a while this morning and I was so close to this but still not done :?
Click to expand...

I don't remember if I did a mmi reset after..try it and you'll find the menu under the external lights menu


----------



## noname

audinut said:


> Meanwhile, managed to get rid of the annoying sound when opening door with engine still on. ManuTT, feel free to add it to the first page if needed:
> 
> Disable annoying tone when opening door while engine on
> Module 17
> Adaptation 10
> Select channel from the drop down menu: Ignition active message; actuator
> change to "No display"


Good!! Always thought to remove it but forgot where the coding was! Thanks from me!!! I'll move it later!


----------



## audinut

ManuTT said:


> audinut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audinut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been trying to have DRL not turning off ( or at least dimming) when indicator on, but still not working yet
> 
> 
> 
> Been trying a while this morning and I was so close to this but still not done :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember if I did a mmi reset after..try it and you'll find the menu under the external lights menu
Click to expand...

No you may not understand what i'm after... there's nothing to do with reset MMI or menu option


----------



## ZaniCWB

audinut said:


> ZaniCWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just changing those 2 numbers at the end will be all you need to change. Then save the new code.
> Reset MMI. Start engine, leave it running 1 min, then turn off ignition.
> 
> Go to Menu > Car > Systems > Service and control > (It should be there)
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you try it out instead of asking somebody to try it, since you already know the codes ? Changing something blindly by input the value is dangerous and potentially brick the MMI. You may destroy your forum fellow's car if somebody new just tries to follow it.
> I believe we all here just wanna do something that we feel safe / reversible or at least it has user interface so we know the previous value to undo it if something goes wrong.
Click to expand...

Sorry audinut, but I wasn't asking no one to give it a go since I'm not willing to try it myself on the blind either, and I didn't say it's a working code for the TT. I was asking if someone has already tried it since it's a code widespread all over the internet, working on many cars, on the MQB platform. Most codes are not originally for the TT, but for MQB platform. After tinkering, sometimes one figures what bit/byte needs a touch. Anyway, I do believe whoever tries this kind of code knows what he/she is doing. And, after all, Ross-Tech always recommends a full auto-scan before making any changes.

But I do think you have a point on the novice, although I'm not sure how we could help on that (another topic maybe, like "coding lab"). I might be wrong but I believe that's why Manu moves to the 1st page only after a coding has been confirmed by the community. No novice should ever make try outs and every code here comes with "at your own risk" warranty.


----------



## noname

Sorry I read wrong.. It's not possible to keep drl on or dimmed when you have the indicator light,or better, I tried and didn't work..I could try more but having matrix, I don't want to mess up something again..then, I like drl off with my sweeping light!.

Regard my coding, someone can't work (on my car included) but all is tested and without risks


----------



## noname

Do you want your lane assist forever active?! Try this,ashtray and whatever you have in you car!! Ahaha it's a question to reach a determinate weight to have press ion on the steering wheel but not too much otherwise the car will let steer.. I've added my watch,candies and a remote..that's it!
Tested for 220 km, of course everyone knows the limit of the steer activity, it can drive by itself at all but on a highway is perfect!


----------



## audinut

ManuTT said:


> Sorry I read wrong.. It's not possible to keep drl on or dimmed when you have the indicator light,or better, I tried and didn't work..I could try more but having matrix, I don't want to mess up something again..then, I like drl off with my sweeping light!.
> 
> Regard my coding, someone can't work (on my car included) but all is tested and without risks


Yes it is possible. Yesterday I managed to get the DRL dimmed when indicator on ! Problem is that indicator right side is on and DRL left side is dimmed :roll:

Now just try to figure out how to bring those things going to the same side. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## noname

I found any light number but when I set 100% on the drl while the turn light is on, the drl doesn't remain active... seems the car doesn't want that coding!!


----------



## Ivor.bigun

Please tell me the password for PDFs


----------



## noname

pm for you!


----------



## noname

audinut said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I read wrong.. It's not possible to keep drl on or dimmed when you have the indicator light,or better, I tried and didn't work..I could try more but having matrix, I don't want to mess up something again..then, I like drl off with my sweeping light!.
> 
> Regard my coding, someone can't work (on my car included) but all is tested and without risks
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is possible. Yesterday I managed to get the DRL dimmed when indicator on ! Problem is that indicator right side is on and DRL left side is dimmed :roll:
> 
> Now just try to figure out how to bring those things going to the same side. [smiley=bomb.gif]
Click to expand...

Leuchte 2 is the left drl and Leuchte 3 is the right.
You have to add the function on the C (if free, otherwise E) and set 100% on the CD or EF


----------



## noname

I've deleted my request to check parameters since no-one is really interested to try and because, to avoid to lose always time, I checked the electric part and is not possible to have dynamic lights in front and rear (for xenon)

so, case closed!

MX1= front light
M5 = indicator light
A32 = module that command intensity of low beam and indicator light
as you can see, dynamic indicators and not are wired in a different mode
the module can be the same with matrix led but in this case, a coding is not enough...there is the need to do something physically on the electric part...no way!


----------



## noname

rear led are a bit easy because the electric part is the same, is only another wire in more, but the problem is that this cable, comes from the main unit next to the driver door!

as you can see, cables are the same, on the right of each one, with an asterisk, is the cable for who has dynamic led on the rear and the only cable in more is the first one on the left grey and white that goes to the J519...but I don't think that if we add this cable, the work is done....


----------



## berk192

@ManuTT what do you think of about these kind of aftermarket modules? http://www.advanced-incar.co.uk/audi-re ... ht-modules

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Already seen these things..and maybe something else even cheaper because the price is very very high for 2 dynamic lights!!


----------



## RoundSquare

If the modules are anything like their VW modules all it does is split the indicator into 2. 
So the inner part lights up and then a split second later the outer part lights up which makes it appear as if its dynamic when it isn't really.
I'm sure I seen a video of the A3 with these modules and that was the same.
Hopefully I'm wrong though.

You can see what I mean with this video as this uses the modules


----------



## noname

No wait, the light splitted in two lights can be done with a coding for Audi and VW with part of the rear light on the car and part on the trunk allowing to turn on alternative both lights.
Then there are module that do the same or similar effect than the coding, maybe for certain model year or just for who don't know the vag..
Last, there are these module that, I thing using the can communication, can reproduce the dynamic indicator but the indicator has to have many LEDs like ours (how many we have? 12?15?) and not a single led per light (like in the video)


----------



## ZaniCWB

! Guess HBA doesn't need module A5:

Monday,30,May,2016,19:41:28:33952
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 8.1 x64
VCDS Version: 16.5.1.3 (x64)
Data version: 20160524 DS251
www.Ross-Tech.com

VIN: TRUAFBFV6G* License Plate: *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: FV (8S0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 20 42 44 52 55 5F A9

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
*20-High Beam Assist. -- Status: OK 0000*
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
A9-Struct. Borne Sound -- Status: OK 0000

That's the reason I could not set traffic sign recognition, even though I have navi installed.


----------



## noname

Hba could have its own unit, depends from several things..but it must have the front camera (I coded it and tested) otherwise how can it works?! So HBA-->front camera, case closed!
For the traffic sign, same thing, you need the front camera but they can also work without the navi (I coded it and tested by another user)..obviously giving you a constant error when you turn on the car.

Your case, you don't have the A5 unit,front camera..what is your configuration? Led, xeno, navi or not, lane assist...


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> Post a picture of the main page where you can select a unit..if you have the front camera you must have the unit!


That's my point Manu: even though I do have a front camera, it's not the same camera for the traffic sign recognition I guess. My mirror has a slim connection to the roof (second image), not the large triangle (first image). But I do have HBA.


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> Hba could have its own unit, depends from several things..but it must have the front camera (I coded it and tested) otherwise how can it works?! So HBA-->front camera, case closed!
> For the traffic sign, same thing, you need the front camera but they can also work without the navi (I coded it and tested by another user)..obviously giving you a constant error when you turn on the car.
> 
> Your case, you don't have the A5 unit,front camera..what is your configuration? Led, xeno, navi or not, lane assist...


I'll take a picture of the service manual label/tag, where is shown my car configuration.


----------



## noname

Ah ok I didn't know was possible to have that camera on the TT..it's the A3's behind the mirror
Now,you have the hba unit of course while we have the A5 unit..on the A3, that camera is also used for the traffic sign but not on the TT..maybe using the A3 coding is possible to do something..I can try if you want..but can you try after?


----------



## brittan

For the avoidance of any possible confusion, note that the picture above showing the "slim frame mirror" is a Mk2, not a Mk3.

Guess how I know that.


----------



## elboobio

brittan said:


> For the avoidance of any possible confusion, note that the picture above showing the "slim frame mirror" is a Mk2, not a Mk3.
> 
> Guess how I know that.


Shape of the comfort lights?


----------



## noname

Yeah I've noticed but I thought he has the same camera situation..


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> Ah ok I didn't know was possible to have that camera on the TT..it's the A3's behind the mirror
> Now,you have the hba unit of course while we have the A5 unit..on the A3, that camera is also used for the traffic sign but not on the TT..maybe using the A3 coding is possible to do something..I can try if you want..but can you try after?


Yep, I guess I can try Manu. And thanks for always being helpful.


----------



## ZaniCWB

brittan said:


> For the avoidance of any possible confusion, note that the picture above showing the "slim frame mirror" is a Mk2, not a Mk3.
> 
> Guess how I know that.


Good eye! Here's mine (MK3):


----------



## noname

Can you take thrse pictures?
adaptions menù list in the hba unit
Byte 0
Byte 1
Byte 2


----------



## giusemanuel

Is there a coding for view video while the car is in motion?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Waitwhat93

No


----------



## ZaniCWB

giusemanuel said:


> Is there a coding for view video while the car is in motion?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Yes, using VCP, not VCDS.


----------



## stumardy

How do you get VCP is there a cheap way or does it cost loads?


----------



## Mr R

This will enable video-in-motion quite easily and cheaply: https://obdeleven.com/


----------



## noname

ok the vcp but is better stick to the vcds or original vag if possible..bettere remain safe with this toys...
anyway, elboobio has the obd-eleven and I don't remember was possible to unlock the vim with its program...otherwise would have been a great news and I've already posted!


----------



## giusemanuel

ZaniCWB said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a coding for view video while the car is in motion?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, using VCP, not VCDS.
Click to expand...

What is the vcp?


----------



## Mr R

ManuTT said:


> ok the vcl but is better stick to the vcds or original vag if possible..bettere remain safe with this toys...
> anyway, elboobio has the obd-eleven and I don't remember was possible to unlock the vim with its program...otherwise would have been a great news and I've already posted!


Yes, elboobio recommended the obd-eleven to me. There's now a built-in app in obd-eleven to switch on video in motion.


----------



## noname

Vcp is vag com pro.. Another program like the vag com (original) or vcds (copy)..
Vcp is relatively new but can do few things in more but is highly reccomended to use it if you know what you're doing..vag allows a bit of error and recover it but an error with vcp is for sure a big problem!!


----------



## noname

Mr R said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok the vcl but is better stick to the vcds or original vag if possible..bettere remain safe with this toys...
> anyway, elboobio has the obd-eleven and I don't remember was possible to unlock the vim with its program...otherwise would have been a great news and I've already posted!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, elboobio recommended the obd-eleven to me. There's now a built-in app in obd-eleven to switch on video in motion.
Click to expand...

Good! Try this app/coding and then after tested it, update me and I'll test it again.. Following the old vim coding, it's not an easy thing and only in one unit so we need to check few unit..


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok the vcl but is better stick to the vcds or original vag if possible..bettere remain safe with this toys...
> anyway, elboobio has the obd-eleven and I don't remember was possible to unlock the vim with its program...otherwise would have been a great news and I've already posted!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, elboobio recommended the obd-eleven to me. There's now a built-in app in obd-eleven to switch on video in motion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good! Try this app/coding and then after tested it, update me and I'll test it again.. Following the old vim coding, it's not an easy thing and only in one unit so we need to check few unit..
Click to expand...

Manu, I posted a few pages back it was possible to unlock VIM (video in motion) using VCP (http://shop.stemei.de/de/vim-file-freis ... -interface), in fact, I have it working on mine.

Regarding OBDeleven, here is the post from elboobio and the confirmation from the admin (http://obdeleven.proboards.com/thread/402/video-motion). But I didn't test it myself nor have the means to do it.


----------



## Mr R

My device hasn't arrived yet, but here's a screenshot from the app...


----------



## noname

Pardon me but, since I don't have vcp nor obd-eleven, it will be useful if someone posts some coding..
I know what is possible or not, but I can't do anything about vim with vag


----------



## giusemanuel

ManuTT said:


> Vcp is vag com pro.. Another program like the vag com (original) or vcds (copy)..
> Vcp is relatively new but can do few things in more but is highly reccomended to use it if you know what you're doing..vag allows a bit of error and recover it but an error with vcp is for sure a big problem!!


Thank you very much for the explanation


----------



## elboobio

I'll test this weekend, I should be able to check the coding and note the original settings then activate this built in app then review the coding to see what has changed to see if it's possible with VAG.


----------



## stumardy

Would be great if someone was able to work the coding out on VCDS!


----------



## noname

That's my part! But remains very odd to me that I did the vim on old Audi with vag and now is not possible but with the obd eleven yes!


----------



## elboobio

ManuTT said:


> That's my part! But remains very odd to me that I did the vim on old Audi with vag and now is not possible but with the obd eleven yes!


Which unit was the vim in on the mk2? Just if I know where to start looking for changes in the coding it will make it slightly quicker for me.


----------



## stumardy

Can anyone confirm that VIM unlocking works with obd eleven? Has anyone actually tried it and got VIM unlocked? Is it safe to do and is anything else lost by using this method?

If it does work then it's defo a cheap fix for VI unlocking as HazzyDaze want £79 to do it!


----------



## noname

elboobio said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my part! But remains very odd to me that I did the vim on old Audi with vag and now is not possible but with the obd eleven yes!
> 
> 
> 
> Which unit was the vim in on the mk2? Just if I know where to start looking for changes in the coding it will make it slightly quicker for me.
Click to expand...

I don't exactly remember because I did even on Q7 A4..the method was always very similar but was the sum of many number,optional..was in binary code,not a simple byte and bit..
Trust me is a hard thing..was..

For sure, one unit will be the instruments, other could be 9


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> elboobio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my part! But remains very odd to me that I did the vim on old Audi with vag and now is not possible but with the obd eleven yes!
> 
> 
> 
> Which unit was the vim in on the mk2? Just if I know where to start looking for changes in the coding it will make it slightly quicker for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't exactly remember because I did even on Q7 A4..the method was always very similar but was the sum of many number,optional..was in binary code,not a simple byte and bit..
> Trust me is a hard thing..was..
> 
> For sure, one unit will be the instruments, other could be 9
Click to expand...

Manu, people usually followed the instructions provided here: https://trick77.com/tools/mmi3g_vimcode.php. It does not work on newer Audi's.

Regarding VIM on VCP or OBDeleven, any MQB (platform) car works the same way. Many posts and threads on this matter all over the web worth reading. No one, until today, figured how to make it work with VCDS. And I remember reading at ross-tech forums that, if there was an easy way to do it, they wouldn't hide it.


----------



## stumardy

So the trick77 vim unlocking does not work in the Mk3 TT? what MMI do we have is it 2 or 3? So if we follow trick77 hack it won't work?


----------



## ZaniCWB

stumardy said:


> So the trick77 vim unlocking does not work in the Mk3 TT? what MMI do we have is it 2 or 3? So if we follow trick77 hack it won't work?


Stumardy, trick77 hack does not work on the MK3. Our MMI is not 2 or 3, it's a different flavor.


----------



## noname

I know that procedure, and as I said and as you can see, it's not easy...and works with old Audi otherwise I've already posted..
of course new Audi have new and same method between them but no one know it already..so we're in the old-eleven hands!


----------



## ppdix

Hi everybody. Brand new 2016 TT coupé.
I just have a couple of requests for very specific codes. Hopefully someone can help.

Like everyone else, first I would love the center TTS speedo but I would be happy with the Red rev display and slanted font. Can I please get the exact codes?

Windows up with remote. I already have the folding mirrors and I'm able to lower the windows with the remote but not to bring them up. Anyone?

There is a black warning screen that shows up once in a while that shows you a foot inside a circle saying to push the brake to select a gear. It drives me crazy. I can hit OK to dismiss it but I want to get rid of it for ever! Thanks in advance!

Cheers

Patrick!


----------



## noname

ppdix said:


> Hi everybody. Brand new 2016 TT coupé.
> I just have a couple of requests for very specific codes. Hopefully someone can help.
> 
> Like everyone else, first I would love the center TTS speedo but I would be happy with the Red rev display and slanted font. Can I please get the exact codes?
> 
> Windows up with remote. I already have the folding mirrors and I'm able to lower the windows with the remote but not to bring them up. Anyone?
> 
> There is a black warning screen that shows up once in a while that shows you a foot inside a circle saying to push the brake to select a gear. It drives me crazy. I can hit OK to dismiss it but I want to get rid of it for ever! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Patrick!


-center TTs, not possible
-red rev display and font, see the coding on the first page
-windows up remote, check in the car menu under car settings..there is the option to unlock one or both doors and to close windows with the remote
-for the advice, after you press ok for few times, it should disappear forever like other warning when the car is new.. the only one that will remain forever is when you open the door while you're not in P


----------



## ppdix

ManuTT said:


> ppdix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody. Brand new 2016 TT coupé.
> I just have a couple of requests for very specific codes. Hopefully someone can help.
> 
> Like everyone else, first I would love the center TTS speedo but I would be happy with the Red rev display and slanted font. Can I please get the exact codes?
> 
> Windows up with remote. I already have the folding mirrors and I'm able to lower the windows with the remote but not to bring them up. Anyone?
> 
> There is a black warning screen that shows up once in a while that shows you a foot inside a circle saying to push the brake to select a gear. It drives me crazy. I can hit OK to dismiss it but I want to get rid of it for ever! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Patrick!
> 
> 
> 
> -center TTs, not possible
> -red rev display and font, see the coding on the first page
> -windows up remote, check in the car menu under car settings..there is the option to unlock one or both doors and to close windows with the remote
> -for the advice, after you press ok for few times, it should disappear forever like other warning when the car is new.. the only one that will remain forever is when you open the door you're not in P
Click to expand...

Wow thanx so much! Really appreciate the help!


----------



## RuuTT

Has anyone tried to enable Audi Connect on cars not specced with it yet?

It is possible on the A3 (http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... -Tethering) so maybe the same kind of thing is possible on the TT aswell? Love to give it a try but I don't know how compatible that might be?

Found a thread here (viewtopic.php?f=98&t=940178) that the extra hardware isnt needed in the case of the TT since it can also just use the data connection from a phone now, which is good news. Probably only needs to be enabled via software then I suppose.

All guides for other models I can find online all state setting [5F - Information Electr.] [Adaptation - 10]
Channel 69 and change the value from [something, this differs between models] to 32768 then Test then Save. Can anyone with Audi Connect maybe just read that channel and setting and confim that it is set to that value? Or maybe report the value it does have? I don't have Audi Connect myself so I can only read the current value on mine.


----------



## noname

Audi connect should be integrated in the memory of the MMI so after a coding of course, you need the entire MMI unit..I don't think it's just so easy because I tried to activate the picture navigation from the A3 but didn't work


----------



## RuuTT

Why do you think a whole different unit is needed? Only thing missing in hardware at the moment in my car is the SIM-slot, but I shouldn't need it since I should be able to use my phone for the connection. I do have "basic" Audi Connect enabled in the sense that it shows up online at myaudi with PIN etc and wifi connection does work already for music streaming etc. "Feels" like just a software change to me, but might be wrong of course


----------



## audinut

I did that last year, got Audi Connect on, and even got the map to be able to select Google Earth Option as well (though my unit does not have sim card slot).

But I was unable to enable WIFI Client mode so It cant get into internet anyway.


----------



## audinut

Also the tethering method only works with other models but not with TT. I also did it on my Mrs Q5 and worked beautifully


----------



## RuuTT

May I ask how you got Connect on? Using the setting I mentioned above or via another route? So the main remaining challenge is to enable wifi client mode


----------



## noname

Good problem solved! Ask to audinut for the coding


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Hey ManuTT.Great work on the coding topic!Which one of them should I buy for my TT?

Thx!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

First one is enough but the second one is preferable..depends from your use.. Only to simple check and activations, the cheapest is fine!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Just to activate some of your codes tbh so the first will get the job done right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audinut

RuuTT said:


> May I ask how you got Connect on? Using the setting I mentioned above or via another route? So the main remaining challenge is to enable wifi client mode


turn on several adaptations via vcds... but useless without wifi client mode


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Manutt do you think i will have any problem with waranty once u get the car for the annual service back on the dealership?Do they see if someone logged on the chip of the car and they moddifed the tt speedometer or the passenger windor for example??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Audi general can see everything but not the dealer..anyway, also Audi could see your coding if you have some sort of problem in that unit, because the will download the entire log from your car and compare with the original and find the problem.. But normally if you don't mess up with all the car or change physically a unit, no one will tell you anything.
Just save all your step and do only tested coding


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Yeah i only want 2-3 things that don't mess with crucial car settings like speedometer and passenger mirror...

I will try your coding only

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppdix

ManuTT said:


> ppdix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody. Brand new 2016 TT coupé.
> I just have a couple of requests for very specific codes. Hopefully someone can help.
> 
> Like everyone else, first I would love the center TTS speedo but I would be happy with the Red rev display and slanted font. Can I please get the exact codes?
> 
> Windows up with remote. I already have the folding mirrors and I'm able to lower the windows with the remote but not to bring them up. Anyone?
> 
> There is a black warning screen that shows up once in a while that shows you a foot inside a circle saying to push the brake to select a gear. It drives me crazy. I can hit OK to dismiss it but I want to get rid of it for ever! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Patrick!
> 
> 
> 
> -center TTs, not possible
> -red rev display and font, see the coding on the first page
> -windows up remote, check in the car menu under car settings..there is the option to unlock one or both doors and to close windows with the remote
> -for the advice, after you press ok for few times, it should disappear forever like other warning when the car is new.. the only one that will remain forever is when you open the door while you're not in P
Click to expand...

Hi ManuTT I got all codes to work so Thanx a lot but the only thing I can't do is roll the windows up with the remote. There is no option for it in the car, only to lower them. I dug into the vag com settings and found a "comfort window close" but the setting is already active. So I don't know if u have a code for that alone. 
Thanx in advance. Cheers. Pat


----------



## ppdix

Add red zone in the revs counter, numbers' font like TTS and logo TTS or TTRS when turn off the car

TTS:
Unit 17
Byte 9
enable bit 0

TTRS:
Unit 17
Byte 9
enable bit 1

enjoy!


----------



## tecoleta

Hi ZaniCWB, are you from Brazil??

Did you already activate the parking radar or the code to turn down the passenger mirror?
I was wondering if this codes works for us.


----------



## ZaniCWB

tecoleta said:


> Hi ZaniCWB, are you from Brazil??
> 
> Did you already activate the parking radar or the code to turn down the passenger mirror?
> I was wondering if this codes works for us.


Hello tecoleta! Yes, I'm Brazilian and the codes do work for us. I have both of them activated.


----------



## tecoleta

ZaniCWB said:


> tecoleta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ZaniCWB, are you from Brazil??
> 
> Did you already activate the parking radar or the code to turn down the passenger mirror?
> I was wondering if this codes works for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello tecoleta! Yes, I'm Brazilian and the codes do work for us. I have both of them activated.
Click to expand...

That's great! I just sent my car to Audi (RJ) and asked them to try to activate it using Audi Software. Hopefully it will work. Did you do it or you just coneected your car to a VCDS program using your own computer?
I tried to send you a message but i think i'm to newbie at this forum to do it.


----------



## RuuTT

audinut said:


> I did that last year, got Audi Connect on, and even got the map to be able to select Google Earth Option as well (though my unit does not have sim card slot).


Can you please share how you did that?


----------



## noname

ppdix said:


> Add red zone in the revs counter, numbers' font like TTS and logo TTS or TTRS when turn off the car
> 
> TTS:
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> enable bit 0
> 
> TTRS:
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> enable bit 1
> 
> enjoy!


did you test the RS logo?!
I have to clarify that it couldn't work on older TT like end of 2014, half 2015 because they are different software unit (like G-force or even the logo TTs not working or partially)


----------



## elboobio

ManuTT said:


> ppdix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add red zone in the revs counter, numbers' font like TTS and logo TTS or TTRS when turn off the car
> 
> TTS:
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> enable bit 0
> 
> TTRS:
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> enable bit 1
> 
> enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> did you test the RS logo?!
> I have to clarify that it couldn't work on older TT like end of 2014, half 2015 because they are different software unit (like G-force or even the logo TTs not working or partially)
Click to expand...

I've had the TTRS logo on, mine is a newer build car though, early 2016.


----------



## audinut

RuuTT said:


> audinut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did that last year, got Audi Connect on, and even got the map to be able to select Google Earth Option as well (though my unit does not have sim card slot).
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please share how you did that?
Click to expand...

Turn all of these on in 5F - Adaptation, that what I did and got Audi Connect


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

ManuTT said:


> ppdix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add red zone in the revs counter, numbers' font like TTS and logo TTS or TTRS when turn off the car
> 
> TTS:
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> enable bit 0
> 
> TTRS:
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> enable bit 1
> 
> enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> did you test the RS logo?!
> I have to clarify that it couldn't work on older TT like end of 2014, half 2015 because they are different software unit (like G-force or even the logo TTs not working or partially)
Click to expand...

if i cant at least activate the tts logo i will be sooo mad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msnttf10

what because you didn't order a TTS? :lol:


----------



## GroundZeroUK

I'm also interested in enabling Audi connect I'm in a weird scenario where I have the tech pack for my car but it's an ex demonstrator so the connect features aren't enabled in the virtual cockpit and I'm missing the SIM card slot. In settings though I do see a wifi setting in my case do you think I could possible enable it to use tethering for Internet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

thanasis.mpougon said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ppdix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add red zone in the revs counter, numbers' font like TTS and logo TTS or TTRS when turn off the car
> 
> TTS:
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> enable bit 0
> 
> TTRS:
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> enable bit 1
> 
> enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> did you test the RS logo?!
> I have to clarify that it couldn't work on older TT like end of 2014, half 2015 because they are different software unit (like G-force or even the logo TTs not working or partially)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i cant at least activate the tts logo i will be sooo mad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

the logo always works...is the font and the red zone that appear only on newer cars...but, older car can't have the rs logo obviously..


----------



## noname

audinut said:


> RuuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audinut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did that last year, got Audi Connect on, and even got the map to be able to select Google Earth Option as well (though my unit does not have sim card slot).
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please share how you did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn all of these on in 5F - Adaptation, that what I did and got Audi Connect
Click to expand...

channel 9 should be the picture navigation for the A3 but you didn't have in the menu that function, haven't you?! or even if you have it, you can't use from the MMI app because is changes its functions depending from the VIN's car..

Do you want this coding on the first page?!


----------



## ppdix

ManuTT said:


> ppdix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add red zone in the revs counter, numbers' font like TTS and logo TTS or TTRS when turn off the car
> 
> TTS:
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> enable bit 0
> 
> TTRS:
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> enable bit 1
> 
> enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> did you test the RS logo?!
> I have to clarify that it couldn't work on older TT like end of 2014, half 2015 because they are different software unit (like G-force or even the logo TTs not working or partially)
Click to expand...

Yes. Tested and working on my USA 2016 TT. 
G-Force shows up under "Sports Displays" but doesn't do anything. I guess there is no actual accelerometer in the car. 
Anyone knows how to get actual tire pressure readings?
Also I need codes for comfort window closing with the remote.
Thanx


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

msnttf10 said:


> what because you didn't order a TTS? :lol:


lol only if you knew...here the tts base price costs 10k more than your ttrs base model...ttrs base price is on r8 territory(just so you know..)
Furthermore with the money i spent on my tt i could have easily spec'd half the options of the tts in uk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

ManuTT said:


> thanasis.mpougon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ppdix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add red zone in the revs counter, numbers' font like TTS and logo TTS or TTRS when turn off the car
> 
> TTS:
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> enable bit 0
> 
> TTRS:
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> enable bit 1
> 
> enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> did you test the RS logo?!
> I have to clarify that it couldn't work on older TT like end of 2014, half 2015 because they are different software unit (like G-force or even the logo TTs not working or partially)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i cant at least activate the tts logo i will be sooo mad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the logo always works...is the font and the red zone that appear only on newer cars...but, older car can't have the rs logo obviously..
Click to expand...

mine was built on April 2015

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppdix




----------



## thanasis.mpougon

ppdix said:


> View attachment 1
> View attachment 1


the rev counter wasn't already like that or is this the tts you enabled?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppdix

thanasis.mpougon said:


> ppdix said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> the rev counter wasn't already like that or is this the tts you enabled?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The codes did what you see on the images. TTS logo and rev counter.


----------



## noname

> Anyone knows how to get actual tire pressure readings?
> Also I need codes for comfort window closing with the remote.
> Thanx


check under the car menu, car settings and where you enable to unlock only one or both doors, you should have to close windows with the remote..if not post a picture


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

ppdix said:


> thanasis.mpougon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ppdix said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> the rev counter wasn't already like that or is this the tts you enabled?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The codes did what you see on the images. TTS logo and rev counter.
Click to expand...

yes just checked mine and it's different.really hoped the ttrs speedometer would give us maube a red flash on it whenever gears where changed or sth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

we only have to find the method to download from the car its display firmware...so like to say impossible!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Yeah i know...if only..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

I can't help with that..my favorite Audi is gone and now I have to go in another one far from me..even if I now them, they are not very prepared, not flexibles and availables with these things..
If only I could use their computer......!!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Hmm hack their comp and help us manu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

I try everytime I go there but they don't even allow me to enter in the back of the work area yet... but I don't give up!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Is there a way to have my simple speedometer get the tts logo like the one on the photo or is it only a feature of the speedometer combined with the sat nav ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppdix

I think nobody has been successful in leaving the DRL's on while signaling.
I don't have direct access to vag com so I can't test this but I had this done on my 2013 S5 and it was working.
Maybe someone can try and see. :roll: 
Cheers

Disable LED 'wink' on turn signal - pre facelift

[09 - Cent. Elect.] [Coding - 07] -> Long Coding Helper -> Byte 3 
Bit 2 - LEDs remain at full brightness with parking lights (1 = active) 
Bit 7 - Turn off LED-strip DRLs with indicators (1 = active)

________________________________________

Disable LED 'wink' on turn signal - facelift

09 - Cent. Elect.] [Security Access - 16] (enter security code. One of the default codes is- 20113)
[Adaptation - 10] -> Channel 3 (Heading Wink Brightness)
Default Value is 26, Setting value to 88 (Makes it identical to normal brightness)
________________________________________

Dim LED wink on turn signal for US cars

Instead of complete wink off, there is another mod that comes as stock in Europe. There is an LED dim instead of wink.

Starting with factory setting:

Central Electronics 09
Coding 07
Long Code helper
Byte 02 - Check bit 6 (Side Marker as DRL)

If you have already eliminated the winking, the you will need to go to Byte 03 and undo the modification. In other words, the winking DRL options (Bit 7) will need to remain checked/on as it was in the factory setting.


----------



## noname

it's not possible on out car..or at least I tried several things but then the car works like standard.. I don't know why it happens but maybe is an Audi block (for safety reasons) since now all cars have led in front and sometime the visibility of them is not perfect...

I already posted how to do it..but no one said anything...


----------



## ppdix

ManuTT here is what I have on my car. No option to raise the windows.


----------



## noname

It's long press to open windows! The function is valid also for the closing windows


----------



## ppdix

ManuTT said:


> It's long press to open windows! The function is valid also for the closing windows


Yes OPEN. Not close. It doesn't work on my car.


----------



## ppdix

Anyone with the DRL stay on while signaling yet? Cheers


----------



## The Yeoman

Wondering if a kind soul would help me out.. I made a couple of changes in the Central Electronics module but lost my notes on the changes I made, and would like to revert back to stock.. If someone could please post the stock values for the following adaptations, I would be very grateful..

Leuchte 2SL...Lichtfunktion A through G 
Leuchte3SL...Lichtfunktion A through G (might be the same as 2SL)

Many thanks in advance!! This is for a US TTS with non-matrix LEDs


----------



## tommyknocker

hope it helps, European TTS Full LED light.
this part of the controller is unmolested (default)

(17)-Leuchte29RFL RA64-Lichtfunktion H 29,nicht aktiv 
(11)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimming Direction CD 2,maximize 
(15)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimming Direction EF 2,maximize 
(19)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimming Direction GH 2,minimize 
(6)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert AB 2,28
(10)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert CD 2,28 
(14)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert EF 2,100 
(18)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert GH 2,0 
(3)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 2,4A 
(2)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lampendefektbitposition 2,48 
(1)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lasttyp 2,4 - LED Tagfahrlichtmodul Signal 
(7)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 2,Always 
(4)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion A 2,Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht Positionslicht Begrenzungslicht) 
(5)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion B 2,Parklicht links (beidseitiges Parklicht aktiviert li & re) 
(8)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion C 2,Coming Home oder Leaving Home aktiv 
(9)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion D 2,nicht aktiv 
(12)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion E 2,Tagfahrlicht 
(13)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion F 2,nicht aktiv 
(16)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion G 2,Blinken links aktiv (beide Phasen) 
(17)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion H 2,nicht aktiv

(17)-Leuchte34AMBL 4C37-Lichtfunktion H 34,nicht aktiv 
(11)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimming Direction CD 3,maximize 
(15)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimming Direction EF 3,maximize 
(19)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimming Direction GH 3,minimize 
(6)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert AB 3,28 
(10)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert CD 3,28 
(14)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert EF 3,100 
(18)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert GH 3,0 
(3)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 3,4C 
(2)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lampendefektbitposition 3,4C 
(1)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lasttyp 3,4 - LED Tagfahrlichtmodul Signal 
(7)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 3,Always 
(4)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion A 3,Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht Positionslicht Begrenzungslicht) 
(5)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion B 3,Parklicht rechts 
(8)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion C 3,Coming Home oder Leaving Home aktiv 
(9)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion D 3,nicht aktiv 
(12)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion E 3,Tagfahrlicht 
(13)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion F 3,nicht aktiv 
(16)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion G 3,Blinken rechts aktiv (beide Phasen) 
(17)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion H 3,nicht aktiv


----------



## Xiano

ppdix said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's long press to open windows! The function is valid also for the closing windows
> 
> 
> 
> Yes OPEN. Not close. It doesn't work on my car.
Click to expand...

Press and hold the unlock button to open the windows. Press and hold the lock button to close the windows. Works for me.


----------



## ppdix

Xiano said:


> ppdix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's long press to open windows! The function is valid also for the closing windows
> 
> 
> 
> Yes OPEN. Not close. It doesn't work on my car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Press and hold the unlock button to open the windows. Press and hold the lock button to close the windows. Works for me.
Click to expand...

Doesn't work for me


----------



## The Yeoman

tommyknocker said:


> hope it helps, European TTS Full LED light.
> this part of the controller is unmolested (default)
> 
> (17)-Leuchte29RFL RA64-Lichtfunktion H 29,nicht aktiv
> (11)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimming Direction CD 2,maximize
> (15)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimming Direction EF 2,maximize
> (19)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimming Direction GH 2,minimize
> (6)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert AB 2,28
> (10)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert CD 2,28
> (14)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert EF 2,100
> (18)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert GH 2,0
> (3)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 2,4A
> (2)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lampendefektbitposition 2,48
> (1)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lasttyp 2,4 - LED Tagfahrlichtmodul Signal
> (7)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 2,Always
> (4)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion A 2,Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht Positionslicht Begrenzungslicht)
> (5)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion B 2,Parklicht links (beidseitiges Parklicht aktiviert li & re)
> (8)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion C 2,Coming Home oder Leaving Home aktiv
> (9)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion D 2,nicht aktiv
> (12)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion E 2,Tagfahrlicht
> (13)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion F 2,nicht aktiv
> (16)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion G 2,Blinken links aktiv (beide Phasen)
> (17)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion H 2,nicht aktiv
> 
> (17)-Leuchte34AMBL 4C37-Lichtfunktion H 34,nicht aktiv
> (11)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimming Direction CD 3,maximize
> (15)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimming Direction EF 3,maximize
> (19)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimming Direction GH 3,minimize
> (6)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert AB 3,28
> (10)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert CD 3,28
> (14)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert EF 3,100
> (18)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert GH 3,0
> (3)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 3,4C
> (2)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lampendefektbitposition 3,4C
> (1)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lasttyp 3,4 - LED Tagfahrlichtmodul Signal
> (7)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 3,Always
> (4)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion A 3,Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht Positionslicht Begrenzungslicht)
> (5)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion B 3,Parklicht rechts
> (8)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion C 3,Coming Home oder Leaving Home aktiv
> (9)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion D 3,nicht aktiv
> (12)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion E 3,Tagfahrlicht
> (13)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion F 3,nicht aktiv
> (16)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion G 3,Blinken rechts aktiv (beide Phasen)
> (17)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion H 3,nicht aktiv


You rock my friend.. thank you so much


----------



## noname

> Yes OPEN. Not close. It doesn't work on my car.


Press and hold the unlock button to open the windows. Press and hold the lock button to close the windows. Works for me.[/quote]
Doesn't work for me [/quote]

..but is a standard option...ok I'll look if there is some coding for you..


----------



## RoundSquare

The windows up and down with a long key press doesn't work on my daughters car either. 
She said it used to work so I wonder if I've knocked something off with coding other things?


----------



## RuuTT

ppdix said:


> Anyone with the DRL stay on while signaling yet? Cheers


I think this is physically "impossible", if I am not mistaken the bar with the indicator is the same LED bar as used for the DRL at the front, so both can't be active at the same time


----------



## Mr R

RoundSquare said:


> The windows up and down with a long key press doesn't work on my daughters car either.
> She said it used to work so I wonder if I've knocked something off with coding other things?


Worth trying the other key fob...?


----------



## tommyknocker

I noticed when you operate/modify certain controllers (don't remember the unit) the ext mirror close ed the Windows remote goes off on default, you need to activate both again from the mmi .

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

RuuTT said:


> ppdix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with the DRL stay on while signaling yet? Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is physically "impossible", if I am not mistaken the bar with the indicator is the same LED bar as used for the DRL at the front, so both can't be active at the same time
Click to expand...

is impossible but not for that reason.. and yes you're wrong, the indicator has its own led


----------



## ppdix

tommyknocker said:


> I noticed when you operate/modify certain controllers (don't remember the unit) the ext mirror close ed the Windows remote goes off on default, you need to activate both again from the mmi .
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Yes. You are right. I had to manually reactivate the folding mirrors, unlock all doors and windows open after doing some coding.


----------



## ppdix

ManuTT said:


> RuuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ppdix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with the DRL stay on while signaling yet? Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is physically "impossible", if I am not mistaken the bar with the indicator is the same LED bar as used for the DRL at the front, so both can't be active at the same time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is impossible but not for that reason.. and yes you're wrong, the indicator has its own led
Click to expand...

There are separate LED's. Or else, it will also shut off at night.


----------



## noname

exactly..drl and indicators don't work together..never!


----------



## RoundSquare

tommyknocker said:


> I noticed when you operate/modify certain controllers (don't remember the unit) the ext mirror close ed the Windows remote goes off on default, you need to activate both again from the mmi .
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk





Mr R said:


> RoundSquare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The windows up and down with a long key press doesn't work on my daughters car either.
> She said it used to work so I wonder if I've knocked something off with coding other things?
> 
> 
> 
> Worth trying the other key fob...?
Click to expand...

Good shout guys. I'll give that a try next time she is home.


----------



## Jacopo79

audinut said:


> RuuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audinut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did that last year, got Audi Connect on, and even got the map to be able to select Google Earth Option as well (though my unit does not have sim card slot).
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please share how you did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn all of these on in 5F - Adaptation, that what I did and got Audi Connect
Click to expand...

Hello Audinut! My TT hasn't Audi connect but I have the connectivity pack. For you can I activate the audi connect following your activation? Thanks!

Jacopo


----------



## ppdix

RoundSquare said:


> tommyknocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed when you operate/modify certain controllers (don't remember the unit) the ext mirror close ed the Windows remote goes off on default, you need to activate both again from the mmi .
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoundSquare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The windows up and down with a long key press doesn't work on my daughters car either.
> She said it used to work so I wonder if I've knocked something off with coding other things?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worth trying the other key fob...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good shout guys. I'll give that a try next time she is home.
Click to expand...

I tried both key fobs for my close windows problem and it's the same. Not working


----------



## tommyknocker

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## audinut

Jacopo79 said:


> Hello Audinut! My TT hasn't Audi connect but I have the connectivity pack. For you can I activate the audi connect following your activation? Thanks!
> 
> Jacopo


Give it a go, worked on mine so should be working on yours.... but useless anyway without Internet connection


----------



## Jacopo79

audinut said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Audinut! My TT hasn't Audi connect but I have the connectivity pack. For you can I activate the audi connect following your activation? Thanks!
> 
> Jacopo
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a go, worked on mine so should be working on yours.... but useless anyway without Internet connection
Click to expand...

Ok Audinut, but we have also other option to use Audi connect, isn'it? Reading the manual it would be possible to use our smartphone as a hotspot wireless, have u try? Or is impossible? Thanks

Jacopo


----------



## noname

ppdix said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's long press to open windows! The function is valid also for the closing windows
> 
> 
> 
> Yes OPEN. Not close. It doesn't work on my car.
Click to expand...

If you have the cable, take a look in the unit 9, adaption, you should have in the list: comfort opening and comfort closing..


----------



## ppdix

ManuTT said:


> ppdix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's long press to open windows! The function is valid also for the closing windows
> 
> 
> 
> Yes OPEN. Not close. It doesn't work on my car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have the cable, take a look in the unit 9, adaption, you should have in the list: comfort opening and comfort closing..
Click to expand...

I don't have the cable anymore. I checked on the vcds settings and I am almost sure the comfort close was active but still doesn't work. 
I will try to find someone else with a vag com to check again.
Thanx


----------



## noname

here...
on mine, only open is active but I can open and close windows anyway! to be sure, change both to active!
View attachment 1.tiff


----------



## audinut

Jacopo79 said:


> audinut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Audinut! My TT hasn't Audi connect but I have the connectivity pack. For you can I activate the audi connect following your activation? Thanks!
> 
> Jacopo
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a go, worked on mine so should be working on yours.... but useless anyway without Internet connection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Audinut, but we have also other option to use Audi connect, isn'it? Reading the manual it would be possible to use our smartphone as a hotspot wireless, have u try? Or is impossible? Thanks
> 
> Jacopo
Click to expand...

 There is no wifi Client mode available... Please read back...


----------



## Jacopo79

what a mess! therefore has no utility ' turn on audi connect ? or you have still found some utility ?


----------



## ppdix

ManuTT said:


> here...
> on mine, only open is active but I can open and close windows anyway! to be sure, change both to active!


Thanx. I will try it


----------



## GroundZeroUK

audinut said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audinut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Audinut! My TT hasn't Audi connect but I have the connectivity pack. For you can I activate the audi connect following your activation? Thanks!
> 
> Jacopo
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a go, worked on mine so should be working on yours.... but useless anyway without Internet connection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Audinut, but we have also other option to use Audi connect, isn'it? Reading the manual it would be possible to use our smartphone as a hotspot wireless, have u try? Or is impossible? Thanks
> 
> Jacopo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no wifi Client mode available... Please read back...
Click to expand...

I have a wifi setting in my TT which my phone can connect to. I have all of technology pack minus Audi connect (car is ex demonstrator for some reason they didn't activate connect ) if I enable this vag coding what is the chance I could get some options activated by using my phones Internet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacopo79

For me, at this point the better thing to do is to try. Nobody knows what will happen for each of us...our cars are too different from one to another...


----------



## The Yeoman

Audi Connect isn't worth your time.. let's move on to some cool tweaks!

Anyone figure out how to code out the middle segment with the rear blinkers, and just leave the dynamic light?


----------



## audinut

GroundZeroUK said:


> I have a wifi setting in my TT which my phone can connect to. I have all of technology pack minus Audi connect (car is ex demonstrator for some reason they didn't activate connect ) if I enable this vag coding what is the chance I could get some options activated by using my phones Internet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I already said ... Please read back and read carefully : Wifi Client Mode.

I have a wifi setting in my TT which my phone can connect to

Unless you have the other way around working, then we can talk


----------



## ppdix

The Yeoman said:


> Audi Connect isn't worth your time.. let's move on to some cool tweaks!
> 
> Anyone figure out how to code out the middle segment with the rear blinkers, and just leave the dynamic light?


It's done and working on mine. Check the first page. It looks great at night.


----------



## Jacopo79

audinut said:


> GroundZeroUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a wifi setting in my TT which my phone can connect to. I have all of technology pack minus Audi connect (car is ex demonstrator for some reason they didn't activate connect ) if I enable this vag coding what is the chance I could get some options activated by using my phones Internet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I already said ... Please read back and read carefully : Wifi Client Mode.
> 
> I have a wifi setting in my TT which my phone can connect to
> 
> Unless you have the other way around working, then we can talk
Click to expand...

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=940178
I just read this thread: it seems to be possible...


----------



## The Yeoman

ppdix said:


> The Yeoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi Connect isn't worth your time.. let's move on to some cool tweaks!
> 
> Anyone figure out how to code out the middle segment with the rear blinkers, and just leave the dynamic light?
> 
> 
> 
> It's done and working on mine. Check the first page. It looks great at night.
Click to expand...

Not speaking of the third brake light under the spoiler, but when the left/right blinkers are used only the dynamic light is engaged, not both the dynamic light and the large middle segment of the taillights.


----------



## noname

It's not possible to keep on drl when indicators are on.. Tried on A4 Q7 and TT..I think all other new models will have the same problem..


----------



## ppdix

The Yeoman said:


> ppdix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Yeoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi Connect isn't worth your time.. let's move on to some cool tweaks!
> 
> Anyone figure out how to code out the middle segment with the rear blinkers, and just leave the dynamic light?
> 
> 
> 
> It's done and working on mine. Check the first page. It looks great at night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not speaking of the third brake light under the spoiler, but when the left/right blinkers are used only the dynamic light is engaged, not both the dynamic light and the large middle segment of the taillights.
Click to expand...

Oh sorry. Yes I know what u mean. I saw that. When you brake the segment goes away. I have no idea. Sorry


----------



## The Yeoman

ManuTT said:


> It's not possible to keep on drl when indicators are on.. Tried on A4 Q7 and TT..I think all other new models will have the same problem..


Not talking about DRLs..

Skip to minute 6:55 of the video below.. I think this is specific to US models, but the brake light blinks with the dynamic lights..


----------



## noname

that is because USA has/wants the indicators red but, obviously most imported cars haven't so in this case, the stop brake will blink together...
if you're interested to this coding I can tell you! I didn't add it because personally, I think it's not so beautiful...


----------



## The Yeoman

ManuTT said:


> that is because USA has/wants the indicators red but, obviously most imported cars haven't so in this case, the stop brake will blink together...
> if you're interested to this coding I can tell you! I didn't add it because personally, I think it's not so beautiful...


Definitely interested. thanks


----------



## noname

Ok let me have time to connect the car and find again the correct light number..rear light are a lot of coding..


----------



## ppdix

ManuTT said:


> Ok let me have time to connect the car and find again the correct light number..rear light are a lot of coding..


Manu so u are absolutely sure there is no way to keep the DRL's on while signaling? 
Also any codes for video in motion?
Cheers!
Pat


----------



## The Yeoman

ManuTT said:


> Ok let me have time to connect the car and find again the correct light number..rear light are a lot of coding..


Thanks homey


----------



## noname

For the drl I can try something else, but you'll pay any damage at my matrix!!!
For the vim, nothing at the moment..my advice is to wait the vc on the A3 and someone from the A4 forum because I have a simple vag 16(copy)!


----------



## stumardy

ManuTT said:


> For the drl I can try something else, but you'll pay any damage at my matrix!!!
> For the vim, nothing at the moment..my advice is to wait the vc on the A3 and someone from the A4 forum because I have a simple vag 16(copy)!


Hopefully it won't be to long to wait for someone to crack VIM ManuTT! I guess it's quite hard to work out?


----------



## The Yeoman

stumardy said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the drl I can try something else, but you'll pay any damage at my matrix!!!
> For the vim, nothing at the moment..my advice is to wait the vc on the A3 and someone from the A4 forum because I have a simple vag 16(copy)!
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it won't be to long to wait for someone to crack VIM ManuTT! I guess it's quite hard to work out?
Click to expand...

I can understand this if the TT had an MMI screen on the dash so others could watch, but are people honestly watching movies on the virtual cockpit while driving? Seems like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## ppdix

ManuTT said:


> For the drl I can try something else, but you'll pay any damage at my matrix!!!
> For the vim, nothing at the moment..my advice is to wait the vc on the A3 and someone from the A4 forum because I have a simple vag 16(copy)!


I found this at the Stemei.de website. Translated via Google.

LED daytime running lights when not flash dimming

In the network control unit there is the new Audi Audi TT 8S the LED daytime running lights adapt so that it will not dim with the appropriate change of direction. The factory setting provides that when the indicator has been the daytime running lights down low on either side left or right. After adjustment, the daytime running light is not dimmed.

The following code is to be applied:

select STG 09 (vehicle power)
STG Access Permission -> Function 16
Enter access code 31347
STG adjustment -> function 10
Select channel (18) -Leuchte2SL VLB10-dimming GH 2
set value to 100

(19) -Leuchte2SL VLB10 dimming Direction GH 2
adjust value to maximize

Select 3-channel (18) -Leuchte3SL VRB21-dimming GH
set value to 100

(19) -Leuchte3SL VRB21 dimming Direction GH 3
adjust value to maximize


----------



## noname

The Yeoman said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is because USA has/wants the indicators red but, obviously most imported cars haven't so in this case, the stop brake will blink together...
> if you're interested to this coding I can tell you! I didn't add it because personally, I think it's not so beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely interested. thanks
Click to expand...

coding for you in the first page!
but there is a but, due maybe to the different market, we have only one unit for the rear light (like the rear indicator when I tried to blink them separately, the A3 can, we can't!) and so both stop light per side will blink!


----------



## noname

ppdix said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the drl I can try something else, but you'll pay any damage at my matrix!!!
> For the vim, nothing at the moment..my advice is to wait the vc on the A3 and someone from the A4 forum because I have a simple vag 16(copy)!
> 
> 
> 
> I found this at the Stemei.de website. Translated via Google.
> 
> LED daytime running lights when not flash dimming
> 
> In the network control unit there is the new Audi Audi TT 8S the LED daytime running lights adapt so that it will not dim with the appropriate change of direction. The factory setting provides that when the indicator has been the daytime running lights down low on either side left or right. After adjustment, the daytime running light is not dimmed.
> 
> The following code is to be applied:
> 
> select STG 09 (vehicle power)
> STG Access Permission -> Function 16
> Enter access code 31347
> STG adjustment -> function 10
> Select channel (18) -Leuchte2SL VLB10-dimming GH 2
> set value to 100
> 
> (19) -Leuchte2SL VLB10 dimming Direction GH 2
> adjust value to maximize
> 
> Select 3-channel (18) -Leuchte3SL VRB21-dimming GH
> set value to 100
> 
> (19) -Leuchte3SL VRB21 dimming Direction GH 3
> adjust value to maximize
Click to expand...

checked...doesn't work because they copy coding from a car to another...or, I can confirm it doesn't work with matrix so someone else has to try but I don't think will change something...it's an Audi prerogative in the new models to keep only the front indicator


----------



## The Yeoman

ManuTT said:


> The Yeoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is because USA has/wants the indicators red but, obviously most imported cars haven't so in this case, the stop brake will blink together...
> if you're interested to this coding I can tell you! I didn't add it because personally, I think it's not so beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely interested. thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> coding for you in the first page!
> but there is a but, due maybe to the different market, we have only one unit for the rear light (like the rear indicator when I tried to blink them separately, the A3 can, we can't!) and so both stop light per side will blink!
Click to expand...

Thank you sir! Will try it out and report back asap


----------



## The Yeoman

ppdix said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the drl I can try something else, but you'll pay any damage at my matrix!!!
> For the vim, nothing at the moment..my advice is to wait the vc on the A3 and someone from the A4 forum because I have a simple vag 16(copy)!
> 
> 
> 
> I found this at the Stemei.de website. Translated via Google.
> 
> LED daytime running lights when not flash dimming
> 
> In the network control unit there is the new Audi Audi TT 8S the LED daytime running lights adapt so that it will not dim with the appropriate change of direction. The factory setting provides that when the indicator has been the daytime running lights down low on either side left or right. After adjustment, the daytime running light is not dimmed.
> 
> The following code is to be applied:
> 
> select STG 09 (vehicle power)
> STG Access Permission -> Function 16
> Enter access code 31347
> STG adjustment -> function 10
> Select channel (18) -Leuchte2SL VLB10-dimming GH 2
> set value to 100
> 
> (19) -Leuchte2SL VLB10 dimming Direction GH 2
> adjust value to maximize
> 
> Select 3-channel (18) -Leuchte3SL VRB21-dimming GH
> set value to 100
> 
> (19) -Leuchte3SL VRB21 dimming Direction GH 3
> adjust value to maximize
Click to expand...

Tried this long ago.. doesn't work, at least with US cars with LED non-matrix


----------



## noname

exactly! Everyone can try but it won't work!


----------



## The Yeoman

ManuTT said:


> The Yeoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is because USA has/wants the indicators red but, obviously most imported cars haven't so in this case, the stop brake will blink together...
> if you're interested to this coding I can tell you! I didn't add it because personally, I think it's not so beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely interested. thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> coding for you in the first page!
> but there is a but, due maybe to the different market, we have only one unit for the rear light (like the rear indicator when I tried to blink them separately, the A3 can, we can't!) and so both stop light per side will blink!
Click to expand...

Worked like a charm! Brake light now only blinks when brakes are engaged. Otherwise, only dynamic! Now if I could only get the dynamic front turn signals working!

Je vous remercie


----------



## noname

S'il vous plaît!!
The rear fog light is the best combination..I think I'm gonna give it a try!
Did you keep the light at 100 or did you set another value? Because is very bright!!


----------



## The Yeoman

ManuTT said:


> S'il vous plaît!!
> The rear fog light is the best combination..I think I'm gonna give it a try!
> Did you keep the light at 100 or did you set another value? Because is very bright!!


The brighter the better! 

Did not change the brightness


----------



## noname

Those lights are annoying for the rear car..consider that those lights are brighter like the stop light...
I know is better to be seen, but I'll try with 50%..


----------



## The Yeoman

ManuTT said:


> Are abut annoying for the rear car..consider that those lights are brighter than the stop light...
> I know is better to be seen, but I'll try with 50%..


Which lights do you think are brighter? Can you see the video I linked?

I don't see any difference in brightness


----------



## noname

I mean the rear fog lights have the same bright of the stop lights but greater than the indicator..it's a different color and headlight construction..that's why I said to set the rear fog light less than 100.
Yeah I saw the video..ill make another this morning with a low bright set..


----------



## noname

Spent this morning trying to keep on drl while indicators are on but nothing to...changed any possible parameters but seems like I thought that on these new models is not possible anymore to keep on drl..
The A3 8V can have this option yet, but I bet from when it'll have the VC, it won't possible anymore! VC is not the reason but I assume it's a deep wiring thing

Channels always been Leuchte 2 and 3 letter G where you can read Blinken links aktiv (beide Phasen) so the value to adjust the bright is the GH..in fact is set to 0 but changing to 100 it doesn't work.
Actually I tried also in other functions of the drl but some of them are locked changing the bright value..

Give up guys!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Please help.I just got the vcds and i am trying to program.i have auto scanned and saved and then i saved the units 17 and 52 that concern me through controller channel map. Now i domt know how to find the byte that you say in those 2 screens..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

A


----------



## noname

thanasis.mpougon said:


> And please how do i reset the mmi
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


please tell me what are you trying to activate!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

I found it through long coding(tts rev and reverse mirror unit 17-52 respectfully) but now i need to reset mmi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Can you please tell me how to reset the mmi?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

press contemporary the central knob, navi button and radio button


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Navi button?Which one is that?and radio you mean press this one up??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacopo79

You find the procedure in your TT's instruction....;-)


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Jacopo79 said:


> You find the procedure in your TT's instruction....;-)


you know how to do it and you are making me take the hard way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

exactly!! pardon me but I'm trying to find you the picture!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Ok found it.got the lap timer and i got the tts logo but i didnt get the rev counter -early 2015 indeed doesn't work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Anyway many many many thanks to ManuTT for the coding everything worked the way it supposed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

thanasis.mpougon said:


> Ok found it.got the lap timer and i got the tts logo but i didnt get the rev counter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's because it depends from the build date of the car..it doesn't work to me neither!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Yeah too bad..anyway nothing to be done there.
I can't properly adjust the passenger mirror and everytime i put the car in reverse and i adjust it to the proper height,when i put it in d again and drive off it readjusts to higher that the normal driving height and its very very annoing.how can i 'save' the reverse mirror preferable height but on the same time not affect the normal drive height

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

You should put down a bit more the mirror when you save the position because it's time related since you don't have that optional as standard..
Sometime can back in position higher than before..yeah pretty annoying but better than don't have it!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Ohh you all have the same problem?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

It's a normal thing if you activate the optional with vag!
You only have to find the exact point between how much drop it down and how much it'll goes up to the normal position..just few tries..


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Yeah i already find it very annoying tbh...anyway a nice surpise was waiting for me this morning when i started the engine got this 








Tts red zone revs!does this mean i can get the tt rs(should i try or is it a waste of time?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Didn't you turn off the car after the coding?! In theory is sufficient turn off and on again to have the red zone..

For the RS logo, save time! It's possible on newer car of this year..but try..!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Ok!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppdix

thanasis.mpougon said:


> Yeah i already find it very annoying tbh...anyway a nice surpise was waiting for me this morning when i started the engine got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tts red zone revs!does this mean i can get the tt rs(should i try or is it a waste of time?)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still want to get rid of the annoying: TO SELECT A GEAR.... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## noname

I read just today about deactivate that option but I didn't find it in English..maybe is under a German adaption..give me time..I hate it too!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

What's tpms and threshold?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppdix

thanasis.mpougon said:


> What's tpms and threshold?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tire pressure monitor system. Vi don't know what threshold is.


----------



## noname

Where does threshold come from?
If you're referring to the (58) channel, in any activation there is the need to activate the first and the third channel (of five)like (56) and (58) in this case.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

If i enable tpms i get an on screen monitor of the pressure on each tyre or sth?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacopo79

Mmm I don't think so! Is the normal monitoring system just present in the service menu...


----------



## noname

Our tmps is based on the abs data so it can't know the internal pressure of each wheel..
The system that know the pressure should be on the big Audi like A6 and more but I'm not quite sure because now any car is getting this simple tmps with the abs


----------



## RoundSquare

ManuTT said:



> .....
> 
> I'm not quite sure because now any car is getting this simple tmps with the abs


Yeah its now legislation. As of 1st November 2014 any new vehicle registered in the EU must have a TPMS safety device fitted.


----------



## noname

I was saying that now all car have the system that works with the abs and not the old system with the transmitter in the valve that could also tell you each tyre pression..


----------



## SeacourtMike

I notice that there is coding for putting up the windows once the car is parked and it starts raining.

Could coding be possible for a roadster to put the hood up if rain is detected along with the windows? 

Thanks

SeacourtMike


----------



## noname

the coding will close windows but the problem is, our car cut any electric service after 30 seconds!!
if start raining after one minute, your car become a pool!

We can't close the roof with the remote like the A3


----------



## Ashstan

Hi manu please can you repost the coding for tpms plz so i can undo it, just going to remove the coding see if my battery stays charged

Thanks


----------



## noname

Actually I didn't have it anymore because seems to be standard..
I'll try to find it but I can say for sure that a coding can't low your battery for the reason that the car cuts the power after turned off


----------



## Ashstan

Yes i did think that, im just trying everything. The car powers the Obdeleven adapter so that wont drain it either. Must just be week after week of no use n only small milage at the weekend. Think i only did 150 miles at the weekend so probably that.

Also i know this might be a silly question but is there a way to code the spoiler so that when the car is turned on it raises automaticaly. Then lowers when powerd off. Or just always raised??

Thanks


----------



## noname

No on the mk3 can be only deactivated, not adjusted..at least with the normal vag..maybe with the pro version...

How old you car is?! Do you park on the driveway or in the box?


----------



## Ashstan

March 2015
I park it on the drive


----------



## noname

Like mine, too soon for a flat battery..but maybe less km only in the week end can help that a bit..
Can you post a scan and check if you find the battery level/status with the obd?!
Any error can be useful to me..


----------



## lala30

hello 
I amnew and I need help

first I install TPMS from Q7 with sensors on the wheels
is work but because I have factory TPMS from ABS is not OK , i need to deactivate TPMS in ABS 
second I buy new rear light with dinamic light and I install I pull new wires from BCM but dinamic light no work

any help please  
this scan from my TT

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist -- Status: OK 0000
A9-Struct. Borne Sound -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CHHC) Labels: 06K-907-425-V1.clb
Part No SW: 8S0 906 259 HW: 06K 907 425 B
Component: 2.0l R4 TFSI H13 0002 
Revision: --H13--- 
Coding: 0A1D00324406010B3002
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TFS0208S0906259 001003
ROD: EV_ECM20TFS0208S0906259.rod
VCID: 7AFB2C68FDE8D1EE3F-802E

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J743) Labels: 0D9-927-770.clb
Part No SW: 0D9 300 012 E HW: 02E 927 770 AQ
Component: DQ250-6A MQB H53 4504 
Revision: 05853104 Serial number: TFK01410111377
Coding: 0014
Shop #: WSC 04742 780 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMDQ250021 001001
ROD: EV_TCMDQ250021_AU37.rod
VCID: 183F16E0E3A423FEA9-804C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 5Q0-907-379-IPB-V1.clb
Part No SW: 8S0 907 379 B HW: 8S0 907 379 B
Component: ESC H31 0504 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 62814000000191
Coding: 32AA608D0A9915AE4096006AC2998306444C0650A8020043C16022
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB 052008
ROD: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB_AU37.rod
VCID: 408F9E80DBB44B3E31-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5Q0-959-435.clb
Part No SW: 3Q0 959 435 HW: 3Q0 959 435 
Component: VWKESSYMQB 023 0522 
Revision: 00023000 Serial number: 0349294866
Coding: 000F0F1720
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_KessyHellaMQBAB 004027
ROD: EV_KessyHellaMQBAB_AU37.rod
VCID: 77FD355CCEFACC8640-8022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (E87) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8S0 820 043 HW: 8S0 820 043 
Component: AC Automat H05 0020 
Revision: 20008000 Serial number: 14220000009000
Coding: 400040000011101100
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirCondiVAPrehAU33x 003011
ROD: EV_AirCondiVAPrehAU33x.rod
VCID: 6CD71A3087BC7F5EBD-8038

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8S0 820 373 A HW: 8S0 820 373 A
Component: E774 BuA_1 H06 0010 
Serial number: 00000000000000004469

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8S0 820 359 A HW: 8S0 820 359 A
Component: E775 BuA_2 H06 0010 
Serial number: 00000000000000004469

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 8S0 820 359 HW: 8S0 820 359 
Component: E776 BuA_3 H06 0010 
Serial number: 00000000000000004469

Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 8S0 820 359 B HW: 8S0 820 359 B
Component: E777 BuA_4 H06 0010 
Serial number: 00000000000000004469

Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 8S0 820 373 B HW: 8S0 820 373 B
Component: E778 BuA_5 H06 0010 
Serial number: 00000000000000004469

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 5Q0-937-08X-HV1.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 937 084 BR HW: 5Q0 937 084 AJ
Component: BCM MQBAB H H18 0136 
Serial number: 01011430002605
Coding: 04055B46C20124DD43044004001007A80080000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_BCMCONTI 013000
ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_AU37.rod
VCID: 091943A4A80ECA7626-805C

Slave 1: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8S1 955 119 A HW: 8K1 955 119 B Labels: 5QX-955-119-V1.CLB
Component: 43x LL 140612 032 0371 
Serial number: 00000001406100704876
Coding: 1BC7F7

Slave 3: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8V0 941 531 T HW: 8V0 941 531 T
Component: E1 - LDS MQB H05 0032 
Serial number: 07 08 2014 00001203

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8U0 955 559 HW: 8U0 955 559 
Component: G355_FeuchteS H07 0002 
Serial number: 20896830

1 Fault Found:
786954 - Heater for Spray Nozzles 
B1224 15 [009] - Open or Short to Plus
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 128
Mileage: 16260 km
Date: 2016.01.27
Time: 10:44:01

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 5Q0-919-294.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 919 294 J HW: 5Q0 919 294 A
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H03 0051 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 39391429606567
Coding: 0070051051
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18AU3700000 002024
ROD: EV_EPHVA18AU3700000_AU37.rod
VCID: 428B9488D5B8592E27-8016

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5Q0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 655 P HW: 5Q0 959 655 P
Component: AirbagVW20 009 0870 
Serial number: 003M7R004R37
Coding: 88CCF0000C8000005C5000CFC04800000065
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X 002138
ROD: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X_AU37.rod
VCID: 4D91B7B41CE69656CA-8018

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 000 611 14
Component: SideSensor_Df 001 0887 
Serial number: 3570000000076948811G
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; front passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 000 611 14
Component: SideSensor_Pf 001 0887 
Serial number: 35800000000BC948811R
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; driver side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 012 909 14
Component: SideSensor_Dr 004 0108 
Serial number: 351001A01DCE65A22F2G
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 400 109 14
Component: FrontSensor_D 001 6149 
Serial number: 3550002C1175A8D192A8
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for front airbag; front passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 400 109 14
Component: FrontSensor_P 001 6149 
Serial number: 3560002B3175A8D5D2EM
Coding: 2D2D2D

Center pedestrian protection crash sensor: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 402 504 14
Component: PedP_Sensor_C 001 6149 
Serial number: 2300002B71529DF270B4
Coding: 2D2D2D

Pedestrian Protection Driver 2: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 000 210 14
Component: PedPSensor_D2 001 0887 
Serial number: I0M00000000111B0411H
Coding: 2D2D2D

Pedestrian Protection Passenger 2: 
Subsystem 8 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 000 210 14
Component: PedPSensor_P2 001 0887 
Serial number: I0N00000000C60D86112
Coding: 2D2D2D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5Q0-953-549.clb
Part No SW: 8S0 907 129 AB HW: 8S0 907 129 AB
Component: Lenks. Modul H06 0140 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 91335NK102140 
Coding: 0818
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSKLOMQB 019002
ROD: EV_SMLSKLOMQB_AU37.rod
VCID: 7AFB2C68FDE8D1EE3F-802E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 8S0 920 790 HW: 8S0 920 790 
Component: FBenRDW H32 0211 
Coding: 040D0050698400080100E8C09000C00000000000
Shop #: WSC 00123 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X 001013
ROD: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X.rod
VCID: 76E33858C9F0B58E5B-8022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8S0 907 468 A HW: 8S0 907 468 
Component: GW MQB TT3 012 0203 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 20101410801397
Coding: 030100042F025A004B0002683C0000000000000000000000000000000001
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewContiAU33X 011002
ROD: EV_GatewContiAU33X.rod
VCID: 3E73E078A1403DCE43-806A

Alternator:

Multifunction unit control module: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8S0 951 523 C HW: 8S0 951 523 C
Component: J453 MFL H06 0001 
Serial number: 20140915131037 RD336

Battery Monitoring Control Module: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8S0 915 181 A HW: 8S0 915 181 A
Component: J367-BDMHella H04 8050 
Serial number: 2490174503

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD (J492) Labels: 0CQ-907-554.clb
Part No SW: 0CQ 907 554 C HW: 0CQ 525 130 
Component: Haldex4Motion H52 7753 
Serial number: HA1-00006.10.14
Coding: 0101
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_AllWheelContrHA1VW37X 002015
ROD: EV_AllWheelContrHA1VW37X_AU21.rod
VCID: 45818F94C4966E1602-8010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5Q0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 3Q0 905 861 HW: 3Q0 905 861 
Component: ELV-MQBB H05 0031 
Serial number: 14000190664002
Coding: 0900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMQBB 001007
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMQBB.rod
VCID: 71E90B44A09E92B68E-8024

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 5QX-959-X93-42.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 593 D HW: 5Q0 959 593 B
Component: TSG FS 020 0028 
Serial number: 29101403110208
Coding: 001347224000040100001402
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXKLO 006003
ROD: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXCONT_AU37.rod
VCID: 428B9488D5B8592E27-8016

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist (J500) Labels: 5Q0-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 3Q0 909 144 H HW: 3Q0 909 144 F
Component: EPS_MQB_ZFLS 503 5061 
Coding: 9103
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_SteerAssisMQB 012140
ROD: EV_SteerAssisMQB.rod
VCID: 377DF55C8E7A0C8680-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 5QX-959-X92-52.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 592 D HW: 5Q0 959 592 B
Component: TSG BFS 020 0028 
Serial number: 29101403111948
Coding: 001347224000040100001402
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXKLO 006003
ROD: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXCONT_AU37.rod
VCID: 41899B84D0BE42363E-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range (J431) Labels: 5Q0-907-357.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 357 HW: 6R0 907 357 A
Component: LWR-ECU 005 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 03A8000E01000000
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWLWRMQB 001110
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWLWRMQB_AU37.rod
VCID: 75E13F54D4F6BE9652-8020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8S0 035 043 HW: 8S0 035 043 
Component: MU-H-N-EU H33 0117 
Serial number: A260J0E7510056
Coding: 013304010000000011110002000800002F0000E100700000DE
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS 001115
ROD: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS_AU37.rod
VCID: 6ADB1C288D48616ECF-803E

Engine Control Module 2: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: V03 959 801 ES HW: -----------
Component: ECE 2014/2015 --- 0086 
Serial number: --------------------

Sound System: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8S0 919 614 A HW: 8S0 919 614 A
Component: ControlUnit_H H21 0124 
Serial number: C1000030091400010098

Door Electronics Rear Left: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: V03 959 800 EG HW: -----------
Component: Gracenote --- 1010 
Serial number: --------------------

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address A5: Frt Sens. Drv. Assist (R242) Labels: 3AA-980-654.clb
Part No SW: 8S0 980 653 HW: 5Q0 980 653 
Component: MQB_MFK H06 0002 
Serial number: 10000143676 
Coding: 0101010001010305000401000000000100
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_MFKBoschAU370 001001
ROD: EV_MFKBoschAU370_AU37.rod
VCID: 7AFB2C68FDE8D1EE3F-802E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address A9: Struct. Borne Sound (J869) Labels: 4H0-907-159.clb
Part No SW: 8S0 907 159 HW: 4H0 907 159 A
Component: SAS-GEN 2 H07 0002 
Serial number: 140917201117
ASAM Dataset: EV_SoundActuaGen2AU64X 003010
ROD: EV_SoundActuaGen2AU64X.rod


----------



## lala30

this last scan :

Tuesday,21,June,2016,11:33:40:14216
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 16.6.0.2 (x64)
Data version: 20160602 DS251
www.Ross-Tech.com

Workshop Code: 016 06385 000790

License Plate: MARKO 2

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: FV (8S0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 22 2B 3C 42 44 47 52 55 5F
65 6C A5 A9

VIN: TRUZZZFV4F1005568

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
3C-Lane Change -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist -- Status: OK 0000
A9-Struct. Borne Sound -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CHHC) Labels: 06K-907-425-V1.clb
Part No SW: 8S0 906 259 HW: 06K 907 425 B
Component: 2.0l R4 TFSI H13 0002 
Revision: --H13--- 
Coding: 0A1D00324406010B3002
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TFS0208S0906259 001003
ROD: EV_ECM20TFS0208S0906259.rod
VCID: 7AFB2C68FDE8D19397-802E

No fault code found.
Readiness: 1010 0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J743) Labels: 0D9-927-770.clb
Part No SW: 0D9 300 012 E HW: 02E 927 770 AQ
Component: DQ250-6A MQB H53 4504 
Revision: 05853104 Serial number: TFK01410111377
Coding: 0014
Shop #: WSC 04742 780 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMDQ250021 001001
ROD: EV_TCMDQ250021.rod
VCID: 183F16E0E3A4238301-804C

2 Faults Found:
21207 - Pressure Control Solenoid 3 
P0797 00 [002] - Short to Plus
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

10906 - Cooling Oil Valve 
P179D 00 [002] - Electrical Malfunction
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 5Q0-907-379-IPB-V1.clb
Part No SW: 8S0 907 379 B HW: 8S0 907 379 B
Component: ESC H31 0504 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 62814000000191
Coding: 32AA608D0A9915AE4096006AC2998306444C0650A8020043C16022
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB 052008
ROD: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB_AU37.rod
VCID: 408F9E80DBB44B4399-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5Q0-959-435.clb
Part No SW: 3Q0 959 435 HW: 3Q0 959 435 
Component: VWKESSYMQB 023 0522 
Revision: 00023000 Serial number: 0349294866
Coding: 000F0F1720
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_KessyHellaMQBAB 004027
ROD: EV_KessyHellaMQBAB_VW37.rod
VCID: 77FD355CCEFACCFBE8-8022

Sensor Controlled Power Rear Lid:

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (E87) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8S0 820 043 HW: 8S0 820 043 
Component: AC Automat H05 0020 
Revision: 20008000 Serial number: 14220000009000
Coding: 400040000011101100
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirCondiVAPrehAU33x 003011
ROD: EV_AirCondiVAPrehAU33x.rod
VCID: 6CD71A3087BC7F2315-8038

Relative humidity sensor in fresh air intake duct:

Operating and display unit 1 for air conditioning: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8S0 820 373 A HW: 8S0 820 373 A
Component: E774 BuA_1 H06 0010 
Serial number: 00000000000000004469

Operating and display unit 2 for air conditioning: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8S0 820 359 A HW: 8S0 820 359 A
Component: E775 BuA_2 H06 0010 
Serial number: 00000000000000004469

Operating and display unit 3 for air conditioning: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 8S0 820 359 HW: 8S0 820 359 
Component: E776 BuA_3 H06 0010 
Serial number: 00000000000000004469

Operating and display unit 4 for air conditioning: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 8S0 820 359 B HW: 8S0 820 359 B
Component: E777 BuA_4 H06 0010 
Serial number: 00000000000000004469

Operating and display unit 5 for air conditioning: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 8S0 820 373 B HW: 8S0 820 373 B
Component: E778 BuA_5 H06 0010 
Serial number: 00000000000000004469

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 5Q0-937-08X-HV1.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 937 084 BR HW: 5Q0 937 084 AJ
Component: BCM MQBAB H H18 0136 
Serial number: 01011430002605
Coding: 040D5B46C20122FD43044004B11007280000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 37933 001 1048576
ASAM Dataset: EV_BCMCONTI 013000
ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_VW37.rod
VCID: 091943A4A80ECA0B8E-805C

Control Unit For Wiper Motor: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8S1 955 119 A HW: 8K1 955 119 B Labels: 5QX-955-119-V1.CLB
Component: 43x LL 140612 032 0371 
Serial number: 00000001406100704876
Coding: 1BC7F7

Rain Light Recognition Sensor: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8U0 955 559 B HW: 8U0 955 559 B Labels: 8U0-955-559.CLB
Component: G397_RLFS H06 0001 
Serial number: 10044207 
Coding: 07005D

Light switch: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8V0 941 531 AA HW: 8V0 941 531 AA
Component: E1 - LDS MQB H05 0032 
Serial number: 10 04 2014 00000863

Garage door opener control module: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 4M0 907 410 A HW: 4M0 907 410 A
Component: USHL5 H03 X050 
Serial number: 0000002406955R01MH02
Coding: 210000

Garage Door Opener Operating Unit: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 8S0 959 719 HW: 8S0 959 719 
Component: GTO BF H05 0010 
Serial number: 20141024102019 00051

Sensor For Anti Theft Alarm System: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5Q0 951 177 HW: 5Q0 951 172 
Component: Sensor, DWA 005 0313 
Serial number: 000000000ZY122780H83

Alarm horn: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5Q0 951 605 HW: 5Q0 951 605 
Component: Sirene, DWA 004 0311 
Serial number: 00000000000033490821

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 5Q0-919-294.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 919 294 J HW: 5Q0 919 294 A
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H03 0051 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 39391429606567
Coding: 0070151051
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18AU3700000 002024
ROD: EV_EPHVA18AU3700000_VW37.rod
VCID: 428B9488D5B859538F-8016

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5Q0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 655 P HW: 5Q0 959 655 P
Component: AirbagVW20 009 0870 
Serial number: 003M7R004R37
Coding: 88CCF0000C8000005C5000CFC04800000065
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X 002138
ROD: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X_VW37.rod
VCID: 4D91B7B41CE6962B62-8018

Side Sensor Driver Front: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 000 611 14
Component: SideSensor_Df 001 0887 
Serial number: 3570000000076948811G
Coding: 2D2D2D

Side Sensor Passenger Front: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 000 611 14
Component: SideSensor_Pf 001 0887 
Serial number: 35800000000BC948811R
Coding: 2D2D2D

Side Sensor Driver Rear: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 012 909 14
Component: SideSensor_Dr 004 0108 
Serial number: 351001A01DCE65A22F2G
Coding: 2D2D2D

Front Sensor Driver: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 400 109 14
Component: FrontSensor_D 001 6149 
Serial number: 3550002C1175A8D192A8
Coding: 2D2D2D

Front Sensor Passenger: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 400 109 14
Component: FrontSensor_P 001 6149 
Serial number: 3560002B3175A8D5D2EM
Coding: 2D2D2D

Pedestrian Protection Center: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 402 504 14
Component: PedP_Sensor_C 001 6149 
Serial number: 2300002B71529DF270B4
Coding: 2D2D2D

Pedestrian Protection Driver 2: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 000 210 14
Component: PedPSensor_D2 001 0887 
Serial number: I0M00000000111B0411H
Coding: 2D2D2D

Pedestrian Protection Passenger 2: 
Subsystem 8 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 000 210 14
Component: PedPSensor_P2 001 0887 
Serial number: I0N00000000C60D86112
Coding: 2D2D2D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5Q0-953-549.clb
Part No SW: 8S0 907 129 AN HW: 8S0 907 129 AN
Component: Lenks. Modul H07 0140 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 91335OGO00017 
Coding: 2818
Shop #: WSC 43211 001 1048576
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSKLOMQB 019002
ROD: EV_SMLSKLOMQB_AU37.rod
VCID: 06034898B910A573E3-8052

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 8S0 920 790 HW: 8S0 920 790 
Component: FBenRDW H32 0221 
Coding: 040D0050688E00080101E8C49000C00000000000
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X 001013
ROD: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X.rod
VCID: 76E33858C9F0B5F3F3-8022

1 Fault Found:
13636608 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
U1014 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
 Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 211
Mileage: 21359 km
Date: 2016.06.21
Time: 11:26:50

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8S0 907 468 A HW: 8S0 907 468 
Component: GW MQB TT3 012 0203 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 20101410801397
Coding: 030100042F025A004B0002683C0000000000000000000000000000000001
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewContiAU33X 011002
ROD: EV_GatewContiAU33X.rod
VCID: 3E73E078A1403DB3EB-806A

Alternator:

Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8S0 951 523 C HW: 8S0 951 523 C
Component: J453 MFL H06 0001 
Serial number: 20140915131037 RD336

Battery Monitoring Control Module: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8S0 915 181 A HW: 8S0 915 181 A
Component: J367-BDMHella H04 8050 
Serial number: 2490174503

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD (J492) Labels: 0CQ-907-554.clb
Part No SW: 0CQ 907 554 C HW: 0CQ 525 130 
Component: Haldex4Motion H52 7753 
Serial number: HA1-00006.10.14
Coding: 0101
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_AllWheelContrHA1VW37X 002015
ROD: EV_AllWheelContrHA1VW37X_VW48.rod
VCID: 45818F94C4966E6BAA-8010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5Q0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 3Q0 905 861 HW: 3Q0 905 861 
Component: ELV-MQBB H05 0031 
Serial number: 14000190664002
Coding: 0900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMQBB 001007
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMQBB.rod
VCID: 71E90B44A09E92CB26-8024

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 3C: Lane Change (J769) Labels: 5Q0-907-566.clb
Part No SW: 8S0 907 566 HW: 4H0 907 566 F
Component: SWA Master H08 0050 
Serial number: 0395649881
Coding: 030311
Shop #: WSC 06385 016 00790
ASAM Dataset: EV_LaneChangAssis 001028
ROD: EV_LaneChangAssis_VW51.rod
VCID: 7CF72A70F7DCEFA385-8028

Lane Change Assistant 2:

2 Faults Found:
729349 - Control Module for Lane Change Assistance 
C1114 54 [009] - Missing Calibration / Basic Setting
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 211
Mileage: 21359 km
Date: 2016.06.21
Time: 11:26:50

729605 - Control Module 2 for Lane Change Assistance 
C1115 54 [009] - Missing Calibration / Basic Setting
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 211
Mileage: 21359 km
Date: 2016.06.21
Time: 11:26:50

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 5QX-959-X93-42.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 593 D HW: 5Q0 959 593 B
Component: TSG FS 020 0028 
Serial number: 29101403110208
Coding: 001F47224000040100001402
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXKLO 006003
ROD: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXCONT.rod
VCID: 428B9488D5B859538F-8016

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist (J500) Labels: 5Q0-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 3Q0 909 144 H HW: 3Q0 909 144 F
Component: EPS_MQB_ZFLS 503 5061 
Coding: 9103
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_SteerAssisMQB 012140
ROD: EV_SteerAssisMQB_VW37.rod
VCID: 377DF55C8E7A0CFB28-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (J525) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8S0 035 465 HW: 8S0 035 465 
Component: MIB2_amp_P_TT H06 0170 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: AUZ8ZAEH7002ZF3
Coding: 0133040000AA2A2AAA0000010000
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_AMPMst16C1Gen2ALPI 001012
ROD: EV_AMPMst16C1Gen2ALPI_AU37.rod
VCID: 72EB0448A598A9D3DF-8026

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 5QX-959-X92-52.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 592 D HW: 5Q0 959 592 B
Component: TSG BFS 020 0028 
Serial number: 29101403111948
Coding: 001F47224C00040100001402
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXKLO 006003
ROD: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXCONT.rod
VCID: 41899B84D0BE424B96-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range (J431) Labels: 5Q0-907-357.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 357 HW: 6R0 907 357 A
Component: LWR-ECU 005 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 03A8000E01000000
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWLWRMQB 001110
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWLWRMQB_AU37.rod
VCID: 75E13F54D4F6BEEBFA-8020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8S0 035 043 HW: 8S0 035 043 
Component: MU-H-N-EU H33 0117 
Serial number: A260J0E7510056
Coding: 013304010000000011110002000800002F0000E100700000DE
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS 001115
ROD: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS_AU37.rod
VCID: 6ADB1C288D48611367-803E

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: V03 959 801 FA HW: -----------
Component: ECE 2016 --- 0134 
Serial number: --------------------

Multimedia Operating Unit: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8S0 919 614 A HW: 8S0 919 614 A
Component: ControlUnit_H H21 0124 
Serial number: C1000030091400010098

Compact Disc Database: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: V03 959 800 EG HW: -----------
Component: Gracenote --- 1010 
Serial number: --------------------

2 Faults Found:
7175 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 251
Mileage: 21359 km
Date: 2016.06.21
Time: 11:26:51

Voltage terminal 30: 14.4 V
BAP-BAP_Function_ID: 01

7184 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 211
Mileage: 21359 km
Date: 2016.06.21
Time: 11:26:54

Voltage terminal 30: 14.4 V
BAP-BAP_Function_ID: 02

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: 3AA-907-273.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 273 HW: 5Q0 907 273 
Component: RDKBERU30 H04 0008 
Serial number: 40000000001039
ASAM Dataset: EV_RDKBERU30 005005
ROD: EV_RDKBERU30_VW36.rod
VCID: 72EB0448A598A9D3DF-8026

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. (J772) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 980 556 A HW: 5Q0 980 556 
Component: RVC Compact H08 0172 
Coding: 0184010122002017000040
Shop #: WSC 43211 001 1048576
ASAM Dataset: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB 005007
ROD: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB.rod
VCID: 387FF6608364038321-806C

1 Fault Found:
10489856 - No Basic Setting 
B2010 00 [009] - - 
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 211
Mileage: 21359 km
Date: 2016.06.21
Time: 11:26:50

active

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address A5: Frt Sens. Drv. Assist (R242) Labels: 3AA-980-654.clb
Part No SW: 8S0 980 653 HW: 5Q0 980 653 
Component: MQB_MFK H06 0002 
Serial number: 10000143676 
Coding: 0101010001010305000401010001000100
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_MFKBoschAU370 001001
ROD: EV_MFKBoschAU370.rod
VCID: 7AFB2C68FDE8D19397-802E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address A9: Struct. Borne Sound (J869) Labels: 4H0-907-159.clb
Part No SW: 8S0 907 159 HW: 4H0 907 159 A
Component: SAS-GEN 2 H07 0002 
Serial number: 140917201117
ASAM Dataset: EV_SoundActuaGen2AU64X 003010
ROD: EV_SoundActuaGen2AU64X.rod
VCID: 7AFB2C68FDE8D19397-802E

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 05:17)--------------------------


----------



## noname

with the sensors on the wheels, you need the receiver on the car but I don't know how it's connected and where has to be installed.
tmps can be deactivated but my advice is to keep it..at least if the new system uses the same menu, you can change its setting and set to use the new sensors but never did that..I need a car to make some try and I don't know anyone!
for the rear light, yes a wire is missing but I need to check where it has to arrive on the unit..


----------



## lala30

I install TPMS and work , but I need to uncode TPMS in ESP because I have now 2 system to work



for rear dinamic light I pull wires from BCM T46 B22 to rear light left and right but I think i missing something in coding
exactly I don't know what I need to coding


----------



## giusemanuel

Hi guys, 
the opposite rear blinking work with stock audi tt tdi mk3?
Is it necessary any optional parts?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

In the first scan the problem is the heater for the windshield water, the second scan you have the oil valve and the lane change assist...why do you have these errors if you're trying to install the tmps?!
Are you messing up without cognition?!

For the rear wire I can check tomorrow and the TT has only one unit for the rear lights so it can't be divided in two parts like the A3..already tested.

Where did you find all the components for the tmps and which components did you use?

In theory, to deactivate part of the tmps you should find in the 5F adaptions
-five parameters regarding the RDK, deactivate the first and the third
-two parameters regarding the RDK_BAP, deactivate only the first one but then check if you have the tmps menu anymore..
If you want deactivate it at all, there is the need to do it in the ABS unit but byte are locked so we have to change them from the coding and I can say isn't a safety thing to do


----------



## noname

lala30 said:


> I install TPMS and work , but I need to uncode TPMS in ESP because I have now 2 system to work
> 
> 
> 
> for rear dinamic light I pull wires from BCM T46 B22 to rear light left and right but I think i missing something in coding
> exactly I don't know what I need to coding


here some pictures and the missing wire
left light, the dynamic type has a 8 pin connector and the standard is a 6 pin so, if you're lucky, you can keep the connector and add the pin with the missing wire otherwise you need to buy a new connector.

how to connect the new light (left)
pin 2 blue white
pin 3 blue
pin 4 blue yellow (pin 4 in the old connector)
pin 5 black red
pin 6 yellow blue (pin 6 in the old connector)
pin 7 white grey (the missing wire)
View attachment left.tiff

View attachment left1.tiff


how to connect the new light (left)
pin 2 brown red
pin 3 purple green
pin 4 purple brown
pin 5 green red
pin 6 green yellow
pin 7 white grey (the missing wire)

View attachment right.tiff

View attachment right1.tiff


in the end, the missing wire, follow the schemes seems both have to be connected in the same pin of the unit under/beside the steering..to be sure, pull 2 wires from the lights, I'll check better then.








the missing wire has to be connected in the central connector B pin number 46, it's empty
View attachment missing.tiff


----------



## lala30

T46 B22 is use if xenon shuter 
install 
then any who have LED with dynamic

plese post

what have in adaptation 11 shuter

thanks


----------



## noname

So I think it's not possible to have rear dynamic lights with xeno..because if that pin is already used, the unit is completely different than who has led and dynamic lights..


----------



## lala30

ok

then i change and front light


----------



## Mangs

ManuTT said:


> So I think it's not possible to have rear dynamic lights with xeno..because if that pin is already used, the unit is completely different than who has led and dynamic lights..


Was waiting for the verdict. That's a shame. Thanks anyway Manu.


----------



## noname

That's was my thought, not an official verdict!
I'll do a deep investigation tomorrow!

In the meanwhile, the forum needs to know what you did buy to install the Q7 tmps


----------



## noname

I'm checking..both missing wire can be united so only one wire to pull but the pin 22 is enlightened as only for vehicles with dynamic indicator lights but doesn't say that a car without them has that pin already connected with something else! It's empty in the scheme!
Where did you check? On the car?


----------



## lala30

yes I check in ELSA and in car



yesterday you ask for fault on side assist
I retrofit side assist and rear camera
but I don't yet make calibration ...


----------



## noname

It's ok, the missing wire goes from the light to the junction point and from there it changes color like the wire that you can see on your and my picture.
So it changes only color but that is the wire!
Resuming, just add the wire and buy new lights with dunamic indicators.

You should post some info for the tmps and the rear camera otherwise I can't help you anymore, it's a forum for everyone...


----------



## lala30

ManuTT

can you send me your Adapted log from 09 if no problem on mail or PM

for rear camera

need to coding

in 5F 
adaptation log

(21)-Vehicle function list BAP-VPS_0x0B,not activated 
(22)-Vehicle function list BAP-VPS_0x0B_msg_bus,Comfort data bus

in 10

byte 2 
bit 4-5

and gateway add in instalation list 6C

for TPMS

I use unit 5Q0 907 273 but better is 4M0 907 273
sensor 5q0 907 275 
plug for unit 
and need 4 wires for with pins 000 979 009 E

pin 1 CAN bus extended low
pin 2 12V SC7
pin 3 CAN bus extended high
pin 4 ground

coding in 17

mark
byte 12 bit 2
unmark
byte 4 bit1

then is problem because need to unmark in ESP bit for TPMS if car have

and add in gateway list 65

that is all

for A3 8v and golf 7 i now byte how to disble in ESP but TT have difrent ESP


----------



## noname

Our abs unit is locked..we can change only the byte status without knowing their bit! It's dangerous!
I'll send you soon


----------



## mjhamilton

Dumb question but does module 52 (passenger door controller) require an access code before you can make changes?


----------



## noname

no! but when a code is needed, you'll receive an error after you tried to do a coding


----------



## mjhamilton

Interesting - that's what I get, car is about 4 weeks old, maybe Audi have added one

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

seriously? I read some descriptions for new vag version and I remember some unit don't suggest the code anymore...but I didn't read about new codes...that's a problem!!


----------



## lala30

for door unit don't need security access

which error get when you try to coding?


----------



## mjhamilton

I'm using OBDELEVEN and is say network connection error

Can open and navigate around all the module etc

I will post up on their forum - maybe it doesn't work on these new cars yet

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## lala30

for OBDELEVEN I dont no, But VCP and VCDS work without problem ,


----------



## mjhamilton

Ok reported it to the developer and they are going to fix the adaptions for this car

False alarm everyone - as you were


----------



## mjhamilton

Wow the developer is amazing for OBDEleven

I sent him an IM via FB, he requested a fault report, sent the report and within 30 minutes he has a version for me to test

Working perfectly now

I now have this 





And this 





Will dig around and make a few more tweaks but really recommend for £40 (pro version - probably a little more now the £ has crashed)


----------



## dick902

lala30 said:


> I install TPMS and work , but I need to uncode TPMS in ESP because I have now 2 system to work
> 
> 
> 
> for rear dinamic light I pull wires from BCM T46 B22 to rear light left and right but I think i missing something in coding
> exactly I don't know what I need to coding


Seems temperature of the tires are not correctly shown on your picture, are you able to correct them?


----------



## lala30

this on photo is with unit 5Q0 907 273 and this unit dont have option for temperature
with unit 4M0 907 273 work fine and show exact temperature


----------



## dick902

lala30 said:


> this on photo is with unit 5Q0 907 273 and this unit dont have option for temperature
> with unit 4M0 907 273 work fine and show exact temperature


Thanks for your info!


----------



## noname

I think you should post a guide, what to buy, where to place any component, which wires are needed and the final coding


----------



## giusemanuel

ManuTT said:


> I think you should post a guide to what to buy, where to place any component, which wires do you need and the final coding


I have much interested

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mjhamilton

Anyone know if it is possible to code the roadster so the windows go down when you put the roof down?

I find it really annoying that they go up at the end


----------



## noname

The only coding I know is to open and close the rooftop from the key pressing the button like for close/opens the Windows but since the roadster has another unit, I need to check some things before..


----------



## mjhamilton

It's just annoying that if you have the windows down and then open the roof the last stage is to close the windows

You can code the roof to open with the key fob???


----------



## noname

I don't understand either why Audi added the windows closing at the entire cycle..!
I tried on my car to check the coding but I need a roadster because it has a different unit..maybe the adaption is in german or with different words..but I have it..


----------



## mjhamilton

I guess it has something to do with the windows dropping an inch before the roof opens and then closing the gap at the - I would speculate that messing with the close cycle would really screw things up a bit

Will look through the list of commands later if I have time


----------



## noname

that inch is because the glass has no guide on the top so it couldn't enter inside the trim easily otherwise!
that inch can be deactivated but there are no benefits..
normally roadster cars, when you press the top down, the entire cycle is open windows, open the rooftop and close the windows..he's right, it's annoying open again the windows but I don't know why the cycle is composed by these three operations!


----------



## ppdix

mjhamilton said:


> Anyone know if it is possible to code the roadster so the windows go down when you put the roof down?
> 
> I find it really annoying that they go up at the end


This is the best €269 u will spend in your life! I had in on an S5 cabrio and now on a BMW 435i Convertible. 
It's the best! Check it out! Cheers
http://www.mods4cars.com/sms/shop/index ... iew&id=149


----------



## ppdix

@ManuTT. Any news on the "Select a Gear" annoying warning? I've had the car for a month and this crap doesn't go away!
Every time I put it on Neutral or start it, I get the stupid message...
Please see if u can find a way to stop it!
Thanx!

P


----------



## noname

I tried when you asked me but no luck..I'm constantly translating the german adaptions...


----------



## R_TTS

I'm wondering if the answer to my question lies within a vag-com code, so thought I would ask in this thread.

Is it possible to stop the parking sensors turning on automatically? I've searched the car menu system but can't seem to find the solution there.

My daily commute involves a lot of slow speed nose to tail traffic, with plenty of motor bikes passing through the traffic. This leads to the front, rear and side parking sensors automatically turning on all the time, stealing the VC screen, turning down my music and beeping annoyingly.

Ideally I would only like the sensors to turn on when I select reverse, or press the parking sensor button. Does anyone know if this is possible?

Thanks


----------



## noname

Yes it's possible, it's the reverse coding for other Audi that don't have this auto-enabling function!
but do you have the cable?


----------



## R_TTS

Thanks for your reply ManuTT, you're a real fount of knowledge!

Unfortunatley I don't have the cable or software, and it looks quite expensive to just make this one minor change. I also only have Mac and IOS devices, which rules out the cheaper ODBeleven option others have taken. Perhaps if come across other changes I'd like to make I'll bite the bullet and pay up for a cable and VCDS software.


----------



## ppdix

R_TTS said:


> I'm wondering if the answer to my question lies within a vag-com code, so thought I would ask in this thread.
> 
> Is it possible to stop the parking sensors turning on automatically? I've searched the car menu system but can't seem to find the solution there.
> 
> My daily commute involves a lot of slow speed nose to tail traffic, with plenty of motor bikes passing through the traffic. This leads to the front, rear and side parking sensors automatically turning on all the time, stealing the VC screen, turning down my music and beeping annoyingly.
> 
> Ideally I would only like the sensors to turn on when I select reverse, or press the parking sensor button. Does anyone know if this is possible?
> 
> Thanks


That seems to be really annoying. I saw this in a Toyota Uber car in NYC a month ago and it's just dumb. At a red light with pedestrian traffic, The navigation screen would go on and started beeping. Then it would go away. Audi should have a way to disable this. I would go to the dealer where u bought the car and complain. They have the means to turn it off. I know for a fact that the can disable the automatic stop of the car while at a red light by request. U should give it a try... 
Cheers


----------



## R_TTS

You're right ppdix, I think I'll ask the dealer. As you say I'm sure they have the means to do it. Cheers


----------



## CiLA

ManuTT said:


> I read just today about deactivate that option but I didn't find it in English..maybe is under a German adaption..give me time..I hate it too!


Please to find code for lost this note!!!!


----------



## AkshayJain

Thank you Manu I did this today


----------



## noname

AkshayJain said:


> Thank you Manu I did this today


What is the car build date? Or when did you buy it?
Mine shows only the logo, no don't and no red zone!


----------



## ppdix

ManuTT said:


> AkshayJain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Manu I did this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the car build date? Or when did you buy it?
> Mine shows only the logo, no don't and no red zone!
Click to expand...

Manu when you do the coding you have to restart the car. I only got the RedLine and Font to work after that... Try it again.


----------



## AkshayJain

ManuTT said:


> AkshayJain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Manu I did this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the car build date? Or when did you buy it?
> Mine shows only the logo, no don't and no red zone!
Click to expand...

My car was made in March 2015


----------



## noname

Same age..it's not possible I'm the boss of coding and this stupid one doesn't work!!
I don't like the TTs logo but fortunately it's just few seconds out..


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

ManuTT said:


> Same age..it's not possible I'm the boss of coding and this stupid one doesn't work!!
> I don't like the TTs logo but fortunately it's just few seconds out..


Lol Manu you have helped us all with this particular coding and only you can't get it in your car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

ppdix said:


> R_TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if the answer to my question lies within a vag-com code, so thought I would ask in this thread.
> 
> Is it possible to stop the parking sensors turning on automatically? I've searched the car menu system but can't seem to find the solution there.
> 
> My daily commute involves a lot of slow speed nose to tail traffic, with plenty of motor bikes passing through the traffic. This leads to the front, rear and side parking sensors automatically turning on all the time, stealing the VC screen, turning down my music and beeping annoyingly.
> 
> Ideally I would only like the sensors to turn on when I select reverse, or press the parking sensor button. Does anyone know if this is possible?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be really annoying. I saw this in a Toyota Uber car in NYC a month ago and it's just dumb. At a red light with pedestrian traffic, The navigation screen would go on and started beeping. Then it would go away. Audi should have a way to disable this. I would go to the dealer where u bought the car and complain. They have the means to turn it off. I know for a fact that the can disable the automatic stop of the car while at a red light by request. U should give it a try...
> Cheers
Click to expand...

*Try this and let me know...
Unit 10
Security access 71679
Coding
Byte 3
De-flag bit 4*


----------



## noname

thanasis.mpougon said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same age..it's not possible I'm the boss of coding and this stupid one doesn't work!!
> I don't like the TTs logo but fortunately it's just few seconds out..
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Manu you have helped us all with this particular coding and only you can't get it in your car
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I tried again..I'll see tonight or next days if my car likes the mod!

I found this adaption for who has the advanced key and electric seats...it seems any key can memorize the seat position and move it when we open the car..I don't know if actually they already do it!
Unit 5
Adaptions
Change to active only the number 1 and try!


----------



## stumardy

MaunTT I have just done the LEDs to a higher level when low beams is on. It all worked well and like you I set it to 50 from 28. Just wondering but it seems only to make the vertical bits of the LEDs brighter and not the led strip that runs along the bottom of the headlight if you get what I mean. Is this the same as you or have you been able to get all the led bits to be brighter.

Also anyway of getting the TTS display on the VC without getting the TTS logo on start up. So just to get the font and red zone on my s-line rather than the TTS logo or not?


----------



## noname

stumardy said:


> MaunTT I have just done the LEDs to a higher level when low beams is on. It all worked well and like you I set it to 50 from 28. Just wondering but it seems only to make the vertical bits of the LEDs brighter and not the led strip that runs along the bottom of the headlight if you get what I mean. Is this the same as you or have you been able to get all the led bits to be brighter.
> 
> Also anyway of getting the TTS display on the VC without getting the TTS logo on start up. So just to get the font and red zone on my s-line rather than the TTS logo or not?


DRL are all brighter and not only the vertical bars..maybe because those two are the most important with the direct light and the horizontal has less light or a refection of it..I'll take a look but it's only an impression don't worry, there is only one unit per light!

For the TT logo it's impossible because they are standard, memorised in the unit and changed from Audi depending of the car.. Years ago I remember I could also select Lamborghini or RS6 and others with the mk2 navi!


----------



## audinut

stumardy said:


> MaunTT I have just done the LEDs to a higher level when low beams is on. It all worked well and like you I set it to 50 from 28. Just wondering but it seems only to make the vertical bits of the LEDs brighter and not the led strip that runs along the bottom of the headlight if you get what I mean. Is this the same as you or have you been able to get all the led bits to be brighter.
> 
> Also anyway of getting the TTS display on the VC without getting the TTS logo on start up. So just to get the font and red zone on my s-line rather than the TTS logo or not?


If you wanna change the font and red line but still keep TT logo, untick bit 0 then tick bit 1 or 2


----------



## AkshayJain

Manu I wanted to change the expanded Diff lock setting.. But I don't have the security access for it.. Do you have it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

1 is TTrs and 2 nothing..did you try this coding?

I didn't find yet all security code in the abs unit because any function has its code..
I need it too for few adaptions but I haven't them yet


----------



## stumardy

audinut said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> 
> MaunTT I have just done the LEDs to a higher level when low beams is on. It all worked well and like you I set it to 50 from 28. Just wondering but it seems only to make the vertical bits of the LEDs brighter and not the led strip that runs along the bottom of the headlight if you get what I mean. Is this the same as you or have you been able to get all the led bits to be brighter.
> 
> Also anyway of getting the TTS display on the VC without getting the TTS logo on start up. So just to get the font and red zone on my s-line rather than the TTS logo or not?
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanna change the font and red line but still keep TT logo, untick bit 0 then tick bit 1 or 2
Click to expand...

Hi audinut.

can you give me a bit more information about how to do this and also I see you say to unstick bit 0 then tick bit 1 or 2? which should I tick 1 or 2 if you understand what I mean. I guess I follow manuTT guide on page 1?
I would really like the red and font but not that bothered about the TTS logo on start up. Any advice or help you could give me would be great.


----------



## audinut

In My car, if I tick the box on bit 0, I have red zone, font and TTS logo. If I untick bit 0 then tick either bit 1 or 2 (1 of them only) then I got red zone, font and TT logo


----------



## stumardy

audinut said:


> In My car, if I tick the box on bit 0, I have red zone, font and TTS logo. If I untick bit 0 then tick either bit 1 or 2 (1 of them only) then I got red zone, font and TT logo


Great thanks for letting me know. I will try it tonight. Also folks have said you need to do a reset. How do you do this? is it a case of turning the car off or doing an MMI re-set?


----------



## ppdix

stumardy said:


> audinut said:
> 
> 
> 
> In My car, if I tick the box on bit 0, I have red zone, font and TTS logo. If I untick bit 0 then tick either bit 1 or 2 (1 of them only) then I got red zone, font and TT logo
> 
> 
> 
> Great thanks for letting me know. I will try it tonight. Also folks have said you need to do a reset. How do you do this? is it a case of turning the car off or doing an MMI re-set?
Click to expand...

MY Car has this

TTS:
Unit 17
Byte 9
enable bit 0

TTRS:
Unit 17
Byte 9
enable bit 1

restart the car.


----------



## noname

After a night off, today I have the red zone..I hope it'll remain also after this night


----------



## stumardy

manuTT how did you get the red zone. I can't seem to get it. I did it all first and got the TTS logo and red zone then wanted to change it just to get the red zone but it all went. Now I'm just back to the normal!

How did you do it?? Have you just got the red zone and new font? what is your start-up logo? Help me man!


----------



## AkshayJain

Manu what I think you're doing is you're seeing no red zone right after u activate this code.. But I had to wait for 5 or so minutes before the red area appeared.. U might be seeing immidiately and seeing that it's not working, and reverted back to normal.. I say do it again and wait.. It works..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

It worked to me after a night..or better I checked the day after!
flag only bit 1


----------



## noname

Can someone post a picture of this screen without red zone?!
Seems the oil bar has moved high after added the red zone..the more space below is for the boost bar?!


----------



## giusemanuel

For the information, I have tried to enable:
G-meter -> do not work, i do not see in the menu
Red zone-> red zone do not work but logo for tts work...

Thanks

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stumardy

ManuTT said:


> Can someone post a picture of this screen without red zone?!
> Seems the oil bar has moved high after added the red zone..the more space below is for the boost bar?!


ManuTT do you think you can see if we can get the boost bar? do you think it might be hidden in vcds somewhere? If anyone can find it I think you can man!

What do you think. Also I Have just selected bit 1 and it now gives me the red zone but the TTRS start up logo. Is there a way not to have the TTRS start up logo and just have the red zone?


----------



## noname

stumardy said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone post a picture of this screen without red zone?!
> Seems the oil bar has moved high after added the red zone..the more space below is for the boost bar?!
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT do you think you can see if we can get the boost bar? do you think it might be hidden in vcds somewhere? If anyone can find it I think you can man!
> 
> What do you think. Also I Have just selected bit 1 and it now gives me the red zone but the TTRS start up logo. Is there a way not to have the TTRS start up logo and just have the red zone?
Click to expand...

Boost bar is one of the first things I tried but is included with the TTs layout so nothing to do..
You have TTrs because your car is newer, try to flag only bit 2.

Situation is:
No bit flagged -> TT
Flag bit 0 -> TTs
Flag bit 1 -> TTrs
Flag bit 2 -> maybe the solution for newer car to keep TT with the red zone
Only 1 beat in any of these situations has to be flagged.
Reset the MMI, close/lock the car and leave it for a while.


----------



## rbalzan

ManuTT said:


> Can someone post a picture of this screen without red zone?!
> Seems the oil bar has moved high after added the red zone..the more space below is for the boost bar?!


Here it is.


----------



## noname

I was right!! And I wasn't out of mind!! The car is smaller!! Damn boost bar!


----------



## rbalzan

Yes you were right. Very sharp of you to notice!


----------



## noname

Bad news at 6 in the morning..!


----------



## stumardy

So no chance you can find the boost control then?


----------



## noname

No tried and tried but no adaptions with the boost name or similar... Maybe and I repeat maybe, if the unit 17 had labels for any bit, we would've activated more things and easily..
I presumo is only with the TTs software!

I don't remember who told me, but someone here did bought a cable from stemei and the TTs software...but I didn't hear anything about...


----------



## Waterskier

Hi ManuTT, have you got a code to disable the reset of auto-dimming internal mirror? Thanks in advance


----------



## noname

Pardon me but I don't know this kind of optional..ori didn't understand what you mean..


----------



## Waterskier

I have this auto dimming mirror and the default position is on, every time coming back after you restart the car. I'd like to disable this reset, that is if I switch off the mirror I want to find it always the same.


----------



## Waterskier

auto dimming mirror


----------



## noname

I get ii..I disn't see a function like that.. I can check!


----------



## eagle4

Hi ManuTT,

I don't speak English very well, so I do not participate in this forum. I'm about audi-passion forum and other cars forum. But I'll be interested by the file password: High Beam Assist (with or without light sensor, front camera required) and Coming/Leaving home (for TT with xenon) if it's possible !

A other question : there are not private message on this forum ? I don't found it !

Thank's a lot !


----------



## eagle4

Nobody can't guive me the password ?

Thank's


----------



## ZaniCWB

Hello! Anyone actually got the red zone but keeping the TT logo? Mine had only bit 5 checked from factory. I've tried checking bit 1, bit 2 and also bit 1 and 2 combined. None worked. No red zone, no TTS logo. To Manu: my car is an early 15/16, standard TT 2.0 petrol.


----------



## noname

Check my guide, I updated it recently that coding for newer cars


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> Check my guide, I updated it recently that coding for recently cars


Hi Manu! Thanks for replying. I did check the updated instructions but I guess I'm doing something wrong. Did you leave any other bit checked (like bit 5 in my case)? Did you get the red zone and the TT logo at the same time?


----------



## eagle4

Thank's MamuTT for your answer in PM. But I can't reply in PM ! "We are sorry, but you are not authorised to use this feature. You may have just registered here and may need to participate more to be able to use this feature."

So I'm from Toulon France,

I have many written for the Tiguan forum, I found not bad coding (turn signals, rain closing, improving speed counter ....)

http://www.foeaf.com/forum-tiguan/searc ... d%5B0%5D=7

I'm also on : http://www.vag-technique.fr/?action=forum and http://forums.audipassion.com/forum/298 ... -roadster/

I work and troubleshooting many members with my Ross-Tech cable!

Thank's for your help !


----------



## noname

ZaniCWB said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check my guide, I updated it recently that coding for recently cars
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Manu! Thanks for replying. I did check the updated instructions but I guess I'm doing something wrong. Did you leave any other bit checked (like bit 5 in my case)? Did you get the red zone and the TT logo at the same time?
Click to expand...

you should have only one bit already checked as standard, leave it (bit 5). then add the flags following the coding for your car , close the car and leave it for a while.
some users had the change immediately and some like me after a while..


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> ZaniCWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check my guide, I updated it recently that coding for recently cars
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Manu! Thanks for replying. I did check the updated instructions but I guess I'm doing something wrong. Did you leave any other bit checked (like bit 5 in my case)? Did you get the red zone and the TT logo at the same time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should have only one bit already checked as standard, leave it (bit 5). then add the flags following the coding for your car , close the car and leave it for a while.
> some users had the change immediately and some like me after a while..
Click to expand...

Ok, here is the news after tinkering a bit with the combinations:

(none) standard TT logo + no red zone + normal font
(bit 0) TTs logo + red zone + italic font
(bit 1) TTrs logo + red zone + italic font
(bit 2) no changes noticed, all standard

On my car, bit 5 came checked from factory.


----------



## noname

you forgot to tick bit 1 and bit 2 together!


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> you forgot to tick bit 1 and bit 2 together!


Manu, it finally worked! Thank you so much. You're the code master, no doubt. I was under the impression that I should not tick two bits combined (1+2) at the same time. Reading back, I shall thanks *audinut* too, whom first noticed it could be done.

For future reference, my car is a standard TT MY16 2.0 petrol: (bit 1+2) TT logo + red zone + italic font


----------



## noname

you have right to underline that but the combination of 2 bit is for some cars and I don't know exactly when they are my15 or 16 etc...
thanks and happy to help


----------



## eagle4

eagle4 said:


> Thank's MamuTT for your answer in PM. But I can't reply in PM ! "We are sorry, but you are not authorised to use this feature. You may have just registered here and may need to participate more to be able to use this feature."
> 
> So I'm from Toulon France,
> 
> I have many written for the Tiguan forum, I found not bad coding (turn signals, rain closing, improving speed counter ....)
> 
> http://www.foeaf.com/forum-tiguan/searc ... d%5B0%5D=7
> 
> I'm also on : http://www.vag-technique.fr/?action=forum and http://forums.audipassion.com/forum/298 ... -roadster/
> 
> I work and troubleshooting many members with my Ross-Tech cable!
> 
> Thank's for your help !


Can I have the password ? :?


----------



## eagle4

Thank's a lot !!!!


----------



## ZaniCWB

Update: my car somehow reverted to its standard, which means no red zone and no italic font... Did anyone with a TT (not TTS/TTRS) experience that before?


----------



## noname

That is odd..never happened.. check again you have those 2 flagged bit, delete them, close the car and do the coding again then close again.
Maybe you did many tries and it's went crazy ahah 
Anyway, a coding or is saved or not but can't change itself the status


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> That is odd..never happened.. check again you have those 2 flagged bit, delete them, close the car and do the coding again then close again.
> Maybe you did many tries and it's went crazy ahah
> Anyway, a coding or is saved or not but can't change itself the status


Ok Manu, I'll give it a go later and let you know the outcome.


----------



## ZaniCWB

Well, mine is stubborn. Let me run through: If I set bit '0' then I get TTS logo + red zone + italic font. If I uncheck that bit '0' and set bits '1' and '2' combined, I see right away through the window (after reseting the VC followed by stepping out and locking the car) that the standard TT logo is back in place, although the red zone and italic font remain. But after a while, when I get back to the car, it reverted all back to standard, so no red zone and regular font style. Any idea of what could be going wrong here?


----------



## noname

Seems the coding is it compatible but it's very strange.
My idea is to revert to stock then close the car and wait..then do the coding for the red zone and not switch from TTs logo to only red zone.
Every time you do a coding turn off and lock the car.. wait a while to allow the computer to turn off.

You can also try only the 3 bit or some combination with the 1 and 2, that byte is dedicated to the screen logo like any other Audi


----------



## audinut

ZaniCWB said:


> Well, mine is stubborn. Let me run through: If I set bit '0' then I get TTS logo + red zone + italic font. If I uncheck that bit '0' and set bits '1' and '2' combined, I see right away through the window (after reseting the VC followed by stepping out and locking the car) that the standard TT logo is back in place, although the red zone and italic font remain. But after a while, when I get back to the car, it reverted all back to standard, so no red zone and regular font style. Any idea of what could be going wrong here?


Try to set tick bit 1 and 2 together so you can see the right combination you have. Then turn off the car, turn back on, then uncheck bit 2 (leave bit 1 ticked). That's it.


----------



## ZaniCWB

audinut said:


> ZaniCWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, mine is stubborn. Let me run through: If I set bit '0' then I get TTS logo + red zone + italic font. If I uncheck that bit '0' and set bits '1' and '2' combined, I see right away through the window (after reseting the VC followed by stepping out and locking the car) that the standard TT logo is back in place, although the red zone and italic font remain. But after a while, when I get back to the car, it reverted all back to standard, so no red zone and regular font style. Any idea of what could be going wrong here?
> 
> 
> 
> Try to set tick bit 1 and 2 together so you can see the right combination you have. Then turn off the car, turn back on, then uncheck bit 2 (leave bit 1 ticked). That's it.
Click to expand...

Hi audinut, thanks for responding and trying to help. I followed your advice last night, did the procedure above and in the end got only bit '1' checked. Well, this morning I had the TTRS logo + red zone + italic font. Your advice helped me identifying possibilities. I definitely believe my car should get the 16/17 instructions on this. So, I got back in and also checked bit '2' and left it locked. I'll post back the progress later today.


----------



## ZaniCWB

No go guys. My car somehow just returns to standard. Only progress in getting the red zone + italic font is checking bit '0' and getting used to the TTS logo... unfortunately.


----------



## noname

first time in almost 10 years of coding that happens a thing like that..I really don't know what to do..I can only think that your model, newer, can shows the red zone ticking or other bit or 0 1 2 together..so, if you have time to try, check some combinations with bit 0 1 2. if no luck, try with bit 3 but no the others.


----------



## noname

They wrote a guide but the race function doesn't change anything..


----------



## Victorbarbieri

Helo ManuTT,

i cant find the code for the img from your signature ? can u give me the steps?

https://gifyu.com/images/TTf2432.gif this mod.

Thank you for the thread it save my life here in Brazil  our TT come naked in comparision of europe or USA tt.


----------



## Helljumper

Happy Sunday all!

ManuTT I am new to these forums and I can't seem to PM just yet. I'm looking to carry out some modifications to my TT s8 and I'm going to try and carry out a lot of the modifications on here. One I would like to do is the High Beam Assist (with or without light sensor, front camera required) so can I please have the password?

Also question for anyone, is it possible to automatically engage the handbrake when the car is placed in park?

Kind regards,

Bryn


----------



## noname

Victorbarbieri said:


> Helo ManuTT,
> 
> i cant find the code for the img from your signature ? can u give me the steps?
> 
> https://gifyu.com/images/TTf2432.gif this mod.
> 
> Thank you for the thread it save my life here in Brazil  our TT come naked in comparision of europe or USA tt.


In sorry but you need matrix led to have those indicators, there is no coding for that!


----------



## eagle4

Hi,

So I try HBA, but I have a problem at the first point :

You write : "(2) assistant light function .... change to present"

But wich one is the good ? :










Thank's


----------



## noname

You have the newest version of vag and seems there is no number for any channel..try to take a picture from the first assistance light channel
Or if someone faster than me can check our channel 2 in German how is called


----------



## eagle4

Hi,

Thank's for answer, but I don't understand exactly with picture you want ?

I not have number of channel on my VCDS...
:?


----------



## noname

Take some picture where I can see all the "assistance light function" so I can translate from German and check with my vag..
I'm sorry but I didn't know there aren't channel numbers anymore i the new version!


----------



## eagle4

On my picture above, it's all channel with "assistance light function" !

On the new version, you can select a portion of text, I entered the text: "assistance light function"

I will try to translate the german !


----------



## noname

The channel number 2 is "Menuesteueurung fernlichtassistent"


----------



## eagle4

Thank's I will try tomorrow !


----------



## noname

Good! Let me know if you need something else


----------



## eagle4

Coding works !!

Now I must try by night !!

Thank's again !


----------



## noname

I know it works!! Ahaha I spent a lot of time!!


----------



## giusemanuel

Hi guys,
I have a tt mk3 my2015 and i have enabled red zone in revs counter by enabling bit 1 of byte 9.
The result is this:









Is it normal that i have 8k rpm while originally only 6k rpm?










Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Yes if you have a tdi! The coding applies the TTs layout so replacing yours now it shows 8k..but remember you can't reach even 7k! Ahaha
Important thing is that the red zone starts like the original at 4.7k


----------



## giusemanuel

Yes, i have tdi my 2015 model. It's very big red zone 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

very noisy out there!!


----------



## eagle4

ManuTT Hi, I come to you I have a another "problem":

My rear turn signals are not "scrolling", yet it seemed to me that they should have been "scrolling".

A video to better explain:

http://sebricka.chez-alice.fr/Audi/cligno.MOV

Do you know a VCDS setting for whether scrolling ??

Thank's


----------



## noname

they're static if you have xeno..do you have them? or do you have led?
anyway, to have dynamic indicators on the rear, there is the need to buy new rear lights and add 2 wires..bit expensive for a light effect


----------



## eagle4

I have Xenon ....

And you're right, it's to expensive for a light effect ! 

Thank's


----------



## audinut

Successfully did it today


----------



## noname

found that!


----------



## ZaniCWB

audinut said:


> Successfully did it today


Did it on a non-matrix led light?


----------



## noname

Matrix..there are dynamic indicators..
But is possible do it also in non matrix led


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> Matrix..there are dynamic indicators..
> But is possible do it also in non matrix led


For non-matrix, coding only Manu?


----------



## noname

No no it's the same coding


----------



## stumardy

ManuTT said:


> No no it's the same coding


Can you tell us how to do this on the front lights if we don't have the matrix LEDs. I have the rear sweeping indicators but are we able to make the front ones do this as per the above posts? Can you give us the vcds info? As I would love to do this.


----------



## noname

The coding is to keep drl on while you have turn indicators on..and all the possible coding are on the first page of this thread


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> The coding is to keep drl on while you have turn indicators on..and all the possible coding are on the first page of this thread


Did it too! Thanks Manu, it does look a lot better.


----------



## noname

I prefer drl off because of my dynamic indicators but if were you, I would set the brightness at 30 like the original dim value for the position and so you can clearly see the indicator without any disturb from the drl light


----------



## tommyknocker

I Set Dlr at 30 , I really like the final effect, like as well how the Dlr's bright back after the indicators get off. Nice indeed. While I had the cable on I had a go for the mmi service position for whippers, piece of cake . Weird it wasn't a default function since the graphic is quite detailed with whippers in red against the grey car.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tommyknocker

Finally coding list is getting fat...;-)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

If it wasn't for me....and few great help


----------



## tommyknocker

Ahahah still kinda hoping more to come .... As soon as A3/4 guys start to tear apart that unit 17!!

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

I found a good coding and if I remember correct, some users were very annoyed about the pop up!!
now, you can decrease how many days in advance the car will warn you about the incoming service


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> I found a good coding and if I remember correct, some users were very annoyed about the pop up!!
> now, you can decrease how many days in advance the car will warn you about the incoming service


Did it Manu, thanks. FYI and future reference, regarding the 'service position front wiper on MMI', on my car I only needed to code unit [9]: everything was already active on unit [5F]. My VCDS labels are all changed as well, guess a newer version (16.8.1).


----------



## noname

Yeah mine too only the 9..but to be sure, I've preferred to check all parameters.
new adaptions name with the new version of vag are very messed up..I'll remain with the 15.8.. I don't remember which I have!


----------



## mjhamilton

ManuTT said:


> The coding is to keep drl on while you have turn indicators on..and all the possible coding are on the first page of this thread


So to be clear you can get dynamic indicators on the front by making the drls stay on? Is it really as simple as this?

And for us in the cheap seats can you please just post the exact setting to adjust as I see several around drl on the first page please

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Dynamic indicators are only for matrix led and there is no coding, you need to buy matrix headlights at least!
About which drl coding you need info?


----------



## mjhamilton

ManuTT said:


> Dynamic indicators are only for matrix led and there is no coding, you need to buy matrix headlights at least!
> About which drl coding you need info?


ah got it - I read it as the guy asking about making the fronts work and you saying it was just a matter of coding the DRL's 

My mistake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

I'm sorry..I ve very tried and tried to get dynamic indicators but there is no chance


----------



## Azerty008

Hello ,
I use a VCDS , and I am unable to activate the sound. it remains mute in the sound logo that is crossed out.
is that it's already happened?
Yet I have given all the codes as before.
is it possible to do a reset?

thx from france


----------



## noname

Which sound? The heartbeat when you open the door?


----------



## Azerty008

ManuTT said:


> Which sound? The heartbeat when you open the door?


all sound , navigation, radio, media, phone, heartbeat etc


----------



## noname

pardon me but I think I can't understand what is your situation..


----------



## visuar

Tried some of these out this weekend on my 2016 NAR TTR and wanted to provide some feedback. Thanks so much for putting this all together Manu!

DRL brightness while turn indicators are on. This worked great! Do you know what the default value are for DRL without indicators Manu?

Delay window rolling power when opening door. This one worked great too! Nice for the times where I forget to roll up the windows before turning the car off.

Enable g-meter. As mentioned this doesn't always work. On mine it showed properly, but numbers never changed and remained at 0.0. Not a problem, just wanted to confirm it doesn't always work.

Add red zone in the revs counter. Worked great too and have a nice TT RS logo now :lol:


----------



## noname

Thanks for the feedback..actually gmeter appears with a basic graphic on newer TT, on Q7 and A4 appears with the same graphic in the R8, plus the two torque and power graphics..but the don't work anyway.

DRL value is 127 set by Audi but correspond to 100% when you change other values by yourself, anyway, never go over 100..
will the logo help you to sleep well at night?! Ahaha


----------



## visuar

It definitely does as it's unlikely the roadster TT RS (or even the TTS? [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) will ever show up here... sigh


----------



## What Steve Did

Has anyone managed to do the traffic sign recognitions coding using an ODBEleven? If so, any chance of a step by step how-to?


----------



## noname

Coding is the same..I assume no differences to do it


----------



## What Steve Did

ManuTT said:


> Coding is the same..I assume no differences to do it


Think it's my mistake. I'd assumed that the TDI TT had the front facing camera installed, but I guess it doesn't.


----------



## noname

Maybe there is only the camera behind the mirror..there are two types depending from the optional


----------



## TheFlash86

Hi, tried to code drl brightness while turn indicators are on, but it failed on my my2015. Need a security access. Where can I find it? Thanks

Inviato dal mio Huawei P9 Plus


----------



## noname

after you select the unit, click on security access the click on the blank space and wait the pop up with the security number..if it doesn't come up, there is no need to write it for that unit


----------



## TheFlash86

Grazie Manu, I'll try as soon as I can.

Inviato dal mio Huawei P9 Plus


----------



## ppdix

Hi. My wife just got a 2016 TT without navigation or backup camera but with parking sensors. We can hear the beeping but there is no visual display like in my car. Is there a way to enable it with vag com? Please let me know. Thanx a lot. Patrick


----------



## noname

First page


----------



## Ecker

Hello ManuTT,

as I read in the forum you are very competent in the subject VCDS.
For this I have the following question.

In Germany, the automatic activation of the parking distance control is not automatically active below 10 km/h.
Is there an option with the VCDS that the PDC automatically is activated under a speed of 10 km/h?


----------



## noname

Normally the car switches on by itself the parking radar if detects an obstacle below 10 or 15 km/h I don't remember..
Mine TT is from Germany too and it works as I described..

The only options are to adjust the speed threshold and to deactivate the obstacles auto detect

On the first page you can find both options, just tick the bit to activate the function instead of un-tick it as the guide says!


----------



## noname

found an interesting coding for who has a "better half" not so sweet sometime...and I'm currently trying to pair this function with a button on the deck (they are programmable between them) ahahaha









over that, I've added non the first page a little fix for who has not anymore the number of keys paired to the car after did some coding.


----------



## ppdix

ManuTT said:


> Normally the car switches on by itself the parking radar if detects an obstacle below 10 or 15 km/h I don't remember..
> Mine TT is from Germany too and it works as I described..
> 
> The only options are to adjust the speed threshold and to deactivate the obstacles auto detect
> 
> On the first page you can find both options, just tick the bit to activate the function instead of un-tick it as the guide says!


HI Manu, I couldn't find the auto activation of the parking radars on the first page. 
Could u please direct me to the code?
Cheers
Pat


----------



## noname

-Disable auto engaging parking sensors in traffic
They'll automatically turn on when you put in R or press the sensors' button (thanks to ... for the update)
Unit 10
Security access 71679
Coding
Byte 3
Disable bit 4

In your case, enable that bit


----------



## JakG

ManuTT said:


> -Enable auto handbrake when shift in P (my cable can't have access at this unit, so not tested)
> Unit 53
> Security access, code 78713
> Adaption
> Find "shift p to epb"
> Activate it and done.
> 
> -Release automatically parking brake without seat belt (my cable can't have access at this unit, so not tested)
> Unit 53
> Security access, code 78713
> Adaption, find the function and activate it


Has anyone managed to get this to work? My cable is latest version and it doesn't allow me access.

thanks for all your work btw


----------



## noname

We can't activate this function and as far as I recall, we don't have that unit


----------



## cheechy

Can't get unit 10 to show up in obeleven any ideas how I access ?

Also wouldn't mind knowing how much to do a mmi reset please. Searched everywhere can't seem to find combo of buttons needed. Thanks


----------



## Ashstan

Hi guys i know this has probably been asked loads of times. I tried to activate traffic sign recognition. Im getting the menu greyed out on the mmi. I tried the extra code at the bottom to solve this but it wouldnt accept it. Gave me an error wouldnt let me check bits in bytes 1 or 16. I have 2016/17 tt with lane assist and nav. Anyone solved this or cant i code it on my car? Thanks


----------



## noname

cheechy said:


> Can't get unit 10 to show up in obeleven any ideas how I access ?
> 
> Also wouldn't mind knowing how much to do a mmi reset please. Searched everywhere can't seem to find combo of buttons needed. Thanks


Press together central knob,navi,radio buttons


----------



## noname

Ashstan said:


> Hi guys i know this has probably been asked loads of times. I tried to activate traffic sign recognition. Im getting the menu greyed out on the mmi. I tried the extra code at the bottom to solve this but it wouldnt accept it. Gave me an error wouldnt let me check bits in bytes 1 or 16. I have 2016/17 tt with lane assist and nav. Anyone solved this or cant i code it on my car? Thanks


Already explained, for who didn't buy that optional, can't use the menu.
I found a bit to activate at the end of my guide on the first page it it's under testing, if someone wanna try...I can't anymore because already 2 times in Audi for a matrix reset for other coding and I prefer have that menu greyed!


----------



## Timar

Hi ManuTT,

On the first page there is a coding for Automatic closing windows when raining after Park; does this option work to someone, in my car doesn't work.

Have one more question, I retrofitted Cruise control but can't activate it, can you help?


----------



## noname

Raining coding works but the car cuts the power after 30 seconds so the auto closing is not available anymore.
I left it as it is because it doesn't show the menu on the vc and was a blindly coding so I don't wanna risk in some unit..but I'll check it again!

For the cruise control send me your email in pm and I'll see what I can do, you'll have to send me some pictures and I'll check


----------



## audinut

ManuTT said:


> Raining coding works but the car cuts the power after 30 seconds so the auto closing is not available anymore.
> I left it as it is because it doesn't show the menu on the vc and was a blindly coding so I don't wanna risk in some unit..but I'll check it again!
> 
> For the cruise control send me your email in pm and I'll see what I can do, you'll have to send me some pictures and I'll check


Not true. At least with my car. Raining sensors always work when the car is locked.

As long as the car is locked, and windows are down. When there is a rain / water splash to windshield then the windows are rolled up automatically.

Haven't tested if it worked when the car unlocked or not though.


----------



## Timar

Hello audinut,

Can you please post exact coding that you use to activate Rain Closing option on your car?
I followed ManuTT coding from the first page but in my car option doesn't work.
Which rain sensor you have installed in your car?

Thank you in advance


----------



## noname

we have the same sensor if there is the rain/light sensor with front camera...RFLS is the name.
the coding works only for few seconds and only after you turn off the car, if you try again without turn on/off the engine, it won't work.
obviously light switch and wiper lever have to be on auto.

post your coding and we'll see


----------



## Timar

Hi ManuTT,

I can't send you my email address in PM because I still don't have rights to send PM.


----------



## Ashstan

Also couldnt get the red slanted rev counter, i could get every logo but when selected bit 1+2 it just got rid of all logos just audi badge. Anyone had the same problem?

Thanks


----------



## ZaniCWB

Ashstan said:


> Also couldnt get the red slanted rev counter, i could get every logo but when selected bit 1+2 it just got rid of all logos just audi badge. Anyone had the same problem?
> 
> Thanks


I guess I had. Please read back a couple of pages.


----------



## Ashstan

Yea i noticed i cant even get the red zone lol just logos


----------



## nig327

HI ManuTT

could you PM me the password for the HBA file.

many thanks and keep up the great work .....


----------



## audinut

Timar said:


> Hello audinut,
> 
> Can you please post exact coding that you use to activate Rain Closing option on your car?
> I followed ManuTT coding from the first page but in my car option doesn't work.
> Which rain sensor you have installed in your car?
> 
> Thank you in advance


It was set like that from factory and I didn't touch anything further.

But I've done on Audi Q5 and other VW models and they are working as expected.

Make sense to me as there is no point just to have it active a couple of seconds then got cut out.

Maybe there is extra coding somewhere in TT which we dont know yet (especially those in long coding helpers which we cannot access at the moment)


----------



## Timar

audinut,

Can you please send me autoscan from your car?


----------



## noname

after spent 2 days to solve this rain closure function, I had this situation and it's the only that works on my car.
this is the scenario:
it's raining, we have the wiper lever on auto
we park
turn off the car
"put the wiper lever in off position"
go out and close the car
IF, rain again before few seconds or we touch the sensor, the car will close windows otherwise if we wait one minute or more, nothing happens

I read this coding has always caused many incompatibilities with VW Audi Skoda and old/new sensors etc so it's not 100% perfect..I thought the lever had to be in auto position but it won't work if in that position.

now, happy to hear your try!


----------



## Coola_banane

Hi,

This thread might have died.
I just got a TTc -16 with S-Line.

I've been browsing through this whole thread without seeing any requests regarding the automatic spoiler.

So here's what I need help with:

I want the spoiler to automatically raise when I turn on the ignition in the car or start the car.
I also (this is the most wanted feature) the spoiler to go down when I turn off the car.

And of course, I'm really interested in the dynamic light indicators, I have Xenon Plus.

Is this possible?

Best regards,
CB


----------



## noname

Coola_banane said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread might have died.
> I just got a TTc -16 with S-Line.
> 
> I've been browsing through this whole thread without seeing any requests regarding the automatic spoiler.
> 
> So here's what I need help with:
> 
> I want the spoiler to automatically raise when I turn on the ignition in the car or start the car.
> I also (this is the most wanted feature) the spoiler to go down when I turn off the car.
> 
> And of course, I'm really interested in the dynamic light indicators, I have Xenon Plus.
> 
> Is this possible?
> 
> Best regards,
> CB


sorry to say it, but you did ask 2 impossible things! ahah
dynamic indicators are possible only on the rear changing lights and adding a wire so too expensive to obtain a light effect


----------



## Coola_banane

ManuTT said:


> Coola_banane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This thread might have died.
> I just got a TTc -16 with S-Line.
> 
> I've been browsing through this whole thread without seeing any requests regarding the automatic spoiler.
> 
> So here's what I need help with:
> 
> I want the spoiler to automatically raise when I turn on the ignition in the car or start the car.
> I also (this is the most wanted feature) the spoiler to go down when I turn off the car.
> 
> And of course, I'm really interested in the dynamic light indicators, I have Xenon Plus.
> 
> Is this possible?
> 
> Best regards,
> CB
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to say it, but you did ask 2 impossible things! ahah
> dynamic indicators are possible only on the rear changing lights and adding a wire so too expensive to obtain a light effect
Click to expand...

Haha that sucks!

So the spoiler thing is not possible either? I really hate the manual setup, I have to restart the engine and pull down the spoiler each time since I always forget!

Do you mean that the rear lights is possible? Or do I have to add a wire?


----------



## noname

Spoiler can only be deactivated if you install the RS' that doesn't go up.
Rear lights need a wire but after you have new rear light..some here said that has tried with the dealer rear lights from a led model but didn't work


----------



## Coola_banane

Hi again Manu,

Could you please send me a message, just got my OBDEleven and have done some of your programming, can't get the G-Meter to work though, also need some explanation with Mirror drop during reverse.

I can also help you try some codes if you want .

Best regards,
CB


----------



## jryoung

I don't think the G meter actually works for anyone


----------



## noname

Exactly g-meter doesn't work even on new A4 and Q7 but they have a different screen than ours.

Did you change the coding for the passenger mirror? What do you need to know? How to set it?


----------



## drpokorn

jryoung said:


> I don't think the G meter actually works for anyone


Can you describe what you mean here? I've got a 2017 US-spec TT Roadster and enabled the G-meter based on ManuTT's guide.

I see both plausible real-time numbers while the car is in motion as well as peak values when the car is stopped. (The peak values can be reset back to zero on demand)

For people who have enabled it, but believe it doesn't work, what do you see?

Thanks


----------



## noname

Can you make a video?
Who tried to activate it has a no data graph..nothing happen


----------



## mikef4uk

Hi Manu

I wonder if you can help here

We have fitted a TTRS engine into a mk2 Golf, ecu is de-immobilised and was originally a STronic ecu that works in limp mode and allows 2psi boost

ECU now altered ny MRC to Manual and still in limp mode but allows 8psi boost

Stored faults are no comms with ABS/Steering sensor/Airbags

I have the option with VAG COM to deselect ABS/Airbags but the ecu will not allow it? VAG COM comes back with I think error30 or error35 'out of range'

Any thoughts?


----------



## noname

If you deselect a unit, that won't communicate with the car anymore so won't work..I think is normal that the cat doesn't allow you to deactivate the abs unit! Don't you think?!
Simply you can with vag..maybe and I repeat maybe, the vcp can otherwise only at Audi


----------



## mikef4uk

Thanks for the reply,that was what I thought, it's odd that VAG COM allows you to select the long coding for these delete options and then wont accept the coding.

The car is going to MRC to have them switched off within the software, there are also a few other VW based tuners who do this for the 'rally' lads


----------



## noname

Exactly you need an expert shop with its advanced software


----------



## zaydor

HI ManuTT

Could you PM me the password for the HBA file?

Many thanks


----------



## tommyknocker

drpokorn said:


> jryoung said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the G meter actually works for anyone
> 
> 
> 
> Can you describe what you mean here? I've got a 2017 US-spec TT Roadster and enabled the G-meter based on ManuTT's guide.
> 
> I see both plausible real-time numbers while the car is in motion as well as peak values when the car is stopped. (The peak values can be reset back to zero on demand)
> 
> For people who have enabled it, but believe it doesn't work, what do you see?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

This is all we got unfortunately










Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

uuuuuh ugly!


----------



## tommyknocker




----------



## noname

Better than mine! I don't have it!


----------



## floflo

Hi every body and many Thx to Manu. 
I received my ttroadster petrol With manual transmission.
I ve made With odbeleven many adaptations (hba, trafic sign recognition,...) 
I tried also gmeter but only Got 0 value in Red when i stop and 0 in Grey when i move. But i ve seen in my control unit sôme adaptations that are not listed in other backup i ve seen on the Web.

I ve Got 2 questions :
- i ve seen on a tts the design variant adaptation - variant 1 active. In mine, none is active. Does somebody know what is this code ? 
- i tried unlocking mirrorlink and some Internet options. I successfully add mirorlink menu,wifi hotspot working, but miror link don t work (With m'y Galaxy A5) and Google search destination. Does Someone have an idea ?

Thx in advance for your help and sorry for my bad english


----------



## noname

design variant should be another command to change the startup logo but none of them it's working on our car unlike other Audi where there are some logo.
mirror link it's not the function that means and maybe it may be related to the cars with car play so it means your car has the same unit and it's ready...but it's mostly a thought!
google search is the function that allow to receive addresses from google on your computer sent to the car, the'll be available on myAudi destinations


----------



## david.beeston

Hey Manu,

Ever manage to work out how to get either the gear change symbol or the additional sports displays on the left as per this previous post....

download/file.php?id=235745&mode=view


----------



## noname

Nothing we can't do..Audi will load the corrispettive software into the car unit depending from the model so, the only way to have a different layout, is ask Audi to do it but the dealer can't because it's only an online thing!


----------



## drpokorn

tommyknocker said:


> This is all we got unfortunately
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk












On mine (with g-meter enabled) the numbers will turn red when stopped and indicate peak values since last reset.

During active movement, they'll be white and dynamically indicate direction of force with the target in the middle moving towards the perceived direction of gravity.

Sorry my peak numbers are so low... I'm still in the break-in period on the car.


----------



## Omychron

drpokorn said:


> tommyknocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all we got unfortunately
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On mine (with g-meter enabled) the numbers will turn red when stopped and indicate peak values since last reset.
> 
> During active movement, they'll be white and dynamically indicate direction of force with the target in the middle moving towards the perceived direction of gravity.
> 
> Sorry my peak numbers are so low... I'm still in the break-in period on the car.
Click to expand...

You must be one of the first posting a working G-meter.  
You just programmed it with OBD Eleven? And what's your VC software version?
I would still like to get this to work!


----------



## noname

As I said before,it's a unit question and since it's car is a US market,maybe they have different unit.
Anyway, write your coding to activate the g-meter but I presume it'll be the same than ours!


----------



## tommyknocker

drpokorn said:


> tommyknocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all we got unfortunately
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On mine (with g-meter enabled) the numbers will turn red when stopped and indicate peak values since last reset.
> 
> During active movement, they'll be white and dynamically indicate direction of force with the target in the middle moving towards the perceived direction of gravity.
> 
> Sorry my peak numbers are so low... I'm still in the break-in period on the car.
Click to expand...

very very jealous!!!   
curious to note that numbers turn red also on mine and with eng running are white, for the rest you did same coding as we from what i got, so as Manu says it's a question of different hardware. 
just curious to see if new arrived tt's in europe are the same as your.


----------



## Ashstan

I got my audi tt a few weeks ago. Newer version with lane assist cruise control armrest as standard. The drive select is on the other side of the console too. Il try to code the g force at the weekend see if it works on mine


----------



## noname

Ashstan said:


> I got my audi tt a few weeks ago. Newer version with lane assist cruise control armrest as standard. The drive select is on the other side of the console too. Il try to code the g force at the weekend see if it works on mine


And I'm gonna burn your car if it works..I'll be in London in few day so....


----------



## stumardy

Hey what does the "Show oil level on the MMI" VCDS hack look like and where about does it put it or in which menu?

This would be a great feature to unlock!


----------



## Ashstan

ManuTT said:


> Ashstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my audi tt a few weeks ago. Newer version with lane assist cruise control armrest as standard. The drive select is on the other side of the console too. Il try to code the g force at the weekend see if it works on mine
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm gonna burn your car if it works..I'll be in London in few day so....
Click to expand...

Haha hope it does although i cant get the red zone in the revs or italic font just the logo. I want the red zone more than a g force monitor haha


----------



## noname

I can bring my unit and swap with yours if you want...it's just a matter of coding...!!
check my guide because we have updated for new cars...kinda...


----------



## Ashstan

ManuTT said:


> I can bring my unit and swap with yours if you want...it's just a matter of coding...!!
> check my guide because we have updated for new cars...kinda...


Hmm Yea ok im ok with that. I dont have access to text messages on mine anymore either, i dont like the updated software

I have tried doing the coding for red zone on newer cars but no good so im giving up on it


----------



## floflo

I try same coding (bit 1 and 2 ticked With obdeleven) and i only have the logo. I tried With just bit 1 than just 2.... Same results... Only logo change (immediatly...see it when Switch off).
I try engine on than only ignition on. 
In byte9 before coding, all bits were unchecked 
Another idea ?


----------



## noname

I said to wait few hours because like in my case, the red zone appeared the day after!!


----------



## Ashstan

I have had mine coded like this for two weeks still nothing just an audi logo no TT TTS TTRS no redzone it came with bit 5 checked if i remeber rightly

Also could i possibly have the password for HBA please. Will it work on mine? I have lane assist and auto headlights is this all i need? Thanks


----------



## noname

You have to change only the bit in the guide and leave any other bit (4-5-6-7) as they are
Hba requires front camera behind the central mirror, if you have lane assist you have the camera!


----------



## Ashstan

Sweet thanks for that manu il try HBA.
And yea iv left other bits coded as it came and also checked 1/2 it has started a couple of times with no numbers or colour on the rev counter just two rings for a split second, like its trying to load something but it just loads the normal after a second so i guess its a no go.
Iv also tried a reset multiple times. I can get the different logos no problem but never got the red zone. I really want it !!! Haha makes me sad id better get g force working. Btw myself, and i think everyone else in this thread really appriciates the work and effort you put into this. Your a top guy manu, cheers


----------



## noname

Did you try only bit 1?
Then try with 0 and 2
And in the end 0 and 1
Reset every time and lock the car and wait a while


----------



## Ashstan

Yea iv tried many combinations. i will give it another go at the weekend see if i can crack it


----------



## noname

Remember to wait a while after the coding..mine was a surprise the day after!!


----------



## floflo

Same for me. I tried since sunday. 
Come to my car. Ignition on. Coding than mmi reset. Turn off then go sleeping or working for hours.
I Will try bit 0 tomorrow.


----------



## Ashstan

Lets see if we can sort it


----------



## noname

It's a simple coding present in all cars and trust me, it works on mine 03/2015 so it works on yours!
For instance, cars older like mine don't have gmeter at all...few months later until half 2016 have the gmeter screen but doesn't work and from the my2017 instead seems to work!


----------



## floflo

I trust You and test tomorrow.
For the gmeter, i Got it but it does n t work(grey when move, but value remains at 0)
My 17 (2 weeks old).
I see à picture upload download coding and a devlopers menu in dashboard. I suppose someone already try it ?


----------



## noname

Unit also depend from optional installed etc..not always the year is a confirm but is a start point


----------



## ZaniCWB

Regarding TT(S) logo, red zone and italic font: doesn't surprise me and I too could not make it work. Check back pages 44/45 on this thread. In sum:

(none) standard TT logo + no red zone + normal font
(bit 0) TTs logo + red zone + italic font
(bit 1) TTrs logo + red zone + italic font
(bit 2) no changes noticed, all standard

* On my car, bit 5 came checked from factory.


----------



## swissboy1872

Hello !

can someone give me the code to keep the spoiler UP if it's possible ?

sorry for my english

Thank you very much guys.


----------



## noname

swissboy1872 said:


> Hello !
> 
> can someone give me the code to keep the spoiler UP if it's possible ?
> 
> sorry for my english
> 
> Thank you very much guys.


not possible to do that I'm sorry


----------



## floflo

Got it.... But bo'working...


----------



## noname

With the coding for the g-meter you also got those?!


----------



## floflo

In thé sport mode. 
Coding activated in dash board -engine data display... Only see it when engine is running


----------



## noname

Ok I know but which coding did you apply?? The lap timer one or the g-meter one?
Can you send me the vag number and the component number of your 5F and 17 unit?
They appear on the top of the window when you enter in those unit


----------



## floflo

None Of Them.
I try to change the Red counter. 
Usine Obdeleven While driving, i connect to dashboard coding. I see some possible coding that i neveu saw before (Even in backup unit)


----------



## floflo

Watch my history.


----------



## noname

Maybe some byte is different at this point since you have a '17..be careful.
On which unit did you find that value? Is it the 17 instruments?! It depends from many things, not everyone has the same adaptions


----------



## noname

To add this coding, I need the previous long coding then the new coding after you change it to active!


----------



## floflo

Sorry unit names are différent between obdeleven and vagcom. 
Unit 17 names dashboard here.
I think that informations are not allowed to Come to thé dashboard unit. May be some coding in 5f unit to open data transmission. 
I Will search for exportable data from my backup


----------



## noname

When you open the unit can you see the long coding?5f is for other optional and not for these data on the vc
If you can send the long coding I can analyze it now


----------



## floflo

I Can t see it easily. 
I have Got some unit coding value in my history but no change acter i ve made this coding. I thing i need to see each byte in long coding.... 
With Obdeleven, i need to be in my car connected With thé car and Internet.... 
I Will give you some screen shot


----------



## noname

I don't think you need internet but a picture of each byte is fine..just remember to deactivate that option before..
And the engine should be off when you're changing these things


----------



## floflo

It s thé problèm.
When engine off this coding is not visible...


----------



## noname

Ok then, see what you can do..if I don't have both coding I can't analyze the situation.. it's useful because if something's different on the '17 cars, there could be a problem! Do you need my email?
that engine data display isn't present on my unit and it can be only in the 17


----------



## Ashstan

floflo said:


> I Can t see it easily.
> I have Got some unit coding value in my history but no change acter i ve made this coding. I thing i need to see each byte in long coding....
> With Obdeleven, i need to be in my car connected With thé car and Internet....
> I Will give you some screen shot


So you only got the menu up when you were driving whilst connected with obdeleven or stationary?


----------



## floflo

In obdeleven acter driving some meters i connect thé dongle t'en connect m'y phone to thé dongle. 
In control unit 17 named dashboard submenu coding, at the vert ens Of the list there is thé engine data display. 
Once You activate it, mmi reset than You Will see it in sport display (affichage sport in French version)
Before that i ve already activate gmeter and lap stats.
That s it


----------



## floflo

Sorry Manu 
But see no change in longcoding unit...
I make many adaptations Today. So i Will test With clear data and made à backup White driving.


----------



## noname

ok but when you enter in the 17 unit you have to see its long coding!! so write it down before and after the activation..
I mean, if this value that you change from not active to active is the unit 17, it has to change one byte!


----------



## floflo

Manu
Before coding engine display i made long coding (store in my history - Nouvelle valeur in second picture) 
Just after coding engine data display i made another long coding (ancienne valeur in fort picture)... Nothing change....


----------



## noname

I've noticed 3 different byte
these two from first picture
04 AD 1910798400080307EEC09020C00008000000
04 AF 1910798400080307EEC09020C0 10 08000000

this one from second picture
04 AD 19107984000803 01 EEC09020C00008000000
so...now you should tell what you did change...


----------



## floflo

I understand but check the first picture. You ll see at the bottom engine data display coding. 
my long coding number have the same length than yours ? Maybe obdeleven truncate... I don t have experience With vagcom and audi


----------



## floflo

You Take thé wrong order. 
Check hours. 
Nouvelle valeur =New value after coding
Ancienne.... = old value before coding

Tommorow i Will roll back for testing. I understand it s frustating but i try to help. 
Can someone test it With obdeleven ? I remember someone have it With a MY17 here


----------



## noname

Hey, I'm French..
The fact is, the long coding is complete but as you can see, there are some different numbers before and after the coding..
You should say so,
-remove engine data
-take a picture of the long coding
-add engine data
-take another picture


----------



## floflo

Ok....your english is so better than mine. 
I Will do that. 
But i don t see difference in long coding on the screen shot


----------



## noname

no worries I'm here to help...taking again a look at your coding here my results:

04 AD 1910798400080307EEC09020C0 00 08000000
04 AF 1910798400080307EEC09020C0 10 08000000

byte 1 bit 7 enable
byte 15 bit 4 enable

there also are (but don't see them in the new coding so I don't know)
byte 9 bit 0 and 2 enable


----------



## floflo

Hi 
Sorry for the delay. 
You re Right Manu about bit coding. 
The thing is when i make coding With obdeleven, my action is stored immediatly in history, dashboard automaticly change after mmi reset but coding is stored few minutes later. 
See the picture 
At the bottom my ihm action 
At the top longcoding impact


----------



## floflo

Next step if possible :making it working 
Do You have some news from the guy that made gmeter having value ?


----------



## floflo

Also Got thé Red counter working n'y coding this


----------



## noname

So old coding is without engine data and new coding is with the option active?

That guy has graph working because his car is US so has different unit!if you with a 2017 car don't have if working, there is no way yet!


----------



## floflo

Byte 1 bit 7 Seems to be dual speedometer option - no effect


----------



## floflo

Yes. Old coding are without engine data display. 
I understand that gmeter need some hardware like our smartphone but engine display.... 
Got a fault code in 1 unit engine "improbable data" or something like that. I Will check this week-end.


----------



## floflo

I think in thé us manual there is à compass option With display in central miror... May be something hardware like this....


----------



## Ashstan

How did you get the red zone working?


----------



## noname

Compass on our cars doesn't work..it should be related to the compass on the central mirror.


----------



## floflo

For the Red zone, it Seems to be related to coding "variant" like thé Last screen shot. From1 to 4 no Red counter from 5 to... Red counter With différent logo (tts, etc.) 
I Will check all. 
Long coding value at the top Of screen shot


----------



## ZaniCWB

Ashstan said:


> How did you get the red zone working?


 I'm also interested in this.


----------



## Ashstan

floflo said:


> For the Red zone, it Seems to be related to coding "variant" like thé Last screen shot. From1 to 4 no Red counter from 5 to... Red counter With différent logo (tts, etc.)
> I Will check all.
> Long coding value at the top Of screen shot


Can you do a step by step on obdeleven to add red zone if you crack it, id love to do it thanks


----------



## floflo

I ll do that Of course


----------



## eagle4

Hi, yesterday, I try this :

Audi smartphone interface
unit 5F
adaption
(1)mobile phone voice control.... apple device change to installed
(2)mobile phone voice control.... other devices change to installed
(38)vehicle configuration google gal change to on
(39)vehicle configuration apple dio change to on
(??)vehicle configuration mirror link change to on

But that doesn't work. I don't have the menu : "audi smartphone interface".

What configuration of mmi should we have for this to work ?

Thank's for your work !


----------



## noname

eagle4 said:


> Hi, yesterday, I try this :
> 
> Audi smartphone interface
> unit 5F
> adaption
> (1)mobile phone voice control.... apple device change to installed
> (2)mobile phone voice control.... other devices change to installed
> (38)vehicle configuration google gal change to on
> (39)vehicle configuration apple dio change to on
> (??)vehicle configuration mirror link change to on
> 
> But that doesn't work. I don't have the menu : "audi smartphone interface".
> 
> What configuration of mmi should we have for this to work ?
> 
> Thank's for your work !


ahah you were immediately curious!!
did you do a reset?
once you have connected an iPhone or android phone, you should have an icon like in the picture...on some A3 the icon appears but the screen remains black and in other doesn't change anything at all (like you and me)


----------



## TheFlash86

It's an hw problem here. Something is missing in our mmi.

That's a shame

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

I do't know of hw or sw...I'm seriously thinking, after have tried hard other coding, that with a new software, you can get all! that why Audi doesn't update old cars like an old iPhone always updated.
obviously if during the year Audi changes a unit with more byte it's another matter but the fw is the solution!


----------



## stumardy

ManuTT said:


> I do't know of hw or sw...I'm seriously thinking, after have tried hard other coding, that with a new software, you can get all! that why Audi doesn't update old cars like an old iPhone always updated.
> obviously if during the year Audi changes a unit with more byte it's another matter but the fw is the solution!


Hi ManuTT, is this true for all of the TT range. we cannot unlock smart phone? would it be able to be unlocked in a UK spec TT?


----------



## TheFlash86

Really hope so.
But I've emailed audi Italia and they told me that there's no way to get the ASI into our old (lol) TT.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

exactly, like CarPlay..already asked a lot of info about updates and I can't understand why they won't do them!


----------



## noname

stumardy said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do't know of hw or sw...I'm seriously thinking, after have tried hard other coding, that with a new software, you can get all! that why Audi doesn't update old cars like an old iPhone always updated.
> obviously if during the year Audi changes a unit with more byte it's another matter but the fw is the solution!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ManuTT, is this true for all of the TT range. we cannot unlock smart phone? would it be able to be unlocked in a UK spec TT?
Click to expand...

yep, coding all for all TT..it depends only from the sw inside then..we have the adaption, even my older car, but not the sw so activating them I have no result


----------



## eagle4

> "ahah you were immediately curious!!
> did you do a reset?
> once you have connected an iPhone or android phone, you should have an icon like in the picture...on some A3 the icon appears but the screen remains black and in other doesn't change anything at all (like you and me) "


Thank you for your answer,

I did a reset (radio / nav / main button) between each coding because otherwise VCDS told me "out of range".

And despite everything on "installed","on", an iphone connected, I never had the menu "audi smartphone interface".

More than that, on my VCDS, when you choose "vehicle configuration mirror link", you don't have the choice "on", but :


----------



## noname

ok turn it on...
if the vag tells out of range, you have to press back and exit from the unit then re-enter and not do a reset.
so now, check all coding you did are stored.


----------



## eagle4

Ok, I will try this afternoon.

But wich one I must choose :

Function on hmi on
or Function on hmi off ????


----------



## noname

turn it on!


----------



## eagle4

Ok


----------



## floflo

This is the coding i used. 
Got smartphone interface, audi connect interface but none Of the are working. 
Audi connect OK it s normal because my vin is not registered, but i thought that Google earth working... 
For the smartphone interface m'y smartphone don t recognized thé car and is not recognized Too.


----------



## noname

do you have some new icon on the screen?
register your vin on myaudi website.
google heart works as soon as you have a data connection on your car


----------



## floflo

Yes. Icôn and menu via thé menu buttons. 
I Got thé native Wi-Fi hotspot but don t have SIM in thé mmi unit. I made the Wi-Fi connecting Internet via my phone hotspot. But when i try connecting audi connect or Google earth via map setting it Seems to be service unvailable


----------



## noname

with you phone teetering google heart works and so Audi connect but you have to log in in your audi connect! and to do that you have to register on the website


----------



## david.beeston

ManuTT said:


> Nothing we can't do..Audi will load the corrispettive software into the car unit depending from the model so, the only way to have a different layout, is ask Audi to do it but the dealer can't because it's only an online thing!


What makes you so certain that it needs different software, and not just that we haven't found the right bits to enable (like the red area was, and the logos are)?

For example, in module 17 there is an adaption called "Configuration of displayable contents-Upshift display in center panel" that doesn't seem to do anything on it's own. Perhaps that in combination with other parameters? I'm not saying it is, but wonder what makes you so sure it isn't possible.


----------



## eagle4

That doesn't work ! 

Nothing on the board :










I change adaptation, I close the car during 1 hour.


----------



## mickscull123

ManuTT said:


> with you phone teetering google heart works and so Audi connect but you have to log in in your audi connect! and to do that you have to register on the website


Hi ManuTT. Not wishing to hi-jack this thread, but I am looking for the password to open your HBA.pdf please. I am a newbie and am on my second TT now, a MK3 S-Line manual 1st reg June 2016. I never did post previously on this forum, so assume that is why I cannot pm you for the password.
Thanks in advance. You have some good coding on here.


----------



## noname

david.beeston said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing we can't do..Audi will load the corrispettive software into the car unit depending from the model so, the only way to have a different layout, is ask Audi to do it but the dealer can't because it's only an online thing!
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you so certain that it needs different software, and not just that we haven't found the right bits to enable (like the red area was, and the logos are)?
> 
> For example, in module 17 there is an adaption called "Configuration of displayable contents-Upshift display in center panel" that doesn't seem to do anything on it's own. Perhaps that in combination with other parameters? I'm not saying it is, but wonder what makes you so sure it isn't possible.
Click to expand...

that option is for older cockpit half analgesic and half digital lilke the A6 A8 where a big light blinks to suggest the gear change at high revs but obviously we don't have that light.
I say software because I tried many coding on different cars and so different part number and the result is that depending from the firmware, some option can be activated or visible.


----------



## tommyknocker

FloFlo as a matter of curiosity can you please post a pic of the gmeter with engine NOT running?


----------



## floflo

OK. I Will do this. Don t remember if it s Red or White.
I Will check also thé smartphone interface. I m nearly making it working. 
I have a question about audi connect. I créated an account on myaudi (Europe i think) and if s not connecting. I try mmi code provided by Android mmi connect app connected via my account.but not working. 
I saw on ross tech forum a backup Of 5f unit from à tts. And i saw à "spécific brand for application connect or something like that With value de.audi.mmiconnect. mine is empty
I think my tt is searching account on the wrong server. 
I try coding mine but obdeleven tell me value must be length 0....
Someone as an idea ?


----------



## noname

when you select audi connect, you have to write your email and password form myaudi account or the pin of your mmi and you can find it in the mmi app of your phone


----------



## floflo

Already test it. I Will show You


----------



## floflo

Gmeter With only ignition on


----------



## floflo

Engine data with only ignition on


----------



## noname

floflo said:


> Engine data with only ignition on


hoping you're not in Paris...I'll be at home about 21st Nov and I'll burn your car since you have the gmeter working!
I also have to burn another TT in London for another coding!!


----------



## tommyknocker

Thanks for the pic Floflo, I noted when you flag a bit on the unit17 the result comes immediately so knowing how it looks with just ignition on may help . Cheers

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

with obd11, do you have access to the hardware number of the unit 17?!


----------



## stumardy

How do we get this with VCDS? will this work to get G-meter and Torque/power graph in a MY16 TT????


----------



## floflo

I Will Take care... I m in Paris(courbevoie).. 
You re welcome Of course if You want to Take à drink.
For gmeter, it s not working. No value. 
But when coding off or on (engine display also) Don t need to stop engine. Only mmi reset.


----------



## noname

seem these graph work only in the US TT, maybe US market has different unit at all..the only result we can get is flo'!


----------



## noname

*NEWS*

if someone with non dynamic led on the rear can help me to take some picture, we can try to add a wire to get dynamic led.
more details at the end of my guide


----------



## ZaniCWB

floflo said:


> For the Red zone, it Seems to be related to coding "variant" like thé Last screen shot. From1 to 4 no Red counter from 5 to... Red counter With différent logo (tts, etc.)
> I Will check all.
> Long coding value at the top Of screen shot


Hi floflo, any progress on the red zone for the MY 16 and 17? I could only make it work with the TTS logo and my car is a standard TT.


----------



## Ashstan

What did you do to get the red zone working?


----------



## ZaniCWB

Ashstan said:


> What did you do to get the red zone working?


If the question is addressed to me Ashtan, I followed Manu's guide on 1st page. But on my car It only works with the TTS logo. Unfortunately.


----------



## floflo

For the moment i Got Red zone With tts or ttrs. Still testing


----------



## ZaniCWB

floflo said:


> For the moment i Got Red zone With tts or ttrs. Still testing


Same here.


----------



## Ashstan

I tried manus coding but couldnt get the red zone


----------



## noname

all you three, save the byte 9 value and the change it with 20 then return then exit, mmi reset and lock the car


----------



## Ashstan

My G meter is working YESSS!!!


----------



## noname

what?
write the coding and describe better the situation!!
which date is your car?
and post a picture!


----------



## Ashstan

ManuTT said:


> what?
> write the coding and describe better the situation!!
> which date is your car?
> and post a picture!


I used the coding you have put on the front page car was shipped last month. Cant post picture it says the size is too big


----------



## Ashstan

Still cant get red zone iv tried everything i need to know what bits flo has ticked in byte 09


----------



## noname

Did you try to change that byte above in 20?


----------



## Ashstan

On the g meter when i stop the numbers are red. When i move numbers change white and rhite dot in middle moves as im moving and numbers change so i guess its working as it should


----------



## Ashstan

ManuTT said:


> Did you try to change that byte above in 20?


What do you mean sorry for my ignorance


----------



## tommyknocker

Hi Ashstan,

can i bother you with few questions...

your car is US or Europe based?

is it possible for you to post your long coding sequence for the unit 17 it should be something looking like this:

04 2D 08 40 79 84 00 08 04 21 EC C0 90 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 (that's mine)

if you do a scan and save the text file, scroll down until you don't see ... Address 17: Instruments (J285) , can you copy and paste all your scan info from the unit 17? just to see how is coded and wich software version you're running

lastly... can you give us your model and optionals istalled??

thanks!!!

PS easiest way to post pics is to download Tapatalk on your tablet|smartphone and post pics from mobile device much faster and painless...


----------



## noname

Ashstan said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try to change that byte above in 20?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean sorry for my ignorance
Click to expand...

unit 17
byte 9
write 20 inside the byte the return, reset and lock the car

save your actual byte 9 value


----------



## Ashstan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashstan

Mines Europe im in uk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashstan

I will look to post long coding tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashstan

Is this it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

yes, which coding do have now?


----------



## Ashstan

ManuTT said:


> yes, which coding do have now?


Coding is for lap timer and g force thats all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyknocker

Thanks for the feedback Ashstan !

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stumardy

So now you have this code do you think you will be able to find the hack so we can all get the G-meter? Come on ManuTT you can sort it you VCDS GOD!


----------



## noname

The coding is the same but if the unit has not an update firmware, it happens nothing!!
Trust me I copied quite part of hi coding, I changed the TT on the screen, the fuel petrol/diesel etc..but in my case, very older firmware, the sport menu doesn't appear at all!
There are some situation:
No menù
Menu with g meter but empty
Menu with visible g meter but not working
Menu with visible g meter not working and power torque page empty
Menu with visible gmeter and torque but not working
Menu with working gmeter but not working torque
As you can see TT and TTs, from 2015 t0 2017 have different problem and this is why I say it's a fw thing!
Just think the gmeter works on a TT roadster!! So it's not a missing sensor or something we thought before..sensors are the same for the Quattro etc..


----------



## floflo

This is my info from 17 dashboard unit
Control unit: 17 Dash Board
System description: FBenRDW 
Software number: 8S0920790B 
Software version: 0290
Hardware number: 8S0920790B 
Hardware version: H39
ODX name: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X
ODX version: 001023


----------



## floflo

Can someone With gmeter or engine data working Can post Too ? 
For odbeleven user, You Can get Them acter made à backup Of the unit and export it by mail.
Thé history file contains this info in thé backup operation


----------



## floflo

Regarding audi connect, i Can get my tt connecting. It always Day service is unvailable.
I try :
- connecting via my audi account login and pwd
- connecting via pin code getting from myaudi. Com account 
- connecting via pincode getting from mmiconnect Android app acter log in With my audi account.(code is different from audi website) 
- connecting via tapping some numbers "au hasard"

Same résults..


----------



## floflo

Manu
Do You have some explanations Of each byte in 17 unit in order to understand différence ?


----------



## noname

floflo said:


> Regarding audi connect, i Can get my tt connecting. It always Day service is unvailable.
> I try :
> - connecting via my audi account login and pwd
> - connecting via pin code getting from myaudi. Com account
> - connecting via pincode getting from mmiconnect Android app acter log in With my audi account.(code is different from audi website)
> - connecting via tapping some numbers "au hasard"
> 
> Same résults..


service is unavailable happens sometime and if you don't have a data connection you'll get an error about it so, wait some time.
if you have selected audi connect then your username and passw or have selected login with pin, you don't have further things to do.


----------



## noname

floflo said:


> Manu
> Do You have some explanations Of each byte in 17 unit in order to understand différence ?


each byte often gathers many option each bit so it's not exclusive for one optional..
there are few exceptions where a byte regards only one thing but they are 2 or 3 er unit..so it's not possible to know them! also, the unit 17 is the only one without descriptions and is impossible to know everything there! unless try blindly risking some damages!


----------



## floflo

I Got some With obdeleven. I Can copy Them hère. 
For audi connect, i tried si c'est more than à week-end. Think i have an issue. It s possible to know if my car is really connected to Internet without connections to audi connect account ?


----------



## noname

any info is well appreciated!

if google heart works, or you can see "online" on the left bottom of the map, your car is connected to the internet.
then, the server problem is not linked to the data connection


----------



## Ashstan

This is my red zone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashstan

Ok guys iv cracked it it seems like the coding in byte 09 is now to change cars logo eg tt tts ttrs but in obd eleven you have to change the vehicle variant. I chose variant 6 so it gives red zone with ttrs logo in dial like above but has tt when closing the car. I have now tried variant 7 this gives just the red zone with TT logo when we switch it off























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashstan

Long coding with changes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

You have more design variant than me!!
Good find! 
Write the exact byte bit that you select so I can update the guide!
Byte 9
Bit ??
Design variant 7 is in the adaption of the 17 unit?


----------



## Ashstan

ManuTT said:


> You have more design variant than me!!
> Good find!
> Write the exact byte bit that you select so I can update the guide!


I didnt change any bit i just selected the variant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

So only the variant in the adaption list of the unit 17?!


----------



## Ashstan

ManuTT said:


> So only the variant in the adaption list of the unit 17?!


Yes i kept bit 5 checked in byte 09 like it came from factory if i selected 1/2 it changed only logo when switch off tts ttrs byte 09 had no effect on red zone. Variant 6 changed ttrs red zone variant 7 changed red zone no logo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashstan

So for later tt only variant in adaptions needs to be changed to variant 7 for red zone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Ok, I'll wait a reply from flo to confirm it then we're ok!


----------



## Ashstan

ManuTT said:


> Ok, I'll wait a reply from flo to confirm it then we're ok!


ok if you go back a couple of pages flo talks about the variant i didnt get it at the time i do now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Ok but he didn't try it..I can't say it's a secure coding without some test and I can't try it because it's too old my car


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> Ok but he didn't try it..I can't say it's a secure coding without some test and I can't try it because it's too old my car


I can try it Manu. Where do I change the variant within VCDS? My car has only bit 5 checked from factory.


----------



## floflo

I ve only checked for design variant 5 and 6.
I Will test 7 tomorrow for tt logo With Red zone. 
But for our later tt it is the coding option.


----------



## floflo

Ashstan
I Will be intéressed to know your 17 dashboard firmware and hardware version. Can You make à backup and post hère (like i explain some posts before) 
I want to know if some différence between our tt Can be explained by some fw différence.


----------



## noname

ZaniCWB said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok but he didn't try it..I can't say it's a secure coding without some test and I can't try it because it's too old my car
> 
> 
> 
> I can try it Manu. Where do I change the variant within VCDS? My car has only bit 5 checked from factory.
Click to expand...

Yes you can, unit 17,adaption and select design variant 7.
Reset and lock the car


----------



## Ashstan

floflo said:


> Ashstan
> I Will be intéressed to know your 17 dashboard firmware and hardware version. Can You make à backup and post hère (like i explain some posts before)
> I want to know if some différence between our tt Can be explained by some fw différence.


i can but i wont have access to my car for 5 days as i am working away

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> ZaniCWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok but he didn't try it..I can't say it's a secure coding without some test and I can't try it because it's too old my car
> 
> 
> 
> I can try it Manu. Where do I change the variant within VCDS? My car has only bit 5 checked from factory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you can, unit 17,adaption and select design variant 7.
> Reset and lock the car
Click to expand...

 No luck, it doesn't accept the code.
















Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## floflo

ZanyCWB
Can You try 5?
You Will have tts and Red zone if it s working

Ashstan
Thanx i Will waiting. 
Have You tried engine display ?


----------



## Ashstan

ZaniCWB said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZaniCWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok but he didn't try it..I can't say it's a secure coding without some test and I can't try it because it's too old my car
> 
> 
> 
> I can try it Manu. Where do I change the variant within VCDS? My car has only bit 5 checked from factory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you can, unit 17,adaption and select design variant 7.
> Reset and lock the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No luck, it doesn't accept the code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk
Click to expand...

damn wonder why nothing works on yours

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Try all of them..they won't damage anything but you have to reset and lock the car every time!!
Plus, if you receive the error, exit from the unit and enter again everytime


----------



## Ashstan

floflo said:


> ZanyCWB
> Can You try 5?
> You Will have tts and Red zone if it s working
> 
> Ashstan
> Thanx i Will waiting.
> Have You tried engine display ?


Yes i tried the engine display, i got the display it just didnt work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZaniCWB

Ashstan said:


> floflo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ZanyCWB
> Can You try 5?
> You Will have tts and Red zone if it s working
> 
> Ashstan
> Thanx i Will waiting.
> Have You tried engine display ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i tried the engine display, i got the display it just didnt work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Same here. Unfortunately, it doesn't work. BTW, I tried torque, power graph and g-meter, all do show up in VC but none of them work.


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> Try all of them..they won't damage anything but you have to reset and lock the car every time!!
> Plus, if you receive the error, exit from the unit and enter again everytime


I did, no luck Manu. It doesn't accept the coding.


----------



## noname

I don't remember, which value do you currently have on the byte 9?


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> I don't remember, which value do you currently have on the byte 9?


Only bit 5 is checked from factory.


----------



## noname

Ok try to change the byte value in 20 writing it then return and do it.
Save your currently value


----------



## ZaniCWB

ManuTT said:


> Ok try to change the byte value in 20 writing it then return and do it.
> Save your currently value











Manu: it is like that already.


----------



## noname

Try 21...otherwise I can't tell you other things to try at the moment


----------



## Ashstan

Ok so i jumped in my car to move it before work and its reverted back to standard. Back to the drawing board

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

You're not the first one...


----------



## Ashstan

ManuTT said:


> You're not the first one...


I think it worked on variant 6 but when i changed to variant 7 it removed the ttrs badge straight away and then the red zone some time after. I will try other variants at the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashstan

floflo said:


> I ve only checked for design variant 5 and 6.
> I Will test 7 tomorrow for tt logo With Red zone.
> But for our later tt it is the coding option.


Hey flo is your red zone still working?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floflo

Hey
Like You. 5 i Got tts and Red zone and 6 ttrs and redzone.
Thé logo are only on the counter and not on the start screen. 
Each tome i made à changé thé old logo immediatly disapears. After stopping power during 30 min (also à coding) thé Red zone and New logo appears.
I think There is nothing in 7.
Logo disapears... As usual but original counter without logo appears. When You try adaptation this setting (7) is Forbidden.

Also i Can t make audi connect working. Thé car Seems not connecting to server...i Will need some backup Of 5f, 9 et 17, phrase guy 

But maybe à Good news for roadster owner, i have an idée to open or closed the roof With thé key


----------



## Ashstan

floflo said:


> Hey
> Like You. 5 i Got tts and Red zone and 6 ttrs and redzone.
> Thé logo are only on the counter and not on the start screen.
> Each tome i made à changé thé old logo immediatly disapears. After stopping power during 30 min (also à coding) thé Red zone and New logo appears.
> I think There is nothing in 7.
> Logo disapears... As usual but original counter without logo appears. When You try adaptation this setting (7) is Forbidden.
> 
> Also i Can t make audi connect working. Thé car Seems not connecting to server...i Will need some backup Of 5f, 9 et 17, phrase guy
> 
> But maybe à Good news for roadster owner, i have an idée to open or closed the roof With thé key


have you tested any of the others? 6 upwards

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floflo

No results only standard version Of tt counter


----------



## ValerioTT

floflo said:


> Hey
> But maybe à Good news for roadster owner, i have an idée to open or closed the roof With thé key


Ooohhh 

This is a good news  please help me to have the coding... I can check and test you idea...

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

There is already a coding to do that


----------



## ValerioTT

ManuTT said:


> There is already a coding to do that


Ciao Manu,
Are you sure?I did't found it in the First page of the topic. 
Sorry if I'm asking again it.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Because it can't be activated only with coding on the TT, at least, as far as I tried, until my16.
There are cheap external modules to do that and easy to install.
Someone here installed the module when we talked about it months ago


----------



## ValerioTT

Ok... Sorry, I understud something related the codification, not external module 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Try to activate these, try to open and close the car pressing once the button then keeping pressed.. let me know
Unit 9
Adaption
(6)-Convert. top oper.-Verdeck oeffnen via Funkfernbedienung change to active
(7)-Convert. top oper.-Verdeck schließen via Funkfernbedienung change to active

If it doesn't work, add this
(10)-Convert. top oper.-Doppelpuls nur Verdeck change to active
And try to open the car pressing twice quickly the button

If it doesn't work, add this
(15)-Convert. top oper.-ZV verriegeln bei Klemme 15 Ein change to active

And repeat all three methods to open the car described above


----------



## ValerioTT

Ok thank you very much, I Will try and let you know.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ppdix

Hi, I am trying one more time to see if anyone has a found a way to disable the annoying message when the car is running and in neutral telling you to press the brake and engage drive. I hate it and wish it disappeared for ever!!! :x 
Also my US TT can't close the windows with the remote. I can open but not close. Please help...
Thanks in advance!
P


----------



## noname

For the message, no way I'm sorry! I hate it too!
For the windows, I can run another check but there is also a bit to select over the adaption and this unit has no descriptions for each bit so it's impossible to find the bit


----------



## th3cix

Hi everyone,
anyone know if is possbile, by coding -Audi smartphone interface-, to connect via usb an iphone 7 and use it to call and play music?

I have an audi tt s-line without navi, without bluetooth and without smartphone interface.

And, is it possibile to activate -Automatic closing windows when raining after Park- without rain sensor?

Please let me know
Regards

Giacomo


----------



## noname

Obviously without rain sensor, you can't have auto closing function because who says it's raining?!
Regard the Bluetooth, are you sure you don't have it?! I thought was standard..
Did you already try to connect the iPhone via USB and select USB on media sources?


----------



## 69666

Hello ManuTT!
You can get the password on HBA.pdf file?


----------



## macben

Hi,

Do you have activate this option :
DRL brightness while turn indicators are on
Unit 9
adaption
"(18)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert GH 2,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
"(18)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert GH 3,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
"(18)-Leuchte4TFL LB4-Dimmwert GH 4,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
"(18)-Leuchte5 TFL RB32-Dimmwert GH 5,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max

?

Because i try, but after "adaption" i don't understand ...

Maybe :


audinut said:


> Successfully did it today


Thank's you TT users !


----------



## noname

ppdix said:


> Hi, I am trying one more time to see if anyone has a found a way to disable the annoying message when the car is running and in neutral telling you to press the brake and engage drive. I hate it and wish it disappeared for ever!!! :x
> Also my US TT can't close the windows with the remote. I can open but not close. Please help...
> Thanks in advance!
> P


can you check these 2 adaption?
unit 9
number 2 and 3


----------



## noname

macben said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have activate this option :
> DRL brightness while turn indicators are on
> Unit 9
> adaption
> "(18)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert GH 2,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
> "(18)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert GH 3,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
> "(18)-Leuchte4TFL LB4-Dimmwert GH 4,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
> "(18)-Leuchte5 TFL RB32-Dimmwert GH 5,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
> 
> ?
> 
> Because i try, but after "adaption" i don't understand ...
> 
> Maybe :
> 
> 
> audinut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Successfully did it today
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's you TT users !
Click to expand...

it is everything okay?


----------



## macben

ManuTT said:


> macben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Do you have activate this option :
> DRL brightness while turn indicators are on
> Unit 9
> adaption
> "(18)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert GH 2,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
> "(18)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert GH 3,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
> "(18)-Leuchte4TFL LB4-Dimmwert GH 4,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
> "(18)-Leuchte5 TFL RB32-Dimmwert GH 5,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
> 
> ?
> 
> Because i try, but after "adaption" i don't understand ...
> 
> Maybe :
> 
> 
> audinut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Successfully did it today
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's you TT users !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is everything okay?
Click to expand...

In Adaptation section, you have a big list. I didn't find what to choose


----------



## migzy

Tried the audi smartphone connect coding,

All went ok got the menu on vc, but when iPhone plugged In says not supported

Migzy


----------



## noname

Post a picture...it could be normal to have a blank screen or something not working..different sw!
Be happy to have the menu at least


----------



## migzy

this the coding from the bottom up

Adaptation
Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit 1
Name: Vehicle configuration
Values: 
Mirror_link: 
Old value: function_off_hmi_off
New value: function_on_hmi_on
Google_GAL: 
Old value: Off
New value: On
Apple_DIO: 
Old value: Off
New value: On
Mileage: 503 km
Date: 2016-11-27 20:30

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit 1
Name: Voice operation for telephone
Values: 
other_devices: 
Old value: not installed
New value: installed
apple_device: 
Old value: not installed
New value: installed
Mileage: 503 km
Date: 2016-11-27 20:29

------------------------------

I'll try again at the weekend and post a pic of the resulting error, pain in the butt this new my17, all i'm trying to do is hack it ;-)


----------



## floflo

Same issue for me.... But when i check the carmodestub.apk Of my Samsung thé audi certificate had been downloaded.... Only it not ôter manufacturer cerficates .
I Will have a Apple ios10 tomorrow. I Will check With it.


----------



## migzy

got G meter working










slowly but surely getting the bits added

Migzy -)


----------



## giusemanuel

Hi guys, if i active the "locking car with the engine on" if a delinquent enters in the car and i immediatiely lock the car, can the car starts?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Erty

Hi,

I've got a TTS (01/2015) and I've tried to enable the oil level. Nothing !
Do you have a solution ? Thanks.


----------



## noname

giusemanuel said:


> Hi guys, if i active the "locking car with the engine on" if a delinquent enters in the car and i immediatiely lock the car, can the car starts?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


The car can be turned on only if there is the key inside the car so this coding is useful because you can keep the car on while you go out, but locking the car so no one can enter..
Obviously if someone broken your window, he can enter and go away with the car because it was on!!
It has a double side!


----------



## noname

Erty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got a TTS (01/2015) and I've tried to enable the oil level. Nothing !
> Do you have a solution ? Thanks.


Maybe only changing the oil sensor..but I checked ours with an A4' and it is the same..also same pin so, I think there is another hidden bit in the unit 17 where no one has complete acces


----------



## migzy

Same here tried it on mine and nada

And if anyones had luck getting HBA to work on the MY17 let me know please ;-), trying a few bits with floflo but not getting any luck.

ta

Migzy


----------



## floflo

With obdeleven the adaptation erweiterte_fernlichtsteuerungin in central Electric unit allow thé Hba (replacing thé long coding You Can read in forum like 5d if You have Led, ....)
On this adaptation value list You ll have to sélect thé same line initially checked but With "fla" added


----------



## migzy

Tried fla still no luck, not getting the hba menu in the menu for exterior lighting. Looks like someone's going to have to order the option and give us code for the people with led lighting as standard

Ta

Migzy


----------



## noname

yeah, as soon as I can have the long coding from a car with HBA as optional, I can see what is changed


----------



## nig327

The code for the TTS single dial and the turbo boost gauge for us TT folk is on my Santa list ....


----------



## allroader

Just switched to snow tires for the year and want to adjust the system for a slightly different tire size.
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1423922
Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## noname

There is a parameter in the 5F called wheel circumference but is set to 0 I think will be useless to change the value..


----------



## eagle4

ManuTT said:


> yeah, as soon as I can have the long coding from a car with HBA as optional, I can see what is changed


Me I have coded the HBA on my car, it's work, you want the coding ?


----------



## migzy

Hi,

We're after the coding for a MY17 with LED lights as somethings changed and we need to know what to enable

thanks

Migzy


----------



## giusemanuel

After some conding i have runned a scan and i have this fault on cent elect 09:










Remote key 2- current too low. Is it a problem of battery?

Another thing, i have enabled the oil level in service menu but it remains gray, is there any solution?

Thanks

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Key battery Low..but you can use it for few month anymore 
Oil menu doesn't work on the TT


----------



## giusemanuel

ManuTT said:


> Key battery Low..but you can use it for few month anymore
> Oil menu doesn't work on the TT


Ok manu. Very thanks 

I have also enabled the " locking car with engine on coding" and when i lock the car, with the engine on, the mmi displayes a message that say the battery of remote command is low...

Instead, for coding "emergency flash indicator when brake", what is the speed for test this coding?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Flip_krd

Hi guys, I'm new here!
I think that has not once asked about it, but I'll try one more time to ask you) if there are coding to change the style of the dashboard in the TTS, a tachometer in the middle?
PS Sorry for my english


----------



## noname

giusemanuel said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Key battery Low..but you can use it for few month anymore
> Oil menu doesn't work on the TT
> 
> 
> 
> Ok manu. Very thanks
> 
> I have also enabled the " locking car with engine on coding" and when i lock the car, with the engine on, the mmi displayes a message that say the battery of remote command is low...
> 
> Instead, for coding "emergency flash indicator when brake", what is the speed for test this coding?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It's normal that the car gives the alarm for battery low or key not present.
the coding forces to lock the doors, but the car thinks the key is inside since it's turned on!

There isn't a specific speed but an amount of g-force in a specific time calculated by the car.
An easy try is from 70km/h to 0!


----------



## giusemanuel

ManuTT said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Key battery Low..but you can use it for few month anymore
> Oil menu doesn't work on the TT
> 
> 
> 
> Ok manu. Very thanks
> 
> I have also enabled the " locking car with engine on coding" and when i lock the car, with the engine on, the mmi displayes a message that say the battery of remote command is low...
> 
> Instead, for coding "emergency flash indicator when brake", what is the speed for test this coding?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's normal that the car gives the alarm for battery low or key not present.
> the coding forces to lock the doors, but the car thinks the key is inside since it's turned on!
> 
> There isn't a specific speed but an amount of g-force in a specific time calculated by the car.
> An easy try is from 70km/h to 0!
Click to expand...

Ok manu, i'll try in this days. I have disabled the coding of oil level, and i have enabled thr coding that confirm the closing of door and window, it is working perfectly 

But a demand, Are you italian?if yes, where?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## luca1981mo

Hi guys!
I've activated various functions and work good, but gmeter and torque from ttrs don't work!
They appeare but are empty (only gmeter and torque box but empty... )

My tt is produced 04/2016, my16 i think...


----------



## noname

luca1981mo said:


> Hi guys!
> I've activated various functions and work good, but gmeter and torque from ttrs don't work!
> They appeare but are empty (only gmeter and torque box but empty... )
> 
> My tt is produced 04/2016, my16 i think...


Actually at least the gmeter seeing other users should works..but it's always a firmware depending.
Yes your car is a my16


----------



## luca1981mo

Ok Manu, peccato!
Tomorrow i will reprogram without gmeter an torque...


----------



## brittan

Would someone kindly confirm which VCDS cable I need to work on the Mk3.

I currently have the Micro-Can, can only, cable from Ross Tech but I don't think it works on the Mk3; certainly there's no 8S in the chassis list and that's with software Release 16.8.

I'm assuming I need Hex+Can cable.


----------



## ReTTro fit

It is compatible with the mk3 Brit

Check out half way down the list

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/Micro-CAN.php

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan

Thanks Lea.

That usefully saves a bit of money.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Every little helps lol 

Congrats on new motor mate

The coding possibilities are huge on the later platforms, it's a bloody minefield lol

I'm going for a mk7 golf R next, similar modules to the mk3, looking forward to playing about with it and learning German 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan

The Golf R will be good and I hate to think about how many mods you will do to it both inside and outside VCDS. 8)



ReTTro fit said:


> it's a bloody minefield lol


Yeees; I'm just a casual user of VCDS so this concerns me a little. I'll have to put my careful head on, take screen shots or accurately write down existing codings etc before making any changes. Just the normal precautions for the work but so easy to forget.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Deffo mate 
Do a full save of every module before you start playing 
It's very easy to get in a mess and forget what you did lol

The R will be the first fast ( ish ) car we've had for a while since owning bikes

Kids are older now so never go out with us, a 3dr golf R seems a good but still practical step and comes with newer tech to play with lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## albe0876

Hallo MANUTT

I have enable the traffic signs , it work but the menu on the MMI is grey.
Is it possible to fix this problem??

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## migzy

anyone had any luck with HBA on the MY17 TTS yet ?

cheers

Migzy


----------



## noname

albe0876 said:


> Hallo MANUTT
> 
> I have enable the traffic signs , it work but the menu on the MMI is grey.
> Is it possible to fix this problem??
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


I'm sorry...nothing to do with that menu...without buy directly the optional, there is no way to make it works.
I'll change some coding on the main list to avoid that menu appears in grey.


----------



## Jannerman

migzy said:


> anyone had any luck with HBA on the MY17 TTS yet ?
> Migzy


Unfortunately not, I tried it on my MY17 TT on Monday with OBDeleven, it accepted the coding but there was no option in MMI menu and therefore no success turning it on with the steering column stalk. I tried resetting the MMI as well... in the end I changed the coding back to original settings.

Out of interest, after the work, the lighting system was continuously throwing "Adaptive Light" errors in the lighting module. 
Initially I was bricking it thinking I'd screwed the headlights completely but eventually I sussed out that it needed to go through the "basic settings" and recalibrate them, it didn't work on my drive as it on a steepish slope and the headlight were pointing at the ground, so I moved to a flat stretch of road, tried again and it worked a treat.


----------



## noname

just in case, Audi can do a reset but it's quite difficult to explain why you have that problem though!


----------



## noname

migzy said:


> anyone had any luck with HBA on the MY17 TTS yet ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Migzy


With obd11, can you find these? With the light switch on off
Unit 9
High beam function change the value to head light assistant
mmi_fla_glw_mxb change to active
Unit A5
afs coding light assist change to high beam assist


----------



## albe0876

Thanks for your reply MANUTT.

I will undo only the adaption in unit 5F .
If i have understand correctly the traffic signal menu disappear
But the function work again?
It is correct?

Ciaoo


----------



## noname

Exactly, we tried a lot but there is no way to make it works..so, removing the menu won't affect the traffic signs to works..but, I've discovered with tommyknocker that this coding will deactivate the fuel pump near you as soon as you hit the reserve


----------



## albe0876

Really??

What i have to do to avoid this ??
It's better remove all the traffic signal coding?

Thanks in advance dor your precious help


----------



## noname

You have to choose, what do you prefer?! Traffic signs or fuel pump indications?!
I'm for the first one since I'm obliged to use only 100ron fuel, so any fuel pump near me would be useless because I know the few fuel stations where I can get it


----------



## albe0876

Ok MANUTT now i have understandt correctly.
Before i have wrong understand that thefuel pump was deactivated and not the fuel pump indications 
For this reason i was a little bit worried..

If i will buy this optional in Audi is it possible with your help to read out the complete code and share it ?

Thanks a lot.

Alberto


----------



## noname

I'm always waiting for someone who has the optional as standard and see the coding, but it's not so easy, the front camera manages also my matrix led and I can't try blindly other coding anymore after 2 reset in Audi..hard to explain the situation as you can imagine!
But let me know in case


----------



## albe0876

Ciao ManuTT

on my TT the navigation to the fuel stations is still working also with the traffic signal coded.

I think that in your case the cause was another one.



ManuTT said:


> Exactly, we tried a lot but there is no way to make it works..so, removing the menu won't affect the traffic signs to works..but, I've discovered with tommyknocker that this coding will deactivate the fuel pump near you as soon as you hit the reserve


----------



## migzy

ManuTT said:


> migzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone had any luck with HBA on the MY17 TTS yet ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Migzy
> 
> 
> 
> With obd11, can you find these? With the light switch on off
> Unit 9
> High beam function change the value to head light assistant
> mmi_fla_glw_mxb change to active
> Unit A5
> afs coding light assist change to high beam assist
Click to expand...

Hey Manu,

I'll take a look at the weekend if I get the time, do i still need to do the other steps or just those changes ?

Cheers

Migzy


----------



## noname

Lucky you! It's not often so otherwise!

Try this coding and let me know


----------



## Jannerman

ManuTT said:


> Lucky you! It's not often so otherwise!
> 
> Try this coding and let me know


Hi Manu thanks very much for the info, I've tried to do this with OBDeleven, I set up unit A5 OK but I can't find the settings for the following in unit 9:

High beam function change the value to head light assistant
mmi_fla_glw_mxb change to active

I don't suppose you know what byte/s & bit/s need setting to accomplish this in long coding?


----------



## migzy

have a look in fernlicht assistent










if its not there, do a backup of the A9 unit and email it to yourself.

then do search in the text file, should be able to find it that way

cheers

migzy


----------



## ppdix

ManuTT said:


> ppdix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am trying one more time to see if anyone has a found a way to disable the annoying message when the car is running and in neutral telling you to press the brake and engage drive. I hate it and wish it disappeared for ever!!! :x
> Also my US TT can't close the windows with the remote. I can open but not close. Please help...
> Thanks in advance!
> P
> 
> 
> 
> can you check these 2 adaption?
> unit 9
> number 2 and 3
Click to expand...

Thanks so much ManuTT! It worked!


----------



## Jannerman

migzy said:


> have a look in fernlicht assistent
> 
> if its not there, do a backup of the A9 unit and email it to yourself.
> 
> then do search in the text file, should be able to find it that way
> 
> cheers
> 
> migzy


Thanks Migzy... I was wondering how I could dump the module settings out of OBDeleven, I hadn't found the email facility... very handy.


----------



## migzy

Let me know if you get it working

Cheers

Migzy


----------



## Jannerman

migzy said:


> Let me know if you get it working
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Migzy


Unfortunately there was nothing in the dump from Module 09 that matched up with these parameters (or anything like), I think I'm gonna have to dump the contents of any of the potential modules and search through them all (when I get time) to see what's going on.


----------



## noname

migzy said:


> have a look in fernlicht assistent
> 
> 
> 
> if its not there, do a backup of the A9 unit and email it to yourself.
> 
> then do search in the text file, should be able to find it that way
> 
> cheers
> 
> migzy


these adaptions I think are mostly for the obd cable or newer vag version which I don't have...so we need an help from someone else!


----------



## noname

albe0876 said:


> Ciao ManuTT
> 
> on my TT the navigation to the fuel stations is still working also with the traffic signal coded.
> 
> I think that in your case the cause was another one.
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, we tried a lot but there is no way to make it works..so, removing the menu won't affect the traffic signs to works..but, I've discovered with tommyknocker that this coding will deactivate the fuel pump near you as soon as you hit the reserve
Click to expand...

Can you tell me which coding you did apply and the order please?


----------



## albe0876

Logo TTS /RED zone
enable /disble DRL via MMI
wipers service position via MMI
High Beam Asssist
Signal assist
copy mp3 from cd to jukebox
Time laps
Tried with no result and undo : G-meter/ Torque an d level oil on MMI

Thats all


----------



## noname

I was referring to the traffic sign..the order you changed the coding and if you also have changed the parameters that I adviced to not change


----------



## albe0876

I have do the complete coding ,the adaption to the 5F too

Unit A5
Security Access 20103
Coding
Byte01
Enable Bit 0
Adaption
find in the menu "display end of speed limit symbol" change the value to "active"
find in the menu "display no passing allowed" change the value to "active"
find in the menu "road sign detection fusion mode" change the value to "fusion"
find in the menu "display valid additional signs" and check if the value is 00100111

Unit 17
Coding
Byte05
Enable Bit2

Unit 5F
Adaption
find in the menu "Car_Function_Adaptions_Gen2-menu_display_road_sign_identification" change the value to "active"
find in the menu "Car_Function_Adaptions_Gen2-menu_display_road_sign_identification_over_threshold_high" (it's the 3rd voice) change the value to "active"

if when you change from not active to active, vag accepts the change but doesn't show it, don't worry it's accepted anyway.
After these kind of activation, I suggest to do a mmi reset


----------



## Jannerman

Just done the "Passenger Mirror DIP When Reverse Gear is Selected" on my MY17 TT.
The only Mirror related option I have is "Heated Mirrors" nothing like folding or autodimming.

OBDeleven said my car didn't have the supporting hardware (presumably the "Memory Seats" option) to use the "MirrorDip" App but I was able to enable using the Long Coding on page 1 of this thread.

It seems to be working OK with the limited testing I've done but I've seen posts saying that on cars without the "Memory Seat" option the return position is only "approximate"... I'll post back if I encounter any issues with this.


----------



## noname

Exactly, since you have no memory seats, the coding works anyway but approximately.
The only problem you can encounter, is that the mirror will return higher than the original position..you should memorize the reverse position a bit lower


----------



## wil1080

Hi, this topic is very interesting !!
Thanks to all contributors!

I'm new here. I have a TT Mk3 2.0 230 quattro stronic bought on February 2015.

I have a problem with High Beam Assist.
My car had this option. It was working very well until I take my car to my dealer for service.
They updated the system (all the vcds coding I did before disapeared: lap timer, tts logo).
Now High beam assist doesn't work anymore. When I put high beam, I see the logo with auto above it but high beam never actually activate even in compete darkness (no cars coming in front of me and no city lights). I have to push the command a second time to activate it (the logo become blue with no auto above). I tried to clean the camera but that did not change anything. I also checked that the HBA option is activated in the car menu.
I see on the first page that there is a coding for HBA but it is protected by a password and I can't send PM to ask ManuTT as explained on the page. Can anyone help me?

I know I should go the dealer but it is far from my home and I have to leave the car for at least one day (they don't even give me a replacement car) so I would prefer to fix it myself if possible.
(sorry for my english, I'm french)

Thanks!


----------



## noname

Hi, no worries Je suis aussi Français!
I can suggest to try with a reset, nav radio buttons pressed together with the center knob and see if the hba works again.
Second try, turn the function off from its menu then on..but if you have the white symbol with auto, it means is on so the only thing to do is to go in Audi for another update, they can do it immediately without leave the car, but with an appointment!
If you have vag, check for some errors


----------



## wil1080

Ok, thanks, I will try that tonight.


----------



## wil1080

Hi,

I checked with VCDS and there is an error on:

Address A5: Frt Sens. Drv. Assist (R242)

The date of the error is the same as the dealer update so I called them to take an appointment.

I have another question related to the headlights.
I have full led on my car, and I can see that it is possible to buy the matrix led on the web for a convenient price (in my opinion).
Do you think it would be easy to replace my full led headlights by matrix led?
Are the connector the same?
Does somebody knows the coding so the matrix led function (I have the front camera) and the dynamic turn signal works properly? 
I contacted the seller of a matrix led pack and he told me he can't give any coding information.
I would love to have these headlights on my car!

Thanks


----------



## noname

good, let them update again the car and try it..the front camera is useful for the HBA.
you can't just swap with matrix led, you probably need a new unit and the calibration in Audi is expensive and will avoid your warranty.


----------



## albe0876

Hello ManuTT

I have installed the original OEM backup camera on my Audi TT MK3, and i need to code it.

Is this correct?
In 19 CAN Gateway, added the camera 6C.
In 10 Assistance stationnt, Byte2, bit 4 & 5 -> 1
Adaptation:
car function list Gen2 BAP-VPS_0x0B, change by ACTIVATE
car function list Gen2 BAP-VPS_0x0B_msg_bus, by

Many thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## noname

These adaption are in the 5F:
car function list Gen2 BAP-VPS_0x0B, change to active
car function list Gen2 BAP-VPS_0x0B_msg_bus, change to comfort data bus
Also enable byte 19 bit 4 in the 5F unit


----------



## albe0876

Hi MANU

It doesn't work on my..

I have one fault in 5F 
7179-function restricted due to missing message

and 3 faults in the 6C

10490624 -No End -of -Line Programming
13636352 -Control module not coded
10489856 -No Basic Setting

It's seems me that have do all ( connection and code) correctly.

IT 's an OEM RETROFIT

It could be an hardware problem of the Camera??

I have checked the connection and the coding but with no result...

Have you some idea??

Many thanks



ManuTT said:


> These adaption are in the 5F:
> car function list Gen2 BAP-VPS_0x0B, change to active
> car function list Gen2 BAP-VPS_0x0B_msg_bus, change to comfort data bus
> Also enable byte 19 bit 4 in the 5F unit


----------



## noname

The basic setting error it's normal on a DIY job because the camera/unit has to be coded..you should ask the coding of the 6C unit from who has already done this retrofit


----------



## albe0876

Ok  MANUTT

I have just seen that the camera 6C has coding 0

If you know the code please help me

Many thanks

Alberto


----------



## moro anis

migzy said:


> anyone had any luck with HBA on the MY17 TTS yet ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Migzy


What denotes a 2017 model? Is it a software version ie the one that lets you make POIs and upload them to your car and if so what revision number. I ask because my car is a 2016 which just had a software upgrade and new 5F and now I have the POI option plus the lane assist symbol in now on the lower right not centre.

Software was 0229 and now 0364.


----------



## noname

It has been posted on the backup camera thread..you can copy it


----------



## moro anis

Thanks


----------



## albe0876

Ciao MANUTT

I have tried to use the code of the 6C posted by ERTY using the long code but VCDS don't permit me to write it into the 6C and show the error:
ERROR 22, Conditions not correct or request sequence error.

The coding of 6C are completely set to 0

It's nevessary to use a security code??

Thanks



ManuTT said:


> It has been posted on the backup camera thread..you can copy it


----------



## noname

post a picture of the 6C unit coding screen...it shouldn't be 0...


----------



## albe0876

Address 6C: Back-up Cam(J772) Labels(none)
Part No Sw: 5Q0 980 556A HW 5Q0 980 556
Component : RVC compact H08 0172
Coding: 00000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM DATASET: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB 005007
ROD: EV_CamSysRVRCPANAMQBAB.rod
VCID:387F42868392A18258-806C



ManuTT said:


> post a picture of the 6C unit coding screen...it shouldn't be 0...


----------



## albe0876

When i try to code th 6C it appear this message:

This appear to be an uninitialize control module;
Valid WSC/IMPORTER/EQUIPMENT data may be required.

Click [yes] for VCDS to use default values of 12345/123/12345.
Click [ no ] for VCDS to try the values corrently in the module.
Click [cancel ] to go back and manually edit the values

I need also this code??



albe0876 said:


> Address 6C: Back-up Cam(J772) Labels(none)
> Part No Sw: 5Q0 980 556A HW 5Q0 980 556
> Component : RVC compact H08 0172
> Coding: 00000000000000000000
> Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
> ASAM DATASET: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB 005007
> ROD: EV_CamSysRVRCPANAMQBAB.rod
> VCID:387F42868392A18258-806C
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> post a picture of the 6C unit coding screen...it shouldn't be 0...
Click to expand...


----------



## albe0876

ManuTT said:


> post a picture of the 6C unit coding screen...it shouldn't be 0...


Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 8S0 035 044 HW: 8S0 035 044 
Component: MU-H-LN-EU H33 0117 
Serial number: A258I0E7503047
Coding: 01330401FF08000011110001000800102F0000E100700000FE
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS 001115
ROD: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS_AU37.rod
VCID: 6BD5ADCA8244DA1A65-803E

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: V03 959 801 FC HW: -----------
Component: ECE 2017 --- 0157 
Serial number: --------------------

Multimedia Operating Unit: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8S0 919 614 A HW: 8S0 919 614 A
Component: ControlUnit_H H21 0124 
Serial number: C1000018081400010059

Compact Disc Database: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: V03 959 800 EG HW: -----------
Component: Gracenote --- 1010 
Serial number: --------------------

1 Fault Found:
7179 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 103
Mileage: 27280 km
Date: 2017.01.29
Time: 13:44:00

Voltage terminal 30: 12.1 V
BAP-BAP_Function_ID: 02

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. (J772) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 980 556 A HW: 5Q0 980 556 
Component: RVC Compact H08 0172 
Coding: 0000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB 005007
ROD: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB.rod
VCID: 387F42868392A18258-806C

3 Faults Found:
10490624 - No End-of-Line Programming 
B2013 00 [009] - - 
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 15789 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

OFF

13636352 - Control module not coded 
U1013 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 15789 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

OFF

10489856 - No Basic Setting 
B2010 00 [009] - - 
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 15789 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

OFF


----------



## noname

can you change any byte in the 6C manually?


----------



## moda

Dear ManuTT,

Any developments on the Smartphone interface?

thanks for all your work!


----------



## albe0876

I can change the byte manually but when i press the button Do It! VCDS show me a message:

VCDS: Re-Code Invalid

This appear to be an uninitialize control module;
Valid WSC/IMPORTER/EQUIPMENT data may be required.

Click [yes] for VCDS to use default values of 12345/123/12345.
Click [ no ] for VCDS to try the values corrently in the module.
Click [cancel ] to go back and manually edit the values

I have press no or yes but after then it appear ever another message:
VCDS:
Coding rejectd
Error 22: Conditions not correct or request sequence error

Maybe i have to insert manually before the code the correct WSC/IMPORTER/EQUIPMENT data

any idea?



ManuTT said:


> can you change any byte in the 6C manually?


----------



## noname

Don't press buttons casually please


----------



## albe0876

I'm sorry
i have only try to send you a MP but i'm not able
Sorry again



ManuTT said:


> Don't press buttons casually please


----------



## migzy

moro anis said:


> migzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone had any luck with HBA on the MY17 TTS yet ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Migzy
> 
> 
> 
> What denotes a 2017 model? Is it a software version ie the one that lets you make POIs and upload them to your car and if so what revision number. I ask because my car is a 2016 which just had a software upgrade and new 5F and now I have the POI option plus the lane assist symbol in now on the lower right not centre.
> 
> Software was 0229 and now 0364.
Click to expand...

basically manufacture year 17, so anything built after september 2016 I believe

ta

migzy


----------



## Toshiba

May - or week 21/22


----------



## albe0876

What kind of software it is necessary to use for coding a virgin module like this 6C?
Vag can pro can do it?
Thanks



albe0876 said:


> I can change the byte manually but when i press the button Do It! VCDS show me a message:
> 
> VCDS: Re-Code Invalid
> 
> This appear to be an uninitialize control module;
> Valid WSC/IMPORTER/EQUIPMENT data may be required.
> 
> Click [yes] for VCDS to use default values of 12345/123/12345.
> Click [ no ] for VCDS to try the values corrently in the module.
> Click [cancel ] to go back and manually edit the values
> 
> I have press no or yes but after then it appear ever another message:
> VCDS:
> Coding rejectd
> Error 22: Conditions not correct or request sequence error
> 
> Maybe i have to insert manually before the code the correct WSC/IMPORTER/EQUIPMENT data
> 
> any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you change any byte in the 6C manually?
Click to expand...


----------



## JGaudi

Hi,
Pls can you share the password for CH LH lights. 
Thanks


----------



## Stanyer

Has anyone managed to get the RS boost and torque dials working?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Stanyer said:


> Has anyone managed to get the RS boost and torque dials working?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if your car is software compatible, you just have to use my coding. that's it.


----------



## Stanyer

ManuTT said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone managed to get the RS boost and torque dials working?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> if your car is software compatible, you just have to use my coding. that's it.
Click to expand...

Does it work on your car manu?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Mine doesn't show the sport menu at all!!
Right now, here some possibilities I know, depending from the build date/firmware
No sport menu
Empty sport menù
Sport menu, g-meter not working
Sport menu, g-meter working
Sport menù, g-meter working, torque power graph not moving
Sport menù, g-meter and torque power graph working

As soon as I buy the vcp, I'll try to copy the entire firmware from a my17..but before I need to check somewhere the compatibility with other unit


----------



## Stanyer

ManuTT said:


> Mine doesn't show the sport menu at all!!
> Right now, here some possibilities I know, depending from the build date/firmware
> No sport menu
> Empty sport menù
> Sport menu, g-meter not working
> Sport menù, g-meter working, torque power graph not moving
> Sport menù, g-meter and torque power graph working
> 
> As soon as I buy the vcp, I'll try to copy the entire firmware from a my17..but before I need to check somewhere the compatibility with other unit


at the moment my g meter works 
My TTS oil temp didnt work but now it does.
The torque and boost didnt work so i unchecked it. I might leave it on to see if it works

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wonker71

Hi Folks....i am looking for a solution how to set "Individual" in DriveSelect as default. I hate starting my car and every time it is going back to "Auto" but showing "Indivivdual" or the latest selection. According to Audi this its a safety feature as you never know who drives the car next and it might set to "Dynamic" or whatever...why the Display still shows also the latest selection but working on "Auto"...no comment from Audi...it´s not a bug, it´s a feature 

cheers & greetings from Germany


----------



## Stanyer

wonker71 said:


> Hi Folks....i am looking for a solution how to set "Individual" in DriveSelect as default. I hate starting my car and every time it is going back to "Auto" but showing "Indivivdual" or the latest selection. According to Audi this its a safety feature as you never know who drives the car next and it might set to "Dynamic" or whatever...why the Display still shows also the latest selection but working on "Auto"...no comment from Audi...it´s not a bug, it´s a feature
> 
> cheers & greetings from Germany


Its not a "feature" haha just how it is i guess i drive in auto all the time. But my steering wheel button is drive select so i just cycle through them its pretty quick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wonker71

Stanyer said:


> wonker71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks....i am looking for a solution how to set "Individual" in DriveSelect as default. I hate starting my car and every time it is going back to "Auto" but showing "Indivivdual" or the latest selection. According to Audi this its a safety feature as you never know who drives the car next and it might set to "Dynamic" or whatever...why the Display still shows also the latest selection but working on "Auto"...no comment from Audi...it´s not a bug, it´s a feature
> 
> cheers & greetings from Germany
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a "feature" haha just how it is i guess i drive in auto all the time. But my steering wheel button is drive select so i just cycle through them its pretty quick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yepp....doing the same at the moment...but hate it stepping through it every time i use the car


----------



## noname

the car keeps the last used settings except for the engine and its fake sound...and there is no way to change this bug-feature! :twisted:


----------



## migzy

sent ya a mail with the backups manu ;-)

ta

migzy


----------



## noname

Got it!
You don't have the hba, right?


----------



## migzy

no we tried everything remember :lol:

migzy


----------



## migzy

for the audi smartphone interface i can get it to come up on the menu but when I plug in the iphone is says no compatible devices. Is this because I'm missing a hardware module ?

Audi smartphone interface
unit 5F
adaption
(1)mobile phone voice control.... apple device change to installed
(39)vehicle configuration apple dio change to on

Ta

migzy


----------



## noname

Do you have an iPhone? There other adaption for android and I think other 2 adaption but I deleted them from my list since it's not working on any cars


----------



## migzy

yep iPhone, think there may be a hardware module thats required as well


----------



## noname

No hardware, the car already communicates with your iPhone with bt or usb..it's a firmware problem.


----------



## albe0876

Hallo MANU a question for you about the coding of the rear camera:

Whats the different between these adaption in the 5F:

car function list Gen2 BAP-VPS_0x0B_msg_bus, change to comfort data bus

and

car function list Gen2 BAP-VPS_0x0B_msg_bus, change to TERMINAL 15

Also what is the byte 19 bit 4 in the 5F unit ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## noname

the msg bus is where the camera signal runs
terminal 15 is often the negative, for system that need always to be powered or something like that..comfort bus is the main circuit...
sometime some car use different buses for the same optional so it's a bit odd

that byte comes from a coding from another car with the camera retrofitted


----------



## albe0876

So it's necessary to try one or the other options (TERMINAL 15 or CONFORT BUS) to find the right one.

In my case TERMINAL 15 work fine but i have not tried the other one.

To complete the code I had also modified a bit in the 17 to enable the Rear camera in the VC ;
Maybe it is useful for other users

Address 17 before Coding: 042D0050698400080421E8C09000800000000000
Address 17 after Coding: 042D0050698600080421E8C09000800000000000



ManuTT said:


> the msg bus is where the camera signal runs
> terminal 15 is often the negative, for system that need always to be powered or something like that..comfort bus is the main circuit...
> sometime some car use different buses for the same optional so it's a bit odd
> 
> that byte comes from a coding from another car with the camera retrofitted


----------



## noname

I'd set comfort for the rear camera..but if it works ok


----------



## albe0876

I'll try it .. thanks MANU



ManuTT said:


> I'd set comfort for the rear camera..but if it works ok


----------



## Erty

ManuTT said:


> I'd set comfort for the rear camera..but if it works ok


It doesn't work in my car, I need to set Terminal 15...


----------



## albe0876

I was wrong..mine was set to: Extended Data Bus and work fine.
I have tried to set Confort data Bus and the camera work fine also but i prefer to maintain my original setting.

The bit that i have set to 1 in the 17 is the bit 1 of byte 5 that allow the VC to work with the camera.



Erty said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd set comfort for the rear camera..but if it works ok
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't work in my car, I need to set Terminal 15...
Click to expand...


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

Hi ManuTT, i write from Italy and I have a question for you.
My car has the led headlight (not the matrix).
When I turn on the car with the light swith set on "0" i have ON the front DRL but I have also the rear taillight ON!
Is there a way with the VAG (I have the 15.70 version) to turn OFF the rear taillight when the light switch is on "0"?
Best Regards


----------



## Jannerman

A new departure, I'm trying to get Hold Assist working. I now have the switch installed and correctly wired to the ABS module (I think!).

BUT, I'm stuck with the coding....

I have information that suggests I need to change bytes 27 & 28 of the Brake Module (03).
The problem is that when I view the module in my OBDeleven the byte count only goes up to 26! I don't know if this is an issue with OBDeleven OR the firmware on my ABS module (or even that I've just been given duff info).

Can someone who has a recent(MY2016/2017) car post the byte count for their Brake/ABS module form either OBDeleven or VCDS please? I don't necessarily need the values... just the byte count will do.


----------



## noname

UltimoSamurai87 said:


> Hi ManuTT, i write from Italy and I have a question for you.
> My car has the led headlight (not the matrix).
> When I turn on the car with the light swith set on "0" i have ON the front DRL but I have also the rear taillight ON!
> Is there a way with the VAG (I have the 15.70 version) to turn OFF the rear taillight when the light switch is on "0"?
> Best Regards


They are so nice..why turn them off?!
There is a way but I think it'll turn them off even when in drl mode on auto


----------



## noname

Jannerman said:


> A new departure, I'm trying to get Hold Assist working. I now have the switch installed and correctly wired to the ABS module (I think!).
> 
> BUT, I'm stuck with the coding....
> 
> I have information that suggests I need to change bytes 27 & 28 of the Brake Module (03).
> The problem is that when I view the module in my OBDeleven the byte count only goes up to 26! I don't know if this is an issue with OBDeleven OR the firmware on my ABS module (or even that I've just been given duff info).
> 
> Can someone who has a recent(MY2016/2017) car post the byte count for their Brake/ABS module form either OBDeleven or VCDS please? I don't necessarily need the values... just the byte count will do.


The abs unit is locked for vcds and obd, you need vag pro.
Secondly, maybe your abs uno is not ready for tats optional, and it may be!


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

ManuTT said:


> They are so nice..why turn them off?!
> There is a way but I think it'll turn them off even when in drl mode on auto


Hi manu, thanks for the answer.
Because every car here has only the front drl on, not the rear. I want them off also in the drl mode when the switch is on "auto"
(daytime)...but in theory when its night-time, if you have the switch on AUTO they must work because you are not in the drl mode...in theory! 
I found this, is correct?

-set on/off and how much light for the rear daytime running lights
Unit 09 -> Security Access (16) -> 31347 -> Login
Unit 09 -> adjustment (10) -> Daytime Running Lights -> "Activation by BAP or Operating sequence possible" to change "active"


----------



## noname

Now all Audi are gonna have rear led on even in the day..just wait!
When you're in auto during the day, the car is in drl mode so 0 position and auto position are the same.
That coding is to show the drl menu but it turns them off front and rear only in 0 position


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

ManuTT said:


> Now all Audi are gonna have rear led on even in the day..just wait!
> 
> it turns them off front and rear only in 0 position


I have seen many new cars go out from the dealer and don't have the rear taillight ON but only the front ones.

It's exactly what i want to! and I think (in my opinion) that is the correct way that the light switch has to function.

-On 0 everything OFF (for example if I want to listen music with the key turned ON or simply the key is turned ON, the battery don't goes down!. Or if i want to turn ON the engine with light OFF)
-On AUTO the car decide if it's daytime --->DRL (but I want them only the front)
if it's night ---> main bean and rear light ON
-On "Position" if I want only the position light
-On "main bean" if for example it's daytime but I want to turn ON the light to check them or for other nonsense reason :lol:

The DRLs ON on 0 position I think that is not the correct idea for light :wink:

So if I use that code i can turn OFF the rear DRLs on 0?


----------



## noname

with that coding you can turn off front and rear led only when the switch is on 0


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

ManuTT said:


> with that coding you can turn off front and rear led only when the switch is on 0


Manu, on the TT in many country the rear taillight are OFF..i have found this code that can activate for them the rear light with the front DRLs:



Code:


select STG 09 (vehicle power)
Access permission STG -> Function 16
Enter the access code 31347
STG adjustment -> function 10
Channel (6) - Daytime Running Lights - daytime running lights also activated Select standlight
emphasize the active

Alternatively, if possible, you want only the taillights and you do not want the parking lights also active (so no labeling of light the light switch was activated)

select STG 09 (vehicle power)
Access permission STG -> Function 16
Enter the access code 31347
STG adjustment -> function 10

23 Select the channel (12) -Leuchte23SL HLC10 light function E
put emphasis on daytime running lights
Channel (12) Function -Leuchte24SL HRA65 Light E Select 24
put emphasis on daytime running lights

Attenuation Control EF: must be set to 100%

If it will works, it can be inserted in the official list


----------



## noname

This coding is what you have as standard.
It's possible what you need if I try but I didn't because no one needs it!


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

ManuTT said:


> This coding is what you have as standard.
> It's possible what you need if I try but I didn't because no one needs it!


Don't worry I have done it few minutes ago and it works operating on the EF percentage :wink:

I have activate other things with great success (thanks a lot Manu 8) )
but i have problem with the:

1)


Code:


-Enable torque and power graph from TTrs
enable then do a reset, they'll appear in your unit is ready to.
unit 17
long coding
byte 15 bit 4

Code accepted. Done the MMI Reset (NAV button up + RADIO buttons up + press the touch). Close the car, then turn it on but I don't see the graph 

2)


Code:


-Add red zone in the revs counter, font numbers like TTs and logo TTs/TTrs when turn off the car
For TT (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
Unit 17
Byte 9
enable bit 0 red zone + logo TTs
enable bit 1 red zone + logo TT (my 2014/2015)
enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
enable bit 1 + 2 red zone + logo TT (my 2016)
reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while

When first I came in the module, i have bit 5 selected on Byte 9, so i enable bit 0 --->reset MMI, close the car, open ecc. --->I obtain the TTS Logo but no red zone and no TTS font number!

My car is a 03/2015 TDI...maybe these are only for the TFSI?


----------



## noname

you have to enable bit 1!
your firmware is too old for those graphs


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

ManuTT said:


> you have to enable bit 1!
> your firmware is too old for those graphs


I have:
-disabled bit 0
-enabled bit 1
-leave enabled bit 5 as factory setting

Reset MMI, close and open the car.

Normal TT logo, No red zone, No font number...


----------



## noname

which bit do you have as standard? only the 5?


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

Yes, in Byte 9 I have only bit 5 enabled as standard


----------



## noname

ok so you need only the bit 1
lock the car and wait for a while..m car changed the red zone the morning after!


----------



## calcalso

Hello,
Can we change my VC from emperial to metric unit? I am going to ship my back to Hong Kong, where uses metric unit...
How about the map in the VC?? Can we upload the Hong Kong map ourself??

Thanks


----------



## carrock

I have successfully enabled the red zone on my rev counter using obd eleven
obviously I had to reset the MMI

Now the sat Nav is displaying cross hairs and the map isn't moving

Although the sat Nav works fine when the large speedo and Rev counter are displayed but when switching to the small speedo it brings up the crosshairs every time.

Confused.....


----------



## noname

carrock said:


> I have successfully enabled the red zone on my rev counter using obd eleven
> obviously I had to reset the MMI
> 
> Now the sat Nav is displaying cross hairs and the map isn't moving
> 
> Although the sat Nav works fine when the large speedo and Rev counter are displayed but when switching to the small speedo it brings up the crosshairs every time.
> 
> Confused.....


Post a picture but you did something wrong maybe..


----------



## noname

calcalso said:


> Hello,
> Can we change my VC from emperial to metric unit? I am going to ship my back to Hong Kong, where uses metric unit...
> How about the map in the VC?? Can we upload the Hong Kong map ourself??
> 
> Thanks


Menù,settings and there you can change some unit of measurement.
The map has to be downloaded but if you're in Europe, there isn't a map for honk kong or for instance u.s.a., you should ask at the dealer but I think they'll ask you money!


----------



## calcalso

ManuTT said:


> calcalso said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> Can we change my VC from emperial to metric unit? I am going to ship my back to Hong Kong, where uses metric unit...
> How about the map in the VC?? Can we upload the Hong Kong map ourself??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Menù,settings and there you can change some unit of measurement.
> The map has to be downloaded but if you're in Europe, there isn't a map for honk kong or for instance u.s.a., you should ask at the dealer but I think they'll ask you money!
Click to expand...

Thank you sir  
I just worry the speed limit signed at 50km but I still driving 50mph  :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I hope the dealership there will ask for money instead of kick me out as I am not buying it there...


----------



## noname

Yeah quite a difference km/h and mph!


----------



## albe0876

Dear ManuTt

I have just seen that in the first page the coding of Traffic signs is changed , now there isn't the adaption in 5F for the menu in the Vc.

This menu is really not available in EU market?

If i have done this 3 adaptions it's enough to undo all these three to maintain the traffic signs wirking without the menu?

Thanks


----------



## noname

albe0876 said:


> Dear ManuTt
> 
> I have just seen that in the first page the coding of Traffic signs is changed , now there isn't the adaption in 5F for the menu in the Vc.
> 
> This menu is really not available in EU market?
> 
> If i have done this 3 adaptions it's enough to undo all these three to maintain the traffic signs wirking without the menu?
> 
> Thanks


yeah undo them.
signals are activated from the bit on the 17


----------



## Lord_TT

I have an issue with my spoiler. I would like do disable the original electric one because i `ve installed the votex one. It is also an original spare part build by audi. Usually it should be possible to deactivate it it using the SVM code. Unfortunately my TTS is my 2015 and the code doesn`t work with it. 
So i have to code it and disable it on my own using vcds or vcp. Do you have an idea how to disable it by coding?
Sorry for my bad english...hope you can understand my issue


----------



## noname

do you have the vcp?it's not possible with my vcds


----------



## FedeCR

Hi guys! Sorry for probably posting a duplicate question, but after a deep search of these 74 pages I'm still confused 

Is possible to activate front swiping indicators with Led (not Matrix) front lights? Not xeno, but led with static indicators only (all weather lights). I already have rear swiping indicators.
My tt is my2016 and I have a vag vcds 16.8.4
Thanks in advance


----------



## noname

It's a dream for half forum!
You need to buy matrix led, maybe the unit 9 but since your is a my16 I think is ready, some wires and a calibration in Audi


----------



## Lord_TT

ManuTT said:


> do you have the vcp?it's not possible with my vcds


THX buddy. Yeah i tried it with success. VCP was the way to go  Excellent <3


----------



## FedeCR

Hi, I was trying to activate coming and leaving home only with dlr but i cannot find the two (10) labels, i only have the values attached... any help?
why these labels are so different? thanks



> -coming/leaving home Without Low Beams, just drl thanks to berk192
> Unit 09
> Security access 31347
> Adaptation
> Find in the menu:
> (10) -Leuchte6ABL LC5-dimming 6 Select CD
> Adjust value 127 to 0
> (11) -Leuchte6ABL LC5 dimming Direction CD 6 Select
> Adjust value to minimize
> (10) -Leuchte7ABL RB1-dimming 7 CD Select
> Adjust value 127 to 0
> (11) -Leuchte7ABL RB1 Dimming Direction CD 7 Select
> Adjust value to minimize


--- 
I was also trying to activate parking radars but I don't have unit 10! how is possibile?
VCDS 16.8.4


----------



## Jannerman

A while ago I coded the Road Sign Recognition with OBDeleven, it worked, but like many others I found that it greyed out the Active Lane Assist (ALA) in the MMI screen and also ALA stopped working... even after resetting the MMI (with the three finger salute) and there were no faults showing against any of the modules.

Being a bit obsessive about this sort of thing I restored the coding to it's original state but the ALA remained greyed out, I revisited this several times but ALA stayed inactive.

Then, the other day whilst installing the loom for the auto Dimming Interior Mirror, I disconnected and removed the MMI unit itself so I could access the interior fuse panel. When I reconnected it there were many faults (as you might expect) but after clearing them, guess what?... yep ALA was fully functional again!

Could this be the answer to many of the errors people have seen with menus greyed out after coding.. not just resetting the MMI but disconnecting and reconnecting it (a sort of super hard reset)?


----------



## Vertovr

hi there,

i'm trying to use my android phone as "hotspot & client", to enable the google maps, but my mmi dont have this option on wlan menu, just the 'hotspot" option. I'm from Brazil and i have the navigation package, but i dont have the sim card slot on my TT.

ManuTT, do you know where i can enable that option??

Thankss


----------



## noname

FedeCR said:


> Hi, I was trying to activate coming and leaving home only with dlr but i cannot find the two (10) labels, i only have the values attached... any help?
> why these labels are so different? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -coming/leaving home Without Low Beams, just drl thanks to berk192
> Unit 09
> Security access 31347
> Adaptation
> Find in the menu:
> (10) -Leuchte6ABL LC5-dimming 6 Select CD
> Adjust value 127 to 0
> (11) -Leuchte6ABL LC5 dimming Direction CD 6 Select
> Adjust value to minimize
> (10) -Leuchte7ABL RB1-dimming 7 CD Select
> Adjust value 127 to 0
> (11) -Leuchte7ABL RB1 Dimming Direction CD 7 Select
> Adjust value to minimize
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I was also trying to activate parking radars but I don't have unit 10! how is possibile?
> VCDS 16.8.4
Click to expand...

Dimmwert and dimming direction are on the list but with a different order, you have a vag version newer than mine post a picture of the page where you can select a unit


----------



## noname

Jannerman said:


> A while ago I coded the Road Sign Recognition with OBDeleven, it worked, but like many others I found that it greyed out the Active Lane Assist (ALA) in the MMI screen and also ALA stopped working... even after resetting the MMI (with the three finger salute) and there were no faults showing against any of the modules.
> 
> Being a bit obsessive about this sort of thing I restored the coding to it's original state but the ALA remained greyed out, I revisited this several times but ALA stayed inactive.
> 
> Then, the other day whilst installing the loom for the auto Dimming Interior Mirror, I disconnected and removed the MMI unit itself so I could access the interior fuse panel. When I reconnected it there were many faults (as you might expect) but after clearing them, guess what?... yep ALA was fully functional again!
> 
> Could this be the answer to many of the errors people have seen with menus greyed out after coding.. not just resetting the MMI but disconnecting and reconnecting it (a sort of super hard reset)?


You got that situation because of my old coding but now it's been updated and work without its menu.
After you have disconnected the MMI, was the traffic sign menu still grey?


----------



## noname

Vertovr said:


> hi there,
> 
> i'm trying to use my android phone as "hotspot & client", to enable the google maps, but my mmi dont have this option on wlan menu, just the 'hotspot" option. I'm from Brazil and i have the navigation package, but i dont have the sim card slot on my TT.
> 
> ManuTT, do you know where i can enable that option??
> 
> Thankss


helping Audinut.we didn't find that adaption, he tried many times


----------



## FedeCR

ManuTT said:


> Dimmwert and dimming direction are on the list but with a different order, you have a vag version newer than mine post a picture of the page where you can select a unit


So dimming and dimmwert are the same thing? In the topic's first page guide I can only fing dimming
Just to be sure


----------



## noname

Yes because you need to set obd in English or if it's already it, some words is not well translated..I already knew this problem..


----------



## FedeCR

Thank you! I did almost everithing i wanted... just passenger mirror doesn't lower in R! It's the only thing i can't get working


----------



## noname

did you set the lower position?
move the joystick to the passenger mirror, put in R, then put in P and it'll comes in the original position


----------



## FedeCR

ManuTT said:


> did you set the lower position?
> move the joystick to the passenger mirror, put in R, then put in P and it'll comes in the original position


Sorry, I totally missed this!! I'll try tomorrow! Many thanks for your help


----------



## audinut

ManuTT said:


> Vertovr said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi there,
> 
> i'm trying to use my android phone as "hotspot & client", to enable the google maps, but my mmi dont have this option on wlan menu, just the 'hotspot" option. I'm from Brazil and i have the navigation package, but i dont have the sim card slot on my TT.
> 
> ManuTT, do you know where i can enable that option??
> 
> Thankss
> 
> 
> 
> helping Audinut.we didn't find that adaption, he tried many times
Click to expand...

Yes. I did find the option for Wifi Client and turned it on, connected to the Phone's wifi hotspot. This is for head unit without SIM slot.

The problem is I have no way to tell whether the car actually takes data from phone.

And Google Earth View for map is UN-selectable, even it is there in the drop down list. It switches back to standard view the moment I set it to Earth view !

I guess there could be another option to tick somewhere to complete the setting. But we dont have long coding helper for this.


----------



## Jasonw10

Any codes for disabling spoiler coming up/ down - for a fixed spoiler?


----------



## noname

Only in Audi or with vag pro


----------



## Vertovr

audinut said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vertovr said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi there,
> 
> i'm trying to use my android phone as "hotspot & client", to enable the google maps, but my mmi dont have this option on wlan menu, just the 'hotspot" option. I'm from Brazil and i have the navigation package, but i dont have the sim card slot on my TT.
> 
> ManuTT, do you know where i can enable that option??
> 
> Thankss
> 
> 
> 
> helping Audinut.we didn't find that adaption, he tried many times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I did find the option for Wifi Client and turned it on, connected to the Phone's wifi hotspot. This is for head unit without SIM slot.
> 
> The problem is I have no way to tell whether the car actually takes data from phone.
> 
> And Google Earth View for map is UN-selectable, even it is there in the drop down list. It switches back to standard view the moment I set it to Earth view !
> 
> I guess there could be another option to tick somewhere to complete the setting. But we dont have long coding helper for this.
Click to expand...

Audinut, how did you do?
I want to test in my car.

Thanks


----------



## df121

Hi, Could you let me have a password to access your High Beam Assist pdf file. I have it on my car and it takes about 2 seconds after I pass a car coming the other way to go back to main beam and want to see if I can a adjust its timings. Many thanks. David


----------



## noname

If you already have it, you can adjust the sensor sensibility following my list of coding. 
There is a value in lux to change in the A5 unit


----------



## ttsser

I have had a good search and I expect the question I am about to ask has already been asked, but is there a reasonable copy of the VCDS with software that will work to alter basic stuff? I see some on ebay, but are they any good please?

Is the connector the standard connector used industry wide or is it VW group please?


----------



## noname

VCDS is already the copy version and it is sold with the old cable and its software. normal price is about 55€ and the latest version is the 17...but you can save money and buy the 15 or 16 that are compatible anyway


----------



## ttsser

Great, thanks ManuTT.

I can't find the VCDS anywhere for that price. cheapest I found was £225 for a unit that would work for a maximum three vehicles.

Can you forward me to a good place to purchase please?

Cheers,


----------



## noname

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16-8-3-VAG-CO ... Swr~lYtJgJ

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vag-Com-16-8- ... HPGZyjFCeQ

it has to be like these, black and version 16.x or 17.x, possibly not from china, you'll wait a month or more!


----------



## ttsser

ManuTT said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16-8-3-VAG-COM-Hex-Can-USB-Cable-Diagnostic-Audi-Seat-Skoda-Volkswagen-VCDS-/112319032122?hash=item1a26bc6b3a:g:Q9QAAOSwr~lYtJgJ
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vag-Com-16-8- ... HPGZyjFCeQ
> 
> it has to be like these, black and version 16.x or 17.x, possibly not from china, you'll wait a month or more!


Thanks for the links... that's really great.

Wait a month or more! Hahaha... I won't get the TT until June anyway!!! Although I could always wreak havoc with my current Golf R before it goes back to the lease company!


----------



## noname

Ahaha I didn't know that! Yeah try it on other cars before! Ahaha


----------



## Vertovr

audinut said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vertovr said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi there,
> 
> i'm trying to use my android phone as "hotspot & client", to enable the google maps, but my mmi dont have this option on wlan menu, just the 'hotspot" option. I'm from Brazil and i have the navigation package, but i dont have the sim card slot on my TT.
> 
> ManuTT, do you know where i can enable that option??
> 
> Thankss
> 
> 
> 
> helping Audinut.we didn't find that adaption, he tried many times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I did find the option for Wifi Client and turned it on, connected to the Phone's wifi hotspot. This is for head unit without SIM slot.
> 
> The problem is I have no way to tell whether the car actually takes data from phone.
> 
> And Google Earth View for map is UN-selectable, even it is there in the drop down list. It switches back to standard view the moment I set it to Earth view !
> 
> I guess there could be another option to tick somewhere to complete the setting. But we dont have long coding helper for this.
Click to expand...

Where do you find this option? 5F?
Maybe works here, and I can send my configuration and you can try.


----------



## ttsser

ManuTT said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16-8-3-VAG-COM-Hex-Can-USB-Cable-Diagnostic-Audi-Seat-Skoda-Volkswagen-VCDS-/112319032122?hash=item1a26bc6b3a:g:Q9QAAOSwr~lYtJgJ
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vag-Com-16-8- ... HPGZyjFCeQ
> 
> it has to be like these, black and version 16.x or 17.x, possibly not from china, you'll wait a month or more!


Thanks for these links. I bought this one:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 2417621072

*VCDS Vag Com Can USB cable 17.1 for Audi Seat Skoda Volkswagen Diagnostic Tool * from *auto55443217* and can confirm that it works a treat, as long as you follow the install instructions... meaning it worked the second time I installed it!

So thank you ManuTT for pointing me in the right direction.

I switched off the Soundaktor and disabled the exhaust flaps with it to prove it was working


----------



## noname

Make sure you use it without internet and don't update it, ever!
Exhaust flaps don't work as they should deactivating that bit but seems to be slightly different than stock..anyway, if you want a pure sound, disconnect the valve power


----------



## ttsser

ManuTT said:


> Make sure you use it without internet and don't update it, ever!
> Exhaust flaps don't work as they should deactivating that bit but seems to be slightly different than stock..anyway, if you want a pure sound, disconnect the valve power


I have set my Firewall to dissallow all the associated programs... I hope!


----------



## noname

I always prefer to turn wifi off..maybe some hidden daemon can trick you!


----------



## noname

Someone with obd and a my17 can contact me to try a coding for the hba?


----------



## ray3733

ManuTT said:


> Make sure you use it without internet and don't update it, ever!
> Exhaust flaps don't work as they should deactivating that bit but seems to be slightly different than stock..anyway, if you want a pure sound, disconnect the valve power


Hi ManuTT, i tried those link you send it before getting the wire, do you mind share again. Thank you


----------



## noname

I'll post it later but you can search for vcds 16 or 17 depending how much you want to spend.. 16.8 is ok anyway


----------



## ray3733

ManuTT said:


> I'll post it later but you can search for vcds 16 or 17 depending how much you want to spend.. 16.8 is ok anyway


Will it work on Mk3 8s 2016?


----------



## noname

of course! consider that I have the v15 yet!!


----------



## ray3733

ManuTT said:


> of course! consider that I have the v15 yet!!


I found this link , who like to have your opinion.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAG-COM-16-...e714490&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=282357749213

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vag-Com-16-...id=100033&rk=3&rkt=8&mehot=pp&sd=282357749213


----------



## noname

I confirm!


----------



## FedeCR

ManuTT said:


> New possible things found:
> -change the speed when high beam assist turns on full beam (I lowered it a bit)
> -change the sensibility of the camera to turn on and off high beam
> -lane assist, change the gong sound when you don't have hands on the steering wheel
> -lane assist, change the vibration soft medium strong
> -lane assist, change how much help from the car during a bend soft medium strong
> 
> I need to decrease the speed to turn on lane assist and to keep it active more time without hand but I didn't find them yet!


Hi ManuTT, did you find something about keep lane assist longer active without hands? thanks


----------



## noname

One of the first things I'm gonna try as soon vcp arrives


----------



## gito75

thanks so much for this post ManuTT. Amazing!!
I´m waiting my VCD. I´m wishing to test your encodings. I will try to learn with my poor english [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Thanks for your job


----------



## robes

It it possible to get the car to engage the parking brake when P is selected on the gear stick? I have this enabled on the A6 but not on the TT and it'd be good to have it working on both?
Many thanks.


----------



## noname

Below


----------



## noname

No because TT doesn't have a specific unit for the handbrake..a lot of functions like that have been gathered in the unit 9
Also, I wouldn't recommend a big use of the handbrake every time in P


----------



## robes

ManuTT said:


> No because TT doesn't have a specific unit for the handbrake..a lot of functions like that have been gathered in the unit 9
> Also, I wouldn't recommend a big use of the handbrake every time in P


Thanks for the info ManuTT


----------



## noname

but I'll take a look with vcp..I recall to have seen something about it..


----------



## audinut

robes said:


> It it possible to get the car to engage the parking brake when P is selected on the gear stick? I have this enabled on the A6 but not on the TT and it'd be good to have it working on both?
> Many thanks.


Yes. My car parking brake is on whenever gear goes to P.


----------



## Omychron

ManuTT said:


> No because TT doesn't have a specific unit for the handbrake..a lot of functions like that have been gathered in the unit 9
> Also, I wouldn't recommend a big use of the handbrake every time in P


Why would you not recommend this? Seems like a very handy feature to me. I'd like it!


----------



## noname

if you wanna change the handbrake motors sooner than the normal, go on!
I've also tried to activate it because it's useful..but I don't want any problem from it..I'm not a real fan of the electronic handbrake


----------



## Jannerman

I thought I'd finally enabled the HBA, the MMI icons work as they should, push forward for auto and again for high... BUT...
I don't have any high beams at all now, I went for a drive with auto on and the high beam changes to blue when driving at speed on unlit roads and returns to white when you slow down or there are street lights. Also if I pull the stalk towards me to flash the lights the blue high beam icon comes on but the headlights don't flash.

I've removed all my changes, reset the MMI check that there aren't any fault codes but still no high beam.

Anobody got any ideas?


----------



## migzy

did you take a pic of your original settings, i has the same issue and had one of my original settings wrong

migzy


----------



## migzy

this is what i had










think it was the top setting that should be set as in the pic, at least we're getting closer to a solution ;-)

cheers

migzy,


----------



## Jannerman

Thanks migzy, a quick question if I may, what headlights does your car have, std LED or matrix?


----------



## noname

Jannerman said:


> I thought I'd finally enabled the HBA, the MMI icons work as they should, push forward for auto and again for high... BUT...
> I don't have any high beams at all now, I went for a drive with auto on and the high beam changes to blue when driving at speed on unlit roads and returns to white when you slow down or there are street lights. Also if I pull the stalk towards me to flash the lights the blue high beam icon comes on but the headlights don't flash.
> 
> I've removed all my changes, reset the MMI check that there aren't any fault codes but still no high beam.
> 
> Anobody got any ideas?


Did you reset after the coding..
I'm trying all I can without a car to test it!!


----------



## Jannerman

Yep, I reset the MMI after coding it and after removing it.


----------



## noname

can you tell me what did you change ?
that picture is before or after?


----------



## Jannerman

Manu, that's a picture from migzy, I think that's a picture after he'd enabled it.

I need to go and try his settings but it's getting a bit late tonight so it may be tomorrow now.


----------



## migzy

Jannerman said:


> Manu, that's a picture from migzy, I think that's a picture after he'd enabled it.
> 
> I need to go and try his settings but it's getting a bit late tonight so it may be tomorrow now.


it's standard led, think the pic is pre mod, i took all the mods off and set back to standard after trying HBA

cheers

migzy

If ya still stuck i've got the motor tomorrow and can check the settings and post a pic


----------



## Jannerman

Cheers migsy, that did the trick, I've got high beam back now. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Guess we've just gotta keep persevering I could see how it would have worked and I think it'd be a great mod to have if we can crack it.


----------



## noname

I'm sorry but I'm lost!
if you need my help, I need to know which values you did change in both unit and which are the choices in any adaption.
I don't have a my17, obd and need to think!


----------



## maxforconi

Hello, there is a way to active the hidden menu and the battery level?


----------



## noname

Not in the TT and in the future cars with vc


----------



## Jannerman

Manu - migzy, I have just got HBA working on my MY17 TT with STD LED lights
I have tested it and all seems to be working OK on my car:

These are the settings that I changed on Module 09:
*Long coding:* byte 2 value 01 (bit 0 on), byte 5 value 61 (bits 0, 5 & 6 on)
I'm not sure if byte 05 value (61 - bits 0, 5 & 6 on) is necessary but I got the info from AudiWorld A4 (B9 platform) forum for a MY17 A4.
*Adaptations:*
Fernlicht_assistent:
Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung:
*AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS*
Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent:
*Present*
Fernlichtassistent Reset:
active
Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent Werkseinstellung:
*Present*
Assistenzfahrlicht, Empfindlichkeit per BAP einstellbar:
Present

and Module A5:
*Long coding*: byte 2 value 01 (bit 0 on)

+ did a MMI reset


----------



## noname

explain this...
Adaptations:
Fernlicht_assistent:
Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung:

seems the missing part of my coding! but I couldn't try it!!

then, I didn't see this adaption in the picture..
AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS


----------



## Jannerman

Google translate gives Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung = *Extended high beam control*

there were a list of options for that adaptation in OBDeleven, *AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS* was just the next option in the list that I hadn't already tried, I really wasn't expecting it to work, I just got lucky I guess


----------



## noname

so let me recap just to add it in the guide and check it for vcds users
unit 09
Long coding
byte 2 enable bit 01

unit 9
Adaptations
Fernlicht_assistent change to Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung (full beam assistant)
Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent change to Present (full beam assistant menu)
Fernlichtassistent Reset change to active (keep alway hba on even after turned off the car)
Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent Werkseinstellung change to Present (activate hba menu)
Assistenzfahrlicht, Empfindlichkeit per BAP einstellbar change to Present (sensitivity of hba..to be tested)

Unit A5
Long coding
byte 2 enable bit 01

try the coding without byte 5, shouldn't be necessary on our car) byte 5 value 61 (bits 0, 5 & 6 on)


----------



## Jannerman

Manu, I'd like to test this some more before it gets added to the coding list, I want to make sure there isn't anything that isn't necessary in that list of changes I gave you but it will have to wait until tomorrow now.
By the way, the adaptation heading is:
Fernlicht_assistent
and the seting is:
Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung = "AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS"

Also, I just looked on the Audi configurator and interestingly it says:

"High-beam assist
...
Only in combination with Auto-dimming rear-view mirror with light and rain sensor package"

I have recently added the Auto-dimming rear-view mirror myself as a retrofit and fully wired it for:
disabling it when reverse is selected and
disabling it when interior light is on
i.e. exactly as factory spec.

I wouldn't have expected it to NEED this for HBA, but maybe Audi is telling the truth?!


----------



## migzy

Jammerman, excellent work, Amy chance of some pics of the odbeleven settings when ya get the chance and I'll try it on mine at the weekend. I've got auto dimming pre installed on my tts.

Good job Manu and Jannerman, all the work is greatly appreciated,

Migzy


----------



## noname

the dimming mirror has a light sensor behind it and I suppose it helps the hba..that's why they sell both together...but all other people that have follow mu guide didn't have it..so like other coding, it shouldn't be so necessary.
how this setting is so long?
Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung = "AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS"

did I write correct above?


----------



## Jannerman

ManuTT said:


> the dimming mirror has a light sensor behind it and I suppose it helps the hba..that's why they sell both together...but all other people that have follow mu guide didn't have it..so like other coding, it shouldn't be so necessary.
> how this setting is so long?
> Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung = "AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS"
> 
> did I write correct above?


That's correct, this is how it is shown in OBDeleven


----------



## Jannerman

Manu: Tonight I removed the settings in turn until I was left with the minimum that still worked:

These are the settings for:
*Module 09*
*Long coding: No long coding at all needed on this module.. I was really surprised by this!!!! *

*Adaptations:*
Fernlicht_assistent:

Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung: *AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS*
Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent: *Present*
Fernlichtassistent Reset: active
Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent Werkseinstellung: Not present
Assistenzfahrlicht, Empfindlichkeit per BAP einstellbar: Present

*** I only needed to change the two that are highlighted but you can also change "Fernlichtassistent Reset" to "not active" and the Auto Assist will be remembered after switching the ignition off.

*Module A5*:
*Long coding*: byte 2 value 01 (bit 0 on)

Remember, this is for a MY17 with Standard LED lights, different configurations may need different settings.

Migsy: This is a screenshot of the working config in OBDeleven (plus, don't forget the long coding in A5).


----------



## migzy

Totally awesome

Gonna try Saturday and I'll let ya know how it goes 

Much appreciated peeps

Migzy


----------



## noname

Jannerman said:


> Manu: Tonight I removed the settings in turn until I was left with the minimum that still worked:
> 
> These are the settings for:
> *Module 09*
> *Long coding: No long coding at all needed on this module.. I was really surprised by this!!!! *
> 
> *Adaptations:*
> Fernlicht_assistent:
> 
> Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung: *AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS*
> Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent: *Present*
> Fernlichtassistent Reset: active
> Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent Werkseinstellung: Not present
> Assistenzfahrlicht, Empfindlichkeit per BAP einstellbar: Present
> 
> *** I only needed to change the two that are highlighted but you can also change "Fernlichtassistent Reset" to "not active" and the Auto Assist will be remembered after switching the ignition off.
> 
> *Module A5*:
> *Long coding*: byte 2 value 01 (bit 0 on)
> 
> Remember, this is for a MY17 with Standard LED lights, different configurations may need different settings.
> 
> Migsy: This is a screenshot of the working config in OBDeleven (plus, don't forget the long coding in A5).


The assistant you removed was one of my coding to keep on the hba after restarted the car..it's useful!

HBA MY17
unit 09
Adaptations:
Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung: AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS
Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent: Present

Module A5:
Long coding: byte 2 enable bit 01


----------



## Jannerman

Manu, the 2 bold settings were the only ones I "needed" to change in the Adaptations for Module 09 to get HBA working, all the others were the defaults for my car (which I added for completeness).

Your suggestion to change "Fernlichtassistent Reset" to "not active" as well is a good one, I've now done that myself and think it's very worthwhile.


----------



## noname

yeah they are already set to present or active..now it's just a beta the whole thing...


----------



## migzy

Hey Peeps just tested HBA on my motor and all is well 





































Migzy


----------



## noname

wait for the night!!
also, if you check my coding list, you can adjust the sensibility


----------



## migzy

ManuTT said:


> wait for the night!!
> also, if you check my coding list, you can adjust the sensibility


ah so you mean the settings from your original HBA doc, so speed threshold etc ?

cheers

migzy


----------



## noname

Exactly! Speed of activation and light sensor sensitivity can be adjusted


----------



## Jannerman

Manu: Thank you very much for your assistance with this, is the coding for the adjustments in your HBA doc, if so could you PM me the password to it please?

Migzy: Nice one, glad its finally working on our MY17's.. enjoy!


----------



## noname

I thought they were on the list..I've added them now..

*-change the speed activation and deactivation of auto full beam*
Unit A5
Security Access 20103
Adaption
find in the menu "activation speed for high-beam assistant"
standard value is 57 km/h, set your speed then ok
find in the menu "channel speed threshold for high beam recommendation off"
standard value is 27 km/h, set your speed then ok

I use both 0..the car uses a tolerance so it doesn't really use those speeds but a bit more

In the same menu, there is night vehicle activation/deactivation detection brightness..
Activation, original value 3lx, if you decrease it, full beam will turn on lately, more far from to the car in front of you..and vice versa if you decrease the value
Deactivation, original value 20lx, if you increase it, full beam will turn off lately, more close to the car in front of you..and vice versa if you decrease the value


----------



## Jannerman

Thanks again for that Manu, I'll be having a fiddle with those settings tomorrow. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## migzy

Quick update in things that don't and work on the MY17 TTS

power and torque, can be seen on display but don't work (probably a missing hardware component)
g meter can be seen but donesn't work (probably a missing hardware component)

traffic sign recognition works

Cheers

Migzy


----------



## noname

no hardware, just a different software! I've seen them on a TDI so...


----------



## Jannerman

migzy said:


> Quick update in things that don't and work on the MY17 TTS
> 
> power and tongue, can be seen on display but don't work (probably a missing hardware component)
> g meter can be seen but donesn't work (probably a missing hardware component)
> 
> traffic sign recognition works
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Migzy


Did you lose any other menu options (or have them greyed out) when you enabled the road sign recognition?


----------



## migzy

not as far as i'm aware . may have to check further ;-) just incase

cheers

migzy


----------



## migzy

ManuTT said:


> no hardware, just a different software! I've seen them on a TDI so...


strange not to have it working then, maybe something different to enable on the settings again, stupid audi wish they's stop messing about to make things nice and easy to hack



Migzy


----------



## noname

In any fw there is something new that is present on the newest cars..but the fw isn't not progressive so new car=new fw, it depends from the optional installed so you could have new car and not new fw


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Also G-meter and ttrs logo + the photo I posted above,all 3 doesn't work on TT MY2015


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

welcome to the club! this is what means to have an older car..like mine!! ahah


----------



## ray3733

Question for this : 

Automatic closing windows when raining after Park
Unit 9
security access 31347
adaptions
find in the menu:
(15) Access control 2 Regenschliessen_ein aus change the value to active
(16) Access control 2 Regenschliessen_art change the value to permanent
(28) Menueusteureung Regenschliessen change the value to active (doesn't appear on our menu)
do a MMI reset

I set up those above but i am not sure the things below , what you mean? how can i access it??
select the drop menu on the top and select the number 2 RLFS
change the coding from 00005D to 07005D


----------



## ray3733

lala30 said:


> I install TPMS and work , but I need to uncode TPMS in ESP because I have now 2 system to work
> 
> 
> 
> for rear dinamic light I pull wires from BCM T46 B22 to rear light left and right but I think i missing something in coding
> exactly I don't know what I need to coding


Did you able to uncode TPMS in ESP ?


----------



## Jannerman

Manu, I'm trying to get the headlamps and all weather lights to flash together when the stalk is pulled wowards you.

The lighting map document on page 1 of the thread shows:
Leuchte 12 - maybe front fog lights left
Leuchte 13 - maybe front fog lights right

As they don't seem to be called "fog lights" on the MK3, do you think the "all weather lights" reuse the Leuchte number mapping from the "fog lights" ?


----------



## noname

ray3733 said:


> Question for this :
> 
> Automatic closing windows when raining after Park
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaptions
> find in the menu:
> (15) Access control 2 Regenschliessen_ein aus change the value to active
> (16) Access control 2 Regenschliessen_art change the value to permanent
> (28) Menueusteureung Regenschliessen change the value to active (doesn't appear on our menu)
> do a MMI reset
> 
> I set up those above but i am not sure the things below , what you mean? how can i access it??
> select the drop menu on the top and select the number 2 RLFS
> change the coding from 00005D to 07005D


When you enter in that unìt, before press adaption, click on the drop menu on the top of the window, you can find other 2 unit


----------



## noname

Jannerman said:


> Manu, I'm trying to get the headlamps and all weather lights to flash together when the stalk is pulled wowards you.
> 
> The lighting map document on page 1 of the thread shows:
> Leuchte 12 - maybe front fog lights left
> Leuchte 13 - maybe front fog lights right
> 
> As they don't seem to be called "fog lights" on the MK3, do you think the "all weather lights" reuse the Leuchte number mapping from the "fog lights" ?


Yes they are called all weather light but basically are fog lights!
Anyway, you can't operate any coding on those led because they are managed from the led unit..in fact, those adaption are for those led, but work with other cars


----------



## pcbbc

Disable comfort blink on indicators. Thought there would be an option in the MMI for this, like on the MK2. If there is, I couldn't find it... 

*Disable Indicator Comfort Blink*
Unit 09 Cent, Elect.
Adaptation
Security Access 31347
ENG10577-ENG115774 Außenlicht Blinker Komfortblinken (Exterior lights Blinker comfort lights)
Change active => Not active


----------



## noname

now they are standard!

(7)-Turn signal control-Komfortblinken,active


----------



## wonker71

Hi Guys,

(maybe) stupid question....HOW do i do a reset on this unit ????

thanks in advance 



thanasis.mpougon said:


> Also G-meter and ttrs logo + the photo I posted above,all 3 doesn't work on TT MY2015
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

press simultaneously NAV, RADIO and the center round knob


----------



## ray3733

I tried get into Unit 17 for coding Logo TTRS , it showed me the error massage above. Please Help.


----------



## noname

it's normal..it means there are no label for any bit...I always tried blindly..but my car still works!


----------



## ray3733

ManuTT said:


> it's normal..it means there are no label for any bit...I always tried blindly..but my car still works!


do you mean still code it ? i tried to code it , it showed " code rejected" . Would really need your HELP here MANU TT


----------



## noname

after that error, click ok then long coding, go to the byte 15 and enable bit 4 then exit and do it....it can't says rejected!


----------



## ray3733

ManuTT said:


> after that error, click ok then long coding, go to the byte 15 and enable bit 4 then exit and do it....it can't says rejected!


Let me try that again, BUT i think i really get " REJECTED" code ..


----------



## ray3733

has anyone found " easy entry" e.g. when engine off, the seat would move backwards, when engine start, the seat would move forward to the seat position you set ?


----------



## noname

TT doesn't have a unit for that..like in the Q7


----------



## pcbbc

These don't work, as we don't have controller unit 53 (Parking Brake):
-Enable auto handbrake when shift in P
Unit 53
-Release automatically parking brake without seat belt
Unit 53

However, under controller unit 03 (ABS Brakes), we have:
- IDE04645-IDE05287-Electromechanical parking brake-Automatic application

That looks hopeful. Unfortunately seems to require 16 Security Access. Does anybody have the code?


----------



## noname

I knew that but the ABS unit is accessible only with vcp!


----------



## ray3733

-rear turn indicator blinking (together or opposite) with the rear fog light
Unit 9
security access 31347
adaption
find in the menu:

SECTION A
(8)-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion C 26 change the value to Blinken links Hellphase (left rear fog light)
(8)-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 27 change the value to Blinken rechts Hellphase (right rear fog light)

SECTION B
(8)-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion C 26 change the value to Blinken links Dunkelphase (left rear fog light)
(8)-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 27 change the value to Blinken rechts Dunkelphase (right rear fog light)
you know how it works!

I tried the section A & B doesn't work on mine. Can anyone help please ?


----------



## pcbbc

ManuTT said:


> I knew that but the ABS unit is accessible only with vcp!


pity, need to look for someone with VCP then?
Any suggestions?


----------



## noname

ray3733 said:


> -rear turn indicator blinking (together or opposite) with the rear fog light
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu:
> 
> SECTION A
> (8)-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion C 26 change the value to Blinken links Hellphase (left rear fog light)
> (8)-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 27 change the value to Blinken rechts Hellphase (right rear fog light)
> 
> SECTION B
> (8)-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion C 26 change the value to Blinken links Dunkelphase (left rear fog light)
> (8)-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 27 change the value to Blinken rechts Dunkelphase (right rear fog light)
> you know how it works!
> 
> I tried the section A & B doesn't work on mine. Can anyone help please ?


TT led is only one part.this coding works for cars with the rear light split in two, part on the trunk and part on the car


----------



## ray3733

Mine is matrix led, how can I check the Rear light Separately ? I do have a fog light also


----------



## noname

I don't understand...
And since you have matrix, can you help me on my thread for who has matrix led?


----------



## ray3733

ManuTT said:


> I don't understand...
> And since you have matrix, can you help me on my thread for who has matrix led?


I try to do the -rear turn indicator blinking (together or opposite) with the rear fog light for my TTs.

I " -Enable torque and power graph from TTrs "for my TTs, it showed the Power & Torque graph but doesn't response. Can you help??

no problem i can help in Matrix thread, but i can't PM you . please let me know how can i help . possible PM your email?


----------



## noname

Now I get it...check my guide for the fog light with the rear indicator.. I kept both blink together for almost a year and all coding are tested.

About g-meter and other graph, check the byte and do a MMI reset but if they don't show up under the lap counter menu, it means you have an older vc fw amdyou can't do anything about it! A lot of people here have the same problem with MY15 and MY16 cars!
About matrix, you just read my thread I've explained there the problem with a picture..thanks


----------



## ray3733

Here's the image , power and g meter graph showed in the "sport display" .G meter seems work fine but the power graph No response.

The rear light indicator will try tonight again.


----------



## noname

That's normal!!


----------



## ray3733

ManuTT said:


> That's normal!!


You mean Power & Torque Graph (can display) but not working?


----------



## noname

yes because Audi implements some features during its fw updates to try if the work correctly!
you don't know anything when you buy the car, but if one day you have some problem on it, going in Audi and connect your car will send the feedback they were looking for!
luckily with vcds we can unlock these features but not always they work! it's reasonable!


----------



## snato94

Hello everybody, I'm new to the forum. I own an Audi TT TDI MK3 2016 with almost all the options and a vcds 16.8.0 version cable. 
manuTT thank for the work you're doing and I'll be happy to help you, do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## JCS_AutoID

snato94 said:


> Hello everybody, I'm new to the forum. I own an Audi TT TDI MK3 2016 with almost all the options and a vcds 16.8.0 version cable.
> manuTT thank for the work you're doing and I'll be happy to help you, do not hesitate to ask.


How did you get the rev counter red? And the lap timer to work? I've had no luck!


----------



## WhiteWizard

Hi,

With reference to the HBA (High Beam Assist) on a MY17 TTS (standard LED headlights).

I have completed the mods using ODBEleven and now have the MMI menu option for High Beam Assist.

My assumption is that I will need to wait until it is dark before it can be tested and I see the [Auto] beneath the high-beam indicator?

Used just the Adaptions in module 09 and the bit 0 of byte 02 in module A5 as given by Jannerman/Migzy /ManuTT.

So looks like another successful MY17 mod 

Ant


----------



## noname

AntonyShipley said:


> Hi,
> 
> With reference to the HBA (High Beam Assist) on a MY17 TTS (standard LED headlights).
> 
> I have completed the mods using ODBEleven and now have the MMI menu option for High Beam Assist.
> 
> My assumption is that I will need to wait until it is dark before it can be tested and I see the [Auto] beneath the high-beam indicator?
> 
> Used just the Adaptions in module 09 and the bit 0 of byte 02 in module A5 as given by Jannerman/Migzy /ManuTT.
> 
> So looks like another successful MY17 mod
> 
> Ant


Exactly, during the day you can see only if the function is active but you have to wait the night to test it!
It's sensible to the road lights too so you need a dark road..or you can adjust its sensibility follow my guide obviously!


----------



## Jannerman

AntonyShipley said:


> Hi,
> 
> With reference to the HBA (High Beam Assist) on a MY17 TTS (standard LED headlights).
> 
> I have completed the mods using ODBEleven and now have the MMI menu option for High Beam Assist.
> 
> My assumption is that I will need to wait until it is dark before it can be tested and I see the [Auto] beneath the high-beam indicator?
> 
> Used just the Adaptions in module 09 and the bit 0 of byte 02 in module A5 as given by Jannerman/Migzy /ManuTT.
> 
> So looks like another successful MY17 mod
> 
> Ant


Not quite Ant (to enlarge upon Manus post above), if it working correctly all you need to do is: turn the headlight rotary switch to auto, then push the lighting stalk forward once and the headlamp icon should show with the the word "Auto" below it both the icon and the "Auto" should be white, you should be able to flash the headlights but pulling the stalk towards you as normal, the icon should go blue and the "Auto" remains white. All the above should be visible even in daylight.

If this is isn't happening... you need to recheck your coding (do it with the ignition on, engine off and lights switched off)
After coding do a three finger reset and when the MMI has rebooted go into the external lighting menu and make sure the box is checked.

Obviously to test the function in operation you have to meet the activation criteria... no street lights or vehicle lights around you and exceeding the activation speed.

Even if you have used Manus tip for retaining the setting after switching the ignition off, it you turn the lights off and on again for any reason, you will need to push the stalk forward to get the "Auto" function again.


----------



## noname

Correct as a Swiss clock!


----------



## noname

snato94 said:


> Hello everybody, I'm new to the forum. I own an Audi TT TDI MK3 2016 with almost all the options and a vcds 16.8.0 version cable.
> manuTT thank for the work you're doing and I'll be happy to help you, do not hesitate to ask.


Thanks for the help but now I can officially say that the available coding are on the first page!
There is something else doable only with vag pro but I'll post them as soon as I can!!

At the moment, I only need some help for who has matrix led, but sometime, there is not so much help here


----------



## Guest

ManuTT Hello, I have a problem. can you help me?
my audi tt is equipped with front camera and mmi plus but I can not activate the traffic signs recognition. specifically I can not find the A5 units.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## WhiteWizard

Hi,

Snato94, what tool are you using ODBEleven or VCDS?

I know that it exists on ODBEleven and I think you can "jump" to it using VCDS.

Remember this is HEX so in ODBEleven it is one of the later modules after 99, but before FF.

Hope this helps?

Ant


----------



## snato94

I use vcds 16.8, I read on other sites that activating this function required assistant strips. you know if it is true?


----------



## noname

snato94 said:


> ManuTT Hello, I have a problem. can you help me?
> my audi tt is equipped with front camera and mmi plus but I can not activate the traffic signs recognition. specifically I can not find the A5 units.
> Thanks in advance.


Do you have the front camera and so the lane assist?
Which vcds version are you using?


----------



## WhiteWizard

Hi,

So I finally got a chance to "test" the HBA and got to report it is a natty little feature 

I do not have to re-enable it each time I get in the car it seems to stay on!

Clever how it seems to understand the difference between car headlight and bright reflecting road signs and know there is a car in front because of the rear red lights.

Those looking to buy a cheap option that I would recommend, going to be using that all the time I think ;-)

Again thanks to those who helped crack the MK17 version.

Ant


----------



## Jannerman

AntonyShipley said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I finally got a chance to "test" the HBA and got to report it is a natty little feature
> 
> I do not have to re-enable it each time I get in the car it seems to stay on!
> 
> Clever how it seems to understand the difference between car headlight and bright reflecting road signs and know there is a car in front because of the rear red lights.
> 
> Those looking to buy a cheap option that I would recommend, going to be using that all the time I think ;-)
> 
> Again thanks to those who helped crack the MK17 version.
> 
> Ant


Excellent news Ant, glad you like it 

I reckon it's a really good addition, especially as it's "free" (once you've bough the coding dongle). It seems to work almost magically, certainly much faster than I can react, isn't modern tech wonderful eh?


----------



## James cole

Hello Guys...

I enabled Traffic Sign Recognition and it works but after about a minute I get "speed limit display currently restricted" fault... any way to make it fully work without the fault?

This is on a TTS 2016.

Thanks!
JC


----------



## Sport!

James cole said:


> Hello Guys...
> 
> I enabled Traffic Sign Recognition and it works but after about a minute I get "speed limit display currently restricted" fault... any way to make it fully work without the fault?
> 
> This is on a TTS 2016.
> 
> Thanks!
> JC


Did you reset the MMI?

Setup mine a couple of days ago and it works perfectly.


----------



## WhiteWizard

Hi,

Works fine for me as well a TTS MY17.

Are you using ODBEleven or VCDS?

Ant


----------



## James cole

WhiteWizard said:


> Hi,
> 
> Works fine for me as well a TTS MY17.
> 
> Are you using ODBEleven or VCDS?
> 
> Ant


I did reset MMI... and am using VCDS... strange it works but still shows the fault at the VC.


----------



## Jannerman

James cole said:


> WhiteWizard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Works fine for me as well a TTS MY17.
> 
> Are you using ODBEleven or VCDS?
> 
> Ant
> 
> 
> 
> I did reset MMI... and am using VCDS... strange it works but still shows the fault at the VC.
Click to expand...

I found mention of the message you're seeing Here

*Speed limit display: currently restricted
This message appears, for instance, in the event of a camera malfunction or navigation system fault. Speed limits are then only displayed from one source (which increases the possibility of an error).
*
I don't know how authoritative the info is tho, maybe re-check the setting relating to fusion mode?
I also don't know if you have the Sat Nav option in the VC but perhaps it could need setting to something different if you don't.


----------



## noname

it's rare, but happens..in theory, traffic sign should work separately from the gps data since it reads the signs, but seems it isn't so! nothing to worry anyway..
but do you always have this error? does the system work with this error?


----------



## WhiteWizard

Hi,

I think the Traffic Cam does work in conjunction with the SatNav because it generates a "default" speed limit before you have even passed a road sign.

In the manual it says "The traffic sign recognition system can detect standardised speed limit signs within the camera's range of vision. It makes use of the navigation data to evaluate the detected speed limits and show them on the display. Under certain conditions, the system will also display the legal speed limits on roads without speed limit signs."

Ant


----------



## ray3733

Anyone found a coding for Spoiler ? that we can set the wings up and wing down km/h ?


----------



## noname

WhiteWizard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think the Traffic Cam does work in conjunction with the SatNav because it generates a "default" speed limit before you have even passed a road sign.
> 
> In the manual it says "The traffic sign recognition system can detect standardised speed limit signs within the camera's range of vision. It makes use of the navigation data to evaluate the detected speed limits and show them on the display. Under certain conditions, the system will also display the legal speed limits on roads without speed limit signs."
> 
> Ant


yeah, the system have a reaction depending from your speed..it tries to show the limit always before to pass it, obviously as soon as it sees it and how much km/h you are driving!
I noticed, in a queue, it sees the sign about 50 meters before..maybe as you say in conjunction, the limit on the data map will make easy the recognition


----------



## noTTsoBAD

thanasis.mpougon said:


> Also G-meter and ttrs logo + the photo I posted above,all 3 doesn't work on TT MY2015


This may be because of the MY, but also because of the MMI version installed (of course, older MY cars tend to have less actual MMI versions installed). Can you please provide us with the information about the MMI version installed in your car where the power and torque graph coding didn't work?

I also own a MY2015 but recently got MMI version 0884 installed, and I'd like to know if it's worh a try


----------



## noname

Power and torque work only on some my17 at the moment..while g-meter is working on many my16.
Nothing do the my15..obviously with the original firmware! 
Consider that the oldest is 0115 or something like that, your 0884 is far newer!
Problem is, Audi doesn't update if there is no problem..and i image that, if I ask to update because of the * button, they will say 2 things, wait a while before press it (if the mechanic is updated) or maybe it's broken (in most dealers) ahah


----------



## Omychron

ManuTT said:


> Power and torque work only on some my17 at the moment..while g-meter is working on many my16.
> Nothing do the my15..obviously with the original firmware!
> Consider that the oldest is 0115 or something like that, your 0884 is far newer!
> Problem is, Audi doesn't update if there is no problem..and i image that, if I ask to update because of the * button, they will say 2 things, wait a while before press it (if the mechanic is updated) or maybe it's broken (in most dealers) ahah


Is there a way to get it updated, then? Any known issues which forces them to run the update?
Is it possible to do the update for yourself somehow if they refuse?


----------



## noTTsoBAD

Omychron said:


> Is there a way to get it updated, then? Any known issues which forces them to run the update?
> Is it possible to do the update for yourself somehow if they refuse?


I was able to convince my dealer with a lengthy list of issues, but I know he had to have a hard discussion with Audi himself before he was granted to do the update and provided with the SD card (yes, it's unbelievable - the dealer needs to order a physical SD card from Audi for every single update!). Anyway, I'm glad he did it because numerous issues seem to be gone.

No, unfortunately there's no way to do the update yourself. The car needs to be connected to the Audi servers while being updated.

@ManuTT: i'm not sure if I got you right: do you think that features like power and torque display may work on a MY2015 with the latest MMI version, or are you sure that also later versions of some control untits (later MY) are needed?


----------



## noname

the dealer won't update it, but it can declining any responsibility and so voiding the warranty..
they need to connect to Audi because it needs to see the problem and send the updated fw to correct it, but not the latest fw because updating only a unit, can generate some conflicts with other unit.

you can update by yourself with vcp copying from another car, hoping it works perfectly then..in case you can load the old fw back..but if you go in Audi with the new fw for some electric problem, the'll know and void the warranty! it's a circle!

power and torque work on my17 cars because they have newer fw, but since it depends from the optional installed, not all my17 got power and torque working yet..so to your question, if you update the fw you can get even the TT's screen but you could encounter some conflicts and the problem with Audi above!


----------



## noTTsoBAD

ManuTT said:


> the dealer won't update it, but it can declining any responsibility and so voiding the warranty


Well, as the update in my case was done by an official Audi dealer who has been authorized by Audi to do so, I don't worry about warranty issues.



ManuTT said:


> power and torque work on my17 cars because they have newer fw, but since it depends from the optional installed, not all my17 got power and torque working yet


Is it known which options have to be present to allow g-force, power and torque to work? And does anybody know if any control units have been replaced by later HW revisions for MY2016/17? If none and it just boils down to the need of one or more CU FW update(s) as well, I'd have a word with my dealer again 



ManuTT said:


> ..so to your question, if you update the fw you can get even the TT's screen but you could encounter some conflicts and the problem with Audi above!


As stated, I'm not worried about warranty and conflicting FW/HW versions of other components. In this case, the dealer (and Audi) wouldn't have authorized the update in the first place. Or they would have updated the FW of the components in question as well. Heck, maybe they have - I just brought the car in the morning and got it back in the evening. No idea what they eventually did in between... 

By the way: what exactly does "TT's screen" mean? Do you mean the third VC view with a single big rev meter as it is available in the TTS and TTRS models? Or something else? Thanks


----------



## noname

For the update, I meant the dealer won't do it by himself..always asking to Audi, or if you want it, he takes no responsibility.

Audi load different fw but I don't exactly know what are the reasons..I've only seen same my with different optional and different fw..

Exactly, the big center rev(iPhone put the apostrophe), colored zones at high revs like in the TTrs..

Resuming, with vcp you can copy the fw and paste it in your car..not so easy to do than to say, but is how it works!


----------



## noTTsoBAD

ManuTT said:


> Exactly, the big center rev(iPhone put the apostrophe), colored zones at high revs like in the TTrs..


Hm, I've never seen a coding instruction to get this one working in a Non-TTS/TTRS. Is it somewhere in this thread?



ManuTT said:


> Resuming, with vcp you can copy the fw and paste it in your car..not so easy to do than to say, but is how it works!


Yes, but I'd never recommend to really try to do this. In this case, all the issues you described are waiting for you, and due to the FW mismatch (registered at Audi vs. actually installed in the car) your warranty will really be in danger. Also, when your car is being serviced and scanned by the dealer, all kind of checksum mismatches will show up and reveal the "hack". So, better get on your dealer's nerves until he agrees to support you and request the update from Audi. Hard work, takes some weeks, but pays off in the end.


----------



## noname

There is no coding! The solution was to copy another fw!
Obviously if you copy another fw, you won't go in Audi anymore..ever! Ahah


----------



## noTTsoBAD

ManuTT said:


> There is no coding! The solution was to copy another fw!


Ah, I see  
FW flashing with VCP? Did you do/see this by yourself, or has somebody written about this in some blog/forum (or even posted a YT video)? Don't worry, I'd never think about doing this. Just being curious


----------



## noname

there is some video about how to do it or some sort of update of a unit that basically is half of the process, just copy a file into the unit.


----------



## Sport!

Any idea for activating this menu?
Not present in my MY15 TT...


----------



## noname

Only for some new MY17


----------



## Sport!

ManuTT said:


> Only for some new MY17


Okay, had it in my A4 2011..


----------



## noname

That was a similar menu for bigger platform cars like A4 and so on..
It requires a newer fw on our cars.
We already had bcme, efficiency assist and another function that I don't remember, on our 5F, but they don't work before some my17.
It also suggests when use the brake or release the pedal accelerator on cars with adaptive cruise control!


----------



## James cole

ManuTT said:


> That was a similar menu for bigger platform cars like A4 and so on..
> It requires a newer fw on our cars.
> We already had bcme, efficiency assist and another function that I don't remember, on our 5F, but they don't work before some my17.
> It also suggests when use the brake or release the pedal accelerator on cars with adaptive cruise control!


Guys sorry for the question but how do I check which firmware I have?


----------



## noname

Menu, setting, option button and it's there under another menu..


----------



## Ivor.bigun

Will you give me the password for the PDF please


----------



## gito75

Hi Manu,
Can you send me a password?
Thanks so much for your work and your patience.
Tomorrow I will verify my SW version and I will ask some questions.....I read 84 pages with my poor english and I don´t understand some things [smiley=behead.gif]

Thanks for all. Regards


----------



## gito75

Sorry ManuTT, I can't reply your private mesaje

the password is for your pdf "Coming/Leaving home (for TT with xenon)"

I bought recently VCD 17.1.0 and I would like to use in my car. I have a TT roadster 2.0 tdi, yes... diesel 

i will try to encode red zone in rpm, parking radar (I have rear parking sensor), coming/leaving home (I dont have auto light). I read something about open/close roof with key but I don't found it... I will keep looking

My car is 2015 May and my SW version is 0139

Thank for all your help, your work is amaizing!! very very very thankful

Sorry for my english


----------



## The Yeoman

Hello,

Can anyone with a 2016 Audi TTS (US-based) kindly post or send me all of the stock values for the Unit 9 (Central Electronics) adaptations? Unfortunately I have misplaced my copy.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gito75

sorry ManuTT, I can't reply your private message. I'm from south of spain, far from Barcelona and I will not go to F1


----------



## noname

I sent you the password...did you try it?


----------



## gito75

No, I don't receive it. Can you try again? 
Thanks so much ManuTT!


----------



## IRR!TANT

Hi to everyone,

I hope to be helpful with new owners of my2017 and I hope again that mine it's not an isolated case: I tried many times to coding red zone with logo, but without any success! The only thing that works is the TTS or TTRS logo! What am I doing wrong?!

In my coding tests I had marked all the bit that ManuTT indicate on 1st page of this topic! Either leaving bit 5 marked or unmarked it!

I currently have the following firmware: 0892.... Is it the latest version?

My car have been produced in 12/2016 ( my2017 ? )

Thanks to everyone for attention! Have nice day


----------



## noname

If my17 is not on the description of my coding, it means I haven't tried it yet..
I know that there is the need to change an adaption over the bit but I don't have a my17 to try it!


----------



## IRR!TANT

ManuTT said:


> If my17 is not on the description of my coding, it means I haven't tried it yet..
> I know that there is the need to change an adaption over the bit but I don't have a my17 to try it!


Ok thanks a lot! I'll try to mark every bit on the Byte 9. Probably is it the right way?

I have to leave marked the bit 5 or not? Thank you

I tried to activate the power and torque too, but it doesn't work! Is my firmware old?


----------



## noname

No! The bit is the same of the previous my but you need to add an adaption..I'll post it as soon as I try it


----------



## IRR!TANT

ManuTT said:


> No! The bit is the same of the previous my but you need to add an adaption..I'll post it as soon as I try it


 If you want i can help you with pleasure as beta tester!


----------



## noname

Ok write me a pm before you can try!


----------



## IRR!TANT

ManuTT said:


> Ok write me a pm before you can try!


There's a problem.... i'm not allowed to use the pm! Which system do you prefer? Email, whatsapp, etc.

What is the last firmware for our TT?


----------



## noname

Ok I'll send you my email..
Latest is about 0884/0890


----------



## irony

Manu, do you know if a MY 2015 can get a firmware upgrade to a newer version than 0364?
My audi dealer keep saying me there isn't... but i even doubt they are really checking for updates :?


----------



## noname

they won't update the car unless there is some sort of problem, so they'll connect the car, send the feedback to Audi and update the unit.

the ways are 2, if you know a mechanic in Audi that knows how this works, he'll copy another fw in your car...or you can do it by yourself with vcl copying the fw from another TT.
obviously in both cases, there is the possibility that something don't works correctly..in that case, just undo the update..


----------



## IRR!TANT

ManuTT said:


> Ok I'll send you my email..
> Latest is about 0884/0890


Perfect, I sent u an email!


----------



## gito75

ManuTT said:


> I sent you the password...did you try it?


Thanks ManuTT. I received the password but doesn´t work 

This is the file:
Coming/Leaving home (for TT with xenon)

Excuse me for disturb


----------



## irony

ManuTT said:


> they won't update the car unless there is some sort of problem, so they'll connect the car, send the feedback to Audi and update the unit.
> 
> the ways are 2, if you know a mechanic in Audi that knows how this works, he'll copy another fw in your car...or you can do it by yourself with vcl copying the fw from another TT.
> obviously in both cases, there is the possibility that something don't works correctly..in that case, just undo the update..


Thanks for your answer Manu
It would be nice to try what you say. I have vcp and i would definetely try that but I need someone to read and save the fw from a newer car.
I would also try the tts fw, would be interesting to see if we can get the sport layout on our TT 2.0

Anyone willing to read and share a more recent fw than 0364?


----------



## noname

You need to find another TT and bring your vcp! But before that, save your fw!!


----------



## James cole

Hello Guys...

Is there a way to enable on the driver assist menu Auto park distance control? Sometimes I want it on others I want it off.

JC


----------



## noname

I don't understand....


----------



## krittapat

Hi There

I am using TT TFSI2.0 engine.
Is there are any possibility to bring up the oil temp and boost into MMI likes TTS in the photo?

Thanks


----------



## noname

nope!


----------



## James cole

James cole said:


> Hello Guys...
> 
> Is there a way to enable on the driver assist menu Auto park distance control? Sometimes I want it on others I want it off.
> 
> JC


Yes on my S3 the park distance sensor could trigger automatically when gettin near an obstacle and there was a menu option to enable or disable this... is there a way to add it on the TT? My TT already has front/rear pdc and self parking.


----------



## noname

It's standard on the TT the auto trigger..if not, check on my guide, it's there..


----------



## James cole

ManuTT said:


> It's standard on the TT the auto trigger..if not, check on my guide, it's there..


Yes its standard and it works but there is no option to turn it off at the MMI is there a way to do it?


----------



## noname

No option, I'm sorry..


----------



## Gary1310

Hy Guys I'm new on the Forum so: Hello Everybody,
I'm from France so sorry if I do some mistake when writing

I'm just asking this question because I didn't found a clear answer on google:

Is it possible to activate via VCDS the Audi Drive select on a manual Gearbox ? (and eventually retrofit the switch button) 
I found many topic about it but never about the new TT

(I'm asking it, because normally I will change my MK2 for the MK3 on July, it has many options but no drive select ..)

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## noname

It's possible but never tried on this new mob platform...
adaption are in the 5F and 9, once installed the ads button, the only problem is with some bit in the unit 9 because all bit are not visible...
if you can, my advice is buy a TT with the drive select directly..otherwise we can try, it's just a button and coding so very cheap!


----------



## Gary1310

Hy Manu, 
Thank you so much for your answer!  
The problem is that I'm really tight about Budget so I do not have the choice ^^
I'm living next to the border from Germany so I found one in an Audi Dealer, a Roadster with the configuration that I'm exactly searching for, except for this fu***** Drive Select. 
I don't know if it is really essential but as I read it get the motor more dynamic and maybe the exhaust a bit louder ...
As you said I think that the switch button should be easy to place I have more concerns about the VCDS coding :?

Thanks for your time


----------



## noname

We were close..I'm from Angevillers..but now I'm in Paris!
basically, drive select allows you to change the status of the quattro and magnetic ride (if you have both), as standard instead, you can change the steering and the accelerator/brake pedal response plus the fake sound inside the cabin..
now, which TT are you planning to buy? 1.8 2.0 or diesel?
I can say that, the TT without the drive select is well set, so you won't regret to don't have it.

about the exhaust valve, if present, depending from the engine, you can just unplug the connector and that's it!

tell me the optional in that TT..


----------



## Gary1310

Yes I''m from Strasbourg are you French ? 
Yep I did't want to block the topic with my problem aha, but as I'm new I can't send you a private message or if you have a mail where we can discuss ? 
I've found a petrol engine 1.8 TFSI 180 ROADSTER scubablue manual : 
With 18" wheel 
Parking aid rear and front 
Keyless 
leather and and alcantara inside with sportseat and heat
Xénon unfortunately but dynamic rear light (the seller told me) ---> I dindn't understand why some TT with xénon have the Dynamic rear blinker and other not ? 
Navi MMI PLUS + pack connect
Audi sound 
Head air (I don't know the exact name in English it is the air in the seat at the level of the head)
Led pack

I was asking for the ADS because I saw many video on the net from the famous "poop" from the exhaust when shifting that I don't want to lose if it is related to the dynamic mode in drive select ?
I don't really care about driving without noise or comfort but want to enjoy the sound of the exhaust ^^


----------



## noname

which flag do I have below?!

1.8 doesn't have the exhaust valve so the problem of the more sound is solved!
you don't have quattro nor magnetic ride so another one solved..
last function on the drive select is the steering wheel, you can't change it between softer and stiffer but it's ok anyway!
at this point you shouldn't have the fake sound neither so don't bother if you don't have the drive select! just open the roof and drive!!!
the poop you're referring is gave from the s-tronic when you change gear!


----------



## Gary1310

Aha I'm so distract ..
I was wondering if you were living France without being French (so complicate in my mind ) 
Heureux de trouver un français ! Angevilliers en Moselle il me semble ? Effectivement on était pas loin du tout!! :lol: 
Surtout que j'avais trouvé mon premier TT à Thionville !

Oh I didn't know that the 1.8 didn't have a valve in the exhaust I thought it was basic on every new model ! 
You have such knowledge about the TT that's crazy ... 
I was thinking also that the "poop" was coming from this valve and not from the S-Tro
So to conclude with the 1.8 without the ADS I'm just losing the reactivity and dynamic of the accelerator pedal?

AND last question how do you explain that some TT has the dynamic blinkers at the back, with xénon at the front and some other not while it is normally the same light ? Is it linked with an option or a pack ?

Thank you for all Manu !


----------



## noname

exactement! Mon oncle est Thionville

1.8 seems not require that counter pressure due to the valve..
yeah, you can't decide if steering and accelerator pedal to be lazy or reactive..but once you get used to them, you won't need to change their status!!

dynamic indicators on the rear are standard only with led... you can retrofit them but you need new lights and add a wire from the to the unit below the steering wheel... you can find those light on eBay with a cheaper price but I think they don't worth that light!


----------



## Gary1310

That's crazy the TT that I want to buy has xenon and the Audi seller told me that the car has the rear dynamic light ? So there is a problem here as the car has not the LED/matrix Led ? 
I post the link of the car maybe it should help !:
http://www.audi-boerse.de/gebraucht...AACH|1051,30000|1070,2014/l|60,2,PRICE_SALE,U


----------



## noname

xeno so not dynamic indicators..
but you have the heat for the neck! good!


----------



## Gary1310

That's crazy, I asked 2 times the Audi Seller by mail and phone if the car has the dynamic blinkers at the back, and he assured me that the car have it at the back even if it is Xenon :roll: 
Is he lying ? :evil: :?:

Really Thanks for your help Manu !


----------



## noname

someone said time ago, that Audi told him that new cars would've dynamic indicators also with xeno...maybe it's true but to be sure, ask for a short video!
he said to you led...lie
he said dynamic indicators...maybe lie..
you can pay less the car!


----------



## Gary1310

Yep I will ask tomorrow the Audi seller again and as you said to send me a short video !
Maybe it is an explanation as the car is from march 2016 !
I've asked him twice "does the car has the rear dynamic turn signal?" and he said yes the car has the rear dynamic turn indicators

I've asked him for a discount already I'm waiting for his answer hope he can do me something on the car  But I don't know if they do something on second hand vehicle ...
But I think that 29000€ for this car with these option is not so expensive ? I wanted 19" wheels but as my budget is tight I can't be difficult ahaha

Do you know specially Manu because you are french how much is the CO2 tax on the 1.8TFSI 
I found 138g of CO2, is it the good number ?

Have a good international worker's day !


----------



## noname

136, class C, Malus 253€


----------



## Gary1310

Thanks Manu again for your answer about the C02 !
So I had the seller this morning you are right the car has not the dynamic light [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Last question about the exterior. I've just noticed that, when you do not have the S-Line exterior the exhaust is not in "chrome" (je parle des embouts d'échappement : mon anglais me fait défaut)
Is it possible to buy like for the MK2 only the exterior part in chrome (juste les embouts) and to retrofit it on non S-Line model ?


----------



## noname

the TT you linked already has chrome pipes!


----------



## Gary1310

So it needs a full clean ahaha 
Thanks manu !


----------



## Omychron

I finally got my VAGCOM cable, tested out quite a few things.

Thanks a lot for the work Manu, very easy to use guide on HBA too.
Haven't had a chance to test HBA yet (not dark yet!), but the auto symbol appears, so I have high hopes.

G-Meter, torque and power doesn't appear at all for me, nor does the red zone.
I reset the MMI and will check again a bit later.

Oil level is greyed out, but read on another forum this is normal?


> Car has to be completely warm, gauge in middle temp range.
> Turn car off make sure on level surface.
> Wait 2 minutes then turn key to accessory position (engine not on)
> Get into MMI (engine oil level section)
> Information should be there


----------



## noname

oil level doesn't work on the TT because it requires the central monitor..

about the red zone, is your TT a MY15 or MY16?


----------



## Omychron

ManuTT said:


> oil level doesn't work on the TT because it requires the central monitor..
> 
> about the red zone, is your TT a MY15 or MY16?


MY15


----------



## noname

So follow my guide, do a reset and wait a while..


----------



## Omychron

ManuTT said:


> So follow my guide, do a reset and wait a while..


Update now:

HBA doesn't seem to work. Auto symbol appears, menu option appears but the light never comes on!
I tried driving to dark roads, different speeds, switching HBA off and on. Will check the coding again later.

Red zone appeared, looks very good!

G-meter and engine torque never appeared. Will redo the coding, but I don't believe it works anyway on a MY15?


----------



## Omychron

Omychron said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So follow my guide, do a reset and wait a while..
> 
> 
> 
> Update now:
> 
> HBA doesn't seem to work. Auto symbol appears, menu option appears but the light never comes on!
> I tried driving to dark roads, different speeds, switching HBA off and on. Will check the coding again later.
> 
> Red zone appeared, looks very good!
> 
> G-meter and engine torque never appeared. Will redo the coding, but I don't believe it works anyway on a MY15?
Click to expand...

Tried recoding, VCDS started spitting out errors, windows complained about broken USB device,...

That's what I get for buying a cheap copy.

Ordered a proper cable at Ross Tech, will try again when it arrive.


----------



## noname

Omychron said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So follow my guide, do a reset and wait a while..
> 
> 
> 
> Update now:
> 
> HBA doesn't seem to work. Auto symbol appears, menu option appears but the light never comes on!
> I tried driving to dark roads, different speeds, switching HBA off and on. Will check the coding again later.
> 
> Red zone appeared, looks very good!
> 
> G-meter and engine torque never appeared. Will redo the coding, but I don't believe it works anyway on a MY15?
Click to expand...

yes g-meter&co. don't work.
did you reset the MMI? following the guide, it has to work if you see the white full beam symbol with "auto".
you need a dark road without road lights and go over about 60 km/h I recall..no other lights in your way, the symbol will become blue when it's working.


----------



## CBR600RR

@ManuTT could you send me the password for the HBA document please ?
Will it work on a MY17 with VCDS ?

Also I'm looking to enable Hold assist without a button (Permanently on) is this possible ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## cjm0310

Do anyone know is it possible via modify code to change the meter style like this ? sporty meter

Beside what is the correct setting to get TTRS meter via VCDS not OBDeleven ?


----------



## noname

CBR600RR said:


> @ManuTT could you send me the password for the HBA document please ?
> Will it work on a MY17 with VCDS ?
> 
> Also I'm looking to enable Hold assist without a button (Permanently on) is this possible ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


for the my17 is under testing...check the end of my guide..


----------



## noname

cjm0310 said:


> Do anyone know is it possible via modify code to change the meter style like this ? sporty meter
> 
> Beside what is the correct setting to get TTRS meter via VCDS not OBDeleven ?


where did you take the first picture? it should be from a sport edition or the one with the TTs layout as standard...I don't remember the name!


----------



## Jannerman

CBR600RR said:


> Also I'm looking to enable Hold assist without a button (Permanently on) is this possible ?


Sorry, the outlook doesn't look promising on this, I've not been able to enable Hold Assist on my MY17 even after adding the button and the related wiring. 
I think I've established the ABS module (03) security code to be 7140 or 07140 depending on if the coding device needs a leading zero or not, but even after finding this out, I don't know which bits to set in long coding as the instructions I had aren't applicable to my ABS module. I have both OBD Eleven and VCP and I think they're both capable of coding this mod if I knew what the correct coding was.

Even if you do have the ABS module that is supported by the instructions I have and it was possible to activate Hill Hold without the button, you may have problems even inputting the Security Code with VCDS as you need to use "Engineering Mode" (VCP terminology) and I don't think VCDS can use this mode.

As the ABS module is such a crucial safety element and there is virtually no info available about it's coding, you can perhaps understand why I'm reluctant to go setting bit's at random to try things out.

If you do choose to try experimenting with it for yourself, please be very careful, I don't think it's a significantly worthwhile enough mod to go risking your life (or anyone elses) to get it.


----------



## Omychron

Omychron said:


> Tried recoding, VCDS started spitting out errors, windows complained about broken USB device,...
> 
> That's what I get for buying a cheap copy.
> 
> Ordered a proper cable at Ross Tech, will try again when it arrive.


Ross-Tech cable arrived, HBA works fine now.
Half the settings hadn't saved with the chinese crap!

I saw a while back that the oil temperature gauge moved up when you enabled red zone.
This happened to me too, and it annoys me.  
Did you ever manage to fix it?

Also, does the TTS or TTRS logo enable the center dial, or thats not possible for me with regular TT?


----------



## Sport!

Omychron said:


> Omychron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried recoding, VCDS started spitting out errors, windows complained about broken USB device,...
> 
> That's what I get for buying a cheap copy.
> 
> Ordered a proper cable at Ross Tech, will try again when it arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Ross-Tech cable arrived, HBA works fine now.
> Half the settings hadn't saved with the chinese crap!
> 
> I saw a while back that the oil temperature gauge moved up when you enabled red zone.
> This happened to me too, and it annoys me.
> Did you ever manage to fix it?
> 
> Also, does the TTS or TTRS logo enable the center dial, or thats not possible for me with regular TT?
Click to expand...

Is it possible that the oiltemp steps up to give room for boost gauge? Manu...? :roll: coding turbo boost, like the S-models i believe I've seen in some picture..


----------



## noname

Yes because the red zone coding is just a layout so, since the TTs has the boost bar, the oil bar will move up for the boost bar....that we don't have obviously!
It's a bit annoying is true, it's too small to read the temperature


----------



## Sport!

ManuTT said:


> Yes because the red zone coding is just a layout so, since the TTs has the boost bar, the oil bar will move up for the boost bar....that we don't have obviously!
> It's a bit annoying is true, it's too small to read the temperature


But do you think the boost gauge can be coded to work on TT?


----------



## noname

No! It's inside the TTs fw


----------



## Enka23

Hello,

Thanks a lot for the guides. I received the Ross-Tech cable. Manu, can I have the password for HBA ?

Just made some coding following the tutorial in first page. I noticed my rear stops doesn't blink anymore, only the dynamic leds. I activated the "rear stop blinking" with the turn indicator but doesn't work. :?:

I know in some previous pages Manu explained for the "Automatic closing windows when raining after Park", the drop menu. But I still don't find it in the VCDS after Unit 09 and before to click Adaptation. Maybe a screenshot ?

I activated the oil level function, it remains gray. I waited for the car to be fully warm, and stopped it, waited. Always the "System is currently unavailable" message

Thanks again,


----------



## ray3733

Any TTS here able to change the "sport display" CENTRAL meter to TTRS?


----------



## CBR600RR

ManuTT said:


> CBR600RR said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ManuTT could you send me the password for the HBA document please ?
> Will it work on a MY17 with VCDS ?
> 
> Also I'm looking to enable Hold assist without a button (Permanently on) is this possible ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> for the my17 is under testing...check the end of my guide..
Click to expand...

Thanks manutt however I need the password to view your PDF guide.


----------



## noname

Enka23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the guides. I received the Ross-Tech cable. Manu, can I have the password for HBA ?
> 
> Just made some coding following the tutorial in first page. I noticed my rear stops doesn't blink anymore, only the dynamic leds. I activated the "rear stop blinking" with the turn indicator but doesn't work. :?:
> 
> I know in some previous pages Manu explained for the "Automatic closing windows when raining after Park", the drop menu. But I still don't find it in the VCDS after Unit 09 and before to click Adaptation. Maybe a screenshot ?
> 
> I activated the oil level function, it remains gray. I waited for the car to be fully warm, and stopped it, waited. Always the "System is currently unavailable" message
> 
> Thanks again,


Third stop, find correctly any adaption..there are many and very similar!
Rain closing doesn't work on the TT anymore.
When you open the unit 9, you'll see a drop menu in the center of the window, that is that drop menu
Oil level need the central monitor so it doesn't work on the TT
Password sent


----------



## Enka23

Bonjour Manu (I am French Too  )

I have a TT-S, so the central menu. My apologies for the confusion, the third stop is working, my issue is the rear stop are not blinking like this :








I exactly respected your process, but doesnt seem working.

For the rain close, if it doesnt work, I guess no more use. But I still dont see the drop menu I clicked everywhere nothing 

Oil Level appears on service cat, it remains always grey. But I see nothing in the central monitor (I have only temps).

Thanks again !


----------



## noname

Bonjour!
In order, tell me your original values and what you did change.. it has to works because the led map is always the same 
Rain close works but in the first 30 seconds or so..then the car will cut the power anywhere so the sensor can't works even if the coding say yes!

Here the menu, unit 9, long coding then that one enlightened is the drop menu!


----------



## Enka23

- Rear stop blinking (together or opposite) with the turn indicator
As I remember :
(8)-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion C 20 : blank
(8)-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion C 21 : blank

- Automatic closing windows when raining after Park
Oh ok it's in the coding menu, I thought it was in the general menu, my bad... I will take a look on it tomorrow.

- Show the oil level on the MMI
(91)-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_oil_level : inactive
(93)-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_oil_level_over_threshold_high : inactive
(3)-Car_Function_List_CAN_Gen2-Oil_level : inactive
(4)-Car_Function_List_CAN_Gen2-Oil_level data bus : blank

- High Beam Assist
I followed your tutorial (S-Tronic with Leds) and disabled the reset. It seems working (Auto in Grey) with all other functions. Need to test in night now


----------



## noname

So, did you insert the security access and changed the first value in blinken links hellphase and the second one in blinken rechts hellphase?
Check carefully because there are other two adaptions very similar by name!!

Rain closing doesn't have its menu so roll down the windows, close the car and touch the rain sensor! If it doesn't work, try after you turned on the car, with the wipers lever on auto.

Remove the oil menu it doesn't work on the TT


----------



## Enka23

- Yes always the security code. Yes I did both, I will check again the name, but I verified twice, and even tried the opposite.
Will send you photos

- Is the rain function may work longer if combined with "Delay window rolling power when opening door" ?

- I thought previously the Oil Level was working only for the TTS, as I have one, that's why insisted. I will remove it.

- Do you have any progress, for lane assist and A/C recirculation ?

Sorry to the bother with all the questions.


----------



## noname

Rain function is blocked as any other thing that needs power after locked the car..TT or TTs, no center screen anyway!
Lane assist is locked as it is and a/c can be adjusted with vcp


----------



## Enka23

Thanks Manu, I hoped we could increase the lane assist function, or to make the recirculation fonction more sensitive.

I disabled the oil level. I checked again for the back stop blinking doesnt work.  It could be great to turn them on while headlights are turned off (so during the day).


----------



## noname

tell me which values do you have after C20..
you should have D20 and CD20


----------



## gito75

Hi ManuTT
Today I made my first test with VCDS. I tried coding this:

-show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse
Unit 10
Security Access 71679
Coding
Byte 02
Enable Bit 0

...but when I enable bit 0 , close the windows long coding helper and press Do it appears "Coding rejected Error31:Request out of range"

I´m missing

I hope you enjoyed in Barcelona!!

Some pics:

























I only have rear park sensor


----------



## noname

try it again, change the USB port...that unit has always gave me problem!
yeah nice stay there..I was thinking to move there in the last month but I don't know if I can for this summer..


----------



## gito75

Thanks so much ManuTT, I will try tomorrow.
I'm happy for your trip. I'm sure that your next visit it will be even better


----------



## gito75

Solved with your indications Manu! Thanks for your attention.

Now I have a problem with Adaptation menu. I want active coming\leaving home and third light always on but i dont find the menu in Adaptation. In channel dont appears (10) comfort illumi..... and (8) Leutch22BBR.... All the option in channel begin with Ideó, MASS or ENG









I have vcds 17.1

Sorry for the inconvenencie


----------



## noname

Yeah because all my coding come from a v16 and it didn't have those words!! Just search the other words and don't consider the firsts..


----------



## gito75

I wanna cry , like the new virus 
I did not find this words but i will try it this afternoon

My diesel tractor with red zone:


----------



## noname

crap...it's a big zone!!
why Audi set the max to 8000 when the engine can barely reaches 6000-6500?!


----------



## gito75

yes, too big but I like it more than the original (very simple)


----------



## ostudent

I have try the red zone with TT logo on MY16. it didn't work but work if i choose TTRS logo (enable bit 1). Using obdeleven with error 31.
Anyway to make TT have the Sport meter like the TTS? middle rev counter? thanks!


----------



## noname

follow my guide on the first page, my15 and my16 work.
center rev isn't possible on the TT


----------



## noname

gito75 said:


> I wanna cry , like the new virus
> I did not find this words but i will try it this afternoon
> 
> My diesel tractor with red zone:


I saw another pic of a diesel TT and his rev limit finishes at 6000...


----------



## Stanyer

ManuTT said:


> gito75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna cry , like the new virus
> I did not find this words but i will try it this afternoon
> 
> My diesel tractor with red zone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw another pic of a diesel TT and his rev limit finishes at 6000...
Click to expand...

yes 6000 is standard in diesel but 8000 in petrol. Applying the red zone is a petrol rev counter. but the red zone is set by the engine obviously. There is no diesel red zone rev counter. Thats why the zone is so large

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

don't look the red zone coding...why your diesel has 8000 and the diesel I posted 6000?


----------



## gito75

The normal rev in my diesel is 6000 too, only when coding change to 8000. 
Just change the picture


----------



## noname

ah ok...that's why it changes!! I didn't think about it!!!


----------



## brittan

I feel a bit of a dummy asking but . . . I updated VCDS today to version 17.??? When I look through the list of chassis options there's no 8S. Which one do I use please? FV ?


----------



## keithS

Question for ManuTT perhaps, is it possible to change the ambient light threshold at which the satnav changes from night mode to day mode? I find on grey days in winter it stays in night mode much of the day.


----------



## noname

brittan said:


> I feel a bit of a dummy asking but . . . I updated VCDS today to version 17.??? When I look through the list of chassis options there's no 8S. Which one do I use please? FV ?


I've seen it too..there should be FV and a number..if not, just select auto scan and it'll detect by itself


----------



## noname

keithS said:


> Question for ManuTT perhaps, is it possible to change the ambient light threshold at which the satnav changes from night mode to day mode? I find on grey days in winter it stays in night mode much of the day.


It's possible but it's an algorithm and it's very complex..I tried with the a/c buttons but it's a mess...


----------



## brittan

ManuTT said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel a bit of a dummy asking but . . . I updated VCDS today to version 17.??? When I look through the list of chassis options there's no 8S. Which one do I use please? FV ?
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen it too..there should be FV and a number..if not, just select auto scan and it'll detect by itself
Click to expand...

Thanks Manu.

The option in the list is *FV - Audi TT/TTS/TTRS (2014 >)* There's no number after FV.

I'll try the auto option.


----------



## noname

good select FV then!! because there is no difference between cabriolet and coupe..


----------



## brittan

ManuTT said:


> good select FV then!! because there is no difference between cabriolet and coupe..


[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## noname

ManuTT said:


> keithS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for ManuTT perhaps, is it possible to change the ambient light threshold at which the satnav changes from night mode to day mode? I find on grey days in winter it stays in night mode much of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible but it's an algorithm and it's very complex..I tried with the a/c buttons but it's a mess...
Click to expand...

here in the 5F the adaption that should change the brightness of a/c and other buttons, below the vc..
for the first group, just increase the value...for the second group, I don't know if the percentage has to be changed...or only the value...I didn't try them yet..

(1)-Dimming_Ambient_Illumination_Information_Control_Unit-X1,0
(2)-Dimming_Ambient_Illumination_Information_Control_Unit-Y1,0
(3)-Dimming_Ambient_Illumination_Information_Control_Unit-X2,50
(4)-Dimming_Ambient_Illumination_Information_Control_Unit-Y2,50
(5)-Dimming_Ambient_Illumination_Information_Control_Unit-X3,100
(6)-Dimming_Ambient_Illumination_Information_Control_Unit-Y3,100
(1)-Dimming_Ambient_Illumination_Operating_and_Display_Unit-X1,0
(2)-Dimming_Ambient_Illumination_Operating_and_Display_Unit-Y1,0
(3)-Dimming_Ambient_Illumination_Operating_and_Display_Unit-X2,50
(4)-Dimming_Ambient_Illumination_Operating_and_Display_Unit-Y2,50
(5)-Dimming_Ambient_Illumination_Operating_and_Display_Unit-X3,100
(6)-Dimming_Ambient_Illumination_Operating_and_Display_Unit-Y3,100

(1)-Dimming_Functional_Illumination_for_Operating_Unit-X1,0
(2)-Dimming_Functional_Illumination_for_Operating_Unit-Y1,1 %
(3)-Dimming_Functional_Illumination_for_Operating_Unit-X2,10
(4)-Dimming_Functional_Illumination_for_Operating_Unit-Y2,1 %
(5)-Dimming_Functional_Illumination_for_Operating_Unit-X3,100
(6)-Dimming_Functional_Illumination_for_Operating_Unit-Y3,6 %
(7)-Dimming_Functional_Illumination_for_Operating_Unit-X4,150
(8)-Dimming_Functional_Illumination_for_Operating_Unit-Y4,25 %
(9)-Dimming_Functional_Illumination_for_Operating_Unit-X5,200
(10)-Dimming_Functional_Illumination_for_Operating_Unit-Y5,55 %
(11)-Dimming_Functional_Illumination_for_Operating_Unit-X6,253
(12)-Dimming_Functional_Illumination_for_Operating_Unit-Y6,100 %

virtual cockpit in the unit 17..as you can see the values are letters and numbers..
(1)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_bargraph_main_colour-X1,00
(2)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_bargraph_main_colour-Y1,02
(3)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_bargraph_main_colour-X2,0A
(4)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_bargraph_main_colour-Y2,02
(5)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_bargraph_main_colour-X3,32
(6)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_bargraph_main_colour-Y3,06
(7)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_bargraph_main_colour-X4,64
(8)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_bargraph_main_colour-Y4,0A
(9)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_bargraph_main_colour-X5,DC
(10)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_bargraph_main_colour-Y5,50
(11)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_bargraph_main_colour-X6,FD
(12)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_bargraph_main_colour-Y6,64
(1)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_day-X1,00
(2)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_day-Y1,02
(3)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_day-X2,0A
(4)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_day-Y2,02
(5)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_day-X3,32
(6)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_day-Y3,0E
(7)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_day-X4,64
(8)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_day-Y4,1E
(9)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_day-X5,96
(10)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_day-Y5,32
(11)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_day-X6,FD
(12)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_day-Y6,64
(1)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_night-X1,00
(2)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_night-Y1,02
(3)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_night-X2,0A
(4)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_night-Y2,02
(5)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_night-X3,32
(6)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_night-Y3,0E
(7)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_night-X4,64
(8)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_night-Y4,1E
(9)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_night-X5,96
(10)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_night-Y5,32
(11)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_night-X6,FD
(12)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_clock_dial_night-Y6,64
(1)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_gauge-X1,00
(2)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_gauge-Y1,00
(3)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_gauge-X2,14
(4)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_gauge-Y2,14
(5)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_gauge-X3,1E
(6)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_gauge-Y3,1E
(7)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_gauge-X4,32
(8)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_gauge-Y4,32
(9)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_gauge-X5,46
(10)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_gauge-Y5,46
(11)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_gauge-X6,64
(12)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_gauge-Y6,64
(1)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_indicator_lights-X1,00
(2)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_indicator_lights-Y1,02
(3)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_indicator_lights-X2,0A
(4)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_indicator_lights-Y2,02
(5)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_indicator_lights-X3,32
(6)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_indicator_lights-Y3,06
(7)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_indicator_lights-X4,64
(8)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_indicator_lights-Y4,0A
(9)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_indicator_lights-X5,DC
(10)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_indicator_lights-Y5,50
(11)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_indicator_lights-X6,FD
(12)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_indicator_lights-Y6,64
(1)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_internal_phototransistor-X1,00 00
(2)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_internal_phototransistor-Y1,00 00
(3)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_internal_phototransistor-X2,00 32
(4)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_internal_phototransistor-Y2,00 32
(5)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_internal_phototransistor-X3,00 64
(6)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_internal_phototransistor-Y3,00 64
(7)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_internal_phototransistor-X4,00 96
(8)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_internal_phototransistor-Y4,00 C8
(9)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_internal_phototransistor-X5,01 F4
(10)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_internal_phototransistor-Y5,00 FD
(1)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_middle_display_main_field-X1,00
(2)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_middle_display_main_field-Y1,02
(3)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_middle_display_main_field-X2,0A
(4)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_middle_display_main_field-Y2,02
(5)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_middle_display_main_field-X3,32
(6)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_middle_display_main_field-Y3,06
(7)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_middle_display_main_field-X4,64
(8)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_middle_display_main_field-Y4,0A
(9)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_middle_display_main_field-X5,DC
(10)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_middle_display_main_field-Y5,50
(11)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_middle_display_main_field-X6,FD
(12)-dimming_characteristic_curve_adjustment_middle_display_main_field-Y6,64


----------



## gwb190

Hi and apologies if this has been asked a million times, but I can't send a PM for some reason - does anyone have the password for the HBA.pdf file uploaded by ManuTT? Thanks


----------



## noname

I have it! and I'm gonna send it right now!


----------



## Benlepunk

I was about to ask the exact same question that gwb190 !!! and for the same reason...cannot send PM
In my case, I've already coded the HBA on my TT, but it doesn't work 
thanks in advance for the password...


----------



## Benlepunk

I can't reply the PM, so Thanks ManuTT for the password, I'll try it ASAP !


----------



## Benlepunk

I've used the guide for HBA assist, and unfortunately it still doesn't work on my TT (decembre 2014).
I think my codings are good, I've done it 3 times... :?
I will try to post my coding


----------



## noname

follow the exact guide depending your optional and do a mmi reset after...
then check if in the external lights menu, you have the hba..
it has to work because is super well tested for my15 and my16 cars!!
I assume you have the front camera for the lane assist though...


----------



## Benlepunk

no doubts it works, and the guide is perfect 
Yes I have active lane assist.
I will do a MMI reboot and check under "external lights" menu (I hope it's disabled and I just need to check the box!!!) I was checking under "driver assistance"......

here is my exact coding (I have S-Tronic + led)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Benlepunk

Ok, i've done a MMI restart and I've checked under "exterior lighting" and...I have the HBA option, just need to tick it and it works...so easy :evil:

Thanks for the help


----------



## CBR600RR

ManuTT said:


> I have it! and I'm gonna send it right now!


May i have it also ManuTT ?


----------



## noname

Benlepunk said:


> Ok, i've done a MMI restart and I've checked under "exterior lighting" and...I have the HBA option, just need to tick it and it works...so easy :evil:
> 
> Thanks for the help


 Good I'm glad but remove the pictures to avoid the coding goes public


----------



## brittan

I've done a few of the simple changes today:

Comfort indicators set to 4 flashes
Traffic sign recognition activated (appears in VC but not driven the car yet)
Emrgy indicators on braking activated
Service Position for wipers added
Oil level added

Then I tried activating HBA:
The first part, changing the assistance light function to "Present" worked OK.
The next part for LED lights and S-Tronic did not go so well. On going into Long Coding, up comes a message in frighten-you-off red:

Coding is not supported by this Control Module Variant. Replacement control modules must be parameterized by using the Factory Tool & Software Version management (SVM). 

I did try to change the required byte but was not able to do so. I put the assistance light function back to "Not Present"


----------



## Benlepunk

ManuTT said:


> Benlepunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, i've done a MMI restart and I've checked under "exterior lighting" and...I have the HBA option, just need to tick it and it works...so easy :evil:
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> Good I'm glad but remove the pictures to avoid the coding goes public
Click to expand...

Done!


----------



## brittan

A question for ManuTT:

The windscreen wash function has a delay after pulling the stalk back and then a fixed time of water squirting. Is there a way of altering either or both of these timings?

The initial delay could do with deleting or reducing and the fixed water squirt time set to the old fashioned "squirt for as long as I hold the stalk back", i.e. under the driver's control.

I've had a look in Unit 9 and found a couple of possible adaptions:
Front Wash Function - original value 10. All the changes I made both under and over 10 were out of range.
Tipwiping variant - currently set to Not Active. Not sure what that does.
ENG122935-RLS Washer front - original value 15s(second). All the changes I made both under and over 15s were out of range.

Any suggestions?


----------



## adamd53

I'm trying to activate the red zone on my tt but no matter which bit I select in byte 9 no red zone appears. I can get the different model names to appear i.e. TTs, TTrs but still no red zone.

I seen previously that some people were able to change the design variant in the adaptions menu but I can't select any of those and receive the error message " conditions not correct or request sequence error"

My car is a 17 plate and built in January 2017. The vcds version I'm using in 17.1

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## noname

brittan said:


> I've done a few of the simple changes today:
> 
> Comfort indicators set to 4 flashes
> Traffic sign recognition activated (appears in VC but not driven the car yet)
> Emrgy indicators on braking activated
> Service Position for wipers added
> Oil level added
> 
> Then I tried activating HBA:
> The first part, changing the assistance light function to "Present" worked OK.
> The next part for LED lights and S-Tronic did not go so well. On going into Long Coding, up comes a message in frighten-you-off red:
> 
> Coding is not supported by this Control Module Variant. Replacement control modules must be parameterized by using the Factory Tool & Software Version management (SVM).
> 
> I did try to change the required byte but was not able to do so. I put the assistance light function back to "Not Present"


That's because I said my17 is under testing yet..


----------



## noname

brittan said:


> A question for ManuTT:
> 
> The windscreen wash function has a delay after pulling the stalk back and then a fixed time of water squirting. Is there a way of altering either or both of these timings?
> 
> The initial delay could do with deleting or reducing and the fixed water squirt time set to the old fashioned "squirt for as long as I hold the stalk back", i.e. under the driver's control.
> 
> I've had a look in Unit 9 and found a couple of possible adaptions:
> Front Wash Function - original value 10. All the changes I made both under and over 10 were out of range.
> Tipwiping variant - currently set to Not Active. Not sure what that does.
> ENG122935-RLS Washer front - original value 15s(second). All the changes I made both under and over 15s were out of range.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Check my guide for the headlight washers


----------



## noname

adamd53 said:


> I'm trying to activate the red zone on my tt but no matter which bit I select in byte 9 no red zone appears. I can get the different model names to appear i.e. TTs, TTrs but still no red zone.
> 
> I seen previously that some people were able to change the design variant in the adaptions menu but I can't select any of those and receive the error message " conditions not correct or request sequence error"
> 
> My car is a 17 plate and built in January 2017. The vcds version I'm using in 17.1
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Yeah it's a problem on some my17 that asp the design variant are blocked..we tried any combination of bit but nothing..seems Audi has blocked it or maybe with new fw, it's not possible to change the logo in TT anymore


----------



## brittan

ManuTT said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I tried activating HBA
> 
> 
> 
> That's because I said my17 is under testing yet..
Click to expand...

OK. You did say try it though.


----------



## migzy

people i hope your all giving ManuTT thanks and appreciation for all his hard work. He does all this hard work for free

top man

much appreciated

Migzy


----------



## brittan

ManuTT said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question for ManuTT:
> 
> The windscreen wash function has a delay after pulling the stalk back and then a fixed time of water squirting. Is there a way of altering either or both of these timings?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Check my guide for the headlight washers
Click to expand...

Ok I will look at those adaptions - but I don't have headlight washers.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## noname

I recall that inside the coding, there should also be an adaption for only the windscreen..also a translation from German..

Thanks for the appreciation..I'm sorry that I can't dig enough with the my17 cars but I don't have any to try!!


----------



## brittan

ManuTT said:


> I recall that inside the coding, there should also be an adaption for only the windscreen..also a translation from German..
> 
> Thanks for the appreciation..I'm sorry that I can't dig enough with the my17 cars but I don't have any to try!!


I did look through the adaption list in Unit 9 but I was looking for windscreen wash so I skipped over anything that said headlamp wash. 
As above, for the adaptions I found that mention screen wash I could not change the set values.

I will experiment with the headlamp wash adaptions and see if changing those values makes any difference to the screen washers.

I will also search through the list of adaptions again - it's a loooooooooong list!

Coding/long coding is blocked on this Unit 9 on my car so if there's nothing in adaptions I'm stuck.


----------



## noname

I don't know if I have understood correctly but, the windscreen washers are managed from you..as much as you pull the lever.. so what are you trying to achieve?! explain for me!!


----------



## brittan

When I pull the lever there is a small delay before the washers begin to spray water.
I want to remove that delay - I want the washers to begin spraying as soon as I pull the lever.

The water spray then continues for a set time - even if I release the lever. 
I want the spray to stop when I release the lever, not continue for the set time.

I want the washers to be managed by me. 

Sorry if I did not explain properly.


----------



## brittan

In adaptions, I tried changing some of the headlight washer system pause and delay times but none had any effect on the screen washers.

No surprise really as the car does not have headlight washers and the system is listed as 'not installed'


----------



## noname

I was almost there to understand that!!
anyway, there is no time to set in that case...the initial delay is due to two things, the water circuit that needs to be in pressure before squirt and a we can say, safe thing that prevents to squirt bumping into the lever.
I hate that delay too, but no lucky yet!

washers talking, any washers, how does it squirt? it's all spray or three different squirts plus a bit of spray?
on the mk2 I changed the original 3 squirts with a total spray and the cleaning was much better...here I have odd washers and can't be adjusted..one squirt is higher and the other are lower but the hole is only one


----------



## brittan

Yes, I also think that the initial delay is to prevent accidental screen spraying. But that tactic is a bit heavy handed; over the top and not really necessary.

It was the set time of spraying I really wanted to change. If I want to do a short spray, I can't. That's a bit annoying.

The washers are powerful. The centre two will reach the rear window with the car stationary. On the outer two the water bounces off the windscreen and onto the side windows - total coverage!


----------



## Vasiuc

Hello,

Can I also get the password for the HBA file?:  thank you!
Tried to send ManuTT a pm but it doesn't work because I'm too new to the forum.

Until now I managed to activate the speed limit display, the red dials and the ttrs sport display. 
For the sport display I think I have some sensors missing because I have the option in the dashboard but it displays noting. 
Anyway, great Topic! Best Regards.


----------



## noname

there are no missing sensors, it's just fw.
do you have a my17? do you have obd11 or vcds?


----------



## Vasiuc

I have vcds.
The car is my16 i think. End of 2015.


----------



## ppdix

Trying one more time to see if anyone was able to get rid of this annoying message... 
Thanx in advance!


----------



## noname

I tried, I hate it too, but there is no way..or at least, not a visible one!
I bet everything you want that, when we'll have the possibility to see the label in the unit 17, it'll change a lot of things!!


----------



## ppdix

ManuTT said:


> I tried, I hate it too, but there is no way..or at least, not a visible one!
> I bet everything you want that, when we'll have the possibility to see the label in the unit 17, it'll change a lot of things!!


Thanks Manu but I don't have Vag com...


----------



## Enka23

Hi,

Did somebody tried this coding in order to enable Googe Earth Layout ? https://www.audiworld.com/forums/a4-b9- ... i-2912779/

I just got the Navigation enabled - Retro fitted (software only) by Audi on my car. I wonder if we can somehow use the Hotspot connection to get something working (I have dual SD Card without Sim).

Thanks,

PS : lot of owners asked to get dynamic front led with Matrix. This link (in french only), explains how it works : http://www.forum-audi.com/topic-736-aud ... nique.html


----------



## Jannerman

*Enabling comfort window OPENING on MY17 with OBD eleven.*

This is where an extended press ( > 3 seconds ) on the key fob open button rolls both windows down automatically:

My car had comfort closing enabled by default but not opening and I understand the firmware was changed for MY17 so the instructions for earlier MY cars no longer work.

The settings for comfort opening/closing are still in the Central Electrics module (09) adaptation channel but are now under "*ZV Komfort*"


----------



## Benlepunk

I've tried the coding for google earth layout, but it doesn't show me the access point options under the network options (I have SIM card ticked and greyed out)...so yes I now have all the menus but no connexion 

FYI : I don't have the sim slot card


----------



## noname

Benlepunk said:


> I've tried the coding for google earth layout, but it doesn't show me the access point options under the network options (I have SIM card ticked and greyed out)...so yes I now have all the menus but no connexion
> 
> FYI : I don't have the sim slot card


in theory, that's ok! you have to use the hotspot from your phone!


----------



## powerplay

I've noticed the mk3 RS rather annoyingly does its fast-idle thing all too soon compared the mk2; In my mk2 I would do the 3 mile drive to parents' house from cold and the mk2 would be fine after a 30-45 min stop, however the mk3 starts in fast-idle mode again after just a 20 min stop!

So to the point - are there any settings accessible through VCDS that affect when the car (RS in particular) chooses to do a fast-idle at start up? Ie temperature threshold, timeout etc?


----------



## Enka23

ManuTT said:


> Benlepunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried the coding for google earth layout, but it doesn't show me the access point options under the network options (I have SIM card ticked and greyed out)...so yes I now have all the menus but no connexion
> 
> FYI : I don't have the sim slot card
> 
> 
> 
> in theory, that's ok! you have to use the hotspot from your phone!
Click to expand...

But we can't change the option to get the hotspot from phone (thetering)


----------



## Benlepunk

Exactly, on the wifi access point menu there should be 3 options :
- Off
- Access Point (this one works and is to connect TO the car in wifi, useless if no SIM card...exept for music streaming, Audi connect APP)
- host, teetering, ??? <- this one we don't have (it should appears with this on = IDE03471-ENG06576-Vehicle configuration-WiFi_Client_HMI - ON...)


----------



## audinut

Benlepunk said:


> Exactly, on the wifi access point menu there should be 3 options :
> - Off
> - Access Point (this one works and is to connect TO the car in wifi, useless if no SIM card...exept for music streaming, Audi connect APP)
> - host, teetering, ??? <- this one we don't have (it should appears with this on = IDE03471-ENG06576-Vehicle configuration-WiFi_Client_HMI - ON...)


Yes, everything can be enable. I did it on my car (without SIM slot).

everything works perfectly, the car got Google Earth downloaded from my phone hotspot.

There is only problem though, the big one : It works for 2 or 3 minutes when I turn the car on, and then switches itself back to standard view, and I can not force it to display Google Earth view any more until the next time.

Now have to dig up a bit more to see what going on.


----------



## Benlepunk

maybe the access point from your phone disable itself after a few minutes. The MMI doesn't see any connection and go back to normal view ??

Good to know that it can work on the TT, because the coding seems to be for A4

As for me, still not working, here is my configuration (same as enka23??):
no other option than "Access Point" in Wifi settings

Sans titre by Benoit, sur Flickr

And SIM card ticked and greyed (but I don't have SIM card slot...)

Sans titre by Benoit, sur Flickr


----------



## noname

are yours those pictures?! because the lane assist symbol inside the speed counter means a very old fw....which one do you have?!


----------



## Benlepunk

yes those are my pictures, my car is December 2014, my firmware is 0117

Sans titre by Benoit, sur Flickr


----------



## audinut

was driving to work today and it stayed a bit longer, about 10 minutes then switched back to standard map. :roll:


----------



## Enka23

I will try it today or tomorrow. Some of my coding disapared after they installed the navigation


----------



## noname

Benlepunk said:


> yes those are my pictures, my car is December 2014, my firmware is 0117
> 
> Sans titre by Benoit, sur Flickr


THere is an update for old version like yours


----------



## JakG

Anyone know which Bit is is in Byte 9 of Unit 17 for the dials to go back to standard TT dials please


----------



## Benlepunk

Is this an update I can do myself??, or do I need to go to the dealership...I imagine it takes a good reason for thee update to be done by Audi ??


----------



## noname

Benlepunk said:


> Is this an update I can do myself??, or do I need to go to the dealership...I imagine it takes a good reason for thee update to be done by Audi ??


Only Audi of course!


----------



## noname

JakG said:


> Anyone know which Bit is is in Byte 9 of Unit 17 for the dials to go back to standard TT dials please


I suppose you have a TT and you did set the TTs layout?


----------



## Benlepunk

ManuTT said:


> Benlepunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an update I can do myself??, or do I need to go to the dealership...I imagine it takes a good reason for thee update to be done by Audi ??
> 
> 
> 
> Only Audi of course!
Click to expand...

Damn...ok i'm afraid i'ill keep my old firmware then...they won't update it Without a good reason...


----------



## noname

did you already ask ?!
because another user here received the update because he had your same version...and without any reason


----------



## ormandj

Benlepunk said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benlepunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an update I can do myself??, or do I need to go to the dealership...I imagine it takes a good reason for thee update to be done by Audi ??
> 
> 
> 
> Only Audi of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn...ok i'm afraid i'ill keep my old firmware then...they won't update it Without a good reason...
Click to expand...

Don't accept this, tell them the behavior that you expect, show them pictures/video, etc. Then politely ask for the update which will add what you desire and fix issues you may have run into (be sure to list any and all problems or quirks you've noticed). If they won't play ball, find a better service department/dealership.


----------



## powerplay

I recently went into my local Audi to book my car in for something and the first thing the service adviser did was to check their system to see if there were any software updates to do.


----------



## noname

yeah they normally do that...but also they are not updated if there is something available until they connect the car...this is the advantage of the forum in this case!!
in fact, day after day, mechanics don't know anything anymore because they just say, I connect the car and if Audi know something ok otherwise I can't do anything..


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> I recently went into my local Audi to book my car in for something and the first thing the service adviser did was to check their system to see if there were any software updates to do.


That is normal procedure, as is plugging the car into the VAS diagnostic equipment at each visit.
If you have the advanced key the service advisor can read the following (and I suspect, more) at the desk:

VIN
Model
Colour
Odometer reading
Fuel level
Time engine last started
Service info


----------



## powerplay

brittan said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently went into my local Audi to book my car in for something and the first thing the service adviser did was to check their system to see if there were any software updates to do.
> 
> 
> 
> That is normal procedure, as is plugging the car into the VAS diagnostic equipment at each visit.
> If you have the advanced key the service advisor can read the following (and I suspect, more) at the desk:
> 
> VIN
> Model
> Colour
> Odometer reading
> Fuel level
> Time engine last started
> Service info
Click to expand...

I didn't know the advanced key was that advanced! Neither does my dealer though :lol:

When I was in there a few weeks ago to get my details updated on their system he went outside to note down the VIN from the windscreen


----------



## noname

BMW has it since 2008 or even before!


----------



## Enka23

i did the google earth mod, but without wifi / thetering option it doesnt work (only hotspot)... I dont know how we can enable it.


----------



## noname

simply you can't...


----------



## Enka23

What is the issue ? It seems Canadian models have dual slot + no sim and can get internet from phone's wifi ?


----------



## noname

because I recall in Canada Audi Connect is not allowed or something like that...so Audi don't have the sim..I'm not sure but I read something about it..


----------



## Benlepunk

Thanks everyone, I'll try to ask my dealer...

"audinut" seems to have enabled it on his TT, the thread from where the coding comes from is an A4 forum, so maybe it doesn't apply to the TT...but again "audinut" have worked it out...


----------



## 21tesla

My Canadian 2016 TT has a SIM card slot but it doesn't work. No Audi connect, no google earth. I can activate a WiFi hot spot in my car but without a means to get cellular data, it's useless. It would be great if there was a way to activate (1) the SIM card slot or (2) tethering on the TT


----------



## Benlepunk

Did you try coding from this site :

https://www.audiworld.com/forums/a4-b9- ... i-2912779/

??


----------



## ttsser

I set up my passenger door mirror, setting Bits 2 & 3 in Byte 4 and it sort of works, but not in the same way as it did in my Golf.

I set the mirror for normal driving and when selecting reverse, the mirror points way too low, so I adjust it up. Then when I pull away forwards, the mirror returns too high. In my Golf, you could adjust at the top and at the bottom and it remembered both, so it worked really well. The TTS is just going up and down a set amount.

Could this be to do with setting the 'memory' bit? Is that bit associated with the seat position? I don't have electric seats because in the showroom they took too long to slide forward to get the kids in the back! What happens if I deselect the memory bit please?

Thanks to Manu and others who have put in the hours testing all these tweaks. I also set the DRLs to 50% with indicators on, which are just great. Oh, and the G force display... why though? :lol:


----------



## noname

Benlepunk said:


> Thanks everyone, I'll try to ask my dealer...
> 
> "audinut" seems to have enabled it on his TT, the thread from where the coding comes from is an A4 forum, so maybe it doesn't apply to the TT...but again "audinut" have worked it out...


he just simply posted..I don't post things that don't work, tell me the utility!
I can tell you any coding to see all the Audi menu at screen but what's the use if they don't work?


----------



## noname

ttsser said:


> I set up my passenger door mirror, setting Bits 2 & 3 in Byte 4 and it sort of works, but not in the same way as it did in my Golf.
> 
> I set the mirror for normal driving and when selecting reverse, the mirror points way too low, so I adjust it up. Then when I pull away forwards, the mirror returns too high. In my Golf, you could adjust at the top and at the bottom and it remembered both, so it worked really well. The TTS is just going up and down a set amount.
> 
> Could this be to do with setting the 'memory' bit? Is that bit associated with the seat position? I don't have electric seats because in the showroom they took too long to slide forward to get the kids in the back! What happens if I deselect the memory bit please?
> 
> Thanks to Manu and others who have put in the hours testing all these tweaks. I also set the DRLs to 50% with indicators on, which are just great. Oh, and the G force display... why though? :lol:


activating the optional with vag, will works a bit different than the original I'm sorry. you have to adjust with few attempts the drive position adjusting the R position so it can comes back like you had it before


----------



## Benlepunk

ManuTT said:


> Benlepunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone, I'll try to ask my dealer...
> 
> "audinut" seems to have enabled it on his TT, the thread from where the coding comes from is an A4 forum, so maybe it doesn't apply to the TT...but again "audinut" have worked it out...
> 
> 
> 
> he just simply posted..I don't post things that don't work, tell me the utility!
> I can tell you any coding to see all the Audi menu at screen but what's the use if they don't work?
Click to expand...

Sorry, but audinut coded and made it work, if we trust his post and his picture -> _"Yes, everything can be enable. I did it on my car (without SIM slot).
everything works perfectly, the car got Google Earth downloaded from my phone hotspot."_


----------



## audinut

Benlepunk said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benlepunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone, I'll try to ask my dealer...
> 
> "audinut" seems to have enabled it on his TT, the thread from where the coding comes from is an A4 forum, so maybe it doesn't apply to the TT...but again "audinut" have worked it out...
> 
> 
> 
> he just simply posted..I don't post things that don't work, tell me the utility!
> I can tell you any coding to see all the Audi menu at screen but what's the use if they don't work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but audinut coded and made it work, if we trust his post and his picture -> _"Yes, everything can be enable. I did it on my car (without SIM slot).
> everything works perfectly, the car got Google Earth downloaded from my phone hotspot."_
Click to expand...

Yes, I got everything working as said but I simply dont wanna post here as it is not completed. And also a few of people here considered them as "coding god" and tried to blanket their opinion to everyone without knowing the fact. They just say : you cannot, it does not work, it is impossible for TT bla bla.... without even trying.

I was pissed with many of this "impossible saying" and I have tried on my own plus internet knowledge. And got many so called "impossible things" done.

In fact I believe I'm the first to get DRL on with indicator on TT, the first to have wifi client on TT (without SIM model) and also got Google map working, Audi Connect on etc... (though not completed), just to name a few.

I've done it long before the thread on audi A4 started, but was unable to have Google map showing no matter what. Only 1 thing I learned from that is to disable Audi Connect to have Google map display. IF Audi Connect is on then Google map is disable. This is for TT without SIM slot.

To be able to get these on, there are adaptations and also long coding helpers changed, not just simple with just adaptations. But there are limitation with software and we're unable to get long coding helper reading properly.
That's the fact.


----------



## willsavage

i wonder if in the new my18s you can enable smartphone integration option if you did not tick it when spec'ing?

i am trying to work out the things i should definitely try and do when i take ownership of the vehicle?


----------



## Gregh

gito75 said:


> Solved with your indications Manu! Thanks for your attention.


Sorry but could you explain me how do you succeed? because i've always the error flash.

Last question, with the big red zone, do you have TTS or TTRS logo? Is it possible to have TT normal logo and the red zone?

Thank you


----------



## Gregh

ttsser said:


> I set up my passenger door mirror, setting Bits 2 & 3 in Byte 4 and it sort of works, but not in the same way as it did in my Golf.
> 
> I set the mirror for normal driving and when selecting reverse, the mirror points way too low, so I adjust it up. Then when I pull away forwards, the mirror returns too high. In my Golf, you could adjust at the top and at the bottom and it remembered both, so it worked really well. The TTS is just going up and down a set amount.
> 
> Could this be to do with setting the 'memory' bit? Is that bit associated with the seat position? I don't have electric seats because in the showroom they took too long to slide forward to get the kids in the back! What happens if I deselect the memory bit please?
> 
> Thanks to Manu and others who have put in the hours testing all these tweaks. I also set the DRLs to 50% with indicators on, which are just great. Oh, and the G force display... why though? :lol:


I got the same problem. So i do not use this mod anymore. I don't understand why the car can't remerber the perfect position


----------



## Gregh

I everybody.

I'll like to know how to do for set the Coming/Leaving Home by day when we unlock the car with the key.
The C/L home works perfectly the night. But, before on my previous A3 8V, i also have the C/L home by day with only the DRL and i have ad the rear DRL but VCDS. Now there is no C/L home by day but we get the front and rear DRL when we drive by day.

Here is a video of what i have before > 




Thanks


----------



## Benlepunk

ok audinut, so, not getting the wifi tethering option might not be a firmware issue on my car (seems old)...I'd like to try, and help if I can, to make it work for everyone and be able to share it, but I can't PM you...


----------



## Enka23

I am also interested Audinut... I may understand your situation, but a forum's goal is to share, teasing is a bit frustrating...

I activated Sign Reco via VCDS, but I get the message error with Navi Retrofitted. I will try find to change "road sign detection fusion mode" to separate instead of fusion.

I also try to enable TMC (not pro), it seems not working. My original value is 15, I tried different value from other forums but it doesn't seem working. Any idea ?


----------



## audinut

I'm happy to report that I have successfully turned on Wifi Hotspot Client and Google Earth for Audi TT without SIM and without Audi Connect. And this is on one of the oldest model MY14/15

Have tested for an hour and everything worked as it should. The best of all : The map behaves exactly like the unit which has SIM card slot : It remembers the last map view. I.e if I set Google Earth map view then the next time when the car is on, it is still in Google Earth view. If there is no connection then MMI gonna ask for Wifi connection. If no connection then it still shows Google Earth view from those areas it already cached in hard disk. New area would be blurry.

Have to do some further tests before the final verdict. But so far so good.


----------



## Benlepunk

Excellent work audinut !!!! if you need any beta tester, feel free to ask, I would be happy to report my results 

Congratulations again !!!


----------



## ZaniCWB

Congrats Audinut, truly remarkable! I'm also glad that you didn't give up on the forum despite some "disputes".


----------



## 21tesla

Thank you Audinut ! I can't wait to try your coding out on 2016 TT. I have a SIM card slot but I believe that I will need to do the antenna hack to get that working.


----------



## Toshiba

I'd seen someone on the A3 forum had got this working too. 
It's good to see someone who just don't copy and paste from else where and tries something out of the ordinary.


----------



## Enka23

Congratulation, I hope we will also be able to code it on our cars.


----------



## peter-ss

I have successfully enabled the traffic sign recognition this evening so thanks for the information.

Interestingly, half way down my road the 30 symbol appeared on my dash despite me not actually driving past any signs. Thereafter the display updated with every sign I drove past. The map doesn't have a speed limit for my road so quite how it correctly worked out the 30 speed limit I'm not sure?

Could I please have the password for the high beam assist as it's something I'd also like to enable.

Many thanks.

Peter.


----------



## Jacopo79

audinut said:


> I'm happy to report that I have successfully turned on Wifi Hotspot Client and Google Earth for Audi TT without SIM and without Audi Connect. And this is on one of the oldest model MY14/15
> 
> Have tested for an hour and everything worked as it should. The best of all : The map behaves exactly like the unit which has SIM card slot : It remembers the last map view. I.e if I set Google Earth map view then the next time when the car is on, it is still in Google Earth view. If there is no connection then MMI gonna ask for Wifi connection. If no connection then it still shows Google Earth view from those areas it already cached in hard disk. New area would be blurry.
> 
> Have to do some further tests before the final verdict. But so far so good.


Hello Audinut! I have done the activation of Audi connect but now, not having SIM slot in my MMI, I can't access to any function. How have you resolved this point? Have you activated the hotspot connection from another source?
My TT, like your, Is a late 2014......
Thank you

Jacopo (Italy)


----------



## Benlepunk

hello, if you just enable the "Audi Connect" menu in the car (via adaptations only), it's normal that it's not working  
(we have most of the adaptations from a previous post coming from an A4 forum) but it's not enough to work properly !
What Audinut have succeeded is a first on the TT !! he managed to did some "long coding" to activate the "hotspot & client" settings and figured out everything else to make it work

Excellent job once again


----------



## Jacopo79

Benlepunk said:


> hello, if you just enable the "Audi Connect" menu in the car (via adaptations only), it's normal that it's not working
> (we have most of the adaptations from a previous post coming from an A4 forum) but it's not enough to work properly !
> What Audinut have succeeded is a first on the TT !! he managed to did some "long coding" to activate the "hotspot & client" settings and figured out everything else to make it work
> 
> Excellent job once again


Eccellente!! But how Is this long coding? Is possibile to know? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## audinut

Benlepunk said:


> hello, if you just enable the "Audi Connect" menu in the car (via adaptations only), it's normal that it's not working
> (we have most of the adaptations from a previous post coming from an A4 forum) but it's not enough to work properly !
> What Audinut have succeeded is a first on the TT !! he managed to did some "long coding" to activate the "hotspot & client" settings and figured out everything else to make it work
> 
> Excellent job once again


I actually activated all these a while ago back in early 2016 before that thread, but was not able to figure out why Google Earth not working.

I have been playing around these things last couple of weeks and now I understand why it did not work before.

Basically the Audi Connect feature authorizes the car to use Google overlay image, online price, weather etc.... whatever you pay for to get this feature.

I can be able to turn on Audi Connect feature, have it in the Menu and still have Google Earth working. But As soon as I log in Audi Connect with the PIN, it would go back to server to check and prompts something like "cannot establish connection with this vehicle". (because the car did not have this option from Audi database)

And right at that point it revokes the Google map view right away.

Before I misunderstood and thought that one needs to log into Audi Connect first before the map view worked.

So effectively, disable Audi Connect feature means to bypass all the checking and the MMI just simply pulls whatever it can as long as the car has Internet connection


----------



## Benlepunk

So it seems to work like in the Q5, we were using the USB AMI interface to access wirelessly (via a usb->ethernet->wirelessaccespoint) to google maps, no Audi Connect involved, no need to login..."just" the car need to connect to the internet.
Not the full Audi Connect experience, but still a big add in functionalities !


----------



## Jiffy86TT

audinut said:


> Benlepunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello, if you just enable the "Audi Connect" menu in the car (via adaptations only), it's normal that it's not working
> (we have most of the adaptations from a previous post coming from an A4 forum) but it's not enough to work properly !
> What Audinut have succeeded is a first on the TT !! he managed to did some "long coding" to activate the "hotspot & client" settings and figured out everything else to make it work
> 
> Excellent job once again
> 
> 
> 
> I actually activated all these a while ago back in early 2016 before that thread, but was not able to figure out why Google Earth not working.
> 
> I have been playing around these things last couple of weeks and now I understand why it did not work before.
> 
> Basically the Audi Connect feature authorizes the car to use Google overlay image, online price, weather etc.... whatever you pay for to get this feature.
> 
> I can be able to turn on Audi Connect feature, have it in the Menu and still have Google Earth working. But As soon as I log in Audi Connect with the PIN, it would go back to server to check and prompts something like "cannot establish connection with this vehicle". (because the car did not have this option from Audi database)
> 
> And right at that point it revokes the Google map view right away.
> 
> Before I misunderstood and thought that one needs to log into Audi Connect first before the map view worked.
> 
> So effectively, disable Audi Connect feature means to bypass all the checking and the MMI just simply pulls whatever it can as long as the car has Internet connection
Click to expand...

audinut, I am located in Sydney and have the same firmware as you, late 2014 TT (I don't have sim or TECH PACK). I basically got all the adaptations enabled as specified in the thread provided in the A4 forums, but I am failing to see the option 'Hotspot & Client'. I can turn on Google Maps in the Map Settings no problem, but of course it will revoke back to standard maps because it is looking for the Wifi Tether. WLAN or 4G LTE connection to my phone (which I haven't setup properly). Can you please, please shed some light as to what else needs to be enabled to get it working. I am willing to try your coding at my own risk even if you are uncertain at what needs to be switched on/off. Having Google Maps overlay does make the VCDS Ross Tech cable more worthwhile since I cannot enable a whole bunch of stuff like guys with the MY2016+ firmware/TT. (After all these adaptation options, I am optimistic that custom POI's might work since without the need for the AudiConnect).

Willing to donate a 12 pack your way if you can help.

Cheers.


----------



## audinut

> audinut, I am located in Sydney and have the same firmware as you, late 2014 TT (I don't have sim or TECH PACK). I basically got all the adaptations enabled as specified in the thread provided in the A4 forums, but I am failing to see the option 'Hotspot & Client'. I can turn on Google Maps in the Map Settings no problem, but of course it will revoke back to standard maps because it is looking for the Wifi Tether. WLAN or 4G LTE connection to my phone (which I haven't setup properly). Can you please, please shed some light as to what else needs to be enabled to get it working. I am willing to try your coding at my own risk even if you are uncertain at what needs to be switched on/off. Having Google Maps overlay does make the VCDS Ross Tech cable more worthwhile since I cannot enable a whole bunch of stuff like guys with the MY2016+ firmware/TT. (After all these adaptation options, I am optimistic that custom POI's might work since without the need for the AudiConnect).
> 
> Willing to donate a 12 pack your way if you can help.
> 
> Cheers.


There is no risk (in my opinion ) cos I know exactly what to tick now. But just wanna play for a bit to fine-tune everything.

If you cant wait, just have a trip down to my place sometime on weekend and we can work out. Nothing needed, but if you bring 12 packs, you have to finish half cos I cant finish all :lol: . 
pm me for detail.

A bit of playing today with coding and I was able to enable ALA and got it working


----------



## Jiffy86TT

audinut said:


> audinut, I am located in Sydney and have the same firmware as you, late 2014 TT (I don't have sim or TECH PACK). I basically got all the adaptations enabled as specified in the thread provided in the A4 forums, but I am failing to see the option 'Hotspot & Client'. I can turn on Google Maps in the Map Settings no problem, but of course it will revoke back to standard maps because it is looking for the Wifi Tether. WLAN or 4G LTE connection to my phone (which I haven't setup properly). Can you please, please shed some light as to what else needs to be enabled to get it working. I am willing to try your coding at my own risk even if you are uncertain at what needs to be switched on/off. Having Google Maps overlay does make the VCDS Ross Tech cable more worthwhile since I cannot enable a whole bunch of stuff like guys with the MY2016+ firmware/TT. (After all these adaptation options, I am optimistic that custom POI's might work since without the need for the AudiConnect).
> 
> Willing to donate a 12 pack your way if you can help.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no risk (in my opinion ) cos I know exactly what to tick now. But just wanna play for a bit to fine-tune everything.
> 
> If you cant wait, just have a trip down to my place sometime on weekend and we can work out. Nothing needed, but if you bring 12 packs, you have to finish half cos I cant finish all :lol: .
> pm me for detail.
> 
> A bit of playing today with coding and I was able to enable ALA and got it working
Click to expand...

Damn that is so nice. Did you have the hardware for the lane assist?

I've tried to send you a message but I don't have enough posts to PM (new user).Yes I cant wait! My TT feels dull, been trying to work it out. Searched all related forums high and low trying to see how to activate the client. Even tried to get green menu, but VCDS doesn't allow me to activate that to explore further.


----------



## b22tt

That´s really cool. 
How can I get the Lane assist working? Do I need some new hardware?
I already have the camera installed.


----------



## Motorsaege

Hi audinut,

do you have the audi navigation option in your car?
I tried to activate the google maps but I have no folder for the navi/map.

Greets from Germany


----------



## drivex

hi guys, i need a key for pdf "High Beam Assist (with or without light sensor, front camera required, until my16"
someone will help me ?

ive done a coding for signs recognition but vc gives me error  
last question, did anyone try a TMC Traffic ? any coding or something

thanks in advance

ps. using odis


----------



## drivex

Is there a possibility to enable TRAFFIC SIGNS from NAVI by coding ? Because I have hackd navi, that works but it wont show any speed limits, there is also no option in navi settings


----------



## Enka23

I have navi and enabled the Traffic Sign, unfortunately I also get the "error message" but it works. I think there is a geographical restriction.


----------



## drivex

Enka23 said:


> I have navi and enabled the Traffic Sign, unfortunately I also get the "error message" but it works. I think there is a geographical restriction.


Yeah, but by default my navi dont show any speed limits signs, even with traffic sign recognition off - so im asking is there is any possibility to force enable traffic signs by navi 

i also tried do some coding to enable ami/mirrorlink/carplay/androidauto but no luck 
same history for tmc, enabled it with "32783" channel (that is in my 2nd car)


----------



## ZaniCWB

Any updates on the Google Earth retrofit for cars without SIM card?


----------



## Benlepunk

no news, I hope we will be able to get the coding soon from Audinut, so we can test it on ours


----------



## TTSRobS

Very interested to hear more about the Google Earth retrofit too 8)


----------



## 21tesla

*bump*

I hope we get some more information too on the secrets of MIB2


----------



## 21tesla

I got google earth working on my Canadian 2016 TT. The MIB2 unit has a sim card.

Using obdeleven, I followed some earlier suggestions to turn on the wifi_client adaptations as well as other corresponding to the online services, all in Vehicle_configuration. As well, in the forum post above, I enabled my SIM card (to an extent) with a long coding in 5F to activated phone_NAD.

The car accepted the sim but not my carrier. I don't think the Canadian cars have an antenna attached so I had to drive underneath a cell tower until I got signal (both 3G and LTE). I noticed that "hotspot_and_client" was now visible but greyed out because the SIM was still installed. I took the sim out, and the car found my iPhone hotspot with no problem and I connected. Google earth took a while to start but it does start. And my car finds and connects to my iPhone automatically.


----------



## ZaniCWB

Excellent news 21tesla! Do you mind elaborating a bit? Which adaptations did you change? Not all TT/MY are the same, so it would be helpful if you could pinpoint the bits you checked. Thanks for helping and keep up the good work!


----------



## 21tesla

Below is a dump from 5F in obdeleven. My results are an amalgamation of the suggestions from various people. I haven't discovered anything new, so thank you to all those experimenters on these threads !

My SIM card still isn't transferring data to the car, but I have a fat tethering plan on my iPhone so it doesn't matter. As well, there is no Audi Connect on Canadian TTs, and I believe that still extends to MY2018. Although A4 and Q7 (I think!) in Canada does have bona fide Audi Connect.

Since I have a late 2016 model, I don't have Audi smartphone interface - whatever hardware and/or software combination that is.

---------------------------------------------------------------
MIB2 hardware 8S0035025
MIB2 version 043
MIB2 software 0414
---------------------------------------------------------------
Long coding
Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
Old value:
013304020000000011220002041A00002F0000E0007000047E
New value:
013304020000000011220002041A00102F0000E0007000047E

---------------------------------------------------------------
Long coding
Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
Values: 
byte_15_Phone_NAD: 
Old value: Off
New value: On
---------------------------------------------------------------
Backup
Internal SIM card, use: automatic
Telephone: Data & language service active
Telephone data services: On
Vehicle configuration:
VZAPro: Off
online_POI: On
online_POI_voice Off
online_portal_browser_services: On
online_navigation: On
online_street_view: On
WIFI_Hotspot:On
my_audi: On
picture_navi: On
online_dictation:On
remote_HMI: Off
advanced_range_display: Off
gracenote_online_coverarts: On
gracenote_online_other: On
gracenote_local_coverarts: On
gracenote_local_other: On
UPnP: On
OPS_display_in_dash_board_display_unit: On
Joker_button_1: Not present
Joker_button_2: Not present
LTE_modul: activated
Support_second_phone: Off
Support_of_threeway_calling: On
Dtmf_without_active_call: On
Support_for_response_and_hold: Off
Sim_card_mode_switch: Not present
Phone_module_operation_mode: only data service act.
PSD_Protocol_Version: PSD_1.4
RVC_video_input: FBAS
Station_Logo_DB_Mode: 0
TPEG_availability: Off
VZO: Off
LGI: Off
ProbeCar_vzo:Off
online_media: On
ProbeCar_lgi: Off
Baidu_Car_Life:Off
Google_GAL:Off
Apple_DIO: Off
SDS_Region_Flag:no_region
Privacy_WithPINRequest:0
Phone_HMI_Privacy: 0
Hybrid_Radio_additional_online_data: Not activated
media_control: Not activated
UOTA: Off
WiFi_Client_HMI: On
RSE_software_component: Deactivated
Mirror_link: Off
Smartphone_interface_for_rhmi: Deactivated
sd_slot_deactivation: no restriction
map_sms_support: Off
map_email_support: Off
map_instant_messaging_support: Off
sim_data_only_sms_support: Off
esim_data_only_sms_support: Off
allow_message_editing: Off
vehicle_readiness_sound: Not activated
MirrorLink_Country_Code: MIB_CAN
vehicle_leaving_sound: Not activated
MirrorLink_RGB_Preference: RGB565
conditioning_variant: 0
Map_Style: 0
Hybrid_Radio_Range_Extender: deactivated
scon_telephony: Not activated
voice_over_lte: Not activated
show_volte_hmi_switch: Not activated
online_radio: deactivated
wlan_5ghz_switch: Not activated
unblock_functions_while_piloted_driving: blocked
block_hmi_function_p_epb: blocked
Popup_if_GPS_services_in_use: Not activated
Baidu_Car_Life_ios: Off
Tencent_myCar_canceling_share_location: Off
UOTA_2: Off
Pilot_Parking:Not activated
perso_v_threshold: 0
perso_v_threshold_hysteresis: 0


----------



## Benlepunk

Excellent news for you !!
I think the key for "hotspot and client" is the long coding under 5F. I found this a while ago (from a Golf forum):
_Module 5F
Login 20103
Long Coding:
Byte 15, bit 4 = 1 (Phone NAD)_

Can you confirm that your -> byte_15_Phone_NAD: 
Old value: Off
New value: On

is corresponding to bit4 in VCDS ??
I'll try to code my bit 4 to see if it works.

Hope Audinut can confirm or add infos to this


----------



## 21tesla

Old value:
013304020000000011220002041A00*00*2F0000E0007000047E
New value:
013304020000000011220002041A00*10*2F0000E0007000047E

yes byte 15 changed from 00 to 10
0000 0000 to 0001 0000 which would be bit 4 
7654 3210 bit


----------



## Benlepunk

ok, I did the same conversion, but just wanted to be sure 
I'll try the coding...
As for my car, I already did the "adaptations", and from there, I had the greyed SIM card (but I don't have a SIM tray...so I won't be able to remove the sim like you!!) hope that long coding will fix that...


----------



## 21tesla

With the sim card in, I have to drive under a cell tower to get reception (there is an antenna hardware component of some sort missing in Canadian models). On top of the hardware issue, the car software can't negotiate a data connection with the SIM.

The iPhone hotspot works great and I'm happy with it


----------



## artyk

Hello, i was reading everything about dynamic indicators on non matrix led users, normal leds. I saw someone said something about activating drl and it can work? My question is simple, can i activate it by coding on my normal leds or do i have tobuy matrix leds? I have someone who can sell me them and i want to know what to do to have dynamic indicators. Thanks in advance


----------



## jryoung

Hi,
does anyone know if you can activate the ability to use a SIM inserted into the Tech Pack SIM slot for phone calls without the Phone Box option? Seems that all the hardware should be there


----------



## ZaniCWB

Benlepunk said:


> ok, I did the same conversion, but just wanted to be sure
> I'll try the coding...
> As for my car, I already did the "adaptations", and from there, I had the greyed SIM card (but I don't have a SIM tray...so I won't be able to remove the sim like you!!) hope that long coding will fix that...


Hi Benlepunk, I wonder if the "Internal SIM card, use: automatic" posted above by 21tesla solves this. I don't have a SIM tray either.


----------



## Benlepunk

Ok I did the coding on 5F, it activated the "hotspot and client" setting, but I still had my sim card option greyed and ticked by default.
I had to go to adaptation and deactivate "LTE_modul" to be able to search wifi networks.(I don't have a SIM card tray)
I then successfully connected to my wifi hotspot !!
Then :
I was unable to get Google Maps because it's checking for a licence (I know that i've messed up a setting under adaptations to activate the "Audi Connect" menu, and that is my problem (Audit warned us about that earlier) so I will have to remove the adaptation to be able to "bypass" the licence check to use only Google Earth.


----------



## 21tesla

Benlepunk said:


> Ok I did the coding on 5F, it activated the "hotspot and client" setting, but I still had my sim card option greyed and ticked by default.
> I had to go to adaptation and deactivate "LTE_modul" to be able to search wifi networks.(I don't have a SIM card tray)
> I then successfully connected to my wifi hotspot !!
> Then :
> I was unable to get Google Maps because it's checking for a licence (I know that i've messed up a setting under adaptations to activate the "Audi Connect" menu, and that is my problem (Audit warned us about that earlier) so I will have to remove the adaptation to be able to "bypass" the licence check to use only Google Earth.


*Congratulations* ! Like you, I recall audinut saying that enabling Audi Connect in a non-qualified car creates a toxic situation for other online stuff including google earth over wifi.


----------



## Benlepunk

Yes I need to find the adaptation I've messed up with to remove the menu, It should then work


----------



## Enka23

Great news, I guess you are really close. Hope you will fix it and share with us the whole process


----------



## eagle4

Hie,

I follow this topic, but someone seems to said there are adaptation change list somewhere on this topic to have the hotspot. But I can't find it !

I would like to test on my TT MY2015

Thank's !


----------



## Benlepunk

the adaptations are listed here (not sure about the Sirus traffic thing):

https://www.audiworld.com/forums/a4-b9- ... i-2912779/

Will post the full coding when it works on mine, if someone else don't do it before


----------



## ianle

Hi,

I have just purchased the ODB 11 Pro pack - I'd like to be able to do two things:

1. Enable High Beast Assist
2. Get the front indicators to sweep inside to out as the rear indicators do.

I see lots of resources on this thread and elsewhere - could someone point me in the right direction for these two 'simple' items?

Thanks,
Ian.


----------



## eagle4

Benlepunk said:


> the adaptations are listed here (not sure about the Sirus traffic thing):
> 
> https://www.audiworld.com/forums/a4-b9- ... i-2912779/
> 
> Will post the full coding when it works on mine, if someone else don't do it before


Thank's !!!


----------



## artyk

artyk said:


> Hello, i was reading everything about dynamic indicators on non matrix led users, normal leds. I saw someone said something about activating drl and it can work? My question is simple, can i activate it by coding on my normal leds or do i have tobuy matrix leds? I have someone who can sell me them and i want to know what to do to have dynamic indicators. Thanks in advance


Please i really need help on this. The seller is waiting for my answer. Can someone help me? Thanks guys


----------



## Benlepunk

To my knowledge, dynamic front indicators are not codable via VCDS...need matrix led. And even if you have matrix led, not sure it will work.
Once again "to my knowledge"...


----------



## eagle4

You're wright ! Impossible wihtout MATRIX !!


----------



## Benlepunk

OK, I've manage to make it work fine (Google earth overlay, using iPhone as a wifi hotspot for cars without Audi Connect option, and no SIM card tray) using the adaptations from the A4 forum and coding the Byte 15 bit 4.

Google Earth Overlay :
Sans titre by Benoit, sur Flickr

Detailled POI :
Sans titre by Benoit, sur Flickr

Street View :
Sans titre by Benoit, sur Flickr

Wifi hotspot and client option :
Sans titre by Benoit, sur Flickr

Detailed restaurant :
Sans titre by Benoit, sur Flickr

Traffic online ticked :
Sans titre by Benoit, sur Flickr

And the traffic jam view : 
Sans titre by Benoit, sur Flickr

I would like to thank 21tesla for trying the long coding fearlessly and Audinut who did the coding a while ago and prove us it COULD be done even if people said it wasn't possible.
I also miss the name of the member who posted the A4 forum link for the adaptations, but thanks to him as well !!


----------



## Enka23

!!!!  

Congratulation Benoit. I will try it tomorrow on my car. How did you managed the licence thing ?


----------



## artyk

eagle4 said:


> You're wright ! Impossible wihtout MATRIX !!


Thats why im asking if i buy matrix led i can get sweeping indicators. Any idea if its possible with them??


----------



## Benlepunk

Enka23 said:


> !!!!
> 
> Congratulation Benoit. I will try it tomorrow on my car. How did you managed the licence thing ?


By default you should not worry about that.I was playing with adaptations and enable "remote_hmi" , this enable the Audi Connect menus and seems to want to check for a licence even for Google earth.
Audinut warned us about that a while ago, but it's not the default configuration so...


----------



## CBR600RR

@benalpunk - does this work on a Nav ready my17 but without the Nav option from factory ? I have a my17 no Audi connect , no Nav.


----------



## 21tesla

CBR600RR said:


> @benalpunk - does this work on a Nav ready my17 but without the Nav option from factory ? I have a my17 no Audi connect , no Nav.


I'm thinking probably not because the navigation system put its own roads on top of the google earth image.


----------



## drivex

OK, to sum up. Ive done it also. [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]

First of all I want to say thanks to 
@audinut, @21tesla, @benlepunk and others.

Ive managed to run Google Earth on my tts without SIM, without Audi Connect with retrofitted NAVI.
(I had Connectivity Package, and someone do some custom coding to retrofit navi).

Secondly, settings that works for me are:

1/ :!: coding and adaptation

*Coding in 5F module:
*
Login 20103 (if needed)
*Long Coding in VCDS:
*Byte 15, bit 4 = 1 (Phone NAD)
*Long Coding in ODIS:*
byte_15_Phone_NAD = Active

Im not sure, but when I changed Phone_NAD to active, ODIS is warning me about incorrect coding - but everything works. When I turned it off (phonenad) and cleared errors, it goes well.

2nd thing is that when you will change in ODIS Phone_NAD from Not Active to Active Long coding is different.
I mean it is 0000 1101.

After successful coding, do a driver reset and mmi reset.

*Adaptation in 5F module:
*
Internal SIM card, use: automatic
*Telephone: Data & language service active*
Telephone data services: On

Vehicle configuration:
VZAPro: Off
online_POI: On
online_POI_voice Off
online_portal_browser_services: On
online_navigation: On
online_street_view: On
*WIFI_Hotspot:On
*my_audi: On // doesnt change for me anything
picture_navi: On // it can be on or off, for me it doesnt work
online_dictation: On
remote_HMI: Off
advanced_range_display: Off
gracenote_online_coverarts: On
gracenote_online_other: On
gracenote_local_coverarts: On
gracenote_local_other: On
UPnP: On
OPS_display_in_dash_board_display_unit: On
Joker_button_1: Not present
Joker_button_2: Not present
*LTE_modul: not activated
*Support_second_phone: Off
Support_of_threeway_calling: On
Dtmf_without_active_call: On
Support_for_response_and_hold: Off
Sim_card_mode_switch: Not present
Phone_module_operation_mode: only data service act.
*WiFi_Client_HMI: On
*
online_media: On

settings in *BOLD *are important

after that, do a mmi reset.

2/ :!: setup mmi

go to settings, then connection manager, then select Hotspot & Client. Dont worry it can take some time to turn from Grey color to white to be able to select it (1-3 min). Do a AP Search and connect to your AP.

in navi, you should be able to change Map style to Google Earth or Traffic. Give it some time to load everything, it can hang on Google Earth logo but dont worry, do a reset then try again.

thats all, it should work.  and you will have something like this;









Now my concerns;

1/ For me traffic doesnt work. -- need to investigate that
2/ MMI defaults to the standard map display after your car restarts, you will need to enable Google Earth in map display once your MMI connects to the WiFi.
3/ Online Search and other Audi Connect features would not work
4/ On Android use TASKER to autorun WiFi Hotspot when car connects through bluetooth.
5/ Sometime MMI ask for APN because of lack of internet, dunno why. Just hit Cancel.


----------



## Benlepunk

Thanks for the summary ! I've done it in french on 2 forums today 

As for your concerns :
1/For me traffic works like before (it use TMC not online database, but that's something) do you have the view "traffic" when you choose from standard or google earth ?
2/It did it to me just once, since then it always come back to google after a few minutes (with or without phone hotspot, because the maps are cached on the MMI drive)
3/same for me, but you should be able to clic on the map on a restaurant for example, and should give you some online infos
4/Using iPhone, need to be on the AP menu, but it will change in iOS11 I think
5/same, just hit cancel


----------



## drivex

Benlepunk said:


> Thanks for the summary ! I've done it in french on 2 forums today
> 
> As for your concerns :
> 1/For me traffic works like before (it use TMC not online database, but that's something) do you have the view "traffic" when you choose from standard or google earth ?


ive problem with TMC, i think that problem belong to my custom retrofitted navi, maybe i need to do more coding but tbh i dont have any clue since my mmi wont receive any tmc messages

i made change to tmc channel but it also didnt work, maybe there is another byte to code 



> 3/same for me, but you should be able to clic on the map on a restaurant for example, and should give you some online infos


i'll try it later


----------



## Benlepunk

for TMC, I've set the adaptation :

Fee-based traffic information (TMC) - 15 by default in France, I've changed it to 32768. When I start the car I have TMC Pro on the bottom left, and after a few minutes it change to TMC.
But I can consult the traffic info, and they are displayed on the Google Maps layout (but same as before with the standard view)


----------



## drivex

Benlepunk said:


> for TMC, I've set the adaptation :
> 
> Fee-based traffic information (TMC) - 15 by default in France, I've changed it to 32768. When I start the car I have TMC Pro on the bottom left, and after a few minutes it change to TMC.
> But I can consult the traffic info, and they are displayed on the Google Maps layout (but same as before with the standard view)


how did you find that value 32768 ? is there any database or smth ? 
From what I remember my value is similar to yours, I just changed the channel - by default it was 0
It is possible that something else has to be activated somewhere


----------



## Benlepunk

I got it from the A4 forum and i used the value from a french VW forum:

To enable Traffic from SiriusXM (I have not tried this, but another member has so I'll add the info here as well)
Step 1: Set the following adaptation in module 5F (this can be done by VagCOM HEX-CAN-USB or OBDEleven) :

IDE05111-Fee-based traffic information (TMC) - 1537

- Looks like only Sirius Traffic would work. I've tried to use code 65533, 32768, 32771 (these are code for Online Traffic for the MMI) in the IDE05111-Fee-based traffic information (TMC) adaptation. They all enabled the 'Use Online Traffic' checkbox, but none of them shows any traffic information for Canada. Maybe there's another code for Canada?


----------



## Enka23

I did all the modifications. Everything works except the car doesnt receive Internet. The phone shares the connection (personal hotspot works), but it doesnt load Internet at the end mmi says to connect a device...


----------



## Enka23

Finally the map worked, but for all the other features it opens a window "data connection settings - connection settings"


----------



## artyk

So noone knows about the sweeping indicators?


----------



## TTSRobS

Hope someone can help;

I've tried the coding and adaptions to enable Google Earth on a car with no sim / retrofitted nav.
When making adaptations I get 'Error: Channel not available' for Internal SIM card, Telephone: Data & language service and telephone data services.
As such I can't load google earth as the APN menu is displayed due to lack of internet connection.
Any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 21tesla

Hmmm. My car always says "no data connection available". Just a click of the back button will make it go away and google will load.

Did the MMI find the phone hotspot and connect?

If google is getting ready, you will see a google logo on the map and a progress bar on the regular before it switches. My iPhone shows that the car has made a data connection to it, too.


----------



## eagle4

Same for me !

After it's work !


----------



## TTSRobS

21tesla said:


> Hmmm. My car always says "no data connection available". Just a click of the back button will make it go away and google will load.
> 
> Did the MMI find the phone hotspot and connect?
> 
> If google is getting ready, you will see a google logo on the map and a progress bar on the regular before it switches. My iPhone shows that the car has made a data connection to it, too.


It's not connecting to the phone hotspot.
Could that be due to 'Error: Channel not available' for Internal SIM card, Telephone: Data & language service and telephone data services when coding?
I'll try again as maybe I'm on the wrong menu to get the MMI to connect via hotspot :lol: [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Benlepunk

I don't think so, as I also have the "Error: Channel not available" on VCDS for one of the 2 options you said.

Do you see your phone hotspot on the MMI when searching for hotspot ?
be careful, when you type letters, they are usually in capitals, might be your problem, I've sold the problem by putting only "O"'s for my hotspot


----------



## Scott2Hotty

woow this is amazing!!!!

Can I just confirm are poeple are getting Google Earth to work without having Audi tech pack or audi sat nav?

I'm unsure what people mean by retrofit sat nav. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Scott2Hotty

Is anyone able to make videos on making the google earth / sat nav work ?

I'd pay for someones time LOL!


----------



## eagle4

The Viewstreet ! :

http://sebricka.chez-alice.fr/VIEWSTREETTT.MOV


----------



## rizo9

has there been any progress in retrofitting cruise control?


----------



## Cale262

Can I have the password for the HBA PDF file please


----------



## Gary1310

Hi everybody, 
Sorry to repost in this topic but I have some concerns with the activation of some tricks:
-Third brake light always on or only with drl/low beam on
-Rear stop blinking (together or opposite) with the turn indicator

I've done exactly (I think) the procedure in my VCDS, the coding after actualisation appears to be good but I have no changes on the car (precision I have used an "old VCDS cable that I've got from a friend I think a copy for sure with VCDS 15071) 
Do you have any idea where it come from ? or did I miss something ? do I have to reset the calculator or the mmi ? 
The thing that I don't understand is that the trick for the passenger mirror going down in rear gear work perfectly ....

Furthermore I have an error when I try to open the assistant long coding in Unit 17 to activate lap timer and G meter ? (photo attached)

And last questions I have seen a MMI of a TTS I guess with the speed indicator in the center the navi on the left and date on the right. Is it possible to have this configuration on a normal TT ? (photo attached also)

Thank you in advance guys


----------



## Omychron

Not possible to have TTS display on a TT.

Did you do an MMI restart? Can fix a lot of weird coding problems.


----------



## Gary1310

Thanks for your answer 
No I've didn't try to reset the MMI how do you do it ? (You mean like restore to factory settings or like a hard reboot?)
I was not thinking that resetting the MMI could help because the coding for the passenger mirror worked well but the one for the opposite stop/ blinker worked also for coding but there is no changes ... the same for the stop light always on: coding OK but not working ...  
If you can tell me how to reboot the MMI and I will try this afternoon I'm free 
Hope it will solve the problem and give me access to the part of the calculator where The log assistant doesn't work ...


----------



## rizo9

If you hold the two toggle switches forward then press the round min controller. This should reset it.


----------



## Gary1310

I've just tried to restart the MMI with the 3 button but it is not working ...
No opposite blinker (coding is good and accept by VCDS but not working on the car ...) NADA


----------



## Gary1310

Topic close i've succeessed by searching and found that the default % of light for opposite blinker is 0% so by changing it it finally worked  
Thanks guys


----------



## bttb

Hi can someone please let me know the password for the HBA pdf ManuTT provided

Thanks

BTTB


----------



## b22tt

Hi,
are there any news on activation of the lane assist?

It would be so nice if we could get it working via coding.

Thanks for your answers!


----------



## alex-retro

Im pretty sure you must have front camera on your windscreen for that.


----------



## Gary1310

HI guys
Same than b22tt 
Can I have the password for the file HBA ? 
Thank you


----------



## Scott2Hotty

b22tt said:


> Hi,
> are there any news on activation of the lane assist?
> 
> It would be so nice if we could get it working via coding.
> 
> Thanks for your answers!


You dont want it, its a pain in the ass :lol:


----------



## Omychron

Scott2Hotty said:


> b22tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> are there any news on activation of the lane assist?
> 
> It would be so nice if we could get it working via coding.
> 
> Thanks for your answers!
> 
> 
> 
> You dont want it, its a pain in the ass :lol:
Click to expand...

Indeed!
Worst piece of "technology" available on the car.

I believe you need to have the correct steering wheel stalk installed too, as you need the button on top to activate lane assist.
That's a lot of work for something so useless.


----------



## b22tt

Good or bad is not my question. I simply want to try it.
The front camera is already installed.
On the new Q5 it should be possible to activate the lane assist without this button. So I hope it´s similar on our TT.

The instructions for the Q5 can be found here:
https://www.stemei.de/pages/coding/audi ... halten.php


----------



## Omychron

b22tt said:


> Good or bad is not my question. I simply want to try it.
> The front camera is already installed.
> On the new Q5 it should be possible to activate the lane assist without this button. So I hope it´s similar on our TT.
> 
> The instructions for the Q5 can be found here:
> https://www.stemei.de/pages/coding/audi ... halten.php


As I said, unless you also install the stalk with lane assist button, it isn't going to work.
There is only one way to toggle lane assist, and it's with that button.
Simply coding it means you'll never be able to actually switch it on.

From your link:


> Sie können somit nach erfolgtem Tausch des Lenkstockhebels den Lane Assistent vollwertig nutzen als wenn dieser von Werk verbaut worden wäre.
> 
> =
> 
> You can then use the Lane Assistant fully after replacing the steering column lever as if it had been installed by the factory.


----------



## b22tt

Also from my link:

Sollten Sie den Tausch des Lenkstockhebels nicht vornehmen wollen, so kann der Lane Assist softwareseitig permanent aktiviert werden.
=
If you do not want to change the steering column lever, the Lane Assist can be permanently activated on the softwares side.

I don´t want to discuss about sense or nonsense.
It would be nice to test it. Afterwards I can decide change the stalk or not.


----------



## Kenny.

Hi, I have just done the dipping mirror, radar on the VC and locking tone codings and they work great, thanks you all for an excellent thread, the next thing I want to try is the high beam assist and the traffic sign recognition, can anyone give me the password for the pdf, thanks in advance.

Ken


----------



## VegasYellowTTS

Greetings  ,

I'm new on the tt forum. I have a US 2017 TTS and I also got European tail lights already. Since the US law doesn't allow amber blinkers, my TTS blinkers and stop lights turn on at same time which is very annoying to me. If someone knows about the coding that can retrofit the rare lights to Euro style?


----------



## Scott2Hotty

Has anyone been able to activate launch control? I've seen Revo can add it to the standard TT.


----------



## Omychron

Scott2Hotty said:


> Has anyone been able to activate launch control? I've seen Revo can add it to the standard TT.


If you have DSG, you have launch control.


----------



## Scott2Hotty

Omychron said:


> Scott2Hotty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to activate launch control? I've seen Revo can add it to the standard TT.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have DSG, you have launch control.
Click to expand...

No idea how I find out if I have DSG but I have s-tronic and flappy paddles for changing gears manually. I'll try setting up for launch control again and see if it works.


----------



## 21tesla

Scott2Hotty said:


> Omychron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott2Hotty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to activate launch control? I've seen Revo can add it to the standard TT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If you're going throw the motions and it doesn't seem like it's working for you, launch control won't activate until the engine is warm.


----------



## Omychron

Scott2Hotty said:


> Omychron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott2Hotty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to activate launch control? I've seen Revo can add it to the standard TT.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have DSG, you have launch control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No idea how I find out if I have DSG but I have s-tronic and flappy paddles for changing gears manually. I'll try setting up for launch control again and see if it works.
Click to expand...

https://www.audi.co.uk/glossary/s/s-tronic.html
S-Tronic and DSG are "the same thing". Dual-clutch gearboxes. :wink:

* Warm up your engine properly. (Important! If it isn't the car won't play launch properly as a protection)
* Set gearbox in Sport. (or select dynamic in drive select, gearbox will swap along)
* (Some people keep saying switch off traction control. This is not necessary, but if you really wanna, go ahead!)
* Full brake with left foot.
* Full accelerator with right foot, RPM should stabilise around 3000-4000.
* Release brakes.


----------



## Kenny.

Sorry about the quality, not very clear at all :-(


----------



## Kenny.

I would like to try the high beam assist and the traffic sign recognition, can anyone give me the password for the pdf.
Does ManuTT/noname still come on the forum? If yes could you PM me the password.
Thanks in advance
Ken


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

Hi,

is there the possibility to turn off the parking sensors when you are at low speed (without using the button on the dashboard) so they don't activate automatically?

I have at the moment a problem with the new honeycomb grille, the parking sensor is inside a bit (less than 1 mm) from it's place due to probably a too long back clip support...so when i start the engine and I am at low speed, it sound!!! I have to press the button on the dashboard but after that, when you gain speed and you will have to brake, automatically it start to sound and I have to press the button again, again, and again!!! :evil: :evil: at the moment I don't have the time to find a solution to make the sensor perfectly flush with the honeycomb piece, so I have to find a quick solution for don't became mad  :lol:

this code, will help me?



Code:


Disable auto engaging parking sensors in traffic
(They'll automatically turn on when you put in R or press the sensors' button)
Unit 10
Security access 71679
Coding
Byte 3
Disable bit 4


----------



## macadamia

has anyone tried coding for windows to open to close with advance key remote?


----------



## Alemao36

@drivex you write I had Connectivity Package, and someone do some custom coding to retrofit navi).
How didt you Do this i have the Same package and will activate navi.
have some activate samrtphone Interface too?


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

UltimoSamurai87 said:


> this code, will help me?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Disable auto engaging parking sensors in traffic
> (They'll automatically turn on when you put in R or press the sensors' button)
> Unit 10
> Security access 71679
> Coding
> Byte 3
> Disable bit 4


Update: I've tried the code and it works!
At the moment the car is driveable without becoming mad, but the problem is still there when you put in R or press the sensors' button...the front sensor are always red and they sound!!! :evil: due to probably also for the lower position of the sensor from the original grille

is there the possibility with the VAG, to make them less sensitive or set the new height at where they are installed? if you see the previous gen R8, the parking sensor are on the lower part of the bumper, but they don't sounds...


----------



## Number86

Hi All,

Newbie to the forum!

I did a quick search on this topic, but didn't find anything concrete.
Would it be possible to use OBDeleven and code front dynamic indicators on, and is it a tough job?

I've just been reading about this and vagcom, and heard some horror stories about stuffing your car completely!

It's a TTS with non Matrix LED headlights.

Thank you!


----------



## RuuTT

Unfortunately you need Matrix headlights for dynamic indicators, it is not possible to code them with the normal LED units


----------



## Number86

Thanks Ruutt!

That's a shame, but also understandable. I did find it slightly odd that the hardware in a lower spec light cluster could support the same function. So...there you go!

Not really sure there's much other value in any type of ODB software now. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Oh, I have the folding heating mirrors, but the passenger one doesn't dip on reverse, and I miss that from my BMW, and I live in a VERY tight road. Anything else anyone can suggest?


----------



## b22tt

Hello audinut,
can you provide some infos about your coding of the ALA?

It would be really great!


audinut said:


> There is no risk (in my opinion ) cos I know exactly what to tick now. But just wanna play for a bit to fine-tune everything.
> 
> If you cant wait, just have a trip down to my place sometime on weekend and we can work out. Nothing needed, but if you bring 12 packs, you have to finish half cos I cant finish all :lol: .
> pm me for detail.
> 
> A bit of playing today with coding and I was able to enable ALA and got it working


----------



## hillsmitt

Hi all, new to the forum.

Could someone send me the password for the HBA pdf please?

Many thanks!


----------



## scratchyratface

hey UltimoSamurai87, I've got exactly the same issue as you - I bought a honeycomb grill off a contact here in Oz but the front parking sensors don't sit flush in the grill so they go off all the time (particularly in traffic). I haven't tried that coding you have used but I keep meaning to do that to resolve the problem. The only thing I could do is switch the beeping volume down for the front sensors, I've found no way to disable them permanently. If you unplug the front sensors completely then you just get an error every time you start the car. I'm considering going back to the original grill, no more tinkering for me.


----------



## Jacopo79

Hi guys! I come back to Google earth without SIM topic.
I find this guide. Is right/complete for you? Thank you

Google Earth with hotspot by telephone

Unit 5F, withOBD eleven.

Vehicle configuration-gracenote_online_coverarts change in ON
Vehicle configuration-gracenote_online_other change in ON
Vehicle configuration-my_audi change in ON
Vehicle configuration-online_dictation change in ON
Vehicle configuration-online_media change in ON
Vehicle configuration-online_navigation change in ON
Vehicle configuration-online_POI change in ON
Vehicle configuration-online_POI_voice change in ON
Vehicle configuration-online_portal_browser_services - ON
Vehicle configuration-online_street_view change in ON
Vehicle configuration-picture_navi change in ON
Vehicle configuration-SDS_Region_Flag change in NO_REGION
Vehicle configuration-VZAPro change in ON
Vehicle configuration-WiFi_Client_HMI change in ON
Vehicle configuration-WIFI_Hotspot change in ON


----------



## Rainesh

i would also like the password for HBA file. Who has it? I only need to do hba on my mk3


----------



## 21tesla

Jacopo79 said:


> Hi guys! I come back to Google earth without SIM topic.
> I find this guide. Is right/complete for you? Thank you
> 
> Google Earth with hotspot by telephone
> 
> Unit 5F, withOBD eleven.
> 
> Vehicle configuration-gracenote_online_coverarts change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-gracenote_online_other change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-my_audi change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_dictation change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_media change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_navigation change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_POI change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_POI_voice change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_portal_browser_services - ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_street_view change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-picture_navi change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-SDS_Region_Flag change in NO_REGION
> Vehicle configuration-VZAPro change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-WiFi_Client_HMI change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-WIFI_Hotspot change in ON


The most important is a long coding change. With OBDeleven, it's

Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
Values: 
*byte_15_Phone_NAD*: 
Old value: *Off*
New value: *On*


----------



## mark_tts

hi all,

i've been annoyed too with the windscreen washer squirt time, so with obd11 i had a look in module 9 and found an entry labelled mindestwaschzeit_frontwischer which was set to 2000ms in the adaptation list. i changed it to 10 and the windscreen washer now only squirts when i pull the wiper stalk.

no more long skoosh, so perfect! 

the entry was looking for a value between 1 and 31. i didn't try anything outside this range.

ive uploaded the screenshot of the original settings

the security code was the same as the headlight washer guide: 31347










hope it works for others 8)

my car is a my18 tts.

mark


----------



## Jacopo79

21tesla said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I come back to Google earth without SIM topic.
> I find this guide. Is right/complete for you? Thank you
> 
> Google Earth with hotspot by telephone
> 
> Unit 5F, withOBD eleven.
> 
> Vehicle configuration-gracenote_online_coverarts change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-gracenote_online_other change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-my_audi change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_dictation change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_media change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_navigation change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_POI change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_POI_voice change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_portal_browser_services - ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_street_view change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-picture_navi change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-SDS_Region_Flag change in NO_REGION
> Vehicle configuration-VZAPro change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-WiFi_Client_HMI change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-WIFI_Hotspot change in ON
> 
> 
> 
> The most important is a long coding change. With OBDeleven, it's
> 
> Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
> Values:
> *byte_15_Phone_NAD*:
> Old value: *Off*
> New value: *On*
Click to expand...

Thank you Tesla! And with this coding the work for google earth will be complete??


----------



## 21tesla

Yep the long coding and adaptations are sufficient. The car might complain about connection problems when it tethers to the phone but just hit the back key on the MMI and ignore it. The phone will tell you that the connection is there.

There may be a few minutes delay when the car loads and caches the google map data for the first time. You should see a small google progress bar.


----------



## Jacopo79

A question: for you is possible to do the tethering only with a smartphone or also with a connection key that is useful to provide the Internet when you are out of home?


----------



## 21tesla

It shouldn't matter. The car just wants SSID and password. It searches for all available wifi


----------



## RuuTT

Will those changes also enable online traffic data?

Is it also possible to enable CarPlay/Android Auto using VCDS?


----------



## Toshiba

You really don't want CarPlay, it's really shockingly bad.... i'd rather have the informatics systems from Audis of the 00s!!!


----------



## ZaniCWB

21tesla said:


> The most important is a long coding change. With OBDeleven, it's
> 
> Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
> Values:
> *byte_15_Phone_NAD*:
> Old value: *Off*
> New value: *On*


Hi 21tesla, thanks for helping. Is it the same for VCDS? It doesn't have labels on it.


----------



## Mokorx

21tesla said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I come back to Google earth without SIM topic.
> I find this guide. Is right/complete for you? Thank you
> 
> Google Earth with hotspot by telephone
> 
> Unit 5F, withOBD eleven.
> 
> Vehicle configuration-gracenote_online_coverarts change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-gracenote_online_other change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-my_audi change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_dictation change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_media change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_navigation change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_POI change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_POI_voice change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_portal_browser_services - ON
> Vehicle configuration-online_street_view change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-picture_navi change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-SDS_Region_Flag change in NO_REGION
> Vehicle configuration-VZAPro change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-WiFi_Client_HMI change in ON
> Vehicle configuration-WIFI_Hotspot change in ON
> 
> 
> 
> The most important is a long coding change. With OBDeleven, it's
> 
> Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
> Values:
> *byte_15_Phone_NAD*:
> Old value: *Off*
> New value: *On*
Click to expand...

Does Phone_NAD coding work on 2018 model with MMI version 1133? I can't get it to work on my 2018 TT. It keeps on giving error and wifi hot spot client never show up; it only shows wifi hot spot.


----------



## 21tesla

Mokorx said:


> Does Phone_NAD coding work on 2018 model with MMI version 1133? I can't get it to work on my 2018 TT. It keeps on giving error and wifi hot spot client never show up; it only shows wifi hot spot.


You're asking someone with ancient firmware 0411 ! 

You might be the first 2018 car to try it, and report it. I haven't read of anyone needing to make change beyond those listed for 5F.

For me, the long coding plus *WiFi_Client_HMI* was enough to highlight the "hotspot+client" option in the connection manager. Perhaps a reboot of the MMI after the coding? (top two button clicked up then a click on the big trackpad button)


----------



## ZaniCWB

21tesla said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Phone_NAD coding work on 2018 model with MMI version 1133? I can't get it to work on my 2018 TT. It keeps on giving error and wifi hot spot client never show up; it only shows wifi hot spot.
> 
> 
> 
> You're asking someone with ancient firmware 0411 !
> 
> You might be the first 2018 car to try it, and report it. I haven't read of anyone needing to make change beyond those listed for 5F.
> 
> For me, the long coding plus *WiFi_Client_HMI* was enough to highlight the "hotspot+client" option in the connection manager. Perhaps a reboot of the MMI after the coding? (top two button clicked up then a click on the big trackpad button)
Click to expand...

Hi 21tesla! What about the long coding for VCDS? The instructions here are for OBDeleven only.


----------



## 21tesla

ZaniCWB said:


> Hi 21tesla! What about the long coding for VCDS? The instructions here are for OBDeleven only.


It would be *Byte 15* and *bit 4*, I believe

on my car, the hex code change was 00 to 10

pictures and discussion can be found here, too

https://www.audiworld.com/forums/au...nally-pics-new-s3-2919959/page7/#post25019525


----------



## ZaniCWB

21tesla said:


> ZaniCWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 21tesla! What about the long coding for VCDS? The instructions here are for OBDeleven only.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be *Byte 15* and *bit 4*, I believe
> 
> on my car, the hex code change was 00 to 10
> 
> pictures and discussion can be found here, too
> 
> https://www.audiworld.com/forums/au...nally-pics-new-s3-2919959/page7/#post25019525
Click to expand...

Thanks! I was afraid of the answer, because that's what I did. Well, I'll review it all to see if I made any mistake.


----------



## artyk

Hi, i got a TT from late 2014.(Spain) It has MMI plus but no sim card slot. I activated all vcds for google earth you guys posted, but when i try connect my iphone7 as a wifi hotspot it doesnt work since it doesnt have rsap bluetooth. 
Im trying to connect using my home wifi connection and the furthest i get is to see the blue google earth screen loading all the time but it will never show the map. What am i doing wrong? Thanks in advance


----------



## NucLeo

21tesla said:


> ZaniCWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 21tesla! What about the long coding for VCDS? The instructions here are for OBDeleven only.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be *Byte 15* and *bit 4*, I believe
> 
> on my car, the hex code change was 00 to 10
> 
> pictures and discussion can be found here, too
> 
> https://www.audiworld.com/forums/au...nally-pics-new-s3-2919959/page7/#post25019525
Click to expand...

Hi 21tesla,

Would these codes work with VCDS? I'll take my car to a vag programmer next week and I want to make google earth work finally. I actually have a sim card slot on my MIB (high infotainment), but no Audi connect.


----------



## powerplay

mark_tts said:


> hi all,
> 
> i've been annoyed too with the windscreen washer squirt time, so with obd11 i had a look in module 9 and found an entry labelled mindestwaschzeit_frontwischer which was set to 2000ms in the adaptation list. i changed it to 10 and the windscreen washer now only squirts when i pull the wiper stalk.
> 
> no more long skoosh, so perfect!
> 
> the entry was looking for a value between 1 and 31. i didn't try anything outside this range.
> 
> ive uploaded the screenshot of the original settings
> 
> the security code was the same as the headlight washer guide: 31347
> 
> 
> 
> hope it works for others 8)
> 
> my car is a my18 tts.
> 
> mark


Awesome, thus has bugged me since day 1. I have VCDS, will check it out soon and see if I can find the same option, presumably it will be there. If only they could just translate all the labels it would make life so much easier!


----------



## 21tesla

NucLeo said:


> Hi 21tesla,
> 
> Would these codes work with VCDS? I'll take my car to a vag programmer next week and I want to make google earth work finally. I actually have a sim card slot on my MIB (high infotainment), but no Audi connect.


I have the same configuration in my 2016 Canadian TT -> no audi connect, sim card present. I can't see why it wouldn't work. Good luck with your coding shop !


----------



## NucLeo

21tesla said:


> NucLeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 21tesla,
> 
> Would these codes work with VCDS? I'll take my car to a vag programmer next week and I want to make google earth work finally. I actually have a sim card slot on my MIB (high infotainment), but no Audi connect.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same configuration in my 2016 Canadian TT -> no audi connect, sim card present. I can't see why it wouldn't work. Good luck with your coding shop !
Click to expand...

Thank you, will update on the process! Do you use your phone as a hotspot or a sim card? Only rsap compatible phones can connect?


----------



## artyk

NucLeo said:


> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NucLeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 21tesla,
> 
> Would these codes work with VCDS? I'll take my car to a vag programmer next week and I want to make google earth work finally. I actually have a sim card slot on my MIB (high infotainment), but no Audi connect.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same configuration in my 2016 Canadian TT -> no audi connect, sim card present. I can't see why it wouldn't work. Good luck with your coding shop !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, will update on the process! Do you use your phone as a hotspot or a sim card? Only rsap compatible phones can connect?
Click to expand...

Thats what im asking as well. Iphone has no rsap so how do u guys connect it? Mine doesnt have sim slot too. 
Another question i got, if im next to my house and connect to my home wifi, why is it not working? Google earth loading but never ends :S help please!


----------



## 21tesla

I made the changes and used google earth all summer with my iPhone 6s and the latest OS. That said, I have been having trouble - the car connects to the phone and I can select Google Earth in the map connections tab but it doesn't hold. I don't know if it's an MMI thing right now or the particular beta version of iOS 11 I'm running.

As far as I've heard, the only way for me to get traffic information is to make a coding change and then purchase a subscription to Sirius XM. The coverage isn't that great for Toronto roads anyways. These days, I use a new ClearMount cell phone attactment for my phone along with google maps when I really need the best route.


----------



## hillsmitt

Could someone send me the password for the HBA pdf please?

Many thanks!


----------



## Jacopo79

21tesla said:


> NucLeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 21tesla,
> 
> Would these codes work with VCDS? I'll take my car to a vag programmer next week and I want to make google earth work finally. I actually have a sim card slot on my MIB (high infotainment), but no Audi connect.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same configuration in my 2016 Canadian TT -> no audi connect, sim card present. I can't see why it wouldn't work. Good luck with your coding shop !
Click to expand...

Ho guys! I have successfully connected my phone using your tip but i have a problem! In my navigation there isn't the menù to use Google (MAP SETTINGS). How can Active It? I send you a photo of my menù...on the top...


----------



## Jacopo79

Maybe is more clear in this way: in the main menu of map I don't have the voice "map settings" that allow you to see Google maps, Traffic or standard navigation.
Is there maybe a code for activate this menu? Here is my menu without "map settings" between color and orientation.

Thank you


----------



## Jacopo79

21tesla said:


> Benlepunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I did the coding on 5F, it activated the "hotspot and client" setting, but I still had my sim card option greyed and ticked by default.
> I had to go to adaptation and deactivate "LTE_modul" to be able to search wifi networks.(I don't have a SIM card tray)
> I then successfully connected to my wifi hotspot !!
> Then :
> I was unable to get Google Maps because it's checking for a licence (I know that i've messed up a setting under adaptations to activate the "Audi Connect" menu, and that is my problem (Audit warned us about that earlier) so I will have to remove the adaptation to be able to "bypass" the licence check to use only Google Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations* ! Like you, I recall audinut saying that enabling Audi Connect in a non-qualified car creates a toxic situation for other online stuff including google earth over wifi.
Click to expand...

Hi Tesla! How can I be sure to disable Audi connect? Do you know the adaptation or the long coding for deactivate it? (I had infact activated it before retrofitting navi and now I want to remove it).
Thank you


----------



## 21tesla

Jacopo79 said:


> Hi Tesla! How can I be sure to disable Audi connect? Do you know the adaptation or the long coding for deactivate it? (I had infact activated it before retrofitting navi and now I want to remove it)


I think it's this adaptation in 5F

"remote_HMI" -> Off


----------



## Jacopo79

21tesla said:
 

> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tesla! How can I be sure to disable Audi connect? Do you know the adaptation or the long coding for deactivate it? (I had infact activated it before retrofitting navi and now I want to remove it)
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's this adaptation in 5F
> 
> "remote_HMI" -> Off
Click to expand...

Good mate!! Maybe I will risolve with the problem of the menu map settings!
Thank you


----------



## Jacopo79

Benlepunk said:


> for TMC, I've set the adaptation :
> 
> Fee-based traffic information (TMC) - 15 by default in France, I've changed it to 32768. When I start the car I have TMC Pro on the bottom left, and after a few minutes it change to TMC.
> But I can consult the traffic info, and they are displayed on the Google Maps layout (but same as before with the standard view)


Hi guys!! This evening I've tried this mod and in the beginning I have seen TMC traffic....and the menù maps settings has appeared!!!!! Then, after two minutes Google dont' work and TMC disappeared! I do a reset of MMI but nothing. The code 32678 in TMC is still present but doesn't work and the menù maps settings is disappeared!!! What am I doing wrong guys??? Please help me!! PS I have disactivated Remote_HMI


----------



## NucLeo

21tesla said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tesla! How can I be sure to disable Audi connect? Do you know the adaptation or the long coding for deactivate it? (I had infact activated it before retrofitting navi and now I want to remove it)
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's this adaptation in 5F
> 
> "remote_HMI" -> Off
Click to expand...

Hi 21tesla,
We altered the coding via vcds based on your settings, then succesfully connected to a strong wifi signal, but google earth still wouldn't work. Google logo appeared to be loading for a few seconds, but then the "MyAudi server is unavailable" message popped up. I will check if "remote_HMI" is turned off. I have the new firmware, and always get this myAudi error message.
I also tried to add the red rev zone (enabled bit 1 and 2 in unit 17, byte 9), but no success.


----------



## Jacopo79

NucLeo said:


> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tesla! How can I be sure to disable Audi connect? Do you know the adaptation or the long coding for deactivate it? (I had infact activated it before retrofitting navi and now I want to remove it)
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's this adaptation in 5F
> 
> "remote_HMI" -> Off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi 21tesla,
> We altered the coding via vcds based on your settings, then succesfully connected to a strong wifi signal, but google earth still wouldn't work. Google logo appeared to be loading for a few seconds, but then the "MyAudi server is unavailable" message popped up. I will check if "remote_HMI" is turned off. I have the new firmware, and always get this myAudi error message.
> I also tried to add the red rev zone (enabled bit 1 and 2 in unit 17, byte 9), but no success.
Click to expand...

We have the some problem mate...have you the place for sim card? Navi retrofitted? (I haven't the place for Sim card and I have just retrofitted navi)


----------



## NucLeo

Jacopo79 said:


> We have the some problem mate...have you the place for sim card? Navi retrofitted? (I haven't the place for Sim card and I have just retrofitted navi)


Yeah, I have a brand new mib2 unit with sim card, with retrofitted navi by my Audi dealer. Even from Maps, it keeps looking for myAudi connection.


----------



## Jacopo79

Hi Audinut, in these days I'm being crazy to find the right way to activate google maps/traffic. Like you, I have an "old" TT (septemebr 2014) with retrofitted navigation, no audi connect, no Sim in the glovebox.
Sometimes with the adaptation of this forum, Google maps works properly but then, after few minutes (like your problem) the MMI come back to the horrible standard view. Now please, can you post your adaption? Sorry to disturb you, but now for me is a challenge... 8) 
Thank you so much.

Jacopo



audinut said:


> Benlepunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello, if you just enable the "Audi Connect" menu in the car (via adaptations only), it's normal that it's not working
> (we have most of the adaptations from a previous post coming from an A4 forum) but it's not enough to work properly !
> What Audinut have succeeded is a first on the TT !! he managed to did some "long coding" to activate the "hotspot & client" settings and figured out everything else to make it work
> 
> Excellent job once again
> 
> 
> 
> I actually activated all these a while ago back in early 2016 before that thread, but was not able to figure out why Google Earth not working.
> 
> I have been playing around these things last couple of weeks and now I understand why it did not work before.
> 
> Basically the Audi Connect feature authorizes the car to use Google overlay image, online price, weather etc.... whatever you pay for to get this feature.
> 
> I can be able to turn on Audi Connect feature, have it in the Menu and still have Google Earth working. But As soon as I log in Audi Connect with the PIN, it would go back to server to check and prompts something like "cannot establish connection with this vehicle". (because the car did not have this option from Audi database)
> 
> And right at that point it revokes the Google map view right away.
> 
> Before I misunderstood and thought that one needs to log into Audi Connect first before the map view worked.
> 
> So effectively, disable Audi Connect feature means to bypass all the checking and the MMI just simply pulls whatever it can as long as the car has Internet connection
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacopo79

Hi guys! Do you know what icon is this under wifi? Do you have? When there is this icon Trafic and Google maps appeared to my menù maps settings (but Google doesn't work).....PS Trafic PRO Is only via Radio?


----------



## albe0876

Ciao Jacopo,

è l'icona del servizo audi connect..

purtroppo so per certo che vi è un controllo sul server audi sulle auto abilitate o meno che viene fatto ogni volta che provi ad accedere.

Lo vedi anche se vai in my audi dove vedi i servizi a te accessibili.

se la tua tt non riceve lìok dal server Google maps on andrà mai o solo l'istante prima che venga segato..
in sostanza sio contrtolla una spece di licenza /abilitazione.

Se non hai il navi plus con scheda sim difficilmente riuscirai a bypassare con una semplice adaption il problema, servirebbe piuttosto un firmware modificato

Ciao

Alberto Rovereto Trento


----------



## Jacopo79

albe0876 said:


> Ciao Jacopo,
> 
> è l'icona del servizo audi connect..
> 
> purtroppo so per certo che vi è un controllo sul server audi sulle auto abilitate o meno che viene fatto ogni volta che provi ad accedere.
> 
> Lo vedi anche se vai in my audi dove vedi i servizi a te accessibili.
> 
> se la tua tt non riceve lìok dal server Google maps on andrà mai o solo l'istante prima che venga segato..
> in sostanza sio contrtolla una spece di licenza /abilitazione.
> 
> Se non hai il navi plus con scheda sim difficilmente riuscirai a bypassare con una semplice adaption il problema, servirebbe piuttosto un firmware modificato
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Alberto Rovereto Trento


Caro Alberto! Dovremo trovarci per una birra una volta. Qui c'è gente da tutto.il mondo , buffo trovarsi qui a pochi km di distanza ;-) quello che dici tu è senz'altro vero ma è anche vero che molti ragazzi qui dicono di disattivare infatti Audi connect affinché nn vi sia questo controllo a cui accenni! Sto provando proprio questo in questi giorni! Nn è facile ma molti qui riescono ad usare Google maps senza avere Audi connect....


----------



## scorpiouk

Could someone send me the password for the HBA pdf, please?

Many thanks!


----------



## navaho

Hey guys,

what a great and detailed thread! [smiley=book2.gif] 
Could someone send me the password for the HBA pdf via PM, please?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## NucLeo

21tesla said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tesla! How can I be sure to disable Audi connect? Do you know the adaptation or the long coding for deactivate it? (I had infact activated it before retrofitting navi and now I want to remove it)
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's this adaptation in 5F
> 
> "remote_HMI" -> Off
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, that finally solved it for me!
So now I have google earth, but still can't find a way to use street view. I zoom to 30 yards, click the pad once, but it doesn't zoom further. It only shows pictures of random monuments around the destination ("additional information"), but that's not exactly street view. Anyone knows what I'm doing wrong? Does street view have to enabled seperately from google earth?


----------



## Jacopo79

Well done mate!!!!! Tell us the adaptions and if you had activate this for the work of google maps

Internal SIM card, use: automatic
Telephone: Data & language service active
Telephone data services: On

PS for have Google Street view you have to see the Orange figure of the person in the map! So It would be available Street view



NucLeo said:


> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tesla! How can I be sure to disable Audi connect? Do you know the adaptation or the long coding for deactivate it? (I had infact activated it before retrofitting navi and now I want to remove it)
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's this adaptation in 5F
> 
> "remote_HMI" -> Off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mate, that finally solved it for me!
> So now I have google earth, but still can't find a way to use street view. I zoom to 30 yards, click the pad once, but it doesn't zoom further. It only shows pictures of random monuments around the destination ("additional information"), but that's not exactly street view. Anyone knows what I'm doing wrong? Does street view have to enabled seperately from google earth?
Click to expand...


----------



## NucLeo

Jacopo79 said:


> Well done mate!!!!! Tell us the adaptions and if you had activate this for the work of google maps
> 
> Internal SIM card, use: automatic
> Telephone: Data & language service active
> Telephone data services: On
> 
> PS for have Google Street view you have to see the Orange figure of the person in the map! So It would be available Street view


Hi Jacopo,

I checked it again, for me it is set like yours (automatic, active, on)
I made the changes according to the instructions by 21tesla, couple of posts above.
I checked online_street_view is active, Google Earth works fine but the little orange guy doesn't show up, and I can't zoom further than 30 meters. 
Maybe an extra long coding change is still missing to activate street view?


----------



## 21tesla

Jacopo79 said:


> Maybe an extra long coding change is still missing to activate street view?


I had street view on my car. It didn't need an additional long coding change beyond byte 15. The car has to be stationary when street view is selected.


----------



## NucLeo

21tesla said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe an extra long coding change is still missing to activate street view?
> 
> 
> 
> I had street view on my car. It didn't need an additional long coding change beyond byte 15. The car has to be stationary when street view is selected.
Click to expand...

You only HAD it? Did you sell your car? Google should be available until 31st December 2020 in cars older than MY19.
Ignition on, car in park, google earth working but still no orange figure anywhere on the map, even on areas that I know are mapped by street view. Zoom ends at 30m. Maybe this function is not available in my region (?), however, it's included in my owner's manual.


----------



## Jacopo79

My friend you don't understand me or maybe cause of my bad english I hadn't explain correct to you.
The fact is that I can't touch that adaptions: my obd eleven tell me "function not available"......
NucLeo Have you used vcds? Or obdeleven?? [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
For me the problem at this point is obdeleven....
Tesla how about yours? Automatic, active, on?

Let me know guys about that! Thank you again



NucLeo said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done mate!!!!! Tell us the adaptions and if you had activate this for the work of google maps
> 
> Internal SIM card, use: automatic
> Telephone: Data & language service active
> Telephone data services: On
> 
> PS for have Google Street view you have to see the Orange figure of the person in the map! So It would be available Street view
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jacopo,
> 
> I checked it again, for me it is set like yours (automatic, active, on)
> I made the changes according to the instructions by 21tesla, couple of posts above.
> I checked online_street_view is active, Google Earth works fine but the little orange guy doesn't show up, and I can't zoom further than 30 meters.
> Maybe an extra long coding change is still missing to activate street view?
Click to expand...


----------



## 21tesla

NucLeo said:


> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe an extra long coding change is still missing to activate street view?
> 
> 
> 
> I had street view on my car. It didn't need an additional long coding change beyond byte 15. The car has to be stationary when street view is selected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You only HAD it? Did you sell your car? Google should be available until 31st December 2020 in cars older than MY19.
> Ignition on, car in park, google earth working but still no orange figure anywhere on the map, even on areas that I know are mapped by street view. Zoom ends at 30m. Maybe this function is not available in my region (?), however, it's included in my owner's manual.
Click to expand...

My google earth is obtained by tethering to my iPhone. SIM cards are not supported in Canada. For a while I had some magic combination of adaptations that gave me stable google earth and street view. Currently, I can get google earth for a few minutes until I'm kicked out and no street view. If I reboot the MMI, I can get google earth again and the tethering. I haven't pursued a solution because I don't have much use for google earth and there is no traffic information available for Canada, as well unless you have a pricey SiriusXM subscription.


----------



## NucLeo

Jacopo79 said:


> My friend you don't understand me or maybe cause of my bad english I hadn't explain correct to you.
> The fact is that I can't touch that adaptions: my obd eleven tell me "function not available"......
> NucLeo Have you used vcds? Or obdeleven?? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> For me the problem at this point is obdeleven....
> Tesla how about yours? Automatic, active, on?
> 
> Let me know guys about that! Thank you again


Sorry I didn't quite get it. I took my car to a professional diagnostic team, who specialize in retrofitting stuff to VW cars.
They work with vcds. I just showed them the adaptations given by 21tesla, and they made the changes via vcds. There was no error with the functions you mention above. However, Audi Connect had to be disabled to make it work.
I have no experience with obdeleven, it is on my wish list though.


----------



## NucLeo

21tesla said:


> My google earth is obtained by tethering to my iPhone. SIM cards are not supported in Canada. For a while I had some magic combination of adaptations that gave me stable google earth and street view. Currently, I can get google earth for a few minutes until I'm kicked out and no street view. If I reboot the MMI, I can get google earth again and the tethering. I haven't pursued a solution because I don't have much use for google earth and there is no traffic information available for Canada, as well unless you have a pricey SiriusXM subscription.


For me it's working fine, at least the google earth, and we used your adaptations, also tethering to my Phone. I put a sim card in as well, but that didn't do anything.
It looks nice indeed, but the standard navi gets the job done just as well. I didn't bother with traffic information, although congestion warning signs do show up from time to time, but that could be standard feature.
Still trying to figure out street view, if anyone has any tips, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Jacopo79

Mate but you see the Orange guy??
Tried to reset MMI?



NucLeo said:


> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> My google earth is obtained by tethering to my iPhone. SIM cards are not supported in Canada. For a while I had some magic combination of adaptations that gave me stable google earth and street view. Currently, I can get google earth for a few minutes until I'm kicked out and no street view. If I reboot the MMI, I can get google earth again and the tethering. I haven't pursued a solution because I don't have much use for google earth and there is no traffic information available for Canada, as well unless you have a pricey SiriusXM subscription.
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's working fine, at least the google earth, and we used your adaptations, also tethering to my Phone. I put a sim card in as well, but that didn't do anything.
> It looks nice indeed, but the standard navi gets the job done just as well. I didn't bother with traffic information, although congestion warning signs do show up from time to time, but that could be standard feature.
> Still trying to figure out street view, if anyone has any tips, I'd appreciate it.
Click to expand...


----------



## NucLeo

Jacopo79 said:


> Mate but you see the Orange guy??
> Tried to reset MMI?


No, google earth works fine, but I can't see the orange guy anywhere on the map. 
MMI was reset after we made the changes.
I attach a picture of what I can see in maps.


----------



## Jacopo79

NucLeo said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate but you see the Orange guy??
> Tried to reset MMI?
> 
> 
> 
> No, google earth works fine, but I can't see the orange guy anywhere on the map.
> MMI was reset after we made the changes.
> I attach a picture of what I can see in maps.
Click to expand...

I will help you when and if could view map settings and google maps [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jacopo79

Today I put remote_HMI to on and now the menu map settings is active and traffic works; google maps is visible but doesn't work. Who is understand something is a genius!! [smiley=bomb.gif]



NucLeo said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done mate!!!!! Tell us the adaptions and if you had activate this for the work of google maps
> 
> Internal SIM card, use: automatic
> Telephone: Data & language service active
> Telephone data services: On
> 
> PS for have Google Street view you have to see the Orange figure of the person in the map! So It would be available Street view
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jacopo,
> 
> I checked it again, for me it is set like yours (automatic, active, on)
> I made the changes according to the instructions by 21tesla, couple of posts above.
> I checked online_street_view is active, Google Earth works fine but the little orange guy doesn't show up, and I can't zoom further than 30 meters.
> Maybe an extra long coding change is still missing to activate street view?
Click to expand...


----------



## NucLeo

Jacopo79 said:


> Today I put remote_HMI to on and now the menu map settings is active and traffic works; google maps is visible but doesn't work. Who is understand something is a genius!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


Interesting, to me that is turned off. But I have an mmi unit with sim card slot.


----------



## Benlepunk

Seems that the Yellow Google guy is not working since a few days...even on an "Official" Audi Connect car...


----------



## Jacopo79

Benlepunk said:


> Seems that the Yellow Google guy is not working since a few days...even on an "Official" Audi Connect car...


Maybe yesterday evening anyone problems with satellites? Doesn't work for 1 hours.....but Maybe problems with my adaptions, now resolved


----------



## NucLeo

Benlepunk said:


> Seems that the Yellow Google guy is not working since a few days...even on an "Official" Audi Connect car...


Thanks for the update. Maybe it's not just my car that is having issues with street view then.
I've read on another forum that street view would be gone after the end this year. Someone contacted Audi and received the following message. Even if that is the case, it should still be available until 31 December.


----------



## albe0876

yes mine is a regular one and from the last 2 week Street view is not working.. only stupid photos [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jacopo79

albe0876 said:


> yes mine is a regular one and from the last 2 week Street view is not working.. only stupid photos [smiley=bigcry.gif]


For me Audi has cut this possibility for problem of security....people watched Google Street view while driving instead of watching the real street!


----------



## albe0876

Street view work only when you are not driving..as the dvd


----------



## Zeus76

Hi! I have a question about the rev red zone on my TT 230cv...(Feb 2016)
In the unit 9 I found signed the bit 1 & 2 and 5...and...do you think is ok the number 5? I read that only one bite is needed..
I change using only bit 1 and 5...and the result is red zone and TTrs logo...
I would try to have red zone with the oem TT logo....
What I can try to do? 
Thank you for your help!!

















Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Omychron

Zeus76 said:


> Hi! I have a question about the rev red zone on my TT 230cv...(Feb 2016)
> In the unit 9 I found signed the bit 1 & 2 and 5...and...do you think is ok the number 5? I read that only one bite is needed..
> I change using only bit 1 and 5...and the result is red zone and TTrs logo...
> I would try to have red zone with the oem TT logo....
> What I can try to do?
> Thank you for your help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


You can't have the red zone with TT logo, only with TTS or TTRS.


----------



## Zeus76

Thank you!

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacopo79

Omychron said:


> Zeus76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I have a question about the rev red zone on my TT 230cv...(Feb 2016)
> In the unit 9 I found signed the bit 1 & 2 and 5...and...do you think is ok the number 5? I read that only one bite is needed..
> I change using only bit 1 and 5...and the result is red zone and TTrs logo...
> I would try to have red zone with the oem TT logo....
> What I can try to do?
> Thank you for your help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-
> cdn.com/20171228/6de65528d5e05cb6facd6d711b190ff6.jpg
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You can't have the red zone with TT logo, only with TTS or TTRS.
Click to expand...

Really?? I have Red zone and TT screen normal on my late 2014 TT


----------



## Omychron

Jacopo79 said:


> Omychron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I have a question about the rev red zone on my TT 230cv...(Feb 2016)
> In the unit 9 I found signed the bit 1 & 2 and 5...and...do you think is ok the number 5? I read that only one bite is needed..
> I change using only bit 1 and 5...and the result is red zone and TTrs logo...
> I would try to have red zone with the oem TT logo....
> What I can try to do?
> Thank you for your help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-
> cdn.com/20171228/6de65528d5e05cb6facd6d711b190ff6.jpg
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You can't have the red zone with TT logo, only with TTS or TTRS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? I have Red zone and TT screen normal on my late 2014 TT
Click to expand...

AFAIK you will get TTS still on the "off" screen. (after shutting car down.)
Also, the detailed car information page will look wonky. (Oil temperature won't be lined up properly.)

This is because the red zone UI is intended for a TTS, which has the boost bar on the bottom right.


----------



## Zeus76

Ciao Jacopo, con la spunta del 1 2 e 5 niente Red zone...ho dovuto spuntare lo 0 con il 5 già presente..

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacopo79

Ciao Zeus, piacere! Oggi se riesco guardo! Ma io uso obd eleven anche se concettualmente nn cambia nulla.
Non sei dunque piu riuscito? Ricapitolando in italiano :mrgreen: vorresti linea rossa tts ma sullo schermo la scritta TT normale giusto? Sulla mia è così......


----------



## Zeus76

Piacere Jacopo, Fabio da Como, from the north of Italy for our friends, si mi piacerebbe TT e Red Zone.

Happy New year!

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## scott65742

Looking to spec up my newly acquired TT, anyone got the HBA password so I can give it a try. Many thanks


----------



## TTSRobS

Would really like the HBA password too please 
Thank you!


----------



## mobidutch

Same request, would like to have the HBA password as well.

I traded in my 2012 A5 towards a black 2016 TTS and am loving it so far!


----------



## scott65742

Dipping mirror and traffic sign recognition coded successfully, cheers guys! Just the high beam assist to go. Anyone done it recently?


----------



## gAgNiCk

Folks,

I'm looking to purchase a VCDS cable, does this one look ok?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-AUDI-SEAT ... SwsYpaRNw~

It's difficult to distinguish between the really cheap and pretty cheap cables although it's previously been suggested to avoid the blue ones from China although I'm pretty sure the black ones also come from China!

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Omychron

Some use the cheap cables without any problems.
Mine never worked properly, maybe once in every 5 attempts coding would be accepted.
It's random, I guess? I ended up just buying a RossTech cable, no issues with that one off course.


----------



## ATT67

gAgNiCk said:


> Folks,
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a VCDS cable, does this one look ok?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-AUDI-SEAT ... SwsYpaRNw~
> 
> It's difficult to distinguish between the really cheap and pretty cheap cables although it's previously been suggested to avoid the blue ones from China although I'm pretty sure the black ones also come from China!
> 
> Thanks for your feedback


Total car diagnostics Do them and they work, ive got one for my previous mk2 and now have ordered one for my Mk3. When you order one they email you a link to download the VCDS


----------



## duss46

anybody got the passwords?


----------



## SamLD

duss46 said:


> anybody got the passwords?


Also need the HBA password please...


----------



## simonw007

Please could you PM me the HBA password also.

Many thanks.


----------



## KSixTT6

thanks to all the members that contributed on this coding thread. Now have working Rear radar display and by tomorrow rear dip mirror


----------



## Jacopo79

drivex said:


> OK, to sum up. Ive done it also. [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> First of all I want to say thanks to
> @audinut, @21tesla, @benlepunk and others.
> 
> Ive managed to run Google Earth on my tts without SIM, without Audi Connect with retrofitted NAVI.
> (I had Connectivity Package, and someone do some custom coding to retrofit navi).
> 
> Secondly, settings that works for me are:
> 
> 1/ :!: coding and adaptation
> 
> *Coding in 5F module:
> *
> Login 20103 (if needed)
> *Long Coding in VCDS:
> *Byte 15, bit 4 = 1 (Phone NAD)
> *Long Coding in ODIS:*
> byte_15_Phone_NAD = Active
> 
> Im not sure, but when I changed Phone_NAD to active, ODIS is warning me about incorrect coding - but everything works. When I turned it off (phonenad) and cleared errors, it goes well.
> 
> 2nd thing is that when you will change in ODIS Phone_NAD from Not Active to Active Long coding is different.
> I mean it is 0000 1101.
> 
> After successful coding, do a driver reset and mmi reset.
> 
> *Adaptation in 5F module:
> *
> Internal SIM card, use: automatic
> *Telephone: Data & language service active*
> Telephone data services: On
> 
> Vehicle configuration:
> VZAPro: Off
> online_POI: On
> online_POI_voice Off
> online_portal_browser_services: On
> online_navigation: On
> online_street_view: On
> *WIFI_Hotspot:On
> *my_audi: On // doesnt change for me anything
> picture_navi: On // it can be on or off, for me it doesnt work
> online_dictation: On
> remote_HMI: Off
> advanced_range_display: Off
> gracenote_online_coverarts: On
> gracenote_online_other: On
> gracenote_local_coverarts: On
> gracenote_local_other: On
> UPnP: On
> OPS_display_in_dash_board_display_unit: On
> Joker_button_1: Not present
> Joker_button_2: Not present
> *LTE_modul: not activated
> *Support_second_phone: Off
> Support_of_threeway_calling: On
> Dtmf_without_active_call: On
> Support_for_response_and_hold: Off
> Sim_card_mode_switch: Not present
> Phone_module_operation_mode: only data service act.
> *WiFi_Client_HMI: On
> *
> online_media: On
> 
> settings in *BOLD *are important


Hi guys! This evening I try with VCDS to do this modification. Usually I am using obd 11 but this time with a friend I have tried with vcds but with no result. If I tried to enter in "Telephone: data & language"classified in this messagge above like "important"the result from vcds is "function not available"; all the adaptions in vehicle configuration instead are ok and is ok also "phone nad".....my question is: is so important "telephone: data & laguage service active" for be able to use Google maps??? Thank you to all will answer to my question!


----------



## Jacopo79

Mission complete!!!!!!!


----------



## Mokorx

Jacopo

What did you do to complete your mission? I always end up like you previous post "no result"


----------



## Jacopo79

Mokorx said:


> Jacopo
> 
> What did you do to complete your mission? I always end up like you previous post "not result"


Hi mate! Absolutely nothing! I have (re)followed the mods of the topic (above) and this time works! Obviously without setting "telephone: data e language" to on because I can't have access to that adaption


----------



## Jacopo79

do you know if google, if we always follow the same path, it stores maps in our MMI? or every time it needs internet to download them? The written "Google" on my car is greyed but google works for every thing....your written is white? And another question: street view is confirmed that has dead?

Jacopo


----------



## J400uk

Anyone know how to code in the option for Time automatically set by GPS? For a car without factory Nav.


----------



## Jacopo79

J400uk said:


> Anyone know how to code in the option for Time automatically set by GPS? For a car without factory Nav.


Don't understand your question!


----------



## pcbbc

Jacopo79 said:


> do you know if google, if we always follow the same path, it stores maps in our MMI? or every time it needs internet to download them?


From the manual:


Audi said:


> *Google Earth map display *
> 
> Applies to: vehicles with navigation system and Audi connect
> 
> You can have the map display satellite images using the Google Earth map display.
> 
> Important:
> The requirements for Audi connect must be met => page 159.
> 
> > Press the NAV/MAP button repeatedly until the map is displayed.
> > Select: right control button > Map settings > Map display > Google Earth.
> 
> For this map display the system uses data pack­ets received on line in the form of satellite pic­tures and combines these pictures with the road network from the Standard map display. The MMI has a memory capacity of 2 GB for tempora­rily storing the map/navigation data received on­line (corresponds to map/navigation data for about 4000 km of route guidance). You can also Navigation use the loaded satellite pictures for route guid­ance without an active
> data connection as long as these pictures are stored.





> Street view is confirmed that has dead?


From what others have said on forums and elsewhere, it appears so.


----------



## Jacopo79

pcbbc said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you know if google, if we always follow the same path, it stores maps in our MMI? or every time it needs internet to download them?
> 
> 
> 
> From the manual:
> 
> 
> Audi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Google Earth map display *
> 
> Applies to: vehicles with navigation system and Audi connect
> 
> You can have the map display satellite images using the Google Earth map display.
> 
> Important:
> The requirements for Audi connect must be met => page 159.
> 
> > Press the NAV/MAP button repeatedly until the map is displayed.
> > Select: right control button > Map settings > Map display > Google Earth.
> 
> For this map display the system uses data pack­ets received on line in the form of satellite pic­tures and combines these pictures with the road network from the Standard map display. The MMI has a memory capacity of 2 GB for tempora­rily storing the map/navigation data received on­line (corresponds to map/navigation data for about 4000 km of route guidance). You can also Navigation use the loaded satellite pictures for route guid­ance without an active
> data connection as long as these pictures are stored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street view is confirmed that has dead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what others have said on forums and elsewhere, it appears so.
Click to expand...

Thank u mate!! I have found It 10 minutes ago....;-)


----------



## J400uk

Jacopo79 said:


> J400uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to code in the option for Time automatically set by GPS? For a car without factory Nav.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't understand your question!
Click to expand...

If you go into Date/ Time settings on the MMI on a car with the Technology Pack you can choose to set time automatically using GPS

Cars without the Technology Pack don't get that option in the menu and you have to set the time manually

So I'm asking if there is some coding in VCDS to enable that option, as all UK cars have GPS anyway.


----------



## tom_91

eagle4 said:


> Hi, yesterday, I try this :
> 
> Audi smartphone interface
> unit 5F
> adaption
> (1)mobile phone voice control.... apple device change to installed
> (2)mobile phone voice control.... other devices change to installed
> (38)vehicle configuration google gal change to on
> (39)vehicle configuration apple dio change to on
> (??)vehicle configuration mirror link change to on
> 
> But that doesn't work. I don't have the menu : "audi smartphone interface".
> 
> What configuration of mmi should we have for this to work ?
> 
> Thank's for your work !


Hi everyone,

I have a 2017 TT which apparently you are able to activate CarPlay on (hardware all there etc.), with the coding discussed in this thread I am able to get the Smartphone Interface menu to appear but when I connect the phone nothing happens or is recognised. I'm guessing there is something else which needs activating for it to work, perhaps in another module? Anyone got any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## stumardy

tom_91 said:


> eagle4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, yesterday, I try this :
> 
> Audi smartphone interface
> unit 5F
> adaption
> (1)mobile phone voice control.... apple device change to installed
> (2)mobile phone voice control.... other devices change to installed
> (38)vehicle configuration google gal change to on
> (39)vehicle configuration apple dio change to on
> (??)vehicle configuration mirror link change to on
> 
> But that doesn't work. I don't have the menu : "audi smartphone interface".
> 
> What configuration of mmi should we have for this to work ?
> 
> Yeah I want to be able to do this to but not sure how to do it. Can anyone figure out what we need to do in order to activate.
> 
> Thank's for your work !
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a 2017 TT which apparently you are able to activate CarPlay on (hardware all there etc.), with the coding discussed in this thread I am able to get the Smartphone Interface menu to appear but when I connect the phone nothing happens or is recognised. I'm guessing there is something else which needs activating for it to work, perhaps in another module? Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## stumardy

tom_91 said:


> eagle4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, yesterday, I try this :
> 
> Audi smartphone interface
> unit 5F
> adaption
> (1)mobile phone voice control.... apple device change to installed
> (2)mobile phone voice control.... other devices change to installed
> (38)vehicle configuration google gal change to on
> (39)vehicle configuration apple dio change to on
> (??)vehicle configuration mirror link change to on
> 
> But that doesn't work. I don't have the menu : "audi smartphone interface".
> 
> What configuration of mmi should we have for this to work ?
> 
> Thank's for your work !
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a 2017 TT which apparently you are able to activate CarPlay on (hardware all there etc.), with the coding discussed in this thread I am able to get the Smartphone Interface menu to appear but when I connect the phone nothing happens or is recognised. I'm guessing there is something else which needs activating for it to work, perhaps in another module? Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Yeah I want to be able to do this to but not sure how to do it. Can anyone figure out what we need to do in order to activate.


----------



## tom_91

stumardy said:


> tom_91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, yesterday, I try this :
> 
> Audi smartphone interface
> unit 5F
> adaption
> (1)mobile phone voice control.... apple device change to installed
> (2)mobile phone voice control.... other devices change to installed
> (38)vehicle configuration google gal change to on
> (39)vehicle configuration apple dio change to on
> (??)vehicle configuration mirror link change to on
> 
> But that doesn't work. I don't have the menu : "audi smartphone interface".
> 
> What configuration of mmi should we have for this to work ?
> 
> Thank's for your work !
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a 2017 TT which apparently you are able to activate CarPlay on (hardware all there etc.), with the coding discussed in this thread I am able to get the Smartphone Interface menu to appear but when I connect the phone nothing happens or is recognised. I'm guessing there is something else which needs activating for it to work, perhaps in another module? Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I want to be able to do this to but not sure how to do it. Can anyone figure out what we need to do in order to activate.
Click to expand...

So I've done a lot of research on this and through the engineering menu I found the below screens, I'm pretty sure Smartphone Interface needs loading to the car this way through an SD card with an activation key on it, similar to the last screenshot?


----------



## AWDRobert

After a week of owning the TT and a month since reading this forum, I decided to find someone whit VCDS and ask him to make some mods. Lucky: the contact of the guy who activated the BT on my Touareg in 2011 was still in my phone. I sent him a picture of an activation from this forum. He replied with his refference: https://www.stemei.de/pages/coding/audi-tt-8s.php. I went to see him, connected the cable, lookup and google translate the instructions. After 30minutes he did:
- Activate parking sensor graphic display on VC (rear only)
- Passenger side mirror dip in R
- TTS fonts / red zone/ logo
- DEActivate artificial exhaust sound (setting 0%)

Since the artificial exhaust sound was removed I feel somehow more connected to the car. Before, I had the impression, due to the sound, that something extraordinary was going on while accelerating. The natural sound, as is, is good for me.


----------



## gAgNiCk

I got a knock off cable on fleabay, I'm getting the message 'code accepted' when I apply a change, however the changed value isn't sticking i.e., when I check the value it hasn't updated, am I right to assume the cable is scrap?

All sorted now, working fine, thanks to noname and everyone else that has contributed to this thread


----------



## mission360

Would really like the HBA password please.


----------



## moda

me too please and thanks a lot for this work !!


----------



## moda

Guys, any advice (here or PM) on which VCDS cable to buy? I found a lot on ebay and amazon but I am not sure which one will do the above mentioned changes. 
I can't afford official Rosstech and I have only IOS so ODBeleven seems not to be an option.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## rizo9

moda said:


> Guys, any advice (here or PM) on which VCDS cable to buy? I found a lot on ebay and amazon but I am not sure which one will do the above mentioned changes.
> I can't afford official Rosstech and I have only IOS so ODBeleven seems not to be an option.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I wouldn't risk a copy vcds cable. Could cause damage to the car.

If you can't afford the genuine cable find a local member to help. I have one and can program.


----------



## moda

Thanks for your quick reply.

Really? I had one copy for my A3 and TT mk2 and I never had any issue.


----------



## gAgNiCk

moda said:


> Guys, any advice (here or PM) on which VCDS cable to buy? I found a lot on ebay and amazon but I am not sure which one will do the above mentioned changes.
> I can't afford official Rosstech and I have only IOS so ODBeleven seems not to be an option.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I got one of these:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Support ... 54597.html?

Works perfectly


----------



## J400uk

gAgNiCk said:


> moda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, any advice (here or PM) on which VCDS cable to buy? I found a lot on ebay and amazon but I am not sure which one will do the above mentioned changes.
> I can't afford official Rosstech and I have only IOS so ODBeleven seems not to be an option.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> I got one of these:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Support ... 54597.html?
> 
> Works perfectly
Click to expand...

Link doesn't seem to work


----------



## moda

just copy and paste in your browser.


----------



## ppdix

NucLeo said:


> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tesla! How can I be sure to disable Audi connect? Do you know the adaptation or the long coding for deactivate it? (I had infact activated it before retrofitting navi and now I want to remove it)
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's this adaptation in 5F
> 
> "remote_HMI" -> Off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mate, that finally solved it for me!
> So now I have google earth, but still can't find a way to use street view. I zoom to 30 yards, click the pad once, but it doesn't zoom further. It only shows pictures of random monuments around the destination ("additional information"), but that's not exactly street view. Anyone knows what I'm doing wrong? Does street view have to enabled seperately from google earth?
Click to expand...

Sorry I'm late to answer but Audi disabled street view completely a few days months ago. There is no way to get it to work


----------



## J400uk

Got VCDS today after a couple of years without using it. I've managed to code the passenger mirror tilt on reverse successfully, but am having trouble activating traffic sign recognition. I followed all the steps listed in this thread but the car keeps giving an error even though it's able to recognise signs correctly. I've heard about this happening if Nav isn't fitted, but my car does have Nav. Any ideas? Photos below of what I mean...


----------



## stumardy

J400uk said:


> Got VCDS today after a couple of years without using it. I've managed to code the passenger mirror tilt on reverse successfully, but am having trouble activating traffic sign recognition. I followed all the steps listed in this thread but the car keeps giving an error even though it's able to recognise signs correctly. I've heard about this happening if Nav isn't fitted, but my car does have Nav. Any ideas? Photos below of what I mean...


I see you have the TT sport rather than the S-Line. Does the sport model have the front facing camera at the front of your windscreen? So a little triangle for the auto headlights and wipers? If not then this is why you are getting this error message as you have activated it via VCDS but do not have the front camera which means it's just the sat-nav giving you the traffic signals and its not actually live from front camera data.


----------



## J400uk

stumardy said:


> I see you have the TT sport rather than the S-Line. Does the sport model have the front facing camera at the front of your windscreen? So a little triangle for the auto headlights and wipers? If not then this is why you are getting this error message as you have activated it via VCDS but do not have the front camera which means it's just the sat-nav giving you the traffic signals and its not actually live from front camera data.


Yeah I've got a Sport with Nav and Lane Assist, so it's got the Camera. It only seems to be using the camera data then shows the error :/


----------



## CipherTT

Great thread. Read the whole 110 page. Kudos to everyone who have made this work and contributed significant time and effort. Took possession of my new Audi TT in UK. MY18, black edition. Sat Nav was not factory fitted and hence retrofitted by audi. Although the cost was same as the techpack, I didnt receive the additional hardware like phone box or MMI unit with sim slot. Although I have Audi connect account, it is not showing up on the car as option not available. Dealer thinks as there is no sim slot perhaps it cant be activated. Really keen to have audi connect show up on VC, wifi client host as at the moment only can see wifi hotspot, google maps and smartphone interface. Not an expert on VCDs or OBDeleven. If anybody able to do that and living near Wales pm me please. Happy to pay for services.


----------



## J400uk

So it seems my problem with traffic sign recognition is because the car has retrofit Nav. Has anyone else managed to get the same combination working?


----------



## CipherTT

Can some one send me the password for HBA and coming/leaving home please. Thanks


----------



## gAgNiCk

After applying various mods at the weekend I parked my car yesterday and upon returning to the car noticed that the LED dipped beam remained on. The lights had been set to auto. I started the car, drove home and parked normally, upon leaving the car the coming home lights went off as expected, has anyone had this kind of odd behaviour with the dipped beam remaining on for no reason? Could HBA assist have caused this, I haven't modded this as it came as standard...


----------



## CipherTT

Ordered OBDeleven. Can some one send me the password for the HBA and coming/leaving home please. Thanks.


----------



## 2k7smiffy

Hey,
Sorry to bump this post, but last week I swear I found a link to a map on here which showed users locations of people with VCDS willing to do mods for other people, however after almost 2 hours of searching I can't find it again! :evil: 
Am i making this up and going crazy, or is there a map somewhere?
From this awesome post, theres afew mods which im wanting to have done:
Traffic Signs Recognition, Mirror Dip in R, Parking Sensor Radar, and anthing else which whoever will do the mods for me will recommend! I'm in lancashire in the NW.
Thanks guys!


----------



## brittan

2k7smiffy said:


> Sorry to bump this post, but last week I swear I found a link to a map on here which showed users locations of people with VCDS willing to do mods for other people, however after almost 2 hours of searching I can't find it again! :evil:


 https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=393597#

I doubt that it's up to date though.


----------



## 2k7smiffy

brittan said:


> https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=393597#
> 
> I doubt that it's up to date though.


Awesome! thanks Brittan!

How do I contact people from there? There's 4 guys near me, but god knows how i can get in touch! Ha!

If there is anyone in the NW /Lancashire that has VCDS and knows what they're doing, i'd happily pay or sort some beers out for them!


----------



## brittan

Contact by Private Message, for which you need to get you post count up a bit.


----------



## CipherTT

Hi guys. Anyone able to pm me the password for HBA pdf please. Thanks.


----------



## gAgNiCk

21tesla said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I come back to Google earth without SIM topic.
> I find this guide. Is right/complete for you? Thank you
> 
> Google Earth with hotspot by telephone
> 
> Unit 5F, withOBD eleven.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> The most important is a long coding change. With OBDeleven, it's
> 
> Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
> Values:
> *byte_15_Phone_NAD*:
> Old value: *Off*
> New value: *On*
Click to expand...

Thanks to all who contributed to this, Google Earth looks great on my VC!


----------



## gAgNiCk

Out of curiosity, while it has been documented that we need to disable remote_HMI to get Google Earth to work without sim/audi connect, does anyone know if it is possible to enable remote_HMI and register an audi connect service account that would allow Google Earth / Traffic connectivity? It seems you just need to enter the 'myAudi PIN' in your Audi MMI, I may try this myself if nobody else has already...


----------



## CipherTT

gAgNiCk said:


> Out of curiosity, while it has been documented that we need to disable remote_HMI to get Google Earth to work without sim/audi connect, does anyone know if it is possible to enable remote_HMI and register an audi connect service account that would allow Google Earth / Traffic connectivity? It seems you just need to enter the 'myAudi PIN' in your Audi MMI, I may try this myself if nobody else has already...


Hi Gagnick. Did this work. Have you tried it yet


----------



## CipherTT

Got OBDeleven. Performed various mods. One succeeded. Rest not so...

1. Reverse parking radar sorted succesfully..

2. Reverse dipped mirror - mirror dips when on reverse however doesn't come back if i put it in forward gear. If I switch off engine the mirror goes back original position. :?

3. Google earth - no luck. Settings applied as described by audinut / tesla.

4. Cant see module A5 for HBA. Not sure if I have front camera. I have MY18 TT black edition. Light and rain sensor are standard. No lane assist.

Any one can provide some clues. Thanks.


----------



## eagle4

Hie

If no line-assist --> no camera !

So you can't have HBA !


----------



## brittan

2. Mirror does not go back to original position until the car moves forward. Just putting it in forward gear is not enough.


----------



## CipherTT

brittan said:


> 2. Mirror does not go back to original position until the car moves forward. Just putting it in forward gear is not enough.


Moved forward few metres, no change. Do I need to move more? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## CipherTT

eagle4 said:


> Hie
> 
> If no line-assist --> no camera !
> 
> So you can't have HBA !


Gutted. Thanks eagle.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## gAgNiCk

CipherTT said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, while it has been documented that we need to disable remote_HMI to get Google Earth to work without sim/audi connect, does anyone know if it is possible to enable remote_HMI and register an audi connect service account that would allow Google Earth / Traffic connectivity? It seems you just need to enter the 'myAudi PIN' in your Audi MMI, I may try this myself if nobody else has already...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gagnick. Did this work. Have you tried it yet
Click to expand...

I didn't bother in the end as Google Earth and TMC work perfectly without audi connect being active, and having looked at the other available connect services, there wasn't anything that interested me...


----------



## CipherTT

gAgNiCk said:


> I didn't bother in the end as Google Earth and TMC work perfectly without audi connect being active, and having looked at the other available connect services, there wasn't anything that interested me...


What is your model and year. Did you use VCD or OBDeleven to code. For some reason I cant get google earth and TMC to work for me.


----------



## gAgNiCk

CipherTT said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bother in the end as Google Earth and TMC work perfectly without audi connect being active, and having looked at the other available connect services, there wasn't anything that interested me...
> 
> 
> 
> What is your model and year. Did you use VCD or OBDeleven to code. For some reason I cant get google earth and TMC to work for me.
Click to expand...

TT 2.0 Quattro S Tronic S Line MY15, used VCDS


----------



## KSixTT6

CipherTT said:


> 2. Reverse dipped mirror - mirror dips when on reverse however doesn't come back if i put it in forward gear. If I switch off engine the mirror goes back original position. :?


I just went out an programmed the mirror dip to my car its different for mine as well. I put the car into reverse mirror doesn't dip, I switch the mirror flicker to the left mirror and it dips down. does anyone have any idea why this happened lol:


----------



## CipherTT

there are two options - module 42 which is door electronics driver side and module 52 which is passenger side. You have to ensure you have worked on the passenger side one. This may be the reason. I cant think of anything else.


----------



## brittan

CipherTT said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Mirror does not go back to original position until the car moves forward. Just putting it in forward gear is not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Moved forward few metres, no change. Do I need to move more? Thanks.
Click to expand...

Yes, you have to exceed the threshold speed, 9mph.


----------



## moda

tommyknocker said:


> Here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


hi guys,

Is there a way to have this view by coding a TT (not S) with VCDS?

Thanks!


----------



## moro anis

The dipping LH mirror won't work unless you have the switch to select the LH mirror.

Does it correct now when you move forward above 9mph?


----------



## Omychron

moda said:


> tommyknocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> Is there a way to have this view by coding a TT (not S) with VCDS?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Nope...


----------



## CipherTT

moro anis said:


> The dipping LH mirror won't work unless you have the switch to select the LH mirror.
> 
> Does it correct now when you move forward above 9mph?


Dipping mirror function is working correctly. Goes back to original position on travelling.

Only thing to sort out now is google earth. Not sure why I cant get it. Done everything. I did it on OBD11. Not sure if thats the issue and whether needs to be done using VCDs. Anyone here who has successfully programmed Google Earth in a retorfitted satnav with so sim card slot using OBD11?


----------



## moro anis

Is there any particular reason you want it? I have it but never use it. Word is it consumes a lot of data also I believe.


----------



## CipherTT

Its a better interface isn't it from what i heard.

Google earth briefly came up for 2 seconds and then disappeared. Have a feeling my car is not exchanging data even though connected to mobile hotspot. Anyway to find out?


----------



## gAgNiCk

moro anis said:


> Is there any particular reason you want it? I have it but never use it. Word is it consumes a lot of data also I believe.


Downloaded map tiles are cached locally on the hdd, very low data usage.


----------



## gAgNiCk

CipherTT said:


> Its a better interface isn't it from what i heard.
> 
> Google earth briefly came up for 2 seconds and then disappeared. Have a feeling my car is not exchanging data even though connected to mobile hotspot. Anyway to find out?


Check the data usage on your mobile device.


----------



## Ben-S

Re google earth - I have it without needing to code as have sim card etc. I'd not be too fussed about getting it to work, apart from an academic exercise. It's a bit of a gimmick to be honest - I suspect I'll turn it off and return to the excellent normal maps soon as I find them much easier and clearer to read when actually driving the car.


----------



## CipherTT

gAgNiCk said:


> Check the data usage on your mobile device.


only 49mb since 1st April. Definitely not using data from phone. Data connection shows not connected and data meter shows 0kb uploaded and 0kb downloaded.


----------



## Chris.Tomo

Did anyone manage to get the TTS red zones setup on a MY17 car (September 16)

A guide would be really helpful.


----------



## moro anis

Re red in dials, I'm pretty certain no one ever cracked it.


----------



## Chris.Tomo

It would be cool if it can be done. Seems the older 15/16 models work for the red dials.

Anyone with a MY17 car have any luck or is there a best chance combination of code to try?

It would be nice to have a change on the dashboard.

I can easily change the logo on turning off the ignition from TT, TTS & TTRS but the dials do not change.


----------



## VorsprungDur

Please can someone post the password for the HDA.PDF ?

Many Thanks


----------



## hillsmitt

Does anybody know how to display the speed limit on a retrofitted navigation system?

I've managed to activate Traffic Sign Recognition, though I get the 'Traffic sign recognition: Currently Restricted' error, even though it does work. I assume this is because it's trying to look up the local speed limit from the navigation system database, but as this isn't displayed/configured by default, it shows the error.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## VorsprungDur

VorsprungDur said:


> Please can someone post the password for the HDA.PDF ?
> 
> Many Thanks


Pretty please?


----------



## Zeus76

Jacopo79 said:


> Mission complete!!!!!!!


Grande Jacopo...se un giorno volessi cimentarmi mi daresti qualche dritta? Thank you! )

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## J400uk

hillsmitt said:


> Does anybody know how to display the speed limit on a retrofitted navigation system?
> 
> I've managed to activate Traffic Sign Recognition, though I get the 'Traffic sign recognition: Currently Restricted' error, even though it does work. I assume this is because it's trying to look up the local speed limit from the navigation system database, but as this isn't displayed/configured by default, it shows the error.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


I've got exactly the same problem on mine. Have you tried contacting HazzyDayz at all?

There is another thread in the forum on the same topic and someone has made a suggestion about 'disabling automatic reset' but I can't find any details.


----------



## hillsmitt

J400uk said:


> hillsmitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know how to display the speed limit on a retrofitted navigation system?
> 
> I've managed to activate Traffic Sign Recognition, though I get the 'Traffic sign recognition: Currently Restricted' error, even though it does work. I assume this is because it's trying to look up the local speed limit from the navigation system database, but as this isn't displayed/configured by default, it shows the error.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got exactly the same problem on mine. Have you tried contacting HazzyDayz at all?
> 
> There is another thread in the forum on the same topic and someone has made a suggestion about 'disabling automatic reset' but I can't find any details.
Click to expand...

Not yet, I'll drop them an email shortly and let you know if I get anywhere.


----------



## VorsprungDur

VorsprungDur said:


> VorsprungDur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please can someone post the password for the HDA.PDF ?
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty please?
Click to expand...

Please can someone DM me the password for the High Beam Assist PDF.

Many Thanks


----------



## J400uk

VorsprungDur said:


> VorsprungDur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VorsprungDur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please can someone post the password for the HDA.PDF ?
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please can someone DM me the password for the High Beam Assist PDF.
> 
> Many Thanks
Click to expand...

Sent


----------



## VorsprungDur

J400UK

Many thanks, would have sent you a PM instead of posting in public but the silly joining restriction prevents me from doing so.

Thank you.


----------



## simonw007

Please could someone share the HBA.pdf password with me also?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## moro anis

Looking to resurrect my OBD11 pro. I want to make a back up before I do anything. Would someone remind me how please?

Many thanks.


----------



## CipherTT

Turn on ignition, dont start car. OBD slotted in to the port. App on camera. Connect, pin code. Three line button on the bottom right side. You have to back up individually each module. Choose module. Backup button at the bottom. Give any name. Once back up done, go to history. Choose backup, then at the top right hand you will see an envelop, press it, you get option of emailing it, or saving it to cloud. Hope this helps.


----------



## moro anis

Hi Cipher,
Thanks for that. It wasn't just a refresher, I learnt a lot too. Much appreciated


----------



## hillsmitt

J400uk said:


> hillsmitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know how to display the speed limit on a retrofitted navigation system?
> 
> I've managed to activate Traffic Sign Recognition, though I get the 'Traffic sign recognition: Currently Restricted' error, even though it does work. I assume this is because it's trying to look up the local speed limit from the navigation system database, but as this isn't displayed/configured by default, it shows the error.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got exactly the same problem on mine. Have you tried contacting HazzyDayz at all?
> 
> There is another thread in the forum on the same topic and someone has made a suggestion about 'disabling automatic reset' but I can't find any details.
Click to expand...

I contacted HazzyDayz but it seems they're quite busy at the moment and can't assist right now.

Though the good news is I've managed to get the Nav system to display the speed limit by enabling Bit 6 of Byte 24 in Control Unit 5F. You'll need to reset the MMI after coding.

A couple of things to note though:- The speed limit won't display on screen immediately after start, and it may only show on main roads, so give it a chance to come up whilst driving. It also didn't fix the Traffic Sign Recognition error, though I figured that it wouldn't solve that immediately.

To resolve the Traffic Sign Recognition error, I changed the 'Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-traffic_sign_recognition_0x21_msg_bus' from 'Not Activated' to 'Comfort Data bus'. This makes the Traffic Sign Recognition talk to the Nav system to check speed limits. The only consideration with enabling Bit 6 of Byte 24 to display the nav speed limit, is you'll have two speed limits - one on the map, and one in the threshold on all pages. You can have both, but it's probably best to go back and disable Bit 6 of Byte 24, so that you have just the one speed limit showing, which is a mix of the Nav speed limit/Traffic sign Recognition.

I've also managed to code the Red zone with TT logo, High Beam Assist, Google Earth & Wi-Fi Hotspot - thanks to everyone on this forum for your assistance/contributions!

FYI my TT is a MY15, 2.0L (w/ Lane Assist camera) with retrofitted Nav without Audi connect.


----------



## J400uk

Awesome, nice work! Mine is the same spec as yours so I'll try those changes today


----------



## CipherTT

In my retro fitted nav, speed limit is shown as standard and I have not changed any setting. Is it not standard with everyone else?


----------



## brittan

CipherTT said:


> In my retro fitted nav, speed limit is shown as standard and I have not changed any setting. Is it not standard with everyone else?


Yes it's on all nav units.

Traffic Sign Recognition is a separate cost option that 'reads' the signs and displays them on the VC independently of the nav. 
Hence it will pick up and display temporary speed limits, around road work for instance, that the nav would not "know" about.


----------



## moda

> This makes the Traffic Sign Recognition talk to the Nav system to check speed limits. The only consideration with enabling Bit 6 of Byte 24 to display the nav speed limit, is you'll have two speed limits - one on the map, and one in the threshold on all pages. You can have both, but it's probably best to go back and disable Bit 6 of Byte 24, so that you have just the one speed limit showing, which is a mix of the Nav speed limit/Traffic sign Recognition.
> 
> I've also managed to code the Red zone with TT logo, High Beam Assist, Google Earth & Wi-Fi Hotspot - thanks to everyone on this forum for your assistance/contributions!
> 
> FYI my TT is a MY15, 2.0L (w/ Lane Assist camera) with retrofitted Nav without Audi connect.


I prefer to keep both, then you are sure that the camera works well as you see a difference.


----------



## tt-ho

is it possible to disable to side light (orange light) with odb11 or vagcom?


----------



## J400uk

I'm still having trouble getting rid of the erroneous Traffic Sign recognition Restricted error. I've tried hillsmitt's suggestion of the extra adaptation specifying the comfort data bus but it hasn't fixed for me. From Googling it looks like some people are using different values in that field, e.g. Terminal 15. Can anyone else with it working on a TT let me know what they've used on that adaptation?

Currently I can see both the Sat Nav speed limit and the camera recognized speed limit, so the two just seem not to be talking to each other!

Here is my full coding/ adaption list in case I'm missing anything...

* Unit A5*
Coding
Enabled Bit 0 of Byte01

Adaptions
"display end of speed limit symbol" to "active"
"display no passing allowed"to "active"
"road sign detection fusion mode" to "fusion"
"display valid additional signs" to 00100111

*Unit 5F*
Coding
Enabled Bit 6 of Byte 24 to make Nav traffic signs appear

Adaptions
"Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_road_sign_identification_over_threshold_high" to "Activated"
"Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_road_sign_identification" to "Activated"
"Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-traffic_sign_recognition_0x21" to "Activated"
"Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-traffic_sign_recognition_0x21_msg_bus" to "Comfort Data bus"

*Unit 17*
Coding
Enabled Bit2 of Byte05


----------



## hillsmitt

J400uk said:


> I'm still having trouble getting rid of the erroneous Traffic Sign recognition Restricted error. I've tried hillsmitt's suggestion of the extra adaptation specifying the comfort data bus but it hasn't fixed for me. From Googling it looks like some people are using different values in that field, e.g. Terminal 15. Can anyone else with it working on a TT let me know what they've used on that adaptation?
> 
> Currently I can see both the Sat Nav speed limit and the camera recognized speed limit, so the two just seem not to be talking to each other!
> 
> Here is my full coding/ adaption list in case I'm missing anything...
> 
> * Unit A5*
> Coding
> Enabled Bit 0 of Byte01
> 
> Adaptions
> "display end of speed limit symbol" to "active"
> "display no passing allowed"to "active"
> "road sign detection fusion mode" to "fusion"
> "display valid additional signs" to 00100111
> 
> *Unit 5F*
> Coding
> Enabled Bit 6 of Byte 24 to make Nav traffic signs appear
> 
> Adaptions
> "Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_road_sign_identification_over_threshold_high" to "Activated"
> "Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_road_sign_identification" to "Activated"
> "Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-traffic_sign_recognition_0x21" to "Activated"
> "Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-traffic_sign_recognition_0x21_msg_bus" to "Comfort Data bus"
> 
> *Unit 17*
> Coding
> Enabled Bit2 of Byte05


Hi J400uk - thanks for the PM, though sorry I cannot to reply to it as I'm a newbie.

I will have a look to see if there were any other bits I changed and let you know. I'm going out of the country for a few days, so hopefully get back to you over the weekend.


----------



## CipherTT

J400uk said:


> I'm still having trouble getting rid of the erroneous Traffic Sign recognition Restricted error. I've tried hillsmitt's suggestion of the extra adaptation specifying the comfort data bus but it hasn't fixed for me. From Googling it looks like some people are using different values in that field, e.g. Terminal 15. Can anyone else with it working on a TT let me know what they've used on that adaptation?
> 
> Currently I can see both the Sat Nav speed limit and the camera recognized speed limit, so the two just seem not to be talking to each other!
> 
> Here is my full coding/ adaption list in case I'm missing anything...
> 
> * Unit A5*
> Coding
> Enabled Bit 0 of Byte01
> 
> Adaptions
> "display end of speed limit symbol" to "active"
> "display no passing allowed"to "active"
> "road sign detection fusion mode" to "fusion"
> "display valid additional signs" to 00100111
> 
> *Unit 5F*
> Coding
> Enabled Bit 6 of Byte 24 to make Nav traffic signs appear
> 
> Adaptions
> "Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_road_sign_identification_over_threshold_high" to "Activated"
> "Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_road_sign_identification" to "Activated"
> "Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-traffic_sign_recognition_0x21" to "Activated"
> "Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-traffic_sign_recognition_0x21_msg_bus" to "Comfort Data bus"
> 
> *Unit 17*
> Coding
> Enabled Bit2 of Byte05


My friend has a Q7 with traffic sign recognition which was factory fitted. On his car traffic_sign_recognition_0x21_msg_bus" to Terminal 15.


----------



## J400uk

CipherTT said:


> My friend has a Q7 with traffic sign recognition which was factory fitted. On his car traffic_sign_recognition_0x21_msg_bus" to Terminal 15.


Just tried that but still no luck 

Maybe the Q7 is different as it's based on the MLB Architecture rather than MQB



hillsmitt said:


> Hi J400uk - thanks for the PM, though sorry I cannot to reply to it as I'm a newbie.
> 
> I will have a look to see if there were any other bits I changed and let you know. I'm going out of the country for a few days, so hopefully get back to you over the weekend.


Thank you!


----------



## Jacopo79

hillsmitt said:


> I contacted HazzyDayz but it seems they're quite busy at the moment and can't assist right now.
> 
> Though the good news is I've managed to get the Nav system to display the speed limit by enabling Bit 6 of Byte 24 in Control Unit 5F. You'll need to reset the MMI after coding.
> 
> A couple of things to note though:- The speed limit won't display on screen immediately after start, and it may only show on main roads, so give it a chance to come up whilst driving. It also didn't fix the Traffic Sign Recognition error, though I figured that it wouldn't solve that immediately.
> 
> To resolve the Traffic Sign Recognition error, I changed the 'Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-traffic_sign_recognition_0x21_msg_bus' from 'Not Activated' to 'Comfort Data bus'. This makes the Traffic Sign Recognition talk to the Nav system to check speed limits. The only consideration with enabling Bit 6 of Byte 24 to display the nav speed limit, is you'll have two speed limits - one on the map, and one in the threshold on all pages. You can have both, but it's probably best to go back and disable Bit 6 of Byte 24, so that you have just the one speed limit showing, which is a mix of the Nav speed limit/Traffic sign Recognition.
> 
> I've also managed to code the Red zone with TT logo, High Beam Assist, Google Earth & Wi-Fi Hotspot - thanks to everyone on this forum for your assistance/contributions!
> 
> FYI my TT is a MY15, 2.0L (w/ Lane Assist camera) with retrofitted Nav without Audi connect.


Hi Hillsmitt, and thank you for your job. Thank for you I was able to fix the problem of traffic sign message. Now I would like to ask you: Can you post your adaptions about Google maps? I have a retrofitted Nav without Audi connect like you!! Thank you very much :wink:


----------



## hillsmitt

J400uk said:


> hillsmitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi J400uk - thanks for the PM, though sorry I cannot to reply to it as I'm a newbie.
> 
> I will have a look to see if there were any other bits I changed and let you know. I'm going out of the country for a few days, so hopefully get back to you over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

Hi J400uk, looking back I also changed another couple of things which may be related:

IDE03471-ENG117836-Vehicle configuration-VZAPro - Changed from 'Off' to 'On'. VZA stands for Verkehrszeichen-Anzeige which translates to Traffic Sign Display.

I also enabled Bit 7 of Byte 24 in Control Unit 5F, 'PSD' - Prädiktive Streckendaten, which translates to Predictive Route Data.

Give these a try and let me know how you get on.


----------



## hillsmitt

Jacopo79 said:


> Hi Hillsmitt, and thank you for your job. Thank for you I was able to fix the problem of traffic sign message. Now I would like to ask you: Can you post your adaptions about Google maps? I have a retrofitted Nav without Audi connect like you!! Thank you very much :wink:


Hello Jacopo79, I'm glad to hear this resolved the error, and many thanks for your appreciation, though a lot of the coding has been taken from the contributions of members on this and other sites.

To enable Google Earth I followed these steps:

*As with any coding and adaptations, always perform a back-up of your existing configuration by performing an Auto-scan and saving the log file, and also make notes as you go along.
*
*1/ Coding and Adaptations*

Coding in 5F module:

Login 20103 (if needed)
Long Coding in VCDS: Byte 15, Bit 4 = 1 (Phone_NAD)

After successful coding, do an MMI reset.

*Note: When you change Phone_NAD to active, after an Auto-scan, VCDS will warn about incorrect coding on the module - but everything works fine. You can change Bit 4 back to 0 to clear the error, although I don't believe the personal hotspot function will work, and you'll therefore be unable to use Google Earth.*

Adaptation in 5F module:

*Note: Sometimes VCDS will say 'Error, Request out of range' when attempting to perform the adaptations. If it does this, exit out of the module, then go back into the adaptations menu and reattempt - this usually works for me.*

Vehicle configuration:
online_POI: On
online_POI_voice: Off
online_portal_browser_services: On
online_navigation: On
online_street_view: On - *Note: This is no longer supported, so it can be On or Off.*
*WIFI_Hotspot:On*
picture_navi: On
online_dictation: On
remote_HMI: Off
advanced_range_display: Off
gracenote_online_coverarts: On
gracenote_online_other: On
gracenote_local_coverarts: On
gracenote_local_other: On
UPnP: On
OPS_display_in_dash_board_display_unit: On
Joker_button_1: Not present
Joker_button_2: Not present
*LTE_modul: Deactivated
*Support_second_phone: Off
Support_of_threeway_calling: On
Dtmf_without_active_call: On
Support_for_response_and_hold: Off
Sim_card_mode_switch: Not present
Phone_module_operation_mode: only data service act.
*WiFi_Client_HMI: On*
online_media: On
Fee-based traffic information (TMC): 32768

*Settings in BOLD are important.*

*Note: Some settings may already be in the desired configuration. *

After successful coding, do an MMI reset.

*2/ Setup MMI*

Go to settings, then connection manager, then select Hotspot & Client. Don't worry it can take some time to turn from Grey colour to white to be able to select it (1-3 min). Do an Access Point (AP) search and connect to your AP.

In Navi, you should be able to change Map style to Google Earth or Traffic. Give it some time to load everything, it can hang on Google Earth logo but don't worry, do a reset then try again.

*Things to note:*

1/ For me the traffic mode displays, but no traffic is shown -- need to investigate.
2/ Sometimes the MMI defaults back to the standard map display after your car restarts, you will need to enable Google Earth in the map display settings once your MMI connects to your AP.
3/ Sometimes the MMI will ask for an APN when in Google Map view and attempting to load new data, when not connected to an AP - just hit Cancel to dismiss.
4 / The MMI caches 2GB of Google Maps so you may not always need to have the AP active if driving your usual routes.


----------



## Omychron

hillsmitt said:


> 1/ For me the traffic mode displays, but no traffic is shown -- need to investigate.


I believe that's because traffic info is linked to Audi connect and requires a licence at Audi.
I know because mine just expired, and the VC refuses to give online traffic data now.


----------



## Toshiba

You can request your dealer to extend audi connect FOC as long as its factory fit...


----------



## Omychron

Toshiba said:


> You can request your dealer to extend audi connect FOC as long as its factory fit...


The **** wanted me to pay, and it is factory fit. I'll have to have a chat with them.


----------



## J400uk

hillsmitt said:


> J400uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hillsmitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi J400uk - thanks for the PM, though sorry I cannot to reply to it as I'm a newbie.
> 
> I will have a look to see if there were any other bits I changed and let you know. I'm going out of the country for a few days, so hopefully get back to you over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi J400uk, looking back I also changed another couple of things which may be related:
> 
> IDE03471-ENG117836-Vehicle configuration-VZAPro - Changed from 'Off' to 'On'. VZA stands for Verkehrszeichen-Anzeige which translates to Traffic Sign Display.
> 
> I also enabled Bit 7 of Byte 24 in Control Unit 5F, 'PSD' - Prädiktive Streckendaten, which translates to Predictive Route Data.
> 
> Give these a try and let me know how you get on.
Click to expand...

That seems to have finally fixed it, thanks so much! I tried just the adaptation first but seems it also needed the predictive route data. I've now switched off Bit 6 so I'm not seeing the speed limit twice 

Don't suppose you've found a full label map for 5F? I'm now curious if I'm missing anything else I should have


----------



## hillsmitt

J400uk said:


> That seems to have finally fixed it, thanks so much! I tried just the adaptation first but seems it also needed the predictive route data. I've now switched off Bit 6 so I'm not seeing the speed limit twice
> 
> Don't suppose you've found a full label map for 5F? I'm now curious if I'm missing anything else I should have


Great to hear - I was also curious if there were other features I was missing out on, seeing as VCDS can't provide long coding labels for 5F, but not that I could see/decipher from the link below. It's from a Seat Leon Cupra, however a lot seems to correlate to the TT: http://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/3262/ ... unit-setup

Let me know if you find anything!


----------



## hillsmitt

Omychron said:


> hillsmitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/ For me the traffic mode displays, but no traffic is shown -- need to investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that's because traffic info is linked to Audi connect and requires a licence at Audi.
> I know because mine just expired, and the VC refuses to give online traffic data now.
Click to expand...

Cheers for the reply Omychron. I can understand the online traffic side as you say, but I'd still expect to see some traffic reports taken from the Traffic Message Channel (TMC). I've changed the TMC value to 32768, which I've researched is the correct figure for the UK, and I do get an icon appear on the Navi screen which looks traffic related, but I've never seen any reports...

My car's in for it's MOT in a couple of weeks, hopefully the courtesy car has navi so I can do a VCDS scan and compare the coding.


----------



## zooks

anyone got the rev counter red zone and TT logo on MY18 cars?

I tried the guide on page 1 and adaptation=9 as mentioned elsewhere in this thread but no joy!


----------



## Mokorx

My TT MY18 MIB II version 1133 cannot get the red rev. band like TTS either. I can only get the logo change from TT to TTS or TTRS.


----------



## zooks

Mokorx said:


> My TT MY18 MIB II version 1133 cannot get the red rev. band like TTS either. I can only get the logo change from TT to TTS or TTRS.


Ok, thanks Moko


----------



## mariusz2108

Could someone PM me password for HBA.pdf

Many thanks


----------



## hillsmitt

Hi CipherTT - sorry I'm still unable to reply to private messages.

I don't think Smartphone Interface can be retrofitted on to TT's manufactured prior to 07.11.2016 without changing/adding new hardware.


----------



## 21tesla

hillsmitt said:


> Hi CipherTT - sorry I'm still unable to reply to private messages.
> 
> I don't think Smartphone Interface can be retrofitted on to TT's manufactured prior to 07.11.2016 without changing/adding new hardware.


Yes, there was a parts transition in mid 2016 for cars with code UI2



Code:


8S0035724     connection for external audio sources, D - 30.05.2016>>  ER5 UE7  
8S0035724A    connection for external audio sources, D - 30.05.2016>>  ER5 UE7 UI2
8S0035736     connection for external audio sources, D - 30.05.2016>>      UE7  
8S0035736A    connection for external audio sources, D - 30.05.2016>>      UE7 UI2

ER5 Japan specific radio
UE7 Electric interface for external use AUX-IN USB and iPod
UI2 smartphone


----------



## stumardy

21tesla said:


> hillsmitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi CipherTT - sorry I'm still unable to reply to private messages.
> 
> I don't think Smartphone Interface can be retrofitted on to TT's manufactured prior to 07.11.2016 without changing/adding new hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was a parts transition in mid 2016 for cars with code UI2
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 8S0035724     connection for external audio sources, D - 30.05.2016>>  ER5 UE7
> 8S0035724A    connection for external audio sources, D - 30.05.2016>>  ER5 UE7 UI2
> 8S0035736     connection for external audio sources, D - 30.05.2016>>      UE7
> 8S0035736A    connection for external audio sources, D - 30.05.2016>>      UE7 UI2
> 
> ER5 Japan specific radio
> UE7 Electric interface for external use AUX-IN USB and iPod
> UI2 smartphone
Click to expand...

How do you see if you TT has the U12 code? can this be seen via VCDS or is it on the sticker with all the vehicle codes in the service booklet? I want to see if my 2016 TTS has the U12 code? I'm guessing if it does it means I should be able to retro-fit the smartphone interface right?


----------



## 21tesla

I'm not sure if the code was on the sticker. My sticker was underneath the spare tire. I do have the build date of my car and it's about two weeks before the transition in May so I'm out of luck. Even with hardware, I believe the MIB2 software may have to be at a certain minimum revision - I saw the actual number on a forum somewhere 08xxxxxx? And it may still need a software activation from the dealer or one of those specialist tuning places.


----------



## CipherTT

21tesla said:


> hillsmitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi CipherTT - sorry I'm still unable to reply to private messages.
> 
> I don't think Smartphone Interface can be retrofitted on to TT's manufactured prior to 07.11.2016 without changing/adding new hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was a parts transition in mid 2016 for cars with code UI2
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 8S0035724     connection for external audio sources, D - 30.05.2016>>  ER5 UE7
> 8S0035724A    connection for external audio sources, D - 30.05.2016>>  ER5 UE7 UI2
> 8S0035736     connection for external audio sources, D - 30.05.2016>>      UE7
> 8S0035736A    connection for external audio sources, D - 30.05.2016>>      UE7 UI2
> 
> ER5 Japan specific radio
> UE7 Electric interface for external use AUX-IN USB and iPod
> UI2 smartphone
Click to expand...

I have a MY18 TT. Looked in my service booklet I cannot see either UE7 or UI2. I know for sure I have music interface.


----------



## delta16

Anyone got around the "Traffic Sign recognition Restricted" error message yet? There must be a way.


----------



## J400uk

Donovan2123 said:


> Anyone got around the "Traffic Sign recognition Restricted" error message yet? There must be a way.


Yeah, the fix is on the previous page of this thread!


----------



## Macauley

Mokorx said:


> My TT MY18 MIB II version 1133 cannot get the red rev. band like TTS either. I can only get the logo change from TT to TTS or TTRS.


Can someone PM me the HBA.pdf password please? Also is it possible to activate lane assist?


----------



## kanon

hi, does anyone have a password to HBA.pdf ? Thank you very much!


----------



## Macauley

Has anyone managed to get the torque and power graph functional?


----------



## tt-ho

Macauley said:


> Has anyone managed to get the torque and power graph functional?


Curious about this as well. I got it to show up but always stuck at 0.

Also, is there a setting somewhere to enable to the gear # when in D or S mode?


----------



## tt-ho

Macauley said:


> Has anyone managed to get the torque and power graph functional?


Curious about this as well. I got it to show up but always stuck at 0.

Also, is there a setting somewhere to enable to the gear # when in D or S mode?


----------



## Toshiba

Maybe it is actually working - but it could be the 1.8 just doesnt have the power to drive the dial past 0? :lol:


----------



## Omychron

Toshiba said:


> Maybe it is actually working - but it could be the 1.8 just doesnt have the power to drive the dial past 0? :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

That, or the sensors aren't installed on these cars. :wink:


----------



## Macauley

Omychron said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it is actually working - but it could be the 1.8 just doesnt have the power to drive the dial past 0? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> That, or the sensors aren't installed on these cars. :wink:
Click to expand...

Wasn't this working on older model years though?


----------



## Macauley

Is it possible to enable park assist on OBDeleven? Or does it require cameras and extra sensors?


----------



## pcbbc

Macauley said:


> Is it possible to enable park assist on OBDeleven? Or does it require cameras and extra sensors?


Extra hardware required.
If you have the rear parking sensors, you can enable the rear proximity display on the VC (like you would have got if you had purchased the front sensor option also). That's it.
But no to park assist (auto-park).


----------



## Alemao36

Hi I need the passwort for the hba.pdf.

Please send me a pm

Thanks


----------



## j2o

Hi all, please could someone send me the password for HBA?

Thank you!


----------



## Cale262

Looking for the password for "High Beam Assist" Thanks in advance.


----------



## michelD

Can some one send me the password for the HBA and coming/leaving home please. Thanks.


----------



## phazer

Does anyone actually have the password? The OP has deleted their account, so is there any harm in posting the password now?


----------



## baltazar

Hi, tree questions:
1. I have just bought a new SIM card (data card). But i dont get any data on the Audi Connect. I get the meny (weather, news etc..) but nothings happens. I think i just said "Cant find anything". Whats wrong?

2. Its not possible to just remove the tip/pipe of the exhause? Mine is a bit rusty- so i want to buy new tips. But seems that the whole tip is weld to the rest of the exhaust system.

3. I can see a valve inside my left exhaust pipe..how do i adjust it..and wich function has it. I dont have the Drive Select on my car (is this something i can get)? Upgrade software and hardware. and how muchy is this?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Omychron

baltazar said:


> 1. I have just bought a new SIM card (data card). But i dont get any data on the Audi Connect. I get the meny (weather, news etc..) but nothings happens. I think i just said "Cant find anything". Whats wrong?


Check your license status with Audi Connect.
Audi Connect doesn't just require a working internet connection, it requires you to have a valid subscription with Audi.
If you have a MY15 car, that subscription has expired and must be renewed.


----------



## baltazar

Omychron said:


> baltazar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I have just bought a new SIM card (data card). But i dont get any data on the Audi Connect. I get the meny (weather, news etc..) but nothings happens. I think i just said "Cant find anything". Whats wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Check your license status with Audi Connect.
> Audi Connect doesn't just require a working internet connection, it requires you to have a valid subscription with Audi.
> If you have a MY15 car, that subscription has expired and must be renewed.
Click to expand...

Thanks  Activated now. Great


----------



## Macauley

Has anyone managed to successfully turn off the seat belt requirement to automatically release the handbrake? It's a pain to keep putting on my seatbelt when moving the car to wash it.

I'm aware I can manually release it but I want this requirement changed. Thanks!


----------



## adey

if you put your foot on the brake pedal and push the handbrake button it should release


----------



## baltazar

Hi, i have still two more questions (first is solved). I hope anyone can help me out:

Hi, tree questions:
1. I have just bought a new SIM card (data card). But i dont get any data on the Audi Connect. I get the meny (weather, news etc..) but nothings happens. I think i just said "Cant find anything". Whats wrong?

2. Is it possible to just remove the tip/pipe of the exhaust? Mine is a bit rusty- so i want to buy new tips. But seems that the whole tip is weld to the rest of the exhaust system.

3. I can see a valve inside my left exhaust pipe..how do i adjust it..and wich function has it. I dont have the Drive Select on my car (is this something i can get)? Upgrade software and hardware. and how muchy is this?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Macauley

adey said:


> if you put your foot on the brake pedal and push the handbrake button it should release


I'm aware of that but I want the handbrake to release automatically without my seatbelt on


----------



## mariusz2108

Hi Guys,

I have successfully enabled traffic sign recognition (thanks for instructions).
However there is no Traffic signs position in Car: driver assist menu.
I have no idea what I could have missed.
Do you have any idea what should I change to have this menu?

Following menu is not visible:


----------



## mariusz2108

I have noticed that when I set "Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-traffic_sign_recognition_0x21_msg_bus" to "not active"
I can see above menu but it has an error. 
Does anyone know how to fix this error?


----------



## Audittpak

Hi! Anyone could give me the password to open HBA pdf please? Or someone can give a new tuto about activating the high beam auto function? Thank you but i dont find any tuto about that.


----------



## orelf12

Anyone know the what adaption the front DRL/indicators are? 
Trying to enable US style DRL but there are lots of "Leuchte...."


----------



## Johnny Tim

drivex said:


> OK, to sum up. Ive done it also. [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> First of all I want to say thanks to
> @audinut, @21tesla, @benlepunk and others.
> 
> Ive managed to run Google Earth on my tts without SIM, without Audi Connect with retrofitted NAVI.
> (I had Connectivity Package, and someone do some custom coding to retrofit navi).
> 
> Secondly, settings that works for me are:
> 
> 1/ :!: coding and adaptation
> 
> *Coding in 5F module:
> *
> Login 20103 (if needed)
> *Long Coding in VCDS:
> *Byte 15, bit 4 = 1 (Phone NAD)
> *Long Coding in ODIS:*
> byte_15_Phone_NAD = Active
> 
> Im not sure, but when I changed Phone_NAD to active, ODIS is warning me about incorrect coding - but everything works. When I turned it off (phonenad) and cleared errors, it goes well.
> 
> 2nd thing is that when you will change in ODIS Phone_NAD from Not Active to Active Long coding is different.
> I mean it is 0000 1101.
> 
> After successful coding, do a driver reset and mmi reset.
> 
> *Adaptation in 5F module:
> *
> Internal SIM card, use: automatic
> *Telephone: Data & language service active*
> Telephone data services: On
> 
> Vehicle configuration:
> VZAPro: Off
> online_POI: On
> online_POI_voice Off
> online_portal_browser_services: On
> online_navigation: On
> online_street_view: On
> *WIFI_Hotspot:On
> *my_audi: On // doesnt change for me anything
> picture_navi: On // it can be on or off, for me it doesnt work
> online_dictation: On
> remote_HMI: Off
> advanced_range_display: Off
> gracenote_online_coverarts: On
> gracenote_online_other: On
> gracenote_local_coverarts: On
> gracenote_local_other: On
> UPnP: On
> OPS_display_in_dash_board_display_unit: On
> Joker_button_1: Not present
> Joker_button_2: Not present
> *LTE_modul: not activated
> *Support_second_phone: Off
> Support_of_threeway_calling: On
> Dtmf_without_active_call: On
> Support_for_response_and_hold: Off
> Sim_card_mode_switch: Not present
> Phone_module_operation_mode: only data service act.
> *WiFi_Client_HMI: On
> *
> online_media: On
> 
> settings in *BOLD *are important
> 
> after that, do a mmi reset.
> 
> 2/ :!: setup mmi
> 
> go to settings, then connection manager, then select Hotspot & Client. Dont worry it can take some time to turn from Grey color to white to be able to select it (1-3 min). Do a AP Search and connect to your AP.
> 
> in navi, you should be able to change Map style to Google Earth or Traffic. Give it some time to load everything, it can hang on Google Earth logo but dont worry, do a reset then try again.
> 
> thats all, it should work.  and you will have something like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my concerns;
> 
> 1/ For me traffic doesnt work. -- need to investigate that
> 2/ MMI defaults to the standard map display after your car restarts, you will need to enable Google Earth in map display once your MMI connects to the WiFi.
> 3/ Online Search and other Audi Connect features would not work
> 4/ On Android use TASKER to autorun WiFi Hotspot when car connects through bluetooth.
> 5/ Sometime MMI ask for APN because of lack of internet, dunno why. Just hit Cancel.


Hi drivex!
Thanks for your post! Could you please advice how you've got the retrofitted NAVI. Is it possible to activate it via VCDS or it can be done only in dealership?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Gh0sty

There's a guy on here called Alex from VW retrofit - he can code it - it's inside this thread somewhere.

He's also very active on facebook, if you cant find him.


----------



## Toshiba

Remember it's software theft/piracy... It's licensed software, so it's not like just activating HBA or sweeping dials.


----------



## Johnny Tim

Got it. Thanks guys!


----------



## Audittpak

Hi,
do we have more news about the display of the central view of the speed indicator inside a TT and not a TTS?


----------



## eagle4

Hi guys,

Do you know if there is a firmware update of the Navi ??

Thank you !!


----------



## tt-ho

anyone able to get the following settings to work on MY18 models? Doesnt seem to work for me, not sure if something has changed.

-DRL brightness while turn indicators are on
-Rear stop blinking (together or opposite) with the turn indicator


----------



## RuuTT

- DRL brightness while turn indicators are on 
still works on my MY18 TTRS


----------



## phazer

If the US rear lights for the TT are like the Golf Mk7/7.5 rear, the red lamp flash with indicators is hardwired in the lighting unit and can't be disabled. It does look a bit odd to have the red flash while the indicators are zipping across dynamically.

From what I gather with the Golf, earlier variants could be re-programmed. Perhaps that's why it's now a physical hardware thing? To stop people bypassing the legisltion in the US?


----------



## tt-ho

RuuTT said:


> - DRL brightness while turn indicators are on
> still works on my MY18 TTRS


hmm which method did you use to get it to work?


----------



## RuuTT

tt-ho said:


> hmm which method did you use to get it to work?


Unit 9
adaption
"(18)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert GH 2,0"
"(18)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert GH 3,0"
"(18)-Leuchte4TFL LB4-Dimmwert GH 4,0"
"(18)-Leuchte5 TFL RB32-Dimmwert GH 5,0"

set values to 100

First set is for city light (light switch one position further than auto) seconde set is for DRL (light switch on off or auto in daylight)


----------



## tt-ho

RuuTT said:


> tt-ho said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm which method did you use to get it to work?
> 
> 
> 
> Unit 9
> adaption
> "(18)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert GH 2,0"
> "(18)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert GH 3,0"
> "(18)-Leuchte4TFL LB4-Dimmwert GH 4,0"
> "(18)-Leuchte5 TFL RB32-Dimmwert GH 5,0"
> 
> set values to 100
> 
> First set is for city light (light switch one position further than auto) seconde set is for DRL (light switch on off or auto in daylight)
Click to expand...

Hmm, i was able to set the first 2 sets to 100 (was 28 originally) but the other 2 was already on 100. Still didnt work. I wonder if its different for US models?

I did get the taillights to work though .. seems like the instructions was diff in the original posts on my car.

To do this:
-rear turn indicator blinking (together or opposite) with the rear fog light, the following instructions didn't work for me:
(8)-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion C 26 change the value to Blinken links Hellphase (left rear fog light)
(8)-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 27 change the value to Blinken rechts Hellphase (right rear fog light)

BUT following instructions for this one worked for me
(8)-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion C 20 change the value to Blinken links Hellphase (left stop)
(8)-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion C 21 change the value to Blinken rechts Hellphase (right stop)

Im assuming because US models dont have Rear fog lights?


----------



## jamesdstrand

Please could i have the password for the HBA please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AlbertoAK

Hello friends. I come from Spain, sorry for my "bad" English.

This post helped me a lot, to activate new features, thanks.

But now I have a problem ... I have an audi tt 2.0 tsi my2015 equipped with MMI PLUS. But in the main menu does not appear "AUDI CONNECT". I have sim card installed and running google earth.

Does anyone know how to activate the option in the menu with VCDS? Thank you!!!


----------



## DDS92

baltazar said:


> Omychron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baltazar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I have just bought a new SIM card (data card). But i dont get any data on the Audi Connect. I get the meny (weather, news etc..) but nothings happens. I think i just said "Cant find anything". Whats wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Check your license status with Audi Connect.
> Audi Connect doesn't just require a working internet connection, it requires you to have a valid subscription with Audi.
> If you have a MY15 car, that subscription has expired and must be renewed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks  Activated now. Great
Click to expand...

How you activate it if you don't mind telling me as I've a MY15 TT.

Also does anyone know how to enable Navi via coding? Apparently it can be done without paying a fortune. £1200 is the cheapest and £250 to activate it from Dealer


----------



## Macauley

I'm going on holiday this weekend and I'm wondering if anybody knows any coding to disable the engine or ignition even if the key is inside.


----------



## Toshiba

theres a fuse you can remove...!


----------



## eagle4

Macauley said:


> I'm going on holiday this weekend and I'm wondering if anybody knows any coding to disable the engine or ignition even if the key is inside.


Module 9
security access : 31347
Adaptation
find : "Access control Funk bei klemme 15"
Change to active !


----------



## AlbertoAK

If someone has the module 5F with ref: 8S0035043A. You could paste here your long coding and adaptation list, please !!!

I lost it while doing tests ... Thanks!!!!

P.D: Please password HBA file!!!


----------



## Dirt Diver

Hi,

I need help with an error "Audi adaptive light fault - C107E54'. I can't seem to clear it - I've tried resetting the fault but it keeps re-appearing. I have OBD Eleven and was trying, unsuccessfully, to enable HBA.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## adey

if you go into the apps for your car on OBDeleven there is one for basic light settings cost 10 credits just look at a few ads to get the credit this will restore your light settings and clear the fault had this on my s line with led lights when trying to do the HBA haven't had anything since and gave up on the HBA


----------



## Jannerman

Dirt Diver said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help with an error "Audi adaptive light fault - C107E54'. I can't seem to clear it - I've tried resetting the fault but it keeps re-appearing. I have OBD Eleven and was trying, unsuccessfully, to enable HBA.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I had that issue when I first tried to enable HBA, I was bricking it thinking I'd screwed up my headlights. Are you doing with the car ion flat level ground? I was doing it on my driveway which slopes down towards the road and foreshortens the headlamp beam, which I reckon confuses the sensors into thinking the headlamps aren't working correctly. I moved the car out onto the road itself and was then able to clear the fault and get the HBA working perfectly, it hasn't missed a beat since.


----------



## Dirt Diver

Thanks guys - I've managed to reset the fault and decided not try the HBA hack for the moment.


----------



## Km6rff

Password for auto assist main beam please. I've got the screen camera - do you know if I'm able to get the road signs read in the UK. I had heard it is not available in Europe.

Regards

Km6rff


----------



## ormandj

Anyone figure out adjusting the speed the rearview camera can be turned on at? When attempting to modify the settings on the module associated that appear to be related, I get an error with VCDS, so I'm curious if anyone has had success.


----------



## ColinG

Can anyone please send me the password for HBA pdf?

Thanks!


----------



## ianle

Hi - does anyone know the coding to get the Drive Select mode to appear in the speedo? I have obd11 and a MY15 TTS with MMI version 0884.

Thanks


----------



## Ruudfood

ianle said:


> Hi - does anyone know the coding to get the Drive Select mode to appear in the speedo? I have obd11 and a MY15 TTS with MMI version 0884.
> 
> Thanks


I think you might be out of luck with that one


----------



## lewtontric

Can some one send me the password for the HBA and coming/leaving home please. Thanks.


----------



## Jacopo79

Hi guys!! i want to try again to activate Traffic info in my navigation (retrofitted). Could you please post your TMC number?? For those who work with obdeleven or vcds is in Control Unit 5F (Information Electrical), Adaptations, Fee Based Traffic Information (TMC). My unit doesn't have sim card and I try with 32768 code but without success...sometimes let me see the traffic but 90% of the time doesn't visualize anything!!

PS I live in Italy

Thank you guys!!

Jacopo


----------



## Jacopo79

I begin with my number that I'm try to use: *32768*
Ps when traffic works (TMC icon on the left of navi appears) the voice about the type of the map (normal, google maps, traffic) is selectable. If traffic doesn't work, the voice of the menu about type of map DISAPPEARS!!
I'm studying about the connection between tmc traffic and google maps...obviously I follow all the step of the modification of the 5f with obdeleven!

The mistery goes on.......help me please!! [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ColinG

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum, but am really interested in coding HBA on my TT, can someone pm me the pdf password?

Thanks


----------



## AlbertoAK

Hello partners
Has anyone discovered how to disable the automatic raising and lowering of the rear spoiler and do it manually?


----------



## VorsprungDur

AlbertoAK said:


> Hello partners
> Has anyone discovered how to disable the automatic raising and lowering of the rear spoiler and do it manually?


This is a safety feature, I would be amazed if it was possible, if it is then it's inadvisable.


----------



## J400uk

Jacopo79 said:


> I begin with my number that I'm try to use: *32768*
> Ps when traffic works (TMC icon on the left of navi appears) the voice about the type of the map (normal, google maps, traffic) is selectable. If traffic doesn't work, the voice of the menu about type of map DISAPPEARS!!
> I'm studying about the connection between tmc traffic and google maps...obviously I follow all the step of the modification of the 5f with obdeleven!
> 
> The mistery goes on.......help me please!! [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I've got exactly the same issue with mine! I don't understand what's causing it. Do you have retrofit Nav or factory?


----------



## Jacopo79

J400uk said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I begin with my number that I'm try to use: *32768*
> Ps when traffic works (TMC icon on the left of navi appears) the voice about the type of the map (normal, google maps, traffic) is selectable. If traffic doesn't work, the voice of the menu about type of map DISAPPEARS!!
> I'm studying about the connection between tmc traffic and google maps...obviously I follow all the step of the modification of the 5f with obdeleven!
> 
> The mistery goes on.......help me please!! [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I've got exactly the same issue with mine! I don't understand what's causing it. Do you have retrofit Nav or factory?
Click to expand...

HI mate!! My is retrofitted.... TMC doesn't work and then begin to work..... A mistery!!!! We need TMC of a car without audi connect... But is impossibile on TT... If you have Navi so you will have audi connect and so the number of TMC with online services.... We need an "old" a3 with Navi but without audi connect for me....


----------



## AlbertoAK

VorsprungDur said:


> AlbertoAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello partners
> Has anyone discovered how to disable the automatic raising and lowering of the rear spoiler and do it manually?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a safety feature, I would be amazed if it was possible, if it is then it's inadvisable.
Click to expand...

These people are capable of doing it with VCDS, but of course ... $$$

https://www.cargrade.at/codierungsliste-audi-tt-8s/

I would like to deactivate it to verify something strange that happens when I manually activate it. The heating of the rear window is turned on ....

When it does it automatically it does not happen.

I'm sure it's some BIT the module 09 ... now, what ??

The "mini" rear wing can help a little in rear aerodynamics. But it is not life or death to go with the down to 200km / H ...


----------



## AlbertoAK

Did someone try this on VCDS to activate VIM ??

Enable VIM on MMI
[5F - Information Electr.] [Advanced ID - 1A] Note 1st Serial number
[Security Access] Enter Digits 6, 13, 10, 14, 11 of the 1st Serial number
[Adaptation - 10] -> Channel 48
Set to 255
Reset MMI


----------



## stumardy

AlbertoAK said:


> Did someone try this on VCDS to activate VIM ??
> 
> Enable VIM on MMI
> [5F - Information Electr.] [Advanced ID - 1A] Note 1st Serial number
> [Security Access] Enter Digits 6, 13, 10, 14, 11 of the 1st Serial number
> [Adaptation - 10] -> Channel 48
> Set to 255
> Reset MMI


Does this work??!!!!! does it activate Video in Motion? anyone had a go?


----------



## Jacopo79

Nobody can help me to know which TMC channel to use in Italy/Europe without audi connect??

Thanks guys [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## moda

stumardy said:


> AlbertoAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone try this on VCDS to activate VIM ??
> 
> Enable VIM on MMI
> [5F - Information Electr.] [Advanced ID - 1A] Note 1st Serial number
> [Security Access] Enter Digits 6, 13, 10, 14, 11 of the 1st Serial number
> [Adaptation - 10] -> Channel 48
> Set to 255
> Reset MMI
> 
> 
> 
> Does this work??!!!!! does it activate Video in Motion? anyone had a go?
Click to expand...

COuld be interesting for Phone (Waze) mirroring...


----------



## TRTT

Waze is supported via CarPlay



moda said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbertoAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone try this on VCDS to activate VIM ??
> 
> Enable VIM on MMI
> [5F - Information Electr.] [Advanced ID - 1A] Note 1st Serial number
> [Security Access] Enter Digits 6, 13, 10, 14, 11 of the 1st Serial number
> [Adaptation - 10] -> Channel 48
> Set to 255
> Reset MMI
> 
> 
> 
> Does this work??!!!!! does it activate Video in Motion? anyone had a go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COuld be interesting for Phone (Waze) mirroring...
Click to expand...


----------



## moda

not for my 2016 model.


----------



## ATT67

Brilliant thread noname! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## AlbertoAK

stumardy said:


> AlbertoAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone try this on VCDS to activate VIM ??
> 
> Enable VIM on MMI
> [5F - Information Electr.] [Advanced ID - 1A] Note 1st Serial number
> [Security Access] Enter Digits 6, 13, 10, 14, 11 of the 1st Serial number
> [Adaptation - 10] -> Channel 48
> Set to 255
> Reset MMI
> 
> 
> 
> Does this work??!!!!! does it activate Video in Motion? anyone had a go?
Click to expand...

No idea
A friend left me his OBDELEVEN and I was able to activate the video in movement. If someone proves it, let them know!

OBDELEVEN VIM in 4G MMI


----------



## pcbbc

That's not the VC MIB platform though is it? I think MIB1 and not MIB2?

So no, this doesn't work. Problems...
1. There is only one serial number under [5F - Information Electr.] [Advanced ID - 1A] - I used it regardless
2. [Security Access] Enter Digits 6, 13, 10, 14, 11 - The code is not accepted
3. [Adaptation - 10] -> Channel 48 - Adaptation is not by the explicit channel number method on this 8S module. So no channel 48 available.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Anyone have the password for hba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino_Donis

So I got OBD Eleven and just gave it a try on my 2017 TTS...

I enabled the Acoustic sound when I lock my doors, although it works it is very quiet much different to how it was on my Mk2 TTS, Is this standard or can it be made louder? I used the following coding:-

_Unit 9
Security Access 31347
Adaption
find in the menu:
(1) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustische Rückmeldung verriegeln change to active (signal when lock)
(2) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustische Rückmeldung entreißen change to active (signal when unlock)
(3) Acknowledgement Signals - Dauer der Akustischen... keep in normal with the original alarm, change to kurz to short a bit the sound
(7) Acknowledgement Signals - Menuesteuerung akustische Rueckmeldung change to active (enable the menu on the vc)
(8) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustiche Rueckmeldung global change to active
(9) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustiche Rueckmeldung signalhorn change to active (show the menu on the vc)_

Cheers


----------



## franchipTT

Jacopo79 said:


> Nobody can help me to know which TMC channel to use in Italy/Europe without audi connect??
> 
> Thanks guys [smiley=book2.gif]


Ciao, jacopo, sono italiano anch'io, per caso conosci la psw del file HBA di questa pagina? Non sono riuscito a contattare l'utente noname creatore del 3D.


----------



## franchipTT

Hi, how can i get the PSW for HBA pdf?
Thank you    [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Jacopo79

Hi friends, anyone know the email of AUDINUT? I need his help for Google maps.

Write me a pm.... Thank you very much


----------



## ColinG

Hi guys,

I am trying to enable google earth overlay on my MY15 TT - retro fit navi no sim slot. Following the instructions earlier in this thread I have got to the point where I can connect my phone for data, but don't have the option to choose map style in the navi map settings.

I also could not set the following in the instructions:

Internal SIM card, use: automatic
Telephone: Data & language service active
Telephone data services: On

In obdeleven these all said function unavailable

I then enable remote_HMI and everything appeared - including further settings in connection manager.

I turned this back off since people are suggesting this is to do with Audi connect, and now I have lost the option again. Are we sure remote_HMI should be off - from its name it's suggesting it enables a interface menu somewhere, probably the part I need?

I think I am in a similar position to you, Jacopo79 - have you managed to enable it consistently yet? I would assume since you're trying to contact audinut that you haven't?

Any help would be appreciated,


----------



## Jacopo79

The same mate!!! How number of Tmc do you use?? Do you notice that without Tmc there isn't the menu of type of map?? Like you with a TT with retrofitted Navi........
In my case Google maps when the menu is visible works for less than 15 seconds.... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## ColinG

I got the Nav retrofitted by hazzydayz in the UK and after every now and the I get TMCpro come up,

I assumed they set the number in there, and I think it's set to 15, i haven't changed that part, I'm not with the car right now to double check, I can do that tomorrow for you.

Now you mention it, when I had the google maps overlay, it did show traffic info as well and tmcpro in the corner.


----------



## J400uk

I've been trying to solve the same all year! There is definitely a link between Google Earth working and TMC Pro. I just can't get my head round which particular settings are doing what, it's quite confusing....

Here is the only picture I've got when I briefly had it working and can see the TMC Pro icon right there


----------



## ReTTro fit

I'm in the same boat 
Retro fitted nav without sim

I got the google earth boot logo etc once but now google earth isn't showing as an option in map settings 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba

The traffic data comes via INRIX when the online icon is on, it fails back to TMC pro if the online services are not available/working correctly. Connections used are GSM, SIM Card and Audis backend servers that need to have a correctly configured VIN entry for the car.

Each service has a SOFTWARE LICENCE that's assigned to it by AUDI. 
The service won't work correctly without all those things in place. You should check the "activator" has not only turned on the service but "paid for the licences" and had the backend configuration done for your VIN with AUDI.


----------



## Jacopo79

ReTTro fit said:


> I'm in the same boat
> Retro fitted nav without sim
> 
> I got the google earth boot logo etc once but now google earth isn't showing as an option in map settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The same to me.... When tmc is not available Google is not shown in map settings. Tomorrow I'll report you my adaptations.... But there are very similar to the adaptions of age 97,98,99 of these discussion...


----------



## Jacopo79

ColinG said:


> I got the Nav retrofitted by hazzydayz in the UK and after every now and the I get TMCpro come up,
> 
> I assumed they set the number in there, and I think it's set to 15, i haven't changed that part, I'm not with the car right now to double check, I can do that tomorrow for you.
> 
> Now you mention it, when I had the google maps overlay, it did show traffic info as well and tmcpro in the corner.


Thank you mate. I am in Italy and I am trying with number 3 in Fee based traffic (Tmc). The mistery goes on... 
PS do you use hot spot & client for trying to use Google maps??


----------



## ReTTro fit

Toshiba said:


> The traffic data comes via INRIX when the online icon is on, it fails back to TMC pro if the online services are not available/working correctly. Connections used are GSM, SIM Card and Audis backend servers that need to have a correctly configured VIN entry for the car.
> 
> Each service has a SOFTWARE LICENCE that's assigned to it by AUDI.
> The service won't work correctly without all those things in place. You should check the "activator" has not only turned on the service but "paid for the licences" and had the backend configuration done for your VIN with AUDI.


This is also my understanding that my vin isn't registered for it 
My Audi app doesn't allow the WiFi etc as my vin must be showing a non nav car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacopo79

ReTTro fit said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> The traffic data comes via INRIX when the online icon is on, it fails back to TMC pro if the online services are not available/working correctly. Connections used are GSM, SIM Card and Audis backend servers that need to have a correctly configured VIN entry for the car.
> 
> Each service has a SOFTWARE LICENCE that's assigned to it by AUDI.
> The service won't work correctly without all those things in place. You should check the "activator" has not only turned on the service but "paid for the licences" and had the backend configuration done for your VIN with AUDI.
> 
> 
> 
> This is also my understanding that my vin isn't registered for it
> My Audi app doesn't allow the WiFi etc as my vin must be showing a non nav car
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

but so why all the guys without audi connect managed to have google maps? The same Audinut who like me an "old" 2014 has managed to permanently activate Google maps disabling "remote_hmi" which is precisely the source of the connect. In my opinion we are doing wrong with some adaptions. in an English forum of VW Golf it is mentioned somewhere that to activate google maps we have to modify only 3 adaptions ... If you want, to whom we are interested, we can talk about this via email without "dirtying" the forum .... my email [email protected]


----------



## ColinG

Jacopo79 said:


> ColinG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Nav retrofitted by hazzydayz in the UK and after every now and the I get TMCpro come up,
> 
> I assumed they set the number in there, and I think it's set to 15, i haven't changed that part, I'm not with the car right now to double check, I can do that tomorrow for you.
> 
> Now you mention it, when I had the google maps overlay, it did show traffic info as well and tmcpro in the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you mate. I am in Italy and I am trying with number 3 in Fee based traffic (Tmc). The mistery goes on...
> PS do you use hot spot & client for trying to use Google maps??
Click to expand...

It's set to 15 in mine

And yes using iPhone hotspot. I am wondering if this is really the problem. It seems to struggle to set up the data connection sometimes, and perhaps it is timing out on some connection. I have a mifi box I will switch out to see if I can get a more consistent initial connection for data. Do we know what the people who have it working are connecting to for data? Android? Are you using an iPhone?


----------



## Jacopo79

ColinG said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColinG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Nav retrofitted by hazzydayz in the UK and after every now and the I get TMCpro come up,
> 
> I assumed they set the number in there, and I think it's set to 15, i haven't changed that part, I'm not with the car right now to double check, I can do that tomorrow for you.
> 
> Now you mention it, when I had the google maps overlay, it did show traffic info as well and tmcpro in the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you mate. I am in Italy and I am trying with number 3 in Fee based traffic (Tmc). The mistery goes on...
> PS do you use hot spot & client for trying to use Google maps??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's set to 15 in mine
> 
> And yes using iPhone hotspot. I am wondering if this is really the problem. It seems to struggle to set up the data connection sometimes, and perhaps it is timing out on some connection. I have a mifi box I will switch out to see if I can get a more consistent initial connection for data. Do we know what the people who have it working are connecting to for data? Android? Are you using an iPhone?
Click to expand...

Hi mate..... Why don't you ask to hazzydays how to activate Google maps?? I think they will help you if you have bought the Navi!!!! 
Thank you for the number!! You live in England??


----------



## Toshiba

If it doesn't have a valid paid for licence it's software theft..

Those that have paid someone to activate the software should follow up with whoever activated it - Sounds like they have pirated copyrighted software on your behalf... and that would still mean you don't have a legal right to use the software.

Check the invoice provided too for the work they carried out.


----------



## Jacopo79

This evening Google maps goes for 2 minutes without connection... Then puff!!! Goes down and come back the horrible map standard... Is the same problem reported by Audinut that he had resolved.... It must be an adaption wrong.... But which??????????? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

"my pirated software doesnt work, help" :lol:


----------



## lewtontric

Hello my friends, I need some help, I want to deactivate the leaving light (when I lock the car and the light stay on for some seconds) on the coming/leaving function, can anyone help me how to do this? Thanks and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## jamie2605

anyone Managed to code the auto main beam on a 2016 tt .. struggling with what I can find on here I don't seem to have the fernlicht assistant part in module 09

Any help would be much appreciated could someone maybe pm me the code to open the document for it

Cheers
Jamie


----------



## jamie2605

Could someone who's done it possibly give me the password?
Would be much appreciated

Cheers
Jamie


----------



## lewtontric

lewtontric said:


> Hello my friends, I need some help, I want to deactivate the leaving light (when I lock the car and the light stay on for some seconds) on the coming/leaving function, can anyone help me how to do this? Thanks and sorry for my bad english.


Anyone can help me? And if anyone can send me the passwords of the documents I will apreciate so much.


----------



## ckooz

migzy said:


> got G meter working
> 
> 
> 
> slowly but surely getting the bits added
> 
> Migzy -)


 How exactly? I have a 2015 TTS


----------



## ckooz

AlbertoAK said:


> VorsprungDur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbertoAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello partners
> Has anyone discovered how to disable the automatic raising and lowering of the rear spoiler and do it manually?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a safety feature, I would be amazed if it was possible, if it is then it's inadvisable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These people are capable of doing it with VCDS, but of course ... $$$
> 
> https://www.cargrade.at/codierungsliste-audi-tt-8s/
> 
> I would like to deactivate it to verify something strange that happens when I manually activate it. The heating of the rear window is turned on ....
> 
> When it does it automatically it does not happen.
> 
> I'm sure it's some BIT the module 09 ... now, what ??
> 
> The "mini" rear wing can help a little in rear aerodynamics. But it is not life or death to go with the down to 200km / H ...
Click to expand...

OBD11

(09) Central Electrics
Adaptions

tt_spoiler
Set no spoiler or fixed spoiler


----------



## Cale262

Can someone send me the password for the high beam assist pdf. I tried messaging the OP but says the user doesn't exist.

TIA, Cheers!


----------



## Macauley

Does anyone have the updated methods to:

- Turn third brake light on with DRL
- Turn off DRL with menu on VC

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## andreasph

Hi,

could anyone send me the pwd for the HBA pdf, please?

There was a post in this thread with a coding to open/close the roof (roadster) with the remote control. Can anyone confirm that it works?


----------



## andreasph

Macauley said:


> Does anyone have the updated methods to:
> 
> - Turn off DRL with menu on VC


Enable DRL via MMI

Unit 9
security access 31347
adaption

search in the menu for:
(2) Daytime Running Lights - Tagfahrlicht Aktivierung durch BAP oder Bedienfolge moeglich --> change to active


----------



## AlbertoAK

ckooz said:


> OBD11
> 
> (09) Central Electrics
> Adaptions
> 
> tt_spoiler
> Set no spoiler or fixed spoiler


OK thanks!!! I will try it !!!


----------



## AlbertoAK

@ckooz

nothing. Only appear in adaptation those 2 options.

------ Spoiler komfortsenken des spoiler ueber schliesszylinder FT -- Opciones (Inactivo - Activo)
------ Spoiler einfahrunterdrueckung nach manuellem ausfahren -- Opciones (Inactivo - Activo)

activating those 2 options. BINGO !!!

The aleron stays always up until you want. It does not go down when it goes below 80km / h.


----------



## Macauley

Is it possible to activate the heated seats without turning the engine on?


----------



## 95wildtt

Hi, 
New to this forum... WOW!
Great info on a bunch of cool coding options, thanks!

I've seen references to the removal of the brake light blink with dynamic turn signals, but can't seem to find the coding for doing this. 
I did see the section on the first page for changing the phase with the turn signal, and also using the fog light section, but can't see how to turn the brake light blink off with the dynamic turn signal.

I apologize in advance if I am missing this info, please point me to it...
I've been able to add the oil level in the MMI as well as turn off the headlights for the welcome home, also the annoying seat belt chime.

I'm using VCDS 18.9

Thanks in advance,
John
2018 TTS US Spec


----------



## phazer

Hi,

Welcome to the forum.

I would suspect that you can't stop the brake light blink. On the Golf Mk7 you could code it out but on the facelift Mk7.5 the lights are hard wired to do the blink with the indicators. The units are different to those in the UK and Europe. I mention the Golf as I expect the TT to be the same.


----------



## 95wildtt

Figured it out... 
Hope this can help someone else as well.

This coding will disable the Brake Light and Rear Fogs blink with the dynamic turns on a US Spec MK3 TT.
You will only have the dynamic turn signal and no brake or fogs when you use the signal or hazards.
At least it worked on my 2018 TTS, your mileage may vary. 










*-rear brake & fog lights stop blinking with the turn indicator*
** You can try the changes on only 1 light and see if they work correctly, you don't have to do all of them at once**
Unit 9 (Central Electronics)
security access 31347
Adaption
Find in the menu: 
(Left Brake Light)
Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion A 20 leave Brake Light
Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion B 20 change to Brake Light
Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion C 20 change to Not Active

(Right Brake Light)
Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion A 21 leave Brake Light
Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion B 21 change to Brake Light
Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion C 21 change to Not Active

(Left Fog Light)
Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion A 20 leave Brake Light
Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion B 20 change to Brake Light
Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion C 20 change to Not Active

(Right Fog Light)
Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion A 21 leave Brake Light
Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion B 21 change to Brake Light
Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 21 change to Not Active


----------



## phazer

Fair play, have to say I'm surprised but nice work.


----------



## StretchinPA

95wildtt said:


> Figured it out...
> Hope this can help someone else as well.
> 
> This coding will disable the Brake Light and Rear Fogs blink with the dynamic turns on a US Spec MK3 TT.
> You will only have the dynamic turn signal and no brake or fogs when you use the signal or hazards.
> At least it worked on my 2018 TTS, your mileage may vary.
> 
> 
> 
> *-rear brake & fog lights stop blinking with the turn indicator*
> ** You can try the changes on only 1 light and see if they work correctly, you don't have to do all of them at once**
> Unit 9 (Central Electronics)
> security access 31347
> Adaption
> Find in the menu:
> (Left Brake Light)
> Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion A 20 leave Brake Light
> Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion B 20 change to Brake Light
> Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion C 20 change to Not Active
> 
> (Right Brake Light)
> Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion A 21 leave Brake Light
> Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion B 21 change to Brake Light
> Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion C 21 change to Not Active
> 
> (Left Fog Light)
> Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion A 20 leave Brake Light
> Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion B 20 change to Brake Light
> Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion C 20 change to Not Active
> 
> (Right Fog Light)
> Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion A 21 leave Brake Light
> Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion B 21 change to Brake Light
> Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 21 change to Not Active


Are your rear turn signals amber stock or did you change the color as well? I have a 2017 and mine are red.


----------



## 95wildtt

StretchinPA said:


> 95wildtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Figured it out...
> 
> Are your rear turn signals amber stock or did you change the color as well? I have a 2017 and mine are red.
Click to expand...

They are red, they just look amber in the photo...


----------



## StretchinPA

95wildtt said:


> StretchinPA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95wildtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Figured it out...
> 
> Are your rear turn signals amber stock or did you change the color as well? I have a 2017 and mine are red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are red, they just look amber in the photo...
Click to expand...

That's a shame.

The instructions worked for my 2017 however the fog light settings were slightly different with how they were numbered,

Thanks for the write up.


----------



## 95wildtt

Hi,

Wanted to report back on another update.

I was able to successfully replace my dynamic red LED tail lights with the OLEDs (amber turn signals), on my 2018 TTS.
The best news, and a nice surprise, is that the Welcome animation does work!








The OLEDs are plug & play if you already have the dynamic LED tail lights.
You have all of the needed wiring and it's a simple 30 minute job to do the replacement.
View attachment Removing Tail Lights.pdf


If you want to have the OLED panels and LED Strip at the bottom on all of the time (DRLs) here is the coding:
*-rear DRLs*
Unit 09
Security access 31347
Adaptation
Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion D 23 change to Daytime Running Lights
Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion D 24 change to Daytime Running Lights









Part Numbers: 8S0945207 and 8S0945208
Here is my source for the OLEDs: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/303032105687
*Norbert Ipacs
[email protected]*
*Absolutely Awesome Customer Service* and very fast (3 days) shipment (tell him 95wildtt sent you and he will work with you on the price/shipping)...

Thanks again for all of the help,
John


----------



## StretchinPA

95wildtt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wanted to report back on another update.
> 
> I was able to successfully replace my dynamic red LED tail lights with the OLEDs (amber turn signals), on my 2018 TTS.
> The best news, and a nice surprise, is that the Welcome animation does work!
> View attachment 2
> 
> The OLEDs are plug & play if you already have the dynamic LED tail lights.
> You have all of the needed wiring and it's a simple 30 minute job to do the replacement.
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> If you want to have the OLED panels and LED Strip at the bottom on all of the time (DRLs) here is the coding:
> *-rear DRLs*
> Unit 09
> Security access 31347
> Adaptation
> Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion D 23 change to Daytime Running Lights
> Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion D 24 change to Daytime Running Lights
> 
> 
> Part Numbers: 8S0945207 and 8S0945208
> Here is my source for the OLEDs:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-AUDI-T...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> *Norbert Ipacs
> [email protected]*
> *Absolutely Awesome Customer Service* and very fast (3 days) shipment (tell him 95wildtt sent you and he will work with you on the price/shipping)...
> 
> Thanks again for all of the help,
> John


I received the lights today, they installed very easily, and they work flawlessly.
2017 MY with a late 2016 production date. I didn't have to change anything with VCDS to have the DRL portion work.

I must have watched the animation 50 times after installing them. 

Thanks for the info!

The seller was great as well.


----------



## 95wildtt

> I didn't have to change anything with VCDS to have the DRL portion work.


Hi,
I'm guessing you are not in NA... If you are, do the rear DRLs work with the switch in "0"?

Thanks and enjoy the OLEDs.
John


----------



## StretchinPA

95wildtt said:


> I didn't have to change anything with VCDS to have the DRL portion work.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I'm guessing you are not in NA... If you are, do the rear DRLs work with the switch in "0"?
> 
> Thanks and enjoy the OLEDs.
> John
Click to expand...

I do have a NA car and was mistaken, I did end up making the VCDS change.

So I'm under the assumption that since the lights are on for DRL they won't trigger the animation when the headlights come on automatically? I was concerned I would be going under a tunnel or bridge while driving and the animation would trigger.


----------



## Dino_Donis

AlbertoAK said:


> @ckooz
> 
> nothing. Only appear in adaptation those 2 options.
> 
> ------ Spoiler komfortsenken des spoiler ueber schliesszylinder FT -- Opciones (Inactivo - Activo)
> ------ Spoiler einfahrunterdrueckung nach manuellem ausfahren -- Opciones (Inactivo - Activo)
> 
> activating those 2 options. BINGO !!!
> 
> The aleron stays always up until you want. It does not go down when it goes below 80km / h.


Hi Good job. Does this tweak also prevent the spoiler from going down if say it is up when you turn the ignition off, then if you turn the ignition back on and pull away without pressing the spoiler button the spoiler goes down at low speed (around 15mph)???


----------



## 95wildtt

StretchinPA said:


> 95wildtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have to change anything with VCDS to have the DRL portion work.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a NA car and was mistaken, I did end up making the VCDS change.
> 
> So I'm under the assumption that since the lights are on for DRL they won't trigger the animation when the headlights come on automatically? I was concerned I would be going under a tunnel or bridge while driving and the animation would trigger.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The animation is only during the Welcome/unlock process, and doesn't happen when you turn the lights on or off.

Thanks,
John


----------



## AlbertoAK

Dino_Donis said:


> AlbertoAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ckooz
> 
> nothing. Only appear in adaptation those 2 options.
> 
> ------ Spoiler komfortsenken des spoiler ueber schliesszylinder FT -- Opciones (Inactivo - Activo)
> ------ Spoiler einfahrunterdrueckung nach manuellem ausfahren -- Opciones (Inactivo - Activo)
> 
> activating those 2 options. BINGO !!!
> 
> The aleron stays always up until you want. It does not go down when it goes below 80km / h.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Good job. Does this tweak also prevent the spoiler from going down if say it is up when you turn the ignition off, then if you turn the ignition back on and pull away without pressing the spoiler button the spoiler goes down at low speed (around 15mph)???
Click to expand...

I have to do more tests ...
Because at 130km / h it goes up alone, but then when it drops below 80km / h it does not go down by itself. You have to hit the button ...

On the other hand, if you press it to go up, it will not go down again ...

I have to discover how to up and down it without touching the button (as original). And if you press it to go up, do not get off until you press it again ...


----------



## andreasph

I've retrofitted the light/rain sensor along with the auto light switch. 
What do I need to code in VCDS to make it work like from factory?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## StraySheep

Does anyone know how to enable closing both windows using remote lock button for 2018 TT?

In US/Canada, you can open both windows using remote unlock button when it's enabled in MMI.
But to close, you have to touch and hold the lock sensor in the door handle. I guess it's a safety feature because it makes the person to be beside the car when closing windows.

However, I see that Euro owners can close both windows using remote as well.

I am trying to figure out which adaptation to change.
I think it's something under 09 Central Electrics -> ZV Komfort.
By default, 'Comfort opening' -> not active and 'Comfort closing' -> active.

I changed 'Comfort opening' -> active, but didn't do anything.

Please help. Thank you


----------



## Rapture

Hi All, Great forum thread.

I would like to confirm. I have tried the coding for DRL brightness while turn signals are on and it does not work.

Does this coding only work on cars that do not have Matrix LED or Normal (U.S.) LED lights?

If this is the case, could the first page of this thread be updated with that information?

Thanks,


----------



## wimmy1

Will hopefully doing a few of these on my MY18 TT today.

Can anyone DM me the password for the HBA?

Also, any that I may have issues with and shouldn't try?

Thanks


----------



## StretchinPA

Rapture said:


> Hi All, Great forum thread.
> 
> I would like to confirm. I have tried the coding for DRL brightness while turn signals are on and it does not work.
> 
> Does this coding only work on cars that do not have Matrix LED or Normal (U.S.) LED lights?
> 
> If this is the case, could the first page of this thread be updated with that information?
> 
> Thanks,


Since the non matrix headlights don't dim, but rather turn off, the brightness coding will not work. I haven't seen a way to keep the DRL on while the turn signal is active as of yet.


----------



## Rapture

StretchinPA said:


> Rapture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, Great forum thread.
> 
> I would like to confirm. I have tried the coding for DRL brightness while turn signals are on and it does not work.
> 
> Does this coding only work on cars that do not have Matrix LED or Normal (U.S.) LED lights?
> 
> If this is the case, could the first page of this thread be updated with that information?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Since the non matrix headlights don't dim, but rather turn off, the brightness coding will not work. I haven't seen a way to keep the DRL on while the turn signal is active as of yet.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. I would think though that since the headlight DRL's are LED's that they would be able to dim similar to how you can set the rear center brake light to dim which I have done. Some people have suggested in this thread that Audi has simply blocked any capability to code this dimming on any of the LED based headlights for the TT, but it seems to work for Non LED headlights (which I believe still have LED DRL's?).

Maybe we just have not found the right parameter to keep the DRL lit when the blinker is activated?

I know when I looked at my coding while trying this mod, the first 2 settings for VLB10, and VRB21 were already set at 28 (the suggested change was to 30). The Second 2 settings for LB4 and RB32 were already set at 100 (the suggestion was 30, which I assume is dimmer than 100). These 2 setting appear to only change brightness, but there doesn't seem to be any coding suggestion to actually leave the DRL on when the blinker is activated. Again, maybe Audi is blocking that, or maybe we just have not found that option yet?


----------



## RuuTT

StretchinPA said:


> Since the non matrix headlights don't dim, but rather turn off, the brightness coding will not work. I haven't seen a way to keep the DRL on while the turn signal is active as of yet.


This is incorrect. I have a MY2016 TTS with LED and a MY2019 TTRS with matrix LED, I coded both myself to keep the DRL on with the turn signal so it is definitely possible


----------



## 95wildtt

> This is incorrect. I have a MY2016 TTS with LED and a MY2019 TTRS with matrix LED, I coded both myself to keep the DRL on with the turn signal so it is definitely possible


Hi RuuTT,
Where are you located, wondering if this is another "NA Only Feature/Limitation" like the functions of the OLEDs...??
Can you remember what you did for the coding on the TTS?

I also tried the coding on the first page:


> *DRL brightness while turn indicators are on*
> Unit 9
> adaption
> "(18)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert GH 2,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
> "(18)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert GH 3,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
> "(18)-Leuchte4TFL LB4-Dimmwert GH 4,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
> "(18)-Leuchte5 TFL RB32-Dimmwert GH 5,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max


My results were exactly as Rapture stated on my 2018 TTS, NA Spec.

Thanks


----------



## RuuTT

95wildtt said:


> This is incorrect. I have a MY2016 TTS with LED and a MY2019 TTRS with matrix LED, I coded both myself to keep the DRL on with the turn signal so it is definitely possible
> 
> 
> 
> Hi RuuTT,
> Where are you located, wondering if this is another "NA Only Feature/Limitation" like the functions of the OLEDs...??
> Can you remember what you did for the coding on the TTS?
> My results were exactly as Rapture stated on my 2018 TTS, NA Spec.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Hi,

Then I suspect it might be a NA-only "feature" as I live in Holland. It might still be possible, but likely you'll have to use another adaptation to get it working. Probably the designation for the DRL is named differently, you could try to play around with other "dimmwert" adaptations with current value 0. I used the coding in the start post in both cases to get it working on mine.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Mine worked from the coding on the first page

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95wildtt

ReTTro fit said:


> Mine worked from the coding on the first page


Hi ReTTro,
From the front plate in your Signature Pic, I see you are also not in NA...
This is really starting to look like a limitation of the NA front lights.

Thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit

Therefore there must be another adaption that your missing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rapture

ReTTro fit said:


> Therefore there must be another adaption that your missing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A question for both ReTTro fit and RuuTT.

It doesn't actually indicate on the first page of the thread whether the DRL's remained on (Full Brightness) with the blinker prior to doing this coding but my assumption is that for both of your cars the DRL turned off when the blinker went on prior to the coding? if so, then as you state there must be another adaptation that requires a different parameter to allow the DRL to remain "on" to begin with which is coded differently on your cars versus our cars.

I'm new to this, but is there a way to "print" off how this part of your cars software is coded so that we could compare this to our NA models? I would find it difficult to believe that Audi would "block" this capability completely, as how may people other than fanatics like us would dig into this so deeply?

I've always thought when I see the NA Audi's "wink" like they do, that they look like something is broken, and believe the dimming of the LED makes a lot more sense.

Thanks,


----------



## RuuTT

Rapture said:


> A question for both ReTTro fit and RuuTT.
> 
> It doesn't actually indicate on the first page of the thread whether the DRL's remained on (Full Brightness) with the blinker prior to doing this coding but my assumption is that for both of your cars the DRL turned off when the blinker went on prior to the coding? if so, then as you state there must be another adaptation that requires a different parameter to allow the DRL to remain "on" to begin with which is coded differently on your cars versus our cars.
> 
> Thanks,


Correct, prior to coding the DRL turned off on the moment the indicator became active. With the adaptation, you can adjust wether it should be fully on or dimly lit during indicating. The "SL" ones are in case of "StandLicht" as the germans call it, the light switch in position three with DRL running on the front and rear lights also on. The two "TFL" ones are for "TagFahrLicht" so DRL, the situation where the light switch is in the "off" position with DRL lighting in front and depending on the market rear lights active aswell.

Probably the adaptation channels are mapped differently in NA, you should be able to find another channel which has a 0 value in your configuration.


----------



## vaporgen3

Hello, can i get the hba password?

Also i have a my16 TTS, i know regular TT cant get TTRS rev counter animation(changing colors) but can TTS get it, if it can what is the code? Thanks


----------



## cheechy

Ok for some reason getting a static error for the hba module not communicating.

Tried following on first page but something has changed.

Equally as happy to turn this off now as to get it fully working.

Car did not come with hba but instructions don't really go into reverting back?


----------



## Nrogers98

Anyone have password for hba thanks


----------



## CloudIX

Thanks for all the info! Looking forward to coding my 18TTRS.

I was wondering if anyone knew where to disable the electronic spoiler?


----------



## moro anis

Isn't the spoiler fixed on the RS?


----------



## coper31

Can someone please tell me the password for HBA and CH/LH pdfs?

I would like to try some of your codings - many thanks for the great description!


----------



## chelspeed

moro anis said:


> Isn't the spoiler fixed on the RS?


The normal folding spoiler is a no cost option.


----------



## cheechy

Was hba for my 2017 onwards ever verified?

It did work on my 2016my tts (all be it it eventually recorded a permanent issue that did not affect how it worked) but that car has been replaced.


----------



## Km6rff

Kenny. said:


> I would like to try the high beam assist and the traffic sign recognition, can anyone give me the password for the pdf.
> Does ManuTT/noname still come on the forum? If yes could you PM me the password.
> Thanks in advance
> Ken


Hi. Still trying to find the password for the High Beam Assist. PDF. Did you have any success finding it?

Regards

Km6rff


----------



## giusemanuel

Is there any coding for reset service after oil change? I did not see it on the first page list.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## StraySheep

Great news for all you North American TT owners, I have finally figured out one of the most wanted mod to eliminate the DRL wink with front turn signals when switch position is at 0. (ie. Keeping the DRL on with front turn signals). Bad news is that your TT won't look as cute as before during the day because you won't be able to wink at opposing drivers with your turn signal on.
Mine is a 2018 TT RS from Canada and the changes are done using OBDeleven, I believe it should work just fine for all North American MK3 TT's.

For Left side headlight:
*Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> Leuchte2SL VLB10 -> Dimmwert CD 2 -> change value from 0 to a number less than 100.*
Set to 28 will have same brightness as when the switch is turned to parking light with turn signal on. I use 50. 100 is exact same brightness as DRL, ie. Your DRL will remain same brightness with turn signal.
*Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> Leuchte4TFL LB4 -> Dimming Direction CD 4 -> change valve to maximize*

For Right side headlight:
*Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> Leuchte3SL VRB21 -> Dimmwert CD 3 -> change value from 0 to a number less than 100.
Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> Leuchte5 TFL RB32 -> Dimming Direction CD 5 -> change valve to maximize*
That's it.

Other useful settings I also found during this DRL investigation.
When LED headlights are on the DRL is also on with a fixed brightness of 28 regardless if the turn signal is on or off. If you want to change this value, do this.

For Left side headlight:
*Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> Leuchte2SL VLB10 -> Dimmwert EF 2 -> change value from 28 to a number less than 100.* I use 50 to match my DRL brightness with turn signal on when headlight is off.

For Right side headlight:
*Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> Leuchte3SL VRB10 -> Dimmwert EF 3 -> change value from 28 to a number less than 100.*

My Canadian TT RS does not have the option in MMI menu to turn off DRL completely, not sure if US is the same. But if you want the ability to turn off DRL in MMI menu, do this.

*Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> Aussenlicht_Front -> Tagfahrlicht Aktivierung durch BAP oder Bedienfolge moeglich -> change value to active*
Then check in the MMI under vehicle settings -> exterior lights, you should see an additional item with check box to allow you to turn off DRL.

Not really useful in most situations, but if you want to be completely dark at night, this will turn off DRL with light switch in 0 position. Stealth mode. Note that it's illegal to turn off DRL in Canada, so use at your own discretion.

Not sure why my Canadian TTRS does not have the option to bring the front wipers into service position in the MMI menu, but if you want to have the option do this via MMI, do this.

*Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> Front_wiper -> Menuesteuerung Frontwischer -> change to active*

In North American, due to safety reasons, you can only open both windows with the remote when press and hold unlock, but NOT close both windows when press and hold lock. You can only close both windows by touching and holding the sensor on either door handle.
To enable remote close both windows by press and hold the lock button, do this.

*Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> ZV Komfort -> Funk Komfort schliessen -> change to active*

By default, your remote key fob buttons are disabled after you press the engine start button once or engine is running. If you want to enable the use of your remote buttons while engine is on (this can be useful if you want to keep the vehicle running when the driver needs to step out), do this.

*Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> ZV allgemein -> Funk bei Klemme 15 ein -> change to active*

Unfortunately, I tried looking for the ability to have dynamic front turn signal, there is a setting in Aussenlicht_Front that can set dynamic turn signal active, but it didn't do anything to the front turn signals. Therefore, I believe it's hardware related (only available with matrix headlight) as others already mentioned.

*I will continue to update this post as I find more features that I changed to my 2018 TTRS.

Below is a list of features I want to do but haven't figured out yet. Any help will be appreciated.*
- Front dynamic turn signals (don't think it's possible without Matrix headlights that are not sold in North America).
- Enable power fold mirror at any vehicle speed. By default, when my speed is above ~50 km/hr, the power fold mirror feature is disabled.
- Sport Exhaust Flaps position memory. By default, the sport exhaust flap is always closed after engine start regardless of the audi select mode. Very annoying to always have to press the exhaust button to open the flaps to enjoy the exhaust sounds.


----------



## Jannerman

cheechy said:


> Was hba for my 2017 onwards ever verified?
> 
> It did work on my 2016my tts (all be it it eventually recorded a permanent issue that did not affect how it worked) but that car has been replaced.


Yep, I did it on mine


----------



## Gh0sty

Did anyone post the HBA coding as opposed to having the password? Manu's long gone isnt he?


----------



## cheechy

Sorry on a bit of a crusade regarding warranty...

I get 100% that a ecu remap will leave a signature, does switching on stuff like hba do likewise even if you turn it off before visiting the dealer?

Just really want to verify before I go touching the new car....


----------



## Toshiba

Ultimately that's up to Audi, no one here can give you that guarantee but these are just software setting and Audi can simply reset everything to 'as was from the factory' if needed so you won't have an issue..


----------



## cheechy

Toshiba said:


> Ultimately that's up to Audi, no one here can give you that guarantee but these are just software setting and Audi can simply reset everything to 'as was from the factory' if needed so you won't have an issue..


More of a question around leaving a signature... are changes logged... I'm guessing somewhere they must be?


----------



## phazer

A full parameter scan where the car is hooked up and the data (all of it, including live ecu data for boost levels etc) is compared with that held by Audi HQ only tends to happen for a mega warranty claim such as engine rebuild/replacement or new gearbox.

Software settings for HBA etc aren't going to be an issue, when they connect to their usual software if there's an update it'll apply the new code and all settings as per factory. You'll lose your coding but you can re-do it afterwards.

I suppose there's always a chance that if the VC goes nuts and they can see you've tampered they could get funny, you could argue the toss by restoring original settings and showing it's still bonkers and asking them to demonstrate it was your coding that's made it go wrong in the first place?


----------



## tintin65

Hi - I'm in a bit of a catch 22. Trying to contact noname for password to HBA coding on my TTS but no access to messages. My member email is [email protected]. Can anyone help? Apologies if I've broken any protocols but I can't see a way round posting this request. Unless of course an administrator can give me access to private messaging. Love my TTS roadster - a bit noisier than my Mk 2 though not in a good way. I'm assuming that the larger boot has compromised tyre noise a bit though it has improved now that I have Pilots on after the poor tyres that came with the car as original fitments.


----------



## Gh0sty

tintin65 said:


> Hi - I'm in a bit of a catch 22. Trying to contact noname for password to HBA coding on my TTS but no access to messages. My member email is [email protected]. Can anyone help? Apologies if I've broken any protocols but I can't see a way round posting this request. Unless of course an administrator can give me access to private messaging. Love my TTS roadster - a bit noisier than my Mk 2 though not in a good way. I'm assuming that the larger boot has compromised tyre noise a bit though it has improved now that I have Pilots on after the poor tyres that came with the car as original fitments.


You need to read the section at the top, if you contribute to the market fund, you get full access.


----------



## Gh0sty

Can someone PM me the password?
:lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Chunkka

noname said:


> I open a thread where ask questions about coding, or if you need help with electrical schemes or how to remove parts of the car.
> 
> Summary:
> *-DRL brightness while turn indicators are on*
> *-High Beam Assist* (until my16, my17 is being tested)
> *-Coming/Leaving home*
> *-Disable the open door sound while the engine on*
> *-Adjust the time length for the step 3 heating seats*
> *-Adjust the temperature thresholds of any step heating seats*
> *-Coming/leaving home Without Low Beams,just drl*
> *-Enable acoustic signal locking/unlocking the car*
> *-Delay window rolling power when opening door*
> *-Visual acknowledgment when all doors are locked/windows closed*
> *-Show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse*
> *-Increase the led intensity (when low beam are on)*
> *-Increase the led intensity (the same above but when coming/leaving home is active)*
> *-Third brake light always on or only with drl/low beam on*
> *-Rear stop blinking (together or opposite) with the turn indicator*
> *-Rear turn indicator blinking (together or opposite) with the rear fog light*
> *-Change how many days in advance you receive the service countdown alarm*
> *-Turn down the passenger mirror in R*
> *-Deactivate fasten belt sound and symbol*
> *-Enable g-meter*
> *-Set the exhaust valve often open*
> *-Laptimer*
> *-Turn indicators, number of blinkers*
> *-Traffic signs recognition* updated '17
> *-Disable automatic reset for the auto high beam assist*
> *-Emergency flashing indicators when brake*
> *-Enable/disable drl via mmi*
> *-change the speed activation and deactivation of auto full beam*
> *-Change the length/delay time of the headlight washer*
> *-Change the sound actuator volume*
> *-Add red zone in the revs counter, font numbers like TTs and logo TTs/TTrs* my15-my16
> *-Automatic closing windows when raining after Park*
> *-Copy a mp3 cd from the MMI unit to the jukebox*
> *-Differential lock threshold*
> *-Close mirrors when we lock the car*
> *-Disable auto engaging parking sensors in traffic*
> *-Automatically car closes by itself when we close the door with engine and ignition off*
> *-change quality oil for service DIY*
> *-Map of any light in the car*
> *-Fix an error that causes the "number of keys paired to the car" info disappear after some coding*
> *-Lock the car with the engine on*
> *-Service position front wiper on MMI*
> *-Disable start&stop system*
> *-show the oil level on the MMI* doesn't work on the TT
> *-Enable torque and power graph from TTrs* if they appear, don't work before my18
> 
> *>>Under testing<< Coding that you can test but I can't guarantee they will work like the other above*
> 
> -unlock video in motion
> -expanded electronic differential threshold
> -air recycle sensitivity
> -counter steer force
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1 engine
> 2 auto transmission
> 3 abs
> 5 access/start authorization
> 5F info electrics
> 8 auto hvac
> 9 central electrics
> 10 park/steer assist
> 14 susp. electr.
> 16 steering wheel
> 17 instruments
> 42 driver door (may be inverted with 52, I have RHD)
> 52 passenger door
> 55 headlight range
> A5 front camera
> 
> *DRL brightness while turn indicators are on*
> Unit 9
> adaption
> "(18)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert GH 2,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
> "(18)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert GH 3,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
> "(18)-Leuchte4TFL LB4-Dimmwert GH 4,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
> "(18)-Leuchte5 TFL RB32-Dimmwert GH 5,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
> View attachment 4
> 
> 
> if you want the DRL pulse on in the instant the turn indicator is off:
> Unit 9
> adaption
> (16) leuchte 3.....G3 change from blinken rechts activ (beide phasen) to blinken rechts dunkelphase
> 
> *-High Beam Assist (with or without light sensor, front camera required, until my16)* password required, ask me
> View attachment 10
> 
> thanks to who helped me test it:
> Ignorer
> tommyknocker
> stumardy
> View attachment 9
> 
> 
> *-Coming/Leaving home (for TT with xenon)* password required, ask me
> View attachment 16
> 
> 
> *-Disable the open door sound while the engine on* thanks to audinut
> Unit 17
> Adaption
> Find in the menu:
> Ignition active message; actuator
> change to "No display"
> 
> *-Adjust time length for the step 3 heating seats*
> set after how many minutes the seat heating will pass from step 3 to step 2
> Unit 8
> adaption
> ..seat level 3 to level 2 change the value to your choice, standard is 10 minutes
> additionally, we can adjust the time from the step 2 to step 1
> --seat level 2 to level 1 change the value to your choice, standard is 0 minutes
> View attachment 8
> View attachment 7
> 
> 
> *-adjust the temperature thresholds of any step heating seats*
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu:
> (1) to (12) seat heater level current consumption allocation..
> change the value to your choice, even different per each side of the car
> 1 untere, min temperature step 1 left side (driver to me) standard is 18
> 1 obere, max temperature step 1 left side standard is 20
> 2 untere, min temperature step 1 right side standard is 18
> 2 obere, max temperature step 1 right side standard is 20
> 3 untere, min temperature step 2 left side standard is 26
> 3 obere, max temperature step 2 left side standard is 28
> 4 untere, min temperature step 2 right side standard is 26
> 4 obere, max temperature step 2 right side standard is 28
> 5 untere, min temperature step 3 left side standard is 34
> 5 obere, max temperature step 3 left side standard is 36
> 6 untere, min temperature step 3 right side standard is 34
> 6 obere, max temperature step 3 right side standard is 36
> 
> *-coming/leaving home Without Low Beams, just drl* thanks to berk192
> Unit 09
> Security access 31347
> Adaptation
> Find in the menu:
> (10) -Leuchte6ABL LC5-dimming 6 Select CD
> Adjust value 127 to 0
> (11) -Leuchte6ABL LC5 dimming Direction CD 6 Select
> Adjust value to minimize
> (10) -Leuchte7ABL RB1-dimming 7 CD Select
> Adjust value 127 to 0
> (11) -Leuchte7ABL RB1 Dimming Direction CD 7 Select
> Adjust value to minimize
> 
> *-enable acoustic signal locking/unlocking the car* (posted by ZaniCWD, tested and changed by me)
> this coding enables a "big" from the "original Audi alarm" or, if you don't have it, a signal with the car's horn..a bit spooky and noisy in the night but there is the menu on the vc to activate/deactivate this option
> Unit 9
> Security Access 31347
> Adaption
> find in the menu:
> (1) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustische Rückmeldung verriegeln change to active (signal when lock)
> (2) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustische Rückmeldung entreißen change to active (signal when unlock)
> (3) Acknowledgement Signals - Dauer der Akustischen... keep in normal with the original alarm, change to kurz to short a bit the sound
> (7) Acknowledgement Signals - Menuesteuerung akustische Rueckmeldung change to active (enable the menu on the vc)
> (8) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustiche Rueckmeldung global change to active
> (9) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustiche Rueckmeldung signalhorn change to active (show the menu on the vc)
> View attachment 14
> 
> 
> *Delay window rolling power when opening door*
> (this will retain the power so you can roll up /down window with button after ignition off and door opened)
> Unit 9
> adaption
> (14)-Access control 2-Freigabenachlauf FH bei Tueroeffnen abbrechen change to inactive
> 
> *Visual acknowledgment when all doors are locked/windows closed* tanks to ZaniCWD
> keeping pressed the closing button on the key fob, we'll close the windows and once closed, the car will blinks the indicator lights
> Unit 09
> Adaptation
> Security Access 31347
> (5) Acknowledgement Signals - Optische Rueckmeldung Komfortschliessen change to active
> 
> *-show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse*
> Unit 10
> Security Access 71679
> Coding
> Byte 02
> Enable Bit 0
> View attachment 6
> 
> 
> *-Increase the led intensity (when low beam are on)*
> Unit 9
> Security access 31347
> Adaptions
> Find in the menu:
> (6) Leuchte 2SL...dimmwert AB Change the value from 28 to your choice (I use 50)
> (6)-Leuchte3SL...dimmwert AB Change the value from 28 to your choice (I use 50)
> 
> *-Increase the led intensity (the same above but when coming/leaving home is active)*
> Unit 9
> Security Access 31347
> Adaptions
> Find in the menu:
> (10) Leuchte 2SL...dimmwert CD Change the value from 28 to your choice (I use 50)
> (10) Leuchte 3SL...dimmwert CD change the value from 28 to your choice (I use 50)
> 
> *-Third brake light always on or only with drl/low beam on*
> This coding allows to have the third brake on with an intensity of your choice, obviously if you brake, the light is the standard 100%
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu:
> 8 Leuchte22BR MA57 Lichtfunktion C 22 change the value from not active to:
> -active 100%, the light will be always on, in any position of the light switch, even if you turn off drl from the menu and it'll remains on about 20 second after locked the car. it's always on and stop!
> 
> -standlicht allgemein, the light will turn on when low beam lights come on in auto or if you turn on manually position lights or low beam lights.
> the third light will be off during the day with the drl
> 
> 10 Leuchte22BR MA57 Dimmewert CD 22 change the value from 0 to your choice (100 is the max intensity of the third light, my advice is 5)
> 
> if you want the third light always on but, it's possible to deactivate it when the light switch is on 0 and you turn off drl from the drl menu, it's on with the light switch on auto, position and low beam and won't remain on after locked the car, do this coding.
> 8 Leuchte22...C22 change from not active to standlicht allgemein
> 9 Leuchte22...D22 change to daytime running lights
> 10 Leuchte22...CD22 change to the value from 0 to your choice (100 is the max intensity of the third light, my advice is 10)
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> *-rear stop blinking (together or opposite) with the turn indicator*
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu:
> stop together the indicator
> (8)-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion C 20 change the value to Blinken links Hellphase (left stop)
> (8)-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion C 21 change the value to Blinken rechts Hellphase (right stop)
> View attachment 13
> 
> 
> stop opposite the indicator
> (8)-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion C 20 change the value to Blinken links Dunkelphase (left stop)
> (8)-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion C 21 change the value to Blinken rechts Dunkelphase (right stop)
> View attachment 12
> 
> 
> *-rear turn indicator blinking (together or opposite) with the rear fog light*
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu:
> (8)-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion C 26 change the value to Blinken links Hellphase (left rear fog light)
> (8)-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 27 change the value to Blinken rechts Hellphase (right rear fog light)
> View attachment 11
> 
> 
> (8)-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion C 26 change the value to Blinken links Dunkelphase (left rear fog light)
> (8)-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 27 change the value to Blinken rechts Dunkelphase (right rear fog light)
> you know how it works!
> 
> this coding is also possible with the reverse light but I don't like it! for who wants to try...
> (8)-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion C 28 change the value to Blinken links Hellphase (left reverse light)
> (8)-Leuchte29RFL RA64-Lichtfunktion C 29 change the value to Blinken rechts Hellphase (right reverse light)
> if you want to blink the reverse light opposite the indicator, change Hellphase to Dunkelphase
> 
> -since rear stop lights are very bright, if someone wants to activate this coding, I suggest to reduce the light intensity, read below
> in any coding, you can read the letter C (C20,C21,C26 etc)
> Below you can find "...Dimmwert CD.." insert here the intensity of the light that you prefer, 100 is the max
> 
> *-Change how many days in advance you receive the service countdown alarm*
> Unit 17
> adaption
> find in the menu
> Service notification in days and change from 30 days to your taste
> 
> *-turn down the passenger mirror in R*
> Unit 52 (select the passenger unit, it may vary from left drive hand/right drive hand)
> coding
> Byte 4
> enable bit 2
> enable bit 3
> 
> *-deactivate fasten belt sound and symbol*
> Unit 17
> Adaption
> find in the menu "Disable seat belt reminders"
> change value to "yes"
> 
> *-enable g-meter (from TTrs)* thanks to elboobio and his eleven obd
> Unit 17
> Coding
> Byte 10
> enable Bit 2
> it should appear next to the lap timer function but not all cars are compatible, it can be activated but couldn't work or doesn't appear at all!
> View attachment 17
> 
> 
> *-set the exhaust valve often open* I say often because many cars already have this bit deactivated, but the car manages the valve anyway. Best solution is to unplug its connector but with the error on the vag scan
> Unit 01
> Coding
> Byte 9
> disable Bit 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> *-laptimer*
> Unit 17
> coding
> byte 1
> Enable Bit 3
> 
> 
> *-turn indicators, number of blinkers*
> Unit 09
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu "Turn signal control - komfortblinken blinkzyklen"
> Possible values: "2-5"; Default: "3"
> change in a value of your choice
> 
> *-traffic signs recognition, it's required front camera and and navi. without navi, VC will give an error but the coding works anyway*
> 
> Unit A5
> Security Access 20103
> Coding
> Byte01
> Enable Bit 0
> Adaption
> find in the menu "display end of speed limit symbol" change the value to "active"
> find in the menu "display no passing allowed" change the value to "active"
> find in the menu "road sign detection fusion mode" change the value to "fusion"
> find in the menu "display valid additional signs" and check if the value is 00100111
> 
> Unit 17
> Coding
> Byte05
> Enable Bit2
> 
> Traffic signs menu on the vc isn't available in the Europe market
> 
> Reset the MMI
> View attachment 19
> 
> 
> the road signs on the map is provided by the map in your car, so if you don't have traffic signs rec, you'll have the speed limit anyway but, of course, could be not updated with the current speed limit.
> the speed limit on the bottom instead, is supplied by the front camera, updated with what it read (so sometime they can't match the same speed) and it's shown there where you are in any screen on the VC
> View attachment 18
> 
> 
> *-Disable automatic reset for the auto high beam assist*
> Unit 9
> Access 31347
> Adaption
> find in the menu "channel 5 assistance light functions-Fernlichtassistent reset"
> Change to not active
> Now everytime we turn off the car and then on, the high beam assist will remain active
> sometime can happen that the car reset the control anyway but the symbol auto is still on
> 
> *-emergency flashing indicators when brake*
> if we have and emergency brake at a medium-high speed, emergency indicators will blink for a while
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu:
> (18) Dynamic turn signal modes - emergency alert blinken change to active
> 
> *-enable/disable drl via mmi*
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu:
> (2) Daytime Running Lights - Tagfahrlicht Aktivierung durch BAP oder Bedienfolge moeglich change to active
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> *-change the speed activation and deactivation of auto full beam*
> Unit A5
> Security Access 20103
> Adaption
> find in the menu "activation speed for high-beam assistant"
> standard value is 57 km/h, set your speed then ok
> find in the menu "channel speed threshold for high beam recommendation off"
> standard value is 27 km/h, set your speed then ok
> 
> I use 10 and 12..the car uses a tolerance so it doesn't really use those speeds but a bit more
> 
> In the same menu, there is night vehicle activation/deactivation detection brightness..
> Activation, original value 3lx, if you decrease it, full beam will turn on lately, more far from to the car in front of you..and vice versa if you decrease the value
> Deactivation, original value 20lx, if you increase it, full beam will turn off lately, more close to the car in front of you..and vice versa if you decrease the value
> 
> *-change the length/delay time of the headlight washer*
> headlight washer come out "after 1 sec with the respective lever pulled back" or "after 8 times we pull the lever (for less than a sec)"
> we have few parameters to change depending from how do you like:
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu:
> (1) windshield wiper - anzahl betaetigungen.......aktivierung (how many time we have to pull the lever to activate the headlight washer) change the value from 8 to your choice
> (2) windshield wiper - sra verzoegerungszeit (is the delay time before the headlight washer come out, is the 1 sec I talked about above) less is the time, before we have the spray
> (3) windshield wiper - sra waschzeit (is the length time of the headlight washer spray) originally set to 700ms change the value to your choice
> 
> *-change the sound actuator volume*
> Unit A9
> Adaption
> find in the menu actuator volume, default is 100%, change the value of your choice
> 
> *-Add red zone in the revs counter, font numbers like TTs and logo TTs/TTrs when turn off the car*
> this byte 9 is dedicated to the screen logo, any bit is a different model (depending from the car A3->S3->g-tronic A4->S4->RS4 etc), but I can't see the labels.
> 
> For TT (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> enable bit 0 red zone + logo TTs
> enable bit 1 red zone + logo TT (my 2014/2015)
> enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
> enable bit 1 + 2 red zone + logo TT (my 2016)
> reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while
> 
> For TTs (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> disable bit 0 and enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
> reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while
> View attachment 5
> 
> (thanks to tommyknocker's)
> View attachment 15
> 
> 
> *-Automatic closing windows when raining after Park*
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaptions
> find in the menu:
> (15) Access control 2 Regenschliessen_ein aus change the value to active
> (16) Access control 2 Regenschliessen_art change the value to permanent
> (28) Menueusteureung Regenschliessen change the value to active (doesn't appear on our menu)
> do a MMI reset
> 
> select the drop menu on the top and select the number 2 RLFS
> change the coding from 00005D to 07005D


I wonder, if the dynamic rear lights could be enabled only by the VCDS? I mean i have a 2015 TT 8S without the dynamic rear turning lights, and i wonder if they are the same as the ones that has dynamic lights, is the difference just in the VCDS programming?


----------



## giusemanuel

any news about coding of carplay?


----------



## Energie80

Hello this is not working on my 2017 tt, any idea?
Only showing the tts logo not Red zone

For TT (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
Unit 17
Byte 9
enable bit 0 red zone + logo TTs


----------



## kevin#34

question:
does '0 minutes" mean that it will not shift from level 2 to 1, or what?



noname said:


> EDIT
> 
> *-Adjust time length for the step 3 heating seats*
> set after how many minutes the seat heating will pass from step 3 to step 2
> Unit 8
> adaption
> ..seat level 3 to level 2 change the value to your choice, standard is 10 minutes
> additionally, we can adjust the time from the step 2 to step 1
> --seat level 2 to level 1 change the value to your choice, *standard is 0 minutes*
> View attachment 8
> View attachment 7


----------



## pcbbc

kevin#34 said:


> question:
> does '0 minutes" mean that it will not shift from level 2 to 1, or what?


I would assume so...
a) Based on experience, my seat heating stays at 2 if set there,
b) That's the only sensible choice for 0.

Also, I think I remember reading the roadster stays at 3 if the roof is down?


----------



## kevin#34

ok, do you think "0 minutes" value can be set for level 3 too?
many thanks


----------



## djkoopa

Hi, could someone PM me the password for the HBA PDF please 

EDIT: thanks


----------



## mariusz2108

Could someone PM me HBA password?
Many thanks


----------



## Gary1310

Hy Guys, 
I'm the author of the retrofit AUDI TTS exhaust TUTO and now I'm following the modification with the installation of a fixed spoiler. And I can't F***g find the adaptation to code it: not installed 
I have the only 2 parameters in the 9 electric central as said before in this thread: 
Spoiler Einfahrunterdrueckung nach manuellem Ausfahren
Spoiler Komfortsenken des Spoiler ueber Schliesszylinder FT
I don't know if it's coming from my TT or from my vagcom copy cable which is a bit old (vagcom 15.7) but I do not have as one of my friend that have a TT RS 2018 (mine is from 2015) this option in adaptation to set it: spoiler not installed 
*If someone has any clue about how to deactivate completely the rear spoiler on a 2015 TT ?
*
Regards 
GARY


----------



## phazer

This is for an R8 so tread carefully but does it help?

http://germanrush.com/how-to-disable-th ... nostic-sof

I don't have VCDS to confirm for you.


----------



## Gary1310

Thank you for your Answer, but I have seen this post about the R8 but our TT mk3 do not have any 46 module central conv. 
It has been replaced in the facelift TT (mk3) by the 9 central Electric I think if I'm not saying mistakes. 
What is really weird is that my friend having a 2018 TT RS have it in adaptation of the 9 module: Heckspoiler: not installed 
And I do not have it ? So it can come from the cable which is too old, but would be weird too because anyway it has to read the calculators of the car or because my car is from 2015 and only a TT not a RS, the spoiler is hidden in another calculator :?


----------



## phazer

Ah ok, worth a shot. Do you know anyone with a genuine cable to see if there is more available to modify?


----------



## HOGG

Macauley said:


> adey said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you put your foot on the brake pedal and push the handbrake button it should release
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aware of that but I want the handbrake to release automatically without my seatbelt on
Click to expand...

Have it plugged in. Sit on the belt. No harm iff you're just washing it 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary1310

Unfortunately not. I'm in Barcelona for business and I know nobody here that has a vagcom to give a try  
I'm going to an audi dealer on monday for some aesthetic repairs through my insurance I will ask them if they can try giving them the adaptation. But no clue ... 
I was thinking buying odd eleven pro I don't know if anyone has tried it ? on samsung phone ?

Regards


----------



## kronox

Hi everybody,

first of all, thank you for this post.

I have a TT my16 from some weeks ago. I try some codes succesfully 

I have to ask you... i enable torque and power graph i can view it on MMI but it's empty... somebody know why?
Could someone give me the pass to open HBA pdf please?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Energie80

They dont works


----------



## kevin#34

better, they works on '17 YM on


----------



## Energie80

Pics?


----------



## kronox

kronox said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> first of all, thank you for this post.
> 
> I have a TT my16 from some weeks ago. I try some codes succesfully
> 
> I have to ask you... i enable torque and power graph i can view it on MMI but it's empty... somebody know why?
> Could someone give me the pass to open HBA pdf please?
> 
> Thank you very much!


I upload the pictures:

Always empty, with engine on.

Somebody can help me with the password of HBA pdf coding, please??


















I copy URL picture.. I don't know how I can show it.

https://ibb.co/3BZWR3G
https://ibb.co/Yjqn819


----------



## kronox

Can someone help me, please?

Nobody know the pass to open the PDF of high beam??

Do you know if this coding work on my16??



> >>>>>Under testing<<<<< You can test it but I can't guarantee they work like the other above
> 
> HBA for MY17 at the moment the coding is for OBD11 but even with vcds the unit 9 is in German
> 
> OBD11
> unit 09
> Adaptations:
> Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung change to AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS (full beam assistant)
> Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent change to Present (full beam assistant menu)
> 
> Module A5:
> Long coding: byte 2 enable bit 01


----------



## craig_thomas

Can you code the footwell lights to be on when headlights come on?


----------



## Gary1310

Hi Guys again, I'm coming back to you for my problem with this FU***** SPOILER. 
If I knew it I would have never touch it for the price it costed me and the pain in the ass is it to solve the problem 
But anyway now I'm screwed so I'm coming back to everybody to see if we can find a solution.

So as I said on the forum, my intent was to pass from the serie electrical spoiler to a fix one, I tried every coding when the spoiler was plugged with the fix one on it but impossible to block it in closed position so I decided despite the horrible error on the MMI to unplug it time to find a solution.

So I repluged it yesterday to try coding everything, but now impossible to remove the error from the MMI, I have no error on ODBELEVEN( I just bought it because y VCDS was chinese and too old) but still the error on the MMI while it is plug and furthermore as if it was not sufficient the spoiler do not work anymore automatically or by the button ! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So now I don't know where I am with everything as the spoiler is not working at all and I have the error on the MMI --"

I searched for 2 hours in 09 central elec and find in the long coding: rear spoiler: fixed and in instruments 17: heck spoiler not installed: but not working still the error.

If someone has any clue on how to make the error disappear definitely or to make the spoiler work again in the other way.

I think the problem is not material as I have no error in VCDS but from coding --"

If someone has a TT competition or TTS with fixed spoiler that can help me coding everything 

Thank you Guys in advance


----------



## Gary1310

kronox said:


> kronox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> first of all, thank you for this post.
> 
> I have a TT my16 from some weeks ago. I try some codes succesfully
> 
> I have to ask you... i enable torque and power graph i can view it on MMI but it's empty... somebody know why?
> Could someone give me the pass to open HBA pdf please?
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> I upload the pictures:
> 
> Always empty, with engine on.
> 
> Somebody can help me with the password of HBA pdf coding, please??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I copy URL picture.. I don't know how I can show it.
> 
> https://ibb.co/3BZWR3G
> https://ibb.co/Yjqn819
Click to expand...

I've seen something yesterday while searching for my spoiler in instrument 17 long coding about information for the driver to appear in the MMI. 
G meter if I'm not saying shit is not working on normal TT only TTRS or some special version. Mine is even not showing it while activated


----------



## kronox

Gary1310 said:


> I've seen something yesterday while searching for my spoiler in instrument 17 long coding about information for the driver to appear in the MMI.
> G meter if I'm not saying shit is not working on normal TT only TTRS or some special version. Mine is even not showing it while activated


Ok, thanks.

Are you try to see torque and power graph?

On my16, I can see the menu but always empty.


----------



## kevin#34

on my '18 YM, it works, but I read somewhere that is not working on earlier YM



kronox said:


> Gary1310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen something yesterday while searching for my spoiler in instrument 17 long coding about information for the driver to appear in the MMI.
> G meter if I'm not saying shit is not working on normal TT only TTRS or some special version. Mine is even not showing it while activated
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks.
> *Are you try to see torque and power graph?
> On my16, I can see the menu but always empty*.
Click to expand...


----------



## kevin#34

_*turn down the passenger mirror in R*
Unit 52 (select the passenger unit, it may vary from left drive hand/right drive hand)
coding
Byte 4
enable bit 2
enable bit 3_

on my 2018 TTS, I have both bits 2 and 3 factory activated, but mirror does not turn down when reverse is engaged and mirrors knob is on passenger position
any idea why passenger mirror is not turning down?


----------



## Eddtt

Hi, can somebody PM me the passowrd for the HBA.pdf please.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gary1310

Does someone has a clue about HBA with led front light (not matrix) simple one on a 2015 TT?


----------



## Gary1310

I tried to have power and torque on 2015 TT but the only one which is working is time lapser! Impossible even to have it in the menu



kronox said:


> Gary1310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen something yesterday while searching for my spoiler in instrument 17 long coding about information for the driver to appear in the MMI.
> G meter if I'm not saying shit is not working on normal TT only TTRS or some special version. Mine is even not showing it while activated
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks.
> 
> Are you try to see torque and power graph?
> 
> On my16, I can see the menu but always empty.
Click to expand...


----------



## skatingaway

I'm using VCDS v18.9.0 and been successful with several coding attempts. I have a MY16 TT Mk3 with standard electric mirrors and I've tried the following coding listed on the first page of this thread:

-turn down the passenger mirror in R
Unit 52 (select the passenger unit, it may vary from left drive hand/right drive hand)
coding
Byte 4
enable bit 2
enable bit 3

When I select reverse gear with the mirror adjustment knob set to the L (passenger) side, the mirror tilts down. However, I expected the mirror position to return to normal when I took it out of reverse gear but the mirror stays tilted. If I set the mirror adjustment knob to 0 and then back to L, the mirror returns to its normal position. Likewise if I switch off the engine.

Am I missing some other bits in Unit 52, Byte 4? All other bits are set to disabled.


----------



## Dino_Donis

skatingaway said:


> I'm using VCDS v18.9.0 and been successful with several coding attempts. I have a MY16 TT Mk3 with standard electric mirrors and I've tried the following coding listed on the first page of this thread:
> 
> -turn down the passenger mirror in R
> Unit 52 (select the passenger unit, it may vary from left drive hand/right drive hand)
> coding
> Byte 4
> enable bit 2
> enable bit 3
> 
> When I select reverse gear with the mirror adjustment knob set to the L (passenger) side, the mirror tilts down. However, I expected the mirror position to return to normal when I took it out of reverse gear but the mirror stays tilted. If I set the mirror adjustment knob to 0 and then back to L, the mirror returns to its normal position. Likewise if I switch off the engine.
> 
> Am I missing some other bits in Unit 52, Byte 4? All other bits are set to disabled.


I have the mirror dip feature as standard on my TTS, I think you have to move forward at a certain speed before the mirror returns to the normal position.....


----------



## kevin#34

...over 15 km/h, or after ignition off and on


----------



## kronox

I try to active High Beam Assistance on MY16

i try to get the pass of HBA guide of this post, but is impossible... so i try to do it by other way.
I could find this guide for this other post:

*POST: high beam assist activation help *
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1509433



> High Beam Assist
> 
> Unit 9  security access 31347  adaptions
> Unit A5  security access
> 
> Module 09
> Long coding: No long coding at all needed on this module.. I was really surprised by this!!!!
> 
> Adaptations:
> Fernlicht_assistent:
> * Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung: AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS
> * Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent: Present
> *
> * Fernlichtassistent Reset: not active
> *
> * Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent Werkseinstellung: Not present
> *
> * Assistenzfahrlicht, Empfindlichkeit per BAP einstellbar: Present
> 
> *** I only needed to change the two that are highlighted but you can also change "Fernlichtassistent Reset" to "not active" and the Auto Assist will be remembered after switching the ignition off.
> 
> Module A5:
> Long coding: byte 2 value 01 (bit 0 on)
> 
> Unit A5  security access 20103
> change the speed activation and deactivation of auto full beam
> Unit A5
> Security Access 20103
> Adaption
> find in the menu "activation speed for high-beam assistant"
> standard value is 57 km/h, set your speed then ok
> find in the menu "channel speed threshold for high beam recommendation off"
> standard value is 27 km/h, set your speed then ok
> 
> find in the menu:  -activation speed for high beam assistant insert 20 on the blank space below then ok
> -speed threshold for high beam off  insert 10 on the blank space below then ok
> -check if this parameter is on:  main beam assist urban area detection, set on if not
> 
> works on my TTS my17


I have an TT my16 with front signal camera. I use OBD11 to coding.

This guide works on TT my17, and i try it on TT my16. It's not possible, i find this troubles:

1. I can't find in *module 09*, adaptation: "Fernlicht_assistent" 
I try to find with data base language in english and german.

2. When i go to *module A5*, long coding: Byte 02. The guide said to active bite 0
I can find that bite 0 is "mode 01-light assist" but i find that bite 1 is "high beam assist/ dynamic light assist"

3. In *module A5*, adaptation. I only can find "active speed for high-beam assitant" but i can't find "channel speed threshold for high beam recommendation off"

I also see on OBD11 that i have unit 20: high beam assistance. But if i try to active this unit i can access.

Somebody active high beam assist on TT my16???

Thank you!


----------



## skatingaway

kevin#34 said:


> ...over 15 km/h, or after ignition off and on


I should've realised it would be linked to the same trigger that unfolds the mirrors. Thanks for your help, Dino and Kevin.


----------



## Sakurazz

Hi, 
Can I have the password for coming / leaving home pdf? Thanks in advance


----------



## kronox

kronox said:


> I try to active High Beam Assistance on MY16
> 
> i try to get the pass of HBA guide of this post, but is impossible... so i try to do it by other way.
> I could find this guide for this other post:
> 
> *POST: high beam assist activation help *
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1509433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Beam Assist
> 
> Unit 9  security access 31347  adaptions
> Unit A5  security access
> 
> Module 09
> Long coding: No long coding at all needed on this module.. I was really surprised by this!!!!
> 
> Adaptations:
> Fernlicht_assistent:
> * Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung: AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS
> * Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent: Present
> *
> * Fernlichtassistent Reset: not active
> *
> * Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent Werkseinstellung: Not present
> *
> * Assistenzfahrlicht, Empfindlichkeit per BAP einstellbar: Present
> 
> *** I only needed to change the two that are highlighted but you can also change "Fernlichtassistent Reset" to "not active" and the Auto Assist will be remembered after switching the ignition off.
> 
> Module A5:
> Long coding: byte 2 value 01 (bit 0 on)
> 
> Unit A5  security access 20103
> change the speed activation and deactivation of auto full beam
> Unit A5
> Security Access 20103
> Adaption
> find in the menu "activation speed for high-beam assistant"
> standard value is 57 km/h, set your speed then ok
> find in the menu "channel speed threshold for high beam recommendation off"
> standard value is 27 km/h, set your speed then ok
> 
> find in the menu:  -activation speed for high beam assistant insert 20 on the blank space below then ok
> -speed threshold for high beam off  insert 10 on the blank space below then ok
> -check if this parameter is on:  main beam assist urban area detection, set on if not
> 
> works on my TTS my17
> 
> 
> 
> I have an TT my16 with front signal camera. I use OBD11 to coding.
> 
> This guide works on TT my17, and i try it on TT my16. It's not possible, i find this troubles:
> 
> 1. I can't find in *module 09*, adaptation: "Fernlicht_assistent"
> I try to find with data base language in english and german.
> 
> 2. When i go to *module A5*, long coding: Byte 02. The guide said to active bite 0
> I can find that bite 0 is "mode 01-light assist" but i find that bite 1 is "high beam assist/ dynamic light assist"
> 
> 3. In *module A5*, adaptation. I only can find "active speed for high-beam assitant" but i can't find "channel speed threshold for high beam recommendation off"
> 
> I also see on OBD11 that i have unit 20: high beam assistance. But if i try to active this unit i can access.
> 
> Somebody active high beam assist on TT my16???
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

Any news about missing password of PDF from page1 of this post ???


----------



## skatingaway

I've just tried the power and torque gauges on my MY16 TT and it doesn't work for me either. I can see the Sports Displays under the Car menu list and when I select this, the words Engine Data, Power and Torque appear in the centre of the display (where the trip computer data is shown) but there are no gauges shown.


----------



## kevin#34

on my 2018 TTS neither, I can properly see the power&torque gauges but they don't work, always stuck on zero.... however, I could successfully activate the G-meter....


----------



## Macauley

Is there any way to turn on the heated seats without starting the engine?


----------



## Rukka

Can somebody please share the Password for the High Beam Assist PDF document please?

Thank you.


----------



## Asino123

Hi, 
Can I have the password for High Beam Assist pdf? Thanks in advance


----------



## thebears

Ok, just purchased the latest HEXV.2 VCDS dongle an have the latest software installed.

When using the long coder i dont get any information against the BIt: Tick boxes to see what is what? Is this normal?

Also, has anyone got the rear dipping passenger mirror to work on a 2015 TTS, has electric seats (no memory) and doesnt have the folding mirrors. If anyone has it working please tell me how. Im scared of kerbing wheel.


----------



## Asino123

Hi, I have a 2015 TT with heated mirrors but not electrically reclosable. The change I made a friend of mine, the codes present in the forum and works correctly. Greetings.


----------



## jonnieb2018

I will be installing the power folding mirrors and coding. Just looking in the long coding of the instruments module there are a number of options.

Would any of these work if they were 'ticked' or not?


----------



## lassedyrholm

Does anyone know if its possible to activate coming home/ leaving home feature in daylight through VCDS? In other words always have it light up on unlock.

I have disabled high beams on my MK3 for coming home/ leaving home feature, so its only DRL's which light up. Looks so cool and I would like it to light up everytime I unlock the car, not depending on amount of sunlight.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jonnieb2018

I was able to adjust the lux level settings for the main beam headlights as the high beams kept coming on when cars were approaching (on auto high beam assist).

Maybe a lux setting for the DRls somewhere?
[09 - Cent. Elect.]


----------



## Rapture

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone tell me how to change the VC display of the Direct TPMS to PSI from KPA?

2018 TT RS.

Thanks,


----------



## Rapture

Rapture said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to change the VC display of the Direct TPMS to PSI from KPA?
> 
> 2018 TT RS.
> 
> Thanks,


I figured it out.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Hello.cant seem to find the sound actuator using vcds and vag com.can someone who found it help please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skatingaway

Had a go at the coding to automatically close the windows if open when it starts raining. The coding description on page 1 of this thread says:

***
Unit 9
security access 31347
adaptions
find in the menu: (search for Regenschliessen)
IDE08542-ENG-125655 (15) Access control 2 Regenschliessen_ein_aus change the value to active
(16) Access control 2 Regenschliessen_art change the value to permanent
(28) Menueusteureung Regenschliessen change the value to active (doesn't appear on our menu)
do a MMI reset

select the drop menu on the top and select the number 2 RLFS
change the coding from 00005D to 07005D
***

I've managed to do the changes in the adaptions menu but I'm not sure about the last bit where is refers to the "drop menu on the top".

If I select the Coding-07 there is a pull-down menu and one of the options is 2-8U0 955 559C - G397_RLFS

The current coding is 00006C (not 00005D). If I use the helper to check the Bytes, the only thing that looks like it might need changing is Byte 0, Bit 1 (Rain Light Function active) but setting this bit would not give '07' for Byte 0 (the instructions above say to change the coding to 07005D).

Anyone know if I'm on the right track?


----------



## CamB

Hi all, great information source here.

I've just read all 129 pages 

Can someone PM me the HBA pdf password please?

---
2016 TTS


----------



## Rookie975

I'd also be very grateful if somebody could let me know the HBA pdf password?


----------



## jam3sc

Hi all,

Could someone PM me the HBA.pdf password please.

Cheers!
James


----------



## BW57

jam3sc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could someone PM me the HBA.pdf password please.
> 
> Cheers!
> James


Hi.....could I also have the password for this please?
Thanks in advance.
Bill


----------



## CamB

A question re the Password.

No-one is responding to the requests to post / IM the password, and the person that created the original post seems to have left the forum.

Is there any reason why someone can't update the file to remove the password, as some of you seem to have it, or post what it is, or have a process to IM people that ask?

Thanks
Cameron


----------



## Rookie975

CamB said:


> A question re the Password.
> 
> No-one is responding to the requests to post / IM the password, and the person that created the original post seems to have left the forum.
> 
> Is there any reason why someone can't update the file to remove the password, as some of you seem to have it, or post what it is, or have a process to IM people that ask?
> 
> Thanks
> Cameron


That's a good idea, I'd definitely appreciate it!


----------



## Toshiba

Most of the instructions are wrong or for only a very specific MY, the answer is in other threads or part of the internet,


----------



## mr gee

I just coded High Beam Assist on my tiguan. If it's anything to go on, the code is 31347


----------



## spidey3

I just tried this coding on my '19 TT RS Coupe (US):


noname said:


> *-automatically car closes by itself when we close the door with engine and ignition off, only for advanced key*
> The lock is partial, limited to the doors and doesn't activate the alarm
> Unit 5
> coding
> byte 2
> enable bit 4 (close with slamming door)


I've verified that the bit was set - but I don't see any change in behavior.
What should change? How do I verify that it is working?


----------



## kevin#34

to verify, simply close the door, move and leave the FOB away, return to car and try to pull the handle; if it works, please check that boot also is closed (cannot understand the reason why the function should be limited to doors only and not to boot as well)


----------



## StretchinPA

StraySheep said:


> Great news for all you North American TT owners, I have finally figured out one of the most wanted mod to eliminate the DRL wink with front turn signals when switch position is at 0. (ie. Keeping the DRL on with front turn signals). Bad news is that your TT won't look as cute as before during the day because you won't be able to wink at opposing drivers with your turn signal on.
> Mine is a 2018 TT RS from Canada and the changes are done using OBDeleven, I believe it should work just fine for all North American MK3 TT's.
> 
> For Left side headlight:
> *Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> Leuchte2SL VLB10 -> Dimmwert CD 2 -> change value from 0 to a number less than 100.*
> Set to 28 will have same brightness as when the switch is turned to parking light with turn signal on. I use 50. 100 is exact same brightness as DRL, ie. Your DRL will remain same brightness with turn signal.
> *Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> Leuchte4TFL LB4 -> Dimming Direction CD 4 -> change valve to maximize*
> 
> For Right side headlight:
> *Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> Leuchte3SL VRB21 -> Dimmwert CD 3 -> change value from 0 to a number less than 100.
> Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> Leuchte5 TFL RB32 -> Dimming Direction CD 5 -> change valve to maximize*
> That's it.
> 
> Then LED headlights are on the DRL is also on with a fixed brightness of 28 regardless if the turn signal is on or off. If you want to change this value, do this.
> 
> For Left side headlight:
> *Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> Leuchte2SL VLB10 -> Dimmwert EF 2 -> change value from 28 to a number less than 100.* I use 50 to match my DRL brightness with turn signal on when headlight is off.
> 
> For Right side headlight:
> *Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> Leuchte3SL VRB10 -> Dimmwert EF 3 -> change value from 28 to a number less than 100.*
> 
> My Canadian TT RS does not have the option in MMI menu to turn off DRL completely, not sure if US is the same. But if you want the ability to turn off DRL in MMI menu, do this.
> 
> *Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> Aussenlicht_Front -> Tagfahrlicht Aktivierung durch BAP oder Bedienfolge moeglich -> change value to active*
> Then check in the MMI under vehicle settings -> exterior lights, you should see an additional item with check box to allow you to turn off DRL.
> 
> Not really useful in most situations, but if you want to be completely dark at night, this will turn off DRL with light switch in 0 position. Stealth mode. Note that it's illegal to turn off DRL in Canada, so use at your own discretion.
> 
> Not sure why my Canadian TTRS does not have the option to bring the front wipers into service position in the MMI menu, but if you want to have the option do this via MMI, do this.
> 
> *Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> Front_wiper -> Menuesteuerung Frontwischer -> change to active*
> 
> In North American, due to safety reasons, you can only open both windows with the remote when press and hold unlock, but NOT close both windows when press and hold lock. You can only close both windows by touching and holding the sensor on either door handle.
> To enable remote close both windows by press and hold the lock button, do this.
> 
> *Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> ZV Komfort -> Funk Komfort schliessen -> change to active*
> 
> By default, your remote key fob buttons are disabled after you press the engine start button once or engine is running. If you want to enable the use of your remote buttons while engine is on (this can be useful if you want to keep the vehicle running when the driver needs to step out), do this.
> 
> *Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> ZV allgemein -> Funk bei Klemme 15 ein -> change to active*
> 
> Unfortunately, I tried looking for the ability to have dynamic front turn signal, there is a setting in Aussenlicht_Front that can set dynamic turn signal active, but it didn't do anything to the front turn signals. Therefore, I believe it's hardware related (only available with matrix headlight) as others already mentioned.
> 
> *I will continue to update this post as I find more features that I changed to my 2018 TTRS.
> 
> Below is a list of features I want to do but haven't figured out yet. Any help will be appreciated.*
> - Front dynamic turn signals (don't think it's possible without Matrix headlights that are not sold in North America).
> - Enable power fold mirror at any vehicle speed. By default, when my speed is above ~50 km/hr, the power fold mirror feature is disabled.
> - Sport Exhaust Flaps position memory. By default, the sport exhaust flap is always closed after engine start regardless of the audi select mode. Very annoying to always have to press the exhaust button to open the flaps to enjoy the exhaust sounds.


 Has anyone been able to get the DRL to say on using this method? I just tried it using VCDS and they still wink.


----------



## StretchinPA

spidey3 said:


> I just tried this coding on my '19 TT RS Coupe (US):
> 
> 
> noname said:
> 
> 
> 
> *-automatically car closes by itself when we close the door with engine and ignition off, only for advanced key*
> The lock is partial, limited to the doors and doesn't activate the alarm
> Unit 5
> coding
> byte 2
> enable bit 4 (close with slamming door)
> 
> 
> 
> I've verified that the bit was set - but I don't see any change in behavior.
> What should change? How do I verify that it is working?
Click to expand...

I just did this in a 2017 TTS (US) and it didn't change anything either. From my understanding it should auto lock the doors after exiting the vehicle but it's not doing it.


----------



## StretchinPA

Gary1310 said:


> Hi Guys again, I'm coming back to you for my problem with this FU***** SPOILER.
> If I knew it I would have never touch it for the price it costed me and the pain in the ass is it to solve the problem
> But anyway now I'm screwed so I'm coming back to everybody to see if we can find a solution.
> 
> So as I said on the forum, my intent was to pass from the serie electrical spoiler to a fix one, I tried every coding when the spoiler was plugged with the fix one on it but impossible to block it in closed position so I decided despite the horrible error on the MMI to unplug it time to find a solution.
> 
> So I repluged it yesterday to try coding everything, but now impossible to remove the error from the MMI, I have no error on ODBELEVEN( I just bought it because y VCDS was chinese and too old) but still the error on the MMI while it is plug and furthermore as if it was not sufficient the spoiler do not work anymore automatically or by the button ! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> So now I don't know where I am with everything as the spoiler is not working at all and I have the error on the MMI --"
> 
> I searched for 2 hours in 09 central elec and find in the long coding: rear spoiler: fixed and in instruments 17: heck spoiler not installed: but not working still the error.
> 
> If someone has any clue on how to make the error disappear definitely or to make the spoiler work again in the other way.
> 
> I think the problem is not material as I have no error in VCDS but from coding --"
> 
> If someone has a TT competition or TTS with fixed spoiler that can help me coding everything
> 
> Thank you Guys in advance


Have you found a solution to this problem? I think I found a possible solution but haven't been able to perform a road test yet.

Use VCDS to adapt module 09 and change spoiler-tt_spoiler from elektrischer to feststehender.

Edit: This procedure will disable the spoiler without triggering a warning in the MMI.


----------



## captainhero17

I need to do the following.
"Disable auto engaging parking sensors in traffic":

"They'll automatically turn on when you put in R or press the sensors' button
Unit 10
Security access 71679
Coding
Byte 3
Disable bit 4"

*Thing is that, I cant find unit 10 on my module list. (nor in my gateway list).*

p.s-I have Parking Plus (with graphic parking aid and self park option)

Car is TT 2015 Quattro


----------



## yoshyk1030

craig_thomas said:


> Can you code the footwell lights to be on when headlights come on?


 I have the same problem under which I can not activate footwell lights while headlights on while headlights on.
When the door opens footwell lights are on. But no footwell lights on while driving is inconvenient at night!
I'Ve tried many type of VCDS CODINGS but they did not work. 
Let share ideas and tips to activate footwell lights like an ambient lightings.


----------



## kevin#34

without the right coding (if existing) no chance, I guess


----------



## pol_ita

Hello Guys!
I have coded (on 2.0TFSI quattro my2017) the G-meter and the torque/power gauge following the steps on these thread.
G-Meter fully working.
Torque/power gauge not working... any solution?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spidey3

captainhero17 said:


> I need to do the following.
> "Disable auto engaging parking sensors in traffic":
> 
> "They'll automatically turn on when you put in R or press the sensors' button
> Unit 10
> Security access 71679
> Coding
> Byte 3
> Disable bit 4"
> 
> *Thing is that, I cant find unit 10 on my module list. (nor in my gateway list).*
> 
> p.s-I have Parking Plus (with graphic parking aid and self park option)
> 
> Car is TT 2015 Quattro


It looks like this is now Unit 76.

But at least in OBDeleven there isn't a "Coding" available, just "Long Coding", which has a bunch of options that seem unrelated.

Interestingly though, there are a pile of options listed in Adaptation menu that are not listed in the Backup. This makes me nervous!

Here's what I see when I do a backup of Unit 76:



Code:


Backup
    Control unit: 76 Parking Assistance
    System description: PARKHILFE 8K 
    Software number: 5Q0919294M 
    Software version: 0545
    Hardware number: 5Q0919294A 
    Hardware version: H03
    Serial number: 39331913301334
    ODX name: EV_EPHVA18AU3700000
    ODX version: 003027
    Backup name: 
    Long coding: 
        0070150011
    Adaptations:
        Speaker volume for rear park assist:
                Stage 4
        Speaker frequency for rear park assist:
                Stage 4
        Speaker volume for front park assist:
                Stage 4
        Speaker frequency for front park assist:
                Stage 6
        Audio reduction request:
                On
        Park assist activation tone:
                On
        Switch-off speed for parking assist:
                10 km/h
        Production mode:
                Deactivating
        Deactivate production mode:
                Deactivating
    Advanced identification:
        Coding workshop code:
            Device number:
                16
            Importer number:
                770
            Dealership number:
                6145
        Serial number:
                39331913301334
        Hardware part number:
                5Q0919294A 
        Versions of software module:
            Bootloader:
                0107
            Application:
                0545
            Data record:
                0545
            Application:
                0545
            Application:
                0545
        Date of last adaptation:
            Year:
                0
            Month:
                0
            Day:
                0
        Number of programming attempts:
            Bootloader:
                1
            Application:
                0
            Data record:
                0
            Application:
                0
            Application:
                0
        Programmability status:
            Programmability:
                programmable
            Program consistency:
                Program present
        Workshop code and date of last update programming of SW module:
            Year:
                0
            Month:
                0
            Day:
                0
            Device number:
                0
            Importer number:
                0
            Dealership number:
                0
            Programming status:
                Correct result
            Year:
                0
            Month:
                0
            Day:
                0
            Device number:
                0
            Importer number:
                0
            Dealership number:
                0
            Programming status:
                Correct result
            Year:
                0
            Month:
                0
            Day:
                0
            Device number:
                0
            Importer number:
                0
            Dealership number:
                0
            Programming status:
                Correct result
            Year:
                0
            Month:
                0
            Day:
                0
            Device number:
                0
            Importer number:
                0
            Dealership number:
                0
            Programming status:
                Correct result
            Year:
                0
            Month:
                0
            Day:
                0
            Device number:
                0
            Importer number:
                0
            Dealership number:
                0
            Programming status:
                Correct result
        FAZIT-identification:
            Manufacture location index:
                ATW-001
            Day of manufacture:
                20.05.19
            Manufacturer- test stand number:
                EA08
            Running manufacturer number:
                1087
        System description:
                PARKHILFE 8K 
        ASAM/ODX file identification:
                EV_EPHVA18AU3700000
        Hardware version:
                H03
        ASAM/ODX file version:
                003027
        VW/Audi part number:
                5Q0919294M 
        AUTOSAR Standard application software identification:
            Standard software module:
                BAP
            Primary version number:
                1
            Secondary version number:
                6
            Revision number:
                0
            Standard software module:
                UDS - protocol
            Software manufacturer ID:
                In2Soft GmbH
            Primary version number:
                2
            Secondary version number:
                0
            Revision number:
                2
            Standard software module:
                CAN - driver
            Software manufacturer ID:
                Vector Informatik GmbH
            Primary version number:
                2
            Secondary version number:
                4
            Revision number:
                6
            Standard software module:
                ISO15765-2
            Software manufacturer ID:
                In2Soft GmbH
            Primary version number:
                2
            Secondary version number:
                0
            Revision number:
                1
        System abbreviation:
                J446 
        Date of last coding:
            Year:
                19
            Month:
                6
            Day:
                11
        Adaptation workshop code:
            Device number:
                0
            Importer number:
                0
            Dealership number:
                0
        Diagnostic mode:
                VW - diagnostic mode
        Manufacturer modification status:
            Control module family:
                -
            Decoration variant:
                -
            Construction version:
                ---
            Manufacture version:
                ---
        Software version:
                0545
        Maximum number of possible update programming:
            Bootloader:
                1
            Application:
                10000
            Data record:
                10000
            Application:
                10000
            Application:
                10000
        Consistency of EEPROM-data:
            Error during last data record download:
                no error
            Data consistency:
                valid EEPROM data
            Data record modification:
                Data record not changed
            Parameterizability:
                Parameterizable
        Number of parameterization attempts:
            Data record:
                1
        Identification of parameterization:
            Version number:
                Cf
        Vehicle equipment code:
                0000000000000000006EDBB3
        Parameter set part number:
                8S0909526E 
        Parameter set version:
                0021
        Number of successful parameterization attempts:
            Data record:
                1
        VW Application Data Set Structure:
            Version number:
                27
    Mileage: 5113 km
    Date: 2019-10-25 07:50

Has anyone out there actually done this coding on a 2019, using OBDeleven?


----------



## captainhero17

Spidey,
Thanks!! Yeah its module 76 on the OBD. Its 10 unit on vdcs.

I did the deactivation of auto engaging he parking sensors.

The code worked perfectly! 

Its stupid how it took Audi few months to realise that this feature needs to be readily available to you via the settings menu.

You'd think they would patch this in some new firmware. Given that this only affects the 2015 models.


----------



## kevin#34

no chance to have power/torque meter working on TT/TTS pre-2019 models



pol_ita said:


> Hello Guys!
> I have coded (on 2.0TFSI quattro my2017) the G-meter and the torque/power gauge following the steps on these thread.
> G-Meter fully working.
> Torque/power gauge not working... any solution?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spidey3

captainhero17 said:


> Spidey,
> Thanks!! Yeah its module 76 on the OBD. Its 10 unit on vdcs.
> 
> I did the deactivation of auto engaging he parking sensors


I'm still confused on what exactly to do to make this work in OBDeleven.

What are the actual instructions? I can't see how to unset byte 3 bit 4.


----------



## Jannerman

spidey3 said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spidey,
> Thanks!! Yeah its module 76 on the OBD. Its 10 unit on vdcs.
> 
> I did the deactivation of auto engaging he parking sensors
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still confused on what exactly to do to make this work in OBDeleven.
> 
> What are the actual instructions? I can't see how to unset byte 3 bit 4.
Click to expand...

I wondered what on earth you were on about, so I hooked up my OBD11 and it needed an update 'cos I haven't used it in a while... I think the interface might have changed. Anyway... sorry if you already know the next part.

According to those instructions, *it is* the long coding that would need to change: i.e. the "Long coding: 0070150011" part in your back up.

In OBD11, when you select long coding in module 76, first you'll see a list in next screen, ignore that!
Tap on the 01 icon in the top R/H corner of the screen (2 in form the circled question mark), you'll then see something like below. Note: My car must have different options to yours hence my long coding is different, but the principle remains the same.

Then select byte 3 on the highlighted bar at the top of the screen, the bytes are numbered from left to right, starting at ZERO!, so in your case you would select the second '00' pair by tapping on it.

HOWEVER!!! As yours is already set to '00', it means that all the bits in that byte are already unset. So those instructions don't seem to be applicable for your needs.


----------



## Jannerman

Further to the above: I found some info on the Ross-Tech forum regarding disabling the rear parking sensors on a 2017 Golf MK7 when it's in reverse because the guy fits a bike rack.(I know it's a different car, but it's the same MQB platform).

He was trying to make use of the Trailer options by setting unit 10, byte 3, bit 0 to ENABLED but it threw an error in the MMI.

Personally I think the coding instructions at the beginning of this thread are either untested (perhaps grabbed from another site?) or only applicable to an earlier model. My car is a MY17 2.0 TFSI with front and rear parking sensors and it is appears as module 76 in OBD11.


----------



## pol_ita

kevin#34 said:


> no chance to have power/torque meter working on TT/TTS pre-2019 models
> 
> 
> 
> pol_ita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Guys!
> I have coded (on 2.0TFSI quattro my2017) the G-meter and the torque/power gauge following the steps on these thread.
> G-Meter fully working.
> Torque/power gauge not working... any solution?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## pol_ita

And for the Start & Stop?
Is possibile coding to remember the last stats, or to invert the working mode? (off by default; on by demand?)


----------



## kevin#34

as far as I know, you can just deactivate it


----------



## yoshyk1030

As all know, normal TT coupe does not have "center tachometer mode" like TTS & TTRS.
So-called "Sport layout" is very envious!
Classic layout is not so bad... but I would like to add sport layout by VCDS coding.
Byte and bit approach did not work for my 2019 TT coupe 40TFSI.

Would some TTS/TTRS MK3 owners please post VCDS channel map of Module (17-instruments) ?
I will go through all adaptation channels related to Virtual Cockpit design/Variant so that I come up with coding solutions.
Any kinds of help iwi be so appreciated!


----------



## kevin#34

far away from the car until Saturday at least...
however, the 2019 TT should have the sport lay-out as std, isn't so? or perhaps the 45 only? :?:


----------



## yoshyk1030

kevin#34-san!
Audi Japan imports TTS & TT 45TFSI/40TFSI as 2019 models at the moment. As far as I confirmed only TTS has a sport layout of virtual cockpit in Japan market unfortunately.
So really appreciate it if you, a TTS OWNER, post a channel map for module "17-instruments" including virtual cockpit design/lay-out codes.
Saturday will be fine with me!


----------



## kevin#34

apologize, the sport lay-out is included in 2019 TT _competition _pack only



yoshyk1030 said:


> kevin#34-san!
> Audi Japan imports TTS & TT 45TFSI/40TFSI as 2019 models at the moment. As far as I confirmed only TTS has a sport layout of virtual cockpit in Japan market unfortunately.
> So really appreciate it if you, a TTS OWNER, post a channel map for module "17-instruments" including virtual cockpit design/lay-out codes.
> Saturday will be fine with me!


I can't promise for this week-end (not sure of driving the car), but I can do that the next time I will be TT-aboard... :roll:


----------



## yoshyk1030

Okay! When you have an chance to drive TTS please check and get channel map of 17-instruments module.
I guess sport lay-out can be enabled for TT coupe by VCDS coding because A3 can add RS3 design and center meter to VC I heard from a friend of mine.
TT competition pack might be introduced to Japan soon as well!?


----------



## kevin#34

can be this useful?

_Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels:* Redir Fail!-SRI2
Part No SW: 8S0 920 790 C HW: 8S0 920 790 C
Component: FBenRDW H42 0325 
Coding: 04AD0840798C00080021E8C09000800000000000
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X 001027
ROD: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X.rod
VCID: 39799BE5B8599582D2-806C_


----------



## yoshyk1030

Thanks for your info!
But unfortunately, info you gave me is not useful.
What I really want to know is adaptation channels list for 17-instruments like CSV file like ones posted in URL as below.
https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread ... -EVO-(DAZA)/page2

In order to retrieve CSV file for specific module, I would like you to use VCDS software and run Application -> Controller Channel Map to generate a channel map for 17-instruments.

Your help will be appreciated!



kevin#34 said:


> can be this useful?
> 
> _Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels:* Redir Fail!-SRI2
> Part No SW: 8S0 920 790 C HW: 8S0 920 790 C
> Component: FBenRDW H42 0325
> Coding: 04AD0840798C00080021E8C09000800000000000
> Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
> ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X 001027
> ROD: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X.rod
> VCID: 39799BE5B8599582D2-806C_


----------



## Tebor123

Hi, I'm trying to enable High Beam Assist on my MY2015 TT Roadster but I don't see the required adaptations for Module 9.

These are the adaptations I'm looking for:

_Fernlicht_assistent
Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent
Fernlichtassistent Reset
Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent Werkseinstellung
Assistenzfahrlicht, Empfindlichkeit per BAP einstellbar_

I have the following adaptations listed in my module:

_Assistance light functions-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent
Assistance light functions-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent Werkseinstellung
Assistance light functions-Fernlichtassistent Reset
Assistance light functions-Fernlichtassistent Zeitverzoegerungswert_

What am I missing? I have Lane Assist, Traffic Sign Recognition with the triangular camera on the windscreen.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mames98

Hi All... a noobie here so pls be patient.
Just purchased a 2017 TTS - love it..so happy to find this forum.
I'm interested in a lot of the functionality posted in the coding forum:
/ Turn down passenger mirror in reverse
/ Display features from ttrs (power/torque and g meter)
/ Rear center light always on

Questions:
*I have no idea how to activate these codes... can someone provide some basic instructions?
Can i do this through the MMI interface? I don't see where in the menus i can do that? 
Is there some other equipment I need? If so, what specifications... can you recommend?
Will this void my warranty (i still have 2yrs left)?*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kevin#34

you need VCDS or OBD11 to change the related codings, none of the functions you mentioned can be activated trough MMI&#8230;.
warranty will not be voided, but a wrong coding may upset the related gateway, always take a note of the original coding before attempting any modifications&#8230;
by the way, on TTS it's impossible to have the power/torque meter functioning, just the G-meter&#8230;


----------



## mames98

kevin#34 said:


> you need VCDS or OBD11 to change the related codings, none of the functions you mentioned can be activated trough MMI&#8230;.
> warranty will not be voided, but a wrong coding may upset the related gateway, always take a note of the original coding before attempting any modifications&#8230;
> by the way, on TTS it's impossible to have the power/torque meter functioning, just the G-meter&#8230;


Thanks!!


----------



## rafamonteiroo

> Add red zone in the revs counter, font numbers like TTs and logo TTs/TTrs when turn off the car
> this byte 9 is dedicated to the screen logo, any bit is a different model (depending from the car A3->S3->g-tronic A4->S4->RS4 etc), but I can't see the labels.
> 
> For TT (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> enable bit 0 red zone + logo TTs
> enable bit 1 red zone + logo TT (my 2014/2015)
> enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
> enable bit 1 + 2 red zone + logo TT (my 2016)
> reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while
> 
> For TTs (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> disable bit 0 and enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
> reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while


Hello friends, I tried to activate the red zone, but I can not, does not change ...

my byte 9 is by default selected only bit 5 ... I enabled 1 and 2 as explained, but it doesn't change ...

Audi TT 2015/2016


----------



## Energie80

Doesn't work on newer tts


----------



## Toshiba

Configuration of controller has always been dependant on the MY, Changes happen..


----------



## hnbhoney

Hi guys,

I'am From Malaysia  Nice to meet you guys

I have a question here ^_^:
My TT doesn't show the "Comfort", "Auto", "Eco", "Individual", "Dynamic" mode on screen, does any Master bro & sis know the coding to open the display?

Thanks Thanks


----------



## Toshiba

It's based on MY, older cars can't display in VC the mode.


----------



## hnbhoney

Toshiba said:


> It's based on MY, older cars can't display in VC the mode.


icic, Thanks : )


----------



## pol_ita

Hello guys... how can I activate the Apple CarPlay?


----------



## VorsprungDur

pol_ita said:


> Hello guys... how can I activate the Apple CarPlay?


Pay someone to do it, Audi or an independent with the right codes and kit.

Not possible with OBDII code changes.


----------



## pol_ita

VorsprungDur said:


> pol_ita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys... how can I activate the Apple CarPlay?
> 
> 
> 
> Pay someone to do it, Audi or an independent with the right codes and kit.
> 
> Not possible with OBDII code changes.
Click to expand...

It's possibile to do by myself?


----------



## Toshiba

CarPlay on the TT is shite, don't waste your time and effort...
It's a small window in the center of the VC..

Depends, if you know how, sure, I bet you could


----------



## victorcarlotto

Hello,

I have a 2018 TT 2.0 TFSI (230PS) Quattro, Matrix Headlights, Lane assist..

I did some coding using OBDEleven, to enable the traffic sign recognition, and it is working perfectly. The modules I updated were 5A (Front Sensors Driver Assistance System), 5F (information control unit) and 17 (Dash Board)...

Other than this, I only ran the App on OBD Eleven to change the Confort Blinkers from 3 to 5 blinks, which also worked perfectly.

After doing that, I noticed my mirrors were not folding when I locked the car... So I went into module 09 (Central Electrics), adaptation, and turn this ON again, and it started working again.

But now, when I go into the "Info" tab in the module 09 (Central Electric), the line "Long Coding" is all 00 (like this: 00000000000000000000000000).. I am not sure if it was like from the start of if I srewed something. That being said, I have tested almost every electric component in my car (automatic headlights, interior lights, mirrors, light sensor, rain sensor, windshield wipers, windshield cleaner, etc...) and everything seems to be working normally.... I check the "History" for module 09, and all that shows in there was the activation of the folding mirrors that I did to fix it, but nothing related to any long coding change... Could the OBD Eleven "App" I ran for the blinkers have caused this?

Can anyone share the "Long Coding" string for module 09 (Central Electric) for a similar configured TT?

I appreciate the help / opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## kevin#34

always always save the existing long coding before attempting any modification...


----------



## spidey3

kevin#34 said:


> always always save the existing long coding before attempting any modification...


As a software engineer, I can only say that it is totally stupid that neither OBDeleven, nor any of the other tools that I see, do this automatically. It should be trivial for the software to automatically back up whatever it is changing, and provide an easy way to "undo".

The failure to provide this functionality isn't a missing feature. It's a bug.


----------



## VorsprungDur

pol_ita said:


> VorsprungDur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pol_ita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys... how can I activate the Apple CarPlay?
> 
> 
> 
> Pay someone to do it, Audi or an independent with the right codes and kit.
> 
> Not possible with OBDII code changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's possibile to do by myself?
Click to expand...

No.

BTW ignore Toshiba, he hates the implementation of the Smartphone Interface, which is not graphically ideal, but there are other uses for it. I use it for Tidal/Qobuz and run Waze in the background for alerts. It works well enough for that use case.


----------



## victorcarlotto

kevin#34 said:


> always always save the existing long coding before attempting any modification...


I have made a backup of all the modules I touched long coding or adaptions: 5F, 5A and 17... Since I have not touched anything in 09 (Central Electrics), I did not back it up, also, no changes appear in the Hystory of OBD eleven for this module long coding... The only thing related to that module was ran by the OBDEleven "app" to change the comfort blinker (I just ran the app, I didn't know exactly which module it would affect)...

All the electrics in my car seem to be working just fine, but the "Long Coding" in the module 09 shows all 000000000000 ... I noticed that by coincidence, as I was checking the "Info" in all modules... In another forum an user reported that VAG changed some VW and Skoda models to not use long coding on module 09 anymore since 2016.. maybe that is also the case for the TT? Long coding is all 000000000000 in the "Info" for this module, but really nothing seems wrong with the car... I just want to make sure this is how it should be originally.

Thanks


----------



## kevin#34

ok, I misunderstood, if so, I would not be worried too much, especially considering everything seems working fine... 


victorcarlotto said:


> I have made a backup of all the modules I touched long coding or adaptions: 5F, 5A and 17... *Since I have not touched anything in 09 (Central Electrics), I did not back it up*, also, no changes appear in the Hystory of OBD eleven for this module long coding... The only thing related to that module was ran by the OBDEleven "app" to change the comfort blinker (I just ran the app, I didn't know exactly which module it would affect)...
> 
> All the electrics in my car seem to be working just fine, but the "Long Coding" in the module 09 shows all 000000000000 ... I noticed that by coincidence, as I was checking the "Info" in all modules... In another forum an user reported that VAG changed some VW and Skoda models to not use long coding on module 09 anymore since 2016.. maybe that is also the case for the TT? Long coding is all 000000000000 in the "Info" for this module, but really nothing seems wrong with the car... I just want to make sure this is how it should be originally.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## victorcarlotto

Is there any code to enable the "Sport" display of the "Competition" package on the regular TT? (with tachometer and speed in the center of the screen)

Thanks!


----------



## Energie80

victorcarlotto said:


> Is there any code to enable the "Sport" display of the "Competition" package on the regular TT? (with tachometer and speed in the center of the screen)
> 
> Thanks!


no


----------



## Energie80

hi there, is there any way to slow down RS OLED rear taillights animation?

thanks


----------



## kevin#34

the only way would be to buy a brand new VC (after few km, the VC coding cannot be changed anymore)



victorcarlotto said:


> Is there any code to enable the "Sport" display of the "Competition" package on the regular TT? (with tachometer and speed in the center of the screen)
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## StretchinPA

Energie80 said:


> hi there, is there any way to slow down RS OLED rear taillights animation?
> 
> thanks


The coding for the animation is in the light itself, not the module, so VCDS coding isn't available.


----------



## Energie80

StretchinPA said:


> Energie80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi there, is there any way to slow down RS OLED rear taillights animation?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> The coding for the animation is in the light itself, not the module, so VCDS coding isn't available.
Click to expand...

damn


----------



## czarny666

Hello!

I just bought 2018 TTS US version but i live in Eu.

Can someone help me with coding taillights (turning off brake light blinking) and turning off front side markers?

Also... i have 8 pin taillights, are they dynamic or normal?


----------



## StretchinPA

czarny666 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just bought 2018 TTS US version but i live in Eu.
> 
> Can someone help me with coding taillights (turning off brake light blinking) and turning off front side markers?
> 
> Also... i have 8 pin taillights, are they dynamic or normal?


Use the directions from this thread;

https://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt-mk3 ... s-2964657/


----------



## mr gee

Not quite on topic but related to bits and byte.
I have a 2015 with Bi-Xenon plus headlights and somehow whilst coding fog lights with turning, ended with one light permanently on. I've revisited the areas where I'm supposed to code for this feature but must have inadvertently coded another area (where I cannot discern as everything is in German)
Can any guru point me in the right direction to fix this?. Thanks in advance.


----------



## czarny666

StretchinPA said:


> czarny666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I just bought 2018 TTS US version but i live in Eu.
> 
> Can someone help me with coding taillights (turning off brake light blinking) and turning off front side markers?
> 
> Also... i have 8 pin taillights, are they dynamic or normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Use the directions from this thread;
> 
> https://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt-mk3 ... s-2964657/
Click to expand...

Thanks!

Still looking for Side Markers coding but blinking brake lights were important


----------



## rm0rgan

Wonder if the knowledgeable folks here will be able to give me a clue on what's throwing a couple of fault codes via Carista.










I've cleared the first one and so far it's not come back - I think it logged after hitting standing water and aquaplaning a little the other night - I had a warning come on at the same time that I had lost pressure in the front left tyre, which proved incorrect and have not seen this again since resetting the Tyre pressures within the MMI

The 2nd code though keeps coming back - I have intermittent steaming up in the car where the AC doesn't seem to keep the windows clear and I have to revert to opening the window a touch. I've not got any wet patches in the cabin and have ordered a new pollen filter just in case this had not been changed recently. Car is under warranty (I bought it from Audi approved dealer etc) so just curious whether a trip to the dealers is the best bet or someone has any previous experience of these codes and I there is a quick fix.

Cheers, all


----------



## paule

Hi.
Ive made a few changes to my lights using VCDS however Ive lost my original scans. Can anyone post the adaptations & standard coding for 09cent elec & 5F as my fog light & side light buttons do nothing now & my fog lights are somehow allways on.. only just noticed with mot coming up..
thanks for ant help.. also my rear window demisters dont work.. no falut in vcds & they activate for a couple of second then the light goes out??


----------



## Toshiba

but other peoples coding aren't guaranteed to work any better.
Return to the dealer and ask them to rest you controller to the shipping/default values.

VCDS records the changes in the change log if you want to walk through them.


----------



## Lancio

Is there no way to run graphics power ttrs?


----------



## spidey3

Lancio said:


> Is there no way to run graphics power ttrs?


Can you be a little more specific about your question? What exactly are your trying to do? You know, we cannot read your mind! A few sentences describing what you are trying to do would help us to better understand, and perhaps allow us to give you an answer that is meaningful...


----------



## cmytt

Hello,

Using the ODB11 on my 2019 TT I had to open the front hood to get any long coding/adaptation through. (Otherwise no error message, but unchanged coding). Could not find this hint in the thread so I was wondering if it's a new thing ?


----------



## kronox

> *-Add red zone in the revs counter, font numbers like TTs and logo TTs/TTrs when turn off the car*
> this byte 9 is dedicated to the screen logo, any bit is a different model (depending from the car A3->S3->g-tronic A4->S4->RS4 etc), but I can't see the labels.
> 
> For TT (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> enable bit 0 red zone + logo TTs
> enable bit 1 red zone + logo TT (my 2014/2015)
> enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
> enable bit 1 + 2 red zone + logo TT (my 2016)
> reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while
> 
> For TTs (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> disable bit 0 and enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
> reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while
> View attachment 5
> 
> (thanks to tommyknocker's)
> View attachment 15


Somebody know how can I active red zone in a TT TDI??
I try it to active it but bit 1 is for TTS and bit 2 for TTRS. I try to active for TT sline TDI.


----------



## cmytt

> -enable/disable drl via mmi
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu:
> (2) Daytime Running Lights - Tagfahrlicht Aktivierung durch BAP oder Bedienfolge moeglich change to active


It should be updated with the following command found deep deep deep in this thread:

Control Unit (09) Central Electronics -> Aussenlicht_Front -> Tagfahrlicht Aktivierung durch BAP oder Bedienfolge moeglich -> change value to active


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Hello All!

Checked several pages, but couldn't find what I'm looking for:

-MY16 has Matrix headlights and the front turn signals blink static when in use. From what my understanding, Matrix headlights should be able to do Dynamic (sweeping) front turn signals.

I tried searching for the relevant channels to adapt but no luck.
Can anyone advise what needs to be adjusted in the Central Electrics module in VCDS to activate this, please?

What I'm looking to achieve:


----------



## b22tt

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Checked several pages, but couldn't find what I'm looking for:
> 
> -MY16 has Matrix headlights and the front turn signals blink static when in use. From what my understanding, Matrix headlights should be able to do Dynamic (sweeping) front turn signals.
> 
> I tried searching for the relevant channels to adapt but no luck.
> Can anyone advise what needs to be adjusted in the Central Electrics module in VCDS to activate this, please?
> 
> What I'm looking to achieve:


Are you sure you have Matrix?
Static front turn lights should be LED without Matrix...


----------



## kevin#34

yes, should be std LED units, not Matrix


----------



## Toshiba

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Checked several pages, but couldn't find what I'm looking for:
> 
> -MY16 has Matrix headlights and the front turn signals blink static when in use. From what my understanding, Matrix headlights should be able to do Dynamic (sweeping) front turn signals.
> 
> I tried searching for the relevant channels to adapt but no luck.
> Can anyone advise what needs to be adjusted in the Central Electrics module in VCDS to activate this, please?
> 
> What I'm looking to achieve:


Why do you believe you have matrix lights?
it's not possible to code the lights to behave differently. LED ones will blink, Matrix will sweep. you need to change the lights to get the other behaviour


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Apologies for the delayed response guys! Just got back from my holiday....

@b22tt and Toshiba - My bad, guys! You are right...it seems I have the LED-only headlights, so no swipe (for some reason I thought that the MK3 only has 2 versions of headlights - the xenon of the UltraSport and the 'Matrix' on the S-Line).

I this case, can you help me not waste my time & money on my other ongoing 'project', please?
-I already purchased the front-assist camera module mounted on the rear-view mirror...as I was planning to get the Matrix dimming (individual LEDs to turn off when incoming cars). Would this still apply to my LED headlights?? From what I can see, the Low Beam has individual LED rays coming out, but haven't checked if the High Beam does the same.

I appreciate the help (so does my wallet)!


----------



## kevin#34

you need the proper Matrix headlight unit, to have LED 'sworking individually... but you can activate the hi/low beam auto function (assuming you dont' have that already active)


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kevin#34 said:


> you need the proper Matrix headlight unit, to have LED 'sworking individually... but you can activate the hi/low beam auto function (assuming you dont' have that already active)


Thank you for confirming that!
In this case, I'll go ahead and sell the camera module I got...not worth all the trouble.

P.S. I'm planning a trip from the U.K. to Germany next month and was wondering if the 'headlights switch to continental drive' which I activated a couple of days ago via VCDS would still apply to my LED headlights?


----------



## kevin#34

as far as I remember, LED headlights are already set for both LHD and RHD countries


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kevin#34 said:


> as far as I remember, LED headlights are already set for both LHD and RHD countries


I didn't have any option in the menu, nor did it appear after I made the adaptation via VCDS (set Auto-Switch to "Enabled" though...
Oh, I read on some forums that other peoples lights were not indented, so no need to adjust anything, but mine are left-hand indented.


----------



## kevin#34

on TT, there are only 3 levels of seat heating, why is reported 6? 
additionally, on my TTS both level 2 and 3 are factory pre-set well above 36C, are the under values wrong or what?

_*adjust the temperature thresholds of any step heating seats*
(1) to (12) seat heater level current consumption allocation..
change the value to your choice, even different per each side of the car
1 untere, min temperature step 1 left side (driver to me) standard is 18
1 obere, max temperature step 1 left side standard is 20
2 untere, min temperature step 1 right side standard is 18
2 obere, max temperature step 1 right side standard is 20
3 untere, min temperature step 2 left side standard is 26
3 obere, max temperature step 2 left side standard is 28
4 untere, min temperature step 2 right side standard is 26
4 obere, max temperature step 2 right side standard is 28
5 untere, min temperature step 3 left side standard is 34
5 obere, max temperature step 3 left side standard is 36
6 untere, min temperature step 3 right side standard is 34
6 obere, max temperature step 3 right side standard is 36_


----------



## Toshiba

TT has 2 seats, if you have more seats you have more settings..
look at the "steps"


----------



## kevin#34

understood we were in the TT forum..  beside this, threshold values seems to be incorrect...


----------



## czarny666

Funny thing is that i bought TTS US spec but i live in EU. When i bought EU taillights and connected it - they had static blinkers. When i plugged off and in again - they were dynamic till now.


----------



## HaydnTT

I have been trying to activate high beam assist today and traffic signs. In doing so I have unfortunately created an error saying "Audi adaptive light fault - see owners manual.

I have changed back all the settings that I can remember but am really stuck, can anyone help?

I have an Audi TT 8S 2015 2.0 TFSI, as far as I'm aware I do not have cornering lights.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Jacopo79

Hi guys, a question about traffic sign recognition. Have you been able to Active the menu in MMI? Actually I see the signs and I have been able to fix the problem about the error of "limitation" but I can't view the menu....so the signals are only displayed, the car won't you advise if you overtake the limits...in the Audi A4 this Is possibile!! So there must be an adaptions o a long coding to Active...


----------



## kevin#34

the traffic sign recognition feature on TT MK3 has just the function to show you the speed limits, not to warn you when you exceed them...
anyway you could find useful the speed limiter, if you have the cruise control as option

regarding "error of limitation", what do you mean exactely? :?:


----------



## Toshiba

Only available on the bigger Audi's with adaptive cruise.


----------



## jonnieb2018

I tried these adjustments on my 2017 UK TTs but it doesn't appear to have made any changes:

Rear stop blinking (together or opposite) with the turn indicator
Rear turn indicator blinking (together or opposite) with the rear fog light

Has anyone completed this successfully in the UK?

J


----------



## Jacopo79

kevin#34 said:


> the traffic sign recognition feature on TT MK3 has just the function to show you the speed limits, not to warn you when you exceed them...
> anyway you could find useful the speed limiter, if you have the cruise control as option
> 
> regarding "error of limitation", what do you mean exactely? :?:


Hi Kevin! Before of the right coding the MMI advise me that the recognition of the signals had a restriction. Now After the right code the camera recognizes the signals and when there aren't signals the system shows to me the signals of the Maps of the navi...now Is "from fabric" ....


----------



## jonnieb2018

jonnieb2018 said:


> I tried these adjustments on my 2017 UK TTs but it doesn't appear to have made any changes:
> 
> Rear stop blinking (together or opposite) with the turn indicator
> Rear turn indicator blinking (together or opposite) with the rear fog light
> 
> Has anyone completed this successfully in the UK?
> 
> J


anyone?


----------



## kevin#34

not yet but it's on the _next things _list


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

jonnieb2018 said:


> I tried these adjustments on my 2017 UK TTs but it doesn't appear to have made any changes:
> 
> Rear stop blinking (together or opposite) with the turn indicator
> Rear turn indicator blinking (together or opposite) with the rear fog light
> 
> Has anyone completed this successfully in the UK?
> 
> J


I have (tested both, but decided to stick with the fog along with turn indicators).
To be honest, none worked on my first attempt, but after playing around (and messing up the interior trunk light - now fixed that as well) got them working.
I do'n remember exactly which setting it was, but it you want, I can post my entire 09 - Central Electrics map so you can compare


----------



## jonnieb2018

that would be great if you could please M4  Yes I was looking to do just the fog and bottom blinker as thought the other options were a bit much. I have noticed that if your lens is dirty the bottom blinker doesnt show up too well so to have the fog as well will help.

tried again last night, switching settings back then adjusting but still nothing.

Adjust the front DRLs brightness and to pulse mode - so got on thing done!

J

P.s. found this post on another www and the adjustments are different again to the post on this forum?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

@jonnieb2018 - Here's my Central Electrics map attached:

I can guess what's happening (something which you might miss):
By changing the 2 channels as per the forum, you are indeed activating the function, but the intensity may still be set to 0, so you will not see any difference.

The below 2 activate the function (for each side):
- Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion C 26 change the value to Blinken links Hellphase (left rear fog light)
- Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 27 change the value to Blinken rechts Hellphase (right rear fog light)

While the following 2 control the intensity of the fog light when you signal / hazzard (I have mine set to 40%, as more would again overshine the standard blinkers):
- Leuchte26NSL LA72-Dimmwert CD 26 set this to your prefered percentage (left rear fog light)
- Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimmwert CD 27 set this to your prefered percentage (right rear fog light)

Good luck!


----------



## jonnieb2018

Ahh I understand now - that is why!

Will give it a go later tonight W4 -great stuff thanks mate for sharing info 

p.s. Will the fog light still function as normal or not?

One more question if anyone knows -how do you change the front indicator lights from the standard on/off blinking to a sweeping effect - this is what it looks like in photo? (I do have Matrix headlights):-


----------



## kevin#34

could you please upload somewhere a video of how brake/fog light combination appears? :roll: 
even trough wapp, if it's easier... (I can PM my mobile number)



m4k4r0vbf said:


> @jonnieb2018 - Here's my Central Electrics map attached:
> 
> I can guess what's happening (something which you might miss):
> By changing the 2 channels as per the forum, you are indeed activating the function, but the intensity may still be set to 0, so you will not see any difference.
> 
> The below 2 activate the function (for each side):
> - Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion C 26 change the value to Blinken links Hellphase (left rear fog light)
> - Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 27 change the value to Blinken rechts Hellphase (right rear fog light)
> 
> While the following 2 control the intensity of the fog light when you signal / hazzard (I have mine set to 40%, as more would again overshine the standard blinkers):
> - Leuchte26NSL LA72-Dimmwert CD 26 set this to your prefered percentage (left rear fog light)
> - Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimmwert CD 27 set this to your prefered percentage (right rear fog light)
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

jonnieb2018 said:


> Ahh I understand now - that is why!
> 
> Will give it a go later tonight W4 -great stuff thanks mate for sharing info
> 
> p.s. Will the fog light still function as normal or not?
> 
> One more question if anyone knows -how do you change the front indicator lights from the standard on/off blinking to a sweeping effect - this is what it looks like in photo? (I do have Matrix headlights):-


-Fog lights will still work as normal (even intensities are separate, so fog is still 100% when you press fog, while it goes to whatever you set it to when you signal).
-PM me your number
-Are you sure you have Matrix headlights? I thought the same, but it turns out I only have Full LED headlights (they look the same when turned off), so only blinking is available....if they were Matrix they would swipe by themselves.
P.S - My car is in my signature actually


----------



## merlin c

jonnieb2018 said:


> I tried these adjustments on my 2017 UK TTs but it doesn't appear to have made any changes:
> 
> Rear stop blinking (together or opposite) with the turn indicator
> Rear turn indicator blinking (together or opposite) with the rear fog light
> 
> Has anyone completed this successfully in the UK?
> 
> J


I have managed to get the left to blink with the indicator in unison but I cannot get the right to work the same. PLEASE WRITE DOWN EVERY CHANGE YOU MADE AND WHERE! I had the left indicator working but the right night light blinked in opposite. So be very careful or there is a world of pain awaiting you. I sorted out the problem eventualy but took me 2 hours of OH SHIT! Every 30 seconds!


----------



## jonnieb2018

Ok That did the trick M4, much better look and will be safer too, adjusting the light intensity levels worked! , leaving them at 0 - the lights wont work so I set to 65% -all good!

I have done so many mods and tweaks over the years in the A5 mainly -got to know the electronics inside out but not the tt in this much depth.

The below 2 activate the function (for each side):
- Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion C 26 change the value to Blinken links Hellphase (left rear fog light)
- Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 27 change the value to Blinken rechts Hellphase (right rear fog light)

While the following 2 control the intensity of the fog light when you signal / hazzard (I have mine set to 40%, as more would again overshine the standard blinkers):
- Leuchte26NSL LA72-Dimmwert CD 26 set this to your prefered percentage (left rear fog light) I set to 65
- Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimmwert CD 27 set this to your prefered percentage (right rear fog light) I set to 65

How do I attach a video? wont let me -what format?

Front headlights are not matrix, just read up on this so cant change them -not to worry!

[attachment=0]20200124_205924.jpg[/attachment

Video here:


----------



## kevin#34

thanks for the video, I will try soon to do this mod


----------



## HaydnTT

Does anyone have the password for HBA.pdf? Thanks


----------



## kevin#34

I tried to have the 3rd brake light ON doing the variation posted under and suggested on this thread, but unlike reported, the brake light didn't go off 20 seconds after the car has been locked (I waited around 3 minutes..) 
can somebody post the proper coding to have the 3rd brake light ON when low/high beam are ON with the knob in the AUTO position (and OFF when low/hi beam are off too, and obviously when the car is locked)?
thanks
_8 Leuchte22BR MA57 Lichtfunktion C 22 change the value from not active to:
-active 100%, the light will be always on, in any position of the light switch, even if you turn off drl from the menu and it'll remains on about 20 second after locked the car. it's always on and stop!_-


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kevin#34 said:


> I tried to have the 3rd brake light ON doing the variation posted under and suggested on this thread, but unlike reported, the brake light didn't go off 20 seconds after the car has been locked (I waited around 3 minutes..)
> can somebody post the proper coding to have the 3rd brake light ON when low/high beam are ON with the knob in the AUTO position (and OFF when low/hi beam are off too, and obviously when the car is locked)?
> thanks
> _8 Leuchte22BR MA57 Lichtfunktion C 22 change the value from not active to:
> -active 100%, the light will be always on, in any position of the light switch, even if you turn off drl from the menu and it'll remains on about 20 second after locked the car. it's always on and stop!_-


Below are all Leuchte22BR related settings from MY16:
Give it a try / compare:

ENG116958-ENG116300-Leuchte22BR MA57-Dimming Direction CD 22
Stored value maximize 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENG116958-ENG116304-Leuchte22BR MA57-Dimming Direction EF 22
Stored value maximize 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENG116958-ENG116308-Leuchte22BR MA57-Dimming Direction GH 22
Stored value maximize 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENG116958-ENG116295-Leuchte22BR MA57-Dimmwert AB 22
Stored value 100 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENG116958-ENG116299-Leuchte22BR MA57-Dimmwert CD 22
Stored value 5 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENG116958-ENG116303-Leuchte22BR MA57-Dimmwert EF 22
Stored value 0 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENG116958-ENG116307-Leuchte22BR MA57-Dimmwert GH 22
Stored value 0 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENG116958-ENG116292-Leuchte22BR MA57-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 22
Stored value 2C 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENG116958-ENG116574-Leuchte22BR MA57-Lampendefektbitposition 22
Stored value 29 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENG116958-ENG116290-Leuchte22BR MA57-Lasttyp 22
Stored value 42 - LED dritte Bremsleuchte 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENG116958-ENG116296-Leuchte22BR MA57-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 22
Stored value Always 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENG116958-ENG116293-Leuchte22BR MA57-Lichtfunktion A 22
Stored value Brake light
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENG116958-ENG116294-Leuchte22BR MA57-Lichtfunktion B 22
Stored value not active 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENG116958-ENG116297-Leuchte22BR MA57-Lichtfunktion C 22
Stored value Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht: Positionslicht: Begrenzungslicht) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENG116958-ENG116298-Leuchte22BR MA57-Lichtfunktion D 22
Stored value Daytime running lights 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENG116958-ENG116301-Leuchte22BR MA57-Lichtfunktion E 22
Stored value not active 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENG116958-ENG116302-Leuchte22BR MA57-Lichtfunktion F 22
Stored value not active 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENG116958-ENG116305-Leuchte22BR MA57-Lichtfunktion G 22
Stored value not active 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENG116958-ENG116306-Leuchte22BR MA57-Lichtfunktion H 22
Stored value not active


----------



## kevin#34

many thanks mate!  
On next weekend I will compare your data with mine.
Just a question:
with the setting posted above, your 3rd light is ON when HI/Low beam are ON, or even in daylight, with just DLR ? thanks again


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kevin#34 said:


> many thanks mate!
> On next weekend I will compare your data with mine.
> Just a question:
> with the setting posted above, your 3rd light is ON when HI/Low beam are ON, or even in daylight, with just DLR ? thanks again


Exactly!


----------



## kevin#34

thanks again! 
any idea about how to have 3rd light ON only if low or hi beam is ON?


----------



## jonnieb2018

kevin#34 said:


> thanks again!
> any idea about how to have 3rd light ON only if low or hi beam is ON?


So what I understand is the first line below (C22) makes the 3rd light active (on), the next line (D22) is what you tell it you want to do eg use them as DRL -so the option must be in here in the menu list? 

Leuchte22...C22 change from not active to standlicht allgemein
Leuchte22...D22 change to daytime running lights
Leuchte22...CD22 change to the value from 0 to your choice (100 is the max intensity of the third light, my advice is 10)


----------



## kevin#34

tried to activate _Leuchte22...D22 change to daytime running lights_, problem was -as I reported before- that the 3rd light remained ON even after having locked the car and waited for 3 minutes... I suppose that car battery would not be so happy... :lol:


----------



## merlin c

Her is a short version of how to undo your rear indicator additional functions that you programmed wrong if all else fails. Go into each address and switch off, Niect active on A, B and C FUNCTIONS...IE.. in 20BR LA71YOU WILL FIND A21, B21 and C21, select these off by selecting Niecht active. After you have done this to all addresses you changed that caused the first issues then test indicators, they should work as normal. If again you wish to input new functions then change C21 for example, try indicators and you should see no difference, then activate A21 save. Update function should now work. Do the same for other side. Hope this helps.


----------



## jonnieb2018

kevin#34 said:


> tried to activate _Leuchte22...D22 change to daytime running lights_, problem was -as I reported before- that the 3rd light remained ON even after having locked the car and waited for 3 minutes... I suppose that car battery would not be so happy... :lol:


strange, so maybe its the setting for C22, i suggest look for another function, not 100% or activ as it sounds like this turns it on permanently?

J


----------



## kevin#34

thanks to both, I will begin testing teh 3rd brake light first...


----------



## jonnieb2018

kevin#34 said:


> thanks to both, I will begin testing teh 3rd brake light first...


I disable the coming home low beam so I just have the DRL on at a high intensity -looks great.

I tried the rear indicators set to the reverse light as well - it looked too busy and would confuse drivers so reverted back to what I have and to stay within the law.

So here is the list of possible functions for the 3rd light:


----------



## jonnieb2018

noname said:


> -Enable auto handbrake when shift in P (my cable can't have access at this unit, so not tested)
> Unit 53
> Security access, code 78713
> Adaption
> Find "shift p to epb"
> Activate it and done.
> 
> I dont think Module 53 is in my car or at least I cant access it. Is it only availanle with hillbold?
> This would be a really useful feature I think.
> 
> Has anyone else done done this one?
> 
> J


----------



## scott65742

I was trying to activate it the other day but couldn't find the code, I'll try this tomorrow. From what I've read elsewhere it doesn't do anything but I'll test it regardless.


----------



## jonnieb2018

scott65742 said:


> I was trying to activate it the other day but couldn't find the code, I'll try this tomorrow. From what I've read elsewhere it doesn't do anything but I'll test it regardless.


Ok


----------



## scott65742

I can't get access to the controller so I can't test it.


----------



## jonnieb2018

scott65742 said:


> I can't get access to the controller so I can't test it.


No worries thanks anyway


----------



## kevin#34

I don't think is a good idea to have parking brake activated by shifting in P; in down/uphill is better to activate hand brake at first, and only after shifting in P, to avoid unnecessary stress on the transmission


----------



## Macauley

Does anyone know how to check the launch control counter with OBDeleven?


----------



## kevin#34

no I don't, but I would like to me too


----------



## merlin c

I have updated software to achieve fog led's blinking with left and right indicators, also I have the third brake light on at 10 % intensity when the ignition is turned on and operates through all light selections on switch, looks great.

My question is this..............after I lock the car the third brake light goes out after 50 seconds, is there anyway to reduce this time. I have looked at all parameters and cannot find any adjustable setting that is on 50??


----------



## jonnieb2018

merlin c said:


> I have updated software to achieve fog led's blinking with left and right indicators, also I have the third brake light on at 10 % intensity when the ignition is turned on and operates through all light selections on switch, looks great.
> 
> My question is this..............after I lock the car the third brake light goes out after 50 seconds, is there anyway to reduce this time. I have looked at all parameters and cannot find any adjustable setting that is on 50??


Excellent!

is it part of the coming home/leaving lights that stay on? _ could it be the front light setting that you need to adjust?


----------



## merlin c

jonnieb2018 said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have updated software to achieve fog led's blinking with left and right indicators, also I have the third brake light on at 10 % intensity when the ignition is turned on and operates through all light selections on switch, looks great.
> 
> My question is this..............after I lock the car the third brake light goes out after 50 seconds, is there anyway to reduce this time. I have looked at all parameters and cannot find any adjustable setting that is on 50??
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> is it part of the coming home/leaving lights that stay on? _ could it be the front light setting that you need to adjust?
Click to expand...

Never messed with coming home light settings, only third brake LED strip stays on for 50 seconds.


----------



## jonnieb2018

merlin c said:


> I have updated software to achieve fog led's blinking with left and right indicators, also I have the third brake light on at 10 % intensity when the ignition is turned on and operates through all light selections on switch, looks great.
> 
> My question is this..............after I lock the car the third brake light goes out after 50 seconds, is there anyway to reduce this time. I have looked at all parameters and cannot find any adjustable setting that is on 50??


Just activated this one, looks good. Have set to 5% intensity. 

and some pics :


----------



## czarny666

Do someone know how to code spoiler button to remember spoiler position? I love spoiler to be opened but it is closing everytime i start engine and drive in the city.


----------



## kevin#34

If i remember well, there should be a coding to have the spoiler always open


----------



## sweetivy0513

Gary1310 said:


> Hy Guys,
> I'm the author of the retrofit AUDI TTS exhaust TUTO and now I'm following the modification with the installation of a fixed spoiler. And I can't F***g find the adaptation to code it: not installed
> I have the only 2 parameters in the 9 electric central as said before in this thread:
> Spoiler Einfahrunterdrueckung nach manuellem Ausfahren
> Spoiler Komfortsenken des Spoiler ueber Schliesszylinder FT
> I don't know if it's coming from my TT or from my vagcom copy cable which is a bit old (vagcom 15.7) but I do not have as one of my friend that have a TT RS 2018 (mine is from 2015) this option in adaptation to set it: spoiler not installed
> *If someone has any clue about how to deactivate completely the rear spoiler on a 2015 TT ?
> *
> Regards
> GARY


Did you find a closed way? 
My car is TTS.
Only show 2 option like you too.
TTS don't have spoiler-tt_spoiler option like TT


----------



## jonnieb2018

sweetivy0513 said:


> Gary1310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hy Guys,
> I'm the author of the retrofit AUDI TTS exhaust TUTO and now I'm following the modification with the installation of a fixed spoiler. And I can't F***g find the adaptation to code it: not installed
> I have the only 2 parameters in the 9 electric central as said before in this thread:
> Spoiler Einfahrunterdrueckung nach manuellem Ausfahren
> Spoiler Komfortsenken des Spoiler ueber Schliesszylinder FT
> I don't know if it's coming from my TT or from my vagcom copy cable which is a bit old (vagcom 15.7) but I do not have as one of my friend that have a TT RS 2018 (mine is from 2015) this option in adaptation to set it: spoiler not installed
> *If someone has any clue about how to deactivate completely the rear spoiler on a 2015 TT ?
> *
> Regards
> GARY
> 
> 
> 
> Did you find a closed way?
> 
> My car is TTS.
> Only show 2 option like you too.
> TTS don't have spoiler-tt_spoiler option like TT
Click to expand...

Why don't you disconnect the spoiler harness from the spoiler module so it stays down permanently unless you reconnect?


----------



## kevin#34

because in that way he will have a warning light, a fault in the related module and also the ESP will be always ON after 166 km/h or so&#8230;.
need proper coding or emulator to be connected to spoiler engine connector&#8230; but both methods not working on 100% of cases, as far as I read


----------



## Toshiba

For whatever reason he wants it up not down. Well, to "remember"
No profile setting to remember where, it is what it is.


----------



## acert54

I've just ordered an OBDeleven dongle and want to do a few mods on my 2015 MK3 TT
Folding mirrors - can all mirrors be coded to do this or only the ones with motors for folding and is passenger dipping possible ?
Alarm chirp when locking and unlocking - is this possible?
Rear parking sensors graphic - is this possible?


----------



## Toshiba

Nope, you need motors in the mirrors to make them fold..


----------



## jonnieb2018

and you need to check your door modules are compatable for the folding mirrors.


----------



## Gary1310

jonnieb2018 said:


> sweetivy0513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary1310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hy Guys,
> I'm the author of the retrofit AUDI TTS exhaust TUTO and now I'm following the modification with the installation of a fixed spoiler. And I can't F***g find the adaptation to code it: not installed
> I have the only 2 parameters in the 9 electric central as said before in this thread:
> Spoiler Einfahrunterdrueckung nach manuellem Ausfahren
> Spoiler Komfortsenken des Spoiler ueber Schliesszylinder FT
> I don't know if it's coming from my TT or from my vagcom copy cable which is a bit old (vagcom 15.7) but I do not have as one of my friend that have a TT RS 2018 (mine is from 2015) this option in adaptation to set it: spoiler not installed
> *If someone has any clue about how to deactivate completely the rear spoiler on a 2015 TT ?
> *
> Regards
> GARY
> 
> 
> 
> Did you find a closed way?
> 
> My car is TTS.
> Only show 2 option like you too.
> TTS don't have spoiler-tt_spoiler option like TT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you disconnect the spoiler harness from the spoiler module so it stays down permanently unless you reconnect?
Click to expand...

Hey Guys I'm not receiving any notifications even when you quote that's why I didn't answer you 
Regarding the spoiler I solved it ages ago, I just bought an ODB ELEVEN PRO for my samsung note 10 to code the car and it worked perfectly. There is a code that is saying: Spoiler not installed. So it stays blocked in fixed position Down even if you reach 120km/H or more. 
I did it because I installed the ABT one. I found the profile of the car really more aggressive with the fixed spoiler. 
If someone is interested I can do a post to explain how I did the installation of the spoiler in a really cheap way. If you buy the parts coming from Audi you are gone sell a kidney for it ..... :lol: 
So to summarize now my configuration is Spoiler is plugged but not active thanks to Vagcom so I have no prob with the Virtual Cockpit no messages and no warm lights


----------



## Gary1310

sweetivy0513 said:


> Gary1310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hy Guys,
> I'm the author of the retrofit AUDI TTS exhaust TUTO and now I'm following the modification with the installation of a fixed spoiler. And I can't F***g find the adaptation to code it: not installed
> I have the only 2 parameters in the 9 electric central as said before in this thread:
> Spoiler Einfahrunterdrueckung nach manuellem Ausfahren
> Spoiler Komfortsenken des Spoiler ueber Schliesszylinder FT
> I don't know if it's coming from my TT or from my vagcom copy cable which is a bit old (vagcom 15.7) but I do not have as one of my friend that have a TT RS 2018 (mine is from 2015) this option in adaptation to set it: spoiler not installed
> *If someone has any clue about how to deactivate completely the rear spoiler on a 2015 TT ?
> *
> Regards
> GARY
> 
> 
> 
> Did you find a closed way?
> My car is TTS.
> Only show 2 option like you too.
> TTS don't have spoiler-tt_spoiler option like TT
Click to expand...

Yes you can have a look to my last post


----------



## acert54

Toshiba said:


> Nope, you need motors in the mirrors to make them fold..


Think I'll cancel that mod lol


----------



## StanleyTTS

Hey Guys I'm not receiving any notifications even when you quote that's why I didn't answer you
Regarding the spoiler I solved it ages ago, I just bought an ODB ELEVEN PRO for my samsung note 10 to code the car and it worked perfectly. There is a code that is saying: Spoiler not installed. So it stays blocked in fixed position Down even if you reach 120km/H or more.
I did it because I installed the ABT one. I found the profile of the car really more aggressive with the fixed spoiler.
If someone is interested I can do a post to explain how I did the installation of the spoiler in a really cheap way. If you buy the parts coming from Audi you are gone sell a kidney for it ..... :lol:
So to summarize now my configuration is Spoiler is plugged but not active thanks to Vagcom so I have no prob with the Virtual Cockpit no messages and no warm lights

Hi Gary,

I am interested in your solution to get the failure out of my virtual cockpit. I exchange the foulding TTS spoiler for a fixed TTRS spoiler but I do not get rid of the damn failures. I bought the OBD eleven pro and the "AUDI TT 8S Heckspoiler Deaktivier-Adapter elektrischer Spoiler auf festen RS Spoiler" from k-electronic GmbH, but I did not succeed with both OBD devices.

BR,

Stanley


----------



## Gary1310

StanleyTTS said:


> Hey Guys I'm not receiving any notifications even when you quote that's why I didn't answer you
> Regarding the spoiler I solved it ages ago, I just bought an ODB ELEVEN PRO for my samsung note 10 to code the car and it worked perfectly. There is a code that is saying: Spoiler not installed. So it stays blocked in fixed position Down even if you reach 120km/H or more.
> I did it because I installed the ABT one. I found the profile of the car really more aggressive with the fixed spoiler.
> If someone is interested I can do a post to explain how I did the installation of the spoiler in a really cheap way. If you buy the parts coming from Audi you are gone sell a kidney for it ..... :lol:
> So to summarize now my configuration is Spoiler is plugged but not active thanks to Vagcom so I have no prob with the Virtual Cockpit no messages and no warm lights
> 
> Hi Gary,
> 
> I am interested in your solution to get the failure out of my virtual cockpit. I exchange the foulding TTS spoiler for a fixed TTRS spoiler but I do not get rid of the damn failures. I bought the OBD eleven pro and the "AUDI TT 8S Heckspoiler Deaktivier-Adapter elektrischer Spoiler auf festen RS Spoiler" from k-electronic GmbH, but I did not succeed with both OBD devices.
> 
> BR,
> 
> Stanley


Hey 
Did u unplug the spoiler mechanism ? 
Mine is still pluged but does not activate itself as it is coded as absent
In your case if you took out the whole mechanism i Think u should desactivate before unplunging it 
I do not have the car with me I let it in Barcelona airport before the crisis as I'm working there and I Left to go back to france before the closing of border so hard to tell you without the car 
Do me a screenshot of odb eleven pro option u have or we do a TeamViewer this week so I can do it for u

If I remember Well it is in electronic adaptation spoiler : absent 
Clear All errors

I PM u right now

8)


----------



## kevin#34

in these hard times of covid  I'm nearly leaving in the garage :lol: , taking in care of my sad baby....

question: is there anybody who succeeded in having the engine oil level shown in the MMI, as par the initial post of this thread?
thanks


----------



## Erty

Not me...


----------



## kevin#34

hi _Erty_, did you try it, or not tried yet?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kevin#34 said:


> in these hard times of covid  I'm nearly leaving in the garage :lol: , taking in care of my sad baby....
> 
> question: is there anybody who succeeded in having the engine oil level shown in the MMI, as par the initial post of this thread?
> thanks


I have, but it just diaplayed in the menu as "function unavailable"...so gave up on it.


----------



## Erty

kevin#34 said:


> hi _Erty_, did you try it, or not tried yet?


I did it but it didn't work.


----------



## kevin#34

ok, thanks, if so I will not spend time anymore on it


----------



## nickart

Hi friends. I am writing to you from Russia (sorry for my poor English). I have an audi tt 2016 release. There is a question on the automatic spoiler. Is it possible to somehow program it so that it opens earlier, for example at 60mph (100kmh).
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gary1310

StanleyTTS said:


> Hey Guys I'm not receiving any notifications even when you quote that's why I didn't answer you
> Regarding the spoiler I solved it ages ago, I just bought an ODB ELEVEN PRO for my samsung note 10 to code the car and it worked perfectly. There is a code that is saying: Spoiler not installed. So it stays blocked in fixed position Down even if you reach 120km/H or more.
> I did it because I installed the ABT one. I found the profile of the car really more aggressive with the fixed spoiler.
> If someone is interested I can do a post to explain how I did the installation of the spoiler in a really cheap way. If you buy the parts coming from Audi you are gone sell a kidney for it ..... :lol:
> So to summarize now my configuration is Spoiler is plugged but not active thanks to Vagcom so I have no prob with the Virtual Cockpit no messages and no warm lights
> 
> Hi Gary,
> 
> I am interested in your solution to get the failure out of my virtual cockpit. I exchange the foulding TTS spoiler for a fixed TTRS spoiler but I do not get rid of the damn failures. I bought the OBD eleven pro and the "AUDI TT 8S Heckspoiler Deaktivier-Adapter elektrischer Spoiler auf festen RS Spoiler" from k-electronic GmbH, but I did not succeed with both OBD devices.
> 
> BR,
> 
> Stanley


Hey Guys to upload everyone about the spoiler thing from electric to fix 
So We spent about 3h with Stanly and finally fixed it

So for everyone going on a fix spoiler: UNPLUG THE ELECTRICAL SPOILER ONLY AFTER HAVING THE SPOILER INSIDE (NOT EXTENDED) AND AFTER CODING THIS 2 MODULES WITH ODB ELEVEN PRO:

* 9 central electric: long coding find spoiler and code it (there is 4 possible options) as UNMOUNT 
17 DASHBOARD: adaptation or long coding don't remember now find spoiler (2possible options YES or NO): NO *

Go back in 9 central election electric live data find spoiler and verify that spoiler status is: spoiler not mounted

Then turn off engine, turn on engine verify that when pressing the spoiler button nothing happen

Turn off again the car and now you can unplug the spoiler

For the one that did not read the post and unplugged first and coded after :lol: :mrgreen: : you can't get rid of the error light on the dashboard without:

Plug back the electric spoiler, code everything as original in the 9 and 17

Wait 24h car off for all the errors to purge. I insist 24h if not the memory of the car will not erase it and the electric spoiler will still not work with error light on dashboard

WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT

turn on: no alarm spoiler is working normally

then go back to the beginning of the post: coding, first turn off engine, turn on, verify spoiler button not working, no dash error light, turn off engine: UNPLUG SPOILER, turn on verify no error light

WORKING FOR ME and NOW WORKING FOR STANLEY !


----------



## Gary1310

nickart said:


> Hi friends. I am writing to you from Russia (sorry for my poor English). I have an audi tt 2016 release. There is a question on the automatic spoiler. Is it possible to somehow program it so that it opens earlier, for example at 60mph (100kmh).
> Thanks for the help.


Hey from France 
Impossible for me as it has been created by Audi to work on these speed limit 
Only found the possibility to keep it Retracted (inside) no other option about the speed trigger

Cheers


----------



## phazer

There is a suggestion that Vag Can Pro can change the spoiler parameters but you will need the fully licensed genuine version. It can't be done with VCDS as it's a firmware/parameterisation change.


----------



## kevin#34

yes, looks it can be done, somehow..

Heckspoiler Geschwindigkeitsschwellen 
Anpassung der Geschwindigkeitsschwellen des Heckspoilers

https://www.alex-cs.de/fahrzeugauswahl/tt-8s/
http://www.feuertiger.net/audi/tt-8s.html
https://www.carat-garage.de/index.php/1 ... r-anpassen
https://hochfrankencoding.jimdofree.com ... udi-tt-8s/


----------



## phazer

kevin#34 said:


> yes, looks it can be done, somehow..
> 
> Heckspoiler Geschwindigkeitsschwellen
> Anpassung der Geschwindigkeitsschwellen des Heckspoilers
> 
> https://www.alex-cs.de/fahrzeugauswahl/tt-8s/
> http://www.feuertiger.net/audi/tt-8s.html
> https://www.carat-garage.de/index.php/1 ... r-anpassen
> https://hochfrankencoding.jimdofree.com ... udi-tt-8s/


A couple of those are basically listing the VCP capabilities for the Mk3 :mrgreen: Given what it can do VCP isn't that expensive roughly £230 and if you don't already have VCDS it can do everything it can plus all the firmware stuff on top.


----------



## kevin#34

I have VCDS but never succeed in changing spoiler activation/deactivation thresholds...


----------



## phazer

kevin#34 said:


> I have VCDS but never succeed in changing spoiler activation/deactivation thresholds...


As I said above it's not possible with VCDS, you need VCP.


----------



## Gh0sty

Gary1310 said:


> StanleyTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys I'm not receiving any notifications even when you quote that's why I didn't answer you
> Regarding the spoiler I solved it ages ago, I just bought an ODB ELEVEN PRO for my samsung note 10 to code the car and it worked perfectly. There is a code that is saying: Spoiler not installed. So it stays blocked in fixed position Down even if you reach 120km/H or more.
> I did it because I installed the ABT one. I found the profile of the car really more aggressive with the fixed spoiler.
> If someone is interested I can do a post to explain how I did the installation of the spoiler in a really cheap way. If you buy the parts coming from Audi you are gone sell a kidney for it ..... :lol:
> So to summarize now my configuration is Spoiler is plugged but not active thanks to Vagcom so I have no prob with the Virtual Cockpit no messages and no warm lights
> 
> Hi Gary,
> 
> I am interested in your solution to get the failure out of my virtual cockpit. I exchange the foulding TTS spoiler for a fixed TTRS spoiler but I do not get rid of the damn failures. I bought the OBD eleven pro and the "AUDI TT 8S Heckspoiler Deaktivier-Adapter elektrischer Spoiler auf festen RS Spoiler" from k-electronic GmbH, but I did not succeed with both OBD devices.
> 
> BR,
> 
> Stanley
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys to upload everyone about the spoiler thing from electric to fix
> So We spent about 3h with Stanly and finally fixed it
> 
> So for everyone going on a fix spoiler: UNPLUG THE ELECTRICAL SPOILER ONLY AFTER HAVING THE SPOILER INSIDE (NOT EXTENDED) AND AFTER CODING THIS 2 MODULES WITH ODB ELEVEN PRO:
> 
> * 9 central electric: long coding find spoiler and code it (there is 4 possible options) as UNMOUNT
> 17 DASHBOARD: adaptation or long coding don't remember now find spoiler (2possible options YES or NO): NO *
> 
> Go back in 9 central election electric live data find spoiler and verify that spoiler status is: spoiler not mounted
> 
> Then turn off engine, turn on engine verify that when pressing the spoiler button nothing happen
> 
> Turn off again the car and now you can unplug the spoiler
> 
> For the one that did not read the post and unplugged first and coded after :lol: :mrgreen: : you can't get rid of the error light on the dashboard without:
> 
> Plug back the electric spoiler, code everything as original in the 9 and 17
> 
> Wait 24h car off for all the errors to purge. I insist 24h if not the memory of the car will not erase it and the electric spoiler will still not work with error light on dashboard
> 
> WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT
> 
> turn on: no alarm spoiler is working normally
> 
> then go back to the beginning of the post: coding, first turn off engine, turn on, verify spoiler button not working, no dash error light, turn off engine: UNPLUG SPOILER, turn on verify no error light
> 
> WORKING FOR ME and NOW WORKING FOR STANLEY !
Click to expand...

Hiya chaps,

sorry to double quote - in OBD11 there are 2 differing versions, if you plug into a TTS, the spoiler deactivation can be found in adaptations, however if into an Sline it needs to be found via the long coding part - how do I know this, 2 hours spent trying to find it when swapping a spoiler over!

you shouldnt need to unplug the spoiler, you need to find the correct area dependant on model.


----------



## DPG

Has anyone managed to get this working?


----------



## sometimes1

Hi!

Is it possible to get the sliding turning signal in the front with only LED and not LED Matrix?
Just got a new TTS. 

Thanks!


----------



## kevin#34

tried, but no success :x 
I had the graphs appearing, but not moving at all. I guess the needed sensors are missing, other than the RS


DPG said:


> Has anyone managed to get this working?


----------



## sometimes1

Do anyone have the passord for the pdf file so i can activate high beam assist?  Thanks


----------



## kevin#34

I think no chance, if you don't have matrix



sometimes1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Is it possible to get the sliding turning signal in the front with only LED and not LED Matrix?
> Just got a new TTS.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Asino123

Hi, someone has activated the lane assist on their TT via coding. Mine has a camera for signals. Thanks in advance. Good job.


----------



## kevin#34

wasn't the lane assist a std on all TT's? :?:


----------



## Asino123

there is no mine. I only have signal recognition.


----------



## audithailand

Thank you for good forum.
Request Password for PDF
I need coding what a equipment for coding.



noname said:


> I open a thread where ask questions about coding, or if you need help with electrical schemes or how to remove parts of the car.
> 
> Summary:
> *-DRL brightness while turn indicators are on*
> *-High Beam Assist* (until my16, my17 is being tested)
> *-Coming/Leaving home*
> *-Disable the open door sound while the engine on*
> *-Adjust the time length for the step 3 heating seats*
> *-Adjust the temperature thresholds of any step heating seats*
> *-Coming/leaving home Without Low Beams,just drl*
> *-Enable acoustic signal locking/unlocking the car*
> *-Delay window rolling power when opening door*
> *-Visual acknowledgment when all doors are locked/windows closed*
> *-Show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse*
> *-Increase the led intensity (when low beam are on)*
> *-Increase the led intensity (the same above but when coming/leaving home is active)*
> *-Third brake light always on or only with drl/low beam on*
> *-Rear stop blinking (together or opposite) with the turn indicator*
> *-Rear turn indicator blinking (together or opposite) with the rear fog light*
> *-Change how many days in advance you receive the service countdown alarm*
> *-Turn down the passenger mirror in R*
> *-Deactivate fasten belt sound and symbol*
> *-Enable g-meter*
> *-Set the exhaust valve often open*
> *-Laptimer*
> *-Turn indicators, number of blinkers*
> *-Traffic signs recognition* updated '17
> *-Disable automatic reset for the auto high beam assist*
> *-Emergency flashing indicators when brake*
> *-Enable/disable drl via mmi*
> *-change the speed activation and deactivation of auto full beam*
> *-Change the length/delay time of the headlight washer*
> *-Change the sound actuator volume*
> *-Add red zone in the revs counter, font numbers like TTs and logo TTs/TTrs* my15-my16
> *-Automatic closing windows when raining after Park*
> *-Copy a mp3 cd from the MMI unit to the jukebox*
> *-Differential lock threshold*
> *-Close mirrors when we lock the car*
> *-Disable auto engaging parking sensors in traffic*
> *-Automatically car closes by itself when we close the door with engine and ignition off*
> *-change quality oil for service DIY*
> *-Map of any light in the car*
> *-Fix an error that causes the "number of keys paired to the car" info disappear after some coding*
> *-Lock the car with the engine on*
> *-Service position front wiper on MMI*
> *-Disable start&stop system*
> *-show the oil level on the MMI* doesn't work on the TT
> *-Enable torque and power graph from TTrs* if they appear, don't work before my18
> 
> *>>Under testing<< Coding that you can test but I can't guarantee they will work like the other above*
> 
> -unlock video in motion
> -expanded electronic differential threshold
> -air recycle sensitivity
> -counter steer force
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1 engine
> 2 auto transmission
> 3 abs
> 5 access/start authorization
> 5F info electrics
> 8 auto hvac
> 9 central electrics
> 10 park/steer assist
> 14 susp. electr.
> 16 steering wheel
> 17 instruments
> 42 driver door (may be inverted with 52, I have RHD)
> 52 passenger door
> 55 headlight range
> A5 front camera
> 
> *DRL brightness while turn indicators are on*
> Unit 9
> adaption
> "(18)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert GH 2,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
> "(18)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert GH 3,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
> "(18)-Leuchte4TFL LB4-Dimmwert GH 4,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
> "(18)-Leuchte5 TFL RB32-Dimmwert GH 5,0" set the value to your choice, I suggest 30, 100 is the max
> View attachment 4
> 
> 
> if you want the DRL pulse on in the instant the turn indicator is off:
> Unit 9
> adaption
> (16) leuchte 3.....G3 change from blinken rechts activ (beide phasen) to blinken rechts dunkelphase
> 
> *-High Beam Assist (with or without light sensor, front camera required, until my16)* password required, ask me
> View attachment 10
> 
> thanks to who helped me test it:
> Ignorer
> tommyknocker
> stumardy
> View attachment 9
> 
> 
> *-Coming/Leaving home (for TT with xenon)* password required, ask me
> View attachment 16
> 
> 
> *-Disable the open door sound while the engine on* thanks to audinut
> Unit 17
> Adaption
> Find in the menu:
> Ignition active message; actuator
> change to "No display"
> 
> *-Adjust time length for the step 3 heating seats*
> set after how many minutes the seat heating will pass from step 3 to step 2
> Unit 8
> adaption
> ..seat level 3 to level 2 change the value to your choice, standard is 10 minutes
> additionally, we can adjust the time from the step 2 to step 1
> --seat level 2 to level 1 change the value to your choice, standard is 0 minutes
> View attachment 8
> View attachment 7
> 
> 
> *-adjust the temperature thresholds of any step heating seats*
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu:
> (1) to (12) seat heater level current consumption allocation..
> change the value to your choice, even different per each side of the car
> 1 untere, min temperature step 1 left side (driver to me) standard is 18
> 1 obere, max temperature step 1 left side standard is 20
> 2 untere, min temperature step 1 right side standard is 18
> 2 obere, max temperature step 1 right side standard is 20
> 3 untere, min temperature step 2 left side standard is 26
> 3 obere, max temperature step 2 left side standard is 28
> 4 untere, min temperature step 2 right side standard is 26
> 4 obere, max temperature step 2 right side standard is 28
> 5 untere, min temperature step 3 left side standard is 34
> 5 obere, max temperature step 3 left side standard is 36
> 6 untere, min temperature step 3 right side standard is 34
> 6 obere, max temperature step 3 right side standard is 36
> 
> *-coming/leaving home Without Low Beams, just drl* thanks to berk192
> Unit 09
> Security access 31347
> Adaptation
> Find in the menu:
> (10) -Leuchte6ABL LC5-dimming 6 Select CD
> Adjust value 127 to 0
> (11) -Leuchte6ABL LC5 dimming Direction CD 6 Select
> Adjust value to minimize
> (10) -Leuchte7ABL RB1-dimming 7 CD Select
> Adjust value 127 to 0
> (11) -Leuchte7ABL RB1 Dimming Direction CD 7 Select
> Adjust value to minimize
> 
> *-enable acoustic signal locking/unlocking the car* (posted by ZaniCWD, tested and changed by me)
> this coding enables a "big" from the "original Audi alarm" or, if you don't have it, a signal with the car's horn..a bit spooky and noisy in the night but there is the menu on the vc to activate/deactivate this option
> Unit 9
> Security Access 31347
> Adaption
> find in the menu:
> (1) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustische Rückmeldung verriegeln change to active (signal when lock)
> (2) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustische Rückmeldung entreißen change to active (signal when unlock)
> (3) Acknowledgement Signals - Dauer der Akustischen... keep in normal with the original alarm, change to kurz to short a bit the sound
> (7) Acknowledgement Signals - Menuesteuerung akustische Rueckmeldung change to active (enable the menu on the vc)
> (8) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustiche Rueckmeldung global change to active
> (9) Acknowledgement Signals - Akustiche Rueckmeldung signalhorn change to active (show the menu on the vc)
> View attachment 14
> 
> 
> *Delay window rolling power when opening door*
> (this will retain the power so you can roll up /down window with button after ignition off and door opened)
> Unit 9
> adaption
> (14)-Access control 2-Freigabenachlauf FH bei Tueroeffnen abbrechen change to inactive
> 
> *Visual acknowledgment when all doors are locked/windows closed* tanks to ZaniCWD
> keeping pressed the closing button on the key fob, we'll close the windows and once closed, the car will blinks the indicator lights
> Unit 09
> Adaptation
> Security Access 31347
> (5) Acknowledgement Signals - Optische Rueckmeldung Komfortschliessen change to active
> 
> *-show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse*
> Unit 10
> Security Access 71679
> Coding
> Byte 02
> Enable Bit 0
> View attachment 6
> 
> 
> *-Increase the led intensity (when low beam are on)*
> Unit 9
> Security access 31347
> Adaptions
> Find in the menu:
> (6) Leuchte 2SL...dimmwert AB Change the value from 28 to your choice (I use 50)
> (6)-Leuchte3SL...dimmwert AB Change the value from 28 to your choice (I use 50)
> 
> *-Increase the led intensity (the same above but when coming/leaving home is active)*
> Unit 9
> Security Access 31347
> Adaptions
> Find in the menu:
> (10) Leuchte 2SL...dimmwert CD Change the value from 28 to your choice (I use 50)
> (10) Leuchte 3SL...dimmwert CD change the value from 28 to your choice (I use 50)
> 
> *-Third brake light always on or only with drl/low beam on*
> This coding allows to have the third brake on with an intensity of your choice, obviously if you brake, the light is the standard 100%
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu:
> 8 Leuchte22BR MA57 Lichtfunktion C 22 change the value from not active to:
> -active 100%, the light will be always on, in any position of the light switch, even if you turn off drl from the menu and it'll remains on about 20 second after locked the car. it's always on and stop!
> 
> -standlicht allgemein, the light will turn on when low beam lights come on in auto or if you turn on manually position lights or low beam lights.
> the third light will be off during the day with the drl
> 
> 10 Leuchte22BR MA57 Dimmewert CD 22 change the value from 0 to your choice (100 is the max intensity of the third light, my advice is 5)
> 
> if you want the third light always on but, it's possible to deactivate it when the light switch is on 0 and you turn off drl from the drl menu, it's on with the light switch on auto, position and low beam and won't remain on after locked the car, do this coding.
> 8 Leuchte22...C22 change from not active to standlicht allgemein
> 9 Leuchte22...D22 change to daytime running lights
> 10 Leuchte22...CD22 change to the value from 0 to your choice (100 is the max intensity of the third light, my advice is 10)
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> *-rear stop blinking (together or opposite) with the turn indicator*
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu:
> stop together the indicator
> (8)-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion C 20 change the value to Blinken links Hellphase (left stop)
> (8)-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion C 21 change the value to Blinken rechts Hellphase (right stop)
> View attachment 13
> 
> 
> stop opposite the indicator
> (8)-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion C 20 change the value to Blinken links Dunkelphase (left stop)
> (8)-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion C 21 change the value to Blinken rechts Dunkelphase (right stop)
> View attachment 12
> 
> 
> *-rear turn indicator blinking (together or opposite) with the rear fog light*
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu:
> (8)-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion C 26 change the value to Blinken links Hellphase (left rear fog light)
> (8)-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 27 change the value to Blinken rechts Hellphase (right rear fog light)
> View attachment 11
> 
> 
> (8)-Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichtfunktion C 26 change the value to Blinken links Dunkelphase (left rear fog light)
> (8)-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 27 change the value to Blinken rechts Dunkelphase (right rear fog light)
> you know how it works!
> 
> this coding is also possible with the reverse light but I don't like it! for who wants to try...
> (8)-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion C 28 change the value to Blinken links Hellphase (left reverse light)
> (8)-Leuchte29RFL RA64-Lichtfunktion C 29 change the value to Blinken rechts Hellphase (right reverse light)
> if you want to blink the reverse light opposite the indicator, change Hellphase to Dunkelphase
> 
> -since rear stop lights are very bright, if someone wants to activate this coding, I suggest to reduce the light intensity, read below
> in any coding, you can read the letter C (C20,C21,C26 etc)
> Below you can find "...Dimmwert CD.." insert here the intensity of the light that you prefer, 100 is the max
> 
> *-Change how many days in advance you receive the service countdown alarm*
> Unit 17
> adaption
> find in the menu
> Service notification in days and change from 30 days to your taste
> 
> *-turn down the passenger mirror in R*
> Unit 52 (select the passenger unit, it may vary from left drive hand/right drive hand)
> coding
> Byte 4
> enable bit 2
> enable bit 3
> 
> *-deactivate fasten belt sound and symbol*
> Unit 17
> Adaption
> find in the menu "Disable seat belt reminders"
> change value to "yes"
> 
> *-enable g-meter (from TTrs)* thanks to elboobio and his eleven obd
> Unit 17
> Coding
> Byte 10
> enable Bit 2
> it should appear next to the lap timer function but not all cars are compatible, it can be activated but couldn't work or doesn't appear at all!
> View attachment 17
> 
> 
> *-set the exhaust valve often open* I say often because many cars already have this bit deactivated, but the car manages the valve anyway. Best solution is to unplug its connector but with the error on the vag scan
> Unit 01
> Coding
> Byte 9
> disable Bit 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> *-laptimer*
> Unit 17
> coding
> byte 1
> Enable Bit 3
> 
> 
> *-turn indicators, number of blinkers*
> Unit 09
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu "Turn signal control - komfortblinken blinkzyklen"
> Possible values: "2-5"; Default: "3"
> change in a value of your choice
> 
> *-traffic signs recognition, it's required front camera and and navi. without navi, VC will give an error but the coding works anyway*
> 
> Unit A5
> Security Access 20103
> Coding
> Byte01
> Enable Bit 0
> Adaption
> find in the menu "display end of speed limit symbol" change the value to "active"
> find in the menu "display no passing allowed" change the value to "active"
> find in the menu "road sign detection fusion mode" change the value to "fusion"
> find in the menu "display valid additional signs" and check if the value is 00100111
> 
> Unit 17
> Coding
> Byte05
> Enable Bit2
> 
> Traffic signs menu on the vc isn't available in the Europe market
> 
> Reset the MMI
> View attachment 19
> 
> 
> the road signs on the map is provided by the map in your car, so if you don't have traffic signs rec, you'll have the speed limit anyway but, of course, could be not updated with the current speed limit.
> the speed limit on the bottom instead, is supplied by the front camera, updated with what it read (so sometime they can't match the same speed) and it's shown there where you are in any screen on the VC
> View attachment 18
> 
> 
> *-Disable automatic reset for the auto high beam assist*
> Unit 9
> Access 31347
> Adaption
> find in the menu "channel 5 assistance light functions-Fernlichtassistent reset"
> Change to not active
> Now everytime we turn off the car and then on, the high beam assist will remain active
> sometime can happen that the car reset the control anyway but the symbol auto is still on
> 
> *-emergency flashing indicators when brake*
> if we have and emergency brake at a medium-high speed, emergency indicators will blink for a while
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu:
> (18) Dynamic turn signal modes - emergency alert blinken change to active
> 
> *-enable/disable drl via mmi*
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu:
> (2) Daytime Running Lights - Tagfahrlicht Aktivierung durch BAP oder Bedienfolge moeglich change to active
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> *-change the speed activation and deactivation of auto full beam*
> Unit A5
> Security Access 20103
> Adaption
> find in the menu "activation speed for high-beam assistant"
> standard value is 57 km/h, set your speed then ok
> find in the menu "channel speed threshold for high beam recommendation off"
> standard value is 27 km/h, set your speed then ok
> 
> I use 10 and 12..the car uses a tolerance so it doesn't really use those speeds but a bit more
> 
> In the same menu, there is night vehicle activation/deactivation detection brightness..
> Activation, original value 3lx, if you decrease it, full beam will turn on lately, more far from to the car in front of you..and vice versa if you decrease the value
> Deactivation, original value 20lx, if you increase it, full beam will turn off lately, more close to the car in front of you..and vice versa if you decrease the value
> 
> *-change the length/delay time of the headlight washer*
> headlight washer come out "after 1 sec with the respective lever pulled back" or "after 8 times we pull the lever (for less than a sec)"
> we have few parameters to change depending from how do you like:
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu:
> (1) windshield wiper - anzahl betaetigungen.......aktivierung (how many time we have to pull the lever to activate the headlight washer) change the value from 8 to your choice
> (2) windshield wiper - sra verzoegerungszeit (is the delay time before the headlight washer come out, is the 1 sec I talked about above) less is the time, before we have the spray
> (3) windshield wiper - sra waschzeit (is the length time of the headlight washer spray) originally set to 700ms change the value to your choice
> 
> *-change the sound actuator volume*
> Unit A9
> Adaption
> find in the menu actuator volume, default is 100%, change the value of your choice
> 
> *-Add red zone in the revs counter, font numbers like TTs and logo TTs/TTrs when turn off the car*
> this byte 9 is dedicated to the screen logo, any bit is a different model (depending from the car A3->S3->g-tronic A4->S4->RS4 etc), but I can't see the labels.
> 
> For TT (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> enable bit 0 red zone + logo TTs
> enable bit 1 red zone + logo TT (my 2014/2015)
> enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
> enable bit 1 + 2 red zone + logo TT (my 2016)
> reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while
> 
> For TTs (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> disable bit 0 and enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
> reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while
> View attachment 5
> 
> (thanks to tommyknocker's)
> View attachment 15
> 
> 
> *-Automatic closing windows when raining after Park*
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaptions
> find in the menu:
> (15) Access control 2 Regenschliessen_ein aus change the value to active
> (16) Access control 2 Regenschliessen_art change the value to permanent
> (28) Menueusteureung Regenschliessen change the value to active (doesn't appear on our menu)
> do a MMI reset
> 
> select the drop menu on the top and select the number 2 RLFS
> change the coding from 00005D to 07005D


----------



## jwa1

Do we have a list of members who might be willing to do some coding changes on other forum members cars?


----------



## kevin#34

https://www.zeemaps.com/group=393597


----------



## eugen_b1960

Somebody can help me with the password of HBA pdf coding, please?? Thank you!


----------



## -:[KM]:-

eugen_b1960 said:


> Somebody can help me with the password of HBA pdf coding, please?? Thank you!


And me too!


----------



## base86

Trying to make some changes to the handbrake system. My A3 (2018) has the features that whenever I turn off the car the handbrake automatically turns on. Second feature I want to change is that if the seatbelt isn't used and you want to drive away the handbreak is automatically released.

Both can be done with VCDS, only problem is that that module won't accept the security code being listed by VCDS, can anyone help me with then new? security code?

Thanks!


----------



## base86

Asino123 said:


> Hi, someone has activated the lane assist on their TT via coding. Mine has a camera for signals. Thanks in advance. Good job.


I think with the right camera (module) it can be activated with VCDS, only "problem" is that you won't be able to disble it any more.

Me, as a really big fan of LA, can't live without that feature I think. Sometimes you really want to turn it off. At lease in the Netherlands :roll:


----------



## Deal.m

hi
after doing the coding for "enable acoustic signal locking / unlocking the car" I roll up without any sound on the MMI I can no longer access the sound adjustment menu ... as if everything was disabled ... someone help me??


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Deal.m said:


> hi
> after doing the coding for "enable acoustic signal locking / unlocking the car" I roll up without any sound on the MMI I can no longer access the sound adjustment menu ... as if everything was disabled ... someone help me??


Revert the setting? If still the same, check your fuses? (Could be just a coincidence and a fuse blew?). When you say "can't access the sound adjustment menu" do you mean the Volume dial doesn't even show on screen?


----------



## luigi7107

Hello everybody,

I coded the Road Sign Recognition with OBDeleven, it worked, but I found that it greyed out the Active Lane Assist (ALA) in the MMI screen and also ALA stopped working... even after resetting the MMI (with the three finger salute) and there were no faults showing against any of the modules.

Being a bit obsessive about this sort of thing I restored the coding to it's original state but the ALA remained greyed out, I revisited this several times but ALA stayed inactive.

What have I done wrong!

Car is a 2018 TTRS

Thanks for the answers


----------



## Nono52100

eugen_b1960 said:


> Somebody can help me with the password of HBA pdf coding, please?? Thank you!


I need too please


----------



## nickart

Hi friends. I have a question for you. How to check if the exhaust flap is working for me? Standing in comfort mode, my flap is open and in speaker mode too. I have a Revo st2. Auto Audi TT 8s, four-wheel drive.
The exhaust sound does not change while driving.
Sorry for my bad english.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## eagle4

Like me, a little GoPro video!

But beware it was hot !!






http://sebricka.chez-alice.fr/GoPro HS.jpg


----------



## 418553

Hi out there,

would someone be so kind to share the password for the pdf Files linked on page #1 ? 

especially interested in HBA.pdf feature....

This is much appreciated, :lol:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Tebor123

This has been asked many times but the user is no longer active on here. You don't need it anyway. The answers are in this thread.

It depends on the year of your car and what equipment you have installed.


----------



## 418553

Okay then I will "dig" in 141 pages of knowledge [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Thanks for your quick reply!!

Best, Steve


----------



## AWDRobert

Please explain what is HBA and what password and where is required.

In my TT, as per the manual page 38:
"Activating the main beam assist
Important: The light switch must be set to AUTO,
the dipped beam headlights must be on and the
main beam assist must be activated on the infotainment
system¢ page 39.
.,. Press the lever forwards [1] to activate the main
beam assist. The indicator lamp [Headlamp icon with an A] will light
up in the infotainment display and the main
beams will be switched on/off automatically.
An indicator lamp II lights up when the main
beams are switched on."
Is this HBA?


----------



## Nono52100

Tebor123 said:


> This has been asked many times but the user is no longer active on here. You don't need it anyway. The answers are in this thread.
> 
> It depends on the year of your car and what equipment you have installed.


I just read the first hundred pages of the topic and the procedure did not explain clearly...

If anyone would have the password or procedure for TTS 2015 full led + stronic ?


----------



## kevin#34

it is, but not all TT's have this function activated from factory (especially non-matrix ones)



AWDRobert said:


> Please explain what is HBA and what password and where is required.
> 
> In my TT, as per the manual page 38:
> "Activating the main beam assist
> Important: The light switch must be set to AUTO,
> the dipped beam headlights must be on and the
> main beam assist must be activated on the infotainment
> system¢ page 39.
> .,. Press the lever forwards [1] to activate the main
> beam assist. The indicator lamp [Headlamp icon with an A] will light
> up in the infotainment display and the main
> beams will be switched on/off automatically.
> An indicator lamp II lights up when the main
> beams are switched on."
> *Is this HBA?*


----------



## AWDRobert

kevin#34 said:


> it is, but not all TT's have this function activated from factory (especially non-matrix ones)
> 
> 
> 
> AWDRobert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain what is HBA and what password and where is required.
> 
> In my TT, as per the manual page 38:
> "Activating the *m*ain *b*eam *a*ssist
> Important: The light switch must be set to AUTO,
> the dipped beam headlights must be on and the
> main beam assist must be activated on the infotainment
> system¢ page 39.
> .,. Press the lever forwards [1] to activate the main
> beam assist. The indicator lamp [Headlamp icon with an A] will light
> up in the infotainment display and the main
> beams will be switched on/off automatically.
> An indicator lamp II lights up when the main
> beams are switched on."
> *Is this HBA?*
Click to expand...

Thx Kevin. So HBA=MBA :roll:


----------



## kevin#34

I think originally Audi named it as Main BA, then here on the forum became High BA...


----------



## Tebor123

To activate HBA on cars without Fernlicht ueber AFS in your adaptations try the procedure below. It worked for me on my 2015 Roadster with LED headlights and DSG:

Enable High Beam assist
Unit 9
Adaptations
1. Assistance light function... change to "present" ( in German) Assistance light functions-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent

Coding
1. Byte 2 -change the byte into 5D -check the binary code, it should be 01011101

Unit A5
Coding
1. Byte 2 should be set to 00 , from the drop menu select "01 light/high beam assist LA mode1"

Adaptation
1. Activation speed for high beam assistant - Insert 20 on the blank space below select OK
2. Speed threshold for high beam off - Insert 10 on the blank space below then select OK
3. Main beam assist urban area detection, set on if not

Now you should have the HBA menu on the VC under external lights. You may need to reset the MMI.


----------



## chrispiec

Can the cornering lights be deactivated through vcds? My righted side light has stopped working and throws a fault every time I drive at night. I don't really think I will miss them and wanted to deactivate rather than replace the headlight unit.

Does the TTS have the 20 led or 10 led option? I have matrix lights. When in looking around it was set at 20 in one section but 10 in another section.


----------



## moda

To change TT layout in TTS or TTRS layout, did anyone try to change coding: module 17, adaptation, tube version, vehicule variant?


----------



## qenq

just like I tried. It just changes the image of the car to cabrio for example on dashboard


----------



## nci45

moda said:


> To change TT layout in TTS or TTRS layout, did anyone try to change coding: module 17, adaptation, tube version, vehicule variant?


At this time you need a new Virtual Cockpit without any milage. Because the Sports Display Layout will be applied with a adaptation of module 17. But this can only changed befor the VC reached a milage of 100km, than it's locked. The same is with the adaptation of the milage displayed in the VC, so a used one is no option.

Maybe someday there will be a "custom patch" to change the layout, like it is possible with the MMI Units. Or flashing the hole unit with the firmware of a new one. But unitl now I haven't seen anything like this.


----------



## rafamonteiroo

noname said:


> *-Add red zone in the revs counter, font numbers like TTs and logo TTs/TTrs when turn off the car*
> this byte 9 is dedicated to the screen logo, any bit is a different model (depending from the car A3->S3->g-tronic A4->S4->RS4 etc), but I can't see the labels.
> 
> For TT (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> enable bit 0 red zone + logo TTs
> enable bit 1 red zone + logo TT (my 2014/2015)
> enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
> enable bit 1 + 2 red zone + logo TT (my 2016)
> reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while
> 
> For TTs (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> disable bit 0 and enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
> reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTrs Red Zone
> (thanks to tommyknocker's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTrs startup


Hi friends,

I Add red zone in the revs counter on my Audi TT 2015/2016... It was working

However, I retrofitted the CarPlay / AndroidAuto and updated the 5F module, after that the coding doesn't work anymore,
StartUp logo TTs works but RedZone no longer works.

Long coding remains the same as before ... Any tips?


----------



## pippomostarda

Same problem...


----------



## Gary1310

Tebor123 said:


> To activate HBA on cars without Fernlicht ueber AFS in your adaptations try the procedure below. It worked for me on my 2015 Roadster with LED headlights and DSG:
> 
> Enable High Beam assist
> Unit 9
> Adaptations
> 1. Assistance light function... change to "present" ( in German) Assistance light functions-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent
> 
> Coding
> 1. Byte 2 -change the byte into 5D -check the binary code, it should be 01011101
> 
> Unit A5
> Coding
> 1. Byte 2 should be set to 00 , from the drop menu select "01 light/high beam assist LA mode1"
> 
> Adaptation
> 1. Activation speed for high beam assistant - Insert 20 on the blank space below select OK
> 2. Speed threshold for high beam off - Insert 10 on the blank space below then select OK
> 3. Main beam assist urban area detection, set on if not
> 
> Now you should have the HBA menu on the VC under external lights. You may need to reset the MMI.


Hey guys 
Trying to code HBA on my 2015 TT manual not working 
I got a problem when it comes to unit A5 byte 2 ODB 11 refuse the coding about mode 1 ....
I granted security access and still not working ....
So if someone has any clue ?


----------



## j77drs

does anyone on here do any remote coding ?


----------



## Emanuel29

Could someone tell a noob like me how to code in OBDEleven? I don't have VCDS.


----------



## gAgNiCk

j77drs said:


> does anyone on here do any remote coding ?


Why not code it yourself? You still need the hardware at your end (VCDS or similar)


----------



## ashtonn

Just gonna write this up for anyone who, like me, is having a hard time coding the magical RED ZONE. If youve tried all the usual stuff and couldn't get it to show read this.

In Unit 17

Byte 9

I tried every single combination that was recommended in the first page in this forums and whatever else i could think of. I started with the recommended coding of only one bit checked at a time and i would reset MMI, lock the car for a few hours or overnight every time and no matter what i did i could NOT get the red zone.

My car came with bit 5 checked from factory so i tried with that checked and i also tried with it off.

I could always get the LOGOs to change from nothing to TT/TTS/TTRS but the mystical red zone never came.

Then i read some more here in this forum and someone had cracked the code burred deep in ithe forum lol

As per his instructions, you have to get out of bit 9 as in my case it only changed the logo when you starts the car or open the door when leaving. (i left mine stock in my case with only #5 checked).

What you have to do is to change the VEHICLE VARIANT. For OBDeleven it was in long coding. There is a drop down menu (for IOS anyway) that reads Vehicle Variant.

If you change that (mine was 1 stock) you will hopefully get the red zone with different logos in your rev counter which put a huge smile on my face. FINALLY!

So far for me

variant 1 = no logo no red zone

variant 2 = TTS logo and red zone

variant 3 = TTRS logo and red zone

variant 4 = no logo no red zone

variant 5 = no logo no red zone

variant 6 = TTS logo and red zone

varinat 7 = TTRS logo and red zone

currently trying variant 8. Im hoping to get a red zone and NO logo or just a TT logo since my car is a TT. Let me know if you have any luck finding it.

currently trying variant 8. Im hoping to get a red zone and NO logo or just a TT logo since my car is a TT.

Thanks to Noname (i think Manu) who started this FANTASTIC thread as it helped me a lot and all the people who have share their knowledge/experience.


----------



## Emanuel29

Has anyone found the security access for:



> -Differential lock threshold
> in a bend, the car will brake the internal tyre with the major unload so to help the driver to keep the apex
> the value is expressed in threshold so, low threshold is the major help the car gives to you and high is the less help.
> Unit 03
> Adaptations
> "Expanded electronic differential lock"
> change the value to "Medium", "Not activated", "Low", "Medium", "High"
> default is medium


----------



## Mokorx

Hi

Anyone know how to code weariness detection?

Moko


----------



## kevin#34

never heard about its activation possibility, on TT's


----------



## kevin#34

try this:
*24990*



Emanuel29 said:


> Has anyone found the security access for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Differential lock threshold
> in a bend, the car will brake the internal tyre with the major unload so to help the driver to keep the apex
> the value is expressed in threshold so, low threshold is the major help the car gives to you and high is the less help.
> Unit 03
> Adaptations
> "Expanded electronic differential lock"
> change the value to "Medium", "Not activated", "Low", "Medium", "High"
> default is medium
Click to expand...


----------



## Mokorx

kevin#34 said:


> never heard about its activation possibility, on TT's


Thanks


----------



## Emanuel29

kevin#34 said:


> try this:
> *24990*
> 
> 
> 
> Emanuel29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone found the security access for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Differential lock threshold
> in a bend, the car will brake the internal tyre with the major unload so to help the driver to keep the apex
> the value is expressed in threshold so, low threshold is the major help the car gives to you and high is the less help.
> Unit 03
> Adaptations
> "Expanded electronic differential lock"
> change the value to "Medium", "Not activated", "Low", "Medium", "High"
> default is medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I found it!
*07483*


----------



## Emanuel29

Could anyone translate this:


> select the drop menu on the top and select the number 2 RLFS
> change the coding from 00005D to 07005D


To OBDEleven ?
(Automatic windows close when raining)


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Emanuel29 said:


> Could anyone translate this:
> 
> 
> 
> select the drop menu on the top and select the number 2 RLFS
> change the coding from 00005D to 07005D
> 
> 
> 
> To OBDEleven ?
> (Automatic windows close when raining)
Click to expand...

It means you need to go into Module 09....click "Subsystems"...then select "G397_RLFS"...long c9ding and paste
07005D. Picks below:


----------



## kevin#34

good to know!
how you moved from the std setting? medium to low? did you already tested the car, and if so, how the feeling has changed?



Emanuel29 said:


> I found it!
> *07483*


----------



## Emanuel29

kevin#34 said:


> good to know!
> how you moved from the std setting? medium to low? did you already tested the car, and if so, how the feeling has changed?
> 
> 
> 
> Emanuel29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found it!
> *07483*
Click to expand...

For now, I've modified it to HIGH from Medium.
The car for some reason, seems to have lowered to the ground (not possible, though) and it is VERY attached to the road (that's why the lowered feeling I believe), I mean VERY, seems like cornering is much more better and easily done but for some reason I do not have the same level of confidence and I feel like the rear might go drifting. I will test to make the car pop the rear and see if it is possible, if it is not I'll regain my confidence into high speed cornering. 
I'd like to say that I also have AWD mode on Increased traction.
The cons of what I did, seem to be:
Car is not as responsive to acceleration as before in D&S mode or even with ESC on sport (straight line acceleration) but definitely corners better, feels more comfortable (or free flowing) even though it is very stick to the road. The not so responsive as before acceleration might aswell be impacted by my AWD setting. I'll turn that off and try again and I'll also put XDC to OFF with and without Increased traction.
I will tell you once I find a sweet spot, for the moment, I'd not recommend XDC to HIGH with Increased Traction in AWD unless you want to sacrifice acceleration for better handling.

Hard to explain. You may want to try it yourself!


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Hello fellow Coding Wizzards!

to keep this short, I've retrofitted Front Assist Camera on my16 TT and coded everyting so I've gained HBA (working), TSR (working), but as my stalk does NOT have the Lane Assist button at it's end I was wondering if it's possible to get that toggle from the MMI menu???

I've noticed that the after coding, the Traffic Signs Toggle has appeared under the 'Special Function Button' (the one in the below picture), so looking to get LA to be selectable in that menu and assign the button for the LA function?

Is this too far-fetched?
I'd really like to avoid more hassle by having to replace the Slip Ring Indicator Stalk Unit completely...

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## vale97

Jacopo79 said:


> drivex said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, to sum up. Ive done it also. [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> First of all I want to say thanks to
> @audinut, @21tesla, @benlepunk and others.
> 
> Ive managed to run Google Earth on my tts without SIM, without Audi Connect with retrofitted NAVI.
> (I had Connectivity Package, and someone do some custom coding to retrofit navi).
> 
> Secondly, settings that works for me are:
> 
> 1/ :!: coding and adaptation
> 
> *Coding in 5F module:
> *
> Login 20103 (if needed)
> *Long Coding in VCDS:
> *Byte 15, bit 4 = 1 (Phone NAD)
> *Long Coding in ODIS:*
> byte_15_Phone_NAD = Active
> 
> Im not sure, but when I changed Phone_NAD to active, ODIS is warning me about incorrect coding - but everything works. When I turned it off (phonenad) and cleared errors, it goes well.
> 
> 2nd thing is that when you will change in ODIS Phone_NAD from Not Active to Active Long coding is different.
> I mean it is 0000 1101.
> 
> After successful coding, do a driver reset and mmi reset.
> 
> *Adaptation in 5F module:
> *
> Internal SIM card, use: automatic
> *Telephone: Data & language service active*
> Telephone data services: On
> 
> Vehicle configuration:
> VZAPro: Off
> online_POI: On
> online_POI_voice Off
> online_portal_browser_services: On
> online_navigation: On
> online_street_view: On
> *WIFI_Hotspot:On
> *my_audi: On // doesnt change for me anything
> picture_navi: On // it can be on or off, for me it doesnt work
> online_dictation: On
> remote_HMI: Off
> advanced_range_display: Off
> gracenote_online_coverarts: On
> gracenote_online_other: On
> gracenote_local_coverarts: On
> gracenote_local_other: On
> UPnP: On
> OPS_display_in_dash_board_display_unit: On
> Joker_button_1: Not present
> Joker_button_2: Not present
> *LTE_modul: not activated
> *Support_second_phone: Off
> Support_of_threeway_calling: On
> Dtmf_without_active_call: On
> Support_for_response_and_hold: Off
> Sim_card_mode_switch: Not present
> Phone_module_operation_mode: only data service act.
> *WiFi_Client_HMI: On
> *
> online_media: On
> 
> settings in *BOLD *are important
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! This evening I try with VCDS to do this modification. Usually I am using obd 11 but this time with a friend I have tried with vcds but with no result. If I tried to enter in "Telephone: data & language"classified in this messagge above like "important"the result from vcds is "function not available"; all the adaptions in vehicle configuration instead are ok and is ok also "phone nad".....my question is: is so important "telephone: data & laguage service active" for be able to use Google maps??? Thank you to all will answer to my question!
Click to expand...

Ciao Jacopo so che da questo post è passato un po' di tempo ma ho appena comprato questa macchina e voleva sapere se alla fine tu fossi riuscito ad attivare ed utilizzare Google earth.
Ho seguito tutte le guide su questo forum ma google mi rimane in grigio chiaro e sembra non selezionabile.
Alla fine avete risolto?
Se ti fa piacere scrivimi pure in privato (ho provato a mandarti una mail anche tramite l'indirizzo Gmail che avevi lasciato sul forum ma non ho ricevuto alcuna risposta).
Grazie mille


----------



## kevin#34

ok, waiting for a final feedback!



Emanuel29 said:


> For now, I've modified it to HIGH from Medium.
> The car for some reason, seems to have lowered to the ground (not possible, though) and it is VERY attached to the road (that's why the lowered feeling I believe), I mean VERY, seems like cornering is much more better and easily done but for some reason I do not have the same level of confidence and I feel like the rear might go drifting. I will test to make the car pop the rear and see if it is possible, if it is not I'll regain my confidence into high speed cornering.
> I'd like to say that I also have AWD mode on Increased traction.
> The cons of what I did, seem to be:
> Car is not as responsive to acceleration as before in D&S mode or even with ESC on sport (straight line acceleration) but definitely corners better, feels more comfortable (or free flowing) even though it is very stick to the road. The not so responsive as before acceleration might aswell be impacted by my AWD setting. I'll turn that off and try again and I'll also put XDC to OFF with and without Increased traction.
> I will tell you once I find a sweet spot, for the moment, I'd not recommend XDC to HIGH with Increased Traction in AWD unless you want to sacrifice acceleration for better handling.
> 
> Hard to explain. You may want to try it yourself!


----------



## Emanuel29

kevin#34 said:


> ok, waiting for a final feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> Emanuel29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For now, I've modified it to HIGH from Medium.
> The car for some reason, seems to have lowered to the ground (not possible, though) and it is VERY attached to the road (that's why the lowered feeling I believe), I mean VERY, seems like cornering is much more better and easily done but for some reason I do not have the same level of confidence and I feel like the rear might go drifting. I will test to make the car pop the rear and see if it is possible, if it is not I'll regain my confidence into high speed cornering.
> I'd like to say that I also have AWD mode on Increased traction.
> The cons of what I did, seem to be:
> Car is not as responsive to acceleration as before in D&S mode or even with ESC on sport (straight line acceleration) but definitely corners better, feels more comfortable (or free flowing) even though it is very stick to the road. The not so responsive as before acceleration might aswell be impacted by my AWD setting. I'll turn that off and try again and I'll also put XDC to OFF with and without Increased traction.
> I will tell you once I find a sweet spot, for the moment, I'd not recommend XDC to HIGH with Increased Traction in AWD unless you want to sacrifice acceleration for better handling.
> 
> Hard to explain. You may want to try it yourself!
Click to expand...

I have turned the Improved Traction off (Normal, now) and the ride overall improved greatly. The little extra Traction coming with that option is only useful in Launch Control (a little bit better 0-100) but the cons are not worth it as the ride becomes a little bit harsh and you feel how heavy the car is. (Compared to normal setting).
I am now running Normal traction and Low threshold on Expanded Diff., seems like the car didn't lose the great handling and its acceleration seems to have improved and is more linear (I am also running Stage 1 ECU Revo), will leave it like this until tonight. I will try further:
Normal traction, Expanded Diff. OFF (Not low, but OFF)
Increased traction, Expanded Diff. OFF
Normal traction, Expanded Diff. Medium
Normal traction, Expanded Diff. High

Please note for everybody who want to do these settings. Don't try them at high speeds until you don't get to know how the car reacts with the new setting. Also, AWD to Increased Traction might cause overheating problems (your sensors, if they work, will let you know if something is going wrong, I didn't get any overheat problems for now myself but it is possible. I will save Increased traction only if I wish to do drag races and use the launch control, overall, not worth it and by this setting you get to know why Audi avoided putting Torsen on the Audi TT, the whole weight you can feel it all and the ride is very uncomfortable, Haldex is far better on these cars than Torsen could've been)

About the "rear might go drifting" tried it with all these settings and no, it won't go drifting not even with ESC Off and I am pretty sure, not even in heavy rain. XD)
Running worn-out 19' Michelin Pilot Super Sport 4S

TL;DR
Increased traction - High threshold Diff. = Nice handling, car very stick to the road, comfortable. You lose the response of the acceleration greatly.
Normal Traction - Low threshold Diff. = Improved acceleration, comfortable, handling seems good.
Increased traction - Medium threshold Diff. = A bumpy ride, you feel how heavy the car is, handling is weird, big difference in Launch Control as you lose (totally for me) the wheelspin, therefore better times to 0-100 but worse from 100-200. Car little bit less responsive to acceleration. (Feels like turbo lag)
Normal Traction - OFF Diff. = Will update.
Normal Traction - High Diff. = Will update.
Increased traction - OFF Diff. = Will update.


----------



## rafamonteiroo

> *-Third brake light always on or only with drl/low beam on*
> This coding allows to have the third brake on with an intensity of your choice, obviously if you brake, the light is the standard 100%
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu:
> 8 Leuchte22BR MA57 Lichtfunktion C 22 change the value from not active to:
> -active 100%, the light will be always on, in any position of the light switch, even if you turn off drl from the menu and it'll remains on about 20 second after locked the car. it's always on and stop!
> 
> -standlicht allgemein, the light will turn on when low beam lights come on in auto or if you turn on manually position lights or low beam lights.
> the third light will be off during the day with the drl
> 
> 10 Leuchte22BR MA57 Dimmewert CD 22 change the value from 0 to your choice (100 is the max intensity of the third light, my advice is 5)
> 
> if you want the third light always on but, it's possible to deactivate it when the light switch is on 0 and you turn off drl from the drl menu, it's on with the light switch on auto, position and low beam and won't remain on after locked the car, do this coding.
> 8 Leuchte22...C22 change from not active to standlicht allgemein
> 9 Leuchte22...D22 change to daytime running lights
> 10 Leuchte22...CD22 change to the value from 0 to your choice (100 is the max intensity of the third light, my advice is 10)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> third stop


Does anyone know how to disable this brake light forever? Even stepping on the brake stay off


----------



## Macauley

Emanuel29 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, waiting for a final feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> Emanuel29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For now, I've modified it to HIGH from Medium.
> The car for some reason, seems to have lowered to the ground (not possible, though) and it is VERY attached to the road (that's why the lowered feeling I believe), I mean VERY, seems like cornering is much more better and easily done but for some reason I do not have the same level of confidence and I feel like the rear might go drifting. I will test to make the car pop the rear and see if it is possible, if it is not I'll regain my confidence into high speed cornering.
> I'd like to say that I also have AWD mode on Increased traction.
> The cons of what I did, seem to be:
> Car is not as responsive to acceleration as before in D&S mode or even with ESC on sport (straight line acceleration) but definitely corners better, feels more comfortable (or free flowing) even though it is very stick to the road. The not so responsive as before acceleration might aswell be impacted by my AWD setting. I'll turn that off and try again and I'll also put XDC to OFF with and without Increased traction.
> I will tell you once I find a sweet spot, for the moment, I'd not recommend XDC to HIGH with Increased Traction in AWD unless you want to sacrifice acceleration for better handling.
> 
> Hard to explain. You may want to try it yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have turned the Improved Traction off (Normal, now) and the ride overall improved greatly. The little extra Traction coming with that option is only useful in Launch Control (a little bit better 0-100) but the cons are not worth it as the ride becomes a little bit harsh and you feel how heavy the car is. (Compared to normal setting).
> I am now running Normal traction and Low threshold on Expanded Diff., seems like the car didn't lose the great handling and its acceleration seems to have improved and is more linear (I am also running Stage 1 ECU Revo), will leave it like this until tonight. I will try further:
> Normal traction, Expanded Diff. OFF (Not low, but OFF)
> Increased traction, Expanded Diff. OFF
> Normal traction, Expanded Diff. Medium
> Normal traction, Expanded Diff. High
> 
> Please note for everybody who want to do these settings. Don't try them at high speeds until you don't get to know how the car reacts with the new setting. Also, AWD to Increased Traction might cause overheating problems (your sensors, if they work, will let you know if something is going wrong, I didn't get any overheat problems for now myself but it is possible. I will save Increased traction only if I wish to do drag races and use the launch control, overall, not worth it and by this setting you get to know why Audi avoided putting Torsen on the Audi TT, the whole weight you can feel it all and the ride is very uncomfortable, Haldex is far better on these cars than Torsen could've been)
> 
> About the "rear might go drifting" tried it with all these settings and no, it won't go drifting not even with ESC Off and I am pretty sure, not even in heavy rain. XD)
> Running worn-out 19' Michelin Pilot Super Sport 4S
> 
> TL;DR
> Increased traction - High threshold Diff. = Nice handling, car very stick to the road, comfortable. You lose the response of the acceleration greatly.
> Normal Traction - Low threshold Diff. = Improved acceleration, comfortable, handling seems good.
> Increased traction - Medium threshold Diff. = A bumpy ride, you feel how heavy the car is, handling is weird, big difference in Launch Control as you lose (totally for me) the wheelspin, therefore better times to 0-100 but worse from 100-200. Car little bit less responsive to acceleration. (Feels like turbo lag)
> Normal Traction - OFF Diff. = Will update.
> Normal Traction - High Diff. = Will update.
> Increased traction - OFF Diff. = Will update.
Click to expand...

I look forward to your further testing as I might change some of my settings. I don't suppose anyone has figured out how to remove the lane assist warning when you don't move the steering wheel enough?


----------



## kevin#34

it should be possible, but honestly I can't understand why&#8230; :roll:



rafamonteiroo said:


> Does anyone know how to disable this brake light forever? Even stepping on the brake stay off


----------



## spidey3

rafamonteiroo said:


> Does anyone know how to disable this brake light forever? Even stepping on the brake stay off


In most countries not having a working center high-mounted stop light will make your car fail inspection, and might even result in you being stopped by police and given a ticket.

Not to mention that it is a critical safety indicator. They were added to cars because they allow a car two back from you to see that you are braking. Why would any sane person want to disable it?


----------



## ronychaplik

Hi,

Can someone please tell me what is the software / cell app you use for the coding? How do you connect to the car computer?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

spidey3 said:


> rafamonteiroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to disable this brake light forever? Even stepping on the brake stay off
> 
> 
> 
> In most countries not having a working center high-mounted stop light will make your car fail inspection, and might even result in you being stopped by police and given a ticket.
> 
> Not to mention that it is a critical safety indicator. They were added to cars because they allow a car two back from you to see that you are braking. Why would any sane person want to disable it?
Click to expand...

You literally read my mind!
Why would anyone wamt such a thing...?


----------



## qenq

ashtonn said:


> Just gonna write this up for anyone who, like me, is having a hard time coding the magical RED ZONE. If youve tried all the usual stuff and couldn't get it to show read this.
> 
> In Unit 17
> 
> Byte 9
> 
> I tried every single combination that was recommended in the first page in this forums and whatever else i could think of. I started with the recommended coding of only one bit checked at a time and i would reset MMI, lock the car for a few hours or overnight every time and no matter what i did i could NOT get the red zone.
> 
> My car came with bit 5 checked from factory so i tried with that checked and i also tried with it off.
> 
> I could always get the LOGOs to change from nothing to TT/TTS/TTRS but the mystical red zone never came.
> 
> Then i read some more here in this forum and someone had cracked the code burred deep in ithe forum lol
> 
> As per his instructions, you have to get out of bit 9 as in my case it only changed the logo when you starts the car or open the door when leaving. (i left mine stock in my case with only #5 checked).
> 
> What you have to do is to change the VEHICLE VARIANT. For OBDeleven it was in long coding. There is a drop down menu (for IOS anyway) that reads Vehicle Variant.
> 
> If you change that (mine was 1 stock) you will hopefully get the red zone with different logos in your rev counter which put a huge smile on my face. FINALLY!
> 
> So far for me
> 
> variant 1 = no logo no red zone
> 
> variant 2 = TTS logo and red zone
> 
> variant 3 = TTRS logo and red zone
> 
> variant 4 = no logo no red zone
> 
> variant 5 = no logo no red zone
> 
> variant 6 = TTS logo and red zone
> 
> varinat 7 = TTRS logo and red zone
> 
> currently trying variant 8. Im hoping to get a red zone and NO logo or just a TT logo since my car is a TT. Let me know if you have any luck finding it.
> 
> currently trying variant 8. Im hoping to get a red zone and NO logo or just a TT logo since my car is a TT.
> 
> Thanks to Noname (i think Manu) who started this FANTASTIC thread as it helped me a lot and all the people who have share their knowledge/experience.


It worked for me, thanks a lot!

did you find a variant with red zone and TT logo ?

I currently have variant 2 - red zone + TTS logo
My Unit 17 is 2019y.


----------



## rafamonteiroo

Guys, how to adjust the High Beam Assist?
mine takes a long time to turn on the high beam, and any light already turns off the high beam


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

rafamonteiroo said:


> Guys, how to adjust the High Beam Assist?
> mine takes a long time to turn on the high beam, and any light already turns off the high beam


Look for the below channels under Adaptatuons in Module A5. I've played around with them and found that these values suit me best.

P.S. you can also set the speed when HBA should engage/disingage.


----------



## chelspeed

ronychaplik said:


> Can someone please tell me what is the software / cell app you use for the coding? How do you connect to the car computer?


VCDS cable and software from Ross-Tech https://www.gendan.co.uk/vcds-v2.php?gc ... gLUP_D_BwE
or OBD11 https://obdeleven.com/en/home/10-obdele ... 05103.html


----------



## rafamonteiroo

m4k4r0vbf said:


> rafamonteiroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, how to adjust the High Beam Assist?
> mine takes a long time to turn on the high beam, and any light already turns off the high beam
> 
> 
> 
> Look for the below channels under Adaptatuons in Module A5. I've played around with them and found that these values suit me best.
> 
> P.S. you can also set the speed when HBA should engage/disingage.
Click to expand...

Thank you friend,

was yours the same as mine? I'll try to make it the same

is that in VCDS the same channels names?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

[/quote]
Thank you friend,
was yours the same as mine? I'll try to make it the same
is that in VCDS the same channels names?[/quote]

Yes, the channel names should be the same in VCDS.
I don't remember how the light sensitivity was initially, but the HBA used to kick-in strictly when it was pitch dark. Now it turns on a bit even with faint background light.

Good luck!


----------



## rafamonteiroo

m4k4r0vbf said:


> rafamonteiroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you friend,
> was yours the same as mine? I'll try to make it the same
> is that in VCDS the same channels names?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the channel names should be the same in VCDS.
> I don't remember how the light sensitivity was initially, but the HBA used to kick-in strictly when it was pitch dark. Now it turns on a bit even with faint background light.
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...

I didn't find the A5 module in my


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

rafamonteiroo said:


> I didn't find the A5 module in my


If you've got a MK3 TT you should definitely have A5 Module.

Check that the below is coded in the Gateway (Module 19).
The A5 Module should be visible afterwards.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Below is the full coding for Traffic Signs Recognition for cars with camera Part Number 5Q0980653, as I noticed all I found on various forums were incomplete instructions causing TSR to throw errors or not work at all.
Enjoy!

Unit A5 (Security Access Code is 20103)

Long Coding 2
Byte 01  Enable Bit 0
Byte 04  Enable Bit 0
Byte 06  Enable Bits 0 and 1
Byte 07  Enable Bits according to your MIB type (Standard/High) *Note if you have 'High' but have issues with traffic signs you'll want to tick Bits 0 and 2*

Long Coding 1 (tick if below did NOT get ticked while doing Long Coding 2)
-coding_VZE (enabled)
-VZE_Cam type (MQB_MFK)

Adaptions
find in the menu ''function_module_road_sign_recognition'' change to 'activated'
find in the menu 'VZF_country_code' change to '0'
find in the menu 'VZE_show_administrative_speed_limits' change to 'show_always'
find in the menu 'VZE_show_valid_additional_signs' change to 'activated'
find in the menu 'VZE_prioritize_moisture' change to 'not activated'
find in the menu 'VZE_sorting_valid_signs' change to '174'
find in the menu 'CCP_interface' change to 'not activated'
find in the menu 'VZE_sorting_alternative_signs' change to '425'
Set all 6 functions related to 'Dev_messages&#8230;&#8230;' to 'not activated'
find in the menu 'mask_error_reactions_for_development' change to 'not activated'
Set all 4 'masked_fault_classes' to '255'
find in the menu "road sign detection fusion mode" change the value to "road sign fusion"
find in the menu "display end of speed limit symbol" change the value to "active"
find in the menu "display no passing allowed" change the value to "active"
find in the menu 'predictive route data run time' change the value to "0 ms"
find in the menu "display valid additional signs" change the value to "100111"

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Unit 5F

Long Coding 2
Byte 24  Enable Bit 6 to make traffic signs appear
Byte 24  Enable Bit 7 for Predictive Route Data (Mandatory otherwise you'll get the error!)

Long Coding 1 (tick if below did NOT get ticked while doing Long Coding 2)
Byte_3_Country_Navigation (choose your region)
Byte_24_Navigation_System (activated)
Byte_24_VZA (activated)

Adaptions
Find 'Vehicle configuration' and inside look for:
-'VZAPro' and set to 'ON'

Find 'Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2' and inside look for:
-'menu_display_road_sign_identification' and set to 'Active'
-'menu_display_road_sign_identification_over_threshold_high' and set to 'Active'

Find 'Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2' and inside look for:
-'traffic_sign_recognition_0x21' and set to 'Activated'
-'traffic_sign_recognition_0x21_msg_bus' and set to 'Databus Extended'

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Unit 17

Long Coding 2
Byte 05  Enable Bit 2

Long Coding 1 (tick if below did NOT get ticked while doing Long Coding 2)
-traffic_sign_display_BAP (YES)
-traffic_sign_detection (YES)


----------



## spidey3

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Below is the full coding for Traffic Signs Recognition for MQB platform...


What physical hardware is needed to make this work?
As far as I know, TT's here in North America don't actually have the front facing camera that is needed for the sign recognition.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

spidey3 said:


> What physical hardware is needed to make this work?
> As far as I know, TT's here in North America don't actually have the front facing camera that is needed for the sign recognition.


You need:
-Front Assist Camera Module (I have 5Q0980653)
-camera support (I don't know the part number)
-Wiring Loom (https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNKrpzl)
These are esentials to get the function, but a replacement of the windscreen is required as the black painted spot on your existing windscreen isn't suitable for the camera).

If you are technical enough, you can skip the windscreen replacement with some inspiration from thw below link:

http://mqb.pl/en/tutorial-retrofiting-l ... 5q0980653/


----------



## rafamonteiroo

m4k4r0vbf said:


> rafamonteiroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't find the A5 module in my
> 
> 
> 
> If you've got a MK3 TT you should definitely have A5 Module.
> 
> Check that the below is coded in the Gateway (Module 19).
> The A5 Module should be visible afterwards.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't the A5 module be the camera you mentioned above? it must be for that, mine doesn't have ...

there is a camera there, but yours must have 2 cameras right?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

rafamonteiroo said:


> Wouldn't the A5 module be the camera you mentioned above? it must be for that, mine doesn't have ...
> there is a camera there, but yours must have 2 cameras right?


Oh...clearly my bad, sorry!
Yeah, so the reason you can't see the A5 module is because you don't have the actual camera (5Q0980653)
Only 1 camera is required and it can be used for:
-Traffic Sign Recognition
-Lane assist (it will follow the side lines and keep your car in lane by itself for 12seconds max)
-High Beam Assist (high beam turns on automatically when dark enough and no ongoing traffic. It shuts down by itself when it notices light sources).

Its a great and useful retrofit if you don't have it already!
I got my camera off Ebay for 30£.
P.S. Before doing any coding on the newly retrofitted camera, it needs to be calibrated via VCP or Odis.


----------



## IRR!TANT

ashtonn said:


> Just gonna write this up for anyone who, like me, is having a hard time coding the magical RED ZONE. If youve tried all the usual stuff and couldn't get it to show read this.
> 
> In Unit 17
> 
> Byte 9
> 
> I tried every single combination that was recommended in the first page in this forums and whatever else i could think of. I started with the recommended coding of only one bit checked at a time and i would reset MMI, lock the car for a few hours or overnight every time and no matter what i did i could NOT get the red zone.
> 
> My car came with bit 5 checked from factory so i tried with that checked and i also tried with it off.
> 
> I could always get the LOGOs to change from nothing to TT/TTS/TTRS but the mystical red zone never came.
> 
> Then i read some more here in this forum and someone had cracked the code burred deep in ithe forum lol
> 
> As per his instructions, you have to get out of bit 9 as in my case it only changed the logo when you starts the car or open the door when leaving. (i left mine stock in my case with only #5 checked).
> 
> What you have to do is to change the VEHICLE VARIANT. For OBDeleven it was in long coding. There is a drop down menu (for IOS anyway) that reads Vehicle Variant.
> 
> If you change that (mine was 1 stock) you will hopefully get the red zone with different logos in your rev counter which put a huge smile on my face. FINALLY!
> 
> So far for me
> 
> variant 1 = no logo no red zone
> 
> variant 2 = TTS logo and red zone
> 
> variant 3 = TTRS logo and red zone
> 
> variant 4 = no logo no red zone
> 
> variant 5 = no logo no red zone
> 
> variant 6 = TTS logo and red zone
> 
> varinat 7 = TTRS logo and red zone
> 
> currently trying variant 8. Im hoping to get a red zone and NO logo or just a TT logo since my car is a TT. Let me know if you have any luck finding it.
> 
> currently trying variant 8. Im hoping to get a red zone and NO logo or just a TT logo since my car is a TT.
> 
> Thanks to Noname (i think Manu) who started this FANTASTIC thread as it helped me a lot and all the people who have share their knowledge/experience.


Hi, also I have never managed to get the red zone through VCDS being a my2017. In this new guide I cannot understand if I have to act through VCDS and Obdeleven or only through the latter. Thanks so much


----------



## Erty

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Below is the full coding for Traffic Signs Recognition for MQB platform, as I noticed all I found on various forums were incomplete instructions causing TSR to throw errors or not work at all.
> Enjoy!
> 
> Unit A5 (Security Access Code is 20103)
> 
> Long Coding 2
> Byte 01  Enable Bit 0
> Byte 04  Enable Bit 0
> Byte 06  Enable Bits 0 and 1
> Byte 07  Enable Bits according to your MIB type (Standard/High) *Note if you have 'High' but have issues with traffic signs you'll want to tick Bits 0 and 2*
> 
> Long Coding 1 (tick if below did NOT get ticked while doing Long Coding 2)
> -coding_VZE (enabled)
> -VZE_Cam type (MQB_MFK)
> 
> Adaptions
> find in the menu ''function_module_road_sign_recognition'' change to 'activated'
> find in the menu 'VZF_country_code' change to '0'
> find in the menu 'VZE_show_administrative_speed_limits' change to 'show_always'
> find in the menu 'VZE_show_valid_additional_signs' change to 'activated'
> find in the menu 'VZE_prioritize_moisture' change to 'not activated'
> find in the menu 'VZE_sorting_valid_signs' change to '174'
> find in the menu 'CCP_interface' change to 'not activated'
> find in the menu 'VZE_sorting_alternative_signs' change to '425'
> Set all 6 functions related to 'Dev_messages&#8230;&#8230;' to 'not activated'
> find in the menu 'mask_error_reactions_for_development' change to 'not activated'
> Set all 4 'masked_fault_classes' to '255'
> find in the menu "road sign detection fusion mode" change the value to "road sign fusion"
> find in the menu "display end of speed limit symbol" change the value to "active"
> find in the menu "display no passing allowed" change the value to "active"
> find in the menu 'predictive route data run time' change the value to "0 ms"
> find in the menu "display valid additional signs" change the value to "100111"
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Unit 5F
> 
> Long Coding 2
> Byte 24  Enable Bit 6 to make traffic signs appear
> Byte 24  Enable Bit 7 for Predictive Route Data (Mandatory otherwise you'll get the error!)
> 
> Long Coding 1 (tick if below did NOT get ticked while doing Long Coding 2)
> Byte_3_Country_Navigation (choose your region)
> Byte_24_Navigation_System (activated)
> Byte_24_VZA (activated)
> 
> Adaptions
> Find 'Vehicle configuration' and inside look for:
> -'VZAPro' and set to 'ON'
> 
> Find 'Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2' and inside look for:
> -'menu_display_road_sign_identification' and set to 'Active'
> -'menu_display_road_sign_identification_over_threshold_high' and set to 'Active'
> 
> Find 'Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2' and inside look for:
> -'traffic_sign_recognition_0x21' and set to 'Activated'
> -'traffic_sign_recognition_0x21_msg_bus' and set to 'Databus Extended'
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Unit 17
> 
> Long Coding 2
> Byte 05  Enable Bit 2
> 
> Long Coding 1 (tick if below did NOT get ticked while doing Long Coding 2)
> -traffic_sign_display_BAP (YES)
> -traffic_sign_detection (YES)


Thanks a lot. Did you test it ?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Erty said:


> Thanks a lot. Did you test it ?


Yes, tested on two cameras 5Q0980653.
If you have the other camera starting with 3Q I don't think the coding will be the same


----------



## j77drs

I had traffic sign recognition installed on my car with vag car coding yesterday, all works fine but there was an issue with adding this into the menu to turn on and off, it's either installed or not


----------



## 237tonybates

I had the same problem with hba menu. I went back in to the coding id changed in 5f reverted and then re ticked and it appeared

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## j77drs

What year car as apparently on later models it's changed and not an option,


----------



## 237tonybates

17 plate

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

j77drs said:


> I had traffic sign recognition installed on my car with vag car coding yesterday, all works fine but there was an issue with adding this into the menu to turn on and off, it's either installed or not


This is responsable for showinf TSR in the car menu:


----------



## j77drs

This was done and coded as stated, seems things have changed for 2019 models


----------



## 237tonybates

The menu is in 5f isnt it ? Did you get the high beam assist menu working ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## j77drs

No, high beam assist is different as well


----------



## 237tonybates

Yes but surely when you coded tsr you did that as well ? If you can get that menu you should be able to get the other ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## j77drs

I didn't do it myself,

Vag car coding did it and are very experienced in this


----------



## 237tonybates

Ah ok . If he can't then it must have changed . I've just been out and activated the menu on mine and deactivated .


----------



## j77drs

Yes it was shown in the menu but not available


----------



## DannyRS3

mark_tts said:


> hi all,
> 
> i've been annoyed too with the windscreen washer squirt time, so with obd11 i had a look in module 9 and found an entry labelled mindestwaschzeit_frontwischer which was set to 2000ms in the adaptation list. i changed it to 10 and the windscreen washer now only squirts when i pull the wiper stalk.
> 
> no more long skoosh, so perfect!
> 
> the entry was looking for a value between 1 and 31. i didn't try anything outside this range.
> 
> ive uploaded the screenshot of the original settings
> 
> the security code was the same as the headlight washer guide: 31347
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> hope it works for others 8)
> 
> my car is a my18 tts.
> 
> mark


Great thread, and thanks so much for posting this, it's the only reference on google search I was ever able to find regarding front washer timing, but I'm a bit stuck on this one. The value input as you say only goes form 0-31, yet the value itself is 2000ms. I'm loathed to change it incase I can't change it back. Does anyone know how the 0-31 related to delay in milliseconds, or if this value is just incorrect on OBDeleven? On older models on VCDS it seems it allows for input in milliseconds. Guess I';m just wondering of anyone else has played with this setting at all?


----------



## kostawr

dear all TT drivers,

I need your help with the following coding.

1. Coding led light (i have replace xenon with led (not matrix)) And i have prepare the wirring.
2. coding the rear and front PDC (i have prepare the wirring , button and module)
3. enable the light washer i have install all the necessary hardware (nozle, pump etc)

thanks in advance!!


----------



## kostawr

any help???!!!


kostawr said:


> dear all TT drivers,
> 
> I need your help with the following coding.
> 
> 1. Coding led light (i have replace xenon with led (not matrix)) And i have prepare the wirring.
> 2. coding the rear and front PDC (i have prepare the wirring , button and module)
> 3. enable the light washer i have install all the necessary hardware (nozle, pump etc)
> 
> thanks in advance!!


anyone??


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kostawr said:


> dear all TT drivers,
> 
> I need your help with the following coding.
> 
> 1. Coding led light (i have replace xenon with led (not matrix)) And i have prepare the wirring.
> 2. coding the rear and front PDC (i have prepare the wirring , button and module)
> 3. enable the light washer i have install all the necessary hardware (nozle, pump etc)
> 
> thanks in advance!!


-For the LED headlights - do you have front assist camera (Module A5)? What year is the car?
You need to change Byte 02 in Central Electrics (Module 09) to "4D" instead of what you had before.

Also in 55 change Byte 03 to Led headlights (PR 8EX+8g0/8g1)
Then same module change in Byte 05 Headlights type to Mxb headlights (PR 8EX+8g4) (weird, but that works for me).
Byte 06 set Cornering lights to ECE R119 active (NOT PR B34/B35/BU2)
If you have A5 camera then you need to change coding there as well and coding in 5F (otherwise LA / TSR / HBA might not work).
Note that the headlights will report an error after ANY CHANGE YOU MAKE. after any change you need to redo Basic Settings and Acknowledge Basic Settings. So don't get fooled thinking "coding doesn't work" - maoe sure to do the Basic settings, clear the errors and scan again to check.

-Are the parking sensors you installed OEM?
You'll need to code them in Gateway (19) so that Module 76 becomes visible, then do some coding there.
For Visual OPS there's the coding mentioned in the previous page of this thread.


----------



## kostawr

hi thanks for your help.

My original light is xenon without camera and i want to install led (not matrix led). My car is MY16 , i bought in 2015.

pdc equipment is original removed from crashed car, I installed all the parts sensors, ecu , buzzer.


----------



## kostawr

hi again do you also know what i have to do with light level control ?
xenon lights have 4 wires , led lights have 2 wires. is it necessary to change level control ecu?

see t14b 1,2,3,4 connector on the attached pic


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kostawr said:


> hi thanks for your help.
> 
> My original light is xenon without camera and i want to install led (not matrix led). My car is MY16 , i bought in 2015.
> 
> pdc equipment is original removed from crashed car, I installed all the parts sensors, ecu , buzzer.


Check my coding and adaptations.
Mine is same year and has LED as well, but I've retrofitted camera (so LA / HBA / TSR enabled - you'll want to keep those off)


----------



## Emanuel29

Has anyone performed the DSG Reset ? OBDEleven isn't fit or it does not work for the TT..


----------



## kevin#34

I did, but with VCDS.
afterr, gear change was a bit smoother


----------



## kostawr

m4k4r0vbf said:


> kostawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi thanks for your help.
> 
> My original light is xenon without camera and i want to install led (not matrix led). My car is MY16 , i bought in 2015.
> 
> pdc equipment is original removed from crashed car, I installed all the parts sensors, ecu , buzzer.
> 
> 
> 
> Check my coding and adaptations.
> Mine is same year and has LED as well, but I've retrofitted camera (so LA / HBA / TSR enabled - you'll want to keep those off)
Click to expand...

thank you very very much.
I will ask for your help again when i am ready to proceed with this!!!!


----------



## Emanuel29

kevin#34 said:


> I did, but with VCDS.
> afterr, gear change was a bit smoother


I know. It is also recommended everytime you change DSG oil and so on. Poor me don't have a VCDS but a cheap ass OBD11...


----------



## Emanuel29

Has anybody found any adaptation which matches the old "Vibration reduction" or "Torque limitation" ?
Edit: Found this "Engine drag torque control" setting which I'd like to play with but can't find a valid security code. Anybody knows it?


----------



## akuro

Hello everyone. I would like to try the high beam assist and the traffic sign recognition, can anyone give me the password for the pdf. Does ManuTT/noname still come on the forum? If yes could you PM me the password.
Thanks in advance,
Alex


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

akuro said:


> Hello everyone. I would like to try the high beam assist and the traffic sign recognition, can anyone give me the password for the pdf. Does ManuTT/noname still come on the forum? If yes could you PM me the password.
> Thanks in advance,
> Alex


Try the attached for TSR:

*Note - This is intended for A5 modules with Hardware Number starting with 5Q as coding for cameras starting with 3Q are slightly different*


----------



## akuro

m4k4r0vbf said:


> akuro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I would like to try the high beam assist and the traffic sign recognition, can anyone give me the password for the pdf. Does ManuTT/noname still come on the forum? If yes could you PM me the password.
> Thanks in advance,
> Alex
> 
> 
> 
> Try the attached for TSR:
> 
> *Note - This is intended for A5 modules with Hardware Number starting with 5Q as coding for cameras starting with 3Q are slightly different*
Click to expand...

Thank you!
Any info on the Hight Beam Assist file though?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

akuro said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akuro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I would like to try the high beam assist and the traffic sign recognition, can anyone give me the password for the pdf. Does ManuTT/noname still come on the forum? If yes could you PM me the password.
> Thanks in advance,
> Alex
> 
> 
> 
> Try the attached for TSR:
> 
> *Note - This is intended for A5 modules with Hardware Number starting with 5Q as coding for cameras starting with 3Q are slightly different*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> Any info on the Hight Beam Assist file though?
Click to expand...

It depends.
What year is your car / what camera do you have and what headlights?


----------



## akuro

m4k4r0vbf said:


> akuro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try the attached for TSR:
> 
> *Note - This is intended for A5 modules with Hardware Number starting with 5Q as coding for cameras starting with 3Q are slightly different*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Any info on the Hight Beam Assist file though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends.
> What year is your car / what camera do you have and what headlights?
Click to expand...

I have MY2015 with lane assist and LED lights.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

akuro said:


> I have MY2015 with lane assist and LED lights.


Try to mirror my modules. Seems like you have the same equipment as me (2016, 5Q camera and LED headlights). I have all 3 functions working (HBA / TSR / LA) without any error. Coded them quite a while ago and because I've done all 3 at the same time I don't remember which setting was responsable for what.

You might not need to change anything in 55, but it's attached anyway.


----------



## akuro

m4k4r0vbf said:


> akuro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have MY2015 with lane assist and LED lights.
> 
> 
> 
> Try to mirror my modules. Seems like you have the same equipment as me (2016, 5Q camera and LED headlights). I have all 3 functions working (HBA / TSR / LA) without any error. Coded them quite a while ago and because I've done all 3 at the same time I don't remember which setting was responsable for what.
> 
> You might not need to change anything in 55, but it's attached anyway.
Click to expand...

Thank you a lot! I'll try them this weekend and return with results.


----------



## TTRSUSA22

Hey Guys -

I know most of you don't have this issue since you live outside of North America, but i'm looking to get rid of my orange parking lights that come one when I have my headlights on. I feel there has to be a way to do it


----------



## kevin#34

does anybody know if the red zone can be activated on a 2018 diesel TT?

_-Add red zone in the revs counter, font numbers like TTs and logo TTs/TTrs when turn off the car
this byte 9 is dedicated to the screen logo, any bit is a different model (depending from the car A3->S3->g-tronic A4->S4->RS4 etc), but I can't see the labels.

For TT (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
Unit 17
Byte 9
enable bit 0 red zone + logo TTs
enable bit 1 red zone + logo TT (my 2014/2015)
enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
enable bit 1 + 2 red zone + logo TT (my 2016)
reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while

For TTs (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
Unit 17
Byte 9
disable bit 0 and enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while_


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kevin#34 said:


> does anybody know if the red zone can be activated on a 2018 diesel TT?
> 
> _-Add red zone in the revs counter, font numbers like TTs and logo TTs/TTrs when turn off the car
> this byte 9 is dedicated to the screen logo, any bit is a different model (depending from the car A3->S3->g-tronic A4->S4->RS4 etc), but I can't see the labels.
> 
> For TT (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> enable bit 0 red zone + logo TTs
> enable bit 1 red zone + logo TT (my 2014/2015)
> enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
> enable bit 1 + 2 red zone + logo TT (my 2016)
> reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while
> 
> For TTs (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
> Unit 17
> Byte 9
> disable bit 0 and enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
> reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while_


Not sure about your MY18, but on my 2016 diesel I do get the Red Zone...problem is that the rev counter changes from 6000Rpm to 8000Rpm, just like a petrol...so it shows innacurate. Gave up on the idea


----------



## kevin#34

ok,thanks, it was for a friend, I will tell him to give-up too


----------



## TTRSUSA22

TTRSUSA22 said:


> Hey Guys -
> 
> I know most of you don't have this issue since you live outside of North America, but i'm looking to get rid of my orange parking lights that come one when I have my headlights on. I feel there has to be a way to do it


Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

TTRSUSA22 said:


> Hey Guys -
> 
> I know most of you don't have this issue since you live outside of North America, but i'm looking to get rid of my orange parking lights that come one when I have my headlights on. I feel there has to be a way to do it


I can't guarantee it will work, but you can try to untick the below higlighted in 09 - Central Electrics --->Long Coding
This works on older cars, but never tried on mk3 TT


----------



## TTRSUSA22

I have Vagcom. What device are you using?


----------



## kevin#34

the one above is OBD11


----------



## TTRSUSA22

I'm going to give it a try but I know the new ECU's are different


----------



## TTRSUSA22

m4k4r0vbf said:


> TTRSUSA22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys -
> 
> I can't guarantee it will work, but you can try to untick the below higlighted in 09 - Central Electrics --->Long Coding
> This works on older cars, but never tried on mk3 TT
Click to expand...

So I gave it a try and it was a no go


----------



## TTRSUSA22

Does anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## kevin#34

nothing, sorry


----------



## CloudIX

Anyone know how to code out the amber DRLs I'm US cars? Just want the white DRL LEDs to be on. Thanks!


----------



## Tebor123

TTRSUSA22 said:


> TTRSUSA22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys -
> 
> I know most of you don't have this issue since you live outside of North America, but i'm looking to get rid of my orange parking lights that come one when I have my headlights on. I feel there has to be a way to do it
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any ideas?
Click to expand...

This document would be a good starting point. It explains how MQB-based vehicles control the interior and exterior lights. I didn't write it by the way.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cchx2yvxlm507cd/How MQB Platform Vehicles Control Lights.pdf?dl=0


----------



## TTRSUSA22

Tebor123 said:


> TTRSUSA22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTRSUSA22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys -
> 
> I know most of you don't have this issue since you live outside of North America, but i'm looking to get rid of my orange parking lights that come one when I have my headlights on. I feel there has to be a way to do it
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This document would be a good starting point. It explains how MQB-based vehicles control the interior and exterior lights. I didn't write it by the way.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cchx2yvxlm507cd/How MQB Platform Vehicles Control Lights.pdf?dl=0
Click to expand...

Thanks man, I think I may be able to figure it out. I hope lol


----------



## TTRSUSA22

So I found a few the neat things but nothing under the parking lights where I thought I would find something.


----------



## spidey3

TTRSUSA22 said:


> So I found a few the neat things but nothing under the parking lights where I thought I would find something.


Check out these threads:
https://forums.ross-tech.com/index.php?threads/4942/
https://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/1566 ... ing-lights

They are both for other cars, but it's all MQB platform, so it shouldn't be that different.


----------



## kostawr

hi,

Have anyone try to retrofit DRIVE SELECT button, I found the following post , is it also possible to TT 8s.

http://www.audienthusiasts.com/Project_ADS.html


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Does anyone know the Part Number for Head Up Display for our TT?

I'm looking to retrofit it (if it doesn't cost more than a liver :roll: ), but can't find the relevant P/N and loom required...

Also, would you know if will show up as an additional module or is it integrated with the VC?

Thanks!


----------



## Emanuel29

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Does anyone know the Part Number for Head Up Display for our TT?
> 
> I'm looking to retrofit it (if it doesn't cost more than a liver :roll: ), but can't find the relevant P/N and loom required...
> 
> Also, would you know if will show up as an additional module or is it integrated with the VC?
> 
> Thanks!


Are you sure there's head up display for TT?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Well, there's this cover here and other Audi's with Virtual Dashboard have it...so shouldn't it ne available for us?


----------



## spidey3

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Well, there's this cover here and other Audi's with Virtual Dashboard have it...so shouldn't it ne available for us?


As far as I know, no version of the TT has ever been offered with HUD.


----------



## kevin#34

never been available, neither for 2020 models


----------



## peji

ashtonn said:


> Just gonna write this up for anyone who, like me, is having a hard time coding the magical RED ZONE. If youve tried all the usual stuff and couldn't get it to show read this.
> 
> In Unit 17
> 
> Byte 9
> 
> I tried every single combination that was recommended in the first page in this forums and whatever else i could think of. I started with the recommended coding of only one bit checked at a time and i would reset MMI, lock the car for a few hours or overnight every time and no matter what i did i could NOT get the red zone.
> 
> My car came with bit 5 checked from factory so i tried with that checked and i also tried with it off.
> 
> I could always get the LOGOs to change from nothing to TT/TTS/TTRS but the mystical red zone never came.
> 
> Then i read some more here in this forum and someone had cracked the code burred deep in ithe forum lol
> 
> As per his instructions, you have to get out of bit 9 as in my case it only changed the logo when you starts the car or open the door when leaving. (i left mine stock in my case with only #5 checked).
> 
> What you have to do is to change the VEHICLE VARIANT. For OBDeleven it was in long coding. There is a drop down menu (for IOS anyway) that reads Vehicle Variant.
> 
> If you change that (mine was 1 stock) you will hopefully get the red zone with different logos in your rev counter which put a huge smile on my face. FINALLY!
> 
> So far for me
> 
> variant 1 = no logo no red zone
> 
> variant 2 = TTS logo and red zone
> 
> variant 3 = TTRS logo and red zone
> 
> variant 4 = no logo no red zone
> 
> variant 5 = no logo no red zone
> 
> variant 6 = TTS logo and red zone
> 
> varinat 7 = TTRS logo and red zone
> 
> currently trying variant 8. Im hoping to get a red zone and NO logo or just a TT logo since my car is a TT. Let me know if you have any luck finding it.
> 
> currently trying variant 8. Im hoping to get a red zone and NO logo or just a TT logo since my car is a TT.
> 
> Thanks to Noname (i think Manu) who started this FANTASTIC thread as it helped me a lot and all the people who have share their knowledge/experience.


Hi 
Should the change of variant be done in module 17, byte 9?
with bit 5 checked? or unchecked?
Is bit 5 in computer 17, byte 9?
When I set the variant to 2, in calculator 17, byte 9, I have the TTS logo but not the red zone.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## kostawr

m4k4r0vbf said:


> kostawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear all TT drivers,
> 
> I need your help with the following coding.
> 
> 1. Coding led light (i have replace xenon with led (not matrix)) And i have prepare the wirring.
> 2. coding the rear and front PDC (i have prepare the wirring , button and module)
> 3. enable the light washer i have install all the necessary hardware (nozle, pump etc)
> 
> thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> -For the LED headlights - do you have front assist camera (Module A5)? What year is the car?
> You need to change Byte 02 in Central Electrics (Module 09) to "4D" instead of what you had before.
> 
> Also in 55 change Byte 03 to Led headlights (PR 8EX+8g0/8g1)
> Then same module change in Byte 05 Headlights type to Mxb headlights (PR 8EX+8g4) (weird, but that works for me).
> Byte 06 set Cornering lights to ECE R119 active (NOT PR B34/B35/BU2)
> If you have A5 camera then you need to change coding there as well and coding in 5F (otherwise LA / TSR / HBA might not work).
> Note that the headlights will report an error after ANY CHANGE YOU MAKE. after any change you need to redo Basic Settings and Acknowledge Basic Settings. So don't get fooled thinking "coding doesn't work" - maoe sure to do the Basic settings, clear the errors and scan again to check.
> 
> -Are the parking sensors you installed OEM?
> You'll need to code them in Gateway (19) so that Module 76 becomes visible, then do some coding there.
> For Visual OPS there's the coding mentioned in the previous page of this thread.
Click to expand...

hi again!!
I completed the installation of the parking sensor, the sensors working via the buzzer front and rear, but nothing in the display, also the vcds give the following error , status : Not registered.

can anyone give any advice


----------



## Ruudfood

Guys, which one of these: https://obdeleven.com/en/products-page

...should I get? I do want to do some long coding so I know I need a pro version but the blurb seems to indicate that long coding is not possible with the nextgen products. And there doesn't seem to be a pro version for the 1st gen device, so I'm confused.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kostawr

kostawr said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kostawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear all TT drivers,
> 
> I need your help with the following coding.
> 
> 1. Coding led light (i have replace xenon with led (not matrix)) And i have prepare the wirring.
> 2. coding the rear and front PDC (i have prepare the wirring , button and module)
> 3. enable the light washer i have install all the necessary hardware (nozle, pump etc)
> 
> thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> -For the LED headlights - do you have front assist camera (Module A5)? What year is the car?
> You need to change Byte 02 in Central Electrics (Module 09) to "4D" instead of what you had before.
> 
> Also in 55 change Byte 03 to Led headlights (PR 8EX+8g0/8g1)
> Then same module change in Byte 05 Headlights type to Mxb headlights (PR 8EX+8g4) (weird, but that works for me).
> Byte 06 set Cornering lights to ECE R119 active (NOT PR B34/B35/BU2)
> If you have A5 camera then you need to change coding there as well and coding in 5F (otherwise LA / TSR / HBA might not work).
> Note that the headlights will report an error after ANY CHANGE YOU MAKE. after any change you need to redo Basic Settings and Acknowledge Basic Settings. So don't get fooled thinking "coding doesn't work" - maoe sure to do the Basic settings, clear the errors and scan again to check.
> 
> -Are the parking sensors you installed OEM?
> You'll need to code them in Gateway (19) so that Module 76 becomes visible, then do some coding there.
> For Visual OPS there's the coding mentioned in the previous page of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi again!!
> I completed the installation of the parking sensor, the sensors working via the buzzer front and rear, but nothing in the display, also the vcds give the following error , status : Not registered.
> 
> can anyone give any advice
Click to expand...

also i noticed that in VC there is this message.

please any help i am trying 2 days now!!


----------



## kostawr

hi again!!
I completed the installation of the parking sensor, the sensors working via the buzzer front and rear, but nothing in the display, also the vcds give the following error , status : Not registered.

can anyone give any advice[/quote]

also i noticed that in VC there is this message.

please any help i am trying 2 days now!![/quote]

please anyone? m4k4r0vbf?

also I coded the park assist in gateway and now the status in VCDS is OK , but still nothing in VC


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kostawr said:


> hi again!!
> I completed the installation of the parking sensor, the sensors working via the buzzer front and rear, but nothing in the display, also the vcds give the following error , status : Not registered.
> 
> can anyone give any advice


also i noticed that in VC there is this message.

please any help i am trying 2 days now!![/quote]

please anyone? m4k4r0vbf?

also I coded the park assist in gateway and now the status in VCDS is OK , but still nothing in VC[/quote]

Hi costawr,

Could you attach channel maps for your Module 76 , Module 17 and your Module 19 as well?
I'll look into them and try to identify what changes meed to be made.
Please note that I'll probably only be able to into this tomorrow as I just finished a night shift, have errands to do today and will work tonight as well.


----------



## 237tonybates

I dont know what you have enabled but i have front and rear sensors but i have never seen the picture of the 2 cars with radar you have. Have you enabled the park assist with 12 channels ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kostawr

237tonybates said:


> I dont know what you have enabled but i have front and rear sensors but i have never seen the picture of the 2 cars with radar you have. Have you enabled the park assist with 12 channels ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I have retrofit 4 rear and 4 front parking sensors.
Is the standard only the sound even with front and rear sensors system?
I think that I should see also the car with the bargraph on the left of the VC.

If the standard is only the sound I am ok with that, but if I can also enable the VC it will be super!!!


----------



## kostawr

m4k4r0vbf said:


> kostawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi again!!
> I completed the installation of the parking sensor, the sensors working via the buzzer front and rear, but nothing in the display, also the vcds give the following error , status : Not registered.
> 
> can anyone give any advice
> 
> 
> 
> also i noticed that in VC there is this message.
> 
> please any help i am trying 2 days now!!
Click to expand...

please anyone? m4k4r0vbf?

also I coded the park assist in gateway and now the status in VCDS is OK , but still nothing in VC[/quote]

Hi costawr,

Could you attach channel maps for your Module 76 , Module 17 and your Module 19 as well?
I'll look into them and try to identify what changes meed to be made.
Please note that I'll probably only be able to into this tomorrow as I just finished a night shift, have errands to do today and will work tonight as well.[/quote]

thank you very much.
I will send them ASAP!!!!!!!
also i can give you access to my PC (teamviewer , anydesk) to check it !!!!!!!

ps I cant send PM yet, can you send me any way in order to discuss easier. (VIBER, messenger etc)


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

*double-posted in error*


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kostawr said:


> 237tonybates said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know what you have enabled but i have front and rear sensors but i have never seen the picture of the 2 cars with radar you have. Have you enabled the park assist with 12 channels ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I have retrofit 4 rear and 4 front parking sensors.
> Is the standard only the sound even with front and rear sensors system?
> I think that I should see also the car with the bargraph on the left of the VC.
> 
> If the standard is only the sound I am ok with that, but if I can also enable the VC it will be super!!!
Click to expand...

All parking sensors can be displayed in the MMI (if they are OEM semsors, of course)


----------



## Ruudfood

Ruudfood said:


> Guys, which one of these: https://obdeleven.com/en/products-page
> 
> ...should I get? I do want to do some long coding so I know I need a pro version but the blurb seems to indicate that long coding is not possible with the nextgen products. And there doesn't seem to be a pro version for the 1st gen device, so I'm confused.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Anybody?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Ruudfood said:


> Ruudfood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, which one of these: https://obdeleven.com/en/products-page
> 
> ...should I get? I do want to do some long coding so I know I need a pro version but the blurb seems to indicate that long coding is not possible with the nextgen products. And there doesn't seem to be a pro version for the 1st gen device, so I'm confused.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody?
Click to expand...

NextGen Pro and Ultimate can code. NextGen Starter can't (because of the missing licence)
Price/value the NextGen Pro is the best option (the 99€/£ one). You can use it on both iOS and Android (iOS is lacking features really) amd has full functionality (on MQB cars it has more functionality than VCDS).
Ultimate and Pro are identical, but for the Ultimate you get more credits (which are useless really, as they can be spent on 1Click-Apps which are unreliable, limited and can mess up your coding w/o any way to trace what went wrong).


----------



## red_TTS

Hi, does anyone have the password for the HBA pdf file in the first page of this post?



> -High Beam Assist (with or without light sensor, front camera required, until my16) password required, ask me
> HBA.pdf


Thanks!


----------



## kostawr

kostawr said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kostawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi again!!
> I completed the installation of the parking sensor, the sensors working via the buzzer front and rear, but nothing in the display, also the vcds give the following error , status : Not registered.
> 
> can anyone give any advice
> 
> 
> 
> also i noticed that in VC there is this message.
> 
> please any help i am trying 2 days now!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please anyone? m4k4r0vbf?
> 
> also I coded the park assist in gateway and now the status in VCDS is OK , but still nothing in VC
Click to expand...

Hi costawr,

Could you attach channel maps for your Module 76 , Module 17 and your Module 19 as well?
I'll look into them and try to identify what changes meed to be made.
Please note that I'll probably only be able to into this tomorrow as I just finished a night shift, have errands to do today and will work tonight as well.[/quote]

thank you very much.
I will send them ASAP!!!!!!!
also i can give you access to my PC (teamviewer , anydesk) to check it !!!!!!!

ps I cant send PM yet, can you send me any way in order to discuss easier. (VIBER, messenger etc)[/quote]

files attached!!!


----------



## Ruudfood

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Ruudfood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruudfood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, which one of these: https://obdeleven.com/en/products-page
> 
> ...should I get? I do want to do some long coding so I know I need a pro version but the blurb seems to indicate that long coding is not possible with the nextgen products. And there doesn't seem to be a pro version for the 1st gen device, so I'm confused.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NextGen Pro and Ultimate can code. NextGen Starter can't (because of the missing licence)
> Price/value the NextGen Pro is the best option (the 99€/£ one). You can use it on both iOS and Android (iOS is lacking features really) amd has full functionality (on MQB cars it has more functionality than VCDS).
> Ultimate and Pro are identical, but for the Ultimate you get more credits (which are useless really, as they can be spent on 1Click-Apps which are unreliable, limited and can mess up your coding w/o any way to trace what went wrong).
Click to expand...

Fantastic. Thank you for your help and detailed advice.


----------



## kevin#34

still struggling to activate emergency flashing indicators, tried and re-tried but still not working :x

does anybody succeeded in activating them using the activation procedure as reported at the beginning of this thread? or has this function working from factory and may gently post a scan of his 9-unit ?

*-emergency flashing indicators when brake
if we have and emergency brake at a medium-high speed, emergency indicators will blink for a while
Unit 9
security access 31347
adaption
find in the menu:
(18) Dynamic turn signal modes - emergency alert blinken change to active*


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kostawr said:


> thank you very much.
> I will send them ASAP!!!!!!!
> also i can give you access to my PC (teamviewer , anydesk) to check it !!!!!!!
> 
> ps I cant send PM yet, can you send me any way in order to discuss easier. (VIBER, messenger etc)


files attached!!![/quote]

Ok, so from the back-ups I see you've coded the sensors in the Gateway (module 19) and enabled Byte 02-->Bit 0 in the VC (module 17).
I can't exactly tell what your Module 76 coding 00 10 05 10 41 translates to as the Long Coding Helper isn't being that helpful... :? 
My coding is 00 00 05 00 01, but I drive a manual.
Your VCDS only has 1 view when accessing Long Coding (OBD11 has that and also has an alternative view). In the Normal View on my OBD11 the bytes description is missing so I'm unsure which bytes would be responsable, but I suspect that you DO NOT have one of the 3 highlighted boxes below ticked (this is the alternative view VCDS doesn't have):
I'll PM you


----------



## kostawr

m4k4r0vbf said:


> kostawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much.
> I will send them ASAP!!!!!!!
> also i can give you access to my PC (teamviewer , anydesk) to check it !!!!!!!
> 
> ps I cant send PM yet, can you send me any way in order to discuss easier. (VIBER, messenger etc)
> 
> 
> 
> files attached!!!
> 
> Ok, so from the back-ups I see you've coded the sensors in the Gateway (module 19) and enabled Byte 02-->Bit 0 in the VC (module 17).
> I can't exactly tell what your Module 76 coding 00 10 05 10 41 translates to as the Long Coding Helper isn't being that helpful... :?
> My coding is 00 00 05 00 00, but I drive a manual.
> Your VCDS only has 1 view when accessing Long Coding (OBD11 has that and also has an alternative view). In the Normal View on my OBD11 the bytes description is missing so I'm unsure which bytes would be responsable, but I suspect that you DO NOT have one of the 3 highlighted boxes below ticked (this is the alternative view VCDS doesn't have):
> I'll PM you
Click to expand...

my TT is also MANUAL!!
in module 76 I have try many coding including 00 00 05 00 00 but nothing in VC!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

the problem is only in VC all the other functions working perfect, even the sound of the music decreased when parking sensors is activated!!


----------



## Darthfio

Can anyone assist. I have an 2019 TTS and trying to access 09-Central Electrics options using VAG-COM. I am able to access the log coding using the security access code 31347 however Component - 0 is all zero's. A while back, I did contact VAG-COM customer support and they send me to this forum. I did not seem to find any posts regarding this issue. Has anyone else experienced this? Does anyone have a solution? Thanks !


----------



## rafamonteiroo

ashtonn said:


> Just gonna write this up for anyone who, like me, is having a hard time coding the magical RED ZONE. If youve tried all the usual stuff and couldn't get it to show read this.
> 
> In Unit 17
> 
> Byte 9
> 
> I tried every single combination that was recommended in the first page in this forums and whatever else i could think of. I started with the recommended coding of only one bit checked at a time and i would reset MMI, lock the car for a few hours or overnight every time and no matter what i did i could NOT get the red zone.
> 
> My car came with bit 5 checked from factory so i tried with that checked and i also tried with it off.
> 
> I could always get the LOGOs to change from nothing to TT/TTS/TTRS but the mystical red zone never came.
> 
> Then i read some more here in this forum and someone had cracked the code burred deep in ithe forum lol
> 
> As per his instructions, you have to get out of bit 9 as in my case it only changed the logo when you starts the car or open the door when leaving. (i left mine stock in my case with only #5 checked).
> 
> What you have to do is to change the VEHICLE VARIANT. For OBDeleven it was in long coding. There is a drop down menu (for IOS anyway) that reads Vehicle Variant.
> 
> If you change that (mine was 1 stock) you will hopefully get the red zone with different logos in your rev counter which put a huge smile on my face. FINALLY!
> 
> So far for me
> 
> variant 1 = no logo no red zone
> 
> variant 2 = TTS logo and red zone
> 
> variant 3 = TTRS logo and red zone
> 
> variant 4 = no logo no red zone
> 
> variant 5 = no logo no red zone
> 
> variant 6 = TTS logo and red zone
> 
> varinat 7 = TTRS logo and red zone
> 
> currently trying variant 8. Im hoping to get a red zone and NO logo or just a TT logo since my car is a TT. Let me know if you have any luck finding it.
> 
> currently trying variant 8. Im hoping to get a red zone and NO logo or just a TT logo since my car is a TT.
> 
> Thanks to Noname (i think Manu) who started this FANTASTIC thread as it helped me a lot and all the people who have share their knowledge/experience.


and how do I change this with VCDS?


----------



## kostawr

dear TT members ,

in order to make the following menu visible in VC it is necessary to activate also the option 
ENG122229-ENG117708-Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-exterieur_light_0x09,activated 
ENG122229-ENG117709-Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-exterieur_light_0x09_msg_bus,Terminal 15 
in 5F unit.

-enable/disable drl via mmi
Unit 9
security access 31347
adaption
find in the menu:
(2) Daytime Running Lights - Tagfahrlicht Aktivierung durch BAP oder Bedienfolge moeglich change to active

drl menu


----------



## kevin#34

still no one tried this function??



kevin#34 said:


> still struggling to activate emergency flashing indicators, tried and re-tried but still not working :x
> 
> does anybody succeeded in activating them using the activation procedure as reported at the beginning of this thread? or has this function working from factory and may gently post a scan of his 9-unit ?
> 
> *-emergency flashing indicators when brake
> if we have and emergency brake at a medium-high speed, emergency indicators will blink for a while
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> find in the menu:
> (18) Dynamic turn signal modes - emergency alert blinken change to active*


----------



## tazman3

I've been looking around on how to activate HBA obviously I've read nearly all 149 pages of this thread and seeing manutt isn't around anymore an no one seems to have the password or want to give it out, I found some coding on Ross tech forums but I can see the main beam assist on my car mmi but there is a further bit of coding referencing address A5 byte 21. However my A5 only goes up to byte 16 unless I'm doing something wrong??

Any help at all. New to this coding thing so all help greatly appreciated

Martin


----------



## 237tonybates

What have you changed in coding so far?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## tazman3

Below taken from another forum.

Which enables me to see main beam assist in the mmi but when I tick it for use and try and use it, it comes up with error think this is because of the coding at address A5 I can't do

Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Enter magic number 31347 as SA
Go to Adaptation 
Enter "141650" into search box and change channel settings below:
ENG141650-MAS13782-Fernlicht_assistent-Will Beam assistant: responsivity adjustable via BAP > present
ENG141650-ENG141973-Fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung > if current setting is AFS: BCM-Fernlicht, change to AFS: FLA: BCM-Fernlicht or if current setting is AFS: Fernlicht ueber AFS change to to AFS: FLA: Fernlicht ueber AFS
ENG141650-ENG116639-Fernlicht_assistent-Fernlichtassistent Reset > active
ENG141650-ENG116637-Fernlicht_assistent-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent > present
ENG141650-ENG116641-Fernlicht_assistent-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent Werkseinstellung > present
After these changes, you should see "Light Assist" in car MENU 
On MMI, select: CAR -> Exterior lighting -> Automatic headlights -> main beam assist (place tick in box)

Changed the above but when I go to change the below my address A5 doesn't have byte 21. It only has 0-16

Address A5: Frt Sens. Drv. Assist 
Select Coding
Byte 21, Bit 5=1 (Byte 21 should be hex20 after change)

That make any sense
Any ideas?


----------



## 237tonybates

I think the 21 bytes is from the 3q camera which is on the vw . Which forum was it from ? Whats the long coding of your a5

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## tazman3

It was the Ross tech forum. Think they was taking about an A1 come to think about it

It's ok I've been in contact with Ryan at north east vag adaptions who fitted my reverse camera/apple CarPlay and Satnav. He's been on teamviewer and remotely sorted out the rest of the coding for me. All working now thanks for the reply though.

Martin


----------



## GingerNinja2017

Can someone PM me the passwords for the pdf documents?


----------



## tazman3

GingerNinja2017 said:


> Can someone PM me the passwords for the pdf documents?


Good luck with that.

Maybe try contacting north east vag adaptions Ryan remoted in and sorted mine out for me


----------



## scorto

Hello everyone,
Did someone ever made all these byte and bit on a 2019 Audi TT?
Thank you


----------



## kevin#34

many of them working on 2019 and 20 models too


----------



## mik325tds

Great thread this!
I'm looking to code out the E-brake warning in order to fit aftermarket rear brakes. Does anyone know if there is an option for that?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

mik325tds said:


> Great thread this!
> I'm looking to code out the E-brake warning in order to fit aftermarket rear brakes. Does anyone know if there is an option for that?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I'm guessing you want to release the calipers so that you can replace the disks?
If you have OBD11 the function is listed in the 1-Click Apps


----------



## mik325tds

m4k4r0vbf said:


> I'm guessing you want to release the calipers so that you can replace the disks?
> If you have OBD11 the function is listed in the 1-Click Apps


Thank you very much for this information @m4k4r0vbf. Unfortunately, we used a Foxwell scanner to try to release the calipers. It did have a function that looked right but when activated it pushed out the the piston all the way and basically destroyed the EPB. We then were able to re-assemble the caliper without the EPB part and get it to drive. But we had to disconnect the other side in order for the EPB not to lock down the car. However, the EPB now bings with a warning all the time. Instead of replacing the hugely expensive caliper, we thought of going with an aftermarket upgrade and dismiss the EPB as the owner never really uses it.
I was wondering if there is a coding option to disable the EPB warning sounds and blinking light.


----------



## scorto

tazman3 said:


> Below taken from another forum.
> 
> Which enables me to see main beam assist in the mmi but when I tick it for use and try and use it, it comes up with error think this is because of the coding at address A5 I can't do
> 
> Address 09: Cent. Elect.
> Enter magic number 31347 as SA
> Go to Adaptation
> Enter "141650" into search box and change channel settings below:
> ENG141650-MAS13782-Fernlicht_assistent-Will Beam assistant: responsivity adjustable via BAP > present
> ENG141650-ENG141973-Fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung > if current setting is AFS: BCM-Fernlicht, change to AFS: FLA: BCM-Fernlicht or if current setting is AFS: Fernlicht ueber AFS change to to AFS: FLA: Fernlicht ueber AFS
> ENG141650-ENG116639-Fernlicht_assistent-Fernlichtassistent Reset > active
> ENG141650-ENG116637-Fernlicht_assistent-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent > present
> ENG141650-ENG116641-Fernlicht_assistent-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent Werkseinstellung > present
> After these changes, you should see "Light Assist" in car MENU
> On MMI, select: CAR -> Exterior lighting -> Automatic headlights -> main beam assist (place tick in box)
> 
> Changed the above but when I go to change the below my address A5 doesn't have byte 21. It only has 0-16
> 
> Address A5: Frt Sens. Drv. Assist
> Select Coding
> Byte 21, Bit 5=1 (Byte 21 should be hex20 after change)
> 
> That make any sense
> Any ideas?


Did you succeed adding HBA finally?
For me in some case option i have errors or coding doesn't accepted.....
Someone can tell me if he has succeed?
thank you


----------



## Blue lightning

Third brake light always ON not working on my 2015 TTS.
Could someone tell me have I coded something wrong because I can't get the third brake light switching on with any of the coding mentioned above.
I first coded:
Leuchte22BR MA57 Lichtfunktion C 22 to standlicht allgemein
and changed the value of
Leuchte22BR MA57 Dimmewert CD 22 to 5
but the third brake light didn't switched on in any position of the light switch. 
Then I also changed the Leuchte22...D22 to daytime running lights but still the brake light don't light up.

Could someone also check what is the default parameter of the unit 5F Car_function_list_CAN_Gen2-Oil_level_msg_bus. 
I tried to get oil level to MMI but the car hasn't that function available and I forgot what was the default parameter of that. I changed it to 'Terminal 15' but now if I change it to 'not available' I get a fault code in the unit 5 " 133124 - Databus U1121 00 [008] - Missing Message"


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Blue lightning said:


> Third brake light always ON not working on my 2015 TTS.
> Could someone tell me have I coded something wrong because I can't get the third brake light switching on with any of the coding mentioned above.
> I first coded:
> Leuchte22BR MA57 Lichtfunktion C 22 to standlicht allgemein
> and changed the value of
> Leuchte22BR MA57 Dimmewert CD 22 to 5
> but the third brake light didn't switched on in any position of the light switch.
> Then I also changed the Leuchte22...D22 to daytime running lights but still the brake light don't light up.
> 
> Could someone also check what is the default parameter of the unit 5F Car_function_list_CAN_Gen2-Oil_level_msg_bus.
> I tried to get oil level to MMI but the car hasn't that function available and I forgot what was the default parameter of that. I changed it to 'Terminal 15' but now if I change it to 'not available' I get a fault code in the unit 5 " 133124 - Databus U1121 00 [008] - Missing Message"


For the brake light only the highlighted should be adjusted (I set mine to 3%)








For the oil lever I was getting the exact same thing as you do when I tried to enable it, so I decided to get rid of it


----------



## Blue lightning

Thanks now it lighted up. The solution was that I had Dimming direction CD22 in minimize instead of maximize.
I also changed the oil settings as you have. And this time I didn't get the fault code "databus missing message". So is the default parameter for Car_function_list_CAN_Gen2-Oil_level_msg_bus 'not available'? Last time I got the fault code when it was not available and after I changed it back to 'Terminal 15' there weren't any fault codes.
Also something very strange happened after these codings. After I switched the ignition off and on again the spoiler lifted by itself and I had to lower it down by pressing the switch (there weren't light in the switch). This happened several times. Has anyone else got this odd behaviour?


----------



## Blue lightning

Well now I have another problem.
I have coded the daytime running lights in to MMI so there is now a box to tick them on or off. But somehow light switch in Auto position even in bright sunlight low beams also stays on. It doesn't matter is there a tick in the DRL box in MMI. Low beams stay always on. They shut down only when light switch in zero or park. How could I get DRL work like it should be that only LEDs are on in daylight?


----------



## Mokorx

Blue lightning said:


> Thanks now it lighted up. The solution was that I had Dimming direction CD22 in minimize instead of maximize.
> I also changed the oil settings as you have. And this time I didn't get the fault code "databus missing message". So is the default parameter for Car_function_list_CAN_Gen2-Oil_level_msg_bus 'not available'? Last time I got the fault code when it was not available and after I changed it back to 'Terminal 15' there weren't any fault codes.
> Also something very strange happened after these codings. After I switched the ignition off and on again the spoiler lifted by itself and I had to lower it down by pressing the switch (there weren't light in the switch). This happened several times. Has anyone else got this odd behaviour?


When spoiler lift up automatically after you press start/stop, it indicates low battery. This is safety feature to ensure enough traction on rear wheels at high speed.


----------



## Blue lightning

Mokorx said:


> Blue lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks now it lighted up. The solution was that I had Dimming direction CD22 in minimize instead of maximize.
> I also changed the oil settings as you have. And this time I didn't get the fault code "databus missing message". So is the default parameter for Car_function_list_CAN_Gen2-Oil_level_msg_bus 'not available'? Last time I got the fault code when it was not available and after I changed it back to 'Terminal 15' there weren't any fault codes.
> Also something very strange happened after these codings. After I switched the ignition off and on again the spoiler lifted by itself and I had to lower it down by pressing the switch (there weren't light in the switch). This happened several times. Has anyone else got this odd behaviour?
> 
> 
> 
> When spoiler lift up automatically after you press start/stop, it indicates low battery. This is safety feature to ensure enough traction on rear wheels at high speed.
Click to expand...

Ok, that is great thing to know. Thanks! I should take a look of the battery, it is original.

Now if someone would just know the solution for my DRL problem and I would be a happy man.


----------



## Blue lightning

After day's driving not so good news.
I made autoscan and got the same fault code again about the data bus and now I have it in two modules. I think this is still about the oil level coding. I was too hasty and didn't save the original coding before doing the new coding so I don't have the original coding anymore. Would someone know what might be the problem and check is the default parameter for Car_function_list_CAN_Gen2-Oil_level_msg_bus 'not available' or is there some other thing I might done wrong?


----------



## scorto

tazman3 said:


> Below taken from another forum.
> 
> Which enables me to see main beam assist in the mmi but when I tick it for use and try and use it, it comes up with error think this is because of the coding at address A5 I can't do
> 
> Address 09: Cent. Elect.
> Enter magic number 31347 as SA
> Go to Adaptation
> Enter "141650" into search box and change channel settings below:
> ENG141650-MAS13782-Fernlicht_assistent-Will Beam assistant: responsivity adjustable via BAP > present
> ENG141650-ENG141973-Fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung > if current setting is AFS: BCM-Fernlicht, change to AFS: FLA: BCM-Fernlicht or if current setting is AFS: Fernlicht ueber AFS change to to AFS: FLA: Fernlicht ueber AFS
> ENG141650-ENG116639-Fernlicht_assistent-Fernlichtassistent Reset > active
> ENG141650-ENG116637-Fernlicht_assistent-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent > present
> ENG141650-ENG116641-Fernlicht_assistent-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent Werkseinstellung > present
> After these changes, you should see "Light Assist" in car MENU
> On MMI, select: CAR -> Exterior lighting -> Automatic headlights -> main beam assist (place tick in box)
> 
> Changed the above but when I go to change the below my address A5 doesn't have byte 21. It only has 0-16
> 
> Address A5: Frt Sens. Drv. Assist
> Select Coding
> Byte 21, Bit 5=1 (Byte 21 should be hex20 after change)
> 
> That make any sense
> Any ideas?


Hello, does someone succeed in adding HBA on a TT 8S from 2019? I have problem finding some option.... I have line assit already. Thank you for helping


----------



## tazman3

yes however it was done remotely by north east vag adaptions

Ryan is a member here maybe give him a shout



scorto said:


> tazman3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Below taken from another forum.
> 
> Which enables me to see main beam assist in the mmi but when I tick it for use and try and use it, it comes up with error think this is because of the coding at address A5 I can't do
> 1
> Address 09: Cent. Elect.
> Enter magic number 31347 as SA
> Go to Adaptation
> Enter "141650" into search box and change channel settings below:
> ENG141650-MAS13782-Fernlicht_assistent-Will Beam assistant: responsivity adjustable via BAP > present
> ENG141650-ENG141973-Fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung > if current setting is AFS: BCM-Fernlicht, change to AFS: FLA: BCM-Fernlicht or if current setting is AFS: Fernlicht ueber AFS change to to AFS: FLA: Fernlicht ueber AFS
> ENG141650-ENG116639-Fernlicht_assistent-Fernlichtassistent Reset > active
> ENG141650-ENG116637-Fernlicht_assistent-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent > present
> ENG141650-ENG116641-Fernlicht_assistent-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent Werkseinstellung > present
> After these changes, you should see "Light Assist" in car MENU
> On MMI, select: CAR -> Exterior lighting -> Automatic headlights -> main beam assist (place tick in box)
> 
> Changed the above but when I go to change the below my address A5 doesn't have byte 21. It only has 0-16
> 
> Address A5: Frt Sens. Drv. Assist
> Select Coding
> Byte 21, Bit 5=1 (Byte 21 should be hex20 after change)
> 
> That make any sense
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you succeed adding HBA finally?
> For me in some case option i have errors or coding doesn't accepted.....
> Someone can tell me if he has succeed?
> thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## scorto

Hello,
I've tried to code some new featured as listed in the first page of this post for my Audi TT 8S 2019

For oil level in the MMI it is in grey, but not accessible: any idea why?

For traffic signal recognization in the MMI, it says it's not accessible, but i was not driving, will try, but is it normal message?

For high beam assist, the tutorial must add that it needs security access in adaptation for changing values  Not try on the road yet, but crossfingers for it to works. But didn't see the option on the external light option in the MMI, do you think it is normal?

Another information, for having full access with the VCDS i had a message that indicates i have the hood to be opened.... it is a firewall security.

Waiting for information or reaction from you.
Thanks


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

scorto said:


> Hello,
> I've tried to code some new featured as listed in the first page of this post for my Audi TT 8S 2019
> 
> For oil level in the MMI it is in grey, but not accessible: any idea why?
> 
> For traffic signal recognization in the MMI, it says it's not accessible, but i was not driving, will try, but is it normal message?
> 
> For high beam assist, the tutorial must add that it needs security access in adaptation for changing values  Not try on the road yet, but crossfingers for it to works. But didn't see the option on the external light option in the MMI, do you think it is normal?
> 
> Another information, for having full access with the VCDS i had a message that indicates i have the hood to be opened.... it is a firewall security.
> 
> Waiting for information or reaction from you.
> Thanks


For TSR use the attached guide. Guaranteed to work on camera module which starts with 5Q
Oil level never worked on any TT mk3 I've seen.


----------



## kevin#34

...and never seen any message saying the bonnet must be opened


----------



## scorto

Thank you for the TSR file, will use it and tell you the result.

For the opened bonnet attached the message (sorry it's in french  )


----------



## peji

I have the same message
I must open the bonnet to code


----------



## scorto

Hello,
Some news.

Still can't stop signal when door open with motor on. 









Traffic sign Recognation appear this morning when ignition on 

Oil level still grey, as you told me so i will delete this setting

G meter activated and appear, but it seems not working maybe missing something on the coding or not available on my TT 40 TFSI 8S ?










High beam assist still not working. Is some one tries to activate it on a tt 8S 2019? or any idea? i have line assist.

Thanks


----------



## scorto

Little edit: Hign beam assist is working tonight


----------



## kevin#34

it seems strange that the G-meter is not working
you have also center dial and power/torque gauges, so shouldn't be displayed directly from factory ?


----------



## scorto

kevin#34 said:


> it seems strange that the G-meter is not working
> you have also center dial and power/torque gauges, so shouldn't be displayed directly from factory ?


My TT is a 40 TFSI with competition pack that includes the central dial (but also can put normal one).
The power and torque graph perfectly works, i also have laptimer and stats.
But g meter appear after coding it but not working.....
Perhaps not fitting this car or missing a coding....??


----------



## kevin#34

very strange, it works on mine (2018) and coded also on other friend's TT 180, 230 and diesel too&#8230;


----------



## Mokorx

scorto said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it seems strange that the G-meter is not working
> you have also center dial and power/torque gauges, so shouldn't be displayed directly from factory ?
> 
> 
> 
> My TT is a 40 TFSI with competition pack that includes the central dial (but also can put normal one).
> The power and torque graph perfectly works, i also have laptimer and stats.
> But g meter appear after coding it but not working.....
> Perhaps not fitting this car or missing a coding....??
Click to expand...

Scorto

Can you check your unit 17 instrument cluster what kind of parameter you have? You have to backup and look for it in the backup file.

Normal TT and TTS do not have any parameter installed. Normal TT we can get G meter working for MY>=2017, but power/torque do not work.

TTRS will have parameter installed per the attached picture; power/torque, G meter, upshift light flash all work.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Mokorx said:


> Can you check your unit 17 instrument cluster what kind of parameter you have? You have to backup and look for it in the backup file.
> 
> Normal TT will not have any parameter installed. Normal TT we can get G meter working for MY>=2017, but power/torque do not work.
> 
> TTRS will have parameter installed per the attached picture; power/torque, G meter, upshift light flash all work.


You are absolutely right!
I don't have parameters.

Do you think if parameters are loaded (I'm guessing *.zdc files via VCP?), the T&P Graph and G-Meter would appear?


----------



## Mokorx

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you check your unit 17 instrument cluster what kind of parameter you have? You have to backup and look for it in the backup file.
> 
> Normal TT will not have any parameter installed. Normal TT we can get G meter working for MY>=2017, but power/torque do not work.
> 
> TTRS will have parameter installed per the attached picture; power/torque, G meter, upshift light flash all work.
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right!
> I don't have parameters.
> 
> Do you think if parameters are loaded (I'm guessing *.zdc files via VCP?), the T&P Graph and G-Meter would appear?
Click to expand...

Right now, I would say "May be" until someone can find the parameter file and check it out. So far, I cannot find the parameter file whther zdc or xml.


----------



## kevin#34

I could set the torque and power on mine, but gauges remained at 0, I guess the appropriate sensors are missing (?)


----------



## Mokorx

kevin#34 said:


> I could set the torque and power on mine, but gauges remained at 0, I guess the appropriate sensors are missing (?)


Do remind that TT competition with normal TT engine power/torque do work. This make me doubt about missing sensor.

If I remember right; I can get LIvE power output with OBDEleven.


----------



## scorto

Will see for the backup file and tell you the info unit 17.
It is very strange that torque and power and other competition unit (laptimer, stats....) work and the g-meter not.
I think there is a parameter missing on the coding for me....


----------



## kevin#34

Only on 19-onward models, I believe



Mokorx said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could set the torque and power on mine, but gauges remained at 0, I guess the appropriate sensors are missing (?)
> 
> 
> 
> Do remind that *TT competition with normal TT engine power/torque do work*. This make me doubt about missing sensor.
> 
> If I remember right; I can get LIvE power output with OBDEleven.
Click to expand...


----------



## scorto

Mokorx said:


> scorto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it seems strange that the G-meter is not working
> you have also center dial and power/torque gauges, so shouldn't be displayed directly from factory ?
> 
> 
> 
> My TT is a 40 TFSI with competition pack that includes the central dial (but also can put normal one).
> The power and torque graph perfectly works, i also have laptimer and stats.
> But g meter appear after coding it but not working.....
> Perhaps not fitting this car or missing a coding....??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scorto
> 
> Can you check your unit 17 instrument cluster what kind of parameter you have? You have to backup and look for it in the backup file.
> 
> Normal TT and TTS do not have any parameter installed. Normal TT we can get G meter working for MY>=2017, but power/torque do not work.
> 
> TTRS will have parameter installed per the attached picture; power/torque, G meter, upshift light flash all work.
Click to expand...

Hello here is the info


----------



## Mokorx

Scorto

Can you check your unit 17 instrument cluster what kind of parameter you have? You have to backup and look for it in the backup file.

Normal TT and TTS do not have any parameter installed. Normal TT we can get G meter working for MY>=2017, but power/torque do not work.

TTRS will have parameter installed per the attached picture; power/torque, G meter, upshift light flash all work.[/quote]
Hello here is the info [/quote]

This look like auto scan. Please do adaptation backup. You should get csv file from the backup.

https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/a ... ds.324907/


----------



## MK3_J33CHO

Hey does anyone know how to long code a 5% third brake light in OBD Eleven please?

All help is appreciated

J33CHO


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

MK3_J33CHO said:


> Hey does anyone know how to long code a 5% third brake light in OBD Eleven please?
> 
> All help is appreciated
> 
> J33CHO


Look for the below channel in Module 09...under adaptations (I've set mine @3%)


----------



## MK3_J33CHO

m4k4r0vbf said:


> MK3_J33CHO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey does anyone know how to long code a 5% third brake light in OBD Eleven please?
> 
> All help is appreciated
> 
> J33CHO
> 
> 
> 
> Look for the below channel in Module 09...under adaptations (I've set mine @3%)
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Emanuel29

In case it helps, this is from my backup file made with OBDEleven (Unit 17)
My G-Meter/Lap Timer works perfectly but power&torque does not.



Code:


    Control unit: 17 Dashboard
    System description: FBenRDW
    Software number: 8S0920790B
    Software version: 0290
    Hardware number: 8S0920790B 
    Hardware version: H39
    ODX name: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X
    ODX version: 001023
    Backup name: Dashboard
    Long coding: 
        08AD2040798E00080021ECC09000800000000000


----------



## scorto

Mokorx said:


> Scorto
> 
> Can you check your unit 17 instrument cluster what kind of parameter you have? You have to backup and look for it in the backup file.
> 
> Normal TT and TTS do not have any parameter installed. Normal TT we can get G meter working for MY>=2017, but power/torque do not work.
> 
> TTRS will have parameter installed per the attached picture; power/torque, G meter, upshift light flash all work.


Hello here is the info [/quote]

This look like auto scan. Please do adaptation backup. You should get csv file from the backup.

https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/a ... ds.324907/[/quote]

Hello, i exctrated the .csv file from the 17 unit you can see it attached. What do you think of it? Thanks


----------



## Mokorx

scorto said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scorto
> 
> Can you check your unit 17 instrument cluster what kind of parameter you have? You have to backup and look for it in the backup file.
> 
> Normal TT and TTS do not have any parameter installed. Normal TT we can get G meter working for MY>=2017, but power/torque do not work.
> 
> TTRS will have parameter installed per the attached picture; power/torque, G meter, upshift light flash all work.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello here is the info
Click to expand...

This look like auto scan. Please do adaptation backup. You should get csv file from the backup.

https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/a ... ds.324907/[/quote]

Hello, i exctrated the .csv file from the 17 unit you can see it attached. What do you think of it? Thanks[/quote]

Look like the adaptation backup by VCDS does not have the same detail As backup by ODD11. Let me check on what VCDS backup to get Parameter detail similar to OBD11. Will keep you posted.

Cheers


----------



## scorto

Mokorx said:


> scorto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scorto
> 
> Can you check your unit 17 instrument cluster what kind of parameter you have? You have to backup and look for it in the backup file.
> 
> Normal TT and TTS do not have any parameter installed. Normal TT we can get G meter working for MY>=2017, but power/torque do not work.
> 
> TTRS will have parameter installed per the attached picture; power/torque, G meter, upshift light flash all work.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello here is the info
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This look like auto scan. Please do adaptation backup. You should get csv file from the backup.
> 
> https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/a ... ds.324907/
Click to expand...

Hello, i exctrated the .csv file from the 17 unit you can see it attached. What do you think of it? Thanks[/quote]

Look like the adaptation backup by VCDS does not have the same detail As backup by ODD11. Let me check on what VCDS backup to get Parameter detail similar to OBD11. Will keep you posted.

Cheers[/quote]
Thanks


----------



## MK3_J33CHO

Hello fellow TT'ers

New guy to long coding in OBDeleven,

Does anyone know how i can make the parking sensor screen show up automatically when getting close to an object?
I have factory front and rear sensors.

In my 2018 polo, when i get close to my garage wall, the front sensors trigger the sensor display, which is very convenient and useful, I wonder if this is available on my 2015 TT?

Thanks
J33CHO


----------



## vale97

Hi everyone,

I wanted to know if it was possible to show the exact liters of fuel in the tank on the MMi.
Thanks for the reply [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## scorto

vale97 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wanted to know if it was possible to show the exact liters of fuel in the tank on the MMi.
> Thanks for the reply [smiley=book2.gif]


Try this(but not try myself)
Liters to refuel
1.17 - Instruments
2. Coding - 07
3. Long coding aid
4. In section 3), select box 11 (byte 10)
5. Below, where it says Binary, replace what it says with 00111010 or "3A" In byte 11 (for those with a browser, put "7A" or 01111010).
6 Important, you must give ESC after the modification before exiting, otherwise it will give you an error pressing Do It!
7. Exit (top left)
8. Do it!
9. It must be activated in Car -> Settings -> Multifunction indicator -> To do this


----------



## kevin#34

did you succeed in having this function shown? may you post a pic of it?


----------



## scorto

kevin#34 said:


> did you succeed in having this function shown? may you post a pic of it?


No, not try myself actually.....
i'm stil searching actually for my g meter display problem


----------



## kevin#34

G-meter unfortunately works on some YM only.. (it works on my 2018, but not on a friend's 2016, for example)


----------



## scorto

kevin#34 said:


> G-meter unfortunately works on some YM only.. (it works on my 2018, but not on a friend's 2016, for example)


What is strange is on y 2019 TT torque and power graphs work.... normally G meter used to work too but not...
I'll perhaps try again the coding....


----------



## kevin#34

probably '19 onwards have a different VC hardware (?)
however, the coding as reported in this tread works perfectly (for me, at least)


----------



## scorto

Mine is a tt s line with competition pack, so got the possibility to have the 2 VC: central display and classical display


----------



## vale97

scorto said:


> vale97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wanted to know if it was possible to show the exact liters of fuel in the tank on the MMi.
> Thanks for the reply [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Try this(but not try myself)
> Liters to refuel
> 1.17 - Instruments
> 2. Coding - 07
> 3. Long coding aid
> 4. In section 3), select box 11 (byte 10)
> 5. Below, where it says Binary, replace what it says with 00111010 or "3A" In byte 11 (for those with a browser, put "7A" or 01111010).
> 6 Important, you must give ESC after the modification before exiting, otherwise it will give you an error pressing Do It!
> 7. Exit (top left)
> 8. Do it!
> 9. It must be activated in Car -> Settings -> Multifunction indicator -> To do this
Click to expand...

Thanks for the information. Does the same procedure apply to both VCDS and OBD? (I have VCDS).
So once the encoding has been carried out, do not press enter but esc?
Maybe someone who has tried it or tries it in the group can confirm?


----------



## Jacopo79

Vale sei italiano/a? Se posso darti un consiglio lascia perdere questa modifica, non si può fare su TT ma solo sulle VW...l'ho attivata sulla Polo e sulla Golf e funzionano ma non ho mai visto la corrispettiva modifica su Audi...
Jacopo


----------



## vale97

Jacopo79 said:


> Vale sei italiano/a? Se posso darti un consiglio lascia perdere questa modifica, non si può fare su TT ma solo sulle VW...l'ho attivata sulla Polo e sulla Golf e funzionano ma non ho mai visto la corrispettiva modifica su Audi...
> Jacopo


Ok Jacopo, grazie mille del consiglio...allora, prima di fare danni lascio perdere!


----------



## kevin#34

saggia idea! :lol:


----------



## Jacopo79

Non penso faresti danni, semplicemente non penso funzionerebbe proprio, sono sicuro qualcuno ci aveva già provato.... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## peji

Hello, i exctrated the .csv file from the 17 unit you can see it attached. What do you think of it? Thanks[/quote]

Look like the adaptation backup by VCDS does not have the same detail As backup by ODD11. Let me check on what VCDS backup to get Parameter detail similar to OBD11. Will keep you posted.

Cheers[/quote]
Thanks [/quote]

Hi all
I compared the Scorto unit 17 cvs file with mine (same model and year).
Line 162 of its file (ENG128731-MAS01129-designvariant_activation-Variante 1, activated, 2) being different from mine (ENG128731-MAS01129-designvariant_activation-Variante 1, not active, 2), I tried to modify the line (activate the modification of Designvariant using the "Adaptation" function, after entering the code in function 16, Secure access.
I found the variable ENG128731, I pass it enabled, but when I save the modification, I have the error message below.
An idea to remedy it?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## cosmoaquanaut

J400uk said:


> VorsprungDur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please can someone post the password for the HDA.PDF ?
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent
Click to expand...

Hello! Would you mind please sending the pass for the HBA.pdf file also to me? 
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Thought I should share this:
For those who unsuccessfully tried to enable MyBeat on the Start/Stop button (to pulsate):
The problem is your firmware version of the Kessy Module (B7).
I've updated via VCP from version 0710 to 0811 and the function kicked-in immediately! 

*Attention* - DO NOT ATTEMPT TO UPDATE TO ANY HIGHER VERSION if your hardware part is 3Q0959435B as this will brick your Kessy and you won't be able to start the car!


----------



## 237tonybates

Good work. Any ideas for a get around without kessy module ? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates

When I enabled mine the hazard switchbank pulsated also

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

237tonybates said:


> Good work. Any ideas for a get around without kessy module ? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Unfortunately can't see any workaround to bypass kessy...

I haven't really payed attention if anything else pulsates now


----------



## Tavianer

What exactly does the MyBeat Function do?


----------



## 237tonybates

It pulsates the start stop button illumination

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates

m4k4r0vbf said:


> 237tonybates said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good work. Any ideas for a get around without kessy module ? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately can't see any workaround to bypass kessy...
> 
> I haven't really payed attention if anything else pulsates now
Click to expand...

I havnt got kessy

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## scorto

Hello any news about my problem having g meter?
thanks


----------



## kevin#34

pardon, what is _kessy_??
once enbaled, the start&stop button flashes togheter with the audi heart beat sound, I understood well?



m4k4r0vbf said:


> Thought I should share this:
> For those who unsuccessfully tried to enable MyBeat on the Start/Stop button (to pulsate):
> The problem is your firmware version of the Kessy Module (B7).
> I've updated via VCP from version 0710 to 0811 and the function kicked-in immediately!
> 
> *Attention* - DO NOT ATTEMPT TO UPDATE TO ANY HIGHER VERSION if your hardware part is 3Q0959435B as this will brick your Kessy and you won't be able to start the car!


----------



## scorto

Kessy is the access to the car whithout using the remote, you just have to touch the exterior handle to open the car.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kevin#34 said:


> pardon, what is _kessy_??
> once enbaled, the start&stop button flashes togheter with the audi heart beat sound, I understood well?
> 
> 
> 
> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I should share this:
> For those who unsuccessfully tried to enable MyBeat on the Start/Stop button (to pulsate):
> The problem is your firmware version of the Kessy Module (B7).
> I've updated via VCP from version 0710 to 0811 and the function kicked-in immediately!
> 
> *Attention* - DO NOT ATTEMPT TO UPDATE TO ANY HIGHER VERSION if your hardware part is 3Q0959435B as this will brick your Kessy and you won't be able to start the car!
Click to expand...

KESSY = Keyless Entry and Start System

No, the button does not flash along with the HeartBeat sound.
The HeartBeat only sounds once for like 2 seconds, while the MyBeat button will continue flashing until the engine is started.
Haven't had time to do a video and this is the only video on YT I found:


----------



## 237tonybates

On other platforms where stop start is not across the model the switch bank illumination and stop start button are on seperate circuits. As all tt have stop start I don't think you can pulsate the button alone

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tavianer

m4k4r0vbf said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> pardon, what is _kessy_??
> once enbaled, the start&stop button flashes togheter with the audi heart beat sound, I understood well?
> 
> 
> 
> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I should share this:
> For those who unsuccessfully tried to enable MyBeat on the Start/Stop button (to pulsate):
> The problem is your firmware version of the Kessy Module (B7).
> I've updated via VCP from version 0710 to 0811 and the function kicked-in immediately!
> 
> *Attention* - DO NOT ATTEMPT TO UPDATE TO ANY HIGHER VERSION if your hardware part is 3Q0959435B as this will brick your Kessy and you won't be able to start the car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KESSY = Keyless Entry and Start System
> 
> No, the button does not flash along with the HeartBeat sound.
> The HeartBeat only sounds once for like 2 seconds, while the MyBeat button will continue flashing until the engine is started.
> Haven't had time to do a video and this is the only video on YT I found:
Click to expand...

That does look neat and sound very interesting!

Now just got to get VCP from somewhere - buying it for ~300€ just to update 1-2 gateways (and maybe also update DSG one) is just a bit too much


----------



## kevin#34

scorto said:


> Kessy is the access to the car whithout using the remote, you just have to touch the exterior handle to open the car.


ok, I have that 8)


----------



## kevin#34

thanks, understood...
I guess no chance to activate pulsating button trough VCDS... (?)



m4k4r0vbf said:


> KESSY = Keyless Entry and Start System
> 
> No, the button does not flash along with the HeartBeat sound.
> The HeartBeat only sounds once for like 2 seconds, while the MyBeat button will continue flashing until the engine is started.
> Haven't had time to do a video and this is the only video on YT I found:


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kevin#34 said:


> thanks, understood...
> I guess no chance to activate pulsating button trough VCDS... (?)
> 
> 
> 
> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> KESSY = Keyless Entry and Start System
> 
> No, the button does not flash along with the HeartBeat sound.
> The HeartBeat only sounds once for like 2 seconds, while the MyBeat button will continue flashing until the engine is started.
> Haven't had time to do a video and this is the only video on YT I found:
Click to expand...

If your B7 firmware is a high enough version, then coding with VCDS will be enough.
I started the topic as a fix for users who have done the coding, but the function didn't work.


----------



## Emanuel29

kevin#34 said:


> thanks, understood...
> I guess no chance to activate pulsating button trough VCDS... (?)
> 
> 
> 
> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> KESSY = Keyless Entry and Start System
> 
> No, the button does not flash along with the HeartBeat sound.
> The HeartBeat only sounds once for like 2 seconds, while the MyBeat button will continue flashing until the engine is started.
> Haven't had time to do a video and this is the only video on YT I found:
Click to expand...

Yes, it will.
I will tell you my steps to activate it on OBDEleven, maybe you'll understand as it is pretty similar to VCDS

Unit B7 (Startsystem interface)
Security Code 20103
Adaptation
Try finding this submenu: *DeveloperCoding: Search lights*
ZAT_illumination_concept_mybeat_clamp58xt -> Activated (Default -> Not activated)
ZAT_illumination_modus_mybeat_clamp58xt -> Activated (Default -> Not activated)

It works on my car and should work on yours too but I don't like it at all given that the hazard bank pulses together with the button.


----------



## kevin#34

ok, thanks to both!



Emanuel29 said:


> It works on my car and should work on yours too but I don't like it at all given that *the hazard bank pulses together with the button*.


but just the hazard button pulses, or even the winkers?


----------



## scorto

Mokorx said:


> scorto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scorto
> 
> Can you check your unit 17 instrument cluster what kind of parameter you have? You have to backup and look for it in the backup file.
> 
> Normal TT and TTS do not have any parameter installed. Normal TT we can get G meter working for MY>=2017, but power/torque do not work.
> 
> TTRS will have parameter installed per the attached picture; power/torque, G meter, upshift light flash all work.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello here is the info
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This look like auto scan. Please do adaptation backup. You should get csv file from the backup.
> 
> https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/a ... ds.324907/
Click to expand...

Hello, i exctrated the .csv file from the 17 unit you can see it attached. What do you think of it? Thanks[/quote]

Look like the adaptation backup by VCDS does not have the same detail As backup by ODD11. Let me check on what VCDS backup to get Parameter detail similar to OBD11. Will keep you posted.

Cheers[/quote]
hello did you find something for me? Thanks


----------



## Emanuel29

kevin#34 said:


> ok, thanks to both!
> 
> 
> 
> Emanuel29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It works on my car and should work on yours too but I don't like it at all given that *the hazard bank pulses together with the button*.
> 
> 
> 
> but just the hazard button pulses, or even the winkers?
Click to expand...

The whole panel, drive select button, esc off, start stop spoiler...


----------



## kevin#34

ah, perhaps not so appealing..  
anyway I checked for ZAT/illumination/concept/mybeat keywords in 09 module (where are KESSY parameters) but no result...


----------



## vale97

Hello guys, 
by any chance do you know if these two functions can be activated by coding?
•activate hand staging at power on
•enable anti-theft by sounding the horn and turning on the arrows
Thank you at all


----------



## kevin#34

you can activate the horn, but at night, quite annoying
I don't know the other function you are mentioning


----------



## vale97

kevin#34 said:


> you can activate the horn, but at night, quite annoying
> I don't know the other function you are mentioning


Yes, thank you, I have already activated the horn function when opening and closing the car. 
However, I have seen that you can also enable a sort of anti-theft device when you try to open the car doors while it is closed and the horn starts to blink by flashing the arrows.
for staging the needle at startup, has anyone succeeded?


----------



## Ellis252

Hi all, does anyone have the password for the High Beam Assist PDF? The original poster's name shows as "no name" to me. Many thanks, Ellis


----------



## MrOCD

Add red zone to Rev counter ...

What does this actually do? Just changes it to solid or lights up as revs increase?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Ellis252 said:


> Hi all, does anyone have the password for the High Beam Assist PDF? The original poster's name shows as "no name" to me. Many thanks, Ellis


See attached guides I made for HBA (tested only on LED headlights) and TSR:
Make sure you perform a back-up of the modules in case anything goes wrong.

@MrOCD - It only changes it to solid RED permanently.


----------



## Vovanoto

Hello, men. Can anyone help me? I need the stock coding 03 unit (ABS) from TT-S.


----------



## base86

Vovanoto said:


> Hello, men. Can anyone help me? I need the stock coding 03 unit (ABS) from TT-S.


24AA608D2A9A15AE409408690299930EC4240654A8021040C97023


----------



## scorto

Hello, stil no one to help me solve my problem not having g meter as i have power and torque working?
Thanks


----------



## kevin#34

sorry to ask you (maybe again), but which YM is your car?? because I never ever heard about a TT/TTS with power&otorque gauges working after coding (gauges appear, but remains at zero)&#8230; or perhaps you have a FL competition?


----------



## scorto

I have a TT s line s tronic 40 tfsi 2019 with competition pack. Power and torque graph work but g meter appear but no red ball moving, it still remains grey......


----------



## kevin#34

very very strange... usually it's the contrary, G-meter works but power&torque not (like in my case), despite gauges are present, they stick to zero...
for my curiosity, power&torque have been coded by you after car purchase, or coming already from the original coding made at factory? If I am not wrong, on 45 competition both G-meter and power/torque should be working from factory, maybe its not the case for the 40...?


----------



## scorto

I have coded it after buy. With the code on the first page.
My power and torque works very well.


----------



## kevin#34

maybe FL models use a coding different than pre-FL ones ?


----------



## MrOCD

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Ellis252 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, does anyone have the password for the High Beam Assist PDF? The original poster's name shows as "no name" to me. Many thanks, Ellis
> 
> 
> 
> See attached guides I made for HBA (tested only on LED headlights) and TSR:
> Make sure you perform a back-up of the modules in case anything goes wrong.
> 
> @MrOCD - It only changes it to solid RED permanently.
Click to expand...

Traffic sign recognition... there seems a lot more steps in the word guide, than the step-by-step on the first page of this thread?

Which should I be using? (2015 TT)

-traffic signs recognition, it's required front camera and and navi. without navi, VC will give an error but the coding works anyway

Unit A5
Security Access 20103
Coding
Byte01
Enable Bit 0
Adaption
find in the menu "display end of speed limit symbol" change the value to "active"
find in the menu "display no passing allowed" change the value to "active"
find in the menu "road sign detection fusion mode" change the value to "fusion"
find in the menu "display valid additional signs" and check if the value is 00100111

Unit 17
Coding
Byte05
Enable Bit2

Traffic signs menu on the vc isn't available in the Europe market

Reset the MMI


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

MrOCD said:


> Traffic sign recognition... there seems a lot more steps in the word guide, than the step-by-step on the first page of this thread?
> 
> Which should I be using? (2015 TT)


How about you try the simpler one, then come back with your feedback?


----------



## MrOCD

m4k4r0vbf said:


> MrOCD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic sign recognition... there seems a lot more steps in the word guide, than the step-by-step on the first page of this thread?
> 
> Which should I be using? (2015 TT)
> 
> 
> 
> How about you try the simpler one, then come back with your feedback?
Click to expand...

Sure. Fair point. Well said.


----------



## MrOCD

m4k4r0vbf said:


> MrOCD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic sign recognition... there seems a lot more steps in the word guide, than the step-by-step on the first page of this thread?
> 
> Which should I be using? (2015 TT)
> 
> 
> 
> How about you try the simpler one, then come back with your feedback?
Click to expand...

Tried it and can do the first part.

When I access Unit 17 and select long coding helper I get 'sorry, no coding information is available for this ECU ... '

I'm supposed to enable bit 02.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

MrOCD said:


> Tried it and can do the first part.
> 
> When I access Unit 17 and select long coding helper I get 'sorry, no coding information is available for this ECU ... '
> 
> I'm supposed to enable bit 02.


Sounds like you're using a vcds clone.
You'll have to somehow enable Bit 02 of Byte 05 there.


----------



## MrOCD

m4k4r0vbf said:


> MrOCD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried it and can do the first part.
> 
> When I access Unit 17 and select long coding helper I get 'sorry, no coding information is available for this ECU ... '
> 
> I'm supposed to enable bit 02.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're using a vcds clone.
> You'll have to somehow enable Bit 02 of Byte 05 there.
Click to expand...

It's a genuine cable but HEX CAN not V2.

Not sure how to enable bit 02 of byte 05 without helper.


----------



## scorto

kevin#34 said:


> maybe FL models use a coding different than pre-FL ones ?


how to find another coding?


----------



## kevin#34

good question... :lol: 
I would look for a 17 scan of a TT 45 competition that should have the G-meter working from factory, then comparing it with yours


----------



## scorto

Thanks.
it seems G-meter works with ESP duosensor....


----------



## Graculus

Thanks everyone, this is a very useful thread!

Does anyone know if it's possible to use VCDS to change, or add to, the options which are available for the "Additional Display"?

Id be keen to add Oil Temperature to the list but haven't yet had time to explore the possibility.

Thanks.


----------



## Mokorx

Graculus said:


> Thanks everyone, this is a very useful thread!
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible to use VCDS to change, or add to, the options which are available for the "Additional Display"?
> 
> Id be keen to add Oil Temperature to the list but haven't yet had time to explore the possibility.
> 
> Thanks.


Oil temperature is there already. You just need to select small dials view and select tab to "Car".


----------



## Graculus

Mokorx said:


> Oil temperature is there already. You just need to select small dials view and select tab to "Car".


Thanks, I'm using that display already but I'd like to be able to put the oil temperature into the centre of the rev counter so that it's visible with large dials and other displays.

I'll start exploring VCDS to see if it may be possible.


----------



## Xsport 67

Hi can anybody recommend someone who offers remote coding?.


----------



## Mokorx

Graculus said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oil temperature is there already. You just need to select small dials view and select tab to "Car".
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm using that display already but I'd like to be able to put the oil temperature into the centre of the rev counter so that it's visible with large dials and other displays.
> 
> I'll start exploring VCDS to see if it may be possible.
Click to expand...

Not possible unless you have Sport Display (Center RPM)


----------



## td2012

I'm Also having the problem with the door open with motor noise, has anyone got a workaround? thanks



scorto said:


> Hello,
> Some news.
> 
> Still can't stop signal when door open with motor on.
> 
> 
> Traffic sign Recognation appear this morning when ignition on
> 
> Oil level still grey, as you told me so i will delete this setting
> 
> G meter activated and appear, but it seems not working maybe missing something on the coding or not available on my TT 40 TFSI 8S ?
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> High beam assist still not working. Is some one tries to activate it on a tt 8S 2019? or any idea? i have line assist.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## haulfast

Can you tell me the pass word for the light assist please


----------



## danny5016

Does anyone know the passwords for the documents within this forum would be greatly appreciated if they do! Specifically looking for the high beam assist instructions. Looks like the original poster isn't a member anymore.


----------



## MrOCD

danny5016 said:


> Does anyone know the passwords for the documents within this forum would be greatly appreciated if they do! Specifically looking for the high beam assist instructions. Looks like the original poster isn't a member anymore.


On page 156 ... 2nd post down


----------



## pol_ita

C'è un modo per codificare la disattivazione della valvola allo scarico in funzione del riding mode? 
Io viaggio con la spina sulla valvola staccata, ma vorrei uno switch per abilitarla on demand&#8230;


----------



## vorlon

Good morning all. I have a modul 55 error (headlight adjustment) ..

following an error on my part I made a bad coding .. I put the original coding back but since then I have an audi light assist error message ..

I have already tried the basic rules but it does not work ...

Thanks for your help.

my codage for module 55 ..03EA02202B170200


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

vorlon said:


> Good morning all. I have a modul 55 error (headlight adjustment) ..
> 
> following an error on my part I made a bad coding .. I put the original coding back but since then I have an audi light assist error message ..
> 
> I have already tried the basic rules but it does not work ...
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> my codage for module 55 ..03EA02202B170200


There's nothing bad about the coding you made. You got Matrix Headlights and the Matrix Basic Settings get lost everytime you change the coding.

To get rid of the errors you'll need either ODIS or OBD11 to calibrate the Matrix.

When asked for the Driving Axis angle, you should put 0,9° (you can also read this on the top of the headlights) and when asked for a value for each headlight just go with 100 (this was in ODIS...can't remember the naming exactly, but it asks you to input a value between 96 and 130).

Note that this procedure should be done WITHOUT HAVING ANY OTHER ERRORS in the headlight module (such as the regular missing basic settings)


----------



## vorlon

m4k4r0vbf said:


> vorlon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all. I have a modul 55 error (headlight adjustment) ..
> 
> following an error on my part I made a bad coding .. I put the original coding back but since then I have an audi light assist error message ..
> 
> I have already tried the basic rules but it does not work ...
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> my codage for module 55 ..03EA02202B170200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing bad about the coding you made. You got Matrix Headlights and the Matrix Basic Settings get lost everytime you change the coding.
> 
> To get rid of the errors you'll need either ODIS or OBD11 to calibrate the Matrix.
> 
> When asked for the Driving Axis angle, you should put 0,9° (you can also read this on the top of the headlights) and when asked for a value for each headlight just go with 100 (this was in ODIS...can't remember the naming exactly, but it asks you to input a value between 96 and 130).
> 
> Note that this procedure should be done WITHOUT HAVING ANY OTHER ERRORS in the headlight module (such as the regular missing basic settings)
Click to expand...

thank you very much, i will try


----------



## vorlon

vorlon said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vorlon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all. I have a modul 55 error (headlight adjustment) ..
> 
> following an error on my part I made a bad coding .. I put the original coding back but since then I have an audi light assist error message ..
> 
> I have already tried the basic rules but it does not work ...
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> my codage for module 55 ..03EA02202B170200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing bad about the coding you made. You got Matrix Headlights and the Matrix Basic Settings get lost everytime you change the coding.
> 
> To get rid of the errors you'll need either ODIS or OBD11 to calibrate the Matrix.
> 
> When asked for the Driving Axis angle, you should put 0,9° (you can also read this on the top of the headlights) and when asked for a value for each headlight just go with 100 (this was in ODIS...can't remember the naming exactly, but it asks you to input a value between 96 and 130).
> 
> Note that this procedure should be done WITHOUT HAVING ANY OTHER ERRORS in the headlight module (such as the regular missing basic settings)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you very much, i will try
Click to expand...

no, it does not work .. I have this 1' ece on the projector, but it does not want to change


----------



## Sin22

Has anyone posted the long code specific bytes and control unit for module 9 to disable the active rear spoiler using VCDS? I saw the posts on page 139/141 already where OBDEleven was used but I've got VCDS and been trying and hit a brick wall. MY15 TT here. Don't have the adaptation channel mentioned in the other hack.

I have searched the forum and several threads, anything that stated "spoiler" but couldn't find VCDS directions. Any help would be great


----------



## kevin#34

I successfully disabled the spoiler on my 18 TTS using VCDS but I am currently away from home, can post the code I used on wed when I will be back


----------



## kevin#34

just go to 09-cental electric, find that label and set it "not active"


----------



## Sin22

kevin#34 said:


> just go to 09-cental electric, find that label and set it "not active"


Thanks Kevin! But for earlier models we can't go via the adaptation route. This particular channel is not available at all.

Posts from Gary1310 indicate that it can be done via long coding using OBDEleven. Which shld mean VCDS is possible too, but haven't been able to find any options that would disable it after searching through the menus quite a bit.


----------



## kevin#34

if so, I believe it's easier to proceed with OBD11 without going mad with VCDS


----------



## Sin22

Managed to get it to work I think.

Module 9, byte 10, bit 2 enabled.

Couldn't find anything in module 17 adaptations or long code.

Rear wing no longer detected. No errors kicking off when going above 120kph.

This is for my MY15 manufactured in 2014 base TT.


----------



## kevin#34

brilliant!


----------



## revulike

HBA: can it be activated with just the lane assist camera present?

I've followed the coding, but get a main beam assist: fault message when pushing the light stalk forward.

Car has lane assist but not hba camera in mirror.

R


----------



## 237tonybates

revulike said:


> HBA: can it be activated with just the lane assist camera present?
> 
> I've followed the coding, but get a main beam assist: fault message when pushing the light stalk forward.
> 
> Car has lane assist but not hba camera in mirror.
> 
> R


What changes have you made?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## revulike

The non-adaptation coding listed earlier in this thread.
R


----------



## 237tonybates

There's adaptions in a5 and long coding .. can you not make adsorption in 09 ,?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## revulike

I used this code:



Tebor123 said:


> To activate HBA on cars without Fernlicht ueber AFS in your adaptations try the procedure below. It worked for me on my 2015 Roadster with LED headlights and DSG:
> 
> Enable High Beam assist
> Unit 9
> Adaptations
> 1. Assistance light function... change to "present" ( in German) Assistance light functions-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent
> 
> Coding
> 1. Byte 2 -change the byte into 5D -check the binary code, it should be 01011101
> 
> Unit A5
> Coding
> 1. Byte 2 should be set to 00 , from the drop menu select "01 light/high beam assist LA mode1"
> 
> Adaptation
> 1. Activation speed for high beam assistant - Insert 20 on the blank space below select OK
> 2. Speed threshold for high beam off - Insert 10 on the blank space below then select OK
> 3. Main beam assist urban area detection, set on if not
> 
> Now you should have the HBA menu on the VC under external lights. You may need to reset the MMI.


Didn't see any drop menus anywhere on my odbeleven.

After resetting the MMI, main beam assist was listed as an option, which I ticked.

I might try restoring and then trying the later instructions.
Cheers, R


----------



## 237tonybates

I'm sorry I have not used and don't understand that platform I have only used vcds

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## tttweeker

rafamonteiroo said:


> ashtonn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just gonna write this up for anyone who, like me, is having a hard time coding the magical RED ZONE. If youve tried all the usual stuff and couldn't get it to show read this.
> 
> In Unit 17
> 
> Byte 9
> 
> I tried every single combination that was recommended in the first page in this forums and whatever else i could think of. I started with the recommended coding of only one bit checked at a time and i would reset MMI, lock the car for a few hours or overnight every time and no matter what i did i could NOT get the red zone.
> 
> My car came with bit 5 checked from factory so i tried with that checked and i also tried with it off.
> 
> I could always get the LOGOs to change from nothing to TT/TTS/TTRS but the mystical red zone never came.
> 
> Then i read some more here in this forum and someone had cracked the code burred deep in ithe forum lol
> 
> As per his instructions, you have to get out of bit 9 as in my case it only changed the logo when you starts the car or open the door when leaving. (i left mine stock in my case with only #5 checked).
> 
> What you have to do is to change the VEHICLE VARIANT. For OBDeleven it was in long coding. There is a drop down menu (for IOS anyway) that reads Vehicle Variant.
> 
> If you change that (mine was 1 stock) you will hopefully get the red zone with different logos in your rev counter which put a huge smile on my face. FINALLY!
> 
> So far for me
> 
> variant 1 = no logo no red zone
> 
> variant 2 = TTS logo and red zone
> 
> variant 3 = TTRS logo and red zone
> 
> variant 4 = no logo no red zone
> 
> variant 5 = no logo no red zone
> 
> variant 6 = TTS logo and red zone
> 
> varinat 7 = TTRS logo and red zone
> 
> currently trying variant 8. Im hoping to get a red zone and NO logo or just a TT logo since my car is a TT. Let me know if you have any luck finding it.
> 
> currently trying variant 8. Im hoping to get a red zone and NO logo or just a TT logo since my car is a TT.
> 
> Thanks to Noname (i think Manu) who started this FANTASTIC thread as it helped me a lot and all the people who have share their knowledge/experience.
> 
> 
> 
> and how do I change this with VCDS?
Click to expand...

Hi, have you already got an answer on your question how to active one of the variants via VCDS?
I also want to activate the red zone in the rev counter, but when i try to change to one of the variants, I get an error message (the same as peji reported in his post on page 154, post 4).

So, does anbody here knows how to active the red zone in the rev counter? My VC is SW 295.
Thanks for your help.
Cheers


----------



## revulike

Red zone:
I changed mine, via latest odbeleven, using the very first listing in this thread.
I chose red zone with TT logo. I reset the MMI. It does require locking and leaving the car for a while. 
Worked fine.

As it transpired, although the red zone tacho looks great, and I loved the font, I found the red 'blob' really distracting, causing my eye to wander down to it. I've since reverted to the standard TT tacho.

Best of luck.

(TT 2.0 quattro MY2015)


----------



## tttweeker

revulike said:


> Red zone:
> I changed mine, via latest odbeleven, using the very first listing in this thread.
> I chose red zone with TT logo. I reset the MMI. It does require locking and leaving the car for a while.
> Worked fine.
> 
> As it transpired, although the red zone tacho looks great, and I loved the font, I found the red 'blob' really distracting, causing my eye to wander down to it. I've since reverted to the standard TT tacho.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> (TT 2.0 quattro MY2015)


Thank for your comment, revulike.
I did the same and it worked properly on my VC with SW 211. After update to SW295 the red zone in the rev counter was gone.
Tried to get it back but all the methods described here did not work.
I use VCDS, and therfore I repeated the question of rafamonteiroo, how to do the change described by ashtonn done with obd11 with VCDS.
So hope that somebody has a good idea how to solve this issue.
Thanks.


----------



## -BigMac-

Anyone seen coding to enable central Rev counter (S/RS style) on a TT non-competition?


----------



## kevin#34

you can't reprogram the VC after 99 mile/km, least of all with OBD11 or VCDS


----------



## -BigMac-

kevin#34 said:


> you can't reprogram the VC after 99 mile/km, least of all with OBD11 or VCDS


Can you please expand a little on that. You are saying if the VC has been in place for more than 99km, it can't be "fooled"? 
Does that mean it can be fooled prior to 99km?
What can you make it do if less than 99 that you cant after 99?
And if you buy a new VC, and install it.. does it reset?


----------



## kevin#34

yes to all :lol:
VC has _component protection_ feature, so it can be programmed/reprogrammed (for example pairing with new keys) only trough a valid ODIS account. For what concerning the mileage, as far as I know [smiley=book2.gif] even Audi can't modify it after the 99 figure has been exceeded. for example, If you break the cluster Audi will program a brand new unit according to the mileage and functions (tacho style, boost gauge etc) of the original one.


----------



## tttweeker

tttweeker said:


> revulike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red zone:
> I changed mine, via latest odbeleven, using the very first listing in this thread.
> I chose red zone with TT logo. I reset the MMI. It does require locking and leaving the car for a while.
> Worked fine.
> 
> As it transpired, although the red zone tacho looks great, and I loved the font, I found the red 'blob' really distracting, causing my eye to wander down to it. I've since reverted to the standard TT tacho.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> (TT 2.0 quattro MY2015)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank for your comment, revulike.
> I did the same and it worked properly on my VC with SW 211. After update to SW295 the red zone in the rev counter was gone.
> Tried to get it back but all the methods described here did not work.
> I use VCDS, and therfore I repeated the question of rafamonteiroo, how to do the change described by ashtonn done with obd11 with VCDS.
> So hope that somebody has a good idea how to solve this issue.
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Has really no member here an idea how to get the red zone back???


----------



## base86

If it wasnt available any more after the upgrade to 295, there is probably a change by Audi within that firmware. 
You could try with VCDS instead of ODB11


----------



## scorto

kevin#34 said:


> yes to all :lol:
> VC has _component protection_ feature, so it can be programmed/reprogrammed (for example pairing with new keys) only trough a valid ODIS account. For what concerning the mileage, as far as I know [smiley=book2.gif] even Audi can't modify it after the 99 figure has been exceeded. for example, If you break the cluster Audi will program a brand new unit according to the mileage and functions (tacho style, boost gauge etc) of the original one.


I saw a youtube video showing aman changing it but very very complicated......


----------



## kevin#34

already seen it in the past, however not clear (at least to me) what he does exactly, however looks its not the factory method, seen that the combined instruments view mode is lost and cannot be retrieved unless reverting to the original setting


----------



## gogs

Is the coding for lane assist on this thread? I've been through it a couple of times now and can't see it !


----------



## b22tt

gogs said:


> Is the coding for lane assist on this thread? I've been through it a couple of times now and can't see it !


I´m also looking for it and I did not find it right now.


----------



## ClemTTSwhite

View attachment 270641



First of all, I apologize because I am French and it is not easy to read everything here.

I would like to do this manipulation on a TTS of 03/2015, and I have the fear that my counter is too old for this one to accept the manipulation... How do you make sure that happens?
I would like to activate the TTRS pressure gauges as shown on the first page... And it doesn’t work

In addition, I realized that on my model I did not have the selected driving mode that was displayed on the tour account (under DSG reports). Is it possible to activate that, because I see that some of you have it and some of you don’t—

Thank you for your help, I am a novice, and I would translate what you write


----------



## pcbbc

Hi and welcome.

This is an English language forum, so I translated your first post with Google. You will get better replies if you can post in English....

_First of all, I apologize because I am French and it is not easy to read everything here.

I would like to do this manipulation on a 03/2015 TTS, and I am afraid that my meter is too old for it to accept the manipulation ... How do you make it go well?
I want to activate the TTRS gauges as shown on the first page ... and it doesn't work


In addition, I realized that on my model I did not have the selected driving mode which was displayed on the tour account (under DSG reports). Is it possible to activate it, because I see some of you have it and some don't ...

Thank you for your help, I am a novice, and I will translate what you write_


----------



## ClemTTSwhite

pcbbc said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> This is an English language forum, so I translated your first post with Google. You will get better replies if you can post in English....
> 
> _First of all, I apologize because I am French and it is not easy to read everything here.
> 
> I would like to do this manipulation on a 03/2015 TTS, and I am afraid that my meter is too old for it to accept the manipulation ... How do you make it go well?
> I want to activate the TTRS gauges as shown on the first page ... and it doesn't work
> 
> 
> In addition, I realized that on my model I did not have the selected driving mode which was displayed on the tour account (under DSG reports). Is it possible to activate it, because I see some of you have it and some don't ...
> 
> Thank you for your help, I am a novice, and I will translate what you write_



It's ok now ?


----------



## albe0876

ClemTTSwhite said:


> It's ok now ?


Hi Clem,

to _have the selected driving mode which was displayed on the tour account you have to update the VC firmware to a newest one.

let us know what is your actual HW and FW VC version _


----------



## ClemTTSwhite

albe0876 said:


> Hi Clem,
> 
> to _have the selected driving mode which was displayed on the tour account you have to update the VC firmware to a newest one.
> 
> let us know what is your actual HW and FW VC version _


How do I update my virtual cokpit, and how do I know its version?


----------



## albe0876

ClemTTSwhite said:


> How do I update my virtual cokpit, and how do I know its version?



you need VCDS or OBD11 in order to scan your unit17 (VC)

or try this procedure with VC button :


Ignition on
Press 2x 0.0 in short succession - short pause - press 3x 0.0 and hold the 3rd time.


----------



## ClemTTSwhite

albe0876 said:


> you need VCDS or OBD11 in order to scan your unit17 (VC)
> 
> or try this procedure with VC button :
> 
> 
> Ignition on
> Press 2x 0.0 in short succession - short pause - press 3x 0.0 and hold the 3rd time.



sorry I don't anderstand... 
do I need a VCDS to know the current version of my system ? 

Because I was told it was very long and complicated to do this kind of manipulation


----------



## albe0876

ClemTTSwhite said:


> sorry I don't anderstand...
> do I need a VCDS to know the current version of my system ?


Yes

or use this procedure without diagnostic interface:

:


Ignition on
Press 2x 0.0 in short succession - short pause - press 3x 0.0 and hold the 3rd time.



how much is complicated it depends from wich are your actual HW SW version


----------



## ClemTTSwhite

albe0876 said:


> Yes
> 
> or use this procedure without diagnostic interface:
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Ignition on
> Press 2x 0.0 in short succession - short pause - press 3x 0.0 and hold the 3rd time.
> 
> 
> 
> how much is complicated it depends from wich are your actual HW SW version


désolé je ne comprends pas sur quel bouton je dois appuyer pour suivre cette manip

if I have to go through a VCDS, is it easy or better to do it at Audi?
I am afraid that the update is long to do and therefore not easy to do on the spot


----------



## albe0876

ClemTTSwhite said:


> désolé je ne comprends pas sur quel bouton je dois appuyer pour suivre cette manip
> 
> if I have to go through a VCDS, is it easy or better to do it at Audi?
> I am afraid that the update is long to do and therefore not easy to do on the spot



No why go to Audi?

it only a simple read out ..

obd11 for example is a simple interface that allow you to do this kind of stuff


----------



## ClemTTSwhite

albe0876 said:


> Non pourquoi aller chez Audi ?
> 
> ce n'est qu'une simple lecture ..
> 
> obd11 par exemple est une interface simple qui vous permet de faire ce genre de choses
> [/CITATION]
> 
> Je comprends.
> Je n'ai pas OBD11, c'est pourquoi je pose ces questions.
> 
> si jamais je suis obligé de faire une lecture à jour, comment ça se passe ? car je trouve dommage de ne pas avoir cette indication au compteur
> 
> Savez-vous si vous manipulez pour avoir des TTR et des jauges fiables ?


----------



## ClemTTSwhite

albe0876 said:


> No why go to Audi?
> 
> it only a simple read out ..
> 
> obd11 for example is a simple interface that allow you to do this kind of stuff




I understand.
I don’t have OBD11, which is why I’m asking these questions.

if I am ever obliged to do an up-to-date reading, how does it go? because I find it a shame not to have this indication on the counter

Do you know if you manipulate to have reliable TTR and gauges?


----------



## albe0876

ClemTTSwhite said:


> I understand.
> I don’t have OBD11, which is why I’m asking these questions.
> 
> if I am ever obliged to do an up-to-date reading, how does it go? because I find it a shame not to have this indication on the counter
> 
> Do you know if you manipulate to have reliable TTR and gauges?


you can have it on your cluster but on early car they don't work.


----------



## ClemTTSwhite

albe0876 said:


> vous pouvez l'avoir sur votre cluster mais sur les premières voitures, ils ne fonctionnent pas.
> [/CITATION]
> 
> 
> 
> donc sur la première version de VC les jauges ne fonctionnent pas ?
> 
> Pour la version, je vais essayer la manipulation que vous m'avez indiquée.
> Pourriez-vous me dire sur quel bouton je dois appuyer pour cela ?


----------



## ClemTTSwhite

albe0876 said:


> you can have it on your cluster but on early car they don't work.




so on the first version of VC the gauges don’t work?

For the version, I will try the manipulation that you indicated to me.
Could you tell me which button I need to press to do this?


----------



## albe0876

ClemTTSwhite said:


> so on the first version of VC the gauges don’t work?
> 
> For the version, I will try the manipulation that you indicated to me.
> Could you tell me which button I need to press to do this?


the only buttons on the right side of the cluster ( 0.0 reset trip )


----------



## kevin#34

the TT-RS torque&power gauges can be activated, but will not work on TTS prior to '19 YM (they remain stuck to zero)


ClemTTSwhite said:


> so on the first version of VC the gauges don’t work?
> 
> For the version, I will try the manipulation that you indicated to me.
> Could you tell me which button I need to press to do this?


----------



## GingerPrince

Does anyone know if you can change the voice command button to always activate voice control on the phone instead of to the car? Instead of having to do the long press? Or at least reduce the amount of time you have to hold it down for? I never want to talk to the car whereas I often want to tell my phone to do something.


----------



## MASSA

Hello! I have a TTS mk3 and no mood lighting.
Since there is still light on my feet when I open the door with the lights on, there are LEDs.
No way to activate them in mood lighting with the vagcom?
Thanks in advance 😉


Hello! J'ai un TTS mk3 et pas d'éclairage d'ambiance.
Vu qu'il y a quand même de la lumière aux pieds lorsque j'ouvre la portière feux allumés, il y a des leds.
Pas moyen de les activer en éclairage d'ambiance avec le vagcom?
Merci d'avance


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Hey,
Has anyone here experienced any loss of the outside temperature display after messing around with VCDS?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefanos

Hi, i need to activate alarm function on my 2015 TT. I don't have factory alarm installed, but i would like the horn to start making noise when someone brakes a window and tries to open door from inside. I have found this coding for VW, can someone verify if there is something similar for TT or if this coding would work for TT?


----------



## kevin#34

I don't think this is possible on the Mk3, as far as I know you can just code the horn to sound when you close the car with the FOB


----------



## Mokorx

Yes, it works on TT Mk3 using horn. 

Open door or OBD plug in will sound the horn. Motion and tilt will not work as it required hardware.

Cheers


----------



## Stefanos

@Mokorx can you share coding info ?


----------



## Mokorx

09 Central electric
Adaptation 
Anti theft device



Akustischer Alarm Signalhorn Not ActiveActive for horn sound
Not active for sounderAudible alarm horn: TTRS US not active - Diebstahlwarnanlage Not ActiveActiveDWA single horn or sounder:- OBD Alarm Not ActiveActive


----------



## Stefanos

I can verify that the following coding (taken from video for WV) successfully enabled Alarm function on my 2015 TT. Now horn beeps for 10 times when door is opened from inside on locked car.

09 Central electric 
Security Access 31347
Coding
Byte 12
Enable bit 0 Anti-Theft-System installed/active

Adaptation
Anti-theft device-Akustischer Alarm Signalhorn set to Active
Anti-theft device-DWA Alarmverzoegerung set to driver door contact thatcham
Anti-theft device-DWA Camper Modus set Active
Anti-theft device-Ueberwachung Innenentriegelungshebel set to Active
Aknowlegment signals-Akustische Rueckmeldung global set to Active
Aknowlegment signals-Akustische Rueckmeldung Signalhorn set to Active

@Mokorx i could not complete the coding as the second and third options where not available in my Adaptation List.


----------



## quasijones

thanasis.mpougon said:


> Hey,
> Has anyone here experienced any loss of the outside temperature display after messing around with VCDS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did manage to resolve this? I'd rather not end up with the gauge missing so would be interested in the cause,


----------



## Mokorx

For outside air temperature, you probably turn it off in unit 17 long coding.

The screen shot below is OBDeleven long coding with description. VCDS you will need long coding helper to find byte and bit of "Outside air temperature".


----------



## kevin#34

I want to deactivate star&stop, I inserted the 12V value as usual (09 module-->adaptations-->start&stop voltage limit -->12 volts), coding is accepted but start&stop still persists 😢

any feedback from '19 onwards owners??


----------



## Mokorx

kevin#34 said:


> I want to deactivate star&stop, I inserted the 12V value as usual (09 module-->adaptations-->start&stop voltage limit -->12 volts), coding is accepted but start&stop still persists 😢
> 
> any feedback from '19 onwards owners??


Which model year is your TT? The 12V Gateway trick only works with specific model year.


----------



## kevin#34

as par signature, it's a 2020 YM
please, tell me there is a way to disable it 🤓


----------



## ChikiYz

Hello, I have an audi TT mk3 1.8tfsi Sline and I have activated Gmeter and Power/Torque but they don't work. does anyone know how to make it work? I have also contacted Yaode for the Sport Layout, has anyone already contacted him?


----------



## kevin#34

your car can't show power/torque, while G-meter might work, if the car is >2016


----------



## ChikiYz

kevin#34 said:


> your car can't show power/torque, while G-meter might work, if the car is >2016


Do you know how to make gmeter work? my car is from 2018


----------



## kevin#34

as par the 1st page of this tread, unit 17 --> Coding --> Byte 10 -> enable Bit 2
after, reset the MMI
if still not working, your car is not compatible (I have activated the G-meter on several 2.0 TT/TTS, but never tried on 1.8)


----------



## Petar92

noname said:


> I open a thread where ask questions about coding, or if you need help with electrical schemes or how to remove parts of the car.


Hello ManuTT!
Sorry to bother like this, I dont have option to send PM. 
I have read 50+ pages on Byte&Bit thread, and it seems people ask you for help a lot. 

I have a very specific retrofit, and wanted to ask you if you have time/will to help me?

Rebuilding crashed TT my20, and installed matrix headlights ( xenon was originally in ), installed the kufatec adapter cable, and bought a replacement AFS control module. 
The catch is, I would like matrix leds to function like normal led, - without matrix magic. At this moment low beam works, high beam doesn't. 

If you are interested in helping, please let me know and I will provide you with all data. Have OBD11 at the moment, and ordered vcds cable. 

Thank you in advance!
Best regards, Petar


----------



## Mokorx

Petar92 said:


> Hello ManuTT!
> Sorry to bother like this, I dont have option to send PM.
> I have read 50+ pages on Byte&Bit thread, and it seems people ask you for help a lot.
> 
> I have a very specific retrofit, and wanted to ask you if you have time/will to help me?
> 
> Rebuilding crashed TT my20, and installed matrix headlights ( xenon was originally in ), installed the kufatec adapter cable, and bought a replacement AFS control module.
> The catch is, I would like matrix leds to function like normal led, - without matrix magic. At this moment low beam works, high beam doesn't.
> 
> If you are interested in helping, please let me know and I will provide you with all data. Have OBD11 at the moment, and ordered vcds cable.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> Best regards, Petar


I have tried to help a friend who replaced Xenon with Matrix HL. I can go as far as get the HL dynamic turn signal to work, but never got the Hi beam to work nor the HL fault on VC to disappear. We end up put the LED HL in and all works same wiring cable and AFS module as the one put on Matrix light.

The Matrix light requires to have two level sensors and front camera for high beam asisit. It may also requires magnetic ride signal (Not really sure on this one ).

Good luck hope you find success on Matrix HL.


----------



## Petar92

Mokorx said:


> I have tried to help a friend who replaced Xenon with Matrix HL. I can go as far as get the HL dynamic turn signal to work, but never got the Hi beam to work nor the HL fault on VC to disappear. We end up put the LED HL in and all works same wiring cable and AFS module as the one put on Matrix light.
> 
> The Matrix light requires to have two level sensors and front camera for high beam asisit. It may also requires magnetic ride signal (Not really sure on this one ).
> 
> Good luck hope you find success on Matrix HL.


Thanks Mokorx,

the dynamic turn signals worked just by swapping xenon with matrix headlights, didnt have to do anything to get that.
Like I said, I dont want full matrix functionality, nor I want high beam assist. I would like them to act as normal led headlights, so high beams turn on only when I pull/push the stalk.

BR


----------



## Mokorx

Petar92 said:


> Thanks Mokorx,
> 
> the dynamic turn signals worked just by swapping xenon with matrix headlights, didnt have to do anything to get that.
> Like I said, I dont want full matrix functionality, nor I want high beam assist. I would like them to act as normal led headlights, so high beams turn on only when I pull/push the stalk.
> 
> BR


I failed to get just high beam to turn on when pull/push the stalk. I gave up after 3 weeks of trial.

Again good luck on your venture.


----------



## 12D118E

Hello
I have a question
2021 TTRS front corner sensor
Is it possible to disable only one place individually by coding?
Since the license plate has been relocated, I am in trouble to always detect failures.

thank you!


----------



## kevin#34

not sure..
disconnect its connector, at the worst (obviously you will have a DTC, but not a big issue)


----------



## Xyrlos

albe0876 said:


> Hi Clem,
> 
> to _have the selected driving mode which was displayed on the tour account you have to update the VC firmware to a newest one.
> 
> let us know what is your actual HW and FW VC version _


Hello,

I'm quoting this message because I have the very same question regarding how to display the current driving mode on the virtual cockpit.

My TT is a 2015 model, and its VC versions are:

Hardware: H32
Software: 221 (even in obd11 shows 295 is available)
ODX (though not sure if relevant at all): 001013

The questions are, which versions does my car actually support, and if there are any, how to update?

Thanks!


----------



## Jacopo79

Hi mate! You can't view "drive mode" with your obsolete firmware. Contact @Loren87 on Telegram, he can update this easily, (audi won't do it in any case).

Jacopo


----------



## Xyrlos

Thank you so much for the quick response.

Will contact him for sure. Hopefuly I will be able to enjoy a little more my TT now.

Cheers!


----------



## Jacopo79

I have done it, after updating you can see the drive mode and if you want activate audi Smartphone interface....is another world after! ;-)


----------



## Xyrlos

Wow, that sounds awsome. I already asked the dealership to fit the smartphone interface, as I know my car supports it, but they currently don't feel like doing It... I don't know what's going on with them, as soon as you mention electronics or software stuff they just want to change to another topic and call it a day.

I will post with news after Loren87 reads and answers me, hopefuly very soon 

Thank you so much again Jacopo79!


----------



## Jacopo79

We must help us , we have the same passion 🥳


----------



## 12D118E

kevin#34 said:


> not sure..
> disconnect its connector, at the worst (obviously you will have a DTC, but not a big issue)


yeah,when I do it
will get an error...

Thank you for the time being.


----------



## ChikiYz

Would you know if we can activate the layout menu with OBD11?
Couse i think it can be activated, i see two speedometer option in long coding from dashboard...








Look that R8 from 2018 with 2 speedometer, i thing this have a Layout menu to change it to center speedometer.


----------



## kevin#34

sport dial (=tacho in the middle) can't be activated, the only way is to apply external module or additional sw, as far as I understood


----------



## ChikiYz

kevin#34 said:


> sport dial (=tacho in the middle) can't be activated, the only way is to apply external module or additional sw, as far as I understood


what external module?


----------



## kevin#34

I don't know exactly since I was not interested (I have the feature from factory), but there are "alternative" methods and have been already discussed here and in other forums


----------



## base86

ChikiYz said:


> what external module?


Its called a rainbow module from Aliexpress. THere is a topic here about the module.

@kevin#34 did you sold your TTS and bought an RS?


----------



## Jacopo79

Speak


base86 said:


> Its called a rainbow module from Aliexpress. THere is a topic here about the module.
> 
> @kevin#34 did you sold your TTS and bought an RS?


Hi friend! Rainbow will work only if you have with sport layout (central rev).


----------



## kevin#34

yessssssss!!! 




base86 said:


> @kevin#34 did you sold your TTS and bought an RS?


----------



## base86

Jacopo79 said:


> Speak
> Hi friend! Rainbow will work only if you have with sport layout (central rev).


Heey, long time no speak.
My bad, thought it could do both. Then there is a different topic with someone who can enable remotely with a device right? Tough I've read it somewhere.


----------



## base86

kevin#34 said:


> yessssssss!!!


Nice! Very nice upgrade!
How does it perform after a modified TTS? Figure wise your TTS was faster right? The sound of that 5cyl is lovely. Test drove one but couldn't afford it then.


----------



## kevin#34

in comparison with my TTS stage 2, it feels a bit slower at bottom range (probably the IS 38 has less inertia, being smaller), but a bit more powerful at high (let's say from 5.500 rpm).
Surprisingly, the fuel consumption is almost the same driving normally, and seems a bit lower when driving sporty.
what I miss more is the sound, damned OPF… 
the TTS even from stock was much more exciting (to not say with Milltek downpipe and stage 2), fart at gearshift and pops/crackles are almost absent… just in dynamic and with flaps open, it recovers a decent sound, however there is no comparison with RS without OPF…
Honestly speaking, I don't know for how long I will resist keeping it stock.. trying...


----------



## Jacopo79

kevin#34 said:


> in comparison with my TTS stage 2, it feels a bit slower at bottom range (probably the IS 38 has less inertia, being smaller), but a bit more powerful at high (let's say from 5.500 rpm).
> Surprisingly, the fuel consumption is almost the same driving normally, and seems a bit lower when driving sporty.
> what I miss more is the sound, damned OPF…
> the TTS even from stock was much more exciting (to not say with Milltek downpipe and stage 2), fart at gearshift and pops/crackles are almost absent… just in dynamic and with flaps open, it recovers a decent sound, however there is no comparison with RS without OPF…
> Honestly speaking, I don't know for how long I will resist keeping it stock.. trying...


Mate, you can't buy a wonderful "Funf" and doesn't allow him to breath  So please remove that horrible GPF


----------



## kevin#34

yeah, stage 2 it's just a matter of time (and money  )


----------



## 2Y2Y

Hey Guys, I hope that everyone is well. I need some help. I have aVag-Com Rev-B cable with VCDS 21.09 and the loader, but i cant seem to get into any of the code modules to make changes, it tells me to use a updated cable. Does anyone know why ? 

TTRS 8S - 2022


----------



## kevin#34

probably the interface is not linked with the sw.. the cloned interfaces usually work only with the sw they were provided with..
and don't forget to use the interface when your pc is NOT connected to the net, otherwise it will search for updates from ross-tech website, this will cause its immediate deactivation...


----------



## base86

kevin#34 said:


> yeah, stage 2 it's just a matter of time (and money  )


Thats going to be a monster!


----------



## kevin#34

I will have to wait a bit for the stage 2, let's enjoy the 1, at first!


----------



## 2Y2Y

kevin#34 said:


> probably the interface is not linked with the sw.. the cloned interfaces usually work only with the sw they were provided with..
> and don't forget to use the interface when your pc is NOT connected to the net, otherwise it will search for updates from ross-tech website, this will cause its immediate deactivation...


Thnaks mate. the cable reads the car, but no long coding or any adaptions avalible on the SW. Wondering if i need to get a newer cable like the HEX V2 to do the coding on this thread -- im stumpped


----------



## kevin#34

did you buy the interface and the sw bundled ? (as a single package, I mean)


----------



## 2Y2Y

Ok cool , so I got the latest cable, and software I can access everything, but Jezzze am I lost coding because 1. Can access security code with al the codes on the forums and the other issue is that I’m really struggling with these 2 can some help me with a detail guide using VCDS 

1. Horn when locking
2. Exhaust flaps always open 
3. DRL brightness up


----------



## 2Y2Y

kevin#34 said:


> did you buy the interface and the sw bundled ? (as a single package, I mean)


I did, now is all working and can access everything but the engine module


----------



## kevin#34

strange, once you can access to modules, 01 should not be an exception.
keep trying


----------



## 2Y2Y

Managed to access things an learned quite a bit, if anyone needs assitance, shout, ill try my best to assist you. I made a few mistakes along the way, but figured things out with trail and error. its only the exhaust flaps that i need to figure out now


----------



## jammy86

Hey, wonder if anyone can help...

Two tweeks I wanted to do were to disable the heated seats changing down from level 3 after 10mins but I can't for the life of me find the message in the list in VCDS - has this feature had a name change? I can see others related to the heated seats current control, but not the change from level 3 to 2...

Also trying to get traffic sign recognition to work. I couldn't work out the first step... longcoding>enable bit 0. Byte 1 had two options, do I set this to 01? you can't change bit 0 only. Did the other steps, only the first message needed changed... the VC shows an error.... The instructions say without navi... I assume this means navigation? I have this so thought it should work..

Also could someone PM me the HBA pdf password?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## kevin#34

regarding seat heating level, the coding seems unchanged (did few weeks ago on a 20 YM)


----------



## jammy86

kevin#34 said:


> regarding seat heating level, the coding seems unchanged (did few weeks ago on a 20 YM)


Thanks, I'll have another look then!


----------



## 2Y2Y

VCDS was updated to 22.3v, I will be checking the access to the 8Y and 8S coding functions.


----------



## Thhomass77

Good evening, I would like to know the code for the file "HBA.pdf", thank you.


----------



## 2Y2Y

VCDS 22.3 + Loader 

100% Working. DM me if you would like the software - cables also available fastshipping from S.A


----------



## Drjb

For my part, recognition of panels, and 3 stop lights ok, works perfectly, just oil level which does not work


----------



## kevin#34

on mk3's, oil level never worked and never will


----------



## difra93

Anyone can help me with password for hba pdf? thk


----------



## Micheal Knight

Hi, does anyone know the coding for a needle sweep for my 2017 TT on starting the engine? I’ve seen a few obd11, Carista type vids enabling it through their apps.

cheers


----------



## pcbbc

stemei.de .Fahrzeugcodierungen .Codierungsservice .Webdesign - Stefan Meier - Zeigertest Virtual Cockpit - Fahrzeug Codierungen Freischaltungen VAG Fahrzeugmodelle


VAG Fahrzeug Codierungen, VCP Codieren, VCP SYSTEM, VCDS Codierung, VAG-CAN Professional, Codierungen für Ihr Auto, VCDS Service, Codierungsservice, Fahrzeugcodierungsservice, VAG-COM, Programmierung Audi VW Seat Skoda, Codierung VW Audi, Programmierung, Webdesign, Homepagegestaltung...




www.stemei.de





Select module 17 (instruments).
Module coding -> function 07
Byte 1
Activate bit 0


----------



## Micheal Knight

Nice one, we’re attempting to do this needle sweep mod over the weekend so will report back if it’s successful on a bog standard TT.
EDIT - it turned out my vehicle already had it enabled! Doh


----------



## Joba87

Is it possible to enable the sweeping light for blinkers? Mine (MY15) only does sweeping light when locking/unlocking, but not while driving.


----------



## ChikiYz

Hello! Anyone Knows how can i change the initial logo to Audi Sport? Now i have TTS on my TT. I have OBDeleven 11

Thanks!


----------



## kevin#34

I believe you can't have the Audi Sport displayed, unless you reprogram again your VC (difficult, when Component Protection is active)


----------



## Mokorx

ChikiYz said:


> Hello! Anyone Knows how can i change the initial logo to Audi Sport? Now i have TTS on my TT. I have OBDeleven 11
> 
> Thanks!


If your TT is after face lift, you can change start up to Audi Sport. Just do long coding for TTS to TTRS. 

Mainly your VC firmware need to be 359 and above. If it is not, you can't as the highest leaked firmware is 296.


----------



## andy0505

skatingaway said:


> Had a go at the coding to automatically close the windows if open when it starts raining. The coding description on page 1 of this thread says:
> 
> ***
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaptions
> find in the menu: (search for Regenschliessen)
> IDE08542-ENG-125655 (15) Access control 2 Regenschliessen_ein_aus change the value to active
> (16) Access control 2 Regenschliessen_art change the value to permanent
> (28) Menueusteureung Regenschliessen change the value to active (doesn't appear on our menu)
> do a MMI reset
> 
> select the drop menu on the top and select the number 2 RLFS
> change the coding from 00005D to 07005D
> ***
> 
> I've managed to do the changes in the adaptions menu but I'm not sure about the last bit where is refers to the "drop menu on the top".
> 
> If I select the Coding-07 there is a pull-down menu and one of the options is 2-8U0 955 559C - G397_RLFS
> 
> The current coding is 00006C (not 00005D). If I use the helper to check the Bytes, the only thing that looks like it might need changing is Byte 0, Bit 1 (Rain Light Function active) but setting this bit would not give '07' for Byte 0 (the instructions above say to change the coding to 07005D).
> 
> Anyone know if I'm on the right track?


I have the same G397_RLFS with coding 00006C. You have to activate bit 2 in byte 0. Or just change the coding from 00006C to 04006C. It will work.


----------



## 16TTroadster Kim

Hi. I really thanks to your effort that I could do many things. But I didn't solve some issuesI still yet. I would like to coding for highbeam assist. So could you let me know abt password for high beam assist?

also I want to see the engine output and torque. I followed your guid only from ttrs part. It showing letter only for 2parts but it didn't show counting number of engine output and torque.


----------



## 16TTroadster Kim

and where can I find A5 unit at VCDS?


----------



## kevin#34

don't have HBA password, the file has been created by a member who left the forum
engine power&torque meters can be activated, but will always show zero (probably some sensor is needed)


----------



## 16TTroadster Kim

kevin#34 said:


> don't have HBA password, the file has been created by a member who left the forum
> engine power&torque meters can be activated, but will always show zero (probably some sensor is needed)



I asked about PDF password.
or If you know the how to active HBA, than please let me know that coding process

regard


----------



## kevin#34

the person who created the PDF left the forum, I guess nobody knows the password except him...


----------



## 16TTroadster Kim

kevin#34 said:


> the person who created the PDF left the forum, I guess nobody knows the password except him...


oh ...I got it...😥 thanks for replying me


----------



## jammy86

So does no one know how to do this or know the password?


----------



## kevin#34

try this (not sure if it will work )


Module 09 (Central Electrics)

Security Access: 31347​


~~Adaptations~~

Search ‘Assistance Light Functions’ and inside

-look for ‘_Menuesterung_ Fernlichtassistent’ – set that to ‘Present’

-look for ‘_Menuesterung_ Fernlichtassistent Werkseinstellung’ – set that to ‘Present’



~Long Coding~~

Byte 02-àEnable Bit 0 and Bit 2 (for LED Headlights)



Code:


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



[CENTER]Module A5 (Driver Assistance)

Security Access: 20103[/CENTER]



~~Long Coding~~

Byte 02-àEnable Bit 0

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Module 55 (Headlight Regulation)

Security Access: 20103​


~~Long Coding~~

Byte 05-àEnable Bit 6



~~NOTE~~ As a result of making any changes in Module 55, the car will throw ‘Audi Adaptive Light’ error!

To clear this, you need to enter the module-àSelect ‘Basic Settings’ and perform the following:


Basic headlamp setting
Acknowledge basic setting.


----------



## Drjb

*I am also looking for the password, otherwise you can test this for the traffic light assistant,I got it on a French forum 

Unit 9: Security access: enter the code 31347 

Adaptation: 2 possibilities : you have an old VCDS and you need to find the line "(2) assistance light function" 
you have the latest version of VCDS, using the search for the adaptation page, you have to find the line: "Menuesteueurung fernlightassistent" In both cases you must change the entry to "present".


Coding, long coding helper: Byte 2: If you have a drop-down menu, choose "number 03 lighting bixenon headlights with light assist"
If you do not have the menu, you must check the "bit1" box 

You must have byte 2 encoded in 5A (or 01011010) For LEDs, there is a change from Xenon. 

This is the encoding of byte 2 in module 9 

Case LED + S-TRONIC: encode byte 2 in 5D (or 01011101) 

case LED + BVM: encode byte 2 in 4D (or 01001101)

Module A5: Security access: 20103

Coding: byte 2 you must select from the drop-down 

menu: "01 light/hight beam assist LA mode 1" 

Adaptation: security access 20103

You must find (with the help of search) 

"activation speed for high beam assistant" and change 57 (km/h) to 20 "

speed threshold for high beam off" and change 27 to 10 


*


----------



## Mizu911

Hello guys!

I am new here and I can say that is a great thread, even with 0 experience I managed to upgrade so many things. Thanks to everyone!

However, the third rear light is not working for me as desired. When the light switch is in AUTO and it's currently day so only DRLs are on, the third light is OFF. If I put switch to the third position or to the low beam, it's ON again. May I kindly ask you for your advice on how to make it work with switch in AUTO during day?

I might have an additional question regarding google maps on 2016 TTS. I have Navi with prehistoric maps there, I installed a data SIM card into the slot while hoping for Google Maps to replace the original Navi. However, nothing happened and there is no sign of Google anywhere in the setting. Is there a way to get Google Maps there?

Thanks!


----------



## kevin#34

about the satellite imagery, you need to update your MMI to 1339 at least (and obviously having a data connection). 
Regarding the 3rd stop light, don't remember exactly how to, I had that coding on my previous TT but not on the current one


----------



## pcbbc

kevin#34 said:


> about the satellite imagery, you need to update your MMI to 1339 at least (and obviously having a data connection).


Ahoj, see Firmware Update Thread where I link to the 1339 firmware download on my Google drive.


----------



## T4LGO

Hi I have activated traffic sign recognition but get the warning message .. it works perfectly but the warning stays in the back ground .. how do I code out the warning ? with OBDelleven? Nov 2017 TTs with latest firmware and satnav activated..


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

T4LGO said:


> Hi I have activated traffic sign recognition but get the warning message .. it works perfectly but the warning stays in the back ground .. how do I code out the warning ? with OBDelleven? Nov 2017 TTs with latest firmware and satnav activated..


Made an obd11 guide...


----------



## T4LGO

Excellent.. that appears to have worked .. thank you very much 😊


----------



## T4LGO

Not sure if this is a coincidence but I tried to remote open my windows (press & hold) open button and they won't work .. any ideas ?


----------



## Mizu911

pcbbc said:


> Ahoj, see Firmware Update Thread where I link to the 1339 firmware download on my Google drive.


Hello! 

This helped me a lot. Just updating it gave me the google maps overlay. Thanks a lot!


----------



## pcbbc

T4LGO said:


> Not sure if this is a coincidence but I tried to remote open my windows (press & hold) open button and they won't work .. any ideas ?


Check in VC under Car Settings. You can enable/disable this feature, so likely yours is disabled.


----------



## giovib94

PLEASE, can i have the password for 
*High Beam Assist (with or without light sensor, front camera required, until my16)* password required, ask me
View attachment HBA.pdf
thanks to who helped me test it:
Ignorer
tommyknocker
stumardy 


Thank you so much.

Ps i don't have the light sensor


----------



## froitzheim

Have anyone the password hba.pdf


----------



## giovib94

I found this guide but for me doesn't work


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

giovib94 said:


> I found this guide but for me doesn't work


Have you managed to follow it fully?
What type of headlights? LED or Xenon?


----------



## giovib94

I cannot activate the last bit of the guide (control unit 55 bytes 6 bit 5)I have xenon headlights


----------



## Len_Beach

Hi all. I’ve just received my copy of VCDS and have coded a number of options successfully however I’ve been unable to code the Traffic signs recognition. The car has matrix headlights and Nav from the factory so from what I understand has all of the requirements for this to work. When I code the following I initially get a module not responding message in the module number box on VCDS followed by a pop up stating “Coding rejected. Error 22. Conditions not correct or request sequence error”. I’ve checked fault codes and nothing is showing.
Any thoughts, could it be that the matrix headlights aren’t sufficient for this coding?
Thanks in advance.


Unit A5
Security Access 20103
Coding
Byte01
Enable Bit 0


----------



## b1ggles

Len_Beach said:


> Hi all. I’ve just received my copy of VCDS and have coded a number of options successfully however I’ve been unable to code the Traffic signs recognition. The car has matrix headlights and Nav from the factory so from what I understand has all of the requirements for this to work. When I code the following I initially get a module not responding message in the module number box on VCDS followed by a pop up stating “Coding rejected. Error 22. Conditions not correct or request sequence error”. I’ve checked fault codes and nothing is showing.
> Any thoughts, could it be that the matrix headlights aren’t sufficient for this coding?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Unit A5
> Security Access 20103
> Coding
> Byte01
> Enable Bit 0


Thought I'd read the only requirement was the lane assist camera.


----------



## Len_Beach

I thought this was the case which the car has.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Len_Beach said:


> Hi all. I’ve just received my copy of VCDS and have coded a number of options successfully however I’ve been unable to code the Traffic signs recognition. The car has matrix headlights and Nav from the factory so from what I understand has all of the requirements for this to work. When I code the following I initially get a module not responding message in the module number box on VCDS followed by a pop up stating “Coding rejected. Error 22. Conditions not correct or request sequence error”. I’ve checked fault codes and nothing is showing.
> Any thoughts, could it be that the matrix headlights aren’t sufficient for this coding?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Unit A5
> Security Access 20103
> Coding
> Byte01
> Enable Bit 0


You can only code that while you're in either under EOL or Development session (so not the Standard one). VCDS does not have such a feature as changing sessions....so pretty useless on 2015+ cars.
Engine needs to be OFF, ignition ON and bonnet OPEN while coding.

Get an OBD11 or VagCanPro to complete the coding.

Ah...People with Matrix headlings: DO NOT attempt to change the coding of your headlights module (Module 55) as any change in the Long Coding will cause Basic Settings and Matrix Basic Settings to be lost!!!
The regular Basic Settings can be sorted with any diagnostic tool, but the Matrix ones require calibration tool + dealer level diagnostic (ODIS).....so leave it alone!


----------



## b1ggles

m4k4r0vbf said:


> You can only code that while you're in either under EOL or Development session (so not the Standard one). VCDS does not have such a feature as changing sessions....so pretty useless on 2015+ cars.
> Engine needs to be OFF, ignition ON and bonnet OPEN while coding.
> 
> Get an OBD11 or VagCanPro to complete the coding.


This mobile app claims it can do it as a one touch change... Car Scanner ELM OBD2 – The best car OBD2 diagnostic solution for iOS and Android in your pocket!

*2. Activate road sign recognition system (for camera 5Q0 980 653)
Requires assistance camera 5Q0 980 653/*

Not used it for anything as involved as this but worked well for setting the usual tweaks, visual parking sensors etc, on a 2017 Leon.


----------



## Len_Beach

Thanks buddy. All sorted with the engine off via VCDS.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

b1ggles said:


> This mobile app claims it can do it as a one touch change... Car Scanner ELM OBD2 – The best car OBD2 diagnostic solution for iOS and Android in your pocket!
> 
> *2. Activate road sign recognition system (for camera 5Q0 980 653)
> Requires assistance camera 5Q0 980 653/*
> 
> Not used it for anything as involved as this but worked well for setting the usual tweaks, visual parking sensors etc, on a 2017 Leon.


Not saying it can't, but if that app also changes the coding in your 55 module while you have Matrix lights...you'll lose those parameters I mentioned.


----------



## kevin#34

_m4k4r0vbf_, based on your experience, do you think is possible to activate the stop light/winkers flashing when hard-braking? I tried the suggested coding on both my previous TTS and current RS, but no chance


----------



## b1ggles

kevin#34 said:


> _m4k4r0vbf_, based on your experience, do you think is possible to activate the stop light/winkers flashing when hard-braking? I tried the suggested coding on both my previous TTS and current RS, but no chance


The app I mentioned has a one touch for it but that obviously doesn't mean it'll definitely work on everything as they just list MQB in general.


----------



## b1ggles

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Not saying it can't, but if that app also changes the coding in your 55 module while you have Matrix lights...you'll lose those parameters I mentioned.


Do they use that same camera rather than a specific one then? Brochure implies they are built into the headlights?


----------



## kevin#34

b1ggles said:


> The app I mentioned has a one touch for it but that obviously doesn't mean it'll definitely work on everything as they just list MQB in general.


yeah, there is a coding also for VCDS, but it doesn't work



b1ggles said:


> Do they use that same camera rather than a specific one then? Brochure implies they are built into the headlights?


Matrix use the same camera of lane assist (top of the windscreen, behind the mirror)


----------



## b1ggles

kevin#34 said:


> yeah, there is a coding also for VCDS, but it doesn't work
> 
> 
> Matrix use the same camera of lane assist (top of the windscreen, behind the mirror)


Fair enough, brochure says the lights themselves have the camera built in like the better ones in the higher range cars.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kevin#34 said:


> _m4k4r0vbf_, based on your experience, do you think is possible to activate the stop light/winkers flashing when hard-braking? I tried the suggested coding on both my previous TTS and current RS, but no chance


Works for me on a regular TT '16. Only tested once and had to find a good patch of road to be clear of other cars.
You either didn't fulfil the requirements or your BCM might be some unsupported software version...mine is:


----------



## kevin#34

thanks, unfortunately I don't have OBD11...
the only coding I tried was via VCDS as mentioned in post#1, but as said, no success...

Unit 9
security access 31347
adaption
find in the menu:
(18) Dynamic turn signal modes - emergency alert blinken change to active


----------



## Steck31

Hello, 
Has someone find if it's possible to activate front dynamic turn signal on TT MK3 with full leds ?


----------



## b1ggles

Steck31 said:


> Hello,
> Has someone find if it's possible to activate front dynamic turn signal on TT MK3 with full leds ?


You haven't got them to activate, they're hardware not software.


----------



## b1ggles

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Ah...People with Matrix headlings: DO NOT attempt to change the coding of your headlights module (Module 55) as any change in the Long Coding will cause Basic Settings and Matrix Basic Settings to be lost!!!
> The regular Basic Settings can be sorted with any diagnostic tool, but the Matrix ones require calibration tool + dealer level diagnostic (ODIS).....so leave it alone!


I'm looking at a car that does have matrix headlights, so just to be sure I understand, there's no DIY way of adding sign recognition to them?


----------



## Evil Derboy

b1ggles said:


> I'm looking at a car that does have matrix headlights, so just to be sure I understand, there's no DIY way of adding sign recognition to them?


Traffic sign recognition is nothing to do with the headlights. It uses the camera on the windscreen. Traffic sign recognition coding is in the Virtual cockpit and the Driver Assistance modules. TT Matrix headlights do not have camera's built in to them. To my knowledge no headlights use built in cameras. The camera is usually high on the windscreen to offer a larger field of view. If it were in the headlight it would be too low down.


----------



## b1ggles

Evil Derboy said:


> Traffic sign recognition is nothing to do with the headlights. It uses the camera on the windscreen. Traffic sign recognition coding is in the Virtual cockpit and the Driver Assistance modules. TT Matrix headlights do not have camera's built in to them. To my knowledge no headlights use built in cameras. The camera is usually high on the windscreen to offer a larger field of view. If it were in the headlight it would be too low down.


If you read the post I quoted you'd see that @m4k4r0vbf implies they use the same camera and hence why caution is needed. Audi's own literature though says the TT's matrix headlights include inbuilt cameras and sensors.


----------



## Evil Derboy

b1ggles said:


> If you read the post I quoted you'd see that @m4k4r0vbf implies they use the same camera and hence why caution is needed. Audi's own literature though says the TT's matrix headlights include inbuilt cameras and sensors.


I'd be interested to see a link to that, as in my personal experience they definitely don't. Any literature I've read on active/matrix LED lighting (for any manufacturer) always uses the camera in the windscreen for visibility and range. From a design point of view it doesn't make sense to have that type of camera in the headlight itself as it's too long and there's no wipers on them. Where as the windscreen has wipers that helps to ensure a clear line of sight for it. 

In any case, you're not doing any coding on the camera or headlights to enable traffic sign recognition, so there's no danger of messing the matrix beam parameters up. All coding for that function is in the modules I mentioned above.

Furthermore the the coding required is so simple (two steps) that using OBDeleven credits to use the automated app function to achieve this is a waste of money. It's one of the first things I coded when I got the car (steps listed on page one of this thread).


----------



## b1ggles

Evil Derboy said:


> I'd be interested to see a link to that, as in my personal experience they definitely don't. Any literature I've read on active/matrix LED lighting always uses the camera in the windscreen for visibility and range. In any case, you're not doing any coding on the camera or headlights to enable traffic sign recognition, so there's no danger of messing the martix beam parameters up. All coding for that function is in the modules I mentioned above. It has nothing to do with the headlights, regardless of which variant they are.


Like I said, @m4k4r0vbf seems to think different... Audi TT Byte and Bit

Came across a more descriptive one the other day but can't find that now...


----------



## Evil Derboy

b1ggles said:


> Like I said, @m4k4r0vbf seems to think different... Audi TT Byte and Bit
> 
> Came across a more descriptive one the other day but can't find that now...
> 
> View attachment 490734


Yeah I read his post. He's only mentioning that as an aside. It's not part of the coding listed on page one of this thread to enable it. As I mentioned, Module 55 has nothing to do with coding traffic sign recognition. Have also read the above in the past. It's the same as all the rest. Poorly worded, but they're referring to sensors and a camera that is inbuilt to the car, not the headlights themselves. As I said, to my knowledge, no manufacturer uses a headlight with a camera incorporated into the headlight itself for the purpose of analysing the road ahead to determine beam pattern distribution.

PS- I wouldn't touch that app you linked to. Never heard of it. OBDeleven is what you're after (if you're not shelling out for VCDS).


----------



## Steck31

b1ggles said:


> You haven't got them to activate, they're hardware not software.


Hi,
Ok thanks, i beleived that only xenon didn't have the hardware.
I've coded with VCDS to have the HBA but it doesn't work or I don't understand how use it.
I had already (before coding) the line with activation in assistant driving but I never able to use.
Someone already had this issue ?


Envoyé de mon M2007J3SY en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Steck31

Hum..
I've just checked, it's not the assistant driving menu but the car settings with a line to set the sensibility of headlight ignition (Early, Normal, Late).
I think, I should have a line in the menu Assistant Driver ?


----------



## Evil Derboy

Steck31 said:


> Hi,
> Ok thanks, i beleived that only xenon didn't have the hardware.
> I've coded with VCDS to have the HBA but it doesn't work or I don't understand how use it.
> I had already (before coding) the line with activation in assistant driving but I never able to use.
> Someone already had this issue ?
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon M2007J3SY en utilisant Tapatalk


Only matrix LED headlights have the sequential LED indicator hardware that creates the sweeping indicator. So not possible.

HBA works with the stalk and activated when thelights are in auto and main beams are on.


----------



## b1ggles

Evil Derboy said:


> Yeah I read his post. He's only mentioning that as an aside.


He mentioned it as an aside related to people with matrix lights trying to activate sign recognition and reiterated it in subsequent posts so he's pretty convinced they're connected.

You haven't heard of a lot so don't damn something just because you don't know it. It's actually a really good app for a tiny outlay after the free trial, has loads of prebuilt activations for many brands, but mainly VAG, and can do long coding and adaptations, has a good rollback system too. Worked perfectly for making changes to my lads 2017 Leon and one of his mate's A1 so the same as the TT on the majority of levels. Probably not that well known because it isn't hyped and expensive with it.


----------



## Evil Derboy

b1ggles said:


> He mentioned it as an aside related to people with matrix lights trying to activate sign recognition and reiterated it in subsequent posts so he's pretty convinced they're connected.


All I can tell you is, I know for a fact it isn't. Don't see the point in going round in circles with this, so I'll leave it there.


----------



## Steck31

Evil Derboy said:


> Only matrix LED headlights have the sequential LED indicator hardware that creates the sweeping indicator. So not possible.
> 
> HBA works with the stalk and activated when thelights are in auto and main beams are on.


It works 
For those who are interested in the HBA activation for Audi TT 8S (MQB) :

Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Enter magic number 31347 as SA
Go to Adaptation
Enter "141650" into search box and change channel settings below:
ENG141650-MAS13782-Fernlicht_assistent-Will Beam assistant: responsivity adjustable via BAP > present
ENG141650-ENG141973-Fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung > if current setting is AFS: BCM-Fernlicht, change to AFS: FLA: BCM-Fernlicht or if current setting is AFS: Fernlicht ueber AFS change to to AFS: FLA: Fernlicht ueber AFS
ENG141650-ENG116639-Fernlicht_assistent-Fernlichtassistent Reset > active
ENG141650-ENG116637-Fernlicht_assistent-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent > present
ENG141650-ENG116641-Fernlicht_assistent-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent Werkseinstellung > present
After these changes, you should see "Light Assist" in car MENU
On MMI, select: CAR -> Exterior lighting -> Automatic headlights -> main beam assist (place tick in box)

Address A5: Frt Sens. Drv. Assist (you need Camera used for lane assist)
Select Coding
Byte 2
Select : 01 light/hight beam assist (I'm not sure of exactly as mentionned)


----------



## Evil Derboy

Steck31 said:


> It works
> For those who are interested in the HBA activation for Audi TT 8S (MQB) :
> 
> Address 09: Cent. Elect.
> Enter magic number 31347 as SA
> Go to Adaptation
> Enter "141650" into search box and change channel settings below:
> ENG141650-MAS13782-Fernlicht_assistent-Will Beam assistant: responsivity adjustable via BAP > present
> ENG141650-ENG141973-Fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung > if current setting is AFS: BCM-Fernlicht, change to AFS: FLA: BCM-Fernlicht or if current setting is AFS: Fernlicht ueber AFS change to to AFS: FLA: Fernlicht ueber AFS
> ENG141650-ENG116639-Fernlicht_assistent-Fernlichtassistent Reset > active
> ENG141650-ENG116637-Fernlicht_assistent-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent > present
> ENG141650-ENG116641-Fernlicht_assistent-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent Werkseinstellung > present
> After these changes, you should see "Light Assist" in car MENU
> On MMI, select: CAR -> Exterior lighting -> Automatic headlights -> main beam assist (place tick in box)
> 
> Address A5: Frt Sens. Drv. Assist (you need Camera used for lane assist)
> Select Coding
> Byte 2
> Select : 01 light/hight beam assist (I'm not sure of exactly as mentionned)


Strange. When I coded it on mine I don’t have it in the MMI. It’s just activated by the stalk. There’s another coding somewhere for it to remember it’s current activation state as well so you don’t need to activate it each time.


----------



## Steck31

Set this line : ENG141650-ENG116639-Fernlicht_assistent-Fernlichtassistent Reset to inactive

Envoyé de mon M2007J3SY en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## b1ggles

Evil Derboy said:


> All I can tell you is, I know for a fact it isn't. Don't see the point in going round in circles with this, so I'll leave it there.


That was why I specifically asked the person who said it in the first place not you but appreciate your participation


----------



## Evil Derboy

b1ggles said:


> That was why I specifically asked the person who said it in the first place not you but appreciate your participation


I really don’t know why I waste my time sometimes. There is so much info in forums that is either misinterpreted (in this case) or downright incorrect.

I was just trying to be helpful to give you the correct info so that you can buy a car with Matrix LEDs with no fear of messing them up if you need to add traffic signs, but I’ll leave you to it mate.


----------



## b1ggles

Evil Derboy said:


> I really don’t know why I waste my time sometimes. There is so much info in forums that is either misinterpreted or downright incorrect.
> 
> I was just trying to be helpful to give you the correct info so that you can buy a car with Matrix LEDs with no fear of messing them up if you need to add traffic signs, but I’ll leave you to it mate.


Quite agree, which is again why I aimed it at the person who made the comment and gave the impression they were more experienced in advanced coding.

Are you saying you have actually done it to a TT 8S with matrix lights, in which case a don't worry I've done it to mine would've been the end of it, or is it just your opinion based on what you've read elsewhere?

Exactly why do you think I thanked you


----------



## Evil Derboy

b1ggles said:


> Quite agree, which is again why I aimed it at the person who made the comment and gave the impression they were more experienced in advanced coding.
> 
> Are you saying you have actually done it to a TT 8S with matrix lights, in which case a don't worry I've done it to mine would've been the end of it, or is it just your opinion based on what you've read elsewhere?
> 
> Exactly why do you think I thanked you


The fact is, regardless of the headlight technology installed in any particular Audi, they have no involvement in the Traffic Sign Assist function, so it's irrelevant as to whether I've coded it on a TT with matrix lights or not. I have coded it on my previous RS5 which DID have Matrix lights. No coding was done to the lights. I've coded it to my current TT which doesn't have Matrix lights. Guess what? No coding was done to the lights.

I have no idea why @m4k4r0vbf even mentioned module 55 (the lights - which are completely irrelevant in this context) other than that most known tools such as OBDeleven (which also has "one-touch" apps) don't specify what coding changes these one-touch functions are making and so given the particular app youre using is not popular, to exercise caution in using such a function. He's been absent from this thread since, which is why I chimed in to help. I think your erroneous belief that the matrix lights contained a camera (which would be a completely illogical engineering decision in terms of reading the road ahead) combined with @m4k4r0vbf's comment have perhaps let you to believe that Matrix headlights, when fitted, somehow play a part in the Traffic Sign Assist function. They do not. That functionality is identical across the range and is entirely dependant on the camera on the windscreen.

If you need context. I've been coding and retrofitting on Audi's and BMWs for over a decade as well as pulling modern headlights apart to modify them. I'm not basing my info on something I've read somewhere. That said, the instructions for coding Traffic Sign Assist (in this very thread) make it pretty clear that headlight modules are not in the slightest bit involved, so I'm baffled as to why you’re not taking my info at face value. 

This whole exchange has me losing the will to live and I wish I hadn't gotten involved. I won't be providing any further assistance or commenting further. Good luck with your endeavours. 🤣


----------



## b1ggles

Evil Derboy said:


> The fact is, regardless of the headlight technology installed in any particular Audi, they have no involvement in the Traffic Sign Assist function, so it's irrelevant as to whether I've coded it on a TT with matrix lights or not. I have coded it on my previous RS5 which DID have Matrix lights. No coding was done to the lights. I've coded it to my current TT which doesn't have Matrix lights. Guess what? No coding was done to the lights.
> 
> I have no idea why @m4k4r0vbf even mentioned module 55 (the lights - which are completely irrelevant in this context) other than that most known tools such as OBDeleven (which also has "one-touch" apps) don't specify what coding changes these one-touch functions are making and so given the particular app youre using is not popular, to exercise caution in using such a function. He's been absent from this thread since, which is why I chimed in to help. I think your erroneous belief that the matrix lights contained a camera (which would be a completely illogical engineering decision in terms of reading the road ahead) combined with @m4k4r0vbf's comment have perhaps let you to believe that Matrix headlights, when fitted, somehow play a part in the Traffic Sign Assist function. They do not. That functionality is identical across the range and is entirely dependant on the camera on the windscreen.
> 
> If you need context. I've been coding and retrofitting on Audi's and BMWs for over a decade as well as pulling modern headlights apart to modify them. I'm not basing my info on something I've read somewhere. That said, the instructions for coding Traffic Sign Assist (in this very thread) make it pretty clear that headlight modules are not in the slightest bit involved, so I'm baffled as to why you’re not taking my info at face value.
> 
> This whole exchange has me losing the will to live and I wish I hadn't gotten involved. I won't be providing any further assistance or commenting further. Good luck with your endeavours. 🤣


I wish you hadn't gotten involved too as you're just being pissy for the sake of it now. I've said nothing insulting to you and more to the point have not even asked for your opinion. All I ever wanted to know was why a particular person made that comment and all you have done is stuck your nose in and proven you have no idea so not sure what you're trying to accomplish by still banging on. 

Don't know where you got the idea I thought the headlights were involved in traffic sign recognition, that hasn't been implied anywhere. But whilst trying to be clever you have confirmed you know where the possible confusion is coming from but for some reason refuse to accept it, they both use the same camera!

Your 'context' is interesting as following some of your other threads shows you are indeed very keen but not quite as clever as you like to believe. Before replying again, I know you will as you haven't stuck to your word not to times now, bear in mind I am only responding to the direction you've taken this, not starting anything myself.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

I see lots of follow-up comments, so I'll make it simple:

I replied to someone who was looking to enable TSR on his car and also mentioned his car has Matrix headlights, so I only warned "to never code" module 55 (Headlights) for whatever reason - Not implying any coding in 55 is needed for TSR (guides for both TSR and HBA should be already posted in this thread, so that should be obvious).

TSR --> works on any headlights, as long as there's a camera in the windscreen. Coding the camera is enough (no parameters needed, like for other Audi models).

HBA --> Needs the camera as well, but careful if you have Matrix headlights, because these need coding as well (so you'll lose Matrix Basic Settings)

Lane Assist --> Needs a camera and headlights don't matter.

Ah and the TT can only have the following 2 cameras: windscreen camera and reverse camera...that's it. No 360° camera / no camera in headlights or anywhere else 👍


----------



## b1ggles

m4k4r0vbf said:


> I see lots of follow-up comments, so I'll make it simple:
> 
> I replied to someone who was looking to enable TSR on his car and also mentioned his car has Matrix headlights, so I only warned "to never code" module 55 (Headlights) for whatever reason - Not implying any coding in 55 is needed for TSR (guides for both TSR and HBA should be already posted in this thread, so that should be obvious).
> 
> TSR --> works on any headlights, as long as there's a camera in the windscreen. Coding the camera is enough (no parameters needed, like for other Audi models).
> 
> HBA --> Needs the camera as well, but careful if you have Matrix headlights, because these need coding as well (so you'll lose Matrix Basic Settings)
> 
> Lane Assist --> Needs a camera and headlights don't matter.
> 
> Ah and the TT can only have the following 2 cameras: windscreen camera and reverse camera...that's it. No 360° camera / no camera in headlights or anywhere else 👍


Great, thanks for clarifying what you meant, one of your comments was a bit ambiguous and I just wanted to be sure matrix lights weren't going to cause any issues.


----------



## Evil Derboy

m4k4r0vbf said:


> HBA --> Needs the camera as well, but careful if you have Matrix headlights, because these need coding as well (so you'll lose Matrix Basic Settings)


My understanding is that HBA doesn't apply to matrix-equipped vehicles anyway as the system works differently. It still uses the camera to supply data, but on a matrix headlight, there is no high-beam. This was my experience when trying to code auto-HBA on my matrix-equipped B9 RS5 and research I did at the time was that HBA coding did not apply due to the nature of how the matrix system worked. 

Is it different on the TT?


----------



## b1ggles

Evil Derboy said:


> My understanding is that HBA doesn't apply to matrix-equipped vehicles anyway as the system works differently. It still uses the camera to supply data, but on a matrix headlight, there is no high-beam. This was my experience when trying to code auto-HBA on my matrix-equipped B9 RS5 and research I did at the time was that HBA coding did not apply due to the nature of how the matrix system worked.
> 
> Is it different on the TT?


That makes perfect sense, high beam assist is effectively poor mans matrix is it not, so if you had HBA on a matrix car it would effectively kill all the high beam elements when it spotted another car?


----------



## Evil Derboy

b1ggles said:


> That makes perfect sense, high beam assist is effectively poor mans matrix is it not, so if you had HBA on a matrix car it would effectively kill all the high beam elements when it spotted another car?


Correct. HBA is basically an on-off switch. The camera determines when it comes on and off, but matrix has no actual high-beam and the camera data tells the headlights which elements to switch on and off as you drive. It's one of the reasons why you can't add HBA as a factory option along with matrix highlights when speccing a factory build. Because of that it's possible to code the HBA to remember it's last activation state (when you get in the car, so you don't need to press the button each time) , but you can't do that on cars with matrix lights as the entire HBA coding doesn't apply.


----------



## kevin#34

don't want to make things more complicate than what they are already  but even matrix can be coded so that they are always in AUTO mode (when you get in the car, you don't need to push the stalk each time).
I did this following the instructions in the 1st page of this thread, obviously 🆒


----------



## Evil Derboy

kevin#34 said:


> don't want to make things more complicate than what they are already  but even matrix can be coded so that they are always in AUTO mode (when you get in the car, you don't need to push the stalk each time).
> I did this following the instructions in the 1st page of this thread, obviously 🆒


Ah ok. Must be different from the RS5 system then as that's what I wanted at the time but it wasn't possible.


----------



## JJD098

Hi, does anyone know how I can reactivate the asterix (*) button in VCDS for my steering wheel? I done a couple of the mods listed at the start of this thread, lile always on 3rd brake light, traffic sign recognition, dipping mirror and always open exhaust flap, nothing steering wheel related but seem to have lost the MMI option in the dash to do anything with the multifunction button?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

JJD098 said:


> Hi, does anyone know how I can reactivate the asterix (*) button in VCDS for my steering wheel? I done a couple of the mods listed at the start of this thread, lile always on 3rd brake light, traffic sign recognition, dipping mirror and always open exhaust flap, nothing steering wheel related but seem to have lost the MMI option in the dash to do anything with the multifunction button?
> Thanks in advance.


Get Bit 07 of Byte 10 ticked (in Module 17)

Also set in 5F:
car_function_list_bap_gen2: MFL_Jocker_0x34 to activated
car_function_list_bap_gen2: MFL_Jocker_msg_bus0x34 to CAN_MIB
car_function_adaptations_gen2: menu_display_MFL_jocker to Activated
car_function_adaptations_gen2: menu_display_MFL_jocker_over_threshold_high to Activated.[/QUOTE]

Reboot the MMI after.


----------



## CHADTT

Apologies for duplicate post on another thread but hoping someone can help me.

Car is an 8S FV 2014 2.0 Quattro S-line Coupe.
Problem is with the alarm sounder not working.
I can set the alarm, open the door with the third key and trigger the alarm (indicators flashing etc) but no sound from the sounder.

I replaced the original sounder (5Q0 951 605) with a new genuine Audi 5Q0 951 605A, but this made no difference and my VCDS scan was exactly the same.

Tried clearing them, cycling ignition on/off, but they return straight away.

Ran output test on the sounder, which says it is running ok, but no sound is heard.

The wiring looks fine, and the connector is not corroded etc.

Car battery is healthy (Stop start works fine also).

I'm not too sure but maybe the sounder requires coding into the 09-Central Electrics Subsystem.

Would there possibly be some adaptions required?

Can post full scan if required.

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels:| 5Q0-937-08X-HV1.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 937 084 BR HW: 5Q0 937 084 AJ
Component: BCM MQBAB H H18 0136
Serial number: 01011424701439
Coding: 07055D46C20106FD03044004B31807A80080000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_BCMCONTI 013000
ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_013.rod
VCID: 09122ECFA844DFC514-805C

Wiper motor control module:
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8S2 955 119 A HW: 8S2 955 119 A Labels: 5QX-955-119-V1.CLB
Component: 43x RL 140510 032 0371
Serial number: 00000001405080700121
Coding: 1BC7F7

Rain/Light Recognition Sensor:
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8U0 955 559 B HW: 8U0 955 559 B Labels: 8U0-955-559.CLB
Component: G397_RLFS H06 0002
Serial number: 23161452
Coding: 00005D

Light switch:
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8V0 941 531 AA HW: 8V0 941 531 AA
Component: E1 - LDS MQB H05 0032
Serial number: 12 09 2014 00000787

Anti-theft alarm system sensor:
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5Q0 951 171 HW: 5Q0 951 171
Component: Sensor, DWA 005 0315
Serial number: 000000000ZY141900BJZ

2 Faults Found:
267012 - No Communications with Anti-Theft Siren / Alarm Horn
U10F3 00 [009] - -
[New feature! Extended UDS fault detail is only supported by current gen. interfaces]
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 128
Mileage: 97919 km
Date: 2022.09.21
Time: 19:05:58

Terminal 15 status: On
Terminal 50 status: OFF
CAN-Bus_aktiv: On
Status Bremslichtschalter (HW): OFF
Status Bremslichtschalter (CAN): OFF
OFF: operated
Position lamps: Not operated
Automatic high beam assist: Not operated
Low beam: Not operated
Parking light left: Not operated
Parking light right: Not operated
last_wakeup: no cause for fault protection
Voltage: 12.1 V
Outside temperature: 15.5 °C

267032 - Alarm Horn / Siren for Anti-Theft System
B131D 29 [009] - Signal Implausible
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 128
Mileage: 97919 km
Date: 2022.09.21
Time: 19:05:58

Terminal 15 status: On
Terminal 50 status: OFF
CAN-Bus_aktiv: On
Status Bremslichtschalter (HW): OFF
Status Bremslichtschalter (CAN): OFF
OFF: operated
Position lamps: Not operated
Automatic high beam assist: Not operated
Low beam: Not operated
Parking light left: Not operated
Parking light right: Not operated
last_wakeup: no cause for fault protection
Voltage: 12.1 V
Outside temperature: 15.5 °C


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

CHADTT said:


> Apologies for duplicate post on another thread but hoping someone can help me.
> 
> Car is an 8S FV 2014 2.0 Quattro S-line Coupe.
> Problem is with the alarm sounder not working.
> I can set the alarm, open the door with the third key and trigger the alarm (indicators flashing etc) but no sound from the sounder.
> 
> I replaced the original sounder (5Q0 951 605) with a new genuine Audi 5Q0 951 605A, but this made no difference and my VCDS scan was exactly the same.
> 
> Tried clearing them, cycling ignition on/off, but they return straight away.
> 
> Ran output test on the sounder, which says it is running ok, but no sound is heard.
> 
> The wiring looks fine, and the connector is not corroded etc.
> 
> Car battery is healthy (Stop start works fine also).
> 
> I'm not too sure but maybe the sounder requires coding into the 09-Central Electrics Subsystem.
> 
> Would there possibly be some adaptions required?
> 
> Can post full scan if required.
> 
> Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels:| 5Q0-937-08X-HV1.clb
> Part No SW: 5Q0 937 084 BR HW: 5Q0 937 084 AJ
> Component: BCM MQBAB H H18 0136
> Serial number: 01011424701439
> Coding: 07055D46C20106FD03044004B31807A80080000000000000000000000000
> Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
> ASAM Dataset: EV_BCMCONTI 013000
> ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_013.rod
> VCID: 09122ECFA844DFC514-805C
> 
> Wiper motor control module:
> Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8S2 955 119 A HW: 8S2 955 119 A Labels: 5QX-955-119-V1.CLB
> Component: 43x RL 140510 032 0371
> Serial number: 00000001405080700121
> Coding: 1BC7F7
> 
> Rain/Light Recognition Sensor:
> Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8U0 955 559 B HW: 8U0 955 559 B Labels: 8U0-955-559.CLB
> Component: G397_RLFS H06 0002
> Serial number: 23161452
> Coding: 00005D
> 
> Light switch:
> Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8V0 941 531 AA HW: 8V0 941 531 AA
> Component: E1 - LDS MQB H05 0032
> Serial number: 12 09 2014 00000787
> 
> Anti-theft alarm system sensor:
> Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5Q0 951 171 HW: 5Q0 951 171
> Component: Sensor, DWA 005 0315
> Serial number: 000000000ZY141900BJZ
> 
> 2 Faults Found:
> 267012 - No Communications with Anti-Theft Siren / Alarm Horn
> U10F3 00 [009] - -
> [New feature! Extended UDS fault detail is only supported by current gen. interfaces]
> Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
> Freeze Frame:
> Fault Status: 00000001
> Fault Priority: 4
> Fault Frequency: 1
> Reset counter: 128
> Mileage: 97919 km
> Date: 2022.09.21
> Time: 19:05:58
> 
> Terminal 15 status: On
> Terminal 50 status: OFF
> CAN-Bus_aktiv: On
> Status Bremslichtschalter (HW): OFF
> Status Bremslichtschalter (CAN): OFF
> OFF: operated
> Position lamps: Not operated
> Automatic high beam assist: Not operated
> Low beam: Not operated
> Parking light left: Not operated
> Parking light right: Not operated
> last_wakeup: no cause for fault protection
> Voltage: 12.1 V
> Outside temperature: 15.5 °C
> 
> 267032 - Alarm Horn / Siren for Anti-Theft System
> B131D 29 [009] - Signal Implausible
> Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
> Freeze Frame:
> Fault Status: 00000001
> Fault Priority: 4
> Fault Frequency: 1
> Reset counter: 128
> Mileage: 97919 km
> Date: 2022.09.21
> Time: 19:05:58
> 
> Terminal 15 status: On
> Terminal 50 status: OFF
> CAN-Bus_aktiv: On
> Status Bremslichtschalter (HW): OFF
> Status Bremslichtschalter (CAN): OFF
> OFF: operated
> Position lamps: Not operated
> Automatic high beam assist: Not operated
> Low beam: Not operated
> Parking light left: Not operated
> Parking light right: Not operated
> last_wakeup: no cause for fault protection
> Voltage: 12.1 V
> Outside temperature: 15.5 °C


You've checked fuses? Fuse F6 in the passenger compartment and worth checking all those in the engine compartment as well (labelling can be innacurate sometimes).






Fuse Box Diagram Audi A3 / S3 (8V; 2013-2018)


Fuse box diagram (location and assignment of electrical fuses) for Audi A3 / S3 (8V; 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017, 2018).




fuse-box.info





A new siren won't need coding changed, so in your case it's a fuse/wiring issue.


----------



## CHADTT

m4k4r0vbf said:


> You've checked fuses? Fuse F6 in the passenger compartment and worth checking all those in the engine compartment as well (labelling can be innacurate sometimes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuse Box Diagram Audi A3 / S3 (8V; 2013-2018)
> 
> 
> Fuse box diagram (location and assignment of electrical fuses) for Audi A3 / S3 (8V; 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017, 2018).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuse-box.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new siren won't need coding changed, so in your case it's a fuse/wiring issue.


Thanks for the reply, thought about F6 but didn't check it as the alarm seems to be working just not the sounder.
Will have another look and check the fuse again in a few hours.

There are two fuses in the engine compartment fusebox marked as horn (assume these are for the Main Fanfair horns. (Checked Horn worked last night)

Have you by chance got access to the wiring diagrams for the alarm modules/sounder?

Thanks


----------



## CHADTT

CHADTT said:


> Thanks for the reply, thought about F6 but didn't check it as the alarm seems to be working just not the sounder.
> Will have another look and check the fuse again in a few hours.
> 
> There are two fuses in the engine compartment fusebox marked as horn (assume these are for the Main Fanfair horns. (Checked Horn worked last night)
> 
> Have you by chance got access to the wiring diagrams for the alarm modules/sounder?
> 
> Thanks



Fuse F6 in the glovebox is ok.
All fuses in engine bay are ok

Pin 1 of the sounder socket is showing 12v
Pin 2 is grounded.
Across pins 1 and 2 shows 12v.
Can only assume Pin 3 is the communication channel.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

CHADTT said:


> Fuse F6 in the glovebox is ok.
> All fuses in engine bay are ok
> 
> Pin 1 of the sounder socket is showing 12v
> Pin 2 is grounded.
> Across pins 1 and 2 shows 12v.
> Can only assume Pin 3 is the communication channel.


As per diagram, only 2 wires are used on your production year (brown and purple/white).
Are you saying that you're getting 12V between these permanenty or is that measured while the alarm is triggered (I'm guessing via Output Tests)?
Maybe the wiring diagram will help:









213.71 MB folder on MEGA


6 files




mega.nz


----------



## CHADTT

m4k4r0vbf said:


> As per diagram, only 2 wires are used on your production year (brown and purple/white).
> Are you saying that you're getting 12V between these permanently or is that measured while the alarm is triggered (I'm guessing via Output Tests)?
> Maybe the wiring diagram will help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 213.71 MB folder on MEGA
> 
> 
> 6 files
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mega.nz


Thanks for the info  
Pins 1 and 2 are permanently 12v and they don't change while the alarm is triggered (indicators flashing).
There are definitely 3 wires going into the sounder. 

Couldn't see any voltage changes reference pin3 to ground when changing alarm state.

I'm going to look through the info and relate the wiring next.


----------



## CHADTT

CHADTT said:


> Thanks for the info
> Pins 1 and 2 are permanently 12v and they don't change while the alarm is triggered (indicators flashing).
> There are definitely 3 wires going into the sounder.
> 
> Couldn't see any voltage changes reference pin3 to ground when changing alarm state.
> 
> I'm going to look through the info and relate the wiring next.


RESULT  

Traced from wiring diagrams that Pin 3 to the alarm is supplied by a 10Amp fuse in the engine bay fusebox.
This fuse was missing, possibly pulled as the old alarm horn was not working.

Alarm now works fine.

Thanks everyone and especially *m4k4r0vbf for your help.  *


----------



## Iceman.TTS

Good morning everyone.

First of all, I apologize if I ask a question that has already been asked, but I hope you can help me.

I own a 2019 TT Competition and I changed the cockpit layoout to that of the TTS, but I would like to know if it was possible to put that of the TTRS ... not so much the initial logo, but above all the green, yellow and red area of the tachometer.

How to do?
Do you know if it is possible?
What is the vag code to modify / insert?

Thanks everyone for the help


----------



## Mokorx

Iceman.TTS said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> First of all, I apologize if I ask a question that has already been asked, but I hope you can help me.
> 
> I own a 2019 TT Competition and I changed the cockpit layoout to that of the TTS, but I would like to know if it was possible to put that of the TTRS ... not so much the initial logo, but above all the green, yellow and red area of the tachometer.
> 
> How to do?
> Do you know if it is possible?
> What is the vag code to modify / insert?
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help


Not possible with coding only! You need to add after market "Rainbow box" to gain green, yellow, red upshift light.


----------



## tom_91

.


----------



## eugen_b1960

noname said:


> *-Copy a mp3 cd from the MMI unit to the jukebox, standard we can copy data only from usb or sd*
> Unit 5F
> Coding
> Byte 24 enable bit 5
> 
> Unit 5F
> Adaptions
> Find in the menu: "(2) copy multimedia data optical drive" change the value to on
> View attachment 267970
> 
> 
> *-Differential lock threshold*
> in a bend, the car will brake the internal tyre with the major unload so to help the driver to keep the apex
> the value is expressed in threshold so, low threshold is the major help the car gives to you and high is the less help.
> Unit 03
> Adaptations
> "Expanded electronic differential lock"
> change the value to "Medium", "Not activated", "Low", "Medium", "High"
> default is medium
> 
> *-Close mirrors when we lock the car*
> Unit 9
> Security Access 31347
> Adaptions
> 
> find in the menu
> "(24) - Access control2 funk Spiegelanklappung modus "
> change the value to
> -1 if we want close mirrors when we lock the car
> -2 if we want close the mirrors only pressing the lock button for few seconds
> 
> *-Disable auto engaging parking sensors in traffic*
> They'll automatically turn on when you put in R or press the sensors' button (thanks to ... for the update)
> Unit 10
> Security access 71679
> Coding
> Byte 3
> Disable bit 4
> 
> *-automatically car closes by itself when we close the door with engine and ignition off, only for advanced key*
> The lock is partial, limited to the doors and doesn't activate the alarm
> Unit 5
> coding
> byte 2
> enable bit 4 (close with slamming door)
> 
> security access 20103
> Adaption
> (5) internal_passive_entry_exit_....door_slam_lock change to active
> 
> *-change quality oil for service DIY*
> resetting the service interval, the car could switch to poor oil quality and showing half of km remaining
> Unit 17
> adaption
> find in the menu:
> ESI: oil quality change to good oil quality
> 
> *-map of any light in the car*
> I've created this map for who wants to know more about the unit 9...don't mess up too much with these parameters because they manage all the led functions in the car.. (contact me if something is different or wrong, I based it on my car)
> View attachment 267954
> 
> 
> *-Fix an error that causes the "number of paired keys to the car" info disappear after some coding*
> in the service menu, car info, there are the number of keys paired to the car (2 remote with one only key), this info could disappear after some coding, here how to restore it
> Unit 5F
> adaption
> find in the menu
> (161).......adaptive_key
> (163).......adaptive_key_over_threshold_high
> change both to active and do a MMI reset
> 
> just to be sure, even if this value won't change itself (unlike both above), check these
> (11) car function list CAN adaptive key check if it is available
> (12) car function list CAN adaptive key msg bus check if it is terminal 15
> View attachment 267962
> 
> 
> *-Lock the car with the engine on*
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> (1) Access control Funk bei klemme 15 ein change to active
> 
> *-Service position front wipers on MMI*
> (Changing only the adaption in the 9 should be enough since the other parameters are already on)
> Unit 9
> Security Access 31347
> Adaption
> find in the menu (13)-Windshield wiper-Menuesteuerung Frontwischer and change to active
> 
> Unit 5F
> Adaption
> find in the menu:
> (23) Car function list BAP Gen2 wiper_comfort_0x0C" change to active
> (61) Car function adaptions menu_display_wiper" change to active
> (63) Car function adaptions menu_display_wiper_over_threshold_high" change to active
> sometime the value doesn't change but it's set anyway
> View attachment 268193
> 
> 
> *-disable start&stop system* (thanks to david.beeston)
> Unit 19
> Adaptation
> find in the menù "Start Stop Voltage Limit"
> Default Value is 7.6 (or was on mine)
> Set the new value to 12
> View attachment 268201
> 
> 
> *-show the oil level on the MMI*
> check the oil level in the service menu (it may remains grey)
> Unit 5F
> adaption
> (91)-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_oil_level change to active
> (93)-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_oil_level_over_threshold_high change to active
> (3)-Car_Function_List_CAN_Gen2-Oil_level change to available
> (4)-Car_Function_List_CAN_Gen2-Oil_level data bus...change to Terminal 15
> 
> *-Enable torque and power graph from TTrs*
> enable then do a reset, they'll appear in your unit is ready to.
> unit 17
> long coding
> byte 15 bit 4
> View attachment 270641
> 
> 
> *>>>>>Under testing<<<<< You can test it but I can't guarantee they work like the other above*
> 
> *HBA for MY17* at the moment the coding is for OBD11 but even with vcds the unit 9 is in German
> 
> OBD11
> unit 09
> Adaptations:
> Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung change to AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS (full beam assistant)
> Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent change to Present (full beam assistant menu)
> 
> Module A5:
> Long coding: byte 2 enable bit 01
> 
> VCDS
> unit 9
> *I need a unit 9 adaption list of a MY17 to add the missing adaption!*
> (2)-Assistance light functions-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent change to present
> 
> Module A5:
> Long coding: byte 2 enable bit 01
> 
> *-sensibility of the light sensor*
> Unit 9
> (12)-Assistance light functions-Lichtsensorempfindlichkeit,normal
> the option are sensible, less sensible, normal
> 
> *-Rear dynamic indicators*
> here the electric part on the rear light side, I need someone that can disconnect the rear light and take picture of the connector male and female side
> 
> non dynamic led
> 1 brown
> 2 blue white
> 3 blue
> 4 blue yellow
> 5 red black
> 6 yellow blue
> 
> dynamic led
> 1 brown
> 2 blue white
> 3 blue
> 4 blue yellow
> 5 red black
> 6 yellow blue
> *7 grey white*
> 8 not used
> 
> as you can see, dynamic leds use an 8 pin connector...if the connector is already an 8 pin, you can add a wire for try and you could get dynamic led..but you should buy new lights!
> 
> the pin 7 has to be connected to the unit on the left of the light switch at pin T46/22
> I'll provide further details if needed
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


please send me password for HBA my 16 pdf attachament


----------



## Zomkah

Hi everyone ,
Tried a few things on my TTS mk3 and I have a problem to activate the corner lights via front fog lights. Problem is the fog lights are now ALWAYS ON when my lights are on auto.

I did this:

Module 9 :
Security access : code 31347
Adaptation :
Leuchte12NL LB45-Lightfunktion D 12" --> Abbiegelicht links
Leuchte12NL LB45-Dimmwert CD 12" --> 100
Leuchte12NL LB45-Dimming Direction CD 12 --> maximize

Leuchte13NL RB5-Lightfunktion D 13 --> Abbiegelicht rechts
Leuchte13NL RB5-Dimmwert CD 13 --> 100
Leuchte13NL RB5-Dimming Direction CD 13 --> maximize

It works well with parking lights on : the right fog light comes on when I turn to the right and vice versa.
What did I miss?

edit: made a mistake, used "Abblendlicht" instead of "Abbiegelicht" 😬


----------

